#ubuntu-br 2010-12-13
<Gomex> Andre_Gondim, fala ae
<Andre_Gondim> Gomex, opa, estava procurando um drive para uma placa intel
<Gomex> Andre_Gondim, opa!
<Gomex> Andre_Gondim, não é automático não?
<Andre_Gondim> Gomex, sim, mas às vezes há o driver proprietário, mas acho que intel não tem
<Gomex> Andre_Gondim, então, o que rola?
<Andre_Gondim> Gomex, o usuário tava reclamando que estava lento, mas acabou de cair o Lauder
<Gomex> Andre_Gondim, lauder?
<Andre_Gondim> Gomex, o usuário que solicitou a ajuda, mas o mesmo caiu
<Gomex> Andre_Gondim, ahhh Lauder é o cara
<Gomex> auehuaehuaheae
<Andre_Gondim> vou ali, volto depis
<Andre_Gondim> vou ali, volto depois
<Guevara> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/download-free-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-pdf-guide.html
<vitorlobo>  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLk5FNr8ymo&feature=player_embedded#  saiba oq significa ubuntu
<kayros> alguem conhece os temas deste site para o ubuntu
<kayros> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nice-themes-for-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-users.html
<kayros> quero instalar o sudo apt-get install exotic-theme
<kayros> mas nao rola..
<SEU_MADRUGA> kayros, Pissigi...?!
<kayros> alguem tem ele instalado no ubuntu 10.04
<kayros> oq eh pissigi MADRUGA
<kayros> ??
<SEU_MADRUGA> suposto site dos temas que vc quer instalar...
<SEU_MADRUGA> kayros, se for, vais ter que instalar ppa..
<kayros> ninguem se abilita a dizer nada rsrs
<SEU_MADRUGA> kayros, só um momento... Voulá ver...
<kayros> ok
<kayros> valew Madruga
<SEU_MADRUGA> kayros, pvt
<kayros> ok
<Fabianin> ALguem sabe como habilitar o menu global?
<Skeeter> boa noite, alguém consegue rodar o epsxe em 64 bits?
<SEU_MADRUGA> Fabianin, o o Global Menu...?!
<Fabianin> SEU_MADRUGA, é
<SEU_MADRUGA> Fabianin, só seguir a dica do ubuntued.info/
<Fabianin> po eu tentei
<Fabianin> mas nao deu certo SEU_MADRUGA
<SEU_MADRUGA> ?
<xGrind> skee; consegui rodar nem no 32bits ;D
<SEU_MADRUGA> Fabianin, prefiro o Cardapio! \o/
<SEU_MADRUGA> xGrind, cai pra lá man..
<Fabianin> SEU_MADRUGA, o que é isso?
<xGrind> SEU_MADRUGA; Oo
<SEU_MADRUGA> xGrind,  linux4fun xD
<Skeeter> xGrind: eu costumava usar, mas agora que to com 64 nao consigo fazre rodar
<SEU_MADRUGA> Fabianin, só um pouco...
<Fabianin> okay
<xGrind> ske; é q meu pc é uma bosta msm ;x
<xGrind> Skeeter; é q meu pc é uma bosta msm ;x
<Patricia> Boas noite :D
<Skeeter> aushuashuas
<Skeeter> alguem usa sintetizador de voz?
<Skeeter> alguem sabe um bom?
<Skeeter> ambiente kde
<SEU_MADRUGA> Fabianin,
<Fabianin> SEU_MADRUGA, ja consegui
<Fabianin> instalei ele
<Fabianin> e o menu global juntos
<Fabianin> fico show
<Fabianin> :D:D:
<SEU_MADRUGA> Fabianin, pplware.sapo.pt/windows/.../cardapio-menu-com-docky-helper-e-minimode-2/
<SEU_MADRUGA> Fabianin, nãos ei pra duas coisas iguias instaladas mais como eu já lhe conheço um pouco, sei que é meio neurotico mesmo... XD
<Fabianin> uhauahua SEU_MADRUGA po nao acho que sejam duas coisas iguais
<Fabianin> SEU_MADRUGA, um é para acessar o menu mesmo(o cardapio) e os outros o menu das janelas
<SEU_MADRUGA> Fabianin, nõa precisa me dar satisfações não, o pc é seu...
<SEU_MADRUGA> bom proveito...
<Fabianin> SEU_MADRUGA, valeu uahuahua
<SEU_MADRUGA> Fabianin, terminou suas provas...?!
<Fabianin> SEU_MADRUGA, rapaz, só falta uma matéria que vo fazer prova sexta
<Fabianin> mecanica maldita...
<terapeuta> adorilson_
<terapeuta> al4nc4ds
<terapeuta> hacker
<adorilson_> terapeuta: oi
 * terapeuta xupa meu cu [ ==L.U.T.O MORRO DO BUMBA== - MC MAX / time:02:31 ] -=[Cyber]=-
<Guevara> kkk
<Guevara> quidiabéisso?
<tetrix> tah parecendo funk
<Guevara> so faltou fazer a dança da bundinha aqui
 * terapeuta xupa meu cu [ 24Lil Wayne - Lollipop (Feat. Static Major) / time:05:09 ] -=[Cyber]=-
<Daekdroom> terapeuta, desative essas mensagens
<Daekdroom> Vai contra as regras do canal
<Guevara> =D
<SEU_MADRUGA> alguem vai levar HEAD SHOT já, já...
<Gomex> Andre_Gondim, uia! hahahaha
<Gomex> Andre_Gondim, estão bagunçando seu canal Kiko, conta tudo pra sua mãe :P
<Andre_Gondim> .kban terapeuta 999 see ya
<Skeeter> uyhuahsuashuahs
<Skeeter> HEAD SHOT!!!
<Andre_Gondim> Gomex, valeu, eu não estava de olho no canal ;)
<Gomex> auehauheuae
<Gomex> HEAD SHOT!
<Gomex> Andre_Gondim, boa pontaria...
<Gomex> Andre_Gondim, mesmo para um ubunteiro
<Andre_Gondim> ;)
<Gomex> Rapaz... hj foi o dia pra desenterrar músicas...
<Gomex> Foi A-HA mais cedo, agora The Miracles com "Love Machine"
<newclimb> boa noite
<newclimb> alguem ja conseguiu fazer o ubuntu detectar o black berry atraves do bluetooth
<Andre_Gondim> newclimb, não é só clicara ali no símbolo do bluetooth e mandar localizar?
<newclimb> entao o black berry nao aparece
<newclimb> outro aparelho sim
<Andre_Gondim> newclimb, ativa o bluetooth no black berry
<newclimb> ta ativado e emparelhado com o computador mas nada
<newclimb> nao aparece o icone no desktop pra eu navegar no dispositivo
<Nilodanx52> como removo um programa e sua confs do meu home???
<Nilodanx52> apt-get remove programa "oq mais?"
<Andre_Gondim> Nilodanx52, sudo apt-get remove --purge programa
<Nilodanx52> vlw
<Nilodanx52> tava me batendo aki
<Nilodanx52> kkkk
<Nilodanx52> nem lembrava mais ahaha
<Nilodanx52> :P
<terapeuta> alguem sabe como removo postfix por completo no ubuntu sem ser por apt-get remove?
<terapeuta> ?
<Andre_Gondim> terapeuta, tenta sudo dpkg -r postfix
<terapeuta> root@mselianafpmartins:~# dpkg -r postfix
<terapeuta> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove postfix, only the config
<terapeuta> files of which are on the system. Use --purge to remove them too.
<terapeuta> root@mselianafpmartins:~#
<Nilodanx521> como eu foço o meu ubuntu 10.10 inicializar com o unity\???
<Nilodanx521> forço*
<terapeuta> alguem sabe como removo postfix por completo no ubuntu sem ser por apt-get remove?
<Nilodanx521> como eu atualizo o meu ubuntu pro 10.04?
<Nilodanx521> 11.04
<Andre_Gondim> Nilodanx521, ainda não está pronto, está só no alfa 1
<Nilodanx521> to ligado
<Andre_Gondim> Nilodanx521, em todo caso, respondendo à sua pergunta é update-manager -d
<Andre_Gondim> Nilodanx521, mas está com vários bugs
<Nilodanx521> vc nao recomenda eu atuali-zar nao né?
<Nilodanx521> hum
<Nilodanx521> eu- queria usar o unity
<Nilodanx521> aki
<Nilodanx521> porem só quer rodar o cumpiz
<Nilodanx521> junto do gnome
<Andre_Gondim> Nilodanx521, o compiz do Unity tá bem limitado e fraco ainda
<Nilodanx521> tu tem ideia de co-mo eu forço o unity inicializar?\
<Nilodanx521> mesmo assim pow eu quero
<Nilodanx521> pq eu uso o not
<Nilodanx521> dai sem usar o compiz
<Nilodanx521> fica mió-
<Nilodanx521> hahaha
<Nilodanx521> e eu gostei de usar o -unity
<Andre_Gondim> Nilodanx521, mas o unity do 11.04 não é exatamente o mesmo do que já existe para o netbook, eu estou usando e não recomendo, mas fique livre
<Nilodanx521> to ligado tbm
<Nilodanx521> rsrs
<Nilodanx521> eu sou assim mesmo
<Nilodanx521> hahaha
<Nilodanx521> meio louco-
<Nilodanx521> não gosto de ser xiitaa kkk:P
<Nilodanx521> sim... tu sabe como força-lo?
<Andre_Gondim> Nilodanx521, como assim força-lo?
<Nilodanx521> tipo eu escolho no kdm pr-a a sessão do do netbook iniciar e ele inicia co-m o gnome
<Andre_Gondim> Nilodanx521, eu fiz uma instalação limpa do ubuntu e é só entrar na sessão Desktop
<Nilodanx521> mais tipo
<Nilodanx521> eu tenho o unity e o gnome aki
<Nilodanx521> e no gnome é show
<Nilodanx521> po-rem quero iniciar o unity e não consigo
<Nilodanx521> ...
<Nilodanx521> dozeeee
<Andre_Gondim> Nilodanx521, não sei, aqui ele simplesmente abre, já que fiz a instalação do alfa hehe
<Nilodanx521> ññ
<Nilodanx521> eu queria apenas saber mesmo
<Nilodanx521> aaaaaaa
<Nilodanx521> kkk
<Nilodanx521> deixa pra lá...
<Nilodanx521> como eu configuro pra iniciar o gdm ao in-vez de kdm?
<Nilodanx521> bem no meu caso  do unity resolvi quando mudei ago-ra o kdm pelo gdm =_D
<Nilodanx521> fu-i
<bino> bom dia
<cparzewski> dia bino
<folksilva> Bom dia pessoal!
<amula> bom dia
<carlos_> bom dia, estou precisando de ajuda, alguem pode me ajudar?
<carlos_> estou com problemas em usar multiplos monitores no notebook
<pqatsi> carlos_: se você explicar melhor seu problema, podemos ajudar melhor também
<carlos_> obrigado deste ja! bom instalei o ubuntu ( nao aguentava mais o win 7) esta madrugada, esta funcionando legal, estou aprendendo a usar... estou usando um notebook que esta com uns problemas na tela/monitor dai precisaria usar um monitor externo para nao ficar vendo listras no monitor do notebook
<carlos_> eis o problema, nao consigo de jeito nenhum fazer o monitor externo funcionar
<pqatsi> consegue
<pqatsi> pluga ele
<pqatsi> vai em Sistema -> Preferencias -> Monitores
<pqatsi> ele automagicamente vai detectar o outro monitor e te dar uma janelinha perguntando o que voce quer fazer ;)
<pqatsi> Se voce precisa muito disso, selecione mostrar monitores no painel, ai ele fica perto do relogio
<carlos_> certo, vamos tentar! obrigado pela ajuda
<carlos_> bom, fiz exatamente isso, porem nao abre a tela padrao, abre a tela do drive da placa de video nvideo
<carlos_> meu caro
<carlos_> agora deu sim
<carlos_> muito obrigado pela ajuda!
<Nilodanx52> tem algum método de manipular meu chipchet via software?
<pqatsi> carlos_: disponha
<pqatsi> Nilodanx52: meu o que?
<Nilodanx52> chipset kkkkk
<Nilodanx52> o h e-stava ak
<Nilodanx52> li de osado mesm-o
<Nilodanx52> quer dizer
<Nilodanx52> tudo agora esta ousado -aki no teclado
<Nilodanx52> e fa-z um tempo que a tecla responsavel pelo caractere --------, esta atacada tbm disparan-do sozinha
<Nilodanx52> kkk
<Nilodanx52> mais tudo blz\?
<pqatsi> para de correr e digite devagar
<pqatsi> explica o que diabos voce quer com caaaaalma
<Nilodanx52> kkk
<Nilodanx52> queria algum programa em texto ou em gui que manipulasse funções do meu c-hipset
<Nilodanx52> será que tem?
<Nilodanx52> uso tudo in-tel aki
<pqatsi> Nilodanx52: o QUE voce quer manipular
<pqatsi> porque em geral NAO TEM O QUE SER MANIPULADO
<Nilodanx52> algumas funções
<Nilodanx52> é eu sei... por isso eu perguntei
<SuBmUnDo> alguem sabe pq fica aparecendo estes quadros aqui http://img602.imageshack.us/i/screenshotug.png/
<leleobhz_> uia
<leleobhz_> erro de renderização
<SuBmUnDo> pqatsi, e tem alguma forma de arrrumar?
<pqatsi> SuBmUnDo: cara, teria que ver com cuidado seu Xorg.0.log e seu dmesg
<pqatsi> faz assim
<pqatsi> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<pqatsi> pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<pqatsi> dmesg | pastebinit -
<pqatsi> e me manda os links que vao sair
<SuBmUnDo> blz vou fazer
<aSSogueroZen_SX> porra
<aSSogueroZen_SX> falou d cabeça esses comandos?
<SuBmUnDo> Xorg.0.log >>> http://pastebin.com/CExsJ83w
<pqatsi> aSSogueroZen_SX: sim
<SuBmUnDo> dmesg | pastebinit ->>> http://pastebin.com/0Qe5JLMQ
<aSSogueroZen_SX> boa memória, eu não lembro muito além de yaourt isso e aquilo haha
<aSSogueroZen_SX> bonitinho esse theme de ícones padrão do ubuntu
<pqatsi> SuBmUnDo: cara, isso deve ser algum pau de rendering do compiz. tente atualizar o sistema todo
<pqatsi> aSSogueroZen_SX: yaourt --Sucre
<pqatsi> se nao me engano
<pqatsi> faz update monstro no Arch
<pqatsi> </offtopic>
<pqatsi> <offtopic>Nao lembro na verdade se isso é do yaourt ou do clyde</offtopic>
<aSSogueroZen_SX> uso -Syua pra update dos mirrors normais e do aur
<pqatsi> aSSogueroZen_SX: RTFM
<pqatsi> tem uma opcao pra isso
<SuBmUnDo> pqatsi, valeu vou fazer isso agora
<xGrind> Demolidor; \o
<Demolidor> \o/ xGrind
<Patricia> bom dia
<xGrind> Patricia; bom dia
<Patricia> :)
<ketchupe> Patricia, bom dia menina
<ketchupe> =)
<ketchupe> como vai ai?
<Patricia> ketchupe: bom dia eu vou bem e vc?
<ketchupe> bem
<Patricia> :)
<xGrind> Patricia; usa firefox ou chrome?
<Patricia> os dois
<CoGUMm> Bom diah!
<Patricia> CoGUMm: bom dia
<CoGUMm> :)
<marcos> bom  dia  pessoal!
<pocoyo_> Bom dia!!
<diablosjp> Bom dia marcos!
<pocoyo> ae galera, to pensando em tirar todos os ubuntus aqui da empresa e trocar pelo pardus, alguem tem argumentos contra esta mudança?
<marcos> nem  conheco esse pardus
<Underall> .¬¬
<Underall> o cara keria confusao?
<crimeboy> ehhee
<crimeboy> acho que ele ja estava confuso o suficiente
<pqatsi> o.0
<pqatsi> pardus e RPM based
<pqatsi> so isso e motivo pra eu vetar uma migração dessas :D
<Underall> com certeza
<bino> boa tarde pessoal
<Patricia> boa tarde :D
<stargazer> Patricia, boa tarde
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> stargazer: como anda o assunto no offtopic ja parou de ter lixo por la?
<stargazer> Patricia, como assim ?
<Patricia> esta mais calmo o canal hj?
<stargazer> Patricia, ta
<stargazer> Patricia, só ta eu e o edenc
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> :D
<stargazer> Galera qual comando para eu ver o modelo da placa mãe ?
<Patricia> no boot mostra :D
<Patricia> sysinfo
<stargazer> os[Linux 2.6.28-19-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "jaunty" 9.04] cpu[1 x AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+ (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.12GHz] mem[Physical: 497.6MB, 32.0% free] disk[Total: 72.7GB, 27.8% free] video[nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500]] sound[VIA8233 - VIA 8235]
<Patricia> kinfocernter: D
<stargazer> Patricia, tem um comando no terminal
<Patricia> sim tem sim
<stargazer> não queria reinicia meu pc. xD
<Patricia> ixi daniele mexeu nas config do terminal :S,
<pocoyo> saber o modelo da placa mãe é dificil hein
<stargazer> pocoyo, tem um comando, que mostro. xD
<pocoyo> você ta querendo especificamente o que da placa mãe?
<stargazer> pocoyo, o pessoal já me passo umas dez vezes
<stargazer> dessa vez prometo anotalo. xD
<pocoyo> eu iria adorar sabe-lo
<stargazer> pocoyo, só o modelo dela
<Patricia> e eu esqueci :S
<pocoyo> kkk
<pocoyo> google
<Patricia> ´e o mesmo no windows
<Patricia> rssrsr
<pocoyo> é isso?
<pocoyo> sudo dmidecode | more
<stargazer> e isso mesmo
<pocoyo> esse eu nao conhecia mesmo
<pocoyo> e olha que eu trabalho quase exclusivamente com tradução, shell script e hardware
<stargazer> pocoyo, deixei anotado aqui
<pocoyo> eu não vou esquecer rsrsrrs
<stargazer> pocoyo, assim não tem que reinicia o pc
<pocoyo> entendo... mas voce quer descobrir o nome pq? em geral quando é pra resolver algum problema o nome da placa-mãe pouco ajuda, o melhor é ir atrás do componente que ta te atazanando
<marcos> como eu  configuro o gaim para  entrar no msn?
<pocoyo> ???
<pocoyo> pra quê voce quer fazer isso meu deus
<pocoyo> usa o pidgin, empathy, kopete, kmess, amsn, emesene
<pocoyo> mas pra quê usar um legado?
<marcos> pra  entrar  no msn
<pocoyo> voce ta usando qual versão do ubuntu?
<marcos> é  ruin o gaim
<pocoyo> é velho
<marcos> rs
<pocoyo> nem sei se funciona ainda
<pocoyo> se quiser instalar um messenger tranquilão voce pode usar o pidgin, ou o amsn, ou o emesene ou o kmess
<pocoyo> o pidgin é multi-protocolo, mas os os outro 3 são exclusivos para o msn
<marcos> esse  gain  é  confiavel
<marcos> gaim
<pocoyo> todos os que citei também são
<marcos> é  porq  to  usando  uma maquina  antiga  do  ubuntu
<marcos> ja ta instalado  nele
<marcos> pocoyo:  esse teu  apelido é  engraçado
<pocoyo> é o nome de um personagem de uma animação infantil espanhola
<pocoyo> marcos: minha filha gosta, minha mulher tmb, eu deixei esse apelido, é melhor que o que eu tinha na escola
<marcos> é  engraçado mesmo
<guestbr> [pocoyo]: ainda bem que não é bocoió
<pocoyo> verdade
<pocoyo> mas eu nao ligaria
<pocoyo> se minha filha me chama de bocoió eu ia morrer de rir
<marcos> ela tem  qntos anos
<marcos> o  ubuntu  tem qntos anos?
<pocoyo> kkk
<pocoyo> me lembro de ve-lo em 2006
<marcos> o primeiro  foi so  ubuntu o nome
<marcos> ai  depois foi 1,2,3 por  diante?
<marcos> ou  nao
<virtu> to preso em SP
<virtu> chuva do cao
<pocoyo> ausauhsuahs
<marcos> como  era chamado  o ubuntu de 2006?
<pocoyo> quem me dera chuva
<virtu> eu to em cliente e nao consigo sair daqui
<SEU_MADRUGA> virtu, boa noite! Ela quase chegou aqui no rio, mas ficou meio que pelo cominho... :(
<SEU_MADRUGA> virtu, pvt
<pocoyo> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/VersoesUbuntu
<pocoyo> marcos: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/VersoesUbuntu
<pocoyo> marcos, viu?
<pocoyo> acho que o Squeeze está prestes a sair
<peregrinator_six> 0o
<samuel_mesq> alguem sabe pq o site feito em ASP não funciona no ubuntu ?
<samuel_mesq> [e uma radio online, na hora de escutar a musica ele não funciona
<crimeboy> samuel_mesq: o site rodando no ubuntu  ou sendo acessado atreves do ubuntu?
<crimeboy> na maioria dos casos os programadores nao testam em outra plataforma diferente do windows
<samuel_mesq> sendo acessado atraves do ubuntu
<crimeboy> o mundo dele eh windows
<crimeboy> e nao passa disso
<samuel_mesq> http://www.christianrock2.net/player.asp?site=CRDN&action=whatson
<samuel_mesq> esse é o site
<crimeboy> ae o site fica assim capenga
<samuel_mesq> no windows funciona haha
<samuel_mesq> faz pouco tempo que migrei para o linux
<gomes_pereira> pessoal, instalei o netbook remix aqui e apareceu um erro de driver na inicialização. Em seguida iniciou com a interface normal e instalei os drivers do gma500 manualmente. Quero usar a interface unity, como faço?
<samuel_mesq> ainda estou me acostumando aos detalhes
<crimeboy> gomes_pereira: ela eh inteface padrao do remix
<crimeboy> ja devia ta rodando
<crimeboy> se nao tive instalado vc da um sudo apt-get install unity*
<crimeboy> e na tela de login vc escolhe no rodape
<samuel_mesq> se não ta rodando talvez seu net não suporte
<gomes_pereira> sim, mas tá com a interface normal do Lucid
<samuel_mesq> a versãod e netbook do 10.10 já vem com unity ?
<samuel_mesq> achei que fosse so a 11.04
<gomes_pereira> na netbook 10.10 já vem
<gomes_pereira> e não tá rodando
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, unity não é lançamento não, só que foi elevado a Dektop e vira porn padrão no 11...
<peregrinator_six> eita, desdesculpe os erros...
<samuel_mesq> ata na versão desktop ainda não é usado, entendi agora
<samuel_mesq> gomes_pereira,  eu sei q o que eu vou falar parece bobo, mas ja tentou instalar os drivers ? pode ser isso
<samuel_mesq> vc falou que deu 1 erro, qual foi ?
<gomes_pereira> apareceu um erro relacionado a driver
<gomes_pereira> não prestei atenção
<gomes_pereira> instalei os drivers do gma500 manualmente
<gomes_pereira> para poder usar a tela em 1366x768
<gomes_pereira> tentei digitar unity no terminal
<samuel_mesq> eu mesmo tive problema com drivers, na verdade meu monitor da braview nao funciona com o ubuntu
<gomes_pereira> acho que é problema do gma500
<samuel_mesq> eu posso instalar o unity no desktop ?
<samuel_mesq> eu achei ele no central de programas :P
<gomes_pereira> não sei
<samuel_mesq> melhor não...
<gomes_pereira> pois é, procurei na central de programas aqui e consta como instalado
<samuel_mesq> posso listar as primeiras dificuldades com o ubuntu,1> meu monitor,2> rmvb 3> ASP suahsuahs
<samuel_mesq> tenta no terminal algo omo <sudo unity > ou então sudo unity start
<peregrinator_six> gomes_pereira, quer isntalar o unity...?!
<peregrinator_six> *instalar...
<samuel_mesq> na verdade ja está instalado ela ta usando netbook
<samuel_mesq> deve ser sua placa mesmo cara...
<gomes_pereira> sim, parece que é problema do gma500
<gomes_pereira> todas as máquinas que usam o chipset estão com problema no unity
<samuel_mesq> alguem ai usa monitor da braview --' esses monitores são um lixo
<samuel_mesq> o meu não funciona com ubuntu, fica sinal fora de faixa
<peregrinator_six> gomes_pereira, qual sua configuração...?! Derrepente de pra vc usar o Ubuntu GNOME...?!
<gomes_pereira> estou usando o GNOME, padrão do Lucid
<gomes_pereira> ele logou como se eu estivesse usando a versão desktop
<gomes_pereira> mas achei o desempenho melhor, pelo fato de minha máquina ser um netbook
<peregrinator_six> ué, pensei ter lido que vc tá no unity...?!
<gomes_pereira> não...
<peregrinator_six> entendi, e tá legal ele...?!
<gomes_pereira> sim
<peregrinator_six> o desempenho tá sendo usavel ai...?!
<peregrinator_six> então usa ele, pode ser...?!
<gomes_pereira> sim
<gomes_pereira> tirando essa porcaria de processador atom, o resto tá tudo certo
<peregrinator_six> gomes_pereira, ele é lento...?!
<gomes_pereira> o atom?
<peregrinator_six> yes...?!
<gomes_pereira> muito
<peregrinator_six> :P
<peregrinator_six> eita...
<gomes_pereira> dá pra trabalhar
<gomes_pereira> tranquilo
<peregrinator_six> vc usa um netbook né...?!
<gomes_pereira> sim
<peregrinator_six> gomes_pereira,  se quiser experimentar um bem leve e simpatico sugiro o Lubuntu, tem um meio termo entre esse e o GNOME, o nome dele é Xubuntu!
<gomes_pereira> vou procurar
<gomes_pereira> esses dias vi um os bem legal
<gomes_pereira> um tal de Jolicloud
<peregrinator_six> gomes_pereira, youtube Lubuntu ou xubuntu! :)
<peregrinator_six> esse nunca ouvi e nem sei o que é...
<gomes_pereira> ok
<samuel_mesq> xubuntu é o do rato kkkk
<peregrinator_six> isso ai...
<samuel_mesq> tem um novo agora o fubuntu
<samuel_mesq> cada nome estranho esses cara arrajam kkkkk
<peregrinator_six> gomes_pereira, Xubuntu=GNOME LIGHT por assim dizer... :)
<samuel_mesq> é verdade que notebooks HP o ubuntu funciona melhor que outros notes ?
<samuel_mesq> me falaram que sim ...
<peregrinator_six> não sei lhe informar...
<Andre_Gondim> samuel_mesq, funciona como em qualquer máquina que funciona
<samuel_mesq> hmm
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, não é a questão da grife e sim do hardware! ;)
<samuel_mesq> alguem conheci um editor de liguagens assim com o notepad++ ?
<Andre_Gondim> o que há é que há máquinas HP, Dell e outras que são certificadas Ubuntu, ou seja, são garantidas que vão funcionar
<samuel_mesq> mas para ubuntu
<samuel_mesq> isso mesmo "garantia que vai funcionar" foi isso que me falaram
<Andre_Gondim> samuel_mesq, acho que o komodo faz isso, mas acho que nã tem pacote na central de programas do ubuntu
<Andre_Gondim> samuel_mesq, isso sim
<Andre_Gondim> samuel_mesq,
<Andre_Gondim> http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/
<samuel_mesq> puts tem raz]ao o komodo é bom mas acho que ele não reconheci RoR ....
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, e gomes_pereira um lugar ótimo para se começar... http://ubuntuforum-br.org/
<samuel_mesq> outro problema que estou tendo, Webcam e msn --', ja tentei o emesene o pidgin nenhum se mostrou favoravel ...
<Andre_Gondim> aí já não sei
<Andre_Gondim> samuel_mesq, no cheese aparece?
<samuel_mesq> hmm nao testei ainda
<samuel_mesq> mas ela ja apareceu, eu falo chat mesmo
<samuel_mesq> com voz e video
<marcos> erro no gaim nosso protocolo nao  suportado pelo servidor. como resolver isso
<Margraf> alguem ai me da um help... Eu queria saber como eu habilito a barra inferior do gnome para que tds os programas abertos fiquem la. Exclui a barra e ja apaguei os arquivos .xxx da /home e nao sei como colocar la
<marcos> como  configuro o  gaim pra  funcionar no ubuntu 7,04
<marcos> help
<peregrinator_six> Margraf, só ir no painel de cima e clicar com o direito e escolher novo painel!
<marcos> como  configuro o  gaim pra  funcionar no ubuntu 7,04
<peregrinator_six> gaim...?! 0o
<Margraf> eh peregrinator_six mas nao tava indo, mas agora ja vai, obrigado :) talvez tivesse ruim por causa das configuracoes, atualizacoes e bla bla bla, obrigado
<Guevara> aslve
<peregrinator_six> Margraf, mais alguma coisa...?!
<Guevara> salve
<denisbr> boa noite, alguém usando KDE 4?
<Margraf> peregrinator_six: nao nao obrigado
<peregrinator_six> Guevara, já vem com essa cachaça é...?!
<peregrinator_six> :P
<peregrinator_six> Margraf, diponha rapaz! ^^
<Guevara> marvada pinga
<Guevara> ic
<Patricia>  Boa noite
<marcos> boa
#ubuntu-br 2010-12-14
<ptl> noite
<EduardeCalibal> Estou com um probleminha que me leva a uma pergunta...  Existe uma forma de recarregar os ícones que deveriam estar na área de notificação no gnome?
<EduardeCalibal> Uso muita coisa beta e eventualmente as barras do gnome travam e recarregam, programas como o amule ou o xchat não renovam os ícones, então eles continuam rodando mas seus ícones desareceram.
<EduardeCalibal> desapareceram...
<EduardeCalibal> Ou coisa que queria saber fazer é maximizar janelas por terminal.
<pqatsi> a aplicação deveria ser o suficiente pra isso
 * pqatsi morde o ptl 
<BrunoPT_93> bem... estranho...
 * ptl permite que o amigo pqatsi utilize-se moderadamente de sua carne para alimentação.
<EduardeCalibal> Não é exatamente estranho, apenas os programadores não pensaram que alguém descarregaria seus ícones...
<EduardeCalibal> Agora me toquei que através dos signal derrepente consigo ao menos maximizar e minimizar programas por terminal...  Vou pesquisar isso.
<BrunoPT_93> Alguem conhece algum programa para controlar o trafego de net gasto?
<Guevara> quantos mega recebidos e enviados?
<Guevara> no repositorio vc acha uns applets pra isso
<Guevara> depois adiciona ao painel
<SuBmUnDo> BrunoPT_93, digita la netspeed
<SuBmUnDo> http://projects.gnome.org/netspeed/
<BrunoPT_93> ok
<Patricia> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<peregrinator_six> BrunoPT_93, Network Tools 2.31.6 já vem no propi UBuntu!
<ptl> !cut
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'cut' not found
<ptl> !copy
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'copy' not found
<BrunoPT_93> mas eu quero um programa que me diga o trafego mensal q estou a gastar
<EduardeCalibal> BrunoPT_93, acho que lembro dessa questão, não sei se sua, a algum tempo.
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<marcos> o knome
<EduardeCalibal> !full-work-with-copy-and-cut
<ubottu-br> EduardeCalibal: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<Patricia> rsrssr
<Patricia> EduardeCalibal vc mexe com msql?
<EduardeCalibal> mysql?
<EduardeCalibal> msql não sei o que é...  ainda...
<Patricia> mmm tudo bem :)
<Patricia> obrigada
<EduardeCalibal> mini sql
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que tive contato com isso uma vez.  Mas é como gripe, você se cura depois de alguns dias.
<Patricia> ^^
<Patricia> quando terminar aki
<Patricia> vou levar tudo para meu ubuntu e ja sei q vai dar uns problemas :S
<Patricia> mas
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> quem desiste é o primeiro q more
<Patricia> *morre
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que o primeiro que morre é o que briga sempre.
<Patricia> :P
<EduardeCalibal> Esse msql esta inativo desde 2006...
<Patricia> e se estiver escalando uma montanha e desistir e cortar ra corda ^^ vai morrer primeiro :P
<EduardeCalibal> Se desistir e cortar a corta acho que não teria subido...
<Patricia> uh?
<EduardeCalibal> Questão de modelo mental...
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho a teoria que temos umas 14 possibilidades no máximo de modelos mentais...
<Patricia> :)
<EduardeCalibal> O resto são apenas variantes pelas experiências.
<EduardeCalibal> Por isso acho estranho a forma como as pessoas vem umas as outras já que em uma semana vemos mais variações dos eventos diários do que em todas as pessoas que vamos encontrar em toda a vida.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que peguei contato com esse msql quando tive a opção entre ele e o mysql quando estava aprendendo.
<EduardeCalibal> Faz tempo isso, realmente não lembro mais.
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> tudo bem
<Patricia> ja sei como resolverr :D
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<Patricia> acho q vai dar certo
<marcos> msql é um banco  de dados?
<Patricia> EduardeCalibal, obrigada
<EduardeCalibal> gdb
<Patricia> marcos, sim
<EduardeCalibal> Como dizem.
<stargazer> boa noite para quem fica
<stargazer> fui
<lucasreborn> boa noite
<lucasreborn> alguém pode me ajudar com o meu ubuntu server?
<EduardeCalibal> Mande as dúvidas...
<fabricio> help
<EduardeCalibal> Oo
<peregrinator_six> OO
<peregrinator_six> estupro...?!
<peregrinator_six> ligar pra 190...
<fabricio> preciso de ajuda para abilitar placa pci pixelview mpeg 8000gt
<fabricio> uso ubuntu 10.10
<fabricio> ou melhor...ubuntustudio 10.10
<EduardeCalibal> É uma placa de TV essa?
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, nVidia.
<EduardeCalibal> Já identifiquei ela e o problema dele é comum, precisa de um procedimento, mas ainda não achei ele.
<EduardeCalibal> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Hard-on-Linux/PixelView-PlayTV-MPEG-8000GT
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que é uma dica a testar.
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor, tem várias dicas ali...
<_Deko_> tem algum comando pra mim atuliza ubuntu do 10.04 para 10.10?
<peregrinator_six> _Deko_, boa noite.
<_Deko_> boa noite
<peregrinator_six> vou lhe explicar...
<_Deko_> k obrigado
<_Deko_> ok*
<peregrinator_six> _Deko_, vai em canais de software...
<_Deko_> tipo agora to usando ruindows mais me passa ai q dps eu faço no ubuntu =D
<peregrinator_six> quando chegar lá me diz...
<peregrinator_six> _Deko_, abriu...?!
<_Deko_> to no ruindows
<_Deko_> so dps vo usa ubuntu
<_Deko_> dexa então dps eu venho aqui pergunto denovo
<_Deko_> obrigado mesmo assim
<peregrinator_six> _
<peregrinator_six> _Deko_,
<_Deko_> [peregrinator_six]: oi
<peregrinator_six> calma ai rapaz...
<peregrinator_six> ou vc quer deixar pra depois...!?
<_Deko_> se vc soubr
<_Deko_> souber de cabeça eu anoto aqui
<_Deko_> e faço
<peregrinator_six> _Deko_, faz o seguinte, quando tiver nele volta aqui então, pode ser...?!
<_Deko_> qndo eu loga ubuntu daqui pouco
<_Deko_> sim
<_Deko_> pode ser
<_Deko_> daqui uns 20 min vo loga ele
<peregrinator_six> sei sim!
<_Deko_> blz obrigado
<_Deko_> =D
<peregrinator_six> vou procurar um link pra ti..
<peregrinator_six> calma ai que já lhe respondo...
<_Deko_> ok
<peregrinator_six> então beleza!
<EduardeCalibal> Saindo...  AFK
<peregrinator_six> vai lá e depois pode oltar que é melhor!
<peregrinator_six> mais pratico!
<peregrinator_six> :D
<peregrinator_six> _Deko_, até!
<_Deko_> [peregrinator_six]: ok
<lucasreborn> olá pessoal, preciso de uma ajuda pra recuperar dados de um ubuntu server que deu pau hoje.
<peregrinator_six> _Deko_,
<_Deko_> peregrinator_six oi
<peregrinator_six> _Deko_, ve ai se lhe ajuda... http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=4&ved=0CDoQFjAD&url=http%3A%2F%2Ftodoespacoonline.com%2Fpost.php%3Fid%3D550&rct=j&q=como%20atualizar%20o%20ubuntu%2010.04%20para%20o%20novo&ei=7MYGTZfTOMGC8gbC75iCCQ&usg=AFQjCNHzC6dnlZDGiDxABOiwKNQJJWSs3w&cad=rja
<_Deko_> [peregrinator_six]: o vlw
<_Deko_> cara obrigado mesmo
<_Deko_> peregrinator_six mais vc axa q vale apena atulizar fico melhor ??
<_Deko_> nao tenstei ainda... na verdade nem vi ainda....
<peregrinator_six> _Deko_, to de Ubuntu 10.10 aqui e to gostando pra caramba, nada a falar contra não...
<lucasreborn> alguém entende de servidores aí?
<_Deko_> [peregrinator_six]: blz quero atulizar pra ver se resolvo problema com wireless nesse versao 10.04
<_Deko_> tem rede q nao conecta de geito nem 1....
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, por favor...?!
<peregrinator_six> _Deko_, da pra testar o live do 10.10 antes não...?!
<_Deko_> [peregrinator_six]: ate da ne veio mais se nao gosta formato td começo do 0
<_Deko_> quero ir pela opcao mais rapido
<_Deko_> e mesmo se problema continua dexa assim tava me virando assim mesmo...
<peregrinator_six> _Deko_, vc quem sabe...
<_Deko_> tava com problema mesmo era na empresa mais agora pedi conta danise to usando noot mais em casa mesmo.... mais mesmo assim obrigado pela dica
<_Deko_> =D
<_Deko_> vo ali toma café t+++ obrigado mesmo..
<peregrinator_six> _Deko_, :)
<HWtxra> Amigos, alguém pode me auxiliar ? estou tendo dificuldades em habilitar o compartilhamento de arquivos entre XP e Ubuntu
<HWtxra> gostaria de acessar os arquivos que estão no meu desktop (que é XP)
<HWtxra> estou no notebook (que roda com ubuntu)
<HWtxra> 10.04
<HWtxra> alguém?
<peregrinator_six> Skeeter,
<peregrinator_six> por favor...?!
<Skeeter> ou
<Skeeter> q?
<peregrinator_six> Skeeter, help pra o HWtxra ai...
<HWtxra> Oo
<Skeeter> HWtxra: cara, isso eh automatico
<Skeeter> o ubuntu ja vem com suporte a ntfs
<HWtxra> não, mas não se trata apenas de montar hds
<HWtxra> estou em uma rede wireless
<HWtxra> quero acessar pastas que estão em outro computador da mesma rede wireless
<HWtxra> Skeeter:
<Skeeter> a ta
<HWtxra> porém, o computador em questão está rodando com windows xp
<Skeeter> mas ja estao na mesma rede?
<HWtxra> ao menos compartilham a mesma internet
<HWtxra> que é roteada a partir de outro ponto
<Skeeter> hum
<HWtxra> =\
<HWtxra> Skeeter: alguma idéia, amigo?
<Andre_Gondim> HWtxra, no Nautilus faça Ctrl + L e digite smb://ip_do_windows
<HWtxra> Andre_Gondim: como faço pra saber o ip do windows ?
<Andre_Gondim> HWtxra, no Windows vá em Iniciar --> Executar e digite cmd, e no prompt digite ipconfig /all
<HWtxra> okay, Andre_Gondim
<HWtxra> Andre_Gondim: acredito que tenha 'bugado' o conf do samba
<HWtxra> eu tentei 'traquinar' mudar o nome do workgroup lá
<HWtxra> e agora aparece uma msg de erro digitando o comando que você me recomendou
<crimeboy> Patricia:
<crimeboy> peregrinator_six:
<peregrinator_six> pois não...?!
<Fabianin> Alguém conhece um similiar do windows live writer pra ubuntu?
<HWtxra> há como eu restaurar esse smb.conf para o default do sistema? Andre_Gondim
<HWtxra> acho que eu posso ter bugado o arquivo
<HWtxra> quando fui alterar o workgroup
<peregrinator_six> Fabianin, 0o
<peregrinator_six> Fabianin, pvt
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, vai durmir muleque...
<xGrind> kk
<HWtxra> Andre_Gondim: pediu uma senha
<HWtxra> quando digito o comando que você me passou
<Skeeter> ow voltei
<Skeeter> HWtxra: como vai com sua questao?
<HWtxra> Skeeter: rapaz, o Andre_Gondim me indicou o comando smb://ip_do_windows
<HWtxra> digitei mas está me pedindo uma senha
<Skeeter> olha isso
<Skeeter> HWtxra: http://www.guiadohardware.net/artigos/servidor-rede-local/
<Skeeter> eh bem explicado, deve ajudar
<HWtxra> Skeeter:  vou dar uma lida
<HWtxra> Skeeter: eu alterei aquele smb.conf
<HWtxra> o workgroup
<HWtxra> e utilizei o comando smbpasswd -a e pus meu usuário HWtxra
<HWtxra> smbpasswd -a HWtxra
<Skeeter> exatamente
<HWtxra> Skeeter: tá me pedindo uma senha
<HWtxra> Skeeter: pus minha senha de root
<HWtxra> mas não funciona
<HWtxra> =\
<Skeeter> HWtxra: quando cadastrou o usuario vc definiu a senha?
<HWtxra> não
<HWtxra> smbpasswd -a HWtxra
<HWtxra> esse foi o comando
<Skeeter> ele nao te pediu pra cadastrar uma senha?
<HWtxra> não oO
<HWtxra> pediu pra digitar minha senha root
<Skeeter> mas HWtxra eh seu login no linux?
<HWtxra> é
<HWtxra> exatamente
<Skeeter> entao poe sua senha de usuario
<HWtxra> aliás
<HWtxra> meu login é hw
<Skeeter> entao adiciona hw ao inves de HWtxra
<HWtxra> smbpasswd -a hw
<HWtxra> não me pediu nenhuma senha
<HWtxra> acho que agora vai dar certo
<HWtxra> digitei primeiro su
<HWtxra> Skeeter:
<Skeeter> opa HWtxra
<HWtxra> vou reiniciar
<Skeeter> vc leu o link que te mandei HWtxra?
<HWtxra> Skeeter: cara, está me pedindo uma senha que não sei qual é
<HWtxra> =\
<HWtxra> Skeeter: quando digito o comando smb// e o meu ip
<HWtxra> há como eu setar essa senha
<HWtxra> ou resetar
<HWtxra> ou criar outro usuário, não sei
<crimeboy> http://noticias.terra.com.br/mundo/noticias/0,,OI4842331-EI8142,00-Policia+achou+provas+contra+pais+de+Madeleine+diz+WikiLeaks.html
<Gomex> Vou aproveitar que o Andre_Gondim não ta olhando o canal para trollar um pouco
<Gomex> :P
<Yeah> hahah
<Gomex> Ayrton, Fala ae cacique
<lixx> Bom dia galera..
<wave_> alguem ae?
<ffr76> bom dia
<Patricia> bom dia
<ffr76> :>()
<EduardeCalibal> Coisas estranhas acontecem por aqui...  Tenho aqueles mostradores de recursos do sistema...  Geralmente a carga sobe e o mostrador de carga do sistema sobe junto...  Mas estava usando o firefox agora e tudo estava meio lento, no relógio a atulização pulava de 2 segundos em 2...  Mas a carga do sistema continuava mostrando lá em baixo.
<EduardeCalibal> Mistérios...
<CoGUMm> bom diahH!
<Pocoyo_01> bom dia!
<Mano_Chao> bom dia galera!
<Pocoyo_01> bom dia Mano_Chao
<rmonteiraum> bom dia
<rmonteiraum> edenc
<rmonteiraum> me ajudaeeeee
<edenc> ?
<HWtxra> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,76653.0.html
<HWtxra> alguém pode me auxiliar
<Pocoyo_01> voce habilitou o compartilhamento no Windows?
<HWtxra> Pocoyo_01 na realidade, não sei ao certo com fazer isso
<HWtxra> tentei configurar, mas sem sucesso
<HWtxra> e pior: acredito que tenha promovido algumas mudanças no smb.conf que bugaram
<Pocoyo_01> o smb.conf gerencia o que voce está compartilhando no ubuntu
<Pocoyo_01> gerencia o servidor
<HWtxra> Pocoyo_01 dê uma lida no tópico que abri no fórum eu explico tudo que fiz até agora
<Pocoyo_01> tipo... marca a pasta que voce quer compartilhar no XP, voce sabe compartilhar pasta no Windows?
<HWtxra> eu já marquei
<HWtxra> mas quando entro em rede, rede windows
<HWtxra> tá retornando um erro aí
<Pocoyo_01> eu tive um erro semelhante aqui, mas era num servidor, eu tentava conectar de todo o jeito e não dava
<Pocoyo_01> então vi que minha entrada no fstab tava errada (era pra montar automaticamente o compartilhamento)
<Pocoyo_01> tenta montar automaticamente pelo cifs, que funcionou pra mim
<Pocoyo_01> deixa eu pegar a linha aqui
<HWtxra> e esse comando smb://ip do windows
<Pocoyo_01> read -p "Usuário que terá acesso:" userName
<Pocoyo_01> GUID=($(cat /etc/passwd | fgrep $userName | cut -f3-4 -d":" | tr : ' '))
<Pocoyo_01> echo "//financeiro/Financeiro /mnt/finac2 smbfs username=finan2,password=finan2,uid=${GUID[0]},gid=${GUID[1]},noatime 0 0" >> /etc/fstab
<Pocoyo_01> mkdir /mnt/finac2
<Pocoyo_01>  echo "//financeiro/Financeiro /mnt/(pasta que voce criou para o compartilhamento) cifs username=username no windows,password=password do compartilhamento,uid=(uid do seu usuario),gid=(gid do seu usuário),noatime 0 0" >> /etc/fstab
<Pocoyo_01> ahhhhhhhhhhhh
<Pocoyo_01> uhaushas eu odeio essa janelinha
<Pocoyo_01> pessima pra editar texto
<Pocoyo_01> eu usei esse script pra automatizar o acesso ao servidor
<Pocoyo_01> alguma desgraça no ubuntu a partir do 10.04 não me deixava conectar de forma alguma, quando eu troquei de smbfs no fstab para cifs funcionou
<Pocoyo_01> cria uma pasta em /mnt
<Pocoyo_01> depois manda echo "//ip ou hostname/pasta compartilhada /mnt/pasta que voce criou cifs username=obvio,password=nem preciso falar,uid=seu uid,gid=seu gid,noatime 0 0" >> /etc/fstab
<Pocoyo_01> depois manda echo "//ip ou hostname/<pasta compartilhada> /mnt/<pasta que voce criou cifs> username=obvio,password=nem preciso falar,uid=seu uid,gid=seu gid,noatime 0 0" >> /etc/fstab
<Pocoyo_01> pronto.... agora dá pra entender
<Pocoyo_01> reinicia e depois cria um lançador na área de trabalho pra /mnt/<pasta que criou>
<Pocoyo_01> quer ajuda pra saber seu uid e gid?
<Pocoyo_01> eu sei que hoje eu to mais complicando que ajudando, foi mal, hj to meio que corrido
<Patricia> voltei :)
<Pocoyo_01> descobri que a versão do kernel atual não suporta mais o smbfs, só o cifs
<Pocoyo_01> HWtxra, a senha que ele pede não é a que voce setou, é a do seu usuário no windows
<Pocoyo_01> o que voce fez foi criar um compartilhamento no seu pc com ubuntu
<HWtxra> não há senha no meu usuário windows
<Pocoyo_01> então é pra entrar direto
<HWtxra> quando faço o logon, até aparece a caixa pra digitar senha, mas eu apenas dou enter
<HWtxra> mas já tentei não digitar nada
<Pocoyo_01> qual é o usuário do windows?
<HWtxra> deixe olhar qual o domínio no windows e usuário
<HWtxra> wait
<Patricia> Pskol, vc viu o caso do bot? ^^ bom dia
<Pskol> Patricia, nem lembrei
<Pskol> kk
<Patricia> srsrrs
<Patricia> sabia :P
<Patricia> Pskol, ai é feriado hj tambem?
<Pskol> eh nada
<Patricia> :S
<Pskol> qual comnado mesmo? hop?
<Patricia> nohup ./sweep &
<Pskol> ta lá
<Patricia> :) vlw
<Patricia> chegouu :D '* ChanServ gives channel operator status to IRC-ajuda'
<Patricia> almoçar
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> volto jaja
<HWtxra> Pocoyo_01 http://lh6.ggpht.com/__oKplivYF6o/TQd9KpigxoI/AAAAAAAADu8/FhAXhZcdDdI/s640/Captura%20de%20tela%20inteira%2014122010%20120352.jpg || http://lh4.ggpht.com/__oKplivYF6o/TQd9LiaiDCI/AAAAAAAADvE/GhJJuPqoFCQ/s720/Captura%20de%20tela%20inteira%2014122010%20135449.jpg || http://lh5.ggpht.com/__oKplivYF6o/TQd9Md5IQTI/AAAAAAAADvI/W-DfiUqdlQk/s720/Captura%20de%20tela%20inteira%2014122010%20135625.jpg
<HWtxra> o usuário é o HWtxra
<Pocoyo_01> então.. : menu Locais > Conectar ao servidor > selecione compartilhamento do windows usuário do windows, compartilhamento, pasta compartilhada, senha vazio
<Pocoyo_01> como voce fez até esta captura
<Pocoyo_01> http://lh5.ggpht.com/__oKplivYF6o/TQdv08j6XsI/AAAAAAAADug/KzcKzHwomws/Captura_de_tela-4.png
<Pocoyo_01> mas o usuário é o do Windows, no caso HWtxra
<HWtxra> senha necessária para o servidor
<HWtxra> oO
<HWtxra> será que minha configuração no windows é que tá bugando?
<HWtxra> Pocoyo_01
<Pocoyo_01> é bem provével no caso
<HWtxra> =~
<Pocoyo_01> deixa eu pensar um pouquinho
<Pocoyo_01> voce compartilhou a pasta não é?
<HWtxra> no espaço pasta e compartilhamento eu deixei em branco
<HWtxra> compartilhei
<HWtxra> servidor eu pus o ip da máquina do windows
<Pocoyo_01> certo
<Pocoyo_01> qual o nome do compartilhamento?
<HWtxra> pera
<HWtxra> http://lh3.ggpht.com/__oKplivYF6o/TQeB37BASbI/AAAAAAAADvY/dW7U029GJ10/s720/Captura_de_tela-6.png çl
<ewerton> fala galera.. to tentando instalar mysql no ubuntu hardy.. ele trava em setting up mysql-server-5.1 e nao vai
<HWtxra> Pocoyo_01:
<ewerton> alguem sabe alguma solucao?
<HWtxra> Pocoyo_01 http://lh4.ggpht.com/__oKplivYF6o/TQeB31mBMkI/AAAAAAAADvc/iXJyWsXsLuQ/s720/Captura_de_tela-5.png
<HWtxra> não coloquei nada nesse espaço compartilhamento
<Pocoyo_01> mas tem um nome de compartilhamento na pasta que voce compartilhou
<Pocoyo_01> eu nunca consegui compartilhar nada sem no minimo o nome de compartilhamento
<ewerton> fala galera.. to tentando instalar mysql no ubuntu hardy.. ele trava em setting up mysql-server-5.1 e nao vai
<ewerton> alguem sabe alguma solucao?
<Pocoyo_01> ewerton, voce está instalando pelo apt?
<ewerton> s
<ewerton> o servidor é um cloud remove
<ewerton> remoto*
<Pocoyo_01> e tem que ser o hardy?
<ewerton> é o que tem disponivel na locaweb
<crimeboy> ewerton: ja tentou o suporte da locaweb?
<ewerton> minto
<ewerton> ta com 10.4
<ewerton> sim o problema é que é gerenciado pelo cliente
<ewerton> ai os caras sáo não fala "foda-se você" pq eles nao querem mesmo
<HWtxra> Pocoyo_01: vou tentar, pera
<Pocoyo_01> o suporte da locaweb é pior que não ter
<ewerton> Pocoyo_01: nem fala
<Pocoyo_01> prefiro ficar sem suporte
<crimeboy> ewerton: ja viu se tem espa'co suficiente pra instalar mysql na sua cota?
<ewerton> sim tem
<Pocoyo_01> eles não sabem de porcaria nenhuma, são mal educados e robóticos
<Pocoyo_01> apesar de não oferecer os mesmos serviços pelo menos em hospedagem de sites se eu espirro aqui hostnet sem querer do nada surge alguem de lá pra ajudar
<ewerton> crimeboy: outros pacotes instalam normal
<HWtxra> Pocoyo_01 continua a me pedir uma senha oO
<Pocoyo_01> qual o comando que voce ta usando?
<crimeboy> ewerton: tente pegar um mysql deb emoutra fonte
<ewerton> sudo apt-get mysql-server-5.1 install
<Pocoyo_01> HWtxra aperta enter direto
<crimeboy> e instalar via dpkg
<HWtxra> já apertei
<HWtxra> Pocoyo_01:
<Pocoyo_01> sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<crimeboy> ewerton:  sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<Pocoyo_01> deve instalar direto
<Pocoyo_01> e nada?
<Pocoyo_01> HWtxra, nada de entrar no compartilhamento? voce dizendo qual é o nome do compartilhamento?
<ewerton> vo da um shutdown -r now guentae.
<Pocoyo_01> pra que?
<Pocoyo_01> ewerton, pra que vai desligar a máquina?
<ewerton> Pocoyo_01: pra começar zerado
<Pocoyo_01> não precisa disso tudo rsrsr
<Pocoyo_01> pode começar de onde parou mesmo, o importante é ver se funciona
<HWtxra> Pocoyo_01 coloquei o nome da pasta que compartilhei
<Pocoyo_01> depois voce limpa a cagada rsrsr
<ewerton> kkk
<ewerton> to ligado
<ewerton> mais é bom pra evitar problemas
<Pocoyo_01> voce que sabe
<Pocoyo_01> e o nome do compartilhamento?
<Pocoyo_01> bem...
<Pocoyo_01> isso não vem ao caso
<Pocoyo_01> espera um minuto que eu vou criar aqui um compartilhamento em um XP para o 10.04
<HWtxra> Pocoyo_01:  okay, amigo
<ewerton> diz que a merda do mysql ta instalado
<ewerton> :(
<Pocoyo_01> verifica se está mesmo
<Pocoyo_01> tenta acessar ou configurar o servidor
<crimeboy> ewerton: veja
<Pocoyo_01> HWtxra, aqui não consegui conectar sem o nome do compartilhamento, só com o nome da pasta
<crimeboy> ele pode ter congelado no setting up apenas na tela
<crimeboy> ewerton: veja se o mysql funciona
<Pocoyo_01> é o que eu tava pensando...
<ewerton> s mais ai n abre pra fazer a config
<ewerton> e nao funciona
<HWtxra> Pocoyo_01 vou tentar
<crimeboy> ewerton: soh uma pergm tem que ser mesmo o mysql?
<ewerton> tem cara
<ewerton> eu tenho um sistema rodando
<Pocoyo_01> então manda sudo apt-get purge mysql-server
<ewerton> com 15 ml clientes
<Pocoyo_01> sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<crimeboy> eh apt-get remove mysql-server --purge
<crimeboy> ewerton: tente uma reinstalacao, se der na mesma vc tem que exigir da locaweb
<Pocoyo_01> cara...
<Pocoyo_01> não dá pra exigir
<crimeboy> ewerton: eu tentaria outras solucoes mas ja que vc ta pagando, exiga
<Pocoyo_01> a locaweb não oferece suporte ao SO
<crimeboy> exija*
<Pocoyo_01> contrato diz que eles não prestam esse suporte
<ewerton> mysql start: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<crimeboy> entao troque o SO
<Pocoyo_01> vê na sources.list se está apontado para os servidores da canonical
<crimeboy> netinstall
<HWtxra> Pocoyo_01:  no windows, está disponível a pasta que compartilhei do ubuntu
<HWtxra> mas tá me pedindo uma senha
<HWtxra> pus só o nome da pasta, mas continua me pedindo uma senha
<Pocoyo_01> aqui onde eu trabalho o pessoal aponta a source.list para um repositório interno tem pacote que eles ainda não pegaram do servidor da canonical ai dá varios conflitos estranhos
<Pocoyo_01> HWtxra é que só com o nome do compartilhamento, sem nome de pasta ou sem o dominio funciona, de outra forma aqui só funciona com compartilhamento e pasta
<Pocoyo_01> sem nome do compartilhamento NAO FUNCIONOU
<HWtxra> okay
<ewerton> nada mano
<ewerton> essa  merda nao funciona
<Pocoyo_01> po cara... aqui instalou normal
<crimeboy> ewerton: tente instalar via source pelo apt-
<ewerton> vou tentar
<crimeboy> apt-get source mysql
<ewerton> vo reinstalar o servidor
<ewerton> melhor maneira.
<crimeboy> ewerton: o sistema ou soh o servidor de banco?
<ewerton> sistema
<ewerton> vou me fu pra enviar tudo os arquivos mais vai ser melhor
<crimeboy> ewerton: quais as opcoes alem do ubuntu?
<ewerton> ubuntu
<crimeboy> eheh
<ewerton> haush
<ewerton> eu mandei reinstlaar
<ewerton> e foda-se
<ewerton> to com o bvackup aqui
<ewerton> vo ficar quebrando a cabeça n
<crimeboy> isso
<ewerton> tava funcionando normal
<Pocoyo_01> kkkk
<ewerton> so que eu to preucupado
<ewerton> pq fiquei a madrugada inteira;
<ewerton> passando arquivo
<ewerton> reinstalei tudo e deu o mesmo problema no mysql
<bandeira> tentou instalar pelo apitutde?
<crimeboy> ewerton: ja cogitou fazer um dist-upgrade?
<bandeira> aptitude
<crimeboy> ewerton: ja q ta na merda mesmo transforme o hardy num lucid
<crimeboy> pelo menos
<crimeboy> quando eh server tem menos pacotes, menos chances de ficar ruin
<crimeboy> basta mudar o source.list
<crimeboy> e da um apt-get dist-upgrade
<crimeboy> e rezar claro
<Pocoyo_01> po cara
<Pocoyo_01> voce pesquisou pelo erro no google?
<Pocoyo_01> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/MySQL/Cant-connect-to-local-MySQL-server-through-socket-var-run-mysqld-mysqld.sock-%282%29
<Pocoyo_01> Após instalar o MySQL, siga os passos abaixo.
<Pocoyo_01> Para instalar a base de dados digite:
<Pocoyo_01> # mysql_install_db
<Pocoyo_01> É necessário mudar as permissões do diretório inicial e assim o sock será gerado:
<Pocoyo_01> # chown -R mysql.mysql /var/lib/mysql
<Pocoyo_01> Para iniciar o MySQL:
<Pocoyo_01> # mysqld_safe &
<Pocoyo_01> Para definir a senha de root/administrador dos bancos de dados:
<Pocoyo_01> # mysqladmin -u root password <escolha uma senha>
<Pocoyo_01> Logando no MySQL:
<Pocoyo_01> # mysql -u root -p
<Pocoyo_01> voce fez isso?
<Pocoyo_01> ewerton
<ewerton> Pocoyo_01: Oi
<ewerton> ja fiz tudo isso ae
<Pocoyo_01> e continua o mesmo erro?
<Pocoyo_01> voce tá em qual versão do ubuntu mesmo?
<crimeboy> ewerton: quando terminar de instalar vc faz logo um dist upgrade
<Pocoyo_01> dá uma olhada no link
<crimeboy> cole um adesivo escrito FODA-SE no Enter e aperte.
<Pocoyo_01> crimeboy, isso é meui suicida no ubuntu, no debian funciona bem, aqui não
<Pocoyo_01> já tentei algumas vezes
<Pocoyo_01> hora funciona
<Pocoyo_01> ufa
<Pocoyo_01> outras...
<crimeboy> Pocoyo_01: acredite, eu tb ja fiz muito isso, sempre fica uma roda empenada, mas ela ja esta enpenada mesmo
<Pocoyo_01> então pq não coloca uma roda nova logo se é mais fácil?
<crimeboy> vc pode tb transformar o ubuntu no debian usando um debootstrap
<Pocoyo_01> se ele está rodando o 10.04 é burrice ir para o 10.10
<HWtxra> Pocoyo_01:  http://lh5.ggpht.com/__oKplivYF6o/TQeHvEnplRI/AAAAAAAADvk/03IB9VYNfkc/s720/Captura%20de%20tela%20inteira%2014122010%20130140.jpg
<crimeboy> ele disse q tava no hardy
<ewerton> to com 10.4 agora
<Pocoyo_01> [12:43] <ewerton> minto
<crimeboy> ae sugeri que fosse prolucid
<Pocoyo_01> [12:43] <ewerton> ta com 10.4
<ewerton> acabei de reinstalar.
<HWtxra> http://lh5.ggpht.com/__oKplivYF6o/TQeHvEnplRI/AAAAAAAADvk/03IB9VYNfkc/Captura%20de%20tela%20inteira%2014122010%20130140.jpg Pocoyo_01
<crimeboy> ewerton: poz o mysql?
<ewerton> bom instalei php e mysql
<Pocoyo_01> o nome do compartilhamento é SharedDocs
<ewerton> alias
<ewerton> apache e php
<ewerton> ta normal ate agora
<Balduino> pessoal me expliquem uma coisa, pq ao instalar alguns temas de ícones nem todos os ícones mudam como prometido pelo tema? Tem como solucionar isso?
<crimeboy> ewerton: pronto
<Pocoyo_01> que eu tenha visto Balduino, todas as vezes que instalo um tema de ícones completo a coisa funciona
<crimeboy> Balduino: mesmo depois de vc rebootar o X?
<Pocoyo_01> crimeboy, voce é meio suicida né
<Balduino> por exemplo, o tema gperfection2, o tema das pastas no nautilus não muda, apesar de ter o tema dentro da pasta compactada
<Balduino> crimeboy, sim
<Pocoyo_01> pra que restartar o X meu deus, aushausha é só o tema de ícones
<crimeboy> Balduino: isso pod eestar relacionado com as permissoes de arquivos
<Balduino> tentem instalar o gperfection2 e veja se muda o tema de pastas no nautilus
<Pocoyo_01> perai...
<crimeboy> Balduino: algunas permissoes dos arquivos dos icones podem nao estar disponiveis pra leitura
<Pocoyo_01> é o que eu vou fazer Balduino
<Pocoyo_01> crimeboy, eu admiro isso em voce.... voce já se candidatou a homem bomba? suahsuahuhas
<crimeboy> Pocoyo_01: eh que depois de quase vinte anos usndo linux nao temos mais nenhum pudor
<Pocoyo_01> nunca em minha vida, ví um tema de ícones com problema de permissão
<ewerton> problema resolvi
<ewerton> mysql ok
<ewerton> agora enviar os arquivos e se fu pra config tudo novamente
<crimeboy> Pocoyo_01: de um chmod 000 nele q vc vera
<Pocoyo_01> quem cria um tema de ícones não pega um ícone de /root e compacta com outros 20 ícones de /home/usuariosempermissãodenada/icones
<Pocoyo_01> por isso to dizendo crimeboy, voce é meio terrorista
<Pocoyo_01> é isso que eu to gostando
<Pocoyo_01> assuste cada vez mais os usuários que vem do windows com vícios de windows
<crimeboy> eu nao vim do windows Pocoyo_01
<crimeboy> eu vim do unix
<crimeboy> o windows veio depois
<Pocoyo_01> por isso to falando pra continuar assustando eles
<crimeboy> na minha vida
<Pocoyo_01> voce é o binladen do ubuntu-br
<crimeboy> agrade'co a sua admiracao
<Patricia> crimeboy: um diretorio www, onde todos os arquivos apenas o root pode mexer, como deixar eles para qualquer usuario?
<Patricia> ^^
<crimeboy> Patricia: crie grupos
<Patricia> eque
<Patricia> vou enviar todo www para uma hospedagem
<Pocoyo_01> não é com chmod -R 777
<Patricia> onde la eu nao tenho sudo :S
<HWtxra> Pocoyo_01: continua me solicitando uma senha
<crimeboy> Patricia: mas tem root?
<Patricia> Pocoyo_01: nao vai adiantar
<Patricia> crimeboy: os arquivos estao aki no meu pc ainda
<Patricia> :)
<crimeboy> Patricia: qual o seu poder na maquina remota?
<crimeboy> e seu usuario
<Patricia> sem sudo
<Pocoyo_01> o poder de manipular apenas seus arquivos
<Rod> alguem pode me ajuda
<crimeboy> dae vc quer que apenas o root tenha acesso
<crimeboy> ?
<Patricia> nao
<Pocoyo_01> quando voce envia os arquivos pelo ftp, seu usuário não é dono dos arquivos?
<Patricia> quero tirar do root
<Patricia> Pocoyo_01: nao :S vai continuar
<crimeboy> umm
<Rod> alguem pode me ajuda
<Pocoyo_01> tome posse deles antes de os enviar, eles estão como root na sua máquina?
<Patricia> sim
<Pocoyo_01> então, tire eles da propriedade de root
<Patricia> qual comando?
<Patricia> isso q quero saber :S
<Pocoyo_01> chown
<Patricia> acho q dessa vez funciona
<Pocoyo_01> chown [OPÇÃO]... [DONO][:[GRUPO]] ARQUIVO
<Pocoyo_01> é estranho os arquivos subirem como root para o servidor, qual a sua hospedagem?
<Patricia> tamanho: 105.5mb (110,578,303) 8,334 arquivos, 1.636 subpastas
<Rod> preciso de --help alguem
<Patricia> da para add um * no final ali?
<Pocoyo_01> chown -R <dono> pasta
<Pocoyo_01> Rod, manda ai o que voce precisa
<Pocoyo_01> no que pudermos ajudamos
<Rod> valeu
<Patricia> chown -R
<Patricia> mmm
<Pocoyo_01> Balduino, o arquivo que voce baixou é zip?
<Balduino> sim
<Rod> meu ubuntu ta apampa eu so queria sabe como participa do time tradutores ubuntu
<Patricia> Pocoyo_01: ainda como root
<pqatsi> Rod: cadastre-se no launchpad
<pqatsi> Rod: e comece a fazer sugestoes
<pqatsi> simples assim
<Pocoyo_01> o Andre_Gondim deve saber melhor
<Rod> queria ajuda traduzir uns programas e tal
<Pocoyo_01> depende dos programas
<Rod> mas ja fiz conta la
<pqatsi> Rod: no rosetta (o sistema de traducoes do ubuntu), qualquer um pode pegar um programa e traduzir
<pqatsi> Pocoyo_01: nao
<Rod> mas como eu faço
<pqatsi> Rod: entao, entra no rosetta, escolha a linguagem e a aplicacao que voce quer traduzir
<Pocoyo_01> alguns são de projetos que não são suportados pela canonical
<Rod> ja tenho conta la
<pqatsi> e comece
<pqatsi> na propria interface web voce faz
<pqatsi> Pocoyo_01: todos os pacotes podem ser traduzidos
<pqatsi> Rod: voce faz com sugestoes, e sempre as melhores sao aprovadas por um membro do time
<pqatsi> Rod: se a sua traducao for escolhida
<Pocoyo_01> na época que eu traduzia o kmess não foi assim
<pqatsi> voce ganha os pontos de karma
<Rod> vamu começa do começo vo me loja la
<Pocoyo_01> mas... que bom que evoluiu
<Pocoyo_01> voce é root na sua máquina?
<Pocoyo_01> Patricia voce é root na sua máquina?
<pqatsi> https://translations.launchpad.net/
<Patricia> Pocoyo_01: na local sim ne
<Pocoyo_01> Balduino, converte esse arquivo pra tar.gz, não sei se como zip o instalador de temas aceita o tema
<pqatsi> Rod: o site ta ai
<pqatsi> Rod: oia, tem até um texto bom aqui https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-pt-br
<Pocoyo_01> Patricia, tente nao ser root na sua maquina local para upar os arquivos
<Pocoyo_01> as vezes pode ser este o problema
<Pocoyo_01> mas eu ainda estou achando estranho voce upar os arquivos e o usuário que voce loga não ter posse dos arquivos
<Rod> quando eu entro no site nao tem nada
<Pocoyo_01> Patricia voce tem o openssh-server instalado na sua maquina local
<Rod> so tem um arquivo pra baixar no formato PO
<Patricia> acabei de instar
<Patricia> instalar
<Patricia> :D
<pqatsi> Rod: leia o ultimo link que te mandei
<pqatsi> voce nao baixa o pot file, voce faz sugestoes
<Rod> blz
<pqatsi> Rod: no segundo link, onde tem o texto, informa melhor
<Balduino> Pocoyo_01, eu extrai e depois comprimi para tar.gz, mas ao instalar o tema o tema de pastas do nautilus não muda
<Pocoyo_01> loga no servidor por ssh e pelo servidor logue no seu pc local pelo sftp
<Pocoyo_01> Balduino, voce marcou o tema de ícones para ser o que voce acabou de instalar
<Pocoyo_01> ?
<Balduino> Pocoyo_01, como assim? Não entendi. Eu simplesmente instalei, e escolhi o tema gperfection2 na aba de ícones
<Pocoyo_01> Patricia, e ai voce puxa os arquivos pelo seu usuário do servidor, assim voce só pode escrever no disco com a permissão do usuário que está puxando os arquivos, e ele tem que ser dono
<Patricia> Pocoyo_01: mmm vou tentar
<Pocoyo_01> voce tambem pelo painel de controle da sua hospedagem pode verificar se tem a possibilidade de trocar o usuário
<Pocoyo_01> Balduino, vou verificar aqui se o tema ta completo
<crimeboy> Balduino: tenha cerzeta que instalou no dir certo, nos themes nao temos muitas regras pra organizar os tar.gz quando tem mais de um tema colocando em subpastas issi pode dificultar a instalacao graficamente
<Rod> to lendo
<Pocoyo_01> crimeboy
<Pocoyo_01> crimeboy, mude seu nick pra terrorista, tem nada a ver
<crimeboy> Balduino: o ideial eh vc descompactar na mao e colocar no dir de icones, ~/.icons ou no dir de icone s do sisttema /usr/share/icons
<Pocoyo_01> Balduino e crimeboy terrorista, o problema é que o tema não tem um ícone para a pasta
<crimeboy> Pocoyo_01: pegou o dia pra me perseguir foi? me achou bonito?
<Pocoyo_01> não meu
<Pocoyo_01> auaushaushas
<crimeboy> to pesado mesmo
<crimeboy> maldita inclusao digital
<Pocoyo_01> crimeboy, é que voce dá umas sugestões boas mas vai fazer o cara se perder
<Balduino> Pocoyo_01, não tem?
<pqatsi> Pocoyo_01: e voce e um babaca por chamar as pessoas de burras - mesmo que indiretamente
<Pocoyo_01> burras?
<Balduino> crimeboy eu já fiz isso
<Pocoyo_01> pqatsi, quando eu chamei alguem de burro mesmo que indiretamente?
<Pocoyo_01> pqatsi, o cara é entende muito de linux, bem mais que eu eu acredito, mas o cara vai aumentando o peso das sugestoes cada vez mais
<Pocoyo_01> pqatsi, voce que é um babaca por me ofender sem antes ter vindo conversar comigo como gente
<Balduino> Pocoyo_01, e as pastas fylesystems?
<Pocoyo_01> Balduino, se voce for nas pastas de Redes, ou quando voce conectar um pendrive por exemplo o ícone que vai aparecer vem da pasta filesystems
<Pocoyo_01> o tema de pastas deveria estar numa pasta chamada places
<Pocoyo_01> Balduino, eu achei estranho o tamanho do tema, pq ele tem 5 megas, eu geralmente encontro temas com mais de 10
<peregrinator_six> sempre que chega tem que arrumar barraco, parece até mulher favelada e funkeira... :S Eu em... AFF
<Pocoyo_01> não entendi peregrinator_six...
<Mano_Chao> salve galera...   (:
 * wave_ slaps Mano_Chao around a bit with a large trout
<Mano_Chao> Pocoyo_01, que galera estranha hein
<Patricia> Pocoyo_01: (Y)
<Patricia> Pocoyo_01: recebendo todos os arquivos pelo ssh, :D funcionado :)
<Pocoyo_01> conseguiu?
<Patricia> so um diretorio q nao esta funcionado mas
<Patricia> mas
<Patricia> vou usar o mesmo no windows e por la vai
<Patricia> se nao for
<Patricia> rm em tudo :D
<Rod> ai eu ja peguei o arquivo pra traduzir o que eu faço
<Rod> no formato PO
<Rod> aonde fica rosseta pra traduzi essa parada
<Rod> caralho alguem respode
<Pocoyo_01> armoçando
<mfilipe> alguém aqui já trabalhou para os gringos com cnpj?
<ewerton> resolvido
<ewerton> reinstalei o servidor inteiro
<ewerton> LOL
<natsha> boa tarde
<crimeboy> boa
<natsha> meu problema de atualização continua como eu resolvo   que fço alguem pode me ajudar
<crimeboy> natsha: mostre o erro
<natsha> espera só um pouco,
<natsha> eu dei  print mais não sei como enviar
<crimeboy> natsha: http://metabox.it
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<ffr76> boa
<ffr76> ping
<Guest25080> all, minha impressora é canon mp480  e o ubuntu não possui driver pra ela
<gbs> q triste
<seisetepc> ei pov
<seisetepc> alguem ai sabe usar a funcao strtok?
<licensed> to tentando usar uma impressora usb no virtualbox mas ela fica apagada no menu usb
<licensed> alguem sabe o q pode ser? uso outros dispositivos usb e vai de boa
<xdexter> boa noite, alguem usa shorewall aqui?
<mvuelma> licensed, pelo que sei o virtualbox não permite o uso de usb
<licensed> mvuelma, claro que permite, eu sempre usei
<mvuelma> puxa, licensed, desculpe, eu não sabia
<licensed> mvuelma, sem problemas kra, ninguem tem obrigacao de saber hehe.. nao entendi de onde vc tirou isso mas de boa
<licensed> eu estou usando um dispositivo usb no momento na maq virtual.. mas a impressora nao fica acesa (habilitada pra usar)
<vitor__> licensed, windows?
<licensed> vitor-br, sim
<licensed> a vm sim
<vitor__> ja tento clica com botao direito em cima dela e ir em "usar impressora on-line"
<licensed> vitor-br, eu nao tenho o driver instalado.. ele nao ta detectando a impressora usb
<mvuelma> licensed, sem problemas tb, li uma thread a respeito em algum lugar, como não uso muito virtualbox devo ter propagado info errada
<licensed> nao aparece aquela janela de assistencia de hardware
<licensed> mvuelma, deve ser o virtualbox OSE, que nao funciona o usb (mas permite o uso, so nao funciona)
<licensed> mas o proprietario da sun eh de boa
<mvuelma> licensed, exatamente isso, estava lendo da polemica disso mesmo
<newclimb> boa noite
<newclimb> pessoal estou com problemas com o evolution
<newclimb> ele esta travando toda hora
<newclimb> apago as mensagens e quando fecho ele e abro de novo tudo retorna
<newclimb> boa noite
<newclimb> estou com problema no meu evolution esta travando toda hora e as vezes nem abre
<newclimb> ou demora muito pra abrir quando abre retorna todas as mensagens que ja havia apagado antes
<newclimb> mesmo com minha caixa no yahoo vazia
<Rocha80> pessoal alguem pode me ajudar
<Rocha80> quando esta inicializando e quando vai entrar para colocar o nome e login a tela fica piscando antes de logar
<Andre_Gondim> !traducao
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'traducao' not found
<Andre_Gondim> Caso apareça alguém que queira entrar no time de tradução, digitem apenas !traducao e o bot mostrará o caminho
<Andre_Gondim> !traducao
<ubottu-br> No Ubuntu há diversas formas de ajudar e uma delas é em sua tradução. Caso tenhas interesse em ajudar, veja mais informações no canal #ubuntu-br-tradutores e e digite !novo lá que haverá orientação e tire suas dúvidas sobre o processo lá.
<newclimb> boa noite
<Rocha80> Andre_Gondim, cara eu estou querendo entrar ja fz um tempinho, mas nesse dias vou fazer parte desse time tbm
<Andre_Gondim> Rocha80, seja bem-vindo, se quiseres aparecer no canal #ubuntu-br-tradutores ;)
<Rocha80> ta ok
<Stargazer> Patricia, ta ae
<Patricia> Stargazer, sim eu estou escrevendo novamente meu bot :D
<Stargazer> Patricia, qual o nome do canal do ubuntu que e off ?
<Patricia> #linux4fun
<Stargazer> Patricia, não o oficial
<Patricia> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Stargazer> Patricia, isso
<Patricia> :)
<Rocha80> estou logado como root, mas quando vou entrar como usuario normal ta dando erro
<Rocha80> fica piscando aparenceno varias informaçoes, que nao da para ler
<Rocha80> alguem pode me ajudar
<peregrinator_six> salve ruffleS \o/
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite.
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, falae mano
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, acabei de instalar a dockbarx. ja usou?!
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, :D
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, gostando do seu LTS ai mano...?!
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, já li algo sobre mas ainda não usei não...
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, ta melhor que o maverick
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, gostou...?!
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, acabei de instalar aqui. to adorando. deixou meu gnome panel espertinho
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, manda ai o link do tesouro! :D
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, você ta usando qual versão do ubuntu? a versão mais nova so tem no ppa do maverick
<root> e ai povo
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, não é pra instalar não, só pra ler sobre...?! ;)
<peregrinator_six> efraimmarcatto, boa noite.
<efraimmarcatto> como instalar o framebuffer no ubuntu 10.
<efraimmarcatto> peregrinator_six: boa noite
<efraimmarcatto> eu estou usando o pc no modo texto
<dbahiaz> boa noite!
<efraimmarcatto> Demolidor-: LIV?
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, there you go, big boy: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/new-look-dockbarx-hits-ppa/
<efraimmarcatto> vixi vou ter q sair
<efraimmarcatto> mas logo eu volto pra encher o saco
<efraimmarcatto> preciso usar o framebuffer
<efraimmarcatto> fui
<dbahiaz> pessoal, alguem sabe onde encontro um kernel-rt pro maverick
<dbahiaz> não tem nos repo officias
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, o que ela tem que vc gostou mais que as outras...?!
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, é um applet pro gnome panel. não preciso instalar um dock. poupa espaço no meu painel. eu sempre quis ter uma lista de janelas apenas com os icones
<ruffleS> :D
<peregrinator_six> Guevara, \o/
<Guevara> opa
<peregrinator_six> boa noite guerrilheiro! :)
<Guevara> td certo?
<Guevara> boa
<Guevara> tava vendo o jogo do inter e faltou luz nos 20min do 1º tempo
<Guevara> fui saber o resultado pela internet
<peregrinator_six> Guevara, vivendo nesse mundo...?! 0o DUVIDO!
<peregrinator_six> Guevara, mas a ração DEUS não tem deixado faltar, amém! :D
<Guevara> isso é bom, vamos ver como fica em 2012
<peregrinator_six> ;)
<ruffleS> alguém tem icones monocromaticos pro pidgin?!?!!?
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, agora sei do que vc tá falando... Isso ai é uma parte do tema do Ubuntued pra o tema do window$ 7 :P
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, vai lá no gnome-look
<ruffleS> crimeboy, aloha!
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, como é o nome do tema?
<Stargazer> Galera no ubuntu one eu só posso usar ele por um outro SO que não seja o UBUNTU ?
<peregrinator_six> ???
<peregrinator_six> que tema...?!
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, ah sim, o tema que usa o recurso que vc falou né...?!
<ruffleS> sim
<ruffleS> to esperando, peregrinator_six
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, acho que eu encontrei
<ruffleS> tema 15 / windows 7
<peregrinator_six> beleza, mas eu já disse o tema... :p
<peregrinator_six> só um pouco...
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, http://ubuntued.info/tema15-windows7
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, ah rpz.. mas esse dai não usa o dockbarx. usa um tal de talinka
<peregrinator_six> ué, não é aquele agrupador de  janelas não...?!
<ptl> ldfsilva|2: por que o "2"?
<crimeboy> ruffleS:
<ruffleS> crimeboy, iae man
<crimeboy> #linux4fun
 * ptl cagando e estudando
<crimeboy> mobilidade da nisso
<Stargazer> Galera, qual um bom gerenciador de e-mail ?
<crimeboy> pine
<Stargazer> crimeboy, isso foi pra mim ?
<crimeboy> sim
<ruffleS> coliformes fecais all over his keyboard...
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, mas isso ali o Compiz já favia...
<peregrinator_six> *fazia...
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, isso o que?
<peregrinator_six> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/new-look-dockbarx-hits-ppa/
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, o compiz fazia no plugin padrão do gnome
<peregrinator_six> então...?!
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, mas o compiz não deixa o applet padrão do gnome soh com os icones
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, isso é mesmo.
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, olha como ficou no meu http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/3931/dockbarx.jpg
<peregrinator_six> bem, pelo menos que eu saiba é...
<ruffleS> tem canal de suporte do ubuntu em cuba? ubuntu-cu ou algo do genero?
<efraimmarcatto> oi
<efraimmarcatto> voltei
<efraimmarcatto> então
<efraimmarcatto> alguém pode me ajudar... eu quero instalar o FRAMEBUFFER no UBUNTU
<ruffleS> efraimmarcatto, no console?
<efraimmarcatto> sim
<efraimmarcatto> ruffleS, então?
<ruffleS> efraimmarcatto, ok vou passar as instruções mas você usa por sua propria conta e risco
<ruffleS> efraimmarcatto, edita o arquivo /etc/default/grub. onde tem #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480 você remove o # do inicio e coloca a resolução que você quer. salva e reinicia. boa sorte
<efraimmarcatto> ops
<efraimmarcatto> tenho medo
<efraimmarcatto> ahuuhahua
<efraimmarcatto> da outra vez eu instalei alguma coisa mas não lembro oque fio
<efraimmarcatto> foi
<ruffleS> efraimmarcatto, ah.. e depois de editar o arquivo e salvar e antes de reiniciar faz esse comando: sudo update-grub
<efraimmarcatto> ok
<efraim> oi
<efraim> legal
<PowerEd> alguem aih manja de tvtime? ha pelo menos quatro versoes do ubuntu não funciona mais o som com minha placa, encore enltv fm
<ruffleS> crimeboy, cómpadre, no compro coco porque como poco coco como poco coco compro
<crimeboy> ruffleS: pedro pinto pereira, pobre pintor portugues, pinta perfeitamente portas paineis e presepios, por pouco pre'co
<ruffleS> lol
<crimeboy> ruffleS: acho que sofri uma lobotomia
<ruffleS> crimeboy, eu vou ali tomar uma cervejinha bem gelada pq aqui ta um calor infernal
<crimeboy> ruffleS: um brinde a isso
<crimeboy> o/*\o
<ruffleS> crimeboy, salud! :)
<crimeboy> cheers
<Stargazer> Galera qual um bom cliente torrent ?
<ptl> Stargazer: em texto ou gráfico? Em texto eu curto o rtorrent
<Stargazer> ptl, e gráfico
<ptl> Stargazer: os gráficos eu não conheço pois não os uso.
<Stargazer> ptl, vlw
<Stargazer> ptl, uma outra coisa não está saindo som do youtube. ¬¬"
<MrNet> Chegando na área com Ubuntu 64bits em um 2 Quad Core Q8200 em testes =]
<MrNet> Quantos aqui utilizam o 64bits?
<ubuntero> MrNet, eu uso com o mesmo processador
<Stargazer> Galera, meu ubuntu não ta saindo som
<peregrinator_six> eu usava o LTS em 64 Bits, mas começou a dar uns pits de não querer carregar o xorg direito, ai instalaei o Ubuntu 10.10 32-Bits e tá liso! :)
#ubuntu-br 2010-12-15
<MrNet> peregrinator_six ... pois é, tive problemas com o xorg.conf no começo, to rodando o 10.10. É que fui inventar de estar os drivers nvidia no live e depois instalar, e nesse ponto que deu problema ao rodar do HD. Mas até agora sem problemas
<peregrinator_six> MrNet, eu nem preciso do driver propietario, uso a ATI Hadeon 4350 aqui e to com o driver open source mesmo rodando o compiz lindo que é uma beleza! :)
<Ricardo__> peregrinator_six, os free sao mto melhor q o proprietario tenho uma 4650 aki as vezes dá tilt mas raramente
<newclimb> boa noite
<newclimb> pessoal existe como alterar o valor de temperatura que o cooler inicia?
<peregrinator_six> 0o
<peregrinator_six> Nitrogenio liquido...?! O.O
<newclimb> kkkkkk
<newclimb> peregrinator_six: sabe se tem como? ta em 108 como critico quando digito sudo sensors
<ptl> tá em celsius ou fahrenheit?
<ptl> 108 é muito alto pra ser celsius
<newclimb> celcius
<peregrinator_six> nem aqui no rio de janeiro que ontem bateu os 33°C da isso, o meu nem passa dos 40°C...
<ptl> a minha CPU está em 46°C no momento
<peregrinator_six> ptl, ótima observação...
<ptl> o HDD em 34°C
<ptl> 108 fahrenheit é 60°C
<newclimb> o critico ta como 108 no sensors dai o cooler nao funciona
<newclimb> agora ta em 45 pq toda vez que suspendo o computador o cooler funciona mas queria que ele funcionasse sem ter que fazer isso
<newclimb> e quando nao faço chega a 75 a 85 facil
<newclimb> http://pastebin.com/2c9ezAjc
<ptl> é, tá em °C mesmo
<newclimb> falaram por aqui tambem que tinha que atualizar a bios do note mas nao tenho nem ideia de como fazer isso, alem do mais me falaram que qualquer bobeira ja era computador
<newclimb> e tudo que vejo pra atualizar a bios tem coisa do ruindows e nem tenho ele aqui kkkkkk
<Guevara> http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/5246/ipadpost00jb.jpg
<marcos> l
<ptl> ||
<samuel_mesq> alguem sabe como coloco os favoritos em primeiro no pidgin ?
<samuel_mesq> alguem ?
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, se vc souber me ensina! :)
<samuel_mesq> hahahahaha
<samuel_mesq> peregrinator_six, pode deixar
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, se bem que até já me acostumei. :)
<samuel_mesq> peregrinator_six,  consegui :P
<samuel_mesq> mas nao ficou os online em primeiro =/
<peregrinator_six> ...
<samuel_mesq> aff mo facil
<samuel_mesq> funcionou
<samuel_mesq> vou te falar passo a passo
<samuel_mesq> amigos>ordenar amigos>manualmente
<samuel_mesq> ai vc arrasta os favoritos para 1ª possição
<samuel_mesq> depois mesmo passo
<samuel_mesq> amigos>ordenar amigos>por status
<samuel_mesq> ai os online ocupados ausentes ficam em primeiro :D
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, parabéns jovem Padawan...
<samuel_mesq> olha que sou noob no ubuntu, faz mesno de 1 semana que to usando
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, n00b é quem não tenta o que é proveitoso...! ;)
<samuel_mesq> tenta ai ver se funciona,
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, estou de sistema novo e ainda não instalei o Pidgin não, mas valeu, está registrado...
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, qual o seu sistema, Ubuntu 10.10...?!
<samuel_mesq> sim
<samuel_mesq> maveric ...
<samuel_mesq> o problema do pidgin e dos outros messenger é a webcam =/
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, pra mim isso não é problema, pra mim IM tem que ser o que o nome diz IM...! :)
<samuel_mesq> pra mim tbm
<samuel_mesq> o problema é minha mãe --'
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq,  instala o Skype....
<ptl> ou o emesene
<samuel_mesq> eu tenho o emesene
<peregrinator_six> Emesene também não rola não..
<samuel_mesq> nao mesmo
<samuel_mesq> a esperança é a versão 3 tanto do emesene quanto do pidgin
<peregrinator_six> to com o ultimo aqui e nada, ainda bem, nem ligo, ele é perfeito pra o que se presta fazer, IM! \o/
<samuel_mesq> pra IM todos são otimos
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, é por isso que pra mim até o Empathy presta! :D
<samuel_mesq> tirando o Empathy  q ta com uns bugs
<samuel_mesq> kkkkkk
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, o meu tá não... :P
<samuel_mesq> o meu ta
<samuel_mesq> mensagem duplicada e nao deixa eu trocar a foto
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, o meu tá no 2.32.1 e até o icone da web cam e do microfone aparecem, só não testo por que já perguntei ao Andre_Gondim se ele testou e ele disse que ainda não e entendi isso como, ainda não funciona... :p
<samuel_mesq> kkkk
<peregrinator_six> mensegem duplicada não, mas não trocar a imagem não desse jeito, se bem que quando eu mudo o meu contato ve mais eu não, fica a silueta só... :P
<samuel_mesq> o meu tbm ta na 2.32 aparece os icones
<samuel_mesq> e eu ja testei nao funiona
<peregrinator_six> eu já sabia que quando ele me disse não testei ainda quer dizer, não funciona... :D
<peregrinator_six> :P
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, pvt
<peregrinator_six> !traduzir
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'traduzir' not found
<peregrinator_six> !tradução
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'tradu\xc3\xa7\xc3\xa3o' not found
<d70> boa noite
<Guevara> boa
<d70> como faço para instalar , digo compilar e instalar um programa
<d70> ?
<d70> em resumo, quero atualizar meu dropbox para a verao 0.8.103
<d70> baixei um arquivo tar.gz
<d70> e to meio perdido
<Guevara> da uma lida no readme ou install
<Guevara> la mostra compilar
<d70> ;) nem precisou, tava fazendo ''besteira'' aqui
<d70> brigado
<Guevara> flw
<_Deko_> alguem pode me dizer como é comando pra desligar ubuntu daqui 1 hoa
<_Deko_> hora
<_Deko_> ou horario q eu desejar
<_Deko_> ja axei
<_Deko_> shutdown -s -t 1800
<efraimmarcatto> ponto
<AndroUser2> !baixar
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu! Atualize/instale agora o seu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ -- Baixem torrents! E ajudem o próximo a baixar mais rápido também :)
<AndroUser2> hi
<peregrinator_six> _Deko_, bom dia patrão! :D
<_Deko_> peregrinator_six,  bom dia
<_Deko_> peregrinator_six,  deu certo lá vieo
<_Deko_> to atulizando
<peregrinator_six> _Deko_, então é isso! :)
<_Deko_> queria esse comando ali pra deixa baixando agra de madrugada
<peregrinator_six> conseguiu...?!
<efraimmarcatto> agora sim sou eu
<efraimmarcatto> então... alguem ai ja usou arch?
<peregrinator_six> efraimmarcatto, #linux4fun ;)
<efraimmarcatto> pq?
<_Deko_> boa noite gente
<_Deko_> fuii
<peregrinator_six> entre outras coisas arch... :)
<efraimmarcatto> vlw
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<Andre_Gondim> boa
<ptl> Feliz Páscoa
<peregrinator_six> 0o
<peregrinator_six> Andre_Gondim, o seu Empathy tá mostrado a sua imagem quando vc troca pra vc mesmo e pra o seu contato...?!
<Andre_Gondim> peregrinator_six, eu não uso imagem hehe, mas a dos outros mostra
<peregrinator_six> a dos outros eu sei que mostra...
<efraim_> oi
<VaMP> alguem ai sabe instalar o xen tools no ubuntu 10.10?
<lucassmagal> boa noite.
<lucassmagal> alguem sabe como compilar um único arquivo (sem um projeto) no eclipse cdt?
<peregrinator_six> Bom dia. lucassmagal e VaMP #linux4fun
<efraim_> VaMP, pra que serve o xen tools?
<Porcks> opa alguem aqui já usou o page speed do google?
<ffr76> Bom dia
<saulo> bom dia
<ffr76> Nick Mirna
<Mirna> bom dia saulo
<YuriBokaleff9y90>  oi
<YuriBokaleff9y90>  blz man
<Mirna> yha
<saulo> Mirna: Buenos
<aSSogueroZen_SX> pessoal, alguém ae joga fofix?
<ewerton> fla glr
<ewerton> alguem sabe como resolver isso
<ewerton> Não foi possível copiar o arquivo de autorização do X (.Xauthority) do usuário.
<saulo> ewerton: dá um #  chmod -R 777 .Xauthority
<saulo> ewerton: e tenta novamente fazer a operação
<cparzewski> aSSogueroZen_SX, fofix??
<ewerton> saulo: ja resolvi
<ewerton> com chown
<ewerton> agora ta atualizando a biblioteca.
<ewerton> :)
<leonardopires> Bom dia Pessoal!
<leonardopires> Alguem aqui da Canonical no Brasil?
<pqatsi> leonardopires: Suporte empresarial, fale com Fabio Filho
<leonardopires> pqatsi, sou colega do Mauricio Pretto.
<leonardopires> pqatsi, voce possui já o suporte empresarial da canonical?
<pqatsi> Não, apesar de ter vontade. Anyways, suporte empresarial, Fabio Filio :P
<pqatsi> *Filho
<leonardopires> blz...
<leonardopires> Alguem aqui usa o ubuntu Jeos na virtualização de servidores?
 * pqatsi não leva Ubuntu a sério para hospedar hypervisors
<pqatsi> leia-se virtualização de qualquer espécie
<leonardopires> pqatsi, porque voce acha que nao vale a pena?
<leonardopires> tenho o vmware ESXi aqui, mas agora vou começar a usar ubuntu + kvm
<pqatsi> esxi sucks tb
 * pqatsi xen addict
<pqatsi> na verdade o esxi n e ruim, mas é muito temperamental
<leonardopires> :P
<pqatsi> e muito dificil de migrar se preciso for
<pqatsi> uma VM xen funciona no kvm e vice-versa por exemplo
<pqatsi> vc consegue migrar vms até de virutalbox pra xen/kvm e vice versa
<leonardopires> pqatsi, nós tinhamos aqui Xen, fizemos a migração para Vmware.
<pqatsi> leonardopires: e o problema de virtualização no ubuntu é que o ubuntu conta so com a libvirt e o kvm
<pqatsi> leonardopires: péssima escolha
<pqatsi> ou péssimos admins
<pqatsi> em geral a ultima sentença impacta muito o serviço com xen
<pqatsi> claro que to tentando lembrar que não existe somente o xen opensource, tem o citrix xen server tb, fora o enterprise
<pqatsi> mas comparando solucões "gratis", o vmware n tem mto a ganhar nao
<leonardopires> nossa rede aqui é praticamente ubuntu
<leonardopires> por isto mesmo estamos querendo mudar a virtualizacao pra kvm
<pqatsi> olha, sinceramente
<leonardopires> e tirar o vmware esxi pra nao gerar dependencia
<pqatsi> nao boto fé no ubuntu pra virt
<pqatsi> foi mal minha distro favorita, mas essa decisao foi cagada
<pqatsi> leonardopires: nao sabia que ubuntu rodava em redes... tem broker pra IP :P
<leonardopires> eheheh
 * pqatsi observa que se a piada não tiver sido entendida no L2, então que a deixem em paz :P
<pqatsi> leonardopires: eu acho KVM otimo pra fullvirt
<pqatsi> e o kvm + libvirt/virtmanager não é má escolha
<pqatsi> até pelo contrário
<pqatsi> se não fosse o caso de NAO suportar inteiramente paravirt
<pqatsi> isso que faz o xen tão interessante, porque voce diminui consideravelmente o overhead de maquinas paravirtualizaveis, como linux e bsd
<pqatsi> leonardopires: se voce virtualiza so maquinas windows ou nao se importa com o mesmo overhead em maquinas linux
<pqatsi> leonardopires: ai sim ubuntu server pra virtualizacao e boa escolha
<pqatsi> porque é muito portavel as vms. mesmo que seu virtualizador de problemas, voce pode migrar pra outro facilmente
<leonardopires> é aqui nossa ideia é usar virtualizacao de ubuntu
<leonardopires> nao virtualizar windows somente linux
<leonardopires> e a nossa distribuição aqui é ubuntu
<pqatsi> leonardopires: sugestao? use xen entao
<pqatsi> ubuntu é suportado as domU
<pqatsi> entao n tem problema
<pqatsi> se vai virtualizar somente linux...
<leonardopires> a licensa do xen nao expira?
<pqatsi> o.0
<pqatsi> licensa? de qual xen vc ta falando?
<pqatsi> eu to falando do opensource no seu caso
<pqatsi> ai minha sugestao e voce usar as dom0 com debian e as domU com ubuntu
<pqatsi> as example
<pqatsi> porque ubuntu nao gosta de ser dom0
<pqatsi> leonardopires: agora sugiro que voce estude o xen userguide e os guias do kvm e do vmware esxi (apesar de serem um porre)
<pqatsi> e nao estude o livro do morimoto pelamor
<leonardopires> eheheh
<leonardopires> o pessoal aqui usava o xen server 5
<pqatsi> vou nem perguntar pq tiraram pq acho que sei a resposta
<Pskol> eu uso o xenserver aqui
<leonardopires> a questao de tirar foi so pra padronizar
<pqatsi> sei...
<leonardopires> pq tinhamos varios xen de varias versoes
<pqatsi> voces estao trollando com os sistemas da empresa, e nem preocuparam com a solucao per se
<pqatsi> :p
<leonardopires> o pessoal aqui nao fazia muita questao de levar pra frente
<pqatsi> virtualizacao e uma questao de custo mesmo.
<leonardopires> claro
<pqatsi> se pudesse nao virtualizaria nada, teria um monte de mainframes ibm em casa
<pqatsi> :D
<leonardopires> por isto mesmo estou vislumbrando outras solucoes
<leonardopires> a soluacao vmware é muito cara
<pqatsi> entao n e questao de levar pra frente
<pqatsi> eu iria com o xen server da citrix
<pqatsi> ou se o problema realmente é custo, xen opensource e depois se nao fosse viavel e q cogitaria ubuntu server com kvm
<pqatsi> mas se for usar xen opensource, prepare o bolso pro know how.
<leonardopires> pois é
<pqatsi> leonardopires: o que n e ruim
<pqatsi> porque knowhow e custo unico e n se joga fora
<pqatsi> se souber organizar isso nos docs da empresa
<leonardopires> pqatsi, valeu ae pela grande ajuda.
<pqatsi> ok doke
<Mano_Chao> bom dia galera
<VaMP> alguem ai usa o xenserver?
<saulo> pessoal estou com o problema na versão 10.10 server do ubuntu
<saulo> quando eu dou um apt-get install samba
<saulo> ele instala normal mais estou com dificuldade para "Parar" e "Iniciar" o programa
<saulo> isso se aplica ao squid firebird e etc ...
<slipttees> Bom dia
<saulo> quando dou um "/etc/init.d/qualquer_aplicativo stop ou start"  ele me dar uma mensagem em inglês
<slipttees> bom, ainda estou usando o ubuntu 10.04 por que é LTS, e está me ocorrendo um pequeno probleminha referente a hibernar
<slipttees> o monitor simplimente não volta da hibernação
<slipttees> será por que meu video é sis771?
<leonardopires> saulo, dificuldade??? tente descrever melhor ...
<leonardopires> slipttees, nao entendi qual é o seu problema, poderia explicar melhor? vc falou sobre scripts do init.d e depois partiu para hibernacao...
<slipttees> falei de script nenhum kkk
<slipttees> mas blz
<leonardopires> slipttees, foi malz foi o saulo quem falou... eu confundi ehehe
<slipttees> então, quando o laptop "CCE Video Sis771" entra em hibernar, quando dou um wake nele o video fica umas linhas e o video não volta
<slipttees> tenho que reiniciar
<leonardopires> vc jah tentou ver algum erro no log
<leonardopires> dmesg
<leonardopires> ou /var/log/syslog
<slipttees> diz nada =]
<leonardopires> ou /var/log/Xorg...
<slipttees> acho que é zica do driver sis661 que estou usando
<slipttees> driver gambiarra
<slipttees> :D
<slipttees> na verdade sei nem o que procurar no google
<Patricia> :D bom dia 'in CBA' :D
<leonardopires> procura ae algo no forum da ubuntu sobre o driver
<Patricia> Pskol: bom dia
<Pskol> Patricia, bom dia!!
<Pskol> ta em cuiabá e?
<Patricia> Pskol: tudo bem?
<slipttees> =]
<Patricia> sim
<Patricia> chegamos agorinha
<Pskol> Patricia, uia e ja ta conectada???
<Patricia> claro :D
<slipttees> ela ama o ubuntu dela =]
<Patricia> trouuxe meu pc :D :D :DDd
<Patricia> so q tem um probleminha
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> vou ir com o pai para o trabalho dele, la o 3G nao vai pegar :S
<Patricia> sem net :(
<slipttees> Pskol: sabe dizer se o gdm tem "plugin" fingerprint, tipo no windows?
<Pskol> Patricia, la no trabalho dele deve ter internet ué
<slipttees> windows like :D
<Pskol> slipttees, pra ler digital?
<slipttees> é
<Patricia> Pskol: preciso q depois vc manda para mim o ticket.txt q esta na raiz, para eu mudar
<Pskol> slipttees, sei nao ein
<Patricia> ^^
<Pskol> Patricia, ta
<Patricia> Pskol: nao posso conectar dela :S
<slipttees> bem que o pessoal da gnome poderia implementar isso :D
<slipttees> um dedinho lá, e taus
<slipttees> :D
<Pskol> deve ter alguma coisa em apt-cache search fingerprint
<Pskol> ?
<slipttees> nope
<slipttees> vou comer aqui, volto já
<slipttees> :D
<Pskol> boa comda
<Pskol> mi
<Pskol> Patricia, hackeia a rede do serviço do teu pai
<Patricia> Pskol: nao posso, bens publico ^^
<Pskol> kkkkkk
<Patricia> é crime deteriorar bens publico
<slipttees> arroz branco, ovo, catchup, muito catchup, batata frita e pepsi, muita pepsi :D
<Pskol> pepsi.. urgh
<Patricia> Pskol: :D, acho tipo
<Patricia> hummm
<Patricia> manda para meu email a pasta inteira compactada, vou mudar e depois te mando de volta
<Patricia> é melhor
<Patricia> :D
<Patricia> vai ser legal :)
<Pskol> vc nao consegue acessa direto dai?
<Patricia> Pskol: nao lembra q esta bloqueado a porta
<Patricia> Pskol: http://geek.nerdwap.com/nickserv.html
<Patricia> :D
<Patricia> Construção
<Pskol> hum mas vc ta com ooutra internet agora nao ta?
<Patricia> sim sim
<Pskol> usa algum scp da vida la pra puxar
<Patricia> Pskol: mas esta fechado ai
<Pskol> aqui nao....
<Patricia> ue
<Pskol> ta do mesmo jeito na mesma porta
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> sera q o endereço esta certo :O, pode me mandar novamente
<Pskol> vo sair pro rango
<Pskol> olha seu pvt
<Pskol> bye :*
<Patricia> ^^
<Patricia> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<slipttees> pong!
<Patricia> pensei q tinha caido, pq o net ruim ^^
<Patricia> eu reclamava da minha :( erra muito melhor q essa :S
<Patricia> ¬¬ Vamos sair para almoçar :S achei q o pai ia fazer, mas restaurante aff :/
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<dws> boa
<ffr76> boa tarde
<sandrossv> boa
<ffr76> como uso o tar?
<kmiksi> se digitar "man tar" em um terminal, terás um manual do tar com alguns exemplos
<ffr76> pois e meu ingles e aliem
<kmiksi> o que você gostaria de fazer via tar?
<kmiksi> <ffr76>: utilizando o modo gráfico, é simples de compactar e descompactar
<kmiksi> <ffr76>: via terminal  "tar -xf ARQUIVO.tar" descompacta o arquivo, "tar -cf DESTINO.tar PASTA" compacta uma pasta, "tar -cf DESTINO.tar ARQUIVOS" compacta arquivos
<kmiksi> <ffr76>: utilizando o modo gráfico, basta um clique com o direito onde você quiser trabalhar
<kmiksi> espero ter ajudado
<kmiksi> ...
<kmiksi> BOA TARDE PESSOAL!!!!
<kmiksi> alguém por aí?
<ffr76> Kmiksi desculpe compaquitar uma pasta cheia de outras pastas cheias de arquivos etc
<ffr76> Kmiksi so modo texto e um server
<kmiksi> ok
<ffr76> Kmiksi oq e a opção -cf
<kmiksi> c=compactar; f="file", compactar para arquivo
<ffr76> Kmiksi e pasta não entra?
<kmiksi> sim, compactar _para_ arquivo
<ffr76> Kmiksi eu usei o tar -cfx xxxx.tar /home/xxxx/*
<ffr76> Kmiksi não deu certo
<kmiksi> o -f especifica que o destino vai ser um arquivo (DESTINO.tar, nos exemplos), e não saída no terminal
<ffr76> Kmiksi quando descompaquitei com tar -zcfx deu erro
<peregrinator_six> _Deko_, diga lá patrão. :) Boa tarde.
<_Deko_> deu
<_Deko_> pau
<_Deko_> veio
<_Deko_> no ubuntu com atulizacao
<_Deko_> ai
<_Deko_> eu na iniciacoes executei modo de recuperacao
<_Deko_> ai pra reconfigura os pacotes
<_Deko_> agora
<_Deko_> ta funcionando denovo
<_Deko_> =D
<peregrinator_six> _Deko_, sacanagem em... :S
<peregrinator_six> inda bem que teve jeito!
<guste857> instalei o driver da ati, e agora o ubuntu ta retornando que estou com um pacote quebrado
<guste857> e pra completar o driver proprietario na funcionou
<_Deko_> é
<_Deko_> me quebro :/
<guste857> ja tentei apt-get -f install e nada
<guste857> alguma solucao ?
<_Deko_> afk
<Andre_Gondim> guste857, tenta sudo apt-get upgrade
<guste857> Andre_Gondim: testei com todos os comandos até esse tb, acabei de conseguir pelo synaptic, indo no pacote quebrado e mandando remocao completa.
<guste857> Andre_Gondim: só que o Google Earth que esta com extensao .bin nao esta instalando, da erro.
<Andre_Gondim> guste857, qual erro?
<guste857> Andre_Gondim: http://pastebin.com/jPrUDBpW
<Andre_Gondim> guste857, aí já não sei pois parece ser problema do google earth
<guste857> Andre_Gondim: obrigado pela atencao, qualquer coisa lhe chamo :)
<Andre_Gondim> guste857, tentou baixar novamente para ver se dá o mesmo erro?
<guste857> Andre_Gondim: vou tentar agora
<kmiksi> guste857: comigo deu o mesmo erro
<kmiksi> guste857: no final eu consegui instalar, mas não executava
<kmiksi> guste857: minha distro é ubuntu 10.10, o google earth foi instalado mas não funciona :P
<kmiksi> vai saber porque...
<Underall> opa
<Ricardo__> alguem conseguiu instalar o novo amsn?
<Ricardo__> aki ta dando pau no tcl 8.5
<Underall> keria ajuda com ldap e samba
<guste857> kmiksi: e agora
<guste857> kmiksi: preciso do google earth
<kmiksi> <guste857>: cara, posso te ajudar a instalar, mas não garanto que vá rodar depois
<guste857> kmiksi: vms la entao
<kmiksi> <guste857>: a solução era descompactar tudo pruma pasta temporaria e renomear um arquivo, e depois rodar a execução
<guste857> kmiksi: eu renomeio os 2 ? setup.data/setup.xml
<kmiksi> <guste857>: o arquivo era tipo setup.data/setup.gtk, mover para substituir o setup.gtk2, já que o instalador não funciona no gtk2
<guste857> ops
<guste857> somente o xml neh
<kmiksi> <guste857>: não me lembro direito como fiz, vou ver se acho um bom tuto na net e te paso
<guste857> kmiksi: como extraio o bin ?
<kmiksi> <guste857>: dá um --help no arquivo pra ver se ele informa, to sem o instalador aqui e a net é lenta
<kmiksi> outra solução que achei é "sudo apt-get install googleearth-package; make-googleearth-package --force; sudo dpkg -i googleearth_5.2.1.1588+0.5.7-1_amd64.deb", não sei se vai, mas vale a pena tentar
<kmiksi> <guste857>: achei: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Problema-na-instalacao-do-Google-Earth-5.2-no-Ubuntu-10.10
<eskenT> boa tarde
<eskenT> alguém me tira uma dúvida? Então... instalei o ubuntu e a resolução está errada, não está configurado o video e não reconhece o monitor
<eskenT> usando o 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xforg' ele não entra na conf do monitor
<eskenT> alguem sabe a solução?
<dompedro18> boa tarde, quero habilitar a aceleração 3d por hardware na placa de vídeo sis 671
<dompedro18> tenho um note da philco com um intel dual core T4300
<dompedro18> alguém sabe uma solução, pois até agora consegui ativar só o 2d...
<dompedro18> ninguém??
<Mandrak> 10.10.10 ?
<Mandrak> Oo
<kmiksi> <dompedro18>: Sistema>>Preferência>>Aparência>>Efeitos Visuais>>Extra
<kmiksi> <dompedro18>: Se você está usando a interface unity, não vai conseguir rodar o compiz (até onde eu sei)
<kmiksi> tchau gente
<eskenT> alguem tira uma dúvida?
<Andre_Gondim> eskenT, qual seria? pergunte se alguém souber lhe ajudará
<eskenT> Andre_Gondim, insalei o ubuntu só que resolução está ruim e quando uso o 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' ele só configura o teclado
<eskenT> já coloquei um desses xorg.conf universal que encontro pela internet e não resolve
<Andre_Gondim> eskenT, Sistema --> Preferências --> Monitores?
<eskenT> nao tem monitores
<eskenT> somente Video e Aparencia
<eskenT> o monitor não está reconhecendo
<eskenT> Andre_Gondim, tem ideia de como resolver?
<Andre_Gondim> eskenT, qual a versão do Ubuntu?
<eskenT> 9.04
<Andre_Gondim> eskenT, essa versão já não provê suporte... acho bom atualizar para algo mais novo
<eskenT> hmm
<eskenT> farei isso então
<carlos_> boa tarde, gostaria de uma dica de programa de gerenciamento de download
<natsha> boa tarde
<Guevara> boa
<Guevara> salve
<Patricia> :D voltei :D
<Patricia> Andre_Gondim: novamente o mesmo erro das duas vez anterior, mas dessa vez ja formatei :D :D :D srrsr
<Andre_Gondim> Patricia, ;)
<Patricia> so q dessa vez o ubuntu quebrou a cara, pq nao tinha nem se quer um arquivo meu dentro do hd q estava :D :D
<Patricia> solução alternativa :D
<cparzewski> carlos_, jdownloader
<Andre_Gondim> alguém tem mais de um usuário configurado e funcionando no ubuntu para um teste?
<Patricia> sim
<carlos_> obrigado pela ajuda, cparzewski
<Patricia> eu sempre deixo dois
<Patricia> :)
<carlos_> cparzewki, mais uma duvida, acabei de baixar o programa
<carlos_> mas tem um exe? pra instalar?
<carlos_> sou completamente novo no linux/ubuntu e nao tinha visto um exe pra instalar no ubuntu
<Guevara> olá
<Guevara> carlos_: vai instalar jdownloader?
<carlos_> estava querendo, mas preciso de ajuda
<Guevara> carlos_: http://guevara2012.wordpress.com/2009/11/18/instalando-jdownloader-no-ubuntu-9-04/
<Guevara> acho que o jdownloader mais novo ja vem com icone mais bem feito, talvez nao precise baixar o do tutorial, mas se quiser está lá como dica
<carlos_> valeu pela dica, obrigado pela ajuda!!!!
<Andre_Gondim> Patricia,    cat /etc/passwd | grep `sudo cat /etc/shadow | grep -v ":\*:" | grep -v ":\!:" | awk -F':' '{print $1}' | sort`| awk -F':' '{print $1"\t"$5}'
<Patricia> o que isso vai fazer?
<Andre_Gondim> Patricia, vê se o resultado é login  nome real em ordem
<damasceno> É um vírus. ahueuahsaioehioasaeas.
<Patricia> grep: wiki: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<Patricia> tenho dois user
<Patricia> wiki e web
<Patricia> wiki é o que eu estou
<natsha> boa tarde
<Patricia> natsha: boa tarde
<damasceno> natsha, Boa tarde. :}
<natsha> olá como faço para converter rmvb em avi
<damasceno> natsha, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Convertendo-arquivos-RMVB-em-AVI-no-Linux
<natsha> valeu vou ver
<damasceno> :)
<natsha> obrigada
<ptl> "em" avi? É "para" avi
<natsha> sim para avi
<natsha> vou converter dp  vamos ver se agora dá certo
<natsha> hasta luego
<ptl> Andre_Gondim: esse seu script não funciona
<ptl> [patola@ubuntola grabber]% cat /etc/passwd | grep `sudo cat /etc/shadow | grep -v ":\*:" | grep -v ":\!:" | awk -F':' '{print $1}' | sort`| awk -F':' '{print $1"\t"$5}'
<ptl> grep: root: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<ptl> e de qualquer jeito tem "cat" onde não precisa...
<ptl> deixa eu tentar fazer funcionar
<Guevara> o admin do planeta gnulinux morreu?
<Andre_Gondim> Guevara, não que eu saiba
<Guevara> o site ta off ha 1 semana ou mais ja
<Andre_Gondim> Guevara, fala com OgMaciel /msg OgMaciel
<Guevara> opa, beleza
<ptl> Andre_Gondim: consertei seu script ---> egrep $( echo $(sudo egrep -v ':\*:|:\!:' /etc/shadow | cut -d: -f1 | sort | sed 's/\(.*\)/\^\1:/') | tr ' ' '|' ) /etc/passwd | awk -F: '{printf "%s\t%s\n", $1, $5}'
<Andre_Gondim> ptl, show de bola, valeu
<ptl> Andre_Gondim: falou :) testei aqui e funcionou legal
<Guevara> falei com el Andre_Gondim, obrigado por enviar o nick dele
<Andre_Gondim> Guevara, ;) ele é super gente ba
<Andre_Gondim> Guevara, ;) ele é super gente boa
<Guevara> =)
<Guevara> o site voltou, so falta arrumar o charset
<Guevara> o site ficou mais de 1 semana fora, estranho que ninguem tenha percebido...
<natsha> voltei meu problema continua
<natsha> boa tarde
<Guevara> boa
<Guevara> q problema?
<natsha> falha ao instalar e atualizar o  pacote grub -pc
<Guevara> natsha: quer atualizar o grub?
<natsha> como faço
<Guevara> que versão do ubuntu vc esta usando natsha?
<natsha> 10.04
<Guevara> natsha: este manual é bem legal https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Guevara> so seguir o pasos a passo
<natsha> ta bom  vou ver
<natsha> boa tarde
<natsha> o problema é esse
<natsha> E: linux-image-2.6.32-26-generic: sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 2
<natsha> E: grub-pc: sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 2
<natsha> E: linux-image-generic: problemas de dependência - deixando desconfigurado
<natsha> E: linux-generic: problemas de dependência - deixando desconfigurado
<natsha> E: grub2: problemas de dependência - deixando desconfigurado
<natsha> toda atualização aparece isso
<Guevara> http://idgnow.uol.com.br/computacao_pessoal/2010/12/15/para-stallman-chrome-os-estimula-descuido-com-dados-pessoais/
<Guevara> "Western Digital lança HDs de 3TB no país"
<Guevara> http://idgnow.uol.com.br/internet/2010/12/14/artigo-2011-o-ano-em-que-poderemos-dar-adeus-a-liberdade-na-internet/
<Guevara> "Congresso aprova aumento de 62%"
<Guevara> "Tiririca faz primeira visita à Câmara.Deputado mais votado do País provoca tumulto e diz ter dado sorte por chegar em dia de aumento de salários"
<stargazer> Galera, qual comando lista os pacotes que tenho instalado ?
<Guevara> sudo dpkg --get-selections >> meusPacotes.txt
<Guevara> vai gerar um txt
<Guest73875> ...
<stargazer> Guevara, Tipo, o que eu quero e saber o nome dos aplicativos que vem instalados com o ubuntu, tem algumas coisas que eu quero apaga.
<stargazer> Guevara, e isso mesmo!
<stargazer> vlw
<Guevara> esse comando q passei mostra todos os pacotes do sistema. Se vc quer apagar algo precisa saber o nome do pacote principal e suas dependencias, vai ter q tmar cuidado pra nao remover pacote utilizado pelo sistema, use o synaptic pra ver as dependencias dos pacotes que vc quer remover, mas recomendo tomar muito cuidado
<stargazer> Guevara, tipo, quero apaga o transmission, evolution etc
<Guevara> beleza, so presta atenção nas dependencias que ele remover
<stargazer> Guevara, blz xD
<Guevara> da um purge e olha o que ele quer remover
<nerdvader> alguém ai sabe como faço para o ubuntu rodando sobre o vbox fique com resolução maior....ja tentei de tudo?
<Guevara> instala o guest adictions nerdvader
<stargazer> Guevara, pra que server o cliente social Gwibber ?
<Guevara> gerenciar algumas redes sociais stargazer
<nerdvader> <Guevara> já instalei, e mesmo assim não rolou, ele instala na boa pede a senha de root vai que é uma maravilha mas depois não modifica nada, não me da as opções, ja modifiquei o xconf e nada
<Guevara> ele centraliza td naquele programinha, ai vc nao precisa ir ate o site
<Guevara> nerdvader: a configuração é pelo VB mesmo, nao tem nada a ver com o hospedeiro
<stargazer> Guevara, Eu preciso deixa esse reprodutor de filmes ? eu uso o vlc!
<Guevara> navegue pelos menus
<Guevara> depende do uso que vc tem ai, so toma cuidado pra nao remover pacotes de codecs
<stargazer> Guevara, então, uso para ver filmes e series.
<Guevara> entao, se vc usa outra aplicação que roda os formatos que vc usa, então fica a seu criterio remover, so toma cuidado pra nao remover algum codec
<nerdvader> <Guevara> então eu ja tentei de tudo, acho que o que ferrou foi ter instalado o edubuntu nele, quando eu uso o edubuntu ele fica com a resolução full quando volta pro modo normal ele volta pra 800x600
<Guevara> nerdvader: vc instalou edubuntu no VB?
<nerdvader> Não eu instalei o Ubuntu 10.10 normal, depois mandei instalar o Edubuntu porque eu estou fazendo testes com ele para implementar em um projeto, foi ai q a coisa pega, quando eu to usando o ubuntu normal ele fica tranquilo, quando eu ativo o Edubuntu e as tralhas dele ele da full na resolução e fica do geito que eu queria, mas logo que eu saio ele volta para 800x600
<Guevara> entao vc esta com dual boot? ubuntu e edubuntu, é isso?
<nerdvader> <Guevara> acho q não me expressei direito, eu estou com o Ubuntu 10.10 mas instalei dentro dele pacotes de ensino do edubuntu....entende?
<Guevara> ahh ta
<Guevara> saquei
<Guevara> alguma coisa conflitou no grub ou na parte de video, veja se ajuda https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<nerdvader> <Guevara> então ai quando eu ativo o edubuntu ou as aplicações dele ele da 1366x768 mas só com alguma coisa do edubuntu rolando....
<nerdvader> <Guevara> vou dar uma olhada e ja te falo.....por hora muitissimo obrigado....
<Guevara> saquei, normalmente se instala o pacote edubuntu-desktop, vc fez isso?
<nerdvader> <Guevara> Exatamente.....você sacou tudo agora
<Guevara> é, deve ser algum arquivo ai que alterou errado, mas ai so explorando mesmo, segue esse manual q da umas dicas boas
<Guevara> vou la depois eu volto
<nerdvader> exit
<jaypur> boa noite
<Guevara> boa
<jaypur> eai oq anda rolando por ai
<YuriBokaleff9y90>  oi
<YuriBokaleff9y90>  blz man
<Guevara> e ai vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> ae
<Guevara> ano que vem to pensando em começar com algum framework bom para python em web, vc recomenda algum vitorlobo?
<vitorlobo> Guevara: django?
<vitorlobo> o.O
<Guevara> beleza, queria opiniao de um desenvolvedor, pq eu ja pesquisei aqui e o django é bem falado
<Guevara> vlw
<vitorlobo> Guerava: #Django-br
<vitorlobo> :P
<Guevara> legal, nao conhecia
<vitorlobo> tem o site django brasil tbm
<Guevara> ano que vem vou la perturbar o pessoal =)
<Guevara> Cientistas russos descobrem um sorriso no sol http://pijamasurf.com/2010/12/cientificos-rusos-descubren-una-sonrisa-inmensa-en-el-sol/
<Guevara> =)
<vitorlobo> Guevara: http://www.freelancer.com/projects/Python-MacOS/Need-Solid-Freelancer-code-Python.html
<vitorlobo> legal esse site de freela pra dev
<vitorlobo> pq vc fica sabendo oq mais é pedido
<Guevara> opa, abrindo
<vitorlobo> quais as necessidades de mercado no ramo de dev
<vitorlobo> eu ainda n peguei nenhum de python mas
<vitorlobo> fico atento
<vitorlobo> pra saber por onde me guiar nos estudos
<Guevara> o problema é que muitas vezes as empresas querem aquilo que o desenvolvedor não acha legal, isso tenho visto no java
<Guevara> legal o site
<vitorlobo> Guevara: vc n é pago pra decidir e sim para fazer :P
<vitorlobo> Guevara: mas no esquema freela vc tem mais essa liberdade
<Guevara> nao sou escravo do capitalismo vitorlobo
<Guevara> =)
<vitorlobo> Guevara: para sobreviver como autonomo, sem grupo, sem capitalistas, ou vc se muda para um País comunista, socialista, ou esse argumento fica mais pro ramo pessoal
<vitorlobo> :P
<vitorlobo> lembrando q trabalhar como autonomo so presta freela
<Guevara> acontece q sobra vaga
<vitorlobo> mas é bom...se vc tiver muitos contatos freelas
<vitorlobo> até sobrevive melhor
<Guevara> é
<Guevara> mas o lance é que na nossa area quem domina a tecnologia somos nos e nao as empresas, na verdade, somos nos que adicionamos o valor agregado ao produto, sem desenvolvedor a empresa fecha
<Guevara> por isso eu digo, quem decide o que usar sou eu, se nao quiser que vá pro inferno e contrate um trouxa pra receber um salario miseria
<marcos> E ai galera, alguma novidade que eu não saiba no ubuntu?
<vitorlobo> Guevara: bem, agora se vc for contratado por uma oracle, ibm, microsoft, etc etc da vida
<vitorlobo> ou vc vira burro de carga
<vitorlobo> ou vc nao trampa
<Guevara> em java nao falta vaga, to ate escolhendo pra onde vou agora
<vitorlobo> Guevara: no melhor dos casos, freelancer é o mais indicado.... pra seu perfil.... mas se vc for bom mesmo tira uma grana alta mensalmente com freela
<vitorlobo> até mais doq numa empresa dessa
<Guevara> é, mas freelance é meio arriscado na parte de receber a grana
<vitorlobo> Guevara: meu objetivo é ficar afiado em python e java e na fusão Jython =]
<vitorlobo> Guevara: depende do site q promove
<Guevara> legal
<vitorlobo> Guevara: esse q passei por exemplo, é um site sério, se o cara n pagar ,  se queima com geral
<Guevara> sei
<vitorlobo> Guevara: freela pra br q é uma disgraça
<vitorlobo> Guevara: pra gringo n...eles pagam em dia
<Guevara> é, aqui é um inferno isso, tenho conhecidos q se deram mal
<vitorlobo> Guevara: pra br te enrrola pra pagar no fim do mês....e vc fica dias em dúvida se vai ou n pagar
<vitorlobo> pra gringo n...entregou, pagou fudel
<vitorlobo> n tem esse mimimi daqui n
<vitorlobo> :S
<Guevara> é, la o pessoal leva mais a serio as coisas
<Guevara> mais pra frente vu sair do brasil
<vitorlobo> Guevara: se o ubuntu fosse de autoria de BR's, provavelmente n sairia da versão 1.0
<ptl> vai pra onde?
<Guevara> hehe
<Guevara> nao sei, to vendo ainda
<vitorlobo> povo aqui é metido a isso, a aquilo, mas na prática, monte de bostas
<vitorlobo> "-.-
<vitorlobo> Guevara: eu tbm
<vitorlobo> Guevara: o/
<vitorlobo> Guevara: canadá québec =]
<marcos> :)
<Guevara> noruega é uma boa viu
<Guevara> hehe
<ptl> Noruega é frio pacas
<vitorlobo> québec é mais
<Guevara> é, eu curto, e é o pais mais desenvolvido do mundo
<Guevara> há anos esta em primeiro
<vitorlobo> vai pra cuba rapaz
<vitorlobo> auhauhauha
 * vitorlobo rindo
<Guevara> hehe
<vitorlobo> vamo lá na colombia ajudas los hermanos da asfarc
<ptl> Não é que é o país mais desenvolvido do mundo, é o que tem o maior "Índice de Desenvolvimento Humano"
<vitorlobo> em t.i
<ptl> isso é algo completamente diferente de ser o mais desenvolvido do mundo
<Guevara> ptl , foi isso que eu quis dizer
<Guevara> vitorlobo: pega a lista do idh e escolhe entre os 5 primeiros
<Guevara> nao tem erro
<Guevara> =)
<vitorlobo> é
<vitorlobo> mas quero ir pro quebec mesmo
<Romil> boa noite pessoal
<marcos> que nada
<Guevara> pega umas dicas com o camilo lopes
<Guevara> ele andou por aquelas bandas
<Guevara> boa
<Romil> mais alguem ta tendo problemas pra conectar com o emesene?
<vitorlobo> eu n
<vitorlobo> aqui funfa sussa
<Guevara> na uso
<Guevara> de qualquer forma, veja se existe atualização pra ele
<marcos> Amsn
<marcos> ???
<Romil> humm. blz. pensei que a microsoft tinha mexido no protocolo de novo
<vitorlobo> aqui conecta emesene, amsn, empy.. pidgin
<vitorlobo> conecta a caralhada toda
<vitorlobo> Romil: microsoft? vc usa windows?
<Romil> nao. ubuntu. mas se vc nao sabe o protocolo msn é da microsoft
<Guevara> Romil: veja se existe atualização do programa
<Guevara> da um update e depois upgrade
<Romil> ta atualizado
<Romil> acabei de fazer upgrade
<Romil> deve ser minha net a radio meia boca mesmo
<Guevara> pode ser o provedor bloqueando a porta dele
<vitorlobo> Romil: sim mas, ainda sim, funfa aqui
<Guevara> ja aconteceu comigo isso duas vezes aqui
<Romil> o foda é que nao da mensagem nenhuma de erro
<Romil> fica so no conectando e nao sai disso
<Romil> que saudades do icq
<Guevara> verifica se a porta dele responde la no provedor
<Romil> vou ver aqui
<Patricia> Voltei :D
<ptl> voltou!
<Romil> como desativo esse bendito horario e verao no ubuntu? alguem sabe?
<Patricia> Pskol esta ai?
<Patricia> Romil, nao lembro como funciona no gnome, mas nas propriedades dele nao tem nada nao?
<Romil> tem nao
<Romil> vo adicionar localidade e ver se ele se ajusta
<Patricia> srrs
<Romil> deu certo
<Romil> agora ta com o horario correto
<obivoustrou> *.*
<obivoustrou> Patricia: http://ow.ly/3pTNs
<Romil> cada dia se aprende uma coisa
<Patricia> obivoustrou :*****
<Patricia> obivoustrou, te adoro tambem
<Patricia> Romil, mmm
<obivoustrou> **"
<Patricia> Andre_Gondim, :D 189.110.193.131
<Patricia> MODE +Q
<Patricia> :d
<Patricia> :D
<Andre_Gondim> Patricia, o que tem?
<Patricia> Andre_Gondim, >>> obivoustrou
<Patricia> Andre_Gondim, http://ow.ly/3pTNs
<Andre_Gondim> .kban obivoustrou 9999999 no bot here
<Patricia> te lembra alguma coisa
<Patricia> 9999999
<Andre_Gondim> Patricia, é o tempo de ban
<Patricia> mmm
<elder_> recém "convertido" para Ubuntu, contente, porém com dificuldade para instalar programa tar.gz.
<elder_> depois te der lido o arquivo do fórum do ubuntu específico para instalação, ainda não obtive sucesso
<Romil> aff. amsn tambem nao esta conseguindo conectar
<Romil> pelo menos ele da mensagem de erro
<Romil> erro interno do servidor
<marcos> P
<andersoncarlos83> pessoal quando abro o synaptic da esse erro
<andersoncarlos83> http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/7254/capturadetelapr.png
<andersoncarlos83> o que faço?
<ptl> tentou o dpkg --configure -a ?
<andersoncarlos83> num vai dar zebra?
<andersoncarlos83> pensei nisso mas fiquei com a pulga atras da orelha
<ptl> não
<andersoncarlos83> vou tentar
<andersoncarlos83> deu certo
<andersoncarlos83> vlw
<andersoncarlos83> abraço
<marcos> ecanto
<andersoncarlos83> ptl: brigadao pela ajuda, vlw mesmo!!!
<ptl> andersoncarlos83: disponha :)
<ecanto> marcos, ?
<marcos> ecanto: oi
<stargazer> Galera o epsxe fica bom no ubuntu ?
<marcos> Oi pessoal, to com uma duvida
<marcos> como faço pra recuperar uma conversa daqui?
<marcos> eu deletei sem querer, to precisando pra instalar um negocio.
<Patricia> O.o
<Patricia> desde quando se eu clico em um .py ele re auto reproduz?, .py mesmo apenas reproduzir pelo terminal
<dbahiaz> alguem sabe pq o U 10.10 não inclui mais o kernel-rt?
#ubuntu-br 2010-12-16
<peregrinator_six> dbahiaz, o que seria isso...?! Manda o link por gentileza, pode ser...?!
<peregrinator_six> dbahiaz, boa noite.
<dbahiaz> peregrinator_six, é o seguinte, é um kernel real time, antes o ubuntu até a versão 10.04 incluia ele nos repositorios oficiais, só que instalei a versão 10.10 e descobri que nao tem mais
<peregrinator_six> dbahiaz, já tentou por ppa...?!
<dbahiaz> só que preciso dele pra rodar um programa de guitarra
<dbahiaz> ja procurei
<dbahiaz> o que tem da conflito quebra o sistema
<dbahiaz> pq tem pro lucid e naty
<dbahiaz> no ppa
<peregrinator_six> dbahiaz, pergunta isso ai pro Andre_Gondim
<dbahiaz> ae André, pergunta feita
<dbahiaz> rs
<peregrinator_six> dbahiaz, eu não sei mesmo sobre iso ai... Vc gosta de emular sua guitarra pelo ubuntu, é isso...?! Ou é um programa pra afinação de instrumento de corda...?!
<dbahiaz> agora to nessa, se não encontrar terei que retornar ou compilar um
<dbahiaz> isso, eu emulo minha guitarra...efeitos...samples
<dbahiaz> e preciso do real time, senao fica deley
<dbahiaz> uso o amplitube e guitar rig pelo wine
<peregrinator_six> dbahiaz, to entendendo...
<peregrinator_six> deixa ver se consigo lhe ajudar...
<dbahiaz> eu segui isso aqui
<dbahiaz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<dbahiaz> mais é pro 10.04
<dbahiaz> e achei esse  ppa:abogani/ppa
<dbahiaz> mais é pro 10.04 e 11.04
<dbahiaz> quebrou minhas pernas
<dbahiaz> rs
<peregrinator_six> dbahiaz, http://umblogso.blogspot.com/2010/08/afinador-online-de-violao-e-guitarra.html
<dbahiaz> afinador eu tenho aqui
<dbahiaz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10072326&postcount=10
<dbahiaz> to vendo se isso funciona agora
<dbahiaz> vou instalar o lowlatence
<dbahiaz> pq o rt num deu certo
<samuel_mesq> alguem pode me indicar um dock ? to querendo instalar mas não sei qual
<alinef> Boa Noite :D
<peregrinator_six> alinef, :)
<peregrinator_six> alinef, boa noite.
<peregrinator_six> ;)
<alinef> oi peregrinator_six :D
<samuel_mesq> alguem pode me falar ? quero instalar um dock no meu ubuntu
<alinef> spill it, samuel_mesq :D
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, e qual vc quer...?!
<samuel_mesq> não conheço nenhum pesquisei e nao achei ...
<alinef> cairo
<alinef> awn
<alinef> só de cabeça lembei desses dois
<alinef> certeza que você pesquisou? rs
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, ovu lhe dar uma opção...
<samuel_mesq> kkkkk
<samuel_mesq> pesquisei muito mal
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, qual o seu UBuntu mesmo...!?
<peregrinator_six> 10.10...?!
<samuel_mesq> 10.10
<samuel_mesq> valew alinef os dois que vc flw ja ajudaram bastante
<alinef> Sem problemas, anytime ^^
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq,
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, http://ubuntued.info/avant-window-navigator-awn-uma-dock-util
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, http://do.davebsd.com/wiki/Docky
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, são as que mais gosto. :)
<samuel_mesq> legal
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, cai pra o youtube antes de vc se descidir por qualquer uma delas...! ;)
<samuel_mesq> valew ai pela ajuda, peregrinator_six e alinef
<alinef> por nada samuel_mesq :D
<Meticore> opa
<dan_> oi
<dan_> bom dia
<dan_> gostaria de "gravar" a imagem iso do windows xp no meu pendrive, isso eh possivel?
<dan_> para q futuramente eu possa instalar ele como se fosse um cd.
<dan_> igual fazemos com o ubuntu no pendrive.
<dan_> alguém me ajuda por favor =/
<Patricia-> #windows
<Patricia-> dan_, momento
<Patricia-> busca na net por usb_prep8.zip
<Patricia-> este canal é apenas para ubuntu
<peregrinator_six> dan_, da sim, mas a dica que a revista INFO mostra é pra o vista, não sei se para os outros tem, mas deve ter sim...
<peregrinator_six> dan_, vc quer aplicar em qual...?!
<dan_> oi
<dan_> desculpa
<dan_> entao
<dan_> eu quero gravar uma imagem do windows xp no pendrive pelo ubuntu
<dan_> vc me entende?
<peregrinator_six> dan_, sabe o que é pvt...?!
<dan_> nao sei usar o pvp =/ desculpa.
<dan_> ops
<dan_> pvt
<peregrinator_six> dan pvt é uma sala em particular com só dois participantes!
<Patricia-> do xp nao vai funcionar, pq nao tem como gravar o bootselect
<dan_> ixi
<Patricia-> ubuntu nao vai conseguir rodar
<dan_> mas eu quero trocar o cd pelo pendriver
<dan_> soh isso.
<Patricia-> vm
<Patricia-> :D
<dan_> pendrive*
<Patricia-> cria pela vm
<dan_> o meu cd rom quebrou
<Patricia-> entendo
<Patricia-> vc instala o virtualbox
<Patricia-> instala o xp no vbox
<peregrinator_six> dan_, http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1&q=llive+pen+do+window%24+xp
<Patricia-> e cria um pendrive bootavel pela vbox
<Patricia-> usb_prep8  PeToUSB_3.0.0.7  bootsect
<Patricia-> baixa o tres
<Patricia-> nao tenho link deles :S
<peregrinator_six> dan_, qualquer coisa se da um pulinho no youtube pra ver se não fizeram tuto sobre... ;)
<Patricia-> http://dicas.hitechlive.com.br/como-instalar-o-windows-xp-em-um-eeepc/
<Patricia-> esquece esse ali
<Patricia-> http://cuiabanotech.blogspot.com/2008/03/como-instalar-o-windows-xp-no-asus-eee_18.html
<Patricia-> so esse vai funcionar
<peregrinator_six> ...
<peregrinator_six> dan_, se usa algum Linux também...?!
<dan_> ubuntu 10.10
<peregrinator_six> dan_, \o/
<peregrinator_six> :D
<dan_> eh q vc n entendeu direito
<peregrinator_six> é nós primo! :D
<dan_> mas eu quero gravar a img do xp no pendriver via ubuntu ( estou nele agora )
<peregrinator_six> dan_, que vc quer usar o xp pelo pen driver...
<dan_> nao
<Patricia-> ...
<dan_> quero substituir o cd rom pelo pendrive
<dan_> pois o mesmo quebrou
<peregrinator_six> eu sei disso...
<dan_> eu pensei q fosse mais simples igual se grava num cd.
<peregrinator_six> dan_,  vc quer fazer um live pen driver com o xp não é isso..!?
<dan_> nao
<dan_> apenas quero da boot do xp pelo pendrive
<dan_> apenas isso.
<Patricia-> http://cuiabanotech.blogspot.com/2008/03/como-instalar-o-windows-xp-no-asus-eee_18.html
<Patricia-> boa noite
<dan_> para assim instalar ele no pc.
<dan_> entendeu?
<peregrinator_six> dan_, http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1&q=llive+pen+do+window%24+xp#sclient=psy&hl=en&source=hp&q=usando+o+window%24+xp+num+pen+driver&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=267856ed3ee60de5
<dan_> vc sabe onde o virtualbox instalou o windowxp?
<peregrinator_six> http://meupinguim.com/saiba-qual-distribuicao-linux-ideal-voce/
<peregrinator_six> dan_, num disco virtual...
<peregrinator_six> dan_, mas não entendo muito de virtual box não...
<dan_> vlw
<dan_> obrigado por td!!
<bernabap> dan_, /home/user/.VirtualBox/HardDisks
<Igoru> não consigo parar meu mysql com 'sudo service mysql stop'... dá fail. alguma ideia de por onde começo a investigar o problema? matar o processo dá certo.. hehe
<peregrinator_six> Bem interessante... http://meupinguim.com/saiba-qual-distribuicao-linux-ideal-voce/
<toter> peregrinator_six: vc. fez o teste?
<peregrinator_six> yes! :)
<toter> qual eles recomendam?
<peregrinator_six> é pessoal, pois eu escolhi um que me desse um meio termo entre algo facil com algumas aplicações mais complicadas...
<peregrinator_six> vai lá fazer! ;)
<Andre_Gondim> Igoru, tentou com sudo /etc/init.d/mysqld stop
<peregrinator_six> toter, as opções foram muito satisfatorias pra o meu contexto...! :D
<Igoru> Andre_Gondim sim, da no mesmo
<Igoru> na vdd tentei antes com ele hehe
<Igoru> ambos dão fail
<Andre_Gondim> Igoru, talvez o pessoa do #ubuntu-server possa te ajudar, lá é em inglês;)
<Igoru> vou lá, valeu :D
<efraimmarcatto> oi
<efraimmarcatto> tem alguém ai?
<ketchupe> hmm
<YuriBokaleff9y90>  oi
<YuriBokaleff9y90>  blz man
<ketchupe> oi
<Igoru> instalei 8GB de memória no meu pc, mas o monitor do sistema do gnome e o htop só acusam 3GB o_O tem algo errado?
<m1dnight> Igoru, seu sistema eh 32bits ?
<Igoru> sim...
<m1dnight> por isso
<Igoru> me ferrei? T_T
<m1dnight> yep
<Igoru> D=
<Igoru> o q tem a ver? [noob]
<m1dnight> seu processador eh 64bits ?
<Igoru> é
<m1dnight> ai se vc instalar o ubuntu 64 ele vai detectar seus 8Gb
<Igoru> mas nao tava afim de reinstalar o ubuntu T_T
<m1dnight> entao vai ter que se contentar com os 3 ueheuhe
<Igoru> qaushauhsuahs porra q merda.
<m1dnight> o máximo de memoria que sistemas 32b suportam eh 4gb
<Igoru> e pq ele ta acusando 3? hahaha
<Igoru> q coisa de louco
<m1dnight> 3,5 ou algo assim ne ?
<SuBmUnDo> bom dia! nao sei o que fiz aqui e o terminal ta iniciando automaticamente com o ubuntu, alguem sabe dizer como fazer com q o terminal nao inicie automaticamente?
<m1dnight> Igoru, da wikipedia: Esta é a razão pela qual os computadores que utilizam processadores 32 bit (x86) são limitados a 4 gigabytes de memória. Enquanto os processadores atuais 64 bit gerenciam até 128 GB de memória RAM e 16 TB de memória virtual. O sistema operacional também deve ser 64 bit para trabalhar com esses valores.
<Igoru> 2.9 auehuah
<m1dnight> Igoru, sei que se ativar uns módulos no kernel (recompilando), pode fazer o sistema reconhecer 4gb
<Igoru> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-4gb-ram-limitation-solution/
<Igoru> :D
<m1dnight> mas recomendo fortemente instalar o 64
<Igoru> é, eu to com medinho '-'
<Igoru> vou ver se isso é fácil. se for, fica assim. senao... eu instalo o 64 hehe
<Igoru> cara, é MUITO dificil.
<Igoru> é uma linha de apt-get. hihihi
<m1dnight> esse esquema q tu mandou ali é no melhor estilo gambiarra
<m1dnight> ehehe
<m1dnight> pq eh limitação de hardware.. =P
<Igoru> aushauhshuahsa imaginei.
<Igoru> eh pq eu tenho varias mods aqui no pc..
<Igoru> coisas q eu fui instalando com o tempo.. uns atalhos alterados, etc
<m1dnight> formata e faz denovo =)
<Igoru> coisa q eu nem lembro mais onde fica e vai fazer falta e n vo lembrar comofas
<Igoru> ausuahsa
<Igoru> dai tenho medinho de reinstalar... e tbm to com pouco tempo pra gastar com essas cousas
<Igoru> entao vou ficar na gambi até ter mais tempo. xD
<m1dnight> o bom de uma formatada eh q tu vai percebendo que metade das coisas q tu fez, na real não precisa uahauhaua
<m1dnight> pelo menos eu sou assim :P
<Igoru> uahsuahsuhasa
<m1dnight> Igoru, uso o 64 no meu note e não tenho queixas
<Igoru> eu uso la no trampo tb
<Igoru> nada demais
<m1dnight> pronto... achou o q fazer no findi
<m1dnight> =)
<Igoru> mas tipo.. eram correçoes de programas... ex: twhirl abre links num browser escroto
<Igoru> dai fiz um atalho e panz pra resolver
<Igoru> hmm
<Igoru> me lembrei q outra coisa q mudei nao preciso mais, q era fazer o emesene funfar com o amarok 1.
<Igoru> o amarok 1 deu pau e desisti dele, fui pro 2. haha
<m1dnight> uahuaha
<m1dnight> usa kde ?
<Igoru> nops.
<Igoru> XD
<m1dnight> :s
<Igoru> NAO ME FUZILE.
<m1dnight> hehe
<Igoru> aushauhsauhsa
<Igoru> amo de paixão o amarok
<Igoru> e o gnome.
<Igoru> aushauhs
<m1dnight> o rhythmbox eh bom depois q tu acostuma com ele
<Igoru> ja tentei usar por umas semanas
<Igoru> antes de migrar pro amarok 2
<Igoru> nao consegui. haha
<m1dnight> ah.. por isso os 8gb de ram ? huahauah pro amarok :P
<Igoru> sinto falta do random, das notas fáceis, da lista de musicas ordenada por musica-sem-nota, das letras ali do lado
<Igoru> não!
<Igoru> pro opera e pro netbeans AUHEUAHE
<m1dnight> kkkkkk
<m1dnight> essas ordenações tem..
<m1dnight> e o esquema de letra de música, se não me engano é só ativar um plugin
<Igoru> eh, até rola
<Igoru> mas nao do jeito q é lecau no amarok
<Igoru> tenho 3 colunas nele..
<m1dnight> sim, tem um plugin pra letra de musica...
<m1dnight> hum.
<Igoru> uma de regras pra playlist, q tem um sistema bem poderoso
<Igoru> uma com a letra da musica
<Igoru> e outro com a playlist de 15 musicas
<Igoru> daí tipo..
<m1dnight> bom, gosto eh gosto.. eu te entendo... sou chato com isso tb :P
<Igoru> toca uma, ele adiciona outra nova
<Igoru> nao fica pesado com uma playlist de 62745619514 musicas como eu tenho no pc
<Igoru> e eu posso ir dando notas com alt+1~5, e dps dar um random priorizando as musicas de nota alta
<Mano_Chao> bom dia galera
<SuBmUndo> bom dia! nao sei o que fiz aqui e o terminal ta iniciando automaticamente com o ubuntu, alguem sabe dizer como fazer com q o terminal nao inicie automaticamente?
<morfeu> bom dia
<morfeu> alguem pode me ajudar ?
<SuBmUndo> morfeu, pergunta
<morfeu> SuBmUndo: eu tenho, um pc em xp q ta com duas placas de rede, uma q vem do moden dlink (oi velox) e outra q vai pro slack, q ja ta com net, consigo acessar o slack pelo putty aqui deste pc, mais de outro pc remoto nao consigo
<morfeu> entendeu SuBmUndo ?
<SuBmUndo> entender entendi mas responder nao sei
<SuBmUndo> :(
<morfeu> rs
<morfeu> ja tenteio de tudo
<morfeu> ja add a porta no moden
<morfeu> ja criei rotaq estatistica
<gabezao> morfeu,
<gabezao> :P
<morfeu> gabezao: oi
<gabezao> ja te expliquei amigo.
<gabezao> quase desenhei ;~
<morfeu> gabezao entao realmente nao tem como
<gabezao> ............
<morfeu> Fisico (:
<Kenjiro> bom dia
<Kenjiro> seguinte, meu amigo acabou de instalar o Ubuntu 10.10 no notebook dele, só que ele nao curte o gnome
<Kenjiro> como ele deve fazer pra instalar o KDE nesse ubuntu?
<gabezao> apt-get install kubuntu
<Kenjiro> gabezao: ta  falando serio?
<SuBmUndo> ou tinha instalado o kubuntu
<SuBmUndo> antes
<Kenjiro> SuBmUndo: o kubuntu, pelo que vimos, tem varios problemas, se comparado ao ubuntu
<Kenjiro> o que ele quer é o ubuntu (que nao tem os tais problemas) mas com a interface do KDE
<gabezao> vai ter mais problemas ainda Kenjiro
<gabezao> pois o ubuntu vem com gerenciador de rede e tudo ja pronto pro gnome
<Kenjiro> inclusive pq o gnome do ubuntu 10.10 está causando dor de cabeça pra ele. Quando ele usa Fn+F5 (pra baixar o volume), simplesmente trava o buffer de teclado/mouse. E o volume vai baixando até zerar (ele pressiona e solta as teclas apenas uma vez)
<gabezao> exemplo o network manager.
<Kenjiro> gabezao: mas a idéia dele nao é TIRAR o gnome
<Kenjiro> é usar o KDE como padrao
<gabezao> ?
<gabezao> não falei em tirar.
<Kenjiro> a ideia é deixar o gnome e as libs dele la para serem usadas pelos devidos programas e tal
<Kenjiro> por exemplo... o front-end de gerenciamento de pacotes do ubuntu/gnome é bom. Do kubuntu é ruinzinho
<gabezao> tentem
<gabezao> mas vai dar mais pau ainda
<gabezao> apt-get install kde-window-manager
<Kenjiro> eeeeeeeee laiá...
<Kenjiro> tao bom quando o cara tinha uma distro onde podia escolher qual Window Manager usar :)
<gabezao> sim, instala o Debian que da pra fazer isso Kenjiro
<gabezao> hehehe
<Patricia> bom dia :D
<gabezao> uso o kde no Debian
<gabezao> pra teste né, pq nao sou acostumado com kde
<Kenjiro> é por essas e outras que eu nao uso *ubuntu em desktop ;)
<gabezao> 0_O
<gabezao> HAHA
<gabezao> :P
<gabezao> E usa onde Kenjiro ?
<Kenjiro> gabezao: por questão de "ja tinha e vai ficar assim", usamos ubuntu nos servers
<Kenjiro> ubuntu server, é claro
<gabezao> :D
<gabezao> nunca usei, so subi em uma maquina virtual
<Kenjiro> e por incrivel que pareça (ahahaha) estão funcionando direitinho
<gabezao> mas parece bom...
<Kenjiro> nunca me incomodaram
<Kenjiro> entao pelo menos do ubuntu server eu nao tenho o que reclamar ;)
<marcos> bom  dia
<Patricia> bom dia marcos
<marcos> boenas
<Patricia> :)
<marcos> alguma  novidade?
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> sim mas "segredo" :D
<marcos> conta  pra mim
<marcos> nao  vou  contar pra niguem
<SuBmUndo> hehehehehehhee
<Pskol> marcos, conta pra mim deposi ta
<Patricia> Pskol, bom dia :D
<Patricia> reset, volto depois
<Pskol> Patricia, bom dia
<Pskol> ok
<marcos> acho q esse  canal  deveria  ser  um  aplicadivo  pra  iniciantes  em ubuntu e  ficasse no painel,ai o  iniciante teria  uma  ajuda rapidamente
<marcos> que  acha  vcs
<Guevara> só criar um applet e publicar http://www.jonobacon.org/2009/12/17/application-indicators-in-python/
<marcos> guevara:  faz  isso ai  os  novos  usuarios tirarão  mas  rapido suas  duvidas
<Guevara> isso é serviço pro vitorlobo, minha praia é web em Java
<Guevara> =D
<Patricia> :)
<Pskol> é dai agente bota o marcos pra fica aqui respondendo a todos os novatos
<Pskol> 24/7
<Guevara> =D
<zer0ne> Pskol: Guevara blz?
<marcos> isso  é serviço de  vcs
<Pskol> meu nao é
<Pskol> zer0ne, opa,, blz
<Guevara> opa, e ai zer0ne
<zer0ne> na paz
<YuriBokaleff9y90>  oi
<YuriBokaleff9y90>  blz man
<kalvinno> Ola pra todos
<kalvinno> custei entrar desta vez rsrss
<kalvinno> instalei PICASA mas ta em ingles
<kalvinno> tem como passar para portugues?
<kalvinno> quero colocar as fotos do meu casamento e lua de mel no orkut de uma única vez... e pelo rWindows tinha esta opção.. será que aki tb terá?
<kalvinno> quem puder me ajjudar.. ja sou grato!
<kalvinno> ubottu-br, como passar picasa para português.. podes me ajudar?
<ubottu-br> kalvinno: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<Pskol> kalvinno, picantes?
<kalvinno> picasa... fotos... do google
<kalvinno> Pskol, tendeu brow?
<kalvinno> Pskol, to indo rangar.. e volto depois...
<Pskol> hauhua
<kalvinno> to indo rangar e volto depois.. vlw galera....inté daki a pouco!!!!!!!!
<Pskol> falo
<henrique> bom dia pessoal
<henrique> alguém pode me ajudar?
<Guevara> diga ai henrique
<henrique> tudo bem?
<Guevara> blz
<henrique> cara sou novo em Linux, sai fora de windows
<henrique> estou com o Ubuntu 10.04, mas não estou conseguindo mudar a resolução de vídeo
<Guevara> certo
<Guevara> qual a sua vga?
<henrique> sis mirage
<Guevara> bom...
<GeekZen> mina net ta ruim
<Guevara> henrique, ja foi em sistema>preferencias>monitores?
<henrique> sim, mas ele não reconhece o monitor
<henrique> ele aparece monitor desconhecido
<Guevara> certo
<nona> alguém sabe pq o pacote hal não é mais um pacote default no Ubuntu 101.10?
<nona> *Ubuntu 10.10
<Guevara> henrique: veja este tutorial https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Guevara> nona: se não me engano o hal foi substituido
<henrique> vou dar uma olhada
<Guevara> confere no google
<henrique> o problema são esses comandos ainda não tenho habilidade pra saber onde aplico eles
<nona> Guevara, blz
<henrique> Guevara, onde aplico esse comando xrandr?
<henrique> como entro no xorg.conf?
<Guevara> henrique: aplicativos>acessórios>terminal
<Guevara> la vc digita
<Guevara> xrandr
<Guevara> o sistema vai te mostrar a resolução e frequencia q esta configurada
<henrique> ok, vi várias pessoas que alteraram esse xrandr para a resolução que queriam
<henrique> isso da certo? como faço pra alterar?
<Guevara> ele mostrou o q?
<henrique> que ele está com a resolução de 800 x 600 61.0
<Guevara> entao
<Guevara> ai vc seta com o que vc quer
<henrique> e 640 x 480 60.0
<henrique> e como faço isso?
<henrique> só dar editar?
<Guevara> xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1024X768 --rate 85  por exemplo
<Guevara> copia e cola no terminal e da enter
<henrique> copia igual ao que vc me mandou aqui?
<henrique> pode ser?
<Guevara> nao, vc precisa verificar o que apareceu no comando xrabdr, veja se esta LVDS ou VGA
<henrique> nenhum desses, o meu é notebook
<Guevara> xrandr*
<Guevara> o que aparece no comando?
<Guevara> posta aqui http://pastebin.com
<Guevara> e manda o link gerado
<henrique> warning: output VGA1 not found; ignoring
<Guevara> alias
<Guevara> nao , olha so
<henrique> oi
<Guevara> qual a resolução que vc quer?
<henrique> 1024x768
<Guevara> xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1024X768 --rate 60
<Guevara> copia e cola isso no terminal e da enter henrique
<henrique> blz
<Guevara> cola com ctrl+shift+v henrique
<henrique> ok
<henrique> essa msg depois do comando
<henrique> xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1024X768 --rate 60
<henrique> desculpa não é essa não
<Guevara> copia e cola a isso fio
<henrique> warning: output LVDS not found; ignoring
<henrique> é essa
<Guevara> aff
<Guevara> posta o que aparece no comando xrandr
<henrique> ok
<henrique> creen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 800 x 600, maximum 800 x 600
<henrique> default connected 800x600+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<henrique>    800x600        61.0*
<henrique>    640x480        60.0
<efraimmarcatto> ai povo
<efraimmarcatto> to com um problemão aqui
<Guevara> ele nao reconheceu, ta mostrando como "default" ao inves de tela laptop LVDS
<henrique> tem como alterar isso?
<Guevara> henrique: aperta alt+f2 e digita gnome-display-properties
<henrique> no terminal?
<Guevara> pode ser
<henrique> ok
<henrique> pronto, foi pra aquela telo do monitor
<Guevara> nessa tela nao tem como alterar a resolução?
<efraimmarcatto> eu coloco o cd do ubuntu instalar e TRAVA
<henrique> ele só da 800 x 600 e 640 x 480
<Guevara> henrique: fecha essa janela e agora digita no terminal sudo gnome-display-properties
<Guevara> e ve se da opções de alteração
<efraimmarcatto> tanto na instalação quanto no livecd
<henrique> blz
<Guevara> efraimmarcatto: conferiu o md5 da iso e da midia antes de instalar?
<efraimmarcatto> na verdade não... mas eu tinha uma imagem ... achei  q estava com problema
<efraimmarcatto> baixei outra
<Guevara> o problema pode estar ai efraimmarcatto, confere o md5 da iso antes
<Guevara> e grave em cd-r
<henrique> xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1024x768 --rate 60
<efraimmarcatto> pera ai
<henrique> (gnome-display-properties:2845): Gtk-WARNING **: Ignoring the separator setting
<henrique> (gnome-display-properties:2845): Gtk-WARNING **: No object called:
<Guevara> nao henrique
<efraimmarcatto> deixa eu terminar de falar XD
<henrique> Guevara olha o que aparece
<Guevara> henrique:  sudo gnome-display-properties
<Guevara> so isso fio
<henrique> só
<Guevara> so
<efraimmarcatto> ai eu procurando entrei no menu F6
<henrique> eu mandei errado pra vc
<Guevara> é
<henrique> isso aqui aparece
<henrique> (gnome-display-properties:2845): Gtk-WARNING **: Ignoring the separator setting
<henrique> (gnome-display-properties:2845): Gtk-WARNING **: No object called:
<Guevara> faz o seguinte
<Guevara> alerta alt+f2
<Guevara> aperta
<henrique> sim
<Guevara> apareceu a janelinha de executar henrique?
<henrique> apareceu
<Guevara> digita ai
<Guevara> gksudo gnome-display-properties
<henrique> foi pra tela de video
<Guevara> agora tem mais opções de resolução?
<henrique> tem nada
<henrique> que porcaria
<Guevara> ok, entao faz o seguinte
<Guevara> no terminal digita
<Guevara> lspci
<Guevara> e psta a linha referente a sua VGA
<Guevara> http://pastebin.com
<henrique> posta nesse link acima?
<Guevara> é
<henrique> chegou ai?
<Guevara> posta aqui o link gerado
<henrique> http://pastebin.com/St3makAc
<efraimmarcatto> ai no F6 eu tudo exceto acpi=off e noapic
<efraimmarcatto> ele inicializou
<efraimmarcatto> no livecd
<Guevara> entao henrique, olha la, sua vga é uma SiS] 771/671 e o tutorial é este http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-sis-771671-mirage-3-video-drivers-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid.html
<henrique> ok, vou verificar aqui, vc me ajuda?
<Guevara> tutorial deve ser seguido à risca, se vc segui-lo nao tera problemas
<Guevara> ele é bem explicativo
<Guevara> primeiro vc pega o driver
<Guevara> depois copia para a pasta /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/
<Guevara> depois para o X
<henrique> blz eu vou tentar fazer aqui
<Guevara> henrique: repara que ele fala pra entrar em modo texto apertando Ctrl+Alt+f1
<Guevara> nesse caso vc vai sair do ambiente grafico
<henrique> e depois para voltar?
<Guevara> caindo em modo texto a tela vai ficar preta com o prompt disponivel
<Guevara> calma
<Guevara> espera eu acabar
<henrique> rsrs
<Guevara> ai no modo texto vc segue os comandos
<Guevara> Xorg -configure
<Guevara> ops
<henrique> sim
<Guevara> antes disso
<slipttees> Boa tarde
<Guevara> sudo service gdm stop
<Guevara> sudo su
<Guevara> Xorg -configure
<Guevara> service gdm start
<Guevara> sudo mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Guevara> sudo service gdm restart
<Guevara> repara que é uma sequencia henrique, imprime esse tutorial pra vc seguir os comandos em modo texto
<Guevara> se nao imprimir nao vai fazer certo
<slipttees> alguem aqui já fez "balanciamento" juntar 2 link adsl eth0, eth1 e sair na eth3?
<henrique> pode deixar no tutorial tem tudo isso que vc ta me falando certo?
<Guevara> isso
<Guevara> nao tem erro
<Guevara> se fizer td na sequencia nao tem erro
<henrique> blz
<henrique> eu vou fazer aqui
<henrique> só o link do driver que não é direto
<henrique> não encontrei ele
<Guevara> henrique: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Driver-SIS-671-771-+-Xorg-no-Ubuntu-10.04-Lucid-Lynx
<henrique> blz
<Guevara> esse tem os drivers e pode segui-lo tb
<Guevara> vai dar na mesma
<Guevara> bom q esta em portugues
<slipttees> é, tenho esse maldito video no notebook aqui, sempre quando hiberno o bicho da falha :S
<slipttees> henrique: eu tenho o .deb desse video para 10.04 se quiser
<henrique> sliptteens: cara sou novo em linux
<slipttees> essse metodo que o Guevara lhe passou não funcionou pra mim, só serviu pra mim aqui foi o sismedia
<henrique> o que é .deb?
<henrique> como faço?
<henrique> me ajuda ai então
<slipttees> .deb +ou- .exe
<slipttees> :D
<henrique> me passa então
<henrique> por favor
<henrique> pra ver se consigo alterar a resolução
<Guevara> conseguir vai conseguir
<Guevara> em deb é so clicar duas vezes e reiniciar a maquina henrique
<Guevara> q nem no windows
<henrique> então me passa
<slipttees> henrique: http://ncc-1701a.homelinux.net/~linux-sis/downloads/xorg-driver-sisimedia_0.9-1_i386.deb
<henrique> nesse caso é só baixar e instalar e reiniciar
<Guevara> é
<slipttees> é
<Guevara> dois cliques, instala e reinicia
<slipttees> é³
<slipttees> :D
<henrique> vou reiniciar, já foi vamos ver
<slipttees> Guevara: ei veio
<slipttees> saca de balanceamento de link
<slipttees> tenho 1 pppoe e outro pppoea ambos em dhcp faixas 192.168.0.1 - 192.168.1.1
<slipttees> rede local 192.168.2.1
<Guevara> nunca fiz nao slipttees
<slipttees> =[
<slipttees> blz
<Guevara> nao achou nada no google?
<slipttees> achei, mas confuso pra cacete
<slipttees> pra quem nunca fez é complicado
<Guevara> acho que ja vi um programa q faz isso
<Guevara> deixa ver se acho
<slipttees> queria de uma pessoa pra tirar as duvidas :D
<slipttees> ebox
<slipttees> :D
<Guevara> ja achou um?
<slipttees> ebox mas tá com um bug no squid que barra tudo de https
<slipttees> :S
<Guevara> ma tem uns front-ends pra squid via web, eles nao fazem o serviço?
<slipttees> News - eBox Platform changes name to Zentyal
<slipttees> :S
<slipttees> ebox é front-end
<slipttees> :D
<slipttees> Guevara: http://trac.zentyal.org/screenshots
<Guevara> sei
<Guevara> slipttees: ja viu este artigo? http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Configurando-2-%28dois%29-links-ADSL-no-mesmo-servidor/
<slipttees> já
<Guevara> legal esse zentyal
<slipttees> não preciso de criar o pppoe ou pppoa por que estão roteados
<Guevara> sei
<Guevara> vc precisa o que exatamente?
<henrique> não deu certo não
<slipttees> kkkkk
<slipttees> :-)
<Guevara> henrique: vai la na tela de monitores e altera a configuração
<henrique> estão as mesmas
<slipttees> xo pegar o notebook aqui, e upar o driver e o xorg.conf
<henrique> pqp
<Guevara> essa vga causa as mesmas reações nos seus proprietarios
<Guevara> liga não
<Guevara> é assim mesm
<Guevara> o
<slipttees> henrique: tá apresado?
<henrique> não de boa
<slipttees> blz, estou com um cce (vailha meu deus) para instlar ubuntu, mesma vga
<slipttees> se aguentar aqui, instalo aqui e mando o o procedimento e o driver por email blz?
<henrique> ele apareceu uma tela depois que reiniciei
<henrique> blz
<henrique> quer anotar meu email já?
<slipttees> pera ai, xo isntalar logo aqui
<slipttees> ai aviso
<slipttees> :-)
<henrique> blz
<henrique> anota meu email caso eu tenha que dar uma saidinha, pq to no trampo
<slipttees> ainda estou para descobrir por que quando tiro o carregador o monito apaga
<henrique> ai vc me manda nele caso eu não esteja aqui
<slipttees> kkkkk
<henrique> posso passar o email?
<slipttees> sim claro
<slipttees> 10.04 LTS 32bit ai né?
<henrique> hmchioda@gmail.com
<henrique> isso mesmo
<slipttees> kkkkkk
<slipttees> blz
<slipttees> notado
<slipttees> :D
<henrique> valeu caso eu não esteja aqui eu vejo no email
<slipttees> =]~
<slipttees> henrique: da proxima pega algo com video intel,nvidia ou ATI
<slipttees> d=]~
<slipttees> sis ou via = merda
<henrique> pois é to querendo trocar essa porcaria aqui mesmo
<slipttees> walmart.com.br, lenovo por 900 conto :D
<slipttees> dual core 2gb, 250HD video Intel 4500HD
<slipttees> :D
<slipttees> 13,3 LCD Led
<henrique> bom tbm
<slipttees> cabei de compra meu MBA ai num quero gastar mais
<slipttees> kkkk
<henrique> kkkkkkkk
<slipttees> graças a deus que aqui no trampo é tudo lenovo :D
<henrique> o meu é um positivo, mas eu ganhei né, não posso reclamar
<henrique> rsrs
<slipttees> =]
<henrique> e ai vazei de windows, mas quero arrumar essa resolução
<henrique> ta mto ruim essa de 800 x 600
<slipttees> agueta firme, nois aruma já já
<slipttees> :D
<slipttees> o laptop aqui cce
<henrique> blz cara
<peregrinator_six> Mano_Chao, boa tarde. Fala mais com os primos pobres não é...?!
<slipttees> kk, mais faco qe posito
<henrique> rsrs
<slipttees> positivo***  ta rodando a 1280x800@60 :D
<henrique> já ta bom
<Guevara> henrique: resolveu ai?
<Guevara> e ai peregrinator_six
<peregrinator_six> Guevara, \o/
<peregrinator_six> boa tarde primo! :)
<Guevara> boa
<evandro> olá, tenho um arquivo texto onde preciso substituir ; por , em seu conteúdo, alguém tem uma idéia de como posso fazer?
<Guevara> pelo gedit nao da:
<Guevara> ?
<Mano_Chao> peregrinator_six, boa tarde mano... e ae... tudo firmeza cara
<evandro> são mais de mil linhas e cada linha tem 8 ;
<peregrinator_six> Mano_Chao, :) Tá de qual sistema agora ai...?!
<Guevara> evandro: shell script nele http://www.devin.com.br/eitch/shell_script/
<Mano_Chao> 10.10
<slipttees> henrique:
<evandro> Guevara, tem razão, mas estou procurando o comando exato para fazer a substituição
<henrique> oi
<slipttees> evandro: usa o sed
<slipttees> henrique: http://pastebin.com/Bjp9C4ze
<slipttees> henrique: abre o Terminal
<evandro> tentei com o tr, mas não tive sucesso, acho que não usei os argumentos corretamente
<slipttees> evandro: usa o sed
<henrique> blz
<slipttees> henrique: usa esse xorg.conf temporario
<slipttees> pelo menos dar para usar melhor
<slipttees> =]
<henrique> como faço isso?
<henrique> rsrs
<slipttees> 1024x768 ou mais
<slipttees> henrique: terminal aberto ?
<henrique> sim
<henrique> aberto
<slipttees> sudo touch /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<slipttees> sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<slipttees> x minusculo
<slipttees> touch cria um arquivo vazio
<slipttees> agora tu vai colocar o conteudo do xorg que te mandei nele
<henrique> não tem que aparecer nada, certo?
<slipttees> nao
<slipttees> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<henrique> agora isso
<slipttees> joga o conteudo dentro salva e reinicia
<henrique> perai
<slipttees> ahhhh, va no synaptic e remova o pacote do sismedia que foi instalado
<slipttees> =]
<henrique> 1. o sudo touch
<henrique> certo, dei o comando, não apareceu nada
<slipttees> isso mesmo, ele cria um arquivo vazio e nao avisa que foi criado :D
<slipttees> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<henrique> certo
<slipttees> vai abrir o editor de texto
<slipttees> vazio
<slipttees> certo
<henrique> certo
<slipttees> joga o conteudo do link que tem mandei
<henrique> copia do jeito que está lá?
<slipttees> # xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file) # # This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using # values from the debconf database.
<slipttees> usa o da segunda janela
<henrique> ok
<slipttees> que não tem os cantador de linhas
<slipttees> só copiar, colar e salvar
<henrique> pronto
<evandro> slipttees, valeu pela dica, funcionou, obrigado
<henrique> e agora como desinstalo o que instalei aquela hr?
<slipttees> ja conhece o sinaptic ?
<henrique> sim
<slipttees> abra ele
<henrique> só não to achando aquele .deb
<henrique> está aberto
<slipttees> precisa dele não
<slipttees> abra o sinaptic
<henrique> aberto
<slipttees> evandro: ;)
<slipttees> instalados local ou obsoletos
<slipttees> o sismedia deve está nessa sessão
<slipttees> click com o botao direto - remover completamente
<henrique> deixa eu procurar aqui
<slipttees> depois disso reinicie e veja se melhorou a resolucao
<slipttees> na janelinha do lado
<slipttees> instalados, atualizacoes, instalado local ou obsoletro, quebrados
<slipttees> tem assim marron menos
<slipttees> =]
<henrique> ja vou desinstalar, achei
<slipttees> remova completamente
<henrique> sim
<henrique> pronto
<slipttees> reinicie =]
<henrique> ele vai pedir alguma coisa na hora que estiver iniciando?
<slipttees> não
<henrique> blz, vou reiniciar, já volto
<slipttees> henrique: deu mah?
<slipttees> aqui ficou 1280x768@0
<PeDor> boa tarde a todos
<PeDor> alguem poderia tirar umas dúvidas sobre ubuntu server?
<slipttees> =]
<slipttees> PeDor: apenas fale, se alguem soube irá lhe ajuda, esteja certo disso =]
<Pskol> PeDor, desenbucha
<PeDor> entao
<slipttees> Pskol: d=]~
<PeDor> tem como montar um "servidor nuvem"? para não precisar encher o hd do note com video
<slipttees> LTSP
<Pskol> se vc tiver um link de uns 20 mega de internet
<PeDor> bom, primeiro porém, rs
<Guevara> pq nao contrata um serviço de hospedagem q disponibiliza HD virtual?
<Guevara> tendo uma conexão boa manda td pra la
<PeDor> Guevara, nao qeria gastar muito com isso
<Guevara> então vc pode fazer um servidor com outra maquina na sua casa
<PeDor> tenho um pc antigo e queria dar algum uso pra ele
<Pskol> PeDor, pq nao monta um storage na rede
<Pskol> ???
<Guevara> usa ele entao
<Pskol> pega uma maquina velha, bota um hd
<Guevara> instala um debian nele e pronto
<Pskol> jauera
<PeDor> Pskol, q isso?
<Pskol> eh um computador q so vai servi
<PeDor> a ideia era usar esse pc velho pra isso mesmo
<Pskol> servir arquivos
<PeDor> mas queria usa-lo quando não estiver em casa
<PeDor> viajo muito e queria poder acessa-lo
<Pskol> compra um hd externo entao po
<Pskol> 100 real vc pega um de 500 gb
<Guevara> ai nvai depender da configuração que vc possui no router da sua casa, e configurar acesso externo
<PeDor> o hd é uma opção boa também...
<PeDor> mas, de qualquer forma, tem como fazer isso com o ubuntu? montar um servidor para acessar arquivos?
<Pskol> tem
<Pskol> instala o samba
<Pskol> pesquisa no google sobre NAS
<Pskol> tem S.O. pronto pra isso
<PeDor> nas=Network access server?
<Pskol> network attached storage
<PeDor> hmm
<PeDor> na verdade eu queria é, além de acessar arquivos, instalar um servidor para testar o que da pra fazer com ele
<morfeu> boa tarde.
<Pskol> PeDor, entao instala o samba no ubuntu
<Pskol> e compartilha uma pasta
<Pskol> pronto
<morfeu> Pskol boa tarde, pode me retirar uma duvida?
<morfeu> eu tenho, um pc em xp q ta com duas placas de rede, uma q vem do moden dlink (oi velox) e outra q vai pro slack, q ja ta com net, consigo acessar o slack pelo putty aqui deste pc, mais de outro pc remoto nao consigo
<morfeu> ai eu queria mudar pro ubuntu, mais sera q é a mesma coisa ?
<morfeu> o ubuntu é bom pra server em lann house q roda xp nos pc clientes ?
<Pskol> esse pc remoto ta aonde?
<morfeu> m pc em xp q ta com duas placas de rede, uma q vem do moden dlink (oi velox) e outra q vai pro slack, q ja ta com net, consigo acessar o slack pelo putty aqui deste pc, mais de outro pc remoto nao consigo
<morfeu> o remoto está no rj
<morfeu> eu to na bahia
<morfeu> rs
<Pskol> e pq vc deveria acessar remotamente?
<morfeu> sim
<Pskol> vc fez algo pra isso acontecer?
<morfeu> pra ele instalar meu server q eu nao sei
<morfeu> Pskol
<morfeu> eu instalei o slack 13 completo
<morfeu> ele ja instala ssh
<morfeu> eu consigo me conectar por aqui
<morfeu> pq é rede
<morfeu> mas de outro pc ( remotamente) nao
<Pskol> nao seria melhor vc usar um hub?
<morfeu> me disseram q eu nao conseguia, a nao ser q eu compre o hub
<morfeu> é, mas estou sem hub no momento e acheu e poderia...
<Pskol> poise, senao vc vai ter que fazer NAT duas vezes, no modem e no Xp
<morfeu> no xp eu ja fiz
<morfeu> redirecionei a porta do moden
<morfeu> 22
<morfeu> Pskol mas se for preciso eu faço isso, caso vc me ensine.
<Pskol> fala pro cara cair no Xp, do xp ele vai via ssh pro linux
<morfeu> mas como eu falo isso
<morfeu> o prob ta ai.
<Pskol> sei la, vai via Vnc pro xp
<morfeu> eu instalo una vnc no xp
<Pskol> dai ele acessa ssh de lá
<morfeu> e o cara la acessa pelo o xp...
<Pskol> eh
<morfeu> hummm, bem pensado
<efraimmarcatto> galerinha do mal
<efraimmarcatto> ajuda eu ai
<Guevara> fala efraimmarcatto
<efraimmarcatto> consegui dar boot no ubuntu 10.10 usando o menu F6
<efraimmarcatto> mandei instalar pelo link da area de trabalho
<efraimmarcatto> como eu ja esperava agora quando vai ligar ele trava
<Guevara> e vc conferiu o md5?
<efraimmarcatto> conferi
<Guevara> vc adicionou cheatcode no f6?
<efraimmarcatto> sim
<efraimmarcatto> eu queria saber oque cada modo daquele faz
<Guevara> deve ser por isso
<efraimmarcatto> bom o ACPI=OFF eu sei XD
<efraimmarcatto> mas esse eu não ativei
<efraimmarcatto> eu ativei o edd=on
<Guevara> efraimmarcatto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Guevara> remove os cheatcodes da linha do kernel
<Guevara> inicia a maquina
<Guevara> e ve se aparece alguma mensagemn
<Guevara> dependendo do que aparecer ai sim vc usa alguma opção dessas de boot
<efraimmarcatto> eu ja usei pq ja entrei no forum
<efraimmarcatto> antes eu não conseguia nem ligar com o livecd
<efraimmarcatto> depois de ligar as opções ai consegui o boot
<efraimmarcatto> entendeuw
<efraimmarcatto> ?
<Guevara> sim, mas agora q instalou, remove pra ver o que ele acusa
<Guevara> ai vc usa de acordo com o que ele acusar
<efraimmarcatto> mas no grub não tem os modos
<efraimmarcatto> por isso que eu acho q trava
<efraimmarcatto> ¬¬
<Guevara> ai vc olha este manual https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<efraimmarcatto> Obrigado
<Patricia> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<ffr76> pung
<Yutaka> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<YuriBokaleff9y90>  oi
<YuriBokaleff9y90>  blz man
<Yutaka> ...
<Andre_Gondim> Yutaka, teu amigo?
<Andre_Gondim> YuriBokaleff9y90, iai
<Yutaka> :S
<Yutaka> isso ai é bot
<Yutaka> afff
<Andre_Gondim> eu sei
<Yutaka> a freenode nao tem remedio para isso nao? :S
<Andre_Gondim> acho que não
<Yutaka> bani tudo q tiver Yurib*
<Yutaka> :)
<Andre_Gondim> .kban YuriBokaleff9y90 no bot aqui só o ubottu-br
<Yutaka> :( sinto tanta raiva desse bot :S
<Andre_Gondim> Yutaka, agora foi pra sempre
<Yutaka> mmm
<Yutaka> Andre_Gondim, mas coloca no ban do canal YutiBo*
<Yutaka> ninguem usa Yurib..... como nick ::P
<Yutaka> rsrs
<efraimmarcatto> Yutaka, ta ai?
<Yutaka> efraimmarcatto oi sim :D
<Yutaka> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<Yutaka> api da google deixa o servidor lento :S srsrrs
<Yutaka> ops lugar errado ^^
<franciscofavaro> Boa tarde, Pessoal...
<franciscofavaro> Duvidas sobre Linux, Posso ajudar
<franciscofavaro> :D
<Andre_Gondim> franciscofavaro, você quer ajuda ou ajudar?
<franciscofavaro> Eu Ajudo.
<Yutaka> Voltei :D
<toter> Parece que no Brasil não há muito interesse em Android... Hoje saiu o novo telefone do Google, Nexus S... com o Android Gingerbread 2.3
<toter> Vcs. acompanham Android por aqui?
<Yutaka>  :D /j #Android
<toter> Sabia....
<toter> que alguém ia escrever isto
<Yutaka> por la todos acompanha
<toter> não foi o que eu perguntei, mas tudo bem
<Yutaka> por aki todos acompanha o ubuntu :D
<toter> eu acompanho o ubuntu
<toter> mas tb. acompanho outras coisas
<Yutaka> :)
<Pskol> alguem aqui ja fez certificaçao LPI 101 e 102?
<toter> não... aqui ninguém acompanha isso
<toter> todo mundo aqui só acompanha ubuntu
<Yutaka> uh?
<Yutaka> Pskol, eu so fiz o teste :D LPI 101 85% :D srrsrs
<Pskol> Yutaka, eh memo?
<Pskol> o teste de minitirinha ou a prova de verdade?
<Yutaka> Pskol, sim eu fiz a primeira vez deu 45% como estava gravando a tela
<Yutaka> :D
<Pskol> :D
<Yutaka> srrsrsr
<Yutaka> Pskol, teste em um site ^^
<Pskol> hum vc tem esse site?
<Yutaka> pera la nao é complicado conseguir nao
<Yutaka> abrir emails :D
<Yutaka> srsr
<Yutaka> http://www.certificacaolinux.com.br/simulado/
<Yutaka> :D
<leonardo1> Alguem aí usa o chromium?
<Yutaka> leonardo1, eu
<Yutaka> o que é?
<Yutaka> ubuntu firefox modifications
<Yutaka> Ubuntu firefox pacocte
<Yutaka> 'pacocte'
<leonardo1> Yutaka, quando uso o twitter no chromium, quando eu clico em alguma coisa o chromium fecha
<leonardo1> tipo: quando tô digitando um post no twitter, ele fecha sozinho
<Yutaka> tenta remover as config dele
<Yutaka> tenho um problema com ele tambem
<Yutaka> sabe aquelas janelas poup up com tamanhos definidos
<Yutaka> pois trava tudo
<Yutaka> ¬¬
<Yutaka> firefox :D
<Pskol> Yutaka, vo fazer a lpi 101
<Yutaka> :)
<Yutaka> Pskol, vai pagar quantos?
<Pskol> depois q terminar da microsoft
<Pskol> Yutaka, 1500 pratas
<Yutaka> :O
<Yutaka> queria tambem :S :(
<Pskol> parcelado em ate 12x
<Yutaka> :)
<Pskol> rsss
<Pskol> depois vo pedi um aumento no salario ne
<Pskol> senao nao dá
<Yutaka> ^^
<Pskol> Yutaka, http://www.easynet.com.br/campanhas/mkt16122010/
<Pskol> olha ai
<Yutaka> mmm
<Pskol> :D ~~
<Yutaka> que roubo
<Yutaka> isso chega ser um assalto
<Pskol> eu nao acho
<toter> Pskol: Vc. faz o teste, consegue a certificação e... na hora de pedir o aumento, será que o seu chefe vai entender?
<Pskol> toter, se ele nao entender tem outra empresa que vai entender :P
<toter> eu mereço um aumento foi fiz o lpi 101
<toter> foi=pois
<toter> estou imaginando o seu chefe rindo da sua cara... :)
<Pskol> eu vo faze as prova pra certificaçao MCITP pra micosoft agora, depois do linux
<Pskol> se nao tive aumento eu me demito
<Yutaka> :)
<Pskol> toter, se o chefe pagasse pelo menos a metade dos cursos q eu to fazeno eu ficava meio quetinho,,, mas como ta saino do meu bolso ne..
<Yutaka> sair ir para casa :S bjos ate depois
<stargazer> Galera alguém conhece um bom emulador de super nes ?
<Guevara> no repositorio tem o zsnes
<Guevara> pra super nintendo
<stargazer> Guevara, e como eu instalo o controle, só que ta com a entrada de impressora
<stargazer> ?
<Guevara> olha, nao sou gamer, mas ja vi tutorial pra instalar e  calibrar isso
<Guevara> sei q é possivel
<stargazer> vo da uma googlada. xD
<Guevara> vai achar facil
<Guevara> muitos jogadores ja postaram duvida nisso
<novato> Boa Noite!
<novato> Como eu configuro o cool sms no crossover?
<Rovaron> kd o legendario ou o Kretil?!!
<underall> bom e velho irc nao cai
<underall> =)
<virtudelivros_> algm pode ajudar?
<virtudelivros_> algm pode ajudar?
<SuBmUnDo> virtudelivros_, pergunta
<underall> sei lah
<underall> primeiro temos q saber ql o problema
<SuBmUnDo> so nao fale em $$$$$$$$
<virtudelivros_> como rodar o cool sms no crossover
<underall> se for dinheiro, to fora
<underall> o q eh coolsms?
<underall> ah
<underall> lembrei
<underall> nossa! alguem ainda usa isso?
<underall> virtudelivros_: pow, nao funciona no wine?
<virtudelivros_> tem outro melhor, underall
<SuBmUnDo> quer mandar torpedos olha aqui www.torpedogratuito.net
<virtudelivros_> eu tenho o crossover instalado e não ta abrindo
<underall> sei lah... soh nao uso
<underall> opa
<underall> essa nao conhecia
<SuBmUnDo> alias
<underall> tah bom, eu cai nessa
<underall> podem rir
<SuBmUnDo> www.torpedogratuito.com
<VilasBoas> Boa noite
<Yutaka> Boa noite
<underall> boa!
<underall> =D
<Yutaka> :)
<underall> Yutaka: Patricia
<underall> ahm?
<Patricia> underall, oi?
<underall> 2 yutaka online
<underall> hehehe
<Patricia> * Yutaka saiu (Quit: Saindo)
<Patricia> srsrs
<Patricia> o bnc caiu ;s entao eu entrei direto
<Patricia> ai agora eu liguei :D
<Patricia> srrs
<underall> bnc
<underall> nossa
<underall> seculos q nao vjo essa sigla
<Patricia> :O
<Patricia> #linux4fun << underall :D
<underall> =]
<Patricia> :)
<josue> boa noite
<Guevara> boa
<josue> boa
<josue> rsrs
<Patricia> boa noite
<josue> patricia boa noite
<josue> como vais
<Patricia> bem e vc?
<josue> bom tbm
<underall> .
<josue> ei to com um problema na hora de atualizar
<josue> alguém pode me ajudar?
<Guevara> qual?
<underall> teste
<underall> caralho! essa rede aki tah foda
<josue> no meio da atualização para
<Guevara> alguma msg de erro?
<josue> e fala para eu verificar  minha net
<Guevara> então é provavel que a sua conexão esteja falhando, é wireless ai josue?
<josue> ja fiz nas duas
<josue> wireless e cabo
<josue> ta assim
<Guevara> é simples, pinga algum site e observa pra ver se ele perde pacote, se perder ja sabe o motivo
<josue>  falha ao baixar informação do repositorio
<Guevara> faz teste de conectividade
<josue> ja
<Guevara> qual o resultado?
<josue> ai manda eu verificar mina conexão com net
<Guevara> vc testou com o ping:?
<josue> ja
<Guevara> e ?
<Guevara> perdeu pacotes?
<josue> da uma olhada http://pastebin.com/K7sEFxXg
<Guevara> vc andou adicionando repositorios na sources.list?
<Guevara> que versao do ubuntu vc usa?
<Guevara> josue: ?
<josue> 10.10
<underall> hora de ir p/ casa
<underall> valeu, gente
<Guevara> josue: e como o repositorio do feisty foi parar na sua sources.list? http://apt.schmidtke-hb.de/dists/feisty/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz
<Guevara> vc nao pode misturar repositorio assim nao
<josue> como asim
<Guevara> remova essa linha da sua sources.list
<Guevara> vc esta com repositorio do ubuntu 7.04 num ubuntu 10.10 e outro do lucid 10.04
<Guevara> ou seja, ta uma zona isso
<josue> rsrs
<Guevara> tem dois repos errados ai
<Guevara> remova as duas linhas da sua sources.list
<josue> entend
<Guevara> deixe apenas as linhas referentes a versão do seu ubuntu
<Guevara> remova o que nao for do ubuntu 10.10
<Guevara> é assim que o pessoal quebra o sistema
<Guevara> remova as linhas e de um sudo apt-get update
<Guevara> depois sudo apt-apt-get upgrade
<josue> só
<josue> e so remover as linhas do lucid
<toter> impressionante... tem alguns laptops da hp que o ubuntu boota de jeito nenhum, nem com acpi=off... é só colocar o live cd da mandriva, carrega tudo certinho...
<Guevara> remova as linhas que aparece feisty e lucid, ja que vc usa 10.10
<Guevara> depois de um update e um upgrade
<peregrinator_six> josue, boa noite primo! :D
<josue> salve salve peregrinator_six
<peregrinator_six> josue, será que layout da home page ubuntu-br vai mudar e se adequar ao novo do ubuntu original até sair o Ubuntu 22.10...?! 0o
<josue> sei la
<josue> rsrs
<josue> me parece q esse e meu ultimo ano no ubuntu
<peregrinator_six> josue, \o/
<peregrinator_six> josue, qual o seu proximo...?!
<peregrinator_six> josue, #linux4fun
<josue> pq meu pc ñ da aceleração 3d
<peregrinator_six> josue, qual vc vai suar...?!
<peregrinator_six> *usar...?!
<josue> sei talvez o fenix
<peregrinator_six> um, já ouvi falar...
<josue> ou mandriva
<josue> sei la
<peregrinator_six> josue, eu vou pra o Debian! :)
<peregrinator_six> josue, Mandriva, boa em! ;)
<josue> ouvi falar q é bom
<peregrinator_six> josue, agora o Mandriva será anual em seu lançamento! :)
<peregrinator_six> josue, Mandriva é ótimo! Eu recomendo, tenho o 2010.0 aqui, muito agradável de usar! :)
<peregrinator_six> josue, #linux4fun
<josue> so
<Patricia> Firefox
<Patricia> Apos instalar um complemento, ele exige que vc reinicie, pois bem se vc nao reiniciar ele carrega sozinho
<Patricia> :D
<ptl> oie
<Patricia> ptl, oi
<ptl> Patricia: o/
<ptl> o pqatsi / leleobhz nem tá aqui
<ptl> consegui meu segundo túnel ipv6 mas não está funcionando
<ptl> ativa a interface, pega o IP mas não se comunica, não pinga, não rola traceroute/tracepath, etc.
<Patricia> ^^ nao ele nao esta
<Patricia> mmm
 * SuBmUnDo foi boa noite :) a todos 
<forno> preciso de um help !
<Rubem> Pode falar sua dúvida forno
<forno> uso o ubuntu 10.10..
<forno> nuam tentativa de melhorar o som .. desinstalei os mixers.. do oss e alsa
<forno> ao reinstalar utilizar o oss padrão..
<forno> minha placa de som simplesmente .. desapareceu do sistema
<forno> não sei como recuperá-la
<forno> onde posso encontrar doc a respeito?
<forno> ICH-7
<Pandora> Fala galera
<forno> galera.. preciso de um help com o som da minha maquina.. alguem pode ajudar?
<peregrinator_six> Pandora, :)
<Patricia> voltei :D
<Patricia> forno, vc removeu
<Patricia> so instalar novamente
<forno> boa.. como?
<Patricia> alsa-oss alsa-tools gnome-alsamixer alsa-base
<Patricia> acho que sao esses pacotes
<forno> então reinstalei.. os pacotes do mixer
<forno> mas a placa de som. simplesmente morreu..
<Patricia> tem esses pacotes instalados?
<forno> sim
<Patricia> tenta isso
<Patricia> sudo alsa force-reload
<Patricia> depois
<Patricia> alsamixer
<Patricia> e levanta todos os volumes
<forno> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/heverton/.gvfs
<forno>       Output information may be incomplete.
<forno> alguma ideia?
<Patricia> so colar o erro no google
<Patricia> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/315824/
<ubottu-br> Launchpad bug 315824 in linux (Ubuntu) "Sound works for a while, then randomly stops working in 8.10" [Undecided,Expired]
<Patricia> http://www.linux-archive.org/ubuntu-user/116415-lsof-command-warning.html
<lynwxer> forno, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1316634
<lynwxer> acho q pode ajudar.
<forno> ok
<gbs> z_z
<gbs> hi ppl
<gbs> sem provas até quarta q vem
<gbs> \o/
<Patricia> oi gbs
<Patricia> ptl, ele chegou :P
<gbs> oi patie
<gbs> quem chegou, eu? lol
<Patricia> ^^
<josue> alguem pode me dar uma luz sobre meu roteador?
<Patricia> gbs, nao
<gbs> josue, tenho lanternas e baterias
<gbs> aponta a fibra ótica aí nele, q acho q vai piscar aqui quando eu mandar bits
<josue> rsrs
<Andre_Gondim> josue, qual o seu roteador e qual o problema?
<josue> e o segnt o eu o deixo no quarto e vou para o outro e o sinal vive caindo
<gbs> tem telefone sem fio?
<lynwxer> jah mudou o canal dele?
<josue> gbs ñ
<gbs> josue, tem muita rede sem fio na tua área?
<josue> ele ta no auto
<gbs> auto é uma boa escolha
<josue> umas 5
<gbs> a posicao do radio
<gbs> no quarto
<forno> thanks galera... som blz!!
<gbs> é acima de 1,60m ?
<forno> bye
<gbs> longe de paredes
<josue> andre é maymax
<gbs> digo, não eh bom meter dentro de um armário por exemplo
<gbs> ou num canto de paredes
<josue> andre mymax
<gbs> o ideal é pregado no teto como uma lampada, lol
#ubuntu-br 2010-12-17
<josue> aff
<josue> no teto
<gbs> n precisa
<gbs> to só exagerando a idéia
<josue> rsrs
<josue> pq o meu fica bem no alto
<lynwxer> da um site survey e localiza os canais mais utilizados... e foge deles... rs
<gbs> lynwxer, o auto faz isso
<gbs> assim
<gbs> ele tem antenas?
<josue> sim
<gbs> pode ser, simplesmente, que ele nao seja bom mesmo
<josue> rsrs
<josue> sera
<gbs> qual a distancia
<josue> o sinal ñ cai
<gbs> e quantas paredes precisa atravessar?
<josue> nem um nivel
<josue> 2
<gbs> vc falou 'vive caindo'
<josue> tipo assim
<samuel_mesq> problema com radio online feito em ASP
<josue> o sinal fica cheio mais derepente cai
<samuel_mesq> alguem sabe se ASP funciona no ubuntu ?
<josue> de uma vez
<gbs> samuel_mesq, funciona
<Andre_Gondim> samuel_mesq, acho que asp é para iis, não?
<samuel_mesq> pq eu fui tentar escutar uma radio online e não toca
<Andre_Gondim> josue, tente alterar o canal de frequencia e testar
<Andre_Gondim> samuel_mesq, deve ser falta de codec
<gbs> samuel_mesq, passa o link ae
<samuel_mesq> no windows funciona ...
<gbs> deve ser o codec [2]
<josue> andre atualmete ta no auto mais ja fiz isso
<samuel_mesq> hmmm mas po nem abre o volume em flash =/
<lynwxer> tb acho que seja canal, apesar da opção auto...
<gbs> samuel_mesq, passa o link ae
<gbs> a forma como a opcao auto funciona... acho que trocar de canal manualmente nao funciona
<samuel_mesq> http://www.christianrock2.net/player.asp?site=CRDN&action=whatson
<gbs> mas tenta 1, 6, 11 e 14
<gbs> e vc tem que ver melhor o 'vive caindo'
<gbs> tenta reparar se algo mais acontece quando cai
<gbs> microondas [ouvi dizer q gera interferencia....]
<josue> ñ acontece nada
<josue> ñ tenho
<gbs> de madrugada
<gbs> cai?
<josue> qualquer hora
<gbs> tava pensando no caso de ser vizinho usando algo
<Andre_Gondim> samuel_mesq, onde tá o play disso?
<samuel_mesq> ai que ta ele é em falsh e nao aparece no ubuntu
<samuel_mesq> por isso digo que nao funciona
<samuel_mesq> no windows aparece
<josue> gbs vou testar d novo
<josue> pera
<Andre_Gondim> é uma página mal feito, sem padrão, não é culpa do ubuntu
<gbs> funcionou pra mim, samuel_mesq
<gbs> o play fica do lado do logotipo do site
<gbs> http://www.christianrock2.net/player.asp?speed=Low&site=CRDN
<samuel_mesq> serio man ? caramba ...
<gbs> the music you want to review
<gbs> algo assim o slogan da radio
<gbs> acabou de fazer a chamada :=)
<samuel_mesq> --' agora ta funfando
<gbs> :=)
<gbs> voltando ao josue, tá indo testar o que?
<samuel_mesq> o que vc fez ? hehe
<gbs> uai
<gbs> fui no site e cliquei em listen
<gbs> http://www.christianrock.net/listen.asp
<gbs> Click Here To Listen
<gbs> Low Speed Connections (Dial-Up/Modem)
<gbs> minha net eh 600k...
<l4rt> cruz credo
<l4rt> ahushusauhas
<gbs> mas mesmo no outro, funciona.
<gbs> l4rt, a fibra otica aqui da cidade chegou 'ontem'
<gbs> as*
<samuel_mesq> kkk q mancada agora ate o speed ta funfando
<gbs> embratel/telemá
<samuel_mesq> ah como e bom ouvir musica kkk valew ai gbs
<gbs> o link do rnp aqui na cidade era 20mbit até um mes atrás, lol
<josue1> caiu
<josue1> rsrs
<gbs> link esse que é 10G em boa parte do brasil :p
<gbs> josue1, cara....
<lynwxer> parafusa ele na mesa... kkk
<gbs> problema interessante
<gbs> já tentou update de firmware do rádio?
<gbs> lol
<josue1> ñ diminuiu o sinal e caiu
<josue1> ñ como?
<josue1> d novo
<josue1> gbs?
<gbs> oi
<josue1> como ou um upgrad
<lynwxer> reconfigura a segurança dele, vc pode der um vizinho compartilhando a internet com vc... rs
<lynwxer> (na realidade vc com ele...rs)
<gbs> lynwxer, teoricamente só quando quando ele não está no quarto
<gbs> josue1, qual desses? http://www.mymax-usa.com/produtos/redes
<samuel_mesq> outra duvida ... como alterar o icone de um link ?
<gbs> Meu Roteador Mymax 150MPBS Fica caindo a conexão a todo instante como posso resolver?
<gbs> Atrás do aparelho tem um botão ( interno) com o nome “RESET” pressione este botão por 10 segundos e solte depois realize as configurações do roteador como descrito no manual.
<gbs> Caso não resolva o problema entre em contato com a revenda aonde foi adquirido o produto.
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, boa noite primo! :)
<gbs> marca cabalística
<samuel_mesq> nossa nem sabia que eu tinha um primo na comunidade do ubuntu ...
<gbs> uso linksys 610n e to na boa com ddwrt :=)
<samuel_mesq> hsuahsaushaushaushua
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, :D
<peregrinator_six> \o/
<josue1> gbs http://www.mymax-usa.com/produtos/redes/roteador-wireless-54-mbps
<gbs> josue1, Meu Roteador Mymax 54MPBS Fica caindo à conexão a todo instante. O que faço?
<gbs> Atrás do aparelho tem um botão (interno) com o nome “RESET” pressione este botão por 10 segundos e solte depois realize as configurações do roteador como descrito no manual.  Caso não resolva o problema entre em contato com a revenda aonde foi adquirido o produto.
<josue1> ja fix
<efraimmarcatto> pelo amor de deus
<josue1> fiz
<efraimmarcatto> preciso de uma ajuda Xpress
<josue1> tudo isso
<efraimmarcatto> eu quero remover o grub e restaurar o boot do windows xp
<efraimmarcatto> como faço
<efraimmarcatto> acabei de destruir o ubuntu
<josue1> ja mantei ate pra assistencia e  falaram q ta lega
<efraimmarcatto> oi oi oi
<Patricia> fixboot C:
<Patricia> fixmbr
<Patricia> no boot do cd do windows
<Patricia> se nao der repete e usa bootcfg /rebuild
<josue1> efraimmarcatto tenta o burg-maneger
<josue1> fica legal
<gbs> josue1, entao deve ser fator externo
<gbs> :)
<efraimmarcatto> ok
<josue1> gbs vou tentar mudar o canal e a ultima tentativa
<Meyer> Andre_Gondim, nictuku, udk, :P
<Andre_Gondim> Meyer, :D
<Meyer> b?o?
<Andre_Gondim> Meyer, na paz e aí
<Meyer> tranquilo
<lecram_wise> boa noite
<Patricia> !grub
<ubottu-br> GRUB é o gerenciador de boot padrão do Ubuntu. Perdeu o GRUB depois de instalar o Windows? Veja https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub (em Inglês) - Tutoriais do GRUB: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto (em Inglês)
<ptl> !ipv6
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'ipv6' not found
<Skeeter> alguem ja teve o problema de "falha de segmentação" com zsnes?
<Skeeter> eu tava com 13h de jogo no FF5 ai eu atualizei o zsnes agora ele da "Falha de segmentação"
<Skeeter> de alguma forma, eh possivel usar o save do zsnes em outro emul?
<Skeeter> eu to usando o bsnes agora
<samuel_mesq> como alterar o icone de um atalho ?
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, ?
<Patricia> samuel_mesq, http://www.nerdweb.com.br/wiki/93-personalizar-pasta
<Patricia> samuel_mesq, é o mesmo lugar
<peregrinator_six> clica com o direito ensima dele e muda a sua imagem...
<peregrinator_six> se é isso que eu entendi...
<samuel_mesq> kkk calma ...
<samuel_mesq> eu acho que abrir com o editor de texto vai funcionar
<samuel_mesq> e clica nele e mudar a imagem não vai ...
<Patricia> [Desktop Entry]
<Patricia> Icon=text-html
<Patricia> sim funciona
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, qual o icon...?!
<samuel_mesq> na verdade o arquivo é uma pagina que transformei em uma app do chrome, e ela ta sem icone
<samuel_mesq> e queria colocar um icone de acordo com o que ele faz ... a radio em ASP lembra ?
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, não, não lembro...
<samuel_mesq> vc tava pff
<peregrinator_six> sei não...
<samuel_mesq> off*
<samuel_mesq> então eu mudei como a Patricia falou legal funciona
<peregrinator_six> segui a dica da Patricia já tentou...?!
<samuel_mesq> sim
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, entendi...
<samuel_mesq> queria saber se tem uma lista dos icones pra me buscar um adequado
<samuel_mesq> text-html não é bem a cara da pagina hehe
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, então perfeito! ;)
<peregrinator_six> \o/
<samuel_mesq> kkk
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, costuma ser .png ou .svg
<samuel_mesq> o q ?
<Patricia> samuel_mesq, o que ele faz apenas pagina?
<samuel_mesq> é uam web radio
<Patricia> o objeto que vc quer colocar um icone
<peregrinator_six> a imagem pra ficar como simbolo visual do programa...
<samuel_mesq> eu baixei uma png de um radio posso mudar icon=endereco da imagem ?
<Patricia> sim
<samuel_mesq> ata valew
<Patricia> Icon=/home/wiki/lalal.png
<Patricia> isso é bem comum no windows :P
<Patricia> samuel_mesq, http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_eCAa_pXTfjc/S7u0xOS89NI/AAAAAAAABss/VstpS3PnHDU/s320/Como+criar+sua+web+radio+online!.png
<samuel_mesq> kk valew Patricia
<samuel_mesq> eu tentei mudar como no windows nas propiedades
<samuel_mesq> nunca me passou pela cabeça mudar no editor de texto
<samuel_mesq> nooob on ubuntu > eu
<Patricia> mas da certo pelos dois :D
<Patricia> nao existe noob
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, nem pela minha... ^^
<samuel_mesq> kkk
<samuel_mesq> ja deu um problema que a radio é em ASP ... ai nao tava pegando
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, eu subi um nivel, hoje em dia sou meio n00b :P  AUHSUAHSUHAUSHUAHSHAUHS
<samuel_mesq> legal
<samuel_mesq> logo vc será um user
<gbs> tava tweakando meu router
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, sua rádio vincula qual conteudo...?!
<Pskol> user eh o nivel mais baixo
<samuel_mesq> depois de n00b vem user :P
<Patricia> boa noite Pskol :)
<Pskol> Patricia, boa noitte :)
<Patricia> :)
<samuel_mesq> q formalidade  rsrs
<Pskol> depois vem o arrastador de mouse
<Patricia> ...
<Patricia> Pskol, e depois?
<Pskol> fuçador
<Patricia> mmm
<Pskol> kkk
<Patricia> que filosofia :O
<samuel_mesq> kkk
<Patricia> :)
<samuel_mesq> na fase fuçador é quando o pc é formatado varias vezes
<samuel_mesq> sempre dar umas merd@s nos testes ...
<Pskol> eh, fuça ate dar pau
<Pskol> mas aprende
<Pskol> kkk
<samuel_mesq> qual o seu nivel Pskol
<Pskol> nenhum desses ai
<Pskol> :P
<Patricia> ^^
<samuel_mesq> ... então qual seria ?
<Pskol> nao sei eh dificil se rotular
<peregrinator_six> ...
<samuel_mesq> boa champz
<samuel_mesq> vc é o chuck noris ?  ou algo mais leve tipo o rambo kkkkkkk nossa apelei agora
<Pskol> mais pra capitao nascimento
<Pskol> kkkkkk
<samuel_mesq> kkkkk
<Pskol> "ta vendo aquela impressora, imprime la seu computador d m***"
<Pskol> chega de off por hj
<Pskol> :P
<samuel_mesq> video de como instalar os plugins experimentais do compiz no ubuntu 10.10
<samuel_mesq> tempod de video 7 minutos de instalação 1 minuto de apresentação --'
<tsanate> boa noite
<tsanate> boa noite
<stargazer> boa noite
<tsanate> boa noite stargazer
<Paulo_Carvalho> e aí galera gente boa
<stargazer> E ai
<stargazer> tsanate, não dorme mais não ?
<Paulo_Carvalho> pô to me sentindo um winer hoje
<Paulo_Carvalho> rs
<Paulo_Carvalho> coisa de noob
<Paulo_Carvalho> fiquei o dia todo quebrando a cabeça no cinelerra
<Paulo_Carvalho> e no final a solução era tão simples
<stargazer> xD
<stargazer> to morrendo de fome
<stargazer> não como a uns dois dias. kkk
<Paulo_Carvalho> eitz
<Paulo_Carvalho> come cutícula
<stargazer> já nem tenho mais unha.kkk
<stargazer> to muito nerd
<jackdi0> stargazer: O negocio é tomar café.
<stargazer> jackdi0, então só isso que ando comendo só pão e leite. kk
<jackdi0> ahsuahsahs
<tsanate> stargazer eu to no escritorio ainda
<stargazer> tsanate, com a secretaria ?
<tsanate> kkkkkkkkkkk
<tsanate> antes fosse
<tsanate> to me quebrando aki por causa do servidor q durante uma atualizacao desligou
<tsanate> e agora ele nao liga mais
<tsanate> liga, mas da erro no boot
<stargazer> vo e come e dormi
<stargazer> te mais ae
<tsanate> ate
<Paulo_Carvalho> eita tsnade que dureza hein
<crimeboy> que chato hein
<tsanate> nosssa
<tsanate> nem sei mais oq fazer... nao consigo nem iniciar o LiveCD q dá erro
<crimeboy> e agora hein
<tsanate> boa pergunta
<tsanate> to rindo pra nao chorar
<crimeboy> nao seria a hora de contratar um tecnico?
<crimeboy> um adm de sistemas linux
<tsanate> mas esse negocio tem q ta funcionando pra amanha as 8h
<tsanate> ou melhor, hoje
<tsanate> kkkkkkkkkkk
<crimeboy> tem varios adm de sitemas por aqui
<Paulo_Carvalho> tentou que distro ai?
<crimeboy> e no #Linux4fun
<tsanate> a que ta instalad é ubuntu
<tsanate> e o erro q fica dando no boot é erro de init: ureadahead-other main process (523) terminated with status 4 e ae trava de vez
<Paulo_Carvalho> tendou com pen-drive?
<Paulo_Carvalho> tentou
<Paulo_Carvalho> pode ser erro da iso
<Paulo_Carvalho> ou cd velho riscado
<tsanate> tentei
<Paulo_Carvalho> tenta outra distro uma bem leve
<Paulo_Carvalho> sei lá debian lxde
<Paulo_Carvalho> talvez dê boot
<Paulo_Carvalho> qualquer uma de linha de comando
<Paulo_Carvalho> sei lá
<Paulo_Carvalho> quanto menos coisa menos lugar pra dar erro
<Paulo_Carvalho> mas pode ser hardware tb
<tsanate> humm
<tsanate> não sei mais
<jackdi0> tsanate: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1437567
<ffr76> Bom dia hoje e sexta-cheira !!!
<yossef> Olá.
<yossef> alguem ai esta disponivel  para chat?
<slipttees> yossef: fale se problema, alguem souber ajudar, irá lhe ajuda.
<slipttees> seu**
<yossef> Obrigado. gostaria de saber se alguem usa ou ja usou Clisp no ubuntu?
<yossef> ou Common Lisp.
<slipttees> bem, eu não uso...
<slipttees> na verdade nem sei o que é :-)
<yossef> Lisp, foi a segunda liguagem de programação criada, ela veio depois do FORTRAN.
<yossef> foi criaada em 1956.
<yossef> ayualmente linguagens consideradas, digamos top, como Python, java,C++
<slipttees> :-)
<slipttees> C++ e python conhecço :D
<yossef> usam elementos que já existiam a 50 anos atraz, mas que somento nos dias de hoje é que estão fazendo a cabeça do programadores.
<slipttees> :-)
<slipttees> certo, mas qual é seu problema?
<yossef> necessito de tirar duviadas de como ela pode ser usada no ubuntu.
<slipttees> installar o software no ubuntu?
<Patricia> bom dia pessoal :D
<slipttees> yossef: estou vendo aqui no apt-cache search clisp.... esse pacote está disponivel para instalação
<slipttees> :-)
<slipttees> yossef: eu acho, sudo apt-get install clisp rescolve seu problema =]
<slipttees> resolve**
<liberie> Bom Dia/Tarde
<slipttees> liberie:  9:55 horario de brasilia :-)
<slipttees> Dia
<liberie> slipttees: 12:56 CET
<liberie> (GMT+1)
<slipttees> :-)
<yossef> obrigado.
<slipttees> yossef: resolveu ai mano? d=]~
<yossef> sim.
<yossef> já inatalei o CLISP
<slipttees> :D
<slipttees> ;-)
<slipttees> henrique: Sis771 ?
<henrique> cara, não deu certo
<henrique> tive que reinstalar o ubuntu
<henrique> mas eu acho que é pq eu tinha mexido antes
<slipttees> por que mano?
<henrique> será que se fizer novamente o processo agora não dá certo?
<slipttees> qualquer zica, bastava apagar o xorg.conf
<henrique> mas foi depois que reinicie, ele não iniciava
<slipttees> henrique: momento, vou lhe enviar o driver e o xorg
<henrique> blz
<henrique> e ai vc me explica como instalar?
<henrique> sliptees
<slipttees> henrique: é um .deb e um arquivo xorg.conf
<slipttees> só instalar o .deb como um .exe
<slipttees> copiar o xorg.conf para /etc/X11/
<slipttees> to com os arquivos aqui, qual é seu email
<slipttees> mandei e voltou
<slipttees> hmiodo.=/
<henrique> hmchioda@gmail.com
<henrique> mas esse xorg.conf que não sei direito configurar
<slipttees> ioda :-)
<slipttees> só copiar está pronto esse :D
<henrique> rsrs
<henrique> mas eu tenho que criar esse xorg?
<henrique> como acho ele?
<henrique> ou é só colar no terminal?
<slipttees> não mah, vou enviar para voce, só copiar para a pasta /etc/X11 no ubuntu
<slipttees> mas só depois que instalar o .devb
<slipttees> .deb
<slipttees> tendeu?
<henrique> ok, mas me manda esse passo a passo de como copiar na pasta /etc/X11
<henrique> desculpa te encher cara, mas é que to aprendendo agora linux
<slipttees> blz
<slipttees> vou enviar agora
<henrique> blz
<slipttees> henrique: chega seu email
<henrique> chegou
<slipttees> checar**
<henrique> to baixando
<slipttees> :-)
<slipttees> extrai tudo
<henrique> eu abro ele com o gerenciador de pacotes
<henrique> ah só baixo então
<slipttees> baixa
<henrique> e salva e extrai
<slipttees> abre o terminal e faz um comando pra mim
<slipttees> lspci | grep VGA
<henrique> pode falar
<slipttees> e cola aqui o que o comando retornar
<henrique> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<slipttees> igual ao meu :D
<henrique> opaaaa
<slipttees> henrique: blz, extrai o tar.bz2
<slipttees> entra na pasta criada
<slipttees> duplo click no .deb
<slipttees> e instala
<henrique> ja extrai e ficou a pasta sismedia
<henrique> blz
<henrique> instalando
<henrique> instalado
<slipttees> blz
<henrique> e agora?
<slipttees> vai no terminal
<rogerio> Pessoal  existe algum compactador de arquivo que deixe o arquivo bem menor?
<henrique> ok
<slipttees> henrique: executa isso
<slipttees> sudo cp ~/Download/sisimedia\ 10.04/xorg.conf /etc/X11/
<henrique> certo
<slipttees> se não der erro
<slipttees> reinicia o bagulho ai :D
<henrique> cp: impossível obter estado de `/home/henrique/Download/sisimedia 10.04/xorg.conf': Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<henrique> olha o que apareceu
<slipttees> hum
<slipttees> onde ta o arquivo?
<henrique> ta em downloads
<slipttees> hum
<slipttees> tenta fazer o comando manual ai
<slipttees> sudo cp ~/Do+tecla TAB
<slipttees> vai completar o nome :-)
<henrique> no terminal
<slipttees> Tecla TAB completa o nome das coisas no terminal se existir
<slipttees> henrique: pera mais facil
<slipttees> sudo nautilus
<slipttees> faz isso
<henrique> cp: impossível obter estado de `/home/henrique/Do+tecla': Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<henrique> olha o que apareceu
<slipttees> kkkkkkk
<henrique> rsrs, vc ri né
<slipttees> henrique: sudo nautilus
<slipttees> vai abrir uma janela
<henrique> isso, desktop
<slipttees> nessa janela, localiza o xorg.conf dentro da pasta sismedia
<slipttees> veja que ela ta na pasta root
<slipttees> volta para o home
<henrique> não aparece aqui, copia o arquivo nessa pasta?
<slipttees> ceta pra cima, volta um diretorio
<henrique> root
<slipttees> vai aparecer varias e a pasta home
<slipttees> entra na pasta home
<henrique> aparece só a pasta desktop
<slipttees> henrique: certo mah, presta atençao
<slipttees> na janela num tem a cetinha pra cima?
<henrique> agora sim
<henrique> home né
<slipttees> é home
<henrique> ai apareceu a pasta henrique
<slipttees> nessa pasta home ta o usuarios do computador
<slipttees> entra no seu ai
<henrique> blz
<slipttees> henrique: localiza a pasta sismedia
<henrique> ta em downloads/sismedia 10.04
<slipttees> entra na pasta sismedia
<slipttees> ta vendo o xorg.conf?
<henrique> sim
<slipttees> botao direto, copiar
<slipttees> na mesma janela
<henrique> blz
<slipttees> ainda na mesma janela, tu volta os diretorios ate aparecer o home denovo
<henrique> certo
<slipttees> entra na pasta =>   etc
<henrique> copio dentro de home?
<henrique> certo
<slipttees> dentro do etc procura a pasta X11
<henrique> ok
<slipttees> henrique: dica, só aperta X no teclado que vai para a letra x
<slipttees> entra na pasta X11
<henrique> to dentro da pasta X11
<slipttees> botao direito e copia o arquivo pra ai
<slipttees> colar na verdade
<slipttees> :-)
<henrique> hehe
<henrique> colado e copiado
<slipttees> pronto
<slipttees> reinciar o cacete ai
<slipttees> ops... o notebook
<slipttees> :D
<henrique> kkkkk
<henrique> não precisa fazer nd no terminal
<slipttees> não
<henrique> a gente fez pelo sistema mesmo né
<slipttees> :-)
<henrique> jóia vou reiniciar e já volto
<slipttees> hoje dar para fazer quase tudo pelo grafico
<slipttees> terminal mais rapido :D
<henrique> ele vai me pedir alguma coisa depois que reiniciar?
<slipttees> não nada
<slipttees> vai de boa
<henrique> blz, já volto
<slipttees> cruza os dedos
<slipttees> :D
<henrique> valeu cara
<henrique> hehehe
<henrique> slipttees: show de bola
<slipttees> ;-)
<henrique> putz valeu mesmo
<henrique> era só o que faltava pra ficar bom
<slipttees> henrique: bom, atualizar todo o sistema, principalmente o que tiver de xorg no meio, assim melhora ainda mais o video...ligar projetos na vga externa principalmente
<slipttees> henrique: nem comemore, num ta 100%
<slipttees> :-)
<henrique> mas perto do que tava
<slipttees> não esqueça que é driver generico (gambiarra)
<slipttees> algo deve não funcionar
<slipttees> direto
<henrique> sim, eu entendo
<slipttees> a tela de boot ta normal ai ?
<slipttees> aparece o nome ubuntu
<henrique> não fica meio distorçido
<henrique> mas depois na hr de colocar o login, já fica normal
<slipttees> henrique: ta aqui, só fazer o passo a passo
<slipttees> para arruma a tela de boot
<slipttees> :D
<slipttees> http://julianosodeiro.wordpress.com/2010/05/09/plymouth-correto-ubuntu-10-04-e-sis-mirage-3-771671-672-nvidia-e-ati/
<henrique> sim
<henrique> como mando msg só para vc?
<jomjome> faz /msg onick algo_aqui
<henrique> entendi
<slipttees> henrique: seu nick é registrado?
<henrique> não, como me registro?
<rogerio>  Pessoal  existe algum compactador de arquivo que deixe o arquivo bem menor?
<slipttees>  /nickserv register email senha
<slipttees> rogerio: tar.bz2
<henrique> digito esse comando aqui mesmo?
<slipttees> rogerio: ou tentar usar o unrar sudo apt-get install unrar
<slipttees> é
<slipttees> email = seu email
<slipttees> senha um senha
<slipttees> senha - uma senha
<rogerio> mas ele não compacta quase nada
<slipttees> pois é
<slipttees> :-)
<henrique> registrado
<slipttees> identifica agora
<slipttees>  /msg nickserv identify senha
<slipttees> :-)
<slipttees> depois que identificar tu pode me pertubar no privado
<slipttees> :-p
<liberie> ainda bem que e no privado
<liberie> imagina se fosse na privada
<slipttees> :-)
<slipttees> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<henrique> ta dando senha inválida
<liberie> nao tem nada mais chato que alguem perturbando nessa hora
<henrique> kkkkkkkkk
<slipttees> é mermo
<slipttees> impossivel achar algo mais chato
<slipttees> ops....tinha esquecido da xuxa :D
<slipttees> junta, o cara cagando e a xuxa pertubando
<slipttees> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<henrique> kkkkkkkkkkk
<henrique> onde vejo se está instalado o startup manager?
<henrique> pra eu poder arrumar o boot
<slipttees> sudo apt-get install pacote
<slipttees> se tiver ele avisa
<slipttees> se nao ele instala
<slipttees> :D
<henrique> mas naquele passo a passo ele pede pra desinstalar ele
<slipttees> onde?
<henrique> no passo a passo pra arrumar o boot, naquele link que vc me enviou
<slipttees> pediu para desinstalar nada mah, bebeu?
<slipttees> ele pede para instalar
<slipttees> d=]~
<liberie> slipttees: sexta feira :0
<slipttees> kkkkk
<liberie> dia que quase todos estao com brain damage mesmo :)
<slipttees> boa liberie :-)
<liberie> sexta e um dia que produtivamente falando nem e um sabado
<liberie> nem e uma segunda
<slipttees> liberie: if a had one million od dollars?
<henrique> OBS.: após fazer esses procedimentos nunca utilize o startup Manager, ele causou problemas em meu pinguim aqui, caso você tenha startupmanager instalado desinstale primeiro.
<liberie> eu estaria num local mais quente
<slipttees> sexta e segunda é inferno :-)
<slipttees> sabado nem trabalho :D
<jaypur> o planeta gnu linux com esse novo layout fico horrivel
<slipttees> henrique: voce instalalou ?
<henrique> não nem mexi em nada ainda
<slipttees> no ubuntu nao vem instalado, só se você instalou manual
<liberie> slipttees: ve no pvt como esta quentinho hoje ;)
<slipttees> :-)
<slipttees> -20C
<slipttees> by iphone liberie :-)
<liberie> mas assim que acabar o dia no trampo
<liberie> iphone ?
<liberie> hehehe nao mano
<liberie> nao uso
<slipttees> :-)
<liberie> mas to esperando o dia terminar para tomar um gluwine  quentinho
<liberie> enquanto espero o trem
<liberie> na estação
<slipttees> aqui ta 28C
<slipttees> chuvendo :-)
<slipttees> dias normais é entre 36 e 39C
<slipttees> :D
<liberie> aqui ta -7 e chovendo bastante como voce pode ver na foto
<liberie> SO que chuva abaixo de zero = bastante neve hehehe
<pqatsi> liberie: opa
<slipttees> :-)
<slipttees> liberie: pois é aqui tem diferença de 18C do dia para a noite
<slipttees> :D
<liberie> se voce prestar atenção na foto , na parte inferior da direita
<liberie> ira ver um banco de praça
<liberie> hehehe ali na frente e a "rua"
<liberie> a calçada passa por baixo daquelas arvores
<liberie> deve estar ate o meu joelho de neve
<liberie> hehehe
<slipttees> :-)
<slipttees> liberie: trabalha na google?
<henrique> to fazendo aqui, vamo ve o que dá
<henrique> slipttees qdo ele pede pra eu colocar a resolução coloco a que quero certo
<henrique> pq no exemplo ele mostra pra fazer com 800x600
<henrique> ou tem que fazer como ele mostra mesmo?
<slipttees> usa essa dai mesmo
<slipttees> 800x600
<henrique> faz como ele fala aqui mesmo, certo?
<henrique> mas ai não vai mudar a resolução né
<slipttees> não mah, só resolve o problema do boot
<slipttees> :-)
<henrique> opaaaaa, blz então
<henrique> depois que mexi no arquivo *grub, salvo ele?
<torto> ola pessoas
<jaypur> algm aki entende de formulario de site????????????
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<slipttees> boa
<stargazer> Galera tem algum programa que mostra todos os programas que estão abertos ?
<gbs> top, htop
<gbs> arquivos abertos lsof
<gbs> acesso a disco iotop
<aSSogueroZen_SX> stargazer tava bixado o drive de bluray?
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, tava. xD
<gbs> com interface gráfica tem o "monitor do sistema" nos menus do ubuntu
<stargazer> gbs, vlw não sabia, mais tipo com ele tem como eu mata o processo ?
<gbs> s
<aSSogueroZen_SX> bé
<gbs> com eleS
<gbs> eu prefiro o htop, dentre todos
<stargazer> gbs, e fácil de usa ?
<gbs> nao sei dizer, eu acho
<aSSogueroZen_SX> htop é legal
<aSSogueroZen_SX> eu uso mais o monitor do sistema do gnome
<aSSogueroZen_SX> win user -.-
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, ai o Japonês testo um antes de me da. xD
<aSSogueroZen_SX> agora tá bom então?
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, conhece algum blog que mostre como customizar o ubuntu ?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> já instalou ubuntu novo?
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, ta sim, já ate usei o blue-ray.
<stargazer> sim
<aSSogueroZen_SX> http://ubuntued.info/
<stargazer> gbs, http://img526.imageshack.us/i/memoria.png/
<stargazer> gbs, não da para abaixa o consumo de memoria ?
<stargazer> aSSogueroZen_SX, vlw! um blog assim mesmo que tava procurando. xD
<slipttees> stargazer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<aSSogueroZen_SX> i know, haha
<stargazer> slipttees, já fiz isso! xD
<slipttees> teve problema com mouse e usb com o novo livecd?
<stargazer> eu não.
<slipttees> notebook?
<slipttees> stargazer: deu o dist-upgrade
<slipttees> ?
<stargazer> slipttees, pc normal
<stargazer> slipttees, eu não entrei no livecd, fui direto para instalação.
<slipttees> d=]~
<jaypur> algm aki entende de formularios de site? enviar emails e afins
<Solutec> ola pessoal, alguem poderia me ajudar ou sabe se tem driver da impressora Sharp modelo: AL-1540CS
<Solutec> para o Ubuntu?
<peregrinator_six> nossa quanta pasciência... 0o
<deusr> alguém está com problemas para "suspender" o notebook?
<Helder> boa tarde galera
<Helder> completamente novato aqui no ubunto
<Helder> ubuntu*
<yossef> boa trade Helder
<Helder> é o seguinte
<Helder> to fazendo instalação de um sistema de automacao de um mercado
<Helder> cliente quer usar linux
<Helder> usarei o aplicativos comercias
<Helder> *comerciais
<slipttees> deusr: lenovo, hp normal
<Helder> eu rodo ele pelo wine
<deusr> slipttees, o meu eh um lenovo
<Helder> e precisa saber como faço para compartilhar ele pela rede
<yossef> lhe aconselho a efetuar um teste antes.
<slipttees> deusr: T410?
<Helder> pra usar um instalação menos em uma estação
<crimeboy> compartilhar pela rede via wine?
<Helder> isso
<deusr> slipttees, u350
<Helder> pra acessar pelo programa
<Helder> no terminal
<slipttees> to com um T410 SL410 e um pavilion normal aqui
<slipttees> :D
<pqatsi> HP sucks
<pqatsi> [17/12-14:59:22] < Helder> e precisa saber como faço para compartilhar ele pela rede
<pqatsi> Helder: voce quer compartilhar a pasta e mque ele esta
<slipttees> deusr: sistema atualizado
<pqatsi> voce faz isso com compartilhamento samba
<slipttees> kernel e taus?
<pqatsi> o wine so serve para fazer a compatibilidade binaria
<pqatsi> o resto e tudo stack do linux
<crimeboy> eh uma grande gambiarra tb
<crimeboy> Helder: quais sao os aplicativos comerciais?
<deusr> slipttees, sim, sistema atualizado, antes suspendia, agora nao
<slipttees> kkkkkkkkk lasqueira mano
<slipttees> =]
<slipttees> atualização pra pior
<slipttees> =]
<slipttees> legal
<slipttees> deusr: bug, ta no lauchpad, já ja sai um update que arruma
<slipttees> deusr: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/414614
<ubottu-br> Launchpad bug 414614 in linux (Ubuntu) "[LENOVO IdeaPad U350] suspend/resume failure" [Undecided,Fix released]
<deusr> slipttees, vlw ;)
<xGrind> boa tarde
<zTorun_> boa tarde!
<Guevara> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/bored-of-your-homepage-try-this-bright-ubuntu-ized-one-instead/
<JulioNeto> acho que o OMG Ubuntu vai se consolidar como o melhor site sobre Ubuntu, se não já o for
<Guevara> é bem legal
<Guevara> eita http://www.infernodevelopment.com/45-incredible-futuristic-scifi-3d-city-illustrations
<slipttees> Guevara: :-)
<Guevara> opa
<Guevara> blz?
<slipttees> massa o link :-)
<Guevara> gostei do menu
<slipttees> ^^
<Guevara> http://www.distrotest.es/?p=8350
<Guevara> http://www.distrotest.es/?p=8326
<Guevara> http://www.distrotest.es/?p=8313#more-8313
<ptl> pqatsi: tá aí?
<pqatsi> ptl: to claro
<PeDor> boa tarde
<PeDor> existe algum programa que eu consigo criar um site sem saber nada de linguagem?
<ptl> pqp, viu
<ptl> pqatsi: pegou minhas perguntas?
<ptl> pqatsi: meu túnel ipv6 agora fica up por poucos minutos e então a interface some :(
<slipttees> PeDor: Joomla
<slipttees> :D
<stargazer> slipttees, da pra cria sem sabe nada ?
<PeDor> stargazer, a ideia é essa, rs
<stargazer> PeDor, até eu me interessei. kkk
<PeDor> slipttees, tem algum que esteja nos repositorios?
<stargazer> PeDor, esse joomla deve tá
<stargazer> PeDor, sudo apt-get install joomla
<ptl> ...
<slipttees> kkkkkkk
<PeDor> stargazer, não achei...
<stargazer> PeDor, http://www.joomla.org/
<PeDor> tava olhando la
<PeDor> vixi... complicado pacas
<PeDor> eu ja tenho um site
<PeDor> mas queria mudar algumas coisas sem ter que pedir pro administrador
<PeDor> pelo geany eu ate consigo mudar os textos, mas nada de interface
<slipttees> stargazer: tem um modulo pago, clica e arrasta e monta o site
<slipttees> :D
<Patricia> jumla :D
<slipttees> PeDor: http://www.joomla.com.br/
<slipttees> :-)
<ptl> pqatsi: voltô
<ptl> pqatsi: pegou minhas perguntas?
<ptl> pqatsi: meu túnel ipv6 agora fica up por poucos minutos e então a interface some :(
<pqatsi> ptl: falae
<ptl> pqatsi: já viu isso acontecer? Sem contar que peguei um segundo túnel mas até agora não consegui me comunicar com ele pelo laptop, a interface é criada e parece OK mas não recebe nenhum pacote.
<ptl> estava vendo com o pessoal do #ipv6, parece que isso é por causa da minha configuração de rede interna e vou mudá-la mas antes preciso resolver isso do meu túnel ipv6 ficar caindo
<pqatsi> ptl: tunel ayiya?
<pqatsi> se for, nao deveria ser por isso
<ptl> túnel heartbeat do sixxs.net pelo aiccu
<ptl> isso é um túnel ayiya?
<pqatsi> nao
<pqatsi> heartbeat e um tunel 6to4
<pqatsi> so que ele pode ser ativado em sistemas de ip dinamico
<pqatsi> porque e enviado um heartbeat pra sixxs que mantem o tunelo funcionando
<pqatsi> seu roteador tem que ser capaz de processar proto41
<ptl> o que provavelmente não é o caso
<ptl> melhor usá-lo como bridge, como sugeriu o povo do #ipv6
<pqatsi> se tiver iptables, mande o iptables NAO fazer masquerade de protoi41
<pqatsi> vc roteou seu modem?
<ptl> é, eu fiz isso no meu gateway que é ubuntu
<pqatsi> es maluco?????
<ptl> aah, hehe
<pqatsi> nao tem problema
<ptl> NAT duplo
<pqatsi> ah
<pqatsi> proto41 nao resiste a isso
<pqatsi> ai e foda
<ptl> [ internet / DSL modem ] -- [ gateway / ubuntu server] -- [rede 10.0.0.x] -- [WRT54G] -- [ rede 10.0.1.x ] -- laptop
<ptl> ahueha
<pqatsi> morra
<pqatsi> seu porra :p
 * ptl dumb
<pqatsi> tu trampa na ibm e me faz uma navalhada dessa
 * pqatsi atira um tijolo no ptl 
<ptl> pqatsi: vou tentar consertar aqui, já volto
<Pskol> ptl, trampa na ibm e?
<Pskol> pensou demais...
<Fixo> ae galera, alguém ja instalou o aMSN 0.98.4 (que ainda nao esta nos repositorios)
<Fixo> ?
<ptl> pqatsi: ok, wrt54g arrumado
<ptl> pqatsi: vou tentar me conectar pelo ubuntu server em ipv6 agora
<ptl> brb
<ptl> pronto, em ipv6 agora
<ptl> vamos ver quanto tempo vai durar
<ptl> :/
<ptl> pqatsi: tá foda aqui
<ptl> toda hora a interface sixxs cai
<ptl> sei lá por que
<ptl> ela some do nada
<pqatsi> ativa o verbose no /etc/aiccu.conf
<pqatsi> e acompanha o syslog
<ptl> voltei
<ptl> pqatsi: então, o verbose já está ativado :/ e ele não diz nada no syslog
<ptl> ops, tava desativado
<ptl> acho que ativei só no laptop
<ptl> vamos ver se faz alguma diferença
<ptl> o autotest funciona se eu faço imediatamente depois de estabelecer a conexão
<pqatsi> lol
<ptl> aaaaaaa propósito, já reconfigurei meu wrt54g, agora estou numa rede interna só :P
<ptl> mandei um loop "while :" pra ver de 10 em 10 segundos o estado da interface sixxs també,m
<ptl> pra ter idéia do tempo exato que ela fica online
<ptl> que parece ser sempre o mesmo
<pqatsi> o.0
<ptl> 5 minutos
<ptl> o engraçado é que tem um heartbeat DEPOIS da interface ter sido desconfigurada:
<ptl> Dec 17 18:25:00 patola aiccu[14872]: [HB] HEARTBEAT TUNNEL 2001:1291:200:106::2 sender 1292617500 f1604a85785de41608be81cc84a50881
<pqatsi> o.0
<pqatsi> o loco
<ptl> Dec 17 18:24:17 patola avahi-daemon[1458]: Withdrawing workstation service for sixxs.
<ptl> esse é aproximadamente o horário em que a interface caiu
<ptl> vou googlar isso
<pqatsi> oia no forum da sixxs
<nictuku> ptl, qual firmware do wrt54g vc usou?
<nictuku> tava querendo fazer algo semelhante
<ptl> nictuku: não estou usando (micro)DD-WRT se é isso que quer saber :P
<ptl> hehe
<ptl> o meu é aquele velho, de 2 MB
<ptl> não cabe o DD-WRT inteiro, tem que usar a versão reduzidíssima
<nictuku> vc ta usando o oficial?
<ptl> que nem deve ter ipv6
<ptl> tou
<nictuku> ó, nao pensei nisso hehe
<nictuku> suporta ipv6?
<ptl> não
<nictuku> cuma entao?
<ptl> mas usando como bridge não deveria dar problema
<ptl> afinal bridge é camada 2... não deveria interferir na camada 3
<nictuku> mas, mas..
<nictuku> onde tá a sua ponta da bridge?
<ptl> [DSL modem/internet] -- [ubuntu server] -- rede 10.0.0.x bridgeada pelo wrt54g -- [laptop]
<nictuku> aaaah
<nictuku> nao tenho server
<nictuku> eu queria usar o wireless AP como roteador ipv6 :-(
<nictuku> deve ter jeito mas dá trabalho, e sou preguiçoso pacarai
<stargazer> Galera, tem algum programa que de para baixar música de site ?
<ptl> acho que esse avahi-daemon não tem nada a ver, não é ele que desconecta a interface, ele só detecta a desconexão e retira a oferta do serviço workstation da interface
<ptl> nictuku: o bom do trabalho é que você aprende :P por isso estou fazendo tantas coisas nerds ultimamente
<ptl> nictuku: viu o que te enviei em pvt?
<nictuku> vi sim
<nictuku> aprender isso nao tem utilidade pratica nenhuma na minha vida :-)
<nictuku> ipv6 funcionou aqui no notebook, ja ta de bom tamanho. Já serviu pra ver que nao serve pra nada.
<ptl> ainda!
<ptl> é como uma bomba prestes a explodir
<ptl> se ocorrer como quem, a internet vai virar de ipv4 pra ipv6 da noite pro dia
<ptl> *como querem
<ptl> achei --> deve ser isso : https://www.sixxs.net/faq/connectivity/?faq=conntracking
<ptl> eu já tinha feito isso mas desabilitei
<ptl> bom, xô colocar novamente
<ptl> vamos ver se consigo por mais que 5 minutos
<ptl> 30 segundos pra interface morrer
<ptl> já passou de 6 minutos, acho que agora funcionou. Mas vou desligar o ping pro endpoint e ver se a conexão ainda dura.
<ptl> enquanto isso vou montar minha academia pro supino :)
<ptl> heh, caiu
<ptl> putz, que solução ridícula! Parece que eu colocar um ping pro endpoint faz a interface continuar viva.
<jackdi0_> ptl: O que você está fazendo?
<ptl> jackdi0_: tentando estabilizar minha interface de ipv6 (sixxs)
<jackdi0_> ptl: Ah tá, pensei que fosse algum script.
<ptl> vou conectar pela ipv6 agora
<ptl> já volto.
<Guevara> http://img507.imageshack.us/img507/1999/bronson.jpg =D
<Guevara> http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/386/folgadoe.jpg =D
<ptl> https://hornyteens.microsoft.com/groupsex/news/how-to-make-pirate-copies-of-microsoft-fetish-server-for-a-living.asp
<yossef> h
<claudio-tux> boa tarde
<jackdi0_> Boa!
<Guevara> boa
<ptl> tá de noite já, não?
<rafaelsoaresbr> boa
<claudio-tux> verdade
<rafaelsoaresbr> na maior parte do brasil é noite
<Guevara> saiu noticia da universidade de stanford - " Científicos detectam emissões energéticas do Sol capazes de modificar a matéria."
<claudio-tux> alguem aqui sabe como redirecionar a pagina inicial do navegador com o squid?
<ptl> Guevara: tem o URL?
<Guevara> http://starviewer.wordpress.com/2010/12/17/cientificos-detectan-emisiones-energeticas-en-el-sol-capaces-de-modificar-la-materia/
<Guevara> isso sendo verdade, confirma as mensagens dos crop circles
<ptl> maldito Sol, só nos causa problemas! Vamos mandar um foguete pra explodir essa estrela!
<jackdi0_> ptl: O foquete explodirá antes de chegar 1000 anos dele. O calor o fará explodir
<jackdi0_> Essa estrela ai que nos causa problema é indestrutível.
<ptl> jackdi0_: não entende uma piada???/ :P
<ptl> de qualquer jeito, provavelmente não temos a tecnologia pra fazer o Sol virar supernova... Ainda!
<jackdi0_> ptl: hahaha, não entende uma piada [2]?? :p
<jackdi0_> Não sacou a piada em cima da sua?
<ptl> a propósito, anos é medida de tempo, não de espaço!
<ptl> e não pode ser anos-luz porque o Sol está só a 8 minutos-luz de nós
<jackdi0_> ptl: Verdade, tem razão, de espaço obviamente não, mas a medida do tempo nos dar uma noção do espaço.
<Guevara> preparados pra deixar este corpixo limitado?
<Guevara> =D
<ptl> ?
<ptl> baaaaaaaaaaah
<ptl> desisto dessa porra de ipv6
<ptl> pára de funcionar do nada...
<stargazer> xGrind, e ae
<stargazer> Galera como faço para registra meu nick ?
<xGrind> aows
<xGrind> stargazer; /nickserv register alguma coisa
<xGrind> nao lembro
<stargazer> xD
<xGrind> stargazer; usa qual versao do ubuntu?
<stargazer> xGrind, 10.10
<xGrind> stargazer; sistema de arquivos ext4 ?
<stargazer> xGrind, isso
<xGrind> tava querendo testar o outro la
<stargazer> por que ?
<xGrind> stargazer; vi em um lugar q era mais rapido. q o ext4 foi feito só pra cobrir umas falhas do ext3
<stargazer> xGrind, eu to achando o ubuntu 10.10 meio pesado.
<xGrind> eu uso xubuntu
<xGrind> tava pensando em voltar pro 10.04
<stargazer> xGrind, to usando o ubuntu, até uns dias atras estava com a versão 9.4 e a velocidade era absurda.
<stargazer> xGrind, to pensando em usa o lubuntu
<xGrind> stargazer; eu nao curto lxde.
<ptl> "pesado" é um termo vago sem significado técnico
<stargazer> ptl, ele está lento cara!
<xGrind> e acho q vai ficar mais ainda
<ptl> aí já melhora um pouco e resolve uma das ambigüidades de 'pesado'
<xGrind> depende. se aquele patch do kernel funcionar msm , dai é diferente
<xGrind> mas pelo jeito q o gnome ta indo. vai fica mais pesado
<ptl> ¬¬
<stargazer> xGrind, com o lubuntu ?
<xGrind> stargazer; ubuntu
<xGrind> eu gosto de xubuntu, ate mais q ubuntu
<xGrind> antes eu usava ubuntu 9.04. rodava de boa aki no pc. dai coloquei o xubuntu 9.10 e comecei a usar ele.
<xGrind> ubuntu ta com muita frescura ;x
<xGrind> stargazer; qual sua config ae do pc?
<stargazer> xGrind, não ta funfando o sysinfo
<stargazer> xD
<xGrind> nem uso mais isso kk
<xGrind> o exaile nao ta abrindo aki, mardito
<xGrind> ja reinstalei e nada
<stargazer> xGrind, athlon xp 2600+, 512 de memoria etc
<xGrind> melhor q o meu ;D
<xGrind> coloca xubuntu e ja era
<stargazer> xD
<stargazer> xGrind, sei lá acho que vou monta outro pc.
<xGrind> esses dias eu coloquei o lubuntu. mas deu erro.
<xGrind> qndo abria a area de trabalho aparecia alguma coisa escrita do xubuntu config e dava erro
<xGrind> dae voltei pro xubuntu
<jackdi0_> Qual a última versão do Ubuntu?
<danniel_> 10.10
<jackdi0_> danniel_: mas é uma versão beta ainda, certo?
<jackdi0_> Sim, agora está release
<xGrind> jackdi0_; versao final . desde 10/10/10
<xGrind> ;D
<jackdi0_> xGrind: Eu uso o Gentoo, usei Ubuntu só uma vez.
<jackdi0_> Levei uns 2 dias e meio para terminar de instalar o básico do Gentoo.
<jackdi0_> Agora estou pegando um note
<filipevix> é complicado?
<xGrind> só usei ubuntu ate hj
<xGrind> ubuntu, lubuntu e xubuntu
<Daekdroom> Gentoo é desnecessariamente complicado
<xGrind> ja testei biglinux, brlix . mas nao gostei
<jackdi0_> Acho que vou instalar o Kubuntu
<Daekdroom> Tem que gostar muito de colocar a mão na massa pra poder usar.
<jackdi0_> filipevix: Complicado o que?
<filipevix> utilizar gentoo
<jackdi0_> filipevix: O Gentoo é o Linux mais parecido com o FreeBSD.
<jackdi0_> É simples, mas acredito que uma experiência deva se ter.
<jackdi0_> na hora da instalação só tem o prompt piscando.
<jackdi0_> nada mais
<jackdi0_> Nada de Janelas
<jackdi0_> Botões de "Next"
<jackdi0_> Você tem que criar as partições e slices na mão.
<jackdi0_> Tem que configurar a rede na mão
<jackdi0_> rede em geral
<jackdi0_> Depois os stages, portage, etc
<filipevix> o bom  de utilizar essas distros é que você aprende muita coisa
<jackdi0_> É verdade
<jackdi0_> Eu aprendi a usar bem o fdisk
<filipevix> eu utilizo o ubuntu
<jackdi0_> Antigamente era só o básico.. :D
<jackdi0_> O Ubuntu só usei três dias
<filipevix> mais eu to querendo utilizaro o Debian
<jackdi0_> hahaha, coloquei o Gentoo depois.
<filipevix> gostou do ubuntu?
<jackdi0_> O Debian eu já usei por uns dois anos.
<jackdi0_> O Ubuntu é bom, mas não gostei mais de nenhum outro depois que mexi com o Gentoo.
<jackdi0_> Gosto do Portage, gosto do emerge.. :p
<jackdi0_> Eles não escondem que se inspiram no FreeBSD.
<jackdi0_> FreeBSD é o outro sistema que mais gosto.
<jackdi0_> Até mais que o Linux.
<jackdi0_> Na verdade, ele não tem comparação com o Linux. Ele pra mim e para todos os usuários
<jackdi0_> que o utilizam
<jackdi0_> Ele é o verdadeiro Unix... hashasasa
<efraimmarcatto> e ai povo?
<jackdi0_> efraimmarcatto: Te respondi lá no canal do vivaolinux... ahshashasa
<efraimmarcatto> eu vi
<efraimmarcatto> jack,
<efraimmarcatto> no celular naum completa o nick
<efraimmarcatto> xato
<jackdi0_> efraimmarcatto: hahahaa
<jackdi0_> Você está usando que cliente no celular mano?
<jackdi0_> exit
<jackdi0_> abraços
#ubuntu-br 2010-12-18
<Guevara> http://forum.antinovaordemmundial.com/Topico-cientistas-detectam-emiss%C3%B5es-energ%C3%A9ticas-do-sol-capazes-de-modificar-a-mat%C3%A9ria
<josue> ola pessoal
<josue> boa noite
<lynwxer> e ae blz?
<josue> blz
<filipevix> boa noite!
<Ricardo__> alguem vivo?
<MaL0> eu
<Ricardo__> vai ser unity entao o 11.04
<Guest42386> bah, instalei o Linux Educacional pra fazer uns testes aqui pra escola e me apagou do Grub o meu UbuntU, o que eu faço agora pra voltar com ele. opa Boa noite!
<Paulo_Carvalho> noite
<Paulo_Carvalho> live-cd
<Paulo_Carvalho> aí vc em 3 linhas vc resolve o caso
<Guest42386> hum, sim
<Paulo_Carvalho> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Como-recuperar-o-Grub-do-seu-Ubuntu/
<Guest42386> Blz cara, vou tentar!
<h0s7> ola
<Ernandes> hi
<Ernandes> huuumm
<peregrinator_six> toter, boa noite.
<peregrinator_six> toter, fez o teste lá man...?!
<toter> fiz
<toter> debian
<toter> foi o resultado
<toter> mesmo assim... vou continuar usando o ubuntu
<peregrinator_six> toter, claro man, vc é livre! :)
<peregrinator_six> toter, mas eu assim ano que vem to de Debian na cabeça! O Ubuntu 10.10 foi o meu ultimo (Talvez volte no Ubuntu 12.04 LTS...) a não ser que a canonical me surpreenda positivamente... Muito dificil de se fazer com esse Ubuntu 11 ai...
<toter> O debian está te surpreendo mais positivamente do que o ubuntu pq.?
<toter> surpreendendo
<toter> ops
<toter> peregrinator_six: reformulando a pergunta... vc. acha que a canonical não vai te surpreender na próxima versão?
<peregrinator_six> toter, pra falar a verdade já me surpreendeu pra ser sincero, mas negativamente...
<toter> o que está levando vc. a considerar o debian? o que eles estão fazendo melhor do que o ubuntu?
<peregrinator_six> toter, manter o padrão! ;)
<peregrinator_six> só isso!
<Ricardo__> eu fiquei de lts
<Ricardo__> o maverick ta mais bugado ainda
<Ricardo__> e a 10.04 ta bem melhor agora
<Ricardo__> com os ups
<Ricardo__> debian 6 quem sabe vale a pena testar
<xGrind> aows
<xGrind> alguem ae usa conky?
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, eu...
<peregrinator_six> tava... :P
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; nao consigo configurar ele
<xGrind> ;/
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, não consegue ou não sabe...?!
<xGrind> nao sei
<peregrinator_six> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah...
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<xGrind> vi num site q tem q editar um negocio na pasta pessoal
<xGrind> mas nao tem
<peregrinator_six> eu também não muito...
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, tem...
<peregrinator_six> arquivo oculto!
<xGrind> ja olhei
<xGrind> nao acho
<peregrinator_six> .arquivo
<peregrinator_six> tem que ter, sempre vai pra lá...
<peregrinator_six> vc já pos ele pra rodar alguma vez...?!
<xGrind> sera q o ubuntu tweak configura?
<xGrind> nem testei
<xGrind> ja. no terminal
<xGrind> conky
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, o arquivo é testo e não tá dentro de pasta não, tá oculto no seu home...
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, Ctrl+H lá na sua pasta home e desce que se vai achar ele...
<xGrind> nada ;/
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, http://ubuntued.info/conky-o-gestor-de-sistema-para-a-area-de-trabalho
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; depois do uma olhada. flw ae parcero \o
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, :)
<peregrinator_six> O\
<YuriBokaleff2y67>  oi
<YuriBokaleff2y67>  blz man
<GPE> bom dia! gostaria de saber qual um programa bom para converter videos do you tube para mp3. alguém pode me dar essa dica?
<GPE> gostaria de saber qual um programa bom para converter videos do you tube para mp3. alguém pode me dar essa dica?
<YuriBokaleff2y67>  oi
<YuriBokaleff2y67>  blz man
<Paulo_Carvalho> oi
<YuriBokaleff2y67>  oi
<YuriBokaleff2y67>  blz man
<Patricia> Bom dia
<jaypur> good morni
<YuriBokaleff2y67>  oi
<YuriBokaleff2y67>  blz man
<Patricia> credo que bot chato :S
<Patricia> .kban YuriBoka*
<ubottu-br> Patricia: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-br,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<Patricia> :P
<jaoziN> boa tarde
<jaoziN> alguém online que possa me dar uma forcinha..
<Pskol> .whoami
<ubottu-br> Pskol: I don't recognize you.
<Patricia> Andre_Gondim, acho melhor mudar o topic deixar apenas uma linha 'DIGA O SEU PROBLEMA QUE ALGUEM PODERÁ AJUDAR' :s
<Patricia> OI Pskol
<Pskol> Patricia, oiee
<ElDeablo> Bom dia
<Patricia> Pskol, o que acha do topic apenas uma linha
<Pskol> apoiado
<Patricia> eque topic q leva para um site para ler 'da muita muita mas muita preguiça de abrir o site'
<Patricia> ja volto :)
<CoGUMm> bom diah!
<leandro_in_Rio> bom dia aos navegantes...
<leandro_in_Rio> alguém sabe sobre este erro: could not update iceauthority file
<CoGUMm> =\
<CoGUMm> leandro_in_Rio, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=62372.0
<leandro_in_Rio> obrigado CoGUMm, mas ñ encontro esse arquivo...
<bezao> algm usa ubuntu na virtualbox? alguem tem um tutorial pra compartilhar os dados do meu ubuntu na virtualbox com meu windows?
<Patricia> !%
<CoGUMm> bezao, você quer compartilhar uma pasta é?
<bezao> CoGUMm sim
<bezao> estou no windows, e tenho ubuntu na virtualbox
<CoGUMm> bezao, vai lá no virtualbox e tem compartilhamento de pastas, ai você indica qual pasta quer compartilhar
<bezao> como compartilho uma pasta no ubuntu? ps; do windows nao consigo pingar o ubuntu, mas do ubuntu eu consigo pingar o windows, em que habilitar alguma porta?
<rootsh> bezao: tem que mudar o tipo da placa de rede no virtualbox, acho que tem que deixar como bridge
<bezao> rootsh ja fiz isso
<bezao> rootsh ja consigui fazer tudo, menos pingar o ubuntu do windows
<bezao> o resto ta td okay, consigo navegar no ubuntu, etc
<bezao> o ubunu nao responde o ping, tem que habilitar algo? iptables?
<CoGUMm> Para falar a verdade, eu nunca usei o virtualbox para virtualizar o ubuntu.. eu sempre fiz ao contrario.. uso o ubuntu e virtualizo o XP bezao
<bezao> entendi :/
<Guevara> salve
<xGrind> salve povo
<xGrind> \o
<filipevix> iae
<filipevix> blz?
<xGrind> filipevix; blz e vc?
<filipevix> tbm!
<alanteixeira> opa xGrind
<xGrind> alanteixeira; aow \o
<alanteixeira> Guevara: \o/
<Guevara> opa
<Guevara> td bem alanteixeira?
<alanteixeira> blz!
<Guevara> alanteixeira: http://forum.antinovaordemmundial.com/Topico-cientistas-detectam-emiss%C3%B5es-energ%C3%A9ticas-do-sol-capazes-de-modificar-a-mat%C3%A9ria
<alanteixeira> Guevara: a teoria da conspiração roda a humanidade
<bezao> como eu do permissao de escrita pra todos em uma pasta?
<Guevara> =)
<Guevara> bezao: http://www.infowester.com/linuxpermissoes.php
<Patricia> find . -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \;
<vitorlobo> Como adicionar uma variavel de ambiente destinada a uma pasta de um projeto pessoal meu no ubuntu?
<rootsh> vitorlobo: pode colocar no ~/.bashrc
<vitorlobo> rootsh: oq preciso é criar uma variavel de ambiente chamda RIGGING_TOOL_ROOT destinada a minha pasta /home/vitorlobo/Projects/RiggingTool
<vitorlobo> rootsh: como faço isso? sou novato no linux -.-
<rootsh> vitorlobo: mas com qual usuário ?
<rootsh> vitorlobo: se quiser por pode usar o export RIGGING_TOOL_ROOT="/home/vitorlobo/Projects/RiggingTool"
<vitorlobo> fiz isso
<vitorlobo> perai q ja volto
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?hl=pt-BR&langpair=en|pt&u=http://code.google.com/p/purple-translate/&rurl=translate.google.com.br&usg=ALkJrhhu6I6KsWKjrCaSdZcBpJ2034DrkA
<rlprofile> oi
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> translator out and about in pidgin now: D
<rlprofile> preciso saber como instalar o cairo dock
<rlprofile> achei
<Ernanddes> hummm
<Ernanddes> bah
<Ernanddes> buuu
<virtu> e ae.... pq que eu tenho tanto chiado quando escuto um som no ubuntu =(
<Ernanddes> é a junta
<virtu> pois é
<vvesley> o/
<vvesley> como eu faço para acessa as configurações do meu modem ?!
<Ernandes> usa o pppsetup
<Ernandes> wvconf
<vvesley> quer dizer, roteador internet via radio
<Ernandes> ??
<vvesley> via navegador .
<Ernandes> accesso o roteador atraves do ip
<Ernandes> geralmente http://192.168.0.1
<vvesley> então mas aparece Não é possível conectar-se
<Ernandes> entao nao é esse.. por favor verifique pelo manual do aparelho
<Ernandes> puff
<YuriBokaleff7y24>  oi
<YuriBokaleff7y24>  blz man
<Ernandes> bah
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite.
<Ernandes> puff
<Balduino> pessoal alguém aí consegue acessar o body browser do google?
<ptl> Balduino: use o chromium  mais novo
<Balduino> ptl, to usando
<Balduino> ptl, mas não consigo ver o corpo
<ptl> Balduino: fica tudo preto?
<Balduino> ptl, não, só não aparece o corpo, mas se eu tentar mexer muito creio que o xorg fica reinicializando o tempo todo
<ptl> Balduino: mas o corpo fica preto? é que você tem que ir desligando as partes que não deseja ver
<ptl> aqui fica lento mas funciona
<Balduino> ptl, o corpo não aparece, não fica preto
<ptl> Balduino: tente com o Firefox 4 então...
<Balduino> ptl, tentei, nem abriu
<ptl> Balduino: então você é azarado :( não sei
<Balduino> ptl, :P
<peregrinator_six> Balduino, manda ai o link por favor....
<Balduino> peregrinator_six, http://bodybrowser.googlelabs.com/
<peregrinator_six> virtu, boa noite.
<peregrinator_six> ptl, boa noite.
<ptl> boa noite
<peregrinator_six> ptl, aqui no meu FF 3.6.13 abriu e não demorou não pra uma net discad, é um que tem 4 tetangulos pequenos cada um com um desenho do corpo humano...?!
<peregrinator_six> *retangulos..
<Balduino> peregrinator_six, tive que reiniciar aqui, pq deu problema
<peregrinator_six> Balduino, e ai, o problema parou...?!
<Balduino> peregrinator_six, nada
<Balduino> peregrinator_six, to com medo de acessar e dar o problema de novo
<Balduino> peregrinator_six, toda a tela fica preta
<peregrinator_six> Balduino, eu to lá...
<peregrinator_six> Balduino, aqui no meu FF 3.6.13 abriu e não demorou não pra uma net discad, é um que tem 4 tetangulos pequenos cada um com um desenho do corpo humano...?!
<peregrinator_six> retangulos..
<Balduino> peregrinator_six, eu já tentei até com o fireifox 4 b7
<newclimb> boa noite
<newclimb> pessoal alguem conhece algum tuto para atualizaçao de bios em notebook utilizando linux
<newclimb> ubuntu
<Guevara> tem sim
<Guevara> http://www.guiadohardware.net/dicas/atualizar-bios-linux.html
<newclimb> dei uma olhada nesse, queria de saber c tinha outro estou meio com medo de atualizar a minha bios e fazer alguma M..
<Guevara> atualizar bios é sempre arriscado mesmo, mas o problema maior é faltar luz na hora newclimb, pq o processo em si ou da certo ou nao roda
<Guevara> repare que vc vai ter o arquivo novo de atualização da bios, o comando ou roda ou nao roda, nao tem como dar zica na sua bios por isso
<newclimb> mas a bios no site e .exe
<newclimb> roda igual
<Guevara> newclimb: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318789
<Guevara> esse tuto é atual
<alanteixeira> eu atualizei minha bios recentemente
<alanteixeira> era um .exe tmb
<alanteixeira> q reiniciava meu micro e o instavala durante o  boot
<Guevara> normalmente é, mas tem uns fabricantes q colocam um exe como "instalador" e o arquivo da bios separado
<alanteixeira> hum
<newclimb> Guevara: foi mal
<Guevara> tranks
<newclimb> Guevara: ta caindo toda hora a net aqui
<Guevara> pegou o link newclimb?
<newclimb> Guevara: nao
<Guevara> newclimb: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318789
<newclimb> Guevara: hehehe to cada vez com mais medo kkkkk
<Guevara> so pq sou amigo do fidel?
<Guevara> =B
<Guevara> vai na fé
<Guevara> o problema maior é faltar luz
<Guevara> ai ja era mesmo
<newclimb> Flashing your BIOS is a potentially dangerous activity that can render your motherboard (and computer, for that matter) inoperable. Proceed with caution and fully understand what you are doing before attempting the commands below!
<Guevara> os comandos la sao simples
<Ernandes> hehe
<newclimb> qual dos dois metodos e melhor fazer grub ou cd
<Guevara> sou mais o cd
<newclimb> Guevara: no readme do arquivo diz que e so fazer um cd bootavel que funciona e isso mesmo
<newclimb> Guevara: posso fazer isso no brasero?
<Guevara> melhor fazer via comando
<Guevara> se os arquivos estiverem no cd acho que nao tera problemas
<Guevara> tenta ai com o brasero
<Guevara> repara que ele monta a imagem e copia para o cd
<Guevara> é, to vendo aqui
<Guevara> da pra fazer sim
<Guevara> ali ele fala a etapa que vc vai queimar o cd
<newclimb> vou tentar gravar a iso
<mactimes> newclimb, Guevara Deixa eu me meter no assunto um pouquinho?
<Guevara> manda ai mactimes
<mactimes> Guevara, sudo apt-get install k3b
<Guevara> nao confia no brasero? =D
<Guevara> tem o gnome-baker tb
<mactimes> Guevara, Não é questão de confiar.  É que acho o K3B muito foda. :P
<Guevara> k3b vai instalar libs desnecessarias
<Guevara> nao curto misturar libs de ambientes diferentes
<newclimb> Guevara: bom de qualquer forma e so gravar a .iso do arquivo baixado no site da toshiba u bootar por ele ne
<newclimb> Guevara: alguma consideraçao na hora de bootar
<Guevara> nao creio, o processo é aquele q esta la mesmo, depois é so rodar os comandos do fabrincante da bios
<linuxmen> Boa Noite
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite.
<linuxmen> Alguem sabe como eu desativo a criptografia do diretorio home ?
<Guevara> 10.10?
<linuxmen> sim
<Guevara> to no 10.04, mas veja aqui https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<newclimb> Guevara: esse e o problema no readme nao tem nenhum comando
<Guevara> entao veja no site do fabricante, la deve ter um pdf pra vc baixar
<Guevara> linuxmen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1134121
<newclimb> Guevara: olha ai nenhum http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/support/jsp/modelContent.jsp?ct=DL&os=&category=&moid=2442653&rpn=PSU82U&modelFilter=&selCategory=2756709&selFamily=1073768663
#ubuntu-br 2010-12-19
<oscarmauricio> pessoaç, gostaria de saber qual emulador de API (para jogar) vocês me recomendam, sem ser o cedega. Já utilizei o Wine, mas o jogo fica cheio de luzes amarelas, vermelhas, azuis. Obrigado.
<newclimb> Guevara: atualizei eu acho!!
<newclimb> Guevara: mas nao resolveu meu problema
<Guevara> na hora de ligar a maquina aparece a versão da bios
<Guevara> e qual era o problema?
<newclimb> Guevara: sim apareceu
<Guevara> entao atualizou
<Guevara> e o problema qual era?
<newclimb> Guevara: o cooler nao aciona e os botoes de touch estao bugados
<newclimb> Guevara: o cooler so aciona quando suspendo e os botoes de volume ficam doidos quando toco que chega a travar o note
<newclimb> Guevara: nao consigo fazer mais nada
<peregrinator_six> mas quem lhe disse que isso seria responsabilidade necessariamente da sua bios...?!
<Guevara> nao seria melhr levar na autorizada?
<peregrinator_six> newclimb, vc tá usando notbook né...?!
<newclimb> Guevara: o problema e com o ubuntu pq no ruindows funciona tem alguns post falando sobre isso
<newclimb> peregrinator_six: sim
<peregrinator_six> newclimb, falando sobre o que rapaz...?!
<newclimb> olhem ai http://michaelminn.com/linux/toshiba-u505/
<Guevara> bios de laptop costuma ser capada, nao possuindo recursos de configuração, mas algumas tem uns lances que configurando corretamente o linux roda na boa, o CCE é um desses
<newclimb> faz tempo que tento consertar mas nao da, ja tentei varias coisas
<newclimb> entao a bios era mais uma das alternativas
<Guevara> newclimb: http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1420247&highlight=toshiba+U505+fan&page=2
<Guevara> newclimb: outra dica http://swinky-linuxblog.blogspot.com/2009/05/ubuntu-904-on-toshiba-satellite-l305.html
<Guevara> o pessoal conseguiu colocar o cooler pra funcionar adicionando no grub "quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux" newclimb
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Guevara
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Guevara: woe to thee http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?hl=pt-BR&langpair=en|pt&u=http://code.google.com/p/purple-translate/&rurl=translate.google.com . ALkJrhhu6I6KsWKjrCaSdZcBpJ2034DrkA en & usg =
<Guevara> q isso Cesar_Augusto_W7?
<Guevara> pegou ai newclimb?
<newclimb> sim sim
<Guevara> ok
<Guevara> favorita isso ai
<newclimb> Guevara: onde edito o grub
<Guevara> os dois links
<Guevara> segue o tutorial
<Guevara> vc vai precisar deste manual pra atualizar depois o grub apos as mudanças https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 newclimb
<tiba765> Ajuda... fui instalar o Kwlan e fiquei sem o icone de Wlan no meu menu, ao tentar adicionar novamente o item do painel tenho o erro O painel encontrou um problema ao carregar "OAFIID:GNOME_TSClientApplet". estou sem rede sem fio, como reoslver!
<newclimb> Guevara: mas no diretorio que diz no tuto nao tem nada
<Guevara> q linha do tutorial?
<Guevara> newclimb: q linha do tutorial?
<newclimb> gue do site sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Guevara> newclimb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Guevara> depois da alteração da um update no grub conforme explicado no manual
<newclimb> Guevara: hehehe tambem nao deu certo alterando o grub
<newclimb> Guevara: to quase desistindo
<Guevara> mas vc deu update no grub corretamente?
<Guevara> aff
<Guevara> perai
<Guevara> newclimb: desfaz a alteração no grub.cfg
<Guevara> nao é la
<Guevara> é no /etc/default/grub
<newclimb> bele
<Guevara> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Guevara> deixe assim: GRUB_CMLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux"
<Guevara> depois
<Guevara> sudo update-grub
<Guevara> e reboot
<Guevara> sacou newclimb?
<newclimb> to indo la
<Guevara> facil de fazer
<Guevara> e desfaz o que vc fez no grub.cfg
<newclimb> Guevara: aparentemente deu certo parece que ta baixando mas ele roda devagar ne
<Guevara> ele vai parar e startar sozinho, se quiser pode instalar os sensores sudo apt-get install sensors-applet && sudo sensors-detect
<newclimb> Guevara: ja ta instalada
<Guevara> entao fechou
<Guevara> o importante é que ele pare e starte sozinho
<newclimb> assim nem sinto ele rodar
<Guevara> é isso mesmo
<Guevara> uma hora ele vai começar a rodar ai
<newclimb> mas antes chegava a 75 e 80 facinho agora ta mantendo 59
<Guevara> coloca a mao na saida de ar
<Guevara> pq antes nao estava rodando direito
<newclimb> Guevara: heheh primeira coisa que fiz tipo sao tome
<Guevara> =)
<newclimb> Guevara: antes so rodava quando suspendia e rodava muito rapido dai sentia
<newclimb> Guevara: mas agora nem sinto nada
<Galaxy|USA> ubottu-br, acordado?
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'acordado?' not found
<Guevara> se esta mantendo a temperatura entao esta funcionando corretamente newclimb
<newclimb> Guevara: valeu cara brigadao acho que agora e menos uma sina desse note
<Guevara> tranks
<newclimb> Guevara: vou tentar ver no post se consigo resolver as outras coisas
<Guevara> é, mas acha sim, pq pelo que eu vi, muita gente reclamando desse note
<newclimb> Guevara: sim sim acho que me meti numa roubada kkkkkkk
<Guevara> isso deve ser culpa do fabricante, que passa as especificações diferentes daquelas passadas pra microsoft
<Galaxy|USA> !%
<Galaxy|USA> canal errado sorry
<Guevara> alias, passa as especs de um jeito mas na verdade esta customizado pra M$
<newclimb> Guevara: verdade
<newclimb> Guevara: uma temperatura boa e qual?
<Guevara> bom, ai depende do fabricante, mas acima de 70º acho que ja esta acima
<newclimb> Guevara: bele
<Guevara> tem umas mobos por ai, que esquentam muito, aumentando a temperatura do processador para 85º
<metalman> olá, estou voltado a usar o irc depois de ter parado há uns 3 anos, alguém poderia me indicar uns canais legais? valeu
<Guevara> canais legais de q?
<Guevara> algo em especifico?
<metalman> qq um, ingles ou portugues, acabei de "voltar" ao irc
<al4nc4ds> xD
<tiago> boa noite pessoal .
<Ernanddes> puff
<tiago> Galera alguém pode me dar uma dica. Meu ubuntu não quer mais desligar, fica travado na tela de splash
<Guevara> tiago: confere o que diz nos logs, sistema>administração>visualizador de logs
<Guevara> la deve ter alguma pista
<metalman> e eu achava que iss era coisa do xp... será que nao tá com alguma theme do xp não? :-D
<metalman> esse negocio de travar na tela de desligamento...
<tiago> cara meu ubuntu ta inchadooooooooo
<tiago> to com ele desde a versao 6
<tiago> agora to na 10.10
<tiago> foi depois que atualizei da 10.4 pra 10.10 que comecou o problema, e não tenho tema nenhum instalado..
<tiago> uso o default
<Guevara> logs
<tiago> estou olhando o logs
<tiago> não encontro nada nos logs.
<tiago> vou desligar a maquina
<tiago> zerei os logs pra ver o que vai aparecer.
<peregrinator_six> sem brincadeira, quando eu olho pra o layout do http://www.ubuntu-br.org/ penso até que a versão que acabu de sair foi a Ubuntu 7.04... :P
<peregrinator_six> *acabou...
<Detch> alguem aqui usa superkaramba?
<deusr> opa
<deusr> alguém está sabendo sobre o plugin flash vir instalado em distros linux?
<deusr> o linux mint está vindo com ele
<deusr> deve ter mudado alguma coisa na EULA
<peregrinator_six> Detch, isso ainda existe...?!
<Detch> peregrinator_six, sim
<Detch> é que estou modificando um tema aqui e estou com ums probleminhas ao usar sensor=program program="du -s -c --block-size=MB ~/" interval=60000
<Detch> e não mostra o valor usado
<peregrinator_six> Detch, eu não manjo não... :|
<Detch> :D
<Detch> de boa
<Detch> alguem ai poderia me dar um help com grep ?
<Detch> ao digitar um comando tenho este valor 152MB   total como faria um | grep para imprimir apenas 152MB ?
<Galaxy|USA> !Grub
<Galaxy|USA> !%
<ubottu-br> GRUB é o gerenciador de boot padrão do Ubuntu. Perdeu o GRUB depois de instalar o Windows? Veja https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub (em Inglês) - Tutoriais do GRUB: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto (em Inglês)
<Detch> | sed
<Detch> !| sed
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'sed' not found
<Detch> ! sed
<Galaxy|USA> fui-me ate
<mactimes> Detch, <comando> | grep 152MB ?
<Detch> mactimes, o valor 152 eh dinamido
<Detch> pois é tamanho de uma pasta
<mactimes> Detch, <comando> | grep MB ?
<mactimes> Detch, Acredito que o que você precisa não é do grep.
<Detch> sed ?
<mactimes> Detch, Eu diria awk
<Detch> hum..
<mactimes> Detch, man awk
<Detch> blz
<mactimes> Detch, Como está tentando separar parte da saída de um comando, imagino que os _campos_ da saída sejam os mesmos sempre.
<mactimes> Detch, Define o separador e o número do campo que você quer buscar.
<Detch> $ du -s -c --block-size=MB ~/
<Detch> so saem 2 linhas
<Detch> uma com valor pasta e 2 linha valor total em MB
<mactimes> Detch, du -chs ~/ não seria mais interessante?
<Detch> realmente o valor ficou mais precizo
<mactimes> Detch, Deixa eu catar aqui nos meus scripts acho que tenho um exemplo legal de utilização do AWK pra você.
<Detch> vlw
<mactimes> Detch, Tenta assim:  du -chs ~/ | awk '{print $1}'
<mactimes> Detch, Ou assim: du -chs ~/ | grep total | awk '{print $1}'
<Detch> a segunda forma ficou melhor
<Detch> pq na primeira sai 2 veses o valor
<mactimes> Detch, Bem, já tens a solução para o seu problema. =)
<Detch> brigadaço mac
<mactimes> Detch, por nada.
<mactimes> Detch, Pode fazer um script para o que você quer.
<mactimes> Detch, Vou colar um exemplo pra você num pastebin.
<Detch> eu to editando um gadgets
<Detch> eh que aqui ele exibe o valor do /
<Detch> e a otra opção eh /home mas home geral
<mactimes> Detch, Sim, sim.  Com script você pode utilizá-lo para quaisquer diretórios.
<Detch> quero modufik apenas pro usuario local
<mactimes> Detch, Vou escrever um script pequenino aqui pra você.
<mactimes> Detch, http://pastebin.ca/2023277
<Detch> olha pvt c poder
<mactimes> Detch, Não leve a mal, mas salvo casos muito específicos, só ajudo no canal, ok?
<mactimes> Detch, Cola num pastebin e manda o link aqui.
<Detch> sussa
<Detch> http://pastebin.ca/2023280
<mactimes> Detch, http://pastebin.ca/2023283  Tenta assim.
<Detch> estranho nao foi
<mactimes> Detch, Qual gadget está utilizando?
<Detch> superkaramba
<Detch> mactimes, sei o q eh
<Detch> a linha 10 no paste bin eh responsavel por dizer o tamanho do diretorio é onde deveria estar o du ....
<Detch> sendo q vou ter q melhorar o comando pra ele exibir o valor atual 142MB / e valor partição
<Detch> ai em baixo eu vejo depois
<Detch> lol
<Detch> mactimes, ping
<Detch> gbs, tudo bom ?
<Detch> gbs, = giovane de cumbudo ?
<Detch> q mora em praia do cumbuco ?
<mactimes> Detch, pong
<Detch> mactimes, seguinte achei uma forma de exibir o valor porem ao usar aspas duplas pra exibir valor de "print $1" os valores que vem depois da primeira " nao aparec
<Detch> era pra ficar %porcentagem de uso (valor atual MB / valor total da partição GB)
<mactimes> Detch, Tenta `print $1'
<Detch> com aspas simples aparece tudo porem
<Detch> no lugar de aparecer o valor do print
<Detch> aparec 'print' no lugar
<mactimes> Note que o primeiro `não é aspas simples.
<mactimes> É uma crase.
<Detch> :P
<Detch> aparece no valor (%`print $1'
<Detch> o restante tudo normal
<mactimes> Detch, Então tenta \"print $1\"
<mactimes> Detch, Acho que se atribuir o valor da saída a uma variável e tentar exibí-la no local depois é mais fácil.
<Detch> http://www.pastebin.ca/2023327
<Detch> to usando desta forma ai
<mactimes> Detch, Outra forma é tentar fazer com o script que lhe enviei antes.
<Detch> eh que estes codigos rodam dentro de um arquivo .theme
<mactimes> Detch, Cria o script que enviei.
<mactimes> Detch, Utilize o caminho absoluto do script dentro do teu tema.
<Detch> tipo o arquivo .theme esta dentro de um .skz este script pode estar dentro dele tbem ?
<mactimes> Detch, Acredito que sim.  Se funcionar, pode utilizar o caminho relativo do script.
<mactimes> Detch, Bem, camarada, vou nessa.  Estou explodindo de dor-de-cabeça, morto de sono.  Continuamos mais tarde se ainda tiver alguma dúvida aí
<mactimes> Detch, Intel!
<Galaxy|USA> Bom dia :)
<natsha> bom dia
<Gladonias> Bom dia povo!
<Gladonias> Alguem pode me ajudar? Nao importa o tema, sempre que ligo o PC novamente ele se altera sozinho. O que faco?
<Gladonias> Alguem por favor, sabe porque meu tema muda sozinho?
<Gladonias> Oh, obg?!
<ElDeablo> Bom dia
<insano> Boa tarde, gostaria de saber se existe alguma forma de instalar o ubuntu via rede local.
<Guevara> salve
<alanteixeira> salve Guevara
<Guevara> e ai alanteixeira
<peregrinator_six> Boa tarde.
<Ernandes> bah
<ecanto> alguém aqui usa ubuntu server ou administra?
<peregrinator_six> ecanto, mesmo que wnão use joga sua duvida, se alguem souber ou tiver um link eles lhe tentaram ajudar, eu não uso...
<ecanto> peregrinator_six, ta certo.
<peregrinator_six> :0
<peregrinator_six> :)
<Josue-Rezende> ola pessoal boa tarde
<peregrinator_six> Boa tarde.
<Josue-Rezende> ei e verdade q se eu formatar um pc e colocar um SO diferente perco a garantia?
<Josue-Rezende> peregrinator_six boa
<Josue-Rezende> salve salve maninho
<peregrinator_six> Josue-Rezende, tem que ver com o seu distribguidor, mas pode ser sim...
<peregrinator_six> Josue-Rezende, já leu o termo do contrato ed garantia...?!
<peregrinator_six> geralmente lá vem especificando os termos nos quais vc perde o seu direito...
<Josue-Rezende> ñ e que peguei um pc pra formatar e a dona q q eu coloque o ubuntu e ele veio com o satux
<Josue-Rezende> a garantia ñ cobre só o hardware?
<Ernandes> só perde a garantia se vc romper o lacre e abrir o computador
<Josue-Rezende> isso é o que penso
<Josue-Rezende> só q por garantia guadei o satux
<peregrinator_six> Josue-Rezende,  cuidado pois tem fornecedores mais exigentes que podem implicar com isso ai de formatar o hd, presya atenção ao termo de garantia, se não tiver nada discriminado sobre formatar então pode ficar tranquilo, mas certifique-se antes de faze-lo...
<peregrinator_six> *presta..
<Josue-Rezende> e um not da cce
<Josue-Rezende> vou dar uma verificada na garantia
<Ricardo__> Josue-Rezende, faz um ghost e backup do q tu tem
<Ricardo__> qualquer coisa tu restaura
<Josue-Rezende> eu salvei tudo em dvd
<Josue-Rezende> mais eu ja formatei tbm
<Ernandes> um dd
<Josue-Rezende> o meu eu foramtei e ñ deu nada
<Josue-Rezende> 1 mes pos a compra minha gravadora queimou
<Josue-Rezende> eu levei para o conserto e  e elesñ falaram nada
<Ernandes> manda balaa
<Nilodanx521> preciso de um programa que quebre a senha do arquivo.rar que minha namorada colocou- senha
<Nilodanx521> é pro trabalho do faculdade
<Nilodanx521> e ela esqueceu a senha...
<Nilodanx521> v⁻e se pode\?
<Nilodanx521> kkk
<Nilodanx521> alguem ae pode me ajudar?\
<rickwap> boa noite a todos
<rickwap> mmm
<peregrinator_six> rickwap, boa tarde.
<peregrinator_six> tá sumido em..?!
<rickwap> ba tarde peregrinator_six
<rickwap> ando um pouco ocupado na construcao de um site
<peregrinator_six> um, beleza...
<rickwap> peregrinator_six voce tem outro ou usava outro nickname
<peregrinator_six> rickwap, peregrinator_six e Monarquista só esses ai!
<rickwap> ham ta
<rickwap> nao nao tinha mais 1
<rickwap> ja nao me lenbro ao serto
<peregrinator_six> o outro não considero pois não é registrado...
<rickwap> mais tinha mais 1
<rickwap> ham ok
<peregrinator_six> "death_note"
<peregrinator_six> rickwap, ainda tá de Ubuntu 10.10...?!
<rickwap> entao peregrinator_six que fazes? ou o que andaste a fazer durante esse tempo?
<rickwap> nao nao eu ainda nao usei o 10.10
<peregrinator_six> ?
<rickwap> to usando kde no 10.04
<peregrinator_six> um...
<peregrinator_six> migrei do LTS para o Ubuntu 10.10
<rickwap> o 10.10 que eu baixei nao aceitou instalar no meu pc
<rickwap> tenho uma duvida, mais nao e relacionada com o ubunto
<rickwap> e assim, to tentando gravar um seriado em cd dvd para olhar em um parelho dvd mais nao sei como
<Tardochi> boa tarde
<rickwap> os programas que eu encontro so aceita no maximo 6 capitulos por cd
<Tardochi> alguem aqui pode me ajudar a librear a libfuse para um usuario comum?
<rickwap> alguem sabe como gravar
<rickwap> boa tarde
<Tardochi> rickwap, vc tem que ver qual é o extensão que seu dvd suporta, gravar ele nessa extensão colocar e so assistir
<Tardochi> se o seu dvd suportar rmvb por exemplo, e so pegar os capitulos nesse formato ou conveter
<Tardochi> maioria, que eu sei, aceita AVI
<Ricardo__> ou cria vobs
<Ricardo__> pelo ddevede
<peregrinator_six> Tardochi, śo um momento...
<Ricardo__> so q demora
<Tardochi> ok
<peregrinator_six> Tardochi, veja ai se lhe ajuda... http://hamacker.santhanna.net/?page_id=2589
<rickwap> hum mais da para gravar uma tempoarada completa?
<Tardochi> mas gravar pra dvd sempre vai demorar, mecher com video e e tipo e coisa sempre pesa a máquina
<Ricardo__> nao da nao
<rickwap> usando o ddvede?
<Ricardo__> no max uns 6 epi por dvd
<Ricardo__> ou 8
<Ricardo__> e deve ficar porca a qualidade com 8
<rickwap> entendo
<Ricardo__> se o dvd ler avi tem q converter
<Ricardo__> poucos leem rmvb
<rickwap> sim sim
<rickwap> esse dvd le soment mpg4
<Ricardo__> q é o formato porco padrao q brasileiro usa em seriados
<Ricardo__> e perde muita qualidade em partes escuras
<rickwap> e quando converto para mpg4 o arquivo fica muito grande
<rickwap> o formato mp4 conserva a qualidade
<rickwap> muitos animes vem em formato mp4 agora
<Ricardo__> é mas seriados tem q pegar torrent dos gringos e ir atras de legenda
<Ricardo__> o padrao aki é rmvb
<Ricardo__> eu pego rmvb pq pegar legenda na mao é mto chato
<rickwap> entendo
<Ricardo__> e minha tv é meio vleha
<Ricardo__> velha
<Tardochi> peregrinator_six, obrigado era exatamente o que procuruava
<Ricardo__> 29 polegadas normal
<Ricardo__> ae nao preciso mta qualidade
<Tardochi> *procurava, obrigado
<peregrinator_six> Tardochi, :)
<rickwap> mais rmvb nao tem muita qualidade
<Ricardo__> sim
<Ricardo__> por isso memso
<Ricardo__> uso tv antiga nem preciso
<Ricardo__> e cabo porco svideo
<Ricardo__> nao tem hdmi nessa tv eheha
<rickwap> entendo
<rickwap> eu to convertendo um seriado para colocar la no meu site, mais vou usar mp4 para nao perder a qualidade
<rickwap> o meu kde esta com um problema estranho
<rickwap> com o son
<rickwap> quando estou a ouvir musica e esvazio a lixeira ele perde o son
<rickwap> e tenho que fazer restart ao pc para o son voltar
<rickwap> alguma ideia do que seja e sua solucao?
<rickwap> obrigado pela ajuda a todos ate amanha
<buiutripa_> uso o Ubuntu 10.04 e estou tentando iniciar o serviço do apache2 automaticamente no boot d sistema, jah tentei o sys-rc-conf, o rrconf, update-rc.d e editando o /etc/rc.local mas nenhum deu certo, alguem sabe como eu posso conseguir isso?
<buiutripa_> alguma ideia?
<buiutripa_> to saindo agora, se alguem souber da resposta pode mandar pra ubuntu-br@lists.ubuntu.com que eu postei a duvida lah tb, valeuz ;)
<Meticore> \q
<Meticore> \quit
<kmiksi> oi gente
<kmiksi> alguém sabe como contar páginas de um pdf via bash?
<Guevara> kmiksi: http://www.unix.com/shell-programming-scripting/55661-how-get-number-pages-pdf-file.html
<Guevara> kmiksi: http://www.linuxconfig.org/Bash_scripting_Tutorial
<kmiksi> valeu! :D
<Known_problems> como que no wget eu cosigo baixar links que tenha caracteres especiais como ( )
<Known_problems> pq ele diz: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<kmiksi> Known_problems: coloque a url entre aspas simples
<ptl> Known_problems: usa '
<Known_problems> putz, tava colocando aspas duplas... por isso achei estranho.
<ptl> aspas duplas permitem que alguns caracteres especiais sejam expandidos dentro delas.
<Known_problems> naum tem uma parametro antes das aspas naum?
<ptl> ?
<Known_problems> pq tentei aqui as 3 tipo de aspas simples e necas!,  ' '  e '  '  e  `  `
<Known_problems> ou tenho que colocar as aspas so no local dos paretese ?
<ptl> ???
<ptl> Diga a linha que quer colocar
<ptl> é mais fácil que ficar perguntando
<ptl> a propósito, recomendo que aprenda um pouco de shell scripting pra saber como funciona o parsing no shell, não fique só confiando em informações fragmentárias.
<Known_problems> link é esse aqui: http://download.alerta24h.com.br/download/SMS_Power_View/SMS_Power_View_Windows_V02.09.04_(Requer_JRE).exe
<ptl> wget 'http://download.alerta24h.com.br/download/SMS_Power_View/SMS_Power_View_Windows_V02.09.04_(Requer_JRE).exe'
<Known_problems> ptl, ja fiz isso.
<ptl> e não funcionou? Acabei de testar aqui e deu certo, está baixando.
<Known_problems> ops deu certo.
<Known_problems> mais eu fiz do mesmo jeito. sera que meu teclado te japones que ele num quer funcionar
<ptl> Pode ser que tenha colocado um ' a mais no meio ou coisa assim. É um caractere pequeno, às vezes a gente não vê.
<Known_problems> o parameto -O nome-do-arquivo. pode trapalhar o uso das aspas?
<ptl> depende de onde sejam colocadas as aspas. Se você só as colocar em volta da URL, não.
<ptl> Veja, não é o comando que faz a interpretação das aspas. É o shell. Se você coloca as aspas simples em volta da string, você só está dizendo pro shell: "passe essa string inalterada para o comando" - e o detalhe: o comando *não* enxerga essas aspas. Ele recebe a string sem as aspas
<Known_problems> ptl, estava fazendo assim:  wget 'http://download.alerta24h.com.br/download/SMS_Power_View/SMS_Power_View_Windows_V02.09.04_(Requer_JRE).exe' -O  SMS_Power_View_Windows_V02.09.04_Requer_JRE.exe
<pqatsi> aspas simples pegam mal
<pqatsi> use aspas duplas
<ptl> funciona também, Known_problems. testei aqui e está indo
<pqatsi> ptl: aeeee
<ptl> pqatsi: ahuehua... é, nesse caso tanto faz, mas as aspas duplas permitem a interpretação de alguns metacaracteres ( \, $ e mais um ou outro )
<pqatsi> ptl: yeap
<ptl> `` é interpretado dentro das aspas duplas também
<ptl> aliás, eu detesto `` :P
<ptl> sempre uso $() ao invés de ``
<ptl> acho que já te disse, né?
<Known_problems> ptl, erro meu...
<pqatsi> ^^
<Known_problems> minto
<Known_problems> ptl, estava fazendo assim:  wget 'http://download.alerta24h.com.br/download/SMS_Power_View/SMS_Power_View_Windows_V02.09.04_(Requer_JRE).exe' -O  SMS_Power_View_Windows_V02.09.04_(Requer_JRE).exe
<pqatsi> Known_problems: cerque o link com ""
<pqatsi> e o nome também
<ptl> ah, os parênteses da última expressão estavam sendo interpretados e dando o erro.
<Known_problems> no nome do arquivo eu estava usando os parentese
<Known_problems> tem que retirar.
<ptl> ou usar aspas nele também!
<ptl> -O 'SMS_Power_View_Windows_V02.09.04_(Requer_JRE).exe'
<Known_problems> ptl, pois é.
<Known_problems> ptl, funfou agora.  bom tirar as aspas quando se defino outro nome pro arquivo. funcionou tambem
<Known_problems> ops! num quis dizer aspas e sim (parentese)
<pqatsi> Known_problems: pode usar o ()
<ptl> pqatsi: cara, essas sixxs tá me tirando do sério :(
<pqatsi> mas cerque com aspas
<Known_problems> ptl, pqatsi, veleu.
<pqatsi> ptl: cara, voce resolveu fazer um nat duplo sobre heartbeat
<ptl> pqatsi: o ipv6 tá caindo direto e ficando não-responsivo
<ptl> pqatsi: tá, mas já tirei, pow :P
<pqatsi> voce deveria morrer e pedir demissao da ibm
<ptl> ahuehuahua
<ptl> primeiro morrer
<ptl> depois pedir demissão, né?
<ptl> mas funcionava direitinho
<pqatsi> cara
<ptl> eu fazia até redireção dupla de portas pra usar webcam pelo aMSN e dava certo
<pqatsi> cara
<ptl> coroa
<pqatsi> ISSO NAO E TCP!!!!!!
<ptl> ?
<pqatsi> proto41 roda sobre IP
<pqatsi> tcp, udp, icmp, proto41... mesma posicao no modelo osi
<ptl> camada 4
<ptl> IP camada 3
<ptl> ethernet camada 2
<ptl> ok
<ptl> se fosse ipv6 não-tunelado estaria na camada 3
<pqatsi> The 6in4 traffic is sent over the IPv4 Internet inside IPv4 packets whose IP headers have the IP protocol number set to 41.
<ptl> mas eu desliguei o connection tracking do firewall
<ptl> eu entendi isso
<ptl> sim, sim
<ptl> mas o problema de responsividade está ocorrendo mesmo no servidor gateway que tem IP válido, pqatsi
<pqatsi> cara, em nat duplo nao da pra rotear isso
<ptl> tudo bem, mas não estou falando desse caso. Entendo por que o protocolo 41 vai se confundir com NAT duplo.
<pqatsi> ptl: vc tb deve ter uma conexao muito ruim. eu ja tive servidor com uptime com mais de 3 meses em ipv6 estatico/heatbeat
<ptl> estou falando da própria conexão de ipv6 - hoje por algum motivo ela está mais estável, tanto que estou falando contigo
<ptl> do gateway
<Ricardo__> tenso esse assunto de vcs
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: tenso nada
<pqatsi> voce que nao entende de redes :D
 * pqatsi corre
<pqatsi> ptl: eh, o correto seria voce pedir um tunel heartbeat, rodar no gateway e pedir uma subnet
<pqatsi> e distribuir na rede interna via radv
<pqatsi> *radvd
<Ricardo__> pqatsi, tri q tu é bonzao e ja nasceu feito ne.. parabens!!!
<ptl> precisaria de muitos pontos pra conseguir a subnet
<pqatsi> nasci feito... não sei, mas to me tornando
<pqatsi> ptl: nada cara
<ptl> além disso, quero poder usar o meu laptop em outros locais que não minha rede interna
<pqatsi> eu acho que voce devia ter pedido o tunel ayiya se voce quisesse usar do seu note
<pqatsi> porque ai encapsula via udp
<pqatsi> mas n tem problema
<pqatsi> por 1 nat ele passa "mais ou menos" sem problemas
<ptl> eu me confundo com os tipos de túneis. O heartbeat não é ayiya?
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: a questão é mais ou menos assim: Quanto voce quer ganhar no show do milhao? Um milhao oras! O objetivo e me tornar perfeito, se vou ser ou nao sao outros 500 ;)
<pqatsi> nao
<pqatsi> eh assim
<pqatsi> tem ostatic
<pqatsi> que é um autentico 6to4
<pqatsi> onde a autenticacao e feita por IP
<pqatsi> ou seja
<pqatsi> voce tem que ter um IP fixo
<pqatsi> o heartbeat é um 6to4 onde ao inves do ip ser configurado antes, ele é enviado via heartbeat
<ptl> definitivamente não é o meu caso. :)
<pqatsi> e o tunel é automaticamente fechado quando para de ir beats
<pqatsi> ayiya e um protocolo de tunelamento que transporta os pacotes para o POP via UDP
<pqatsi> ou seja, nao usa proto41 e sim IPv6 over UDP
<pqatsi> um protocolo proprio - btw - mas livre
<ptl> entendi. Onde está a documentação para os tipos de túnel? estou procurando no sítio da sixxs.net
<pqatsi> xo pegar o link
<ptl> achei
<ptl> https://www.sixxs.net/tools/ayiya/
<pqatsi> tem um favorito voando aqui sobre isso - se o delicious nao morreu - claro
<ptl> mudei pra AYIYA
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> ptl: ayiya é incrivelmente pratico
<ptl> starting...
<pqatsi> só é mais lento um pouco (Em termos de latencia)
<pqatsi> ptl: nao precisa fechar os clients
<pqatsi> ele mantem a conexao
<pqatsi> so dar restart no aiccu
<ptl> aeeeeeeeeee
<ptl> funcionou
<ptl> :D
<ptl> laptop.patola.org
<pqatsi> 64 bytes from brudi01.sixxs.net: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=169 ms
<pqatsi> PING laptop.patola.org(cl-270.udi-01.br.sixxs.net) 56 data bytes
<pqatsi> 64 bytes from cl-270.udi-01.br.sixxs.net: icmp_seq=1 ttl=63 time=279 ms
<pqatsi> ta bom
<pqatsi> baixa tua latencia
<ptl> valeu pela ajuda.
<pqatsi> ptl: abuse do google em ipv6 agora
<pqatsi> ponha um dns da sixxs na sua lista
<ptl> a propósito
<pqatsi> dig AAAA nscache.eu.sixxs.net
<ptl> pus um endereço de ipv6 no firefox e não rolou
<pqatsi> []
<pqatsi> nossa
<pqatsi> juro que li rebordosa do nick desse cara
<pqatsi> :p
<ptl> consegui
<ptl> ahuea
<ptl> pqatsi: hum, telnet ipv6.patola.org 80 tá indo aí?
<ptl> porta 80 é bloqueada? :-/
<ptl> parece que agora foi... reinicie o apache2
<pqatsi> Starting Nmap 5.21 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2010-12-19 20:09 BRST
<ptl> pelo visto quando a porta não está ocupada, a sixxs tranforma um reject em drop
<pqatsi> Nmap scan report for cl-263.udi-01.br.sixxs.net (2001:1291:200:106::2)
<pqatsi> Host is up (0.27s latency).
<pqatsi> PORT   STATE SERVICE
<pqatsi> aparentemente nao
<pqatsi> 80/tcp open  http
<pqatsi> a sixxs nao transforma nada
<ptl> é, mas se eu baixar o apache2 de novo, ele vai dar filtered na porta, quer apostar?
<geovanni> boa noite, alguém aqui tem instalado o zimbra no ubuntu 10 ?
<pqatsi> ue
<pqatsi> porta fechada e porta fechada
<ptl> não
<ptl> devia dar reject
<pqatsi> afff
<pqatsi> ip6tables-save
<ptl> não é ip6tables / iptables
<ptl> eu saberia, né?
<ptl> mas dei um ip6tables-save pra verificar também, e minhas suspeitas se confirmaram, sem drops
<pqatsi> policy defaut
<pqatsi> oia ae
<pqatsi> default
<vasco> oi. eu uso no Empathy uma coisa chamada "Pessoas por perto". Só que quando o roteador cai já não me consigo ligar novamente, a menos que reinicie o computador. Alguém sabe como faço para me ligar novamente ao "Pessoas por perto" no Empathy sem ter de reiniciar?
<pqatsi> hmmmm
<pqatsi> isso usa o protocolo bonjour da apple
<pqatsi> vasco: e nunca vi esse problema, sinceramente
<vasco> o que se poderia fazer era reiniciar esse protocolo
<vasco> este problema acontece sempre que o computador é ligado primeiro que o roteador
<vasco> ou quando o roteador cai
<ptl> vasco: talvez reiniciar o avahi-daemon... Acho que ele que é o daemon de zeroconf, não?
<vasco> ptl: não sei. como se faz isso?
<pqatsi> vasco: sim
<pqatsi> porque o anuncio e feito no boot
<ptl> vasco: service avahi-daemon restart
<vasco> ptl: eu executei esse comando, mas o problema continua
<vasco> acho que o avahi é desativado logo que inicio no ubuntu
<vasco> porque a minha rede funciona com .local
<vasco> ou algo do género
<ptl> tem algo no dmesg ou /var/log/messages ou ainda /var/log/daemon.log ?
<ptl> o avahi não é de zeroconf
<ptl> ó, eu errei
<ptl> ele é de multicast mDNS, que deve ser o seu problema mesmo
<ptl> então embora o serviço seja outro, é nele que deve estar o problema mesmo
<pqatsi> tente reiniciar os 2
<vasco> consegui conetarme
<ptl> já é um progresso, isso você não conseguia antes sem o reinício do avahi, certo?
<vasco> dei no terminal sudo avahi-daemon
<vasco> e resolveu
<ptl> se sim, então isso significa que estamos atacando o problema do jeito certo
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> vai ver ele ta caindo por alguma razao misteoriosa
<ptl> o melhor é ver nos logs do /var/log mesmo
<pqatsi> as vezes cai quando troca de gateway... mas e muita especulacao sem eu saber do que to falando :D
<vasco> ok
<pqatsi> vero
<RenatoSilva> por falvor alguém responsável pela wiki
<RenatoSilva> por favor alguém responsável pela wiki
<ptl> qual wiki?
<ruffleS> meu deus.. ta chovendo no meu desktop!
<ruffleS> lol
<ptl> não coma paçoca na frente do computador então
<ptl> e limpe esses perdigotos, menino
<ruffleS> é o plugin do compiz. primeira vez que vejo ele funcionando
<ptl> aaaaaah, sim
<ptl> já instalou aqueles experimentais?
<ruffleS> ainda não
<ptl> tenho vontade de instalar mas meio que medo de zoar tudo aqui
<ruffleS> idem idem
<crimeboy> ruffleS: puz aq o compiz com o xfce
<ptl> aquele de colocar janelas na diagonal é muito interessante
<th3j8k3r> boa noite galera
<RenatoSilva> ptl: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org
<th3j8k3r> estou com um probleminha aqui
<ruffleS> crimeboy, o/
<crimeboy> ruffleS: ;]
<th3j8k3r> estou tentando colocar janelas em chamas
<th3j8k3r> utilizo o UBUNTU
<RenatoSilva> ptl: aka a unica
<th3j8k3r> 64 BITS
<th3j8k3r> 10.04
<th3j8k3r> não consigo fazer os efeitos acontecerem
<th3j8k3r> minha placa está ativada
<th3j8k3r> tudo certo
<th3j8k3r> tanto que tem alguns efeitos ativados
<ruffleS> th3j8k3r, ja instalou o compizconfig-settings-manager ?!
<th3j8k3r> ruffles sim já instalei
<th3j8k3r> está tudo instaldo
<ruffleS> th3j8k3r, la na parte Animations
<th3j8k3r> sim...
<th3j8k3r> pera ae...vou abrir a janela para acompanhar
<vasco> eu tenho vários efeitos disponíveis mas não tenho esse das chamas, porquê?
<ruffleS> th3j8k3r, ih.. tava olhando aqui.. parece que eles removeram a animação do fogo
<th3j8k3r> removeram?
<ruffleS> creio que sim. quando o compiz virou compiz fusion
<vasco> então essa é a razão
<th3j8k3r> mas tem aqui...o efeito "queimar"
<th3j8k3r> então me ensina outro efeito legal
<th3j8k3r> quero aproveitar minha placa amigo
<th3j8k3r> ela é boa demais...pra ficar so no basicão
<ruffleS> th3j8k3r, bom.. pra minimizar e maximizar eu gosto do plugin chamado Minimize Effect
<th3j8k3r> entendem
<th3j8k3r> como faço
<th3j8k3r> ??
<ruffleS> mas você pode usar outros.. o magic lamp é bacana
<th3j8k3r> ruffles me ensina...não sou novo no UBUNTU
<th3j8k3r> ruffleS, não sei configurar
<ruffleS> th3j8k3r, vai futucando la no compizconfig que você aprende. pra habilitar um plugin basta ticar na cxinha ao lado dele
<ruffleS> alguns plugins não podem ser habilitados simultaneamente, por ex minimize effect e animations
<th3j8k3r> ruffleS, vou dar uma olhada lá agora...
<th3j8k3r> mas como ativo o COMPIZ
<th3j8k3r> ruffleS, essa é minha principal duvida
<ruffleS> th3j8k3r, eu sou suspeito pra falar pq eu uso muito pouco do compiz. eu desabilito quase todos os plugins e so deixo o scale e o fading windows habilitado
<th3j8k3r> ruffleS, parec que configuro
<Ricardo__> so é legal no inicio9
<Ricardo__> depois vira frescurite
<Ricardo__> e o cara desabilita tudo eheh
<th3j8k3r> hiihaahjjh
<ruffleS> Ricardo__, exatamente
<th3j8k3r> ruffleS, estou qurendo habilitar
<ruffleS> so habilito pra impressionar os amigos heheeh
<Ricardo__> akele cubo q nao é cubo
<ruffleS> tipo o cubo
<Ricardo__> eu nunca mais usei
<Ricardo__> uso muro de janelas normal
<th3j8k3r> ruffleS, para fazer um video
<ruffleS> Ricardo__, pra virar cubo basta aumentar o numero de desktops
<Ricardo__> nao cara
<ruffleS> ele pode ser triangulo, hexagono, etc
<th3j8k3r> estou querndo fazer um video sobre o UBUNTU
<Ricardo__> seria cubo se tivesse area de trabalho no teto
<Ricardo__> e no chao
<ruffleS> lol
<th3j8k3r> pra mostrar para meus vizinhos
<ruffleS> Ricardo__, ai você ja ta querendo um dado
<ruffleS> ahahah
<Ricardo__> eaheahae
<Ricardo__> sim o dado é um tipo de cubo
<th3j8k3r> que UBUNTU eé bem melhor do que WINDOWS
<Ricardo__> eaheahae
<vasco> como se reinicia um ambiente X no ubuntu?
<Ricardo__> é melhor sim
<Ricardo__> so q o seven ta legalzinho ate
<th3j8k3r> SIM...
<ruffleS> vasco, faz logout e login de novo
<crimeboy> vasco: sudo killall -HUP gdm
<ruffleS> crimeboy sempre indo pela maneira mais complicada eheheh
<th3j8k3r> Eu estou achando que o SEVEN vai fazer sucesso como o XP
<th3j8k3r> mas sou mais o UBUNTU mesmo
<ptl> vasco: service gdm restart
<Ricardo__> vista foi fracasso
<ruffleS> crimeboy, sudo service gdm restart
<Ricardo__> um me II
<th3j8k3r> estou aprendendo
<th3j8k3r> vou tentar modicar algo aqui...vlw galera
<th3j8k3r> pela ajuda de todos ae
<th3j8k3r> vlw
<ruffleS> th3j8k3r, boa sorte
<crimeboy> ruffleS: ehuma outra forma, estou acostumado com a maneira generica
<crimeboy> funcina em qualquer distro
<crimeboy> ;]
<Ricardo__> q distro usar qdo sair do ubuntu?
<Ricardo__> to com essa duvida
<Ricardo__> tentei o mandriva em maquina virtual e nao curti mto nao
<ruffleS> Ricardo__, arch linux :)
<RenatoSilva> alguém da wiki br?
<Galaxy|USA> Voltei '%\nBoas noite\n%'
#ubuntu-br 2011-12-12
<lulamolusco> copiar uma lista de musicas m3u para uma pasta: http://pastebin.com/WGHzVgEx
<betinho> oi
<betinho> boa noite
<lulamolusco> boa noite betinho
<betinho> pessoal,muito obrigado pelas participações de cada um de vcs no desenvolvimento de programas gratuitos
<betinho> eu gostaria de conhecer o lubuntu, este linux tem no nosso idioma, portugues?
<lulamolusco> betinho nunca usei lubuntu, mas a geracao *untu tem no nosso idioma
<betinho> bom, eu quero instalar um linux modesto, simples de usar, que gaste pouquissima memoria ram, mas que tenha ótimo desempenho em exibições de videos, pois meu netbook é muito fraquinho, ele usawindos 7 starter, mas os videos travam pelo fato de ser fraco,
<lulamolusco> betinho qual é a configuracao do note?
<omelete> usa o xubuntu ou lubuntu
<betinho> é o positivo sim+ x900
<betinho> atom n450, 2 giga ddr3, 32o giga hd, mas a configuração de placa de video eu não sei
<betinho> só sei que trava tudo quando rodo um video mkv, ou vob etc, videos pesado nem no sonho consigo rodar
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> rapaz uma maquina dessa era pra rodar video fullhd tranquilo é uma maquina moderna...problema deve ser no teu player/codec
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> mesmo no windows era pra rodar
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> mas se quiser fazer um teste pega o linux mint 11 lxde é MUITO leve e ja vem com os codecs de video e flash que o ubutu não vem roda o livecd e ve se funciona o que tu quer
<betinho> esse linux mint é portugues?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ele tem em varias linguas voce escolhe na hora de instalar inclusive portugues do brasil
<lulamolusco> betinho faz isso q o Ctrl-Alt-Del recomendou, mas lembra q o sistema pode ser lento devido ao boot via cdrom .... nada com o pc
<lulamolusco> depois q instala ele no hd fica 100%
<betinho> onde eu acho para baixar? dá para usar o wubi nele?
<lulamolusco> betinho http://www.linuxmint.com/download.php, aí tem versao 32 e 64bits com td os codecs  (DVD)
<illuminarch> Boa noite!
<betinho> boa noite illuminarch
<illuminarch> boa betinho... :)
<betinho> illum... qual linux vc usa?
<illuminarch> betinho no momento estou usando o arch
<illuminarch> mas por longos anos usei o ubuntu
<illuminarch> boa noite pqatsi Ursinha omelete Geowany quanto tempo :)
<betinho> eu vi o desktop do ubuntu 11.10, bom, eu achei muito diferente do que estou acostumado, ele ta muito escuro, parece que foi feito para o drakula, mas é muito bom, é leve
<illuminarch> Sim, na verdade o Ubuntu tem melhorando a cada versão, mas voce pode personalizar.
<illuminarch> Sempre existe algum tema que se adeque ao que voce procura!
<betinho> eu prefiro que os menus ou lista dos programas sejam como o do windows, reunidos no quantinho, e quando vc clica aparece a lista e tal... do ubuntu achei confuso, mas acho que é o costume, usando continuamente, é fácil se acostumar
<betinho> eita, quantinho -> cantinho kkk
<betinho> estou baixando o linux mint, vou testa-lo no meu netbook
<illuminarch> betinho vou ser bem sincero contigo, estive fazendo uma analise do windows 8 e se voce ver a prev do sistema é a copia fiel do unity com um toque do gnome 3
<illuminarch> ou seja, os usuarios do windows vao ter que se acostumar com a nova interface do sistema da redmond que esta a cara do linux, em breve as pessoas vao usar o linux com maior facilidade, a questão eh que algumas pessoas estao mau acostumadas. srsrsrs
<illuminarch> questao de tempo...
<betinho> hum, eu não entendo estes termos tecnicos ainda, estou conhecendo o linux agora, rsss, preciso aprender mais...
<illuminarch> voce pode ir ao google e pesquisar em imagens o unity e depois o gnome 3 e depois da uma olhada nas imagens do windows 8
<illuminarch> voce vai ver que sao identicos.
<illuminarch> srsrsrs
<betinho> boa sujestão, vou conferir
<illuminarch> pois eh... la voce vai ver varias imagens e claro se preferir pode ver no youtube alguns videos.. assim que se começa... depois voce vai estar ai compilando kernel e dando uma força da Ursinha :)
<illuminarch> *pra
<lulamolusco> illuminarch enfrentou alguns problemas quando mudou do ubuntu pro arch?
<illuminarch> lulamolusco, nao, apenas alguns comandos diferentes e formato dos pacotes diferentes. Mas tudo no linux ou melhor, a grande maioria é um padrão só... e claro as duas comunidades são ótimas no que se diz respeito a material de ajuda.
<illuminarch> Mas para pessoas que nao tem habito de resolver problemas sozinho nao recomendo o Arch, até porque a instalação dele eh minimalista, ou seja só vem os arquivos pra ter acesso a velha telinha preta... e a partir dai o usuario monta toda a instalação.
<lulamolusco> illuminarch pergunto isso, pois estou co ubuntu 10.04 e pretendo passear pelo arch
<omelete> illuminarch,  eae td na paz?
<illuminarch> lulamolusco, voce pode comecar usando distros baseadas no arch, mas recomendo voce passear mais um pouco pelo ubuntu. :) voce ja usa o ubuntu a quanto tempo ?
<illuminarch> omelete tudo tranquilo... resolvi entrar por aqui antes que alguem diga que fui preso srsrsrs
<illuminarch> e contigo ?
<omelete> lol
<lulamolusco> illuminarch uns 2~3 anos
<illuminarch> lulamolusco, voce ja entende sobre conflitos ? lilo ? grub ? fstab ? enfim esses detalhes ?
<illuminarch> lulamolusco, uma dica voce pode comecara usar o arch pela maquina virtual dentro do ubuntu...
<lulamolusco> illuminarch vou fazer isso
<illuminarch> no ubuntu a maquina virtual nao fica pesada...
<lulamolusco> vlw
<lulamolusco> : ]
<illuminarch> :)
<illuminarch> omelete... passei um tempao sem ter coragem de entrar aqui...
<omelete> illuminarch, pq?
<illuminarch> omele por conta do ocorrido com o André...
<illuminarch> eu fiquei sabendo tem 15 dias...
<illuminarch> e eu ainda nao acredito..
<omelete> fiquei sabendo pelo topico aqui msm
<illuminarch> nem me fale que ja me da um...nossa... enfim a vida continua...
<illuminarch> omelete voce lembra do giano ?
<omelete> ñ
<illuminarch> omelete ahhhhh :(
<illuminarch> bom gente to indo nessa... to com muita coisa pra traduzir... um abraco omelete lulamolusco betinho ate mais...
<omelete> illuminarch,  flw, t+, []s
<jean> boa noite a todos
<jean> algum poderia me ajudar em um problema que nao consigo solucionar nem encontrei respostas nos foruns?
<jean> é sobre touchpad de um notebook HP
<jean> digitando 2 linhas de comando como sudo ele funciona, mas toda vez que liga tem que digitar, tem como automatizar isso?
<jean> alguem poderia me ajudar?
<picolo> alguem vivo ai?
<renato> ola..
<picolo> eit
<Drak_> olá
<Drak_> alguem aí usa txt2tags?
<Celso> bom dia
<Andreson> Bom dia a todos!!!!
<bino> Bom dia
<AndreNoel> bino: dia...
<bino> tudo bom AndreNoel ?
<AndreNoel> tranquilo
<luis_> olá galera, eu precisso ajuda com um bug. aqui o link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/898615
<mm_> oq é isto?
<luis_> olá galera, eu precisso ajuda com um bug. aqui o link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/898615
<Katador> boa tarde!
<luis_> boa tarde Katador
<Katador> alguem ja usou dreamweaver+msql5 e LAMP no ubuntu?
<mm_> alguem me informa, qual programa eu uso que seja parecido com o msn, aqui no ubunto?
<Katador> mm_:  eu uso o pidgin
<Katador> muitoo bom, leve
<Katador> e abre varias contas ao mesmo tempo
<luis_> o emesene é uma alternativa
<Katador> tbm
<Katador> amsn
<mm_> eu baixo eles onde?
<luis_> o empathy vem com o ubuntu 11.10
<luis_> vc tentou usar ele?
<Katador> mm_:  o empathy é o unico que consegui rodar web cam com conta msn
<mm_> não
<mm_> meu pc vei com o megalinux
<mm_> ok
<mm_> muito obrigado
<Katador> se achar ele ruim... usa o pidgin é um monstro
<Katador> ^^
<luis_> Katador, como é a integração do pidgin com o Unity?
<mm_> ok
<mm_> achei o empathy aqui, q sorte!
<Katador> luis_:
<Katador> abre o terminal e digita sudo apt-get install pidgin
<Katador> ou abre a "central de programas do ubuntu" e procura lah "pidgin"
<luis_> se essa última linha era para mim, eu não perguntei como instalar ele. eu pergunto se a integração com o unity é boa
<luis_> quero dizer, pode accessar ele atraves do painel como o empathy
 * SuBmUnDo is away: I'm away (gone at 12th Dec, 18:03:21)
<Katador> a sim
<Katador> hauahuahaa
<luis_> etc
<Katador> sem problemas
<luis_> ok, vou levar isso em consideração
<luis_> >(
<luis_> eu precisso ajuda com um bug. aqui o link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/898615
<mm_> agora encontro outro problema, o empathy  não esta me oferecendo outra forma de entrar a não ser pela conta do facebook, como faço para entrar pela conta do msn?
<luis_> tem que adicionar uma conta do tipo msn apertando f4 e criando uma nova conta
<mm_> ok
<luis_> dai vc seleciona o protocolo MSN
<mm_> obrigado
<mm_> conssegui, valeu msm
<luis_> ;) mm_
 * SuBmUnDo changes away reason from "I'm away" to "I'm away"
 * SuBmUnDo returns (I'm away [9m 1s] => I'm away [18s]) (total away time: 9m 19s)
 * SuBmUnDo is away: Auto-away after 2 mins idle (gone at 12th Dec, 18:14:41)
 * SuBmUnDo`afk returns (Auto-away after 2 mins idle [3m 15s]) (total away time: 3m 15s)
<luis_> eu precisso ajuda com um bug. aqui o link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/898615
<mm_> os plug-ins de audio e etc eu tenho q baixa-los?
<H3ruS> eu to tentando acessar o samba com senha
<H3ruS> mas nao rola
<H3ruS> alguem pode ajudar
<xispirito> o H3ruS peida pra dentro
<H3ruS> 0.0
<xispirito> auhaehueaheahua
<H3ruS> até aqui
<H3ruS> eu sou melhor do melhor do mundo em esnobar o xispirito
<H3ruS> sai fora rapa ¬¬
<xispirito> buchechudo ¬¬
<H3ruS> MUHA HA HA
<H3ruS> =)
<Codifick> Boa noite pessoal, alguém sabe algum canal que discuta sobre Delphi?
<Codifick> Fala mactimes blz?
<mactimes> Codifick Beleza.
<mactimes> Codifick Nos conhecemos?
<Codifick> Sim, eu sou de Salvador e vc do RJ
<Codifick> Risos.....Como vai o Site da HT?
<Codifick> mactimes Lembrou?
<mactimes> Codifick Ah, sim.
<mactimes> Codifick Nick novo?
<Codifick> Sim sim, nick do domínio.
<Codifick> Risos...
<Codifick> mactimes e aí como estão as coisas? Evoluindo? Muitas novidades?
<ProgCibernox> Fala pessoal
<claudio-tux> noite
<claudio-tux> boa
<Celso> boa
<claudio-tux> Celso: atividade, finalmente
<claudio-tux> hehehe
<claudio-tux> meu amigo esses chat do linux estão parecendo cidade fantasma
<claudio-tux> heheh
<ProgCibernox> akakak
<ProgCibernox> kkk
<ProgCibernox> verdade , concordo
<claudio-tux> estou conectado desde as 8:00 no #fedora-br, fiz uma pergunta e até agora )% de resposta
<claudio-tux> 0%
<claudio-tux> hehehe
<claudio-tux> é osso
<ProgCibernox> kkkkk
<ProgCibernox> cara e a mesma coisa aqui no ubuntu tb
<ProgCibernox> a galera e muito calada
<claudio-tux> hehehehe
<claudio-tux> são 90% de bot
<ProgCibernox> nem um problema para dar ajuda .. kkkk
<ProgCibernox> kkkk
<claudio-tux> os caras devem está usando o ruindows, aí pra nao ficar feio deixam seus bots conectados
<claudio-tux> hehehe
<claudio-tux> que dureza
<ProgCibernox> cara tenho pavor de windows
<ProgCibernox> ja usei muito
<claudio-tux> é mais infelizmente o windows é igual a ex-mulher
<claudio-tux> nunca sai da sua vida
<ProgCibernox> vc usa dual boot no sistema ? ou vbox ?
<claudio-tux> 98% dos softwares são voltado para essa plataforma
<claudio-tux> infelismente
<claudio-tux> por isso tenho os dois
<claudio-tux> mas em 99% das vezes entro no linux
<claudio-tux> nao gosto do wine
<ProgCibernox> verdade cara os vst q uso ara guitarra so roda no win
<Celso> fico perdido no windows
<claudio-tux> eu sei que tem muita gente que nao concorda
<claudio-tux> mas no meu ver
<claudio-tux> o grande entrave para o linux não ser tão difundido
<ProgCibernox> e verdaed
<claudio-tux> é a questao de ter tantas distribuições
<claudio-tux> isso acaba confudindo os novos usuarios
<ProgCibernox> a variedade de programas de qualidade e pequena . ate porque o windws e comercial  e os programadores querem verder seu peixe
<claudio-tux> o rpblema nao é pelo winodws ser comercial
<claudio-tux> mas sim por ser o mais usado
<claudio-tux> no linux tb existem softwares pagos
<claudio-tux> nada impede
<ProgCibernox> verdade
<ProgCibernox> claro
<claudio-tux> meu amigo, imagina uma só distro linux
<claudio-tux> todos os fans do linux trabalhando somente nessa distro
<ProgCibernox> a ideia deve ser tipo ... quem tem dinheiro para comprar windows . tb compra outros softwares
<claudio-tux> seria 1000X melhor que qualquer outra
<ProgCibernox> e verdade
<claudio-tux> o que ja troquei de distro esse ano macaco não pula em um ano
<ProgCibernox> cara q q isso
<claudio-tux> hehehe
<ProgCibernox> vc ja migrou de quantas?
<claudio-tux> ubuntu, debian, arch, mint, slack e agora to no fedora
<claudio-tux> heheh
<claudio-tux> até quando eu nao sei
<ProgCibernox> poxa cara
<ProgCibernox> fsb vc ja usou ?
<claudio-tux> sao tantas distros, tantas atualizacoes que confudem minha cabeça\
<claudio-tux> fsb ou free bsd?
<ProgCibernox> Eu estou querendo migrar para o debian,para programação. atualmente uso o ubuntu 11.10
<ProgCibernox> ops resumi tudo
<claudio-tux> ProgCibernox: o debian é otimo
<claudio-tux> mas tudo tem que ser feito na mao
<ProgCibernox> vc programa tb ?
<claudio-tux> meu note com ele ficou sem audio, sem touchpad, sem wireless, sem video
<claudio-tux> ele nao instalou nada
<claudio-tux> programo em java, android e delphi
<ProgCibernox> legal claudio
<ProgCibernox> eu programo em python e as vezes em c++
<claudio-tux> por conta do delphi acabo nao disvinculando do windows
<ProgCibernox> verdade
<paladinn> usa o turbo dev pra coda delphi no linux
<claudio-tux> nao tem uma ferramenta a altura
<paladinn> 0o
<ProgCibernox> vc ja usou o lazarus ?
<paladinn> ou emula windows
<claudio-tux> uma bosta
<claudio-tux> o lazarus tem muita falha
#ubuntu-br 2011-12-13
<claudio-tux> ja no java e android nao tenho problema
<claudio-tux> pois uso o eclipse
<ProgCibernox> pelo q vi o laxzarus foi criado para tentar reviver o delphi
<claudio-tux> que é uma otima ferramenta multi plataforma
<ProgCibernox> o eclise e uma otima ide
<claudio-tux> pois é
<ProgCibernox> para python nao funciona pois os plugins dele nao tem atualizações e pararam de serem desenvolvidos
<claudio-tux> usa qual ide?
<ProgCibernox> no windows usava o notepad++ porem quando vim para linux estou usando o codeblock para c++ e o drpython para python
<claudio-tux> nunca estudei python
<claudio-tux> nao sei nem por onde começar
<claudio-tux> hehehe
<ProgCibernox> cara e uma linguagem muito mais tranquila.. e poderosa.. pois ela e criada em c++ com uma vasta biblioteca de bibliotecas .e uma linguagem de alto nivel (o mais proximo da linguagem humana)
<ProgCibernox> pelo q vi na net ate a nasa a usa
<ProgCibernox> atribuição de variaveis, definiçoes de blocos edentados de codigo, classes .... tudo tranquilo para criar
<ProgCibernox> uma linguagem bem conforatavel... e ja vem embutida no linux
<ProgCibernox> q propaganda hein
<ProgCibernox> kkkkk
<claudio-tux> heheheh
<claudio-tux> merchan
<ProgCibernox> kkk
<claudio-tux> ela é orientada a objetos?
<ProgCibernox> isso ai
<ProgCibernox> orientadissima
<claudio-tux> blz
<ProgCibernox> orientadissima a objetos
<claudio-tux> ultimamente resolvir brincar com android
<claudio-tux> émuito legal
<ProgCibernox> http://www.python.org.br/wiki
<ProgCibernox> Olhe nesse site na aba impressione se
<ProgCibernox> esse site e a comunidade brasileira de python e na aba impresione se eles falam um pouco da linguagem
<ProgCibernox> androi nao intendo
<ProgCibernox> mais vc diz a plataforma move ?
<ProgCibernox> movel
<claudio-tux> sim
<claudio-tux> para celular
<ProgCibernox> para tablet tb
<claudio-tux> correto
<ProgCibernox> esse no vo comprar um
<ProgCibernox> heheh
<claudio-tux> é show de bola
<ProgCibernox> vc tem ?
<claudio-tux> android roda num kernel linux
<claudio-tux> tenho sim
<ProgCibernox> q legal cara nao sabia
<claudio-tux> android = linux + java + xml
<ProgCibernox> kernel linux
<claudio-tux> é
<ProgCibernox> massa cara
<claudio-tux> entro no SO do meu celular atraves do ssh
<claudio-tux> é linux puro
<ProgCibernox> que maneiro cara
<ProgCibernox> quando eu comprar o meu vo fuçar para dexcobrir
<ProgCibernox> kkkk
<claudio-tux> rsrs
<claudio-tux> ja formatei meu celular
<claudio-tux> instalei uma nova versao
<claudio-tux> ja fussei tudo
<ProgCibernox> eu tinha um a1200 motorola eu fiz atualização de os nele . ele usava kernel linux se nao me engano
<ProgCibernox> dava para colocar ate emulador de ps1 nele
<ProgCibernox> kkkk
<ProgCibernox> vc e estudante ou trabalha na area ?
<claudio-tux> de tudo um pouco
<ProgCibernox> legal
<claudio-tux> sou formado em ciencias da computacao
<claudio-tux> no momento tenho uma assistencia tecnica em informatica
<claudio-tux> mas nao deixo de estudar
<ProgCibernox> legal. eu faço gestao em tecnologia de informaçao
<ProgCibernox> ja fui tecnico... mais pela baixa remuneração q sai da area
<ProgCibernox> na minha cidade tecnico ganha pouco
<claudio-tux> geralmente o salario é baixo
<claudio-tux> em torno de 900,00
<ProgCibernox> hum se isso fosse baixo trabalharia por bastante tempo na info
<ProgCibernox> eu ja cheguei a granhar meio salario minimo
<claudio-tux> e quanto pagao ai na sua cidade?
<claudio-tux> nossa
<claudio-tux> onde vc mora?
<ProgCibernox> ouro preto.... e ainda sa com carta de recomendação
<claudio-tux> hehe
<claudio-tux> em minas
<claudio-tux> ?
<ProgCibernox> depois um salario .. e so tinha eu no suporte tecnico , montava maquina ,conferia, recebia maquina com defeito ,consertava , instalava os , instalava rede , atendia o cliente e ganhava um salario minimo
<ProgCibernox> Eh em minas gerais
<ProgCibernox> Modestia parte.. sou bom no que faço
<ProgCibernox> kkk
<claudio-tux> rsrs
<claudio-tux> qual a populacao de ouro preto
<claudio-tux> ?
<ProgCibernox> 58 mil
<claudio-tux> ah ta explicado
<ProgCibernox> 58 mil habitantes
<claudio-tux> é uma cidade pequena
<claudio-tux> por isso o salarios é baixo
<ProgCibernox> to vendo se consigo mudar para uma cidade maior no campo tecnologico
<ProgCibernox> verdade
<claudio-tux> moro em petrolina - pe
<ProgCibernox> legal cara
<ProgCibernox> pernanbuco
<claudio-tux> aqui tem algo em torno de 600 mil habitantes
<claudio-tux> por isso o mercado paga melhor
<ProgCibernox> oua ! sua cidade e grande msm
<ProgCibernox> ja ouvi falar de petrolina
<claudio-tux> serio?
<claudio-tux> onde?
<ProgCibernox> na televisao
<claudio-tux> hum
<ProgCibernox> to vendo se mudo para belo horizonte mais o problema e a falta de oportunidade
<claudio-tux> blz
<claudio-tux> to indo nessa
<claudio-tux> o sono chegou
<ProgCibernox> falou cara
<claudio-tux> falou
<iv4nBR> Ubuntu 11.10 X86_64(notebook) estou com problema de rede, minha eth0 nao pega DHCP e nem Static IP; minha eth0 JMicron JMC250! No entanto o Wireless estah normal.
<kasinsk> boa noite
<Iv4nBR> Consegui ativar dhcp e static IP na minha eth0, o fato curioso é q só ativa após ifup eth0 no console! Pelo icone grafico ao lado do relogio não ativa!
<Iv4nBR> claro tb tive q editar manualmente o /etc/network/interfaces p/ DHCP/Static IP
<Iv4nBR> já automaticamente o ubuntu 11.10 nao consegue levantar a interface, noto q na inicialização ele fica em wait tentando levantar a configuração da rede, mas acaba nao conseguindo!
<xGrind> teste :D
<Iv4nBR> opa!!
<Iv4nBR> Acho interessante a galera aqui, uma porrada de gente conectada mas ninguem fala nada! legal
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> o canal ja foi mais animado
<xGrind> eu to testando o IRC no instantbird aki
<Iv4nBR> pois eh! so nao entendo o pq do cara ficar conectado sem falar nada, sem acompanhar as mensagens... sinistro
<Ubuntu-BR> pessoal, quero instalar um programa que depende de um pacote antigo, como faço para resolver?
<Ubuntu-BR> "kdelibs5: Depends: libkdecore5 (= 4:4.5.5-0ubuntu2.1) but 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu1~ppa1~maverick1 is installed."
<xGrind> nao sei ;/
<xGrind> q software é esse?
<Ubuntu-BR> basket
<Ubuntu-BR> xGrind: eu fiz uma besteira com o Tasksel e estou tentando reinstalar uns pacotes que eu tinha
<xGrind> Ubuntu-BR ; http://pkgs.org/search/?keyword=tasksel
<Ubuntu-BR> xGrind: meu erro foi retirar um pacote do tasksel...  mas ele não tem mais a ver com o problema...  o problema agora é esse conflito de versões
<xGrind> isso q é ruim do Ubuntu ;/
<xGrind> muda a versao e da problemas de compatibilidade
<Ubuntu-BR> pois é...  parece que é isso mesmo
<Celso> bom dia
<sourogerio> bom dia
<sourogerio> gnome3.2 é possivel no ubuntu 10.04?
<spiga> sim
<spiga> e so atualizar que é possivel
<sourogerio> ok
<sourogerio> obg
<spiga> algum programa ai que analyza se o HD esta com BadBlocks
<terashima> por favor quem puder me ajudar , estou tendo um probleminha minha rede ubuntu window o ubuntu acessa o windows o windows somente acessa via executar \\192.168.0.111 , gostaria de acessar via redes direto. Se puderem me ajudar desde ja agradeço
<Eronides> pessoal instalei o driver pra RTL8188CUS mas mal consigo navegar, não demora a cair a internet ou simplesmente não navega
<Eronides> no ubuntu 10.10 funcionanva tranquilo, mas agora no ubuntu 11.10 não
<ldinnout> Estou procurando dados e informações sobre o uso e desenvolvimento de Linux aqui no Brasil. Sei que o Google é meu amigo, mas alguém sabe me dizer onde encontro estatísticas do tipo: número de desenvolvedores brasileiros contribuintes do kernel? Número de universidades que ensinam e usam linux em seus cursos?
<halleype> bom dia!!!
<halleype> alguém manja da parte técnica?
<halleype> estou com problema em um HD no Linux.
<omelete> halleype,  q tipo de problema?
<halleype> Está dando a seguinte mensagem: "Não foi possível iniciar o processo. Não foi possível criar o io-slave: Klauncher disse: Protocolo desconhecido".
<halleype> Não consigo gravar nada no HD.
<omelete> kde?
<omelete> sistema ta atualizado?
<halleype> estou com a disto linux educacional 3.0.
<halleype> distro
<halleype> não atualizei o SO, pois qdo faço download naum baixa o arquivo por completo.
<halleype> Omelete??
<halleype> Tenho dois HDs (160GB cada um)
<halleype> um funciona normal.
<omelete> esse aparece qdo?
<omelete> ao montar o hd, qdo abre o dolphin?
<halleype> veja só: qdo eu for em mídia de armazenamento o HD com problema não aparece montado.
<halleype> retificando:  qdo eu vou em mídia de armazenamento o HD com problema não aparece montado.
<halleype> eu não posso abri a máquina, pois ainda está na garantia.
<halleype> naum tenho o dolphin instalado no pc.
<omelete> verifica o fstab pra ver se tá td ok
<halleype> momento
<halleype> oiiii!!!
<u7pL> pessoal tenho 2 dedicados e quero fazer balance dns entre eles, alguem aqui faz esse serviço?
<TilelesBruto> boa tarde pessoal
<TilelesBruto> Gostaria de saber se exite alguma maneira de acessar o webmin via linha de comando
<TilelesBruto> esqueci de dizer no ubuntu server 10.04
<leandro_rc2010> alguem existe alguma forma de add um grupo em modo grafico no ubuntu 11.10 ?
<enrique> ola!
<leandro_rc2010> existe alguma forma de add um grupo em modo grafico no ubuntu 11.10?
<Katador> alguem usa pidgin aqui? preciso de tira uma duvida
<Katador> tenho um contato no pidgin que esta com um icone (parecido com uma impressora) do lado da foto, isso significa oq?
<enrique> credo.. acostumei com o terminal a usar ctrol+w, mas aqui parece que nao é bom fazer isso..
<Katador> kkkkk
<enrique> como distinguo se uma msg é só para mim, ou para o canal todo?
<Katador> se aparecer horario antes
<Katador> eh pro canal
<Katador> se nao aparecer nada, eh so pra vc
<enrique> ah! bom saber... e por que alguns nicks ficam com cor diferente?
<Katador> isso eh configuraçao do pidgin
<Katador> da pra mudar isso
<Katador> mas nao sei onde¹ ahuahauahauha
<enrique> mudando de assunto... é muito esquisito instalar um ubuntu-server em um notebook?
<enrique> ...nao gostei muito da carinha dos 11.xx
<enrique> até mais!
<iV4nBR> Boa tarde!
<iV4nBR> Alguem tem alguma dica p/ instalar XUbuntu em um Thin Client 1G mEM, HD 80GB, qdo tento instalar ele trava apos a seleção do Idioma do teclado!
<iV4nBR> Interessante q nesses mesmos Thin Client eu consigo instalar o SLackware normalmente
<MarconM> Geowany[work]:
<TilelesBruto> valeu
<megalinux> preciso de ajuda
<megalinux> não consigo acessar a internet
<xispirito> ./boom.sh
<xispirito> ops ¬¬
<ProgCibernox> boa noite
<ProgCibernox> alguem aqui Conhece o framework django ?
#ubuntu-br 2011-12-14
<L88os> boa noite a todos
<L88os> Estou tendo alguns problemas com o desligamento do Ubuntu, como conseguir logs do sistema?
<licensed> Eu instalei o sistema sem SWAP. caso eu queira criar agora o que preciso fazer? já criei a particao swap de 1gb. agora é só adicionar uma linha no fstab? que linha é essa?
<omelete> licensed,  q_p
<omelete> L88os,  /var/log
<xispirito> licensed, swapon $PARTIÇÂO
<xispirito> e adicione a linha no fstab, para ficar permanente
<omelete> adiciona o fstab
<omelete> e manda um swapon -a
<licensed> swapon -a é so 1x? ou toda vez q iniciar o sistema? voces podiam colar pra mim a linha no fstab
<L88os> omelete: qual é o log referente ao desligamento?
<xispirito> licensed, swapon é só agora
<xispirito> no próximo boot o fstab monta
<xispirito> /dev/$PARTIÇÃO swap swap defaults 0 0
<xispirito> e era isso ae
<licensed> xispirito, valeu mano vou tentar
<xispirito> licensed, se colocar no fstab via UUID é melhor
<licensed> entao xispirito que nem tem meu / e meu /home la. mas nao sei os parametros, nem como pegar o UUID dela
<licensed> xispirito, ja consegui
<licensed> valeu =D
<xispirito> ok
<jhnsn> /msg nickserv set email DIRECCIONEMAIL
<jhnsn> /msg nickserv set hide email on
<th3_4zarado>  /msg nickserv link NICKPRIMARIO CONTRASEÑA
<Celso> bom dia
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.  Alguém aqui trabalha com GTK e C?
<alvaro> gostaria de saber qual atualizações são realmente necessarias no Ubuntu 11.10?
<Flash-xD> Ow galera como faço pra mostrar por partes um cat de um arquivo gigante?
<alvaro> ninguem sabe?
<ldinnout> cat <file> | less
<Flash-xD> Perfeito! Vlw ldinnout !!!!!
<alvaro> qual são as atualizações necessarias do ubuntu 11.10?
<alvaro> ???????
<secretaria> ola
<secretaria> alguem pode me ajudar?
<secretaria> ola
<Chester> galera alguem sabe como Instalar o Zeus no Ubuntu???
<Chester> Instalei o delphi Funcionou aeee o Zeus deu pau!!!
<irtigor> passa a msg de erro, se alguém puder ajudar...
<Chester> [Fatal Error] ZPlain.dpk(30): Could not create output file 'c:\arquivos de programas\borland\delphi7\Projects\Bpl\ZCore.bpl'
<Chester> ninguem sabe???
<pereba> alguém ai usa privoxy?
<lulamolusco> pereba de vez em quando...
<Chester> Galera resolvi o problema meu
<pereba> queria saber como bloquear popups, esse link por examplo http://www.multiupload.com/K4QQ9K1PN0 (clica em direct download), abre uma popup corna que o Privoxy bloqueia o conteúdo, mas se for só isso não adianta nada
<Chester> foi só criar os diretorios funionou \Projects\Bpl\
<pereba> "Your request for http://www.multiupload.com/popunder/?id=1 was blocked. "
<pereba> coisa inútil
<pereba> tem ideia, lulamolusco
<lulamolusco> pereba, nao tenho certeza, muito host bloqueiam conexoes vindas de redes tor (se vc está usando)
<pereba> ah
<pereba> tu confundiu as paradas :P
<pereba> não estou usando o privoxy quem vem no pack do tor
<pereba> estou usando ele sozinho como proxy web content filter
<pereba> www.privoxy.org
<lulamolusco> hum, ae n sei
<pereba> blz
<lulamolusco> pereba pra cache uso squid, pra filtros squid+dansguardian
<pereba> tem como tu testar esse site pra ver se bloqueia a popup? (apaga cookies do site se testou antes)
<pereba> ou tu não usa filtro para ads/popups
<pereba> corno
<irtigor> pereba: ele serve pra bloquear o conteudo
<pereba> só isso, nada mais?
<pereba> para o que desejo também acho que sera dificil um filtro generico
<lulamolusco> pereba dá uma procurada sobre dansguardian, acredito q ele resolve teu problema
<irtigor> pereba: aqui eu uso o noscript pra bloquear javascript (um efeito colateral é que é extremamente raro eu ver um popup)
<pereba> odeio esse noscript, mais incomoda do que ajuda
<pereba> tenho saco pra ficar autorizando cada script/site que acessar não
<irtigor> a não ser que você __só___ entre em páginas novas o tempo todo (não possua uma rotina), em pouquíssimo tempo você nem lembra que tá usando ele
<pereba> todo dia dezenas de novos sites
<irtigor> é claro... mas 1 ou 2 você vai precisar liberar algum java script
<pereba> dansguardian é só pra *nix, preciso para ruindows também
<pereba> vou me contentar com ad block plus mesmo, as popups abrem e ele fecha em seguida, meio incomodo, mas funfa
<irtigor> a ideia não é ter o dansguardian em cada máquina da rede...
<pereba> sim, o ideal é usar com o squid
<pereba> mas aqui em casa não vejo muita razão para manter um server
<pereba> teste de acentuação éçãèí'"
<Maninho> nussa... servidor ssh sinistro loga via terminal loga via winscp num loga via filezilla 0.0
<lulamolusco> Maninho filezilla n eh ftp?
<lulamolusco> deve ter alguma opcao de ftp sobre ssh, deve rodar
<Maninho> lol
<Maninho> ftp e ssh
<Maninho> hehehehe
<Maninho> ele vai de sftp
<Maninho> coloca um server nome senha 22
<Maninho> vai de boas hehehehe
<Maninho> mas este não rola =/
<lulamolusco> sim ae sim, mas por default eh só ftp ou n?
<Maninho> quando ativar um novo site ele lista o primeiro {ftp}
<Maninho> mas tem os dois
<Maninho> → FTP - Protocolo de Transferência de Arquivos
<Maninho> → SFTP - SSH File Transfer Protocol
<lulamolusco> sftp, porta 22, login e senha (nao anonimo)... nao tem nada sobre ssh2?
<Maninho> AHH saquei: {Não é possível incializar protocolo SFTP. O endereço é de um servidor SFTP?} o trem só vai de SCP tenso
 * Maninho vai torar com wine
 * Maninho fuis
<MarceloVaz> boa noite
<MarceloVaz> alguem q use postgresql no chan?
<MarceloVaz> estou com um banco exigindo vacuum com muita frequencia, n sei se seria uma boa ativar o autovacuum ou não
<MarceloVaz> ou um bom script para automatizar este processo
#ubuntu-br 2011-12-15
<geowany> alguem viu a yutaka por ai?
<geowany_> horrivel esse quassel
<Chester> Uso postgree mas no D7
<MarceloVaz> Chester oq seria D7?
<Chester> Dhelphi
<Chester> ***delphi
<annakamilla> ola'
<annakamilla> alguem pode me tirar uma duvida
<Giverny> annakamilla fala a dúvida
<Giverny> annakamilla se alguém souber vai responder
<annakamilla> hoje fui remover o meu driver da nvidia 290 que estava instalado no meu pc, porque na hora que eu estava assistindo anime tava travando muito o video, deu erro de temperatura ao voltar ao 285 e o glxgears tava registrando 3000 fps
<annakamilla> pode ser cooler isso dai ??
<Giverny> pode ser
<Giverny> annakamilla sua placa de vídeo é nova annakamilla
<Giverny> ?
<annakamilla> faz tempo que tenho ela
<annakamilla> é uma nvidia gforce 6200
<Giverny> pode ser que ela esteja nas últimas
<annakamilla> como assim ??
<Giverny> dando sinal que tá indo embora
<Giverny> :}
<annakamilla> mas olha eu não tenho cooler instalado nela
<Giverny> annakamilla mesmo assim não era pra tá esquentando
<Giverny> só com um anime
<annakamilla> Giverny: não é só com um anime tem compiz ativado
<annakamilla> tem awn
<Giverny> seu processador é bom?
<annakamilla> p4
<annakamilla> intel
<Giverny> tenso ai
<annakamilla> calor qui em londrina tá afetando os circuitos da máquina
<Giverny> capaz também
<annakamilla> e o meu pc nem gasta muito a memória dele
<Giverny> normal
<Giverny> tu pode tentar botar um cooler
<annakamilla> ok
<annakamilla> brigada
<samuel_> duvida rápida
<samuel_> é possivel instalar o gnome shell no kubuntu ?
<annakamilla> Giverny: desbilitei o compiz
<annakamilla> melhorou bastante o negocio aqui
<annakamilla> vo rodar por quanto com ele desabilitado
<annakamilla> obrigada
<lulamolusco> annakamilla vc chegou a medir a temperatura do processador ou da ram antes ou depois?
<annakamilla> lulamolusco: a ram tenho certeza que tá normal, mas o processador desconfio
<annakamilla> pq ele dá cpu 0 e cpu 1 com temperatura
<lulamolusco> que temperatura marca?
<annakamilla> pera ai lulamolusco
<annakamilla> sexpistol: http://pastebin.com/Qt1GchwN
<sexpistol> annakamilla q ferramenta vc usou pra ver a temp?
<annakamilla> sexpistol: é a entrada pelo dmseg
<annakamilla> dmesg
<annakamilla> o bios tabme alerta temperatura alta
<annakamilla> acabei não usando programa nenhum
<sexpistol> eita, instalei o xsensors aqui, me apavorei
<sexpistol> q temp mostra na bios?
<sexpistol> +ou-
<annakamilla> vixi na verdade nem medi, só medi por isso dai que te mostrei
<annakamilla> como que funciona esse xsensors??
<sexpistol> annakamilla faz assim, no terminal: sudo apt-get install xsensors
<annakamilla> sim instalei ele, mas da uma tela em branco
<sexpistol> annakamilla
<sexpistol> no terminal: sensors
<sexpistol> o q aparece?
<annakamilla> sim digitei ele e aparece uma tela pequena e sem nada
<sexpistol> hum, mas escreve só: sensors
<sexpistol> nao é pra instalar, só executar ele... acho q vem com o ubuntu
<annakamilla> k
<annakamilla> ok
<annakamilla> mas ele não detecta o sensor
<annakamilla> :(
<sexpistol> hum
<annakamilla> ele detecta a placa e não detecta o sensor
<annakamilla> vo dormir
<annakamilla> bjs
<alvaro> qual são as atualizações necessarias, para o ubuntu11.04?
<alvaro> tinha me equivocado quanto a versão
<alvaro> ?????????
<spiga> ?
<spiga> como e so trocar para natty
<spiga> os repositorios e atualizar
<spiga> so isso
<alvaro> eu quero saber é quais as atualizações que são realmente necessarias, por enquanto estou aguardando  a 12.04 LTS, para mudar de versão
<alvaro> principalmente no tocante a atualização de segurança
<pb3natt0> bom dia
<pb3natt0> deletei todos os meus grupos de usuario
<pb3natt0> agora nao tenho mais acesso ao sudo
<spiga> hauhuahu
<spiga> vc consegue logar como root?
<HenriqCabral> oi galera preciso de uma ajuda com rematerização
<HenriqCabral> alguem sabe como criar um livecd?
<irtigor> HenriqCabral: tente o resmatersys
<elionay> quit
<elionay> exit
<tiago_> Ola
<tiago_> alguem pode me ajudar com a tradução do Man Page no Ubuntu
<tiago_> eu ja consegui traduzir
<tiago_> mas ele em portugues nao esta como o padrao
<tiago_> eu preciso colocar um parametro para ver ele traduzido
<tiago_> Alguem passou por isso?
<tiago_> Ola
<tiago_> preciso de ajuda com a tradução do Man Page
<tiago_> alguem pode me ajudar?
<tiago_> eu ja o traduzi
<tiago_> mas nao sei como colocar a tradução como padrado
<Kazenin> tiago_, vc traduziu usando aquele software online ?
<tiago_> padrao
<tiago_> nao
<tiago_> eu traduzi por linha de comando
<tiago_> direto no console
<Kazenin> você chegou a assinar a lista de discussão do grupo de tradutores, algo assim? pq eu mesmo nunca traduzi não
<tiago_> nao nao
<tiago_> nao participo do grupo de tradução nao
<tiago_> eu instalei a tradução no meu
<tiago_> entendeu?
<Kazenin> certo
<tiago_> apenas como usuario, ainda nao como contribuidor rs
<tiago_> tipo
<tiago_> para ver ele traduzido eu tenho q colocar o seguinte comando: man -L pt cp
<tiago_> sendo q se eu colocar o padrado: man man
<tiago_> ele vem em ingles :s
<tiago_> queria saber como alternar o padrao para o pt br
<tiago_> tem alguma ideia?
<tiago_> alguem tem alguma ideia?
<tiago_> Estou de saida
<tiago_> mas deixarei aqui online
<tiago_> se alguem tiver alguma ideia
<tiago_> agradeço
<patrick_> ae brs?
<barna> blz?
<patrick_> opa
<patrick_> pode me ajudar
<patrick_> como coloco ip fixo no meu ubuntu?
<barna> ip de uma rede local da internet?
<patrick_> isso
<patrick_> quero colocar no virtual box
<patrick_> gostaria de aprender muito sobre o linux.. e para isso servidores devem possuir nomes e ips fixos
<patrick_> barna voce tem skype?
<barna> 1seg
<patrick_> ok
<barna> patrick_, vc quer colocar ip fixo de uma Vm pra um host? é isso?
<patrick_> é isso mesmo
<barna> hummmm! imagino q de pra fazer isso, tenho até uma certa idea de como fazer, mas nunca fiz!
<barna> patrick_, eu to no trabalho, vou tenter descubrir, mas se chegar alguem aki vou ter q voltar ao trabalho!
<patrick_> ok
<patrick_> voce tem algum outro tipo de meio
<patrick_> para que possamos conversar, msn ou skype
<patrick_> pois sou iniciante de linux server
<patrick_> e queria aprender muito
<barna> patrick_, Seja Bem Vindo!
<barna> kra, agora não, ja to clandestino aki no irc! skype e msn agora num rola!
<barna> sem falar q num manjo quase nada de rede!
<patrick_> ta blz
<barna> falando aki tem mais 50 pessoas lendo q podem contribuir!
<barna> ajudar!
<patrick_> mas poucos respondem
<patrick_> irei entao continuar tentando
<barna> sim, hoje o canal ta bem parado!
<barna> patrick_, qual o Os Host e qual o Os guest?
<patrick_> eu quero fazer o ubuntu como server e uma estação escrava...
<patrick_> para isso preciso colocar os ips fixos
<patrick_> o problema é o gateway e o dns
<L88os> boa tarde
<patrick_> boa tarde
<L88os> patrick: você costuma reportar problemas no ubuntu?
<barna> patrão chegando!
<barna> fui......
<patrick_> ok
<patrick_> eu n reporto n
<L88os> porque?
<patrick_> eu sou iniciante ainda
<L88os> ahhh
<patrick_> quero aprender e estou atualmente estudando redes de computadores
<L88os> legal
<L88os> bons estudos
<patrick_> eu uso o linux aqui tem uns 4 meses ja
<patrick_> ubuntu 10.04
<patrick_> queria que alguem pudesse me ajudar com as minhas perguntas...
<patrick_> voce pode me ajudar?
<L88os> fala ai
<L88os> não tenho muita experiência mas talvez eu possa responder uma ou outra pergunta.
<patrick_> quais os tipos de servidores e softwares para gerenciamento de linux
<patrick_> ?
<L88os> ixii.
<patrick_> ....
<L88os> acho que eu não sou a pessoa mais indicada para te responder isso
<patrick_> eu conheço alguns
<patrick_> mas queria saber os avançados
<patrick_> sei os basico
<L88os> você conhece o site vivaolinux.com.br?
<patrick_> sim
<L88os> tentou perguntar lá?
<patrick_> vo tenta la
<patrick_> vlws
<L88os> a resposta lá geralmente é super rápida.
<Stockholder> Boa noite
<patrick_> boa noite
<L88os> boa noite
<juliano_> Boa noite
<nmatni> alguem teve problema para instalar o xmonad no ubuntu?
#ubuntu-br 2011-12-16
<tiago_> boa noite
<tiago_> TENHO UM PROBLEMA EM TRADUZIR O MAN MAN
<tiago_> AGUEL PODE ME AJUDAR
<tiago_> USO UBUNTU
<tiago_> 10.-
<tiago_> PROBLEMA EM TRADUZIR O MAN MAN
<tiago_> CORRIGINDO
<tiago_> MAN PAGE
<tiago_> :p
<nmatni> tiago_ o que vc quer?
<nmatni> tiago_ seja mais especifico
<patrick_> algum profissional em linux ai?
<tiago_> OLa
<tiago_> tem alguem ae
<tiago_> ????
<tiago_> A sala tem bastante gente logada
<tiago_> mas ninguem falando nada
<tiago_> tipo
<tiago_> deixa conectado e vai ficar vendo filme no XVideos????
<tiago_> pow
<tiago_> tem alguem q possa ajuda
<tiago_> e coisa boba
<tiago_> mas nao tem em forum nenhum
<tiago_> E tbm e fogo
<tiago_> os cara copia e cola uma explicação imcompleta
<tiago_> e coloca no site
<tiago_> pra atrair visitantes
<tiago_> mas depois nao explica direito como proceder
<tiago_> alguem pode me ajudar com o MAN PAGE???
<tiago_> Ola
<tiago_> alguem
<tiago_> ???
<tiago_> Ola
<tiago_> alguem ae pode me ajudar
<tiago_> Ola
<tiago_> alguem pode me ajudar com a tradução do MAN PAGE
<tiago_> ???
<tiago_> eu ja instalei
<tiago_> mas continua mostrando em ingles
<tiago_> namtni
<patrick_> tiago on?
<nmatni> TA
<tiago_> patrick
<tiago_> to aqui
<tiago_> NMATNI
<tiago_> entao veio
<tiago_> env | grep LAN
<tiago_> como isso afetaria a tradução
<tiago_> :s???
<nmatni> kra imagino que sim
<nmatni> vc tem que modificar as variaveis que vão aparecer ai
<tiago_> e como ficaria o comando completo????
<tiago_> Ei veio
<tiago_> olha oq apareceu
<tiago_> tiago@tiago-Maua:~$ env | grep MAN
<tiago_> SESSION_MANAGER=local/tiago-Maua:@/tmp/.ICE-unix/1511,unix/tiago-Maua:/tmp/.ICE-unix/1511
<tiago_> MANDATORY_PATH=/usr/share/gconf/gnome.mandatory.path
<tiago_> Ok
<tiago_> COmando corrigido
<tiago_> tiago@tiago-Maua:~$ env | grep MAN
<tiago_> SESSION_MANAGER=local/tiago-Maua:@/tmp/.ICE-unix/1511,unix/tiago-Maua:/tmp/.ICE-unix/1511
<tiago_> MANDATORY_PATH=/usr/share/gconf/gnome.mandatory.path
<tiago_> sporra
<tiago_> perai
<tiago_> tiago@tiago-Maua:~$ env | grep LAN
<tiago_> LANG=pt_BR.utf8
<tiago_> GDM_LANG=pt_BR.utf8
<tiago_> LANGUAGE=pt_BR:pt:en
<tiago_> Ta ae
<nmatni> o seu ja ta em pt
<nmatni> Oo
<tiago_> sim
<tiago_> mas quando dou o comando vem em ingles
<tiago_> so vem em pt
<tiago_> quando boto assim
<tiago_> ASSIM: man -L cd
<tiago_> axo q e assim nem lembro direito
<tiago_> man -L pt cp
<tiago_> ai o ultimo parametro e o comando consultado... so q assim e contra tempo pra caramba
<nmatni> tiago, tem uma maneira "feia" de se fazer
<tiago_> como?
<nmatni> se a flag for -L msm, vc pode fazer um alias man="man -L"
<tiago_> pode ser
<nmatni> da uma olhada aqui http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Traduzindo-o-seu-man
<tiago_> mas nao seria redundante
<tiago_> ?
<tiago_> tipo
<tiago_> criar um alias com o mesmo nome de um comando ja existente nao seria proibido
<tiago_> ?
<nmatni> não
<nmatni> vai ser "sobescrito"
<tiago_> qualquer coisa eu boto um "2" no final
<tiago_> kk
<nmatni> se fizer um alias assim, quando fechar o terminal vc vai perder o seu alias
<nmatni> pra gravar tem que colocar no ~/.bashrc
<tiago_> pow
<tiago_> eu ja vim nese site
<tiago_> os links nao dao em lugar nenhum
<tiago_> tudo fora do ar
<nmatni> POW
<nmatni> echo 'alias man="man -L" ' >> ~/.bashrc
<tiago_> blz
<tiago_> como sudo
<tiago_> ?
<patrick_> sudo é arriscado..
<nmatni> não precisa
<tiago_> ta
<patrick_> eu acho
<tiago_> na hora q ia aperter ENTER
<nmatni> pq vc vai colocar no seu home
<tiago_> a ta
<tiago_> show  d bola
<tiago_> funfo bonito
<tiago_> mas se eu fechar o console e abrir d novo ele vai perder nao ne?
<nmatni> não
<nmatni> ... tenta ai
<patrick_> qualquer coisa faz sudo
<patrick_> ...
<tiago_> blz
<tiago_> agora ta assim
<tiago_> tiago@tiago-Maua:~$ man ls
<tiago_> What manual page do you want?
<tiago_> tiago@tiago-Maua:~$ man man
<tiago_> What manual page do you want?
<tiago_> ta perguntando qual pagina do manuel eu quero
<nmatni> tiago verifica se a flag esta correta, se é o "-L"
<tiago_>  sim
<tiago_> "éli" Maiusculo
<tiago_> L
<tiago_> agora nao abre o manual nem a paulada
<nmatni> uhauah
<nmatni> retira a ultima linha do teu ~/.bashrc
<tiago_> ta rindo kkk
<tiago_> eu tbm to :D
<tiago_> bom
<tiago_> e esse mesmo
<tiago_> q eu coloquei no comando q vc me indicou
<tiago_> e tbm e esse q eu estava usando antes
<tiago_> qualquer referencia feita sobre o man page
<tiago_> ele responde assim
<tiago_> What manual page do you want?
<tiago_> ate seu eu bota man buceta
<tiago_> ele tbm responde assim
<patrick_> ¬¬
<tiago_> foi mal
<tiago_> nao resisti
<nmatni> poise apaga a ultima linha do arquivo .bashrc
<tiago_> como faz?
<nmatni> vim ~/.bashrc
<tiago_> blz
<nmatni> lá dentro
<nmatni> G depois dd
<nmatni> apagou?
<tiago_> pow
<tiago_> como
<tiago_> nao entendi
<nmatni> q foi?
<tiago_> la dentro como assim?
<tiago_> na pasta
<tiago_> ?
<nmatni> na pasta?
<nmatni> q pasta?
<tiago_> ou no arquivo?
<nmatni> ah ta
<tiago_> pq botei o comando
<tiago_> e me retornou isso
<tiago_> tiago@tiago-Maua:~$ vim ~/.bashrc
<tiago_> O programa 'vim' pode ser encontrado nos seguintes pacotes:
<tiago_>  * vim
<tiago_>  * vim-gnome
<tiago_>  * vim-tiny
<tiago_>  * vim-gtk
<tiago_>  * vim-nox
<nmatni> ah ta
<tiago_> Tente: sudo apt-get install <pacote selecionado>
<nmatni> então usa vi
<tiago_> blz
<patrick_> nano
<patrick_> ...
<tiago_> nao seria mais facil eu abrir no gpard nao
<tiago_> axo q esse o nome
<tiago_> rs
<tiago_>  pronto e pra sair?
<nmatni> pode ser, qualquer editor de texto
<nmatni> :wq
<nmatni> ou ZZ
<tiago_> ok
<tiago_> voltou ao normal
<nmatni> depois faz . ~/.basrc
<nmatni> . ~/.bashrc
<tiago_> ok
<tiago_> dei enter e nao aconteceu nada
<tiago_> so pulou pra linha de baixo esta esperando comando, com meu user e tudo mais... normal
<nmatni> na verdade aconteceu
<nmatni> ele executou o teu .bashrc
<nmatni> era pra acontecer isso msm
<tiago_> a ta
<patrick_> vi e nano é a msm coisa ne?
<nmatni> os dois são editores de texto
<nmatni> mas são diferentes
<patrick_> tanto faz qual usar intao ne?
<nmatni> o nano é o editor padrão do ubuntu
<nmatni> Kra isso vai de cada um , eu uso o vi pra tudo
<nmatni> ate pra programar , php,c,...
<nmatni> o vi é o meu editor de texto padrao
<patrick_> eu n consigo direito mexer com ele
<patrick_> nano pra mim q sou iniciante acho mais facil
<tiago_> eu rtab com informatica a um bom tempo
<tiago_> mas nao tenho intimidade com liux
<tiago_> linux
<tiago_> embora eu goste .... estranho
<tiago_> e como gostar de alguem sem mesmo conhecer kkk so em olhar
<tiago_> kkk
<tiago_> mas assim
<tiago_> eu ja tive uma experiencia de uso com o finado Kurumin
<patrick_> foi boa?
<tiago_> Sim
<tiago_> e to usando o ubunto agora
<tiago_> mas depois vou me aventurar no debian
<tiago_> e se deus quiser qualquer dia compilar uma variação do unix so de sacanagem no fim de semana
<tiago_> kkk
<nmatni> tiago
<nmatni> consegui
<patrick_> ow nmatni
<patrick_> pode passar seu msn ou skype?
<Guest56689> br?
<Guest56689> br?
<liphvf> oii
<liphvf> tudo bom?
<liphvf> alguém poderia me ajudar?
<liphvf> oi? alguém disponivel para me ajudar?
<alvaro> existe algum gerenciador de dowloads semelhante ao "D4X", para o Ubuntu 11.04?
<alvaro>  não tem? :(
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.  Alguém saberia me informar para onde vão os arquivos que são enviados para a lixeira no kde?
<elionay> cara ja vi um artigo sobre isso no vivaolinux
<elionay> vo encontrar pra voce
<elionay> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Restaurando-a-lixeira-no-KDE
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver.
<EduardeCalibal> Não é bem por ai...  O problema é que uso gnome, mas uso programas do kde e eles apagam mandando para a lixeira, mas não no local da do gnome (~/.local/share/Trash),
<EduardeCalibal> Mandam para o local que o kde usaria como lixeira.
<EduardeCalibal> Já sei, vou apagar algo que saiba o nome e depois procurar pelo arquivo.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<EduardeCalibal> É, vou ficar sem resolver essa...  Antigamente ocorria com o k3b mas na versão que tenho aqui ele manda para a lixeira do gnome.  :-/
<elionay> desculpa
<elionay> nao sei como te ajudar nessa
<elionay> ;/
<EduardeCalibal> Sem problemas.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<EduardeCalibal> Parece que o problema que citei não ocorre mais, afeta apenas programas antigos já que as lixeiras parecem estar unificadas agora no mesmo lugar.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<kesthe> nokia pc suite tem para linux ubuntu, alguem sabe ?
<Guest25916> Olá
<Guest25916> Estou usando o Linux Mint
<Guest25916> Conversando no chat do Ubuntu Brasil
<Guest25916> :D
<Guest25916> Vocês gostam de usar o ubuntu, mesmo com o Unity e o Gnome3?
<Guest25916> Tem alguém online?
<Guest25916> Alguém online?
<pereba> http://nyanit.com/ubuntu-br.org
<Katador> boa tarde povo
<Katador> alguem consegue enviar arquivos do pidgin, para alguem que esta usando windows e MSN?
<Katador> alguem consegue enviar arquivos do pidgin, para alguem que esta usando windows e MSN?
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.  Alguém sabe como alterar o corretor ortográfico do xchat para outros idiomas, o meu aqui esta em português e gostaria de uma opção para inglês também.
<EduardeCalibal> Achei nos fóruns do xchat que ele fica no idioma do sistema, e o corretor vai junto.  É um problema...  Melhor do que nada de qualquer forma.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<H3ruS> alguem sabe como eu posso acesasr
<H3ruS> um servidor
<H3ruS> pelo ssh pela internet
<H3ruS> qual programa é melhor para usar
<H3ruS> noip dynDNS
<EduardeCalibal> H3ruS, eu uso o do pacote openssh-client,
<EduardeCalibal> Depois de instalado com o comando ssh no terminal.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<megalinux> ola
<Guest69573>  
<Guest69573> alguem ai pode me da uma ajuda
<Guest69573> ...
<irtigor> faz a pergunta, se alguém puder ajudar, provavelmente vai
<Guest69573> ok
<Guest69573> é sobre como colocar um ip fixo
<Guest69573> em uma vm linux ubuntu
<Guest69573> alguem ai?
<EduardeCalibal> Estou apanhando um monte para esse gnome 3...  Alguém saberia me dizer se tem como habilitar o botão de minimizar novamente?
<Guest69573> lol
<Guest69573> como que voce tirou?
<EduardeCalibal> Ele não tem...  Simples assim.
<EduardeCalibal> Estou tendo que minimizar tudo no menu.
<EduardeCalibal> Tem outra coisa, o atalho para ver a área de trabalho não funciona mais também...
<Guest69573> é o ubuntu 11.10?
<EduardeCalibal> Não é ubuntu...  Mas o problema com os atalhos já estou resolvendo com o gconf-editor
<EduardeCalibal> Falta o esquema do botão...
<EduardeCalibal> Vejamos...
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Guest69573> ok
<EduardeCalibal> Esses esquemas de aspecto do gnome 3, tem um lugar para configurar eles mas não encontrei nas configurações...  Alguém saberia o nome?
<Guest69573> eu n sei
<Guest69573> mas posso da uma pesquisada aqui
<EduardeCalibal> É, como da última vez que testei essa versão estou achando ele muito contra produtivo.
<EduardeCalibal> Não se preocupe, vou acabar encontrando.
<EduardeCalibal> Eles não iam remover os botões em definitivo, imagino...
<Guest69573> é  mesmo
<Guest69573> sempre tem botoes para usuarios de desktops
<Guest69573> ops
<Guest69573> iniciantes
<Guest69573> ...
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ser obrigado a criar um atalho só para minimizar...
<EduardeCalibal> Aquele alt tab também esta uma bagunça...  Ele separou os aplicativos ao invés de mostrar todos, se tiver 3 janelas do firefox ele mostra apenas um ícone.
<EduardeCalibal> No geral ele esta mais rápido mas para usar ficou mais lento...  Se eu continuar definindo atalhos meu pc vai ficar parecendo um simulador de voo.
<EduardeCalibal> -.-
<Guest69573> reinstala o SO
<Guest69573> vc dev ter desconfigurado tudo
<Guest69573> tentando arrumar
<Guest69573> '-'
<EduardeCalibal> Não é assim que as coisas funcionam...  Posso reverter os pacotes para a versão anterior.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas gostei da forma como esta esta mais leve.
<EduardeCalibal> Gostaria dela rodando em uma...  como dizer...
<EduardeCalibal> Interface clássica.
<EduardeCalibal> Queria também meus miniaplicativos na barra, aqueles monitorando uso da rede, de processador...
<EduardeCalibal> Aquilo faz falta aqui.
<EduardeCalibal> :-/
<EduardeCalibal> Outro problema...  Os ícones na bandeja não aparecem quando estão piscando...  Já que a barra esta oculta.
<Guest69573> voce ta instalando aparencias ou temas personalizados?
<EduardeCalibal> Ainda não...  Estou buscando isso para ver se tem algo do tipo clássico.
<Guest69573> ok
<EduardeCalibal> Bá...  Me parece que para alterar coisas como o tamanho dos ícones nos menus terei que editar os arquivos de configuração.
<EduardeCalibal> Estou com a impressão que o pessoal do gnome não gosta de novatos.
<Guest69573> bem provavel
<Guest69573> mas sempre tem q dificultar
<Guest69573> senao dai linux n tem graça
<EduardeCalibal> Esse pessoal esta barbarizando...  Não lembro, mas acho que até o Linus estava reclamando dessa versão.
<EduardeCalibal> Agora acho que peguei o motivo.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que terei que barbarizar e recompilar essa desgraça toda.
<Guest69573> ahum
<Guest69573> vc é programador?
<EduardeCalibal> Sim...  Mas quando se faz um programa tem que se pensar no usuário final e não em desenvolvedores.
<Guest69573> mas nao adianta fazer algo muito facil
<Guest69573> porq dai chega os hacker
<Guest69573> e acaba com a fama do linux seguro
<EduardeCalibal> Não tem nada a ver uma coisa com a outra.  Segurança não é o oposto de usabilidade.
<EduardeCalibal> O que estão fazendo é afastando usuários novatos que não vão se adaptar ao sistema por estar muito diferente do que estão acostumados.
<EduardeCalibal> Me parece que estão visando um sistema que vá funcionar bem em tablets...
<EduardeCalibal> Algo nessa linha.
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor, funcionar igual.
<Guest69573> eu por exemplo sou iniciante
<Guest69573> mas to me dando bem
<Guest69573> é so estudar...
<Guest69573> mas a questao de usabilidade é bem complicada
<EduardeCalibal> Não é a questão se você esta se dando bem, a questão é se usuários novatos terão, no primeiro contato, a compreensão de como se faz uma atividade.
<Guest69573> voce ja viu o ubuntu 11.10
<EduardeCalibal> Fala do unity?
<Guest69573> é
<Guest69573> ele parece para tablet
<EduardeCalibal> Não achei melhor que o gnome 2.3.
<EduardeCalibal> Por isso acho que estão fazendo como estão.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que tinha quer ter opções.
<EduardeCalibal> E não forçar;
<EduardeCalibal> Deveria dizer lá se você quer assim ou assado.  É assim que se faz um programa versátil.
<EduardeCalibal> Agora forçar com a ausência de recursos parece uma tipo de ditadura que afasta usuários.
<Guest69573> mas a questao de aparencia
<EduardeCalibal> Na prática, para o programa, a rotina de minimizar esta lá ainda, só economizaram um botão.
<Guest69573> eu acho
<Guest69573> que deveria ter uma distro
<Guest69573> só para usuarios
<EduardeCalibal> Vai pela sua opção, se prefere uma usa, senão usa a outra.
<Guest69573> e otra para administradores e servidores
<Guest69573> por exemplo
<Guest69573> muitos adm de redes usam só texto
<EduardeCalibal> Essa é uma ideia meio errada, ela é geral, o que acontece é que o GNU é um, e os usuários montam sua coleção de programas e configurações (distribuição)
<EduardeCalibal> Mas o caso esse do gnome é um programa.
<EduardeCalibal> E não uma distribuição.
<Guest69573> eu sei
<EduardeCalibal> E várias distribuição usam esse programa.
<Guest69573> afs lembrei aqui
<EduardeCalibal> E agora eles estão forçando padrões que eles decidiram.
<Guest69573> to viajando
<Guest69573> no debian
<EduardeCalibal> Isso é um problema.
<Guest69573> tem só terminal
<Guest69573> ¬¬
<EduardeCalibal> Uso Debian aqui.
<Guest69573> quando voce instala
<EduardeCalibal> Ele te da opção por qual modo gráfico vai usar logo no início.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode optar pelo que quer.
<EduardeCalibal> Debian é a distribuição mais completa em termos de opções.
<EduardeCalibal> No meu ponto de vista.
<Guest69573> disso eu concordo
<Guest69573> eu uso ubuntu por causa da facilidade
<Guest69573> para iniciantes
<EduardeCalibal> Geralmente eu instalo em PC novo só com terminal mesmo, para poupar tempo de download.
<EduardeCalibal> Ai transfiro os pacotes do meu servidor e configuro localmente.
<EduardeCalibal> Consigo instalar o PC em 20 ou 30 minutos desta forma.
<Guest69573> vc é formado ja?
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, sou técnico em processamento de dados formado em segundo grau técnico, larguei a faculdade no meio por que me parecia que estava jogando dinheiro fora...
<EduardeCalibal> No momento trabalho a 10 anos no ramo.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas te garanto que tudo que aprende na sala de aula vai somar 10% do teu conhecimento.
<Guest69573> qto tempo em linux?
<EduardeCalibal> Pouco mais de 10 anos mas migrei 100% a uns 3 anos.
<Guest69573> eu to a 3 meses só de linux
<Guest69573> migrei tbm radicalmente
<EduardeCalibal> O que acho mais importante nele é o esquema da forma como os programas são desenvolvidos.
<EduardeCalibal> Com foco no uso.
<EduardeCalibal> Por isso estou irado com esse esquema do gnome.
<Guest69573> e tbm a facilidade
<Guest69573> ¬¬
<EduardeCalibal> Facilidade depende da capacidade de quem desenvolve.
<EduardeCalibal> Já viu o programa stellarium?
<Guest69573> tbm
<Guest69573> ainda n
<EduardeCalibal> Vou confirmar o nome, momento.
<EduardeCalibal> stellarium
<Guest69573> ok
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> Ele é um planetário no PC.
<EduardeCalibal> Nunca tinha visto nada parecido para Windows.
<EduardeCalibal> Recentemente descobri que tem uma versão para Windows.
<EduardeCalibal> Bem, é muito legal, e complexo, pode ir aproximando as estrelas e ele é fotorealistico, então é como se estivesse olhando pelo telescópio mesmo.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode prever onde uma estrela vai estar e ir na rua olha e lá esta ela mesmo.
<Guest69573> mas é atualizado?
<Guest69573> é tipo o earth?
<EduardeCalibal> Isso é uma quantidade de conhecimento muito grande colocada em um programa que você instala de graça em alguns momentos.
<Guest69573> só que do espaço?
<EduardeCalibal> É o inverso do earth
<EduardeCalibal> O earth aponta para o planeta, ele aponta para o espaço, do planeta.
<Guest69573> to baixando ja
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Precisa de placa 3D para rodar, se lembro direito.
<Guest69573> planetarium
<Guest69573> tem q intala a placa?
<Guest69573> mas a minha é boa
<Guest69573> rlx
<EduardeCalibal> Se esta com ela rodando ai já não precisa.
<EduardeCalibal> Tem outros programas, só te citei esse por que já usei ele.
<Guest69573> ok
<Guest69573> voce sabe mecher com servidores linux?
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho alguns no ar a algum tempo.
<EduardeCalibal> Saber é modo de dizer, tenho pouco tempo com Linux para dizer que sei, mas venho me virando como posso.  :d
<Guest69573> eu tbm
<Guest69573> só q ta muito tenso
<Guest69573> colocar um ip fixo
<Guest69573> em minha vm
<Guest69573> virtual box é chato d mais
<EduardeCalibal>  O que esta acontecendo de errado?
<Guest69573> sabe o virtual box
<Guest69573> ele ta como rede nat
<Guest69573> ja me falaram q tem q colocar como bridge
<Guest69573> é q eu quero fazer a comunicação de um linux com xp
<EduardeCalibal> NAT ele roda como se fosse um pc em uma rede com o teu pc.
<EduardeCalibal> Com bridget não recordo o que acontece.
<Guest69573> voce sabe como colocar o ip fixo no linux
<EduardeCalibal> Sim, pode fazer isso no gerenciador da sua rede ou pelo arquivo /etc/network/interfaces
<EduardeCalibal> Eu geralmente uso o arquivo.
<Guest69573> ja fiz
<Guest69573> eu usei nano
<Guest69573> eu n consegui com vi
<EduardeCalibal> O problema é que o gerenciador de redes eventualmente altera a sua rede e não adianta alterar o arquivo.
<Guest69573> é o virtual box ne
<EduardeCalibal> Ai precisa desativar e reativar a interface.
<EduardeCalibal> O seu linux esta dentro do virtualbox?
<EduardeCalibal> Ou é o Windows que esta dentro dele?
<Guest69573> tenho os 2
<EduardeCalibal> São duas virtuais é que elas se falando?
<Guest69573> só que eu quero colocar ip fixo no linux
<Guest69573> isso
<Guest69573> como numa rede corporativa
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, pode ser em modo nat acho, mas ambas vão ter que estar na mesma faixa de rede.
<Guest69573> interna
<EduardeCalibal> Mas não testei isso ainda, pode ser que não consiga por as duas na mesma faixa de ip.
<Guest69573> interna/interfaces
<Guest69573> ops
<Guest69573> eu edito o /interfaces
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<Guest69573> dai tento entrar na net
<Guest69573> dai n vai
<Guest69573> pra testar
<EduardeCalibal> Precisa derrubar e levantar a interface para testar.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode usar os seguintes comandos: sudo ifdown eth0;sudo ifup eth0
<Guest69573> ja fiz
<EduardeCalibal> Supondo que seja o eth0
<Guest69573> to achando q é o modem meu msm
<EduardeCalibal> Colocar ipfixo não garante a rede na internet.
<EduardeCalibal> Só garante acesso a rede local.
<EduardeCalibal> Para rede com internet precisa também do dns e do gateway.
<EduardeCalibal> Ops, tenho que sair...  Pesquisa a configuração do interfaces com ip fixo.
<EduardeCalibal> Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Guest69573> ow
<Guest69573> vc tem skype ou msn?
<Doomtron> Boa noite
<Guest69573> boa noite
<Guest69573> alguem pode me da uma ajuda
<Guest69573> ?
<alvaro> como faço para ver meus contatos no MSN, atraves do mensageiro Ephany do ubuntu?
<Guest69573> como faço para instalar arquivo .run em meu ubuntu por terminal?
<Guest69573> --'
<alvaro> ??
<pbraz> usa o amsn que é melhor
<alvaro> mas ficar com 2mensageiros?
<alvaro> vou tentar :)
<pbraz> fica n
<pbraz> só voce parar de usar o ephany
<alvaro> ok
<pbraz> enpathy
<pbraz> afs
<pbraz> voce sabe
<alvaro> poderia me dizer se existe algum gerenciador de dowloads semelhante ao "D4x" que possa ser instalado no ubuntu 11.04?
<alvaro> não achei  em nenhum dos repositorios
<pbraz> central de programas do ubuntu
<pbraz> clica em aplicativos
<pbraz> ou busca
<pbraz> vai no terminal
<pbraz> apt-get install amsn
<alvaro> isso eu sei quanto ao Amsn, me refiro ao gerenciador de Dowloads "D4x"
<pbraz> esse eu nao conheço
<alvaro> não existe no Synaptic e nem na central de programas
<alvaro> já usei em outra versão de Linux, simplesmente demais
<pbraz> faz assim
<alvaro> por isso estou procurando para o Ubuntu :(
<pbraz> vai no synaptic
<pbraz> e procura D4
<pbraz> dai aparece
<pbraz> para instalar
<pbraz> eu vi aqui
<alvaro> qual a versão que está utilizando, do Ubuntu?
<pbraz> 10.04
<alvaro> na versão 11.04 ja atualizei os repositorios e nada feito, não tem
<pbraz> fez a busca
<pbraz> ?
<alvaro> não tem mesmo
<pbraz> perai
<pbraz> acessa esse link
<pbraz> http://www.baixaki.com.br/site/dwnld51044.htm
<pbraz> da para ajudar
<alvaro> é muito estranho, em uma versão mais nova não ter, to boiando
<pbraz> ¬¬
<pbraz> viu o link
<pbraz> ja faz o download e instala direto
<alvaro> sim
<alvaro> obrigado pela atenção, agradeço muito :)
<pbraz> alguem ae pode me da uma ajuda
<Doomtron> pbraz: pergunte, SE alguem soubre te responde :)
<pbraz> ok
<Doomtron> souber*
<pbraz> é sobre ip fixo em meu linux ubuntu
<pbraz> gostaria de saber como é feito o processo por terminal
<pbraz> qual a sequencia que posso colocar no /interfaces
<pbraz> quando eu tenho um servidor com ip 192.168.3.2 por exemplo
<Doomtron> pq tu quer fazer isso "na mão" ?
<pbraz> porque é muito melhor pois quero trabalhar somente em terminal
<pbraz> o gateway da estação vai ser o ip do servidor?
<Doomtron> pbraz: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html#ip-addressing
<pbraz> brigadao
#ubuntu-br 2011-12-17
<sourogerio> boa noite a todos
<sourogerio> o gnome 3 pode ser instalado no ubuntu 10.04?
<Guest10851> boa noite
<Rejamiah> gsdsg
<Rejamiah> kj
<xGrind> o que aconteceu com o canal que está tudo parado?
<vanessa> '-'
<vanessa> aff
<vanessa> ;2
<xGrind> vanessa; eae
<vanessa> oi ;s
<Celso> bom dia
<EduardeCalibal> Estou desde ontem apanhando para o gnome 3, vou fazer um guia de como reconfigurar ele para elevar a usabilidade do mesmo...
<EduardeCalibal> Consegui restaurar a área de trabalho e os botões de minimizar e maximizar no gnome3...  Agora preciso que a bandeja do sistema permaneça visível.  Alguém sabe como permitir isso?
<novato_br> galera há versão do ubuntu pra tablet?
<Stockholder> Boa tarde
<Guest41253> Oi.
<Guest41253> Boa tarde.
<Guest41253> Pessoal, estou tentando conectar 2 máquinas pela porta paralela, mas quando dou o ping, dá este erro: ping: sendmsg: No buffer space available.
<Guest41253> Olá?
<Guest41253> Alguém poderia me dar uma mãozinha?
<ausente> alguem
<ausente> pode me arrumar repositorios do debian squeeze?
<irtigor> http://debgen.simplylinux.ch/
<irtigor> 10 segundos... isso que é paciência.
<Guest41253> E pra eu fazer um repositório local? O Apt-OnCD não funciona aqui.
<irtigor> http://blog.sarathonline.com/2009/03/how-to-make-local-offline-repository-in.html
<irtigor> mas se é só pra instalar, copia o pacote e usa o dpkg -i
<Guest41253> Mas, e as dependencias de pois de usar o dpkg -i?
<irtigor> instala primeiro a dependência, depois o pacote principal (você vai precisar ter todos eles de qualquer forma)
<Guest41253> Instalar uma por uma????
<irtigor> é
<irtigor> se for pra usar uma única vez, o tempo de gerar um repositório local e instalar pacote por pacote da na mesma
<Guest41253> Não tem um modo mais fácil?
<Guest41253> pois dá no msm eu copiar todos os arqs do /var e instalar tb. um por um...
<irtigor> na verdade não precisa ser um por um, vai depender do programa
<irtigor> tipo, dá pra instalar todos os pacotes não possuem dependência num primeiro passo
<irtigor> dpkg -i *.deb ou coisa do tipo
<luis_> olá, tudo bem?
<pablord> Oi
<luis_> so estou testando aqui o XChat, pablord
<luis_> é muito bom!
<pablord> pois é =]
<luis_> posso me conectar a varios servidores com esse client?
<Doomtron> Boa tarde
<elionay> estou com uma duvida
<elionay> continuo no irssi
<elionay> ou mudo para o bitchx?
<elionay> nunca usei bitchx
<elionay> alguem usa bitchx?
<Daekdroom> elionay, não me parece popular.
<elionay> sempre estive no irssi ja usei xchat
<elionay> nao sei bitchx e uma boa escolha
<paladinn> irssi
<elionay> paladinn: ?
<paladinn> irssi bem melhor q bitchx
<elionay> hm
<elionay> to usando irssi :D
<paladinn> irssi + mrxvt
<elionay> mrxvt?
<elionay> nao conheco
<paladinn> terminal com abas q da pra deixar transparente
<elionay> hm
<elionay> eu executo e uso o irssi no terminal mesmo mas no caso ele nao tem abas isso dificulta um pouco kkk
<paladinn> complemente =)
<elionay> vou instalar ele entao e testar
<elionay> vamos ver no que da
<elionay> :D
<paladinn> a vida é um teste, vc morre quando falha
<elionay> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<elionay> muito bom
<elionay> :D
<default__> onde consigo alguma ajuda sobre o irssi
<default__> em Portugues
<paladinn> pega a documentação e joga no google translate
<default__> mas onde consigo a documentação
<paladinn> http://translate.google.com.br/translate?hl=pt-BR&sl=en&u=http://irssi.org/documentation&ei=RBTtToTJMomvgwfM_fHiCA&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CCMQ7gEwAA&prev=/search%3Fq%3Ddocumentation%2Birssi%26hl%3Dpt-BR%26biw%3D1280%26bih%3D911%26prmd%3Dimvns
<default__> irssi-br
<Stockholder> galera alguem usa backtrack aki?
<droer> sim
<droer> Uso em meu not
<Stockholder> droer: brother, sabe onde tem boas referencias sobre ele?
<Stockholder> sobre os pacotes, quais são, pra que servem etc?
<droer> No brasil e bem dificil
<droer> O certo e vc estudar ferramenta por ferramenta
<droer> colocando o nome dela no goole puchando o material e usando o translator
<ADFENO> Olá pessoal.
<ADFENO> !paste Estou temporariamente usando um computador com Windows 7, mas eu prometo que retornarei para meu Linux Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot assim que meu computador original  voltar do concerto (Motivo: Placa-mãe queimou. Por quê? Não sei, eu não forço computadores).
<droer> http://forum.backtrack-fr.net/index.php
<patrick_> alguem on?
<droer> manda
<patrick_> voce manja de virtualbox?
<droer> o que vc precisa saber?
<ADFENO> Opa... Estamos online, :D
<ADFENO> Pensei que a sala estava "morta"
<ADFENO> :D
<patrick_> tenho um linux teste na vm
<patrick_> mas quero colocar ip fixo
<patrick_> é ubuntu 10.04
<patrick_> no virtual tem q dxa como nat ou muda pra bridge?
<droer> ifconfig
<patrick_> e a questao da net
<patrick_> pois mudei o gateway dai caiu
<droer> Geralmente a net funciona normal pois o sistema pega tudo do sistema principal
<droer> nao vai precisar configurar as dns
<patrick_> eu editei no /interfaces tbm mas nda aconteceu
<droer> Mas se quiser um programa melhor para experimentar use o xen
<patrick_> xen?
<droer> A internet esta funcionando nos 2 sistemas?
<patrick_> sim
<patrick_> só q quero colocar ips fixos
<droer> ifconfig /help
<ADFENO> Alguém por acaso sabe como instalar o LMMS no Ubuntu 11.10 de modo que ele não precise do Wine, pois após a instalação eu percebo que ele, aparentemente, não é utilizado. Ou se alguém saiba de um programa que faça músicas sem precisar de um instrumento externo, favor avisar. >D
<ADFENO> *:D
<droer> Toma ai amigo se divirta   http://servidorlenny.wikidot.com/configuracao-rede-ipfixo
<droer> Debian e Ubuntu e o mesmo procedimento
<ADFENO> Concordo. O Ubuntu é baseado no Debian.
<droer> O material esta conpleto la passo a passo
<patrick_> ok
<ADFENO> Sem querer me intrometer, mas Sr. droer... Será que o IP dele é de fato, fixo?
<Daekdroom> ADFENO, se o Wine é um requerimento para instalar, então ele deve utilizá-lo, mesmo que você não saiba.
<droer> estou usando windos no momento e linux na outra maquina
<droer> Estamos na era do DHCP
<patrick_> dhcp nao é muito bom para administrar
<ADFENO> Hmm... Para Daekdroom e droer: Grato pela informação.
<droer> disponha
<patrick_> no windows server para administrar users é o AD
<patrick_> qual é o do linux?
#ubuntu-br 2011-12-18
<droer> adduser opções usuário
<ADFENO> De fato, estamos na era do DHCP, mas alguns ISPs não fornecem IP dinâmico.
<ADFENO> Ops... Deixe-me fazer uma correção: ...
<ADFENO> .... * Alguns fornecem apenas IP dinâmico.
<droer> Ou adduser -force-badname usuário
<patrick_> para criar usuario?
<patrick_> no caso cliente
<droer> Sim esse comando e muito bom
<ADFENO> droer, tenha seu tempo, o problema do nosso colega patrick_ é primario. :D
<droer> costuma usar DDNS para fixar IP pois meus servicos sao baseados em web
<patrick_> ainda sou iniciante
<patrick_> mas darei um jeito aqui
<patrick_> quando se muda o ip é comum ficar sem acesso a internet?
<ADFENO> @patrick_, por esta razão citei seu problema como primario (Mais importante).
<droer> tudo bem patrick sempre seremos iniciantes, mas linux e isso mesmo pesquisa e repasse de informaçoes
<ADFENO> Concordo plenamente. :D
<patrick_> ok
<ADFENO> Alguém por acaso conhece um criador de músicas parecido com o LMMS (Que não necessite de instrumentos ou sons externos)?
<droer> Da uma pesquisada aqui     http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Documentacao tem tudo
<droer> Depois que conhecer bem o ubuntu teste o Debian ele te encinara mais coisas no processo
<ADFENO> Sei que o assunto é apenas entre doer e patrick_, mas se meus parentes fossem pacientes com a troca de SOs eu tentaria todas as versões do Linux. :D
<patrick_> blz
<ADFENO> :D .... E viva a liberdade. :D
<patrick_> :D
<patrick_> só trocar uai
<patrick_> 80%dos softwares do windows tem no linux
<ADFENO> Não posso, pois como já disse, meus pais são impacientes. :D
<ADFENO> De fato, uso Linux Ubuntu 11.10
<ADFENO> Mas trocar para outra distribuição seria o mesmo que pedir um mês de punição.
<patrick_> o 11.10 é gnome 3 ne?
<ADFENO> Sim (Odeio Unity)
<patrick_> nao gostei da nova versao do ubuntu
<patrick_> eu uso o 10.04
<patrick_> mais tranquilo
<patrick_> o 11.10 parece que foi desenvolvido para tablets
<ADFENO> Infelizmente ele está no concerto (A placa-mãe queimou, não sei o porquê). E estou temporariamente à usar um Windows 7 Home Premium.
<ADFENO> Não gosto de coisas que forçam muito o computador, não me importo com perda de qualidade mas não gosto de coisas muito feias. :D
<ADFENO> E desculpe cortar a conversa, mas preciso sair.
<patrick_> ok
<ADFENO> Até mais, foi um prazer conversar com vocês.
<patrick_> te mais
<patrick_> alguem sabe qual o administrador de usuários do linux ?
<patrick_> como o AD do windows
<b0tdoido> alo alguem pode me audar?
<b0tdoido> ajudar
<b0tdoido> ?????
<b0tdoido> soh me dizem uma coisa, tao conseguindo me ler?
<b0tdoido> parece que o meu xchat do meu ubuntu veio com bug
<b0tdoido> e nao ta aparecendo o que eu escrevo
<Kai_Hikari> aki ta normal pra mim
<b0tdoido> tao conseguindo ler?
<b0tdoido> ta conseguindo ler?
<b0tdoido> ta conseguindo ler?
<patrick_> ta normal
<patrick_> qual a melhor distro para servidores?
<patrick_> tem alguem on?
<patrick_> tem alguem online?
<patrick_> q possa me ajudar
<Ricardo__> podre esse santos
<SuBmUnDo> heheeh complicado
<Ricardo__> agora deu uma melhorada mas nao saiu oi gol
<patrick_> qual a melhor distro para servidores?
<patrick_> alguem pode me dar uma resposta ai?
<Ricardo__> parece jogo de comadre
<Ricardo__> santos so respeitando e babando ovo do barça lamentavel
<WHATEVER> patrick_: a melhor distro e a que vc mais domina
<Ricardo__> nao existe melhor distro tudo é linux so muda o capô o motor é o mesmo
<WHATEVER> patrick_: nao adianta vc instalar algo que nao conhece num servidor, e o dia que der merda (e um dia vai) vc ficar sem saber o que fazer
<WHATEVER> o dia que der merda, ficar 12 horas estudando  o que deu errado pra consertar e inaceitavel em um servidor :) pense antes de botar algo em producao
<Ricardo__> como q ta o pangolim? pra quem ta usando
<WHATEVER> Ricardo__: acabei de usar o meu, mas dei descarga e lavei a mao
<Ricardo__> ruim?
 * WHATEVER esperando cair a ficha
<Ricardo__> estranho me falaram q tava bom e nao uma m....
<Ricardo__> eahaeheaha
<patrick_> wathever..mas tem alguma em especial que pode ser considerada a melhor? mandriva..ubuntu..suse..etc?
<WHATEVER> patrick_: ai vai de cada um, o que eu falar vai ter gente aqui que vai dizer que ta errado (e com razao) pro ambiente dele
<patrick_> ok
<patrick_> e
<patrick_> mas em terminal por exemplo
<patrick_> gnome
<patrick_> tudo igual ne
<patrick_> ?
<patrick_> ou kde tbm é msm coisa?
<WHATEVER> patrick_: eu diria que CentOS e uma distro que nao costuma decepcionar pra servidor, e eu gosto bastante. mas o povo daqui vai dizer pra usar ubuntu server, e nos argumentos deles, eles tem razao
<WHATEVER> patrick_: voce nao deve instalar ambiente grafico num servidor, a nao ser que realmente seja indispensavel pro que vai rodar la
<patrick_> hm
<WHATEVER> patrick_: o dia que der merda, vc nao vai ter um ambiente grafico pra consertar :)
<patrick_> como que faço a instalação de somente texto
<patrick_> no debian tem a opção
<patrick_> no ubuntu q eu saiba nao
<WHATEVER> ai vai de cada distro. leia a documentacao da que vc escolheu
<patrick_> to fazendo uns testes aqui para ver qual se adequa mais a mim
<patrick_> mas vlw
<patrick_> mas em um servidor
<patrick_> pode ter ambiente grafico ne?
<patrick_> para facilitar quem é iniciante
<WHATEVER> depende da distro
<WHATEVER> e de novo, se vc quer um servidor, nao use um ambiente grafico
<WHATEVER> iniciante nao deveria botar coisa em producao sem saber como faz. aprenda e dai faca com confianca
<patrick_> ok
<patrick_> é que ainda sou iniciante
<patrick_> ^^
<WHATEVER> entao leia bastante documentacao e faca do jeito certo :)
<WHATEVER> a proposito, documentacao e documentacao oficial do projeto, com cara de documentacao mesmo
<WHATEVER> nao "receita de bolo LAMP em 10 segundos" no site "omeulindinhositedelinuxquefizpradizerprosmeusamigosquesoufoda.sitegratuito.dominioestranho.com
<WHATEVER> "
<WHATEVER> fuja de tutoriais, eles te dizem o que fazer, mas nao por que ou de onde aquilo veio, nem como consertar
<patrick_> onde posso arrumar apostilas referentes por exemplo
<patrick_> ao ubuntu
<WHATEVER> use a documentacao oficial
<patrick_> ok
<patrick_> no momento
<WHATEVER> e a documentacao oficial de cada projeto que vc vai usar no servidor
<patrick_> para acostumar e aprender um pouco terei de usar ambiente grafico
<patrick_> pois migrei para linux tem 2 meses +-
<WHATEVER> mas ambiente grafico vc  usa no seu desktop, nao numa maquina de producao :)
<patrick_> ok
<patrick_> em relação ao ubuntu 10.04
<patrick_> no caso
<patrick_> q eu tenho uma maior facilidade
<patrick_> tem algum problema ele nao ser o atual?
<WHATEVER> tem. o fim da vida dele vai acontecer antes dos que sairam depois
<WHATEVER> e vc provavelmente vai ter mais incidentes de seguranca com codigo velho
<patrick_> mas se eu estiver atualizando ele sempre
<patrick_> há problema ainda?
<WHATEVER> < WHATEVER> tem. o fim da vida dele vai acontecer antes dos que sairam depois
<patrick_> ok
<WHATEVER> acredite, um servidor vc quer rodar 3, 5, 7 anos sem reinstalar
<WHATEVER> ai vem de novo a historia das distros
<WHATEVER> qual o prazo de suporte de cada uma?
<WHATEVER> CentOS por exemplo sao 7 anos
<patrick_> hoje pelo q sei
<patrick_> o mais usado é o debian
<WHATEVER> entao nao sabe :
<WHATEVER> )
<WHATEVER> :)
<patrick_> meu prof q disse
<patrick_> voce conhece o ubuntu?
<novato_br> galera, quando o ubuntu vai rodar em tablets?
<WHATEVER> novato_br: em tablets pc, ja roda
<WHATEVER> patrick_: pouco
<novato_br> que modelo, WHATEVER?
<novato_br> eu toh pesquisando, cara
<novato_br> preciso dum SO rodando em dispositivos portáteis
<WHATEVER> novato_br: amdroid nao te serve?
<novato_br> android eh capado
<WHATEVER> android*
<patrick_> Oo
<novato_br> uma verdadeira coisa que não me serve
<patrick_> mas é
<WHATEVER> novato_br: bom, mas tablet e um dispositivo bem restrito ao uso tb, vc nao vai fazer muita coisa util la
<novato_br> e tablet pc?
<WHATEVER> novato_br: cara, em 2007 um amigo meu ja usava linux nos tablet pc dele
<novato_br> hum
<novato_br> vou dar uma olhada nisso
<novato_br> cara, eh o fim dos desktops
<novato_br> pra mim ele não tem mais utilidade
<patrick_> nao viaja]
<novato_br> quero 100% portabilidade
<novato_br> não viaja vc, patrick_
<novato_br> vc nem sabe do que eu toh falando
<patrick_> sei sim
<patrick_> kra
<novato_br> ah sabe
<novato_br> vc sabe o que eu faço?
<novato_br> onde eu trabalho?
<patrick_> n importa
<patrick_> sou estudante de SO
<novato_br> então, por favor, deixe os adultos conversarem
<patrick_> e nao acho que vai acabar os destops assim
<novato_br> vc eh estudante ainda?
<novato_br> rá rpa
<novato_br> eh, esse seu destops não vai acabar
<novato_br> agora os desktops tão em declinio
<novato_br> soh ver as vendas
<novato_br> as vendas de desktops, no mundo, diminuem a cada ano
<novato_br> desktop eh coisa pra nerd hard user
<WHATEVER> novato_br: eu to com meu Xoom e um macbook air da empresa (eh, feio...)  pq nao quero carregar 30kg na mochila com um note normal com linux
<novato_br> o futuro intermediario sao os tablets
<WHATEVER> novato_br: e tenho um desktop monstro no trabalho
<novato_br> pq num futuro, um pouco  mais distante, será a nuvem
<novato_br> tudo vai rodar a nuvem
<patrick_> em nuvem concordo
<novato_br> o mundo soh precisa melhorar a infra estrutura de internet, pq o volume de dados com sistemas que utilizam a nuvem demandam uma enorme banda
<WHATEVER> novato_br: heh, e vc nao imagina o quanto
<novato_br> como não imagino?
<novato_br> se eu estou falando, sei o que falo
<novato_br> legal eh que a nuvem vai f* com conceitos como privacidade e liberdade!
<novato_br> hjauheaue
<novato_br> pra governos autoritarios, a nuvem vem em boa hora
<patrick_> mas ainda havera redes privadas
<novato_br> sei não
<patrick_> para facilitar a administração
<patrick_> mas quando for em longa distancia
<patrick_> nuvem
<patrick_> :D
<WHATEVER> huh?
<patrick_> voces sabem o que vai mudar com o ipv6?
<patrick_> vai ser necessario reconfigurar todas as redes?
<WHATEVER> patrick_: como assim o que vai mudar? ipv6 ja existe ha anos
<patrick_> no caso de uso que eu falo
<patrick_> na questao tbm de implementação
<WHATEVER> patrick_: depende de cada caso de implementacao, mas a mudanca e grande sim
<patrick_> voce sabe quando sera implementada a rede ipv6
<patrick_> que eu falo em liberação
<novato_br> eh, vou vazar
<novato_br> WHATEVER:  então tablet pc rodam neh
<novato_br> ok, vou pesquisar sobre eles
<patrick_> roda.
<novato_br> patrick_: qual desse eh o melhorzinho?
<novato_br>     Apple iPad[1]
<novato_br>     Samsung Galaxy Tab[2]
<novato_br>     Motorola Xoom[9]
<novato_br>     Toshiba Tablet[10]
<novato_br>     BlackBerry PlayBook[11]
<novato_br>     Lenovo IdeaPad U1 Hybrid[4]
<novato_br>     HP Slate 500[3]
<novato_br>     Coby Kyros[12]
<novato_br>     Eken Tablet PCs[7][8]
<novato_br>     Fox Tablet [13]
<WHATEVER> patrick_: depende de cada provedor, nao?
<WHATEVER> novato_br: obrigado pelo flood
<novato_br> desculpe-me, WHATEVER
<novato_br> eskeci q tem gente que usa irc somente texto
<patrick_> wathever ta on?
<patrick_> whatever*
<ADFENO> Olá para todos.
<WHATEVER> patrick_:
<patrick_> voce tem skype ou msn?
<WHATEVER> patrick_: nao :)
<patrick_> olá adfeno
<patrick_> blz
<ADFENO> Ola patrick_ :D
<ADFENO> Olá* :D
<patrick_> :D
<patrick_> qual a diferença entre ubuntu e server ubuntu?
<ADFENO> Já volto, telefone.
<patrick_> ok
<WHATEVER> patrick_: que tal ler no site?
<patrick_> to tentando entender
<patrick_> pois estou baixando o server
<WHATEVER> Leon_Nardella: ae
<patrick_> como faço para instalar arquivos .run em texto?
<WHATEVER> lendo a documentacao? :)
<WHATEVER> onde vc baixou esse .run explica como instalar
<ADFENO> Opa... Voltei.
<patrick_> o .run é um arquivo da placa de video nvidia minha
<ADFENO> patrick_: Qual é o seu SO?
<patrick_> ubuntu 10.04
<ADFENO> Geralmente (Procure se informar antes) o tal .RUN pode ser executado via Terminal
<ADFENO> *.
<patrick_> ok
<Celso> bom dia
<ADFENO> Bom dia Celso.
 * ADFENO está ouvindo Colin Ross - Frustration Blues.
<ADFENO> Alguém conhece um anti-virus multi-plataforma e funcional?
 * ADFENO está ouvindo Hampton The Hamster - The Hampsterdance Song
<Doomtron> bom dia
<ADFENO> Bom dia Doomtron.
<Doomtron> :)
<ADFENO> Doomtron: Como você conheceu o Ubuntu?
<xteno> bom dia
<ADFENO> Bom dia xteno.
<xteno> ADFENO, clamav antivirus
<Doomtron> ADFENO: Um primo de um primo meu, "descobriu" que a canonical mandava cd pra galera, ai eles pediram, e quando chegou eu estava visitando meu primo, ai eles me contaram, ai eu pedi tbm
<ADFENO> Grato pela colaboração xteno.
<xteno> nada
<Doomtron> xispirito é um cara bem legal.
<xispirito> =)
<xispirito> bom dia senhores e senhoras
<ADFENO> Doomtron: No meu caso... Após ter descoberto os verdadeiros lados e planos obscuros da MicroSoft, busquei então por um SO livre, e meu tio que já possuia experiências boas com o Ubuntu, me receitou-o.
<ADFENO> Bom dia xispirito.
<xispirito> ADFENO, eae
<ADFENO> :D
<Doomtron> depois que eles me contaram, eles começaram a brincar com os cds, quebrando eles -.-
<xispirito> estou por fora, o que aconteceu?
<Doomtron> xispirito: o ADFENO perguntou como conheci o ubunt
<xispirito> ah sim
<xispirito> achei que a microsoft tinha feito mais uma daquelas boas
<ADFENO> Bem... Ao contrario de meu tio, minhas primeiras experiências com o Ubuntu (Mais precisamente o 10.04) não foram tão boas, por conta de uma má integração no kernel devido a um programa usado com o Wine
<ADFENO> Então aprendi uma coisa básica sobre SOs: "Programas para Windows são para Windows e ponto final." :D
<xispirito> depois que eles tentaram patentear o smile, eu larguei d mão
<ADFENO> Além disso, a MicroSoft está agora com esta frescura de preocupar-se com gráficos e não com a estabilidade (E desempenho). :D
<ADFENO> E espero que a Canonical não pegue esta doença também.
<xispirito> meio que pegou =)
<ADFENO> Até que de primeira pode se deixar passar (Linux Ubuntu 11.10, no caso), mas espero que eles acordem.
<Doomtron> por isso uso i3wm
<Doomtron> :P
<ADFENO> "i3wm"? Defina, por favor.
<Doomtron> i3 window manager
<xispirito> mas é uma tendencia, tudo quanto é SO grande vão apelar nos gráficos
<xispirito> só os hardcoe que não
<xispirito> #hardcore
<xispirito> i3bar sumiu dos repos Doomtron =(
<ADFENO> Mas o ponto é que: Existe uma diferença entre gráficos ruins, normais e exagerados.
<xispirito> ADFENO, claro, o que quero dizer é: efeitos 3d, coisas desnecessárias e extravagantes
<xispirito> no meu ponto de vista, não é necessário e atrapalha
<ADFENO> Concordo plenamente. :D
<Doomtron> xispirito: qual distro ?
<xispirito> do arch Doomtron
<xGrind> xispirito; eae diow
<xGrind> ao Doomtron \o
<xispirito> fala xGrind
<xispirito> eae
<Doomtron> xispirito: i3status
<xispirito> sim, este tem
<xispirito> mas tinha outra, era i3bar ou algo parecido
<Doomtron> xispirito: ta usando arch é ?
<xispirito> Doomtron, é...preciso de um linux também =)
<xispirito> dualboot pegou
<Doomtron> :D
<ADFENO> Prefiro apenas um boot. :D
<xispirito> heh
 * ADFENO está ouvindo Skiessi - Turning Point.
<ADFENO> Sem querer me gabar (Mas apenas para descontrair), mas eu tenho uma grande coleção de músicas...
<ADFENO> ... Apenas 8
<xispirito> eu tenho uma musiquinhas também
<xispirito> não vivo sem
<Doomtron> vo ali
<ADFENO> (Aliás, nem sei para que ter mais de 15, acho simplesmente desnecessário.) :D
<xispirito> eu tenho 43...
<xispirito> GB
<ADFENO> além disso, as músicas, ou melhor dizendo... A mídia de hojem em dia está cheia de coisas ruins. :D. xispirito: Espero que não se irrite com minhas opiniões, elas são apenas opiniões, não chingamentos.
<xispirito> ADFENO, de maneira nenhuma
<xispirito> ADFENO, me diga, o que você costuma ouvir?
<ADFENO> Bem, a maior parte da minha coleção é composta por músicas do Skiessi (5 músicas), mas eu gosto mesmo é do Hampton The Hamster - The Hampsterdance Song.
<xispirito> é...nunca ouvi falar =)
<ADFENO> Sem problemas.
<ADFENO> Além disso, costumo preocupar-me com os ouvidos dos ouvintes, deixando o dB das músicas em 89 ou 90, já que nem todos os aparatos eletrônicos possuim mesma potência.
<ADFENO> *possuem*
<xispirito> a única preocupação minha é o biltrate, abaixo de 220 não consigo ouvir
<xispirito> quero dizer, ouço é claro, não sou surdo, mas é ruim a qualidade
<ADFENO> De fato, prefiro 320, estéreo em 16-bits
<Daekdroom> As caixas de som que eu uso não aproveitam qualidade de música, mas quase toda minha coleção é em FLAC
<xispirito> eu tenho uns flac's
<xispirito> mas são poucos
<xispirito> não se acha muito...a maioria eu mesmo ripei
<ADFENO> Quem me dera se meu ChinaP4 executasse .OGG.
<Doomtron> eu acho que vcs são uns frescos :P
<xispirito> heheh, não dá para ouvir mp3 a 128...
<xispirito> simplesmente me irrita
<ADFENO> De fato, não uso muito meu ChinaP4, pois seria muito materialismo, mas pocha... A era agora é Código Aberto, acorda China.
<ADFENO> A Nokia (Que eu não gosto) diz-se já possuir suporte para .OGG.
<xispirito> ADFENO, a tendencia é esta, o pessoal tá se ligando que existem alternativas...por aqui está se abrindo o caminho
<ADFENO> Concordo plenamente xispirito.
<xispirito> meus parentes todos usam linux, e alguns amigos deles também
<ADFENO> Mas acho que perceberam tarde, pois agora nota-se que os "tops" estão mechendo seus pauzinhos e unindo-se para formar o que eu chamo de "circulo privado" ou "privatização" usando a desculpa da pirataria.
<xispirito> isso já ocorre a anos, digital milenium bla bla
<ADFENO> Creio eu que seja parte de um grande projeto arquitetado desde muito séculos atrás.
<xispirito> ai já não sei dizer, sei que tudo que eles não autorizam é crime 0.0
<ADFENO> Concordo.
<ADFENO> Como dizem meus amigos: "A sociedade atual encontra-se de tal maneira que o artista é punido, e criminoso compra ternos."
<xispirito> é exatamente isso
<ADFENO> Bem, aproveitando sua fala sobre o SO preferencial da faília: Azar meu que minha família não possui preferência pelo Linux. Apenas eu e um de meus tios.
<ADFENO> *famílias*
<ADFENO> Aliás, fala-se tanto em SO aberto ou livre, mas esquece-se do que está por trás do SO, o hardware, não vou entrar em detalhes até porque não gosto. Não poderia existir SO sem um processador da AMD ou da Intel, e aí somos novamente pegos pelos "tops". :D
<ADFENO> Um dia talvez haja um fabricante de componentes de hardware não tão afilhado com os "tops", e funcional. :D
<xispirito> é...eu já uso a muito tempo, então um dia eles reclamavam, e eu instalei em duas máquinas...todo mundo viu e quis também =)
<xispirito> existe um projeto ADFENO, open hardware
<xispirito> ainda é meio que uma idéia
<xispirito> mas pretendem fazer hardware open source
<ADFENO> Já é, de fato, um começo.
<ADFENO> Não sei nada sobre hardware, mas o básico que conheço, conheço bem. :D
<ADFENO> Seria realmente um grande avanço não apenas tecnológico, mas também social. Creio eu.
<xispirito> claro que sim
<xispirito> mas eu também não sei muito sobre hardware...não sei de cabeças de disco, de movimento, se suspenção, de picosegundos...não, me concentro no software
<ADFENO> Idem.
<ADFENO> Fazendo um adendo: Também me concentro em investigações em geral. :D
<xispirito> ADFENO, exatamente =)
<ADFENO> E graças a esta minha "mania" por investigação, descobri algumas causas de muitos problemas sociais populares, e os planos da MicroSoft.
<xispirito> gostaria de ouvir sobre os planos da microsoft, se não for incomodo
<xispirito> u=ou melhor, ler
<ADFENO> :D
<ADFENO> Bem... A primeira coisa que devemos ter em mente antes de procurar nos informar sobre tais planos é: Manter a consciência aberta e procurar esquecer alguns conceitos religiósos que podem levar à um engano.
<xispirito> quanto a isto, sou ateu
<ADFENO> Outra coisa: Volta a constatar que estas são apenas opiniões com base no que observo tanto nohistórico da MicroSoft, na sociedade, atualidades, quanto as ações atuais da mesma... Mas você precisa buscar e chegar em sua opinião própria.
<ADFENO> Bem... Sem mais notações, eis meu relatório:
<patrick_> tem alguem ai que manja de ubuntu server?
<ADFENO> Bem, como já citei anteriormente, a MicroSoft faz parte do grupo dos "tops", e à saber, querem criar uma espécie de "privatização" não apenas na internet, mas como também em outras áreas.
<ADFENO> Agora pergunta-se: "Por que fora solicitado para esquecer certos conceitos religiosos?"
<ADFENO> Simples: Este grupo de "tops" usa, entre outros, a religião como apoio. Novamente volto à constatar para o leitor que estas são apenas minhas conclusões.
<xispirito> eu penso algo parecio do google e daquela instituição, da qual esqueci o nome, emite certificados de segurança para websites
<ADFENO> Entendo...
<ADFENO> Tocando no assunto do Google, este não é diferente.
 * xispirito se esconde do WHATEVER 
<ADFENO> Além disso, o Google possui duas marcas particulares de um grupo social que serve de apoio para os "tops".
<xispirito> estes tops, quem seriam?
<Doomtron> patrick_: você tem alguma duvida ou soh quer saber se alguem manja de ubuntu server ?
<ADFENO> Não vou entrar em nomes especificos, além disso são de maioria extrangeiros. Mas os mais notáveis são os banqueiros Rotchild.
<Doomtron> se vc tem alguma duvida, pergunte, se alguem souber, te responde, ou não
<patrick_> é sobre como configurar as eth0 e eth1
<patrick_> no ubuntu server
<Doomtron> ah os judeus... :P
<xispirito> depende patrick_, do que configurar nelas, na maioria é com ifconfig
<patrick_> no editor vi
<patrick_> quais as teclas de inserção que usa?
<Doomtron> patrick_: você deve ser mais especifico. ja tentou fazer alguma coisa ? que configuração vc quer fazer ? ja pesquisou ? deu erro ? que erro ?
<ADFENO> Doomtron: De fato, eles podem ser chamados de judeus.
<patrick_> pq sempre q digito algo da erro
<xispirito> patrick_, você aperta i e  insere seu texto
<Doomtron> patrick_: use o nano, ou o gedit
<Doomtron> se vc eh principiante
<patrick_> como que salva dpois no vi?
<Doomtron> pra usar o vi vc precisa fazer um curso
<xispirito> pangolin, :w
<patrick_> blz
<patrick_> o nano é facil
<xispirito> mas tem que apertar ESC antes
<patrick_> mas o vi é mais usado
<xispirito> para sair do modo inserção
<ADFENO> Fazendo um adendo: Mas ao chamá-los de "judeus", seria levar muito para o lado religioso.
<patrick_> a eth0 no caso é internet
<patrick_> e eth1 rede interna
<xispirito> ADFENO, isso é quase um "new world order"
<patrick_> no eth1 tenho que colocar no gateway o ip do eth0?
<xispirito> neste tipo de conf patrick_ , eu uso NAT
<xispirito> com netfilter, vulgo iptables
<ADFENO> xispirito: De fato, mais hora ou menos hora, uma nova ordem mundial será aplicada.
<xispirito> eu li em algum lugar a muito tempo sobre isso, e diziam coisas como "enfraqueçer a economia européia, migrar para as arábias"...
<ADFENO> Bem, vamos por partes: Economia ...
<patrick_> mas preciso que fique com ips fixos
<Doomtron> não quero ser chato, mas recomendo vcs irem a outro canal :)
<patrick_> para melhor administrar
<Doomtron> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<ADFENO> Ok Doomtron.
<xispirito> Doomtron, até tu, homem? =(
<Doomtron> hehe
<patrick_> ^^
<ADFENO> xispirito: Apóias a mudança?
<xispirito> vamos
<ADFENO> Ir-nos-emos. :D
<Doomtron> ok patrick_ , oq vc ta tentando fazer ?
<patrick_> tentando configurar eh0 e eth1
<Doomtron> pra q ?
<patrick_> eth0 para internet
<patrick_> e eth1 para rede interna
<patrick_> poderia me ajudar?
<Doomtron> eu não manjo muito, mas vou tentar
<Doomtron> alias, não manjo nada
<Doomtron> mas a gente aprende
<xispirito> heheh
<xispirito> patrick_, já ouviste falar de NAT?
<patrick_> qq tem?
<patrick_> quero  ips fixos
<xispirito> funciona assim, todos pacotes oriundos de eth1, serão roteados para eth0 e na volta, de eth0 para eth1
<xispirito> os ip's de rede interna nem saberão disso
<xispirito> os ip's de rede interna serão fixos, setados por você mesmo
<xispirito> eth1 também será fixo, e eth0 normal, como seu provedor determina
<patrick_> isso msm
<patrick_> só q
<patrick_> as eth0 e eth1 precisam se comunicar ne?
<xispirito> sim, ai que entra o iptables
<xispirito> http://www.netfilter.org/documentation/HOWTO/pt/NAT-HOWTO.html
<patrick_> vlw
<patrick_> mas é sobre nat
<xispirito> http://www.revsys.com/writings/quicktips/nat.html
<xispirito> tem de monte =)
<patrick_> d boa
<patrick_> ae povo
<patrick_> quais os tipos de servidores que tem?
<Doomtron> patrick_: como assim ?
<xispirito> complexa esta pergunta
<patrick_> tipo
<patrick_> servidor firewall
<patrick_> dhcp
<patrick_> proxy
<patrick_> queria saber quais tem
<Doomtron> ai vc quer saber sobre serviços :P
<xispirito> patrick_, tem de tudo, tem do que você quiser
<patrick_> tbm
<patrick_> serviços tbm
<angolano> alguem
<angolano> usa debian?
<patrick_> todos usamos
<patrick_> ...
<Doomtron> não
<Doomtron> angolano: #debian-br
<patrick_> eu uso
<patrick_> ¬¬
<Doomtron> patrick_: não usa ubuntu ?
<angolano> pangolin
<angolano> patrick_ qal versão?
<xispirito> sendo ubuntu uma versão de Debian customizada...
<angolano> precisava
<angolano> de 1 sources list
<Daekdroom> Não. O Ubuntu já é muito diferente do Debian.
<angolano> W: GPG error: http://ftp.de.debian.org lenny Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY AED4B06F473041FA
<angolano> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<angolano> globo:~#
<angolano> Doomtron sabe como gero 1 nova source.list?
<Daekdroom> angolano, isso daí não necessita de uma nova sources.list
<angolano> Daekdroom preciso arrumar
<angolano> tem links offline
<angolano> nao?
<Doomtron> angolano: se vc ler, ali diz: você pode rodar apt-get update para corrigir o problema
<angolano> Doomtron
<angolano> mais eu faço
<angolano> isso volta
<angolano> no mesmo problema
<Daekdroom> angolano, o erro diz que falta uma chave de autenticação do repositório.
<Ubuntero> angolano, problema de chave de PPA?
<angolano> Ubuntero nao
<angolano> sei
<angolano> kero atualizar
<angolano> meu sources.list
<Ubuntero> angolano, http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2010/07/nao-sabe-a-chave-do-ppa-que-adicionou-nos-canais-de-software/
<angolano> mais ta dando erro
<Daekdroom> Não é um PPA. É o repositório do Debian.
<Ubuntero> dá uma olhada se resolve
<angolano> qando eu instalo aplicativo
<patrick_> eu uso ubuntu
<patrick_> mas tbm uso debian
<patrick_> vm
<angolano> acho
<angolano> ubuntu
<angolano> feio a lot
<xispirito> ehuauhauh
<angolano> gnome
<angolano> ;~~
<patrick_> '-'
<alvaro> como faço para verificar erros de hd, no ubuntu 11.04?
<patrick_> ainda bem q to usando o server
<patrick_> :d
<angolano> patrick_ mais ubuntu
<angolano> acho
<angolano> q toso sao gnome
<angolano> acho kde mais bonito
<Doomtron> angolano: apt-get install debian-archive-keyring
<angolano> Doomtron funcionou
<angolano> :D
<angolano> brigadao
<Doomtron> ok
<angolano> agora
<angolano> parou de dar erros
<angolano> no apt-get update
<angolano> Doomtron pra q serve essa chave?
<alvaro> ??
<Doomtron> angolano: que chave ?
<angolano> debian-archive-keyring
<angolano> esse aplicativo
<Daekdroom> angolano, segurança
<Daekdroom> Para o apt ter certeza que está baixando o arquivo de onde deve, ou algo assim
<Doomtron> angolano: The debian-archive-keyring package is used to distribute keys to apt.
<angolano> Doomtron entendi
<alvaro> ??
<alvaro> como faço para verificar erros de hd, no ubuntu 11.04?
<angolano> AlissonB fdisk
<angolano> kkkkkkkkkkk
<angolano> zoa
<Doomtron> desfragmenta ele
<Doomtron> hehe
<angolano> Doomtron
<angolano> sem essa chave
<angolano> de verificação
<angolano> ele pode baixar coisas imcopletas?
<angolano> tipo
<angolano> e mal instalar?
<irtigor> alvaro: depende do tipo de erro
<alvaro> quando icisio o micro o mesmo relata que está verificando erros no hd
<angolano> ou nao influencia em nada?
<Doomtron> alvaro: qual o tipo do sistema de arquivo ?
<Daekdroom> angolano, é só segurança mesmo
<Daekdroom> Aqui no Ubuntu quando fica sem, ele baixa e instala normalmente, mas dá avisos de que os pacotes não são autenticados.
<Doomtron> angolano: por ai
<alvaro> apareceu na inicialização do ubuntu 11.04
<angolano> Doomtron um
<alvaro> ext4
<Doomtron> angolano: dois
<angolano> esse debian
<Ubuntero> alvaro, a cada n inicializações ou n dias a verificação é feita automaticamente
<angolano> ta me deixando doido
<Doomtron> alvaro: sabe qual a partição ?
<Ubuntero> alvaro, é normal e só por segurança
<Doomtron> alvaro: fsck.ext4 /dev/sd[x]
<alvaro> mas nunca tinha ocorrido isso antes
<Doomtron> alvaro: fsck.ext4 -c /dev/sd[x]
<alvaro> por isso minha duvida
<Ubuntero> alvaro, talvez vc não tenha visto, isto está assim a penlo menos uns 4 anos
<alvaro> nossa
<Doomtron> oO
<Doomtron> Ubuntero: do q vc ta falando ?
<Ubuntero> Doomtron, verificação automatica do disco na inicialização
<Doomtron> ah
<Ubuntero> alvaro, é a cad 30 inicializações
<alvaro> tambem estava usando uma versão bem "capenga" de um linux, anteriormente
<angolano> q odio
<angolano> a porra do email
<angolano> nao envia
<alvaro> bem mesmo, por isso me espantei com esse aviso repentino rsrsrs
<Ubuntero> alvaro, se a preocupação era por isso, não precisa mais se preocupar, é normal
<alvaro> obrigado pela elucidação
<Ubuntero> alvaro, mas se quiser mesmo verificar faz como dito pelo Doomtron, mas tem que ser por um livecd ou livpen pq o sistema precisa estar desmontado
<angolano> Starting Mail Transport Agent (MTA): sendmailMTA is already running. (warning).
<angolano> globo:~# nmap localhost
<angolano> -bash: nmap: command not found
<angolano> globo:~# nmap localhost
<angolano> -bash: nmap: command not found
<angolano> globo:~#
<Doomtron> !palavrao
<Doomtron> -.-
<angolano> bateram
<angolano> na porta
<Doomtron> testemunha de jeova ?
<patrick_> lol
<patrick_> ow fis
<patrick_> consegui configurar as interfaces
<patrick_> :D
<Doomtron> patrick_: que bom :)
<angolano> Doomtron
<angolano> manja de sendmail?
<Doomtron> cara, faz a pergunta ai
<angolano> Doomtron rodei sendmail + apache2 + php5
<Doomtron> se alguem souber, te responde
<angolano> mais o sendmail
<angolano> nao entrega a msg
<Doomtron> erros ?
<angolano> Doomtron nao da erro
<angolano> nenhum
<angolano> so nao entrega
<angolano> root@globo:~# service sendmail start
<angolano>  * Starting Mail Transport Agent (MTA) sendmail                                  * MTA is already running.
<angolano> ele ta rodando ali
<Doomtron> angolano: olha os logs
<angolano> Doomtron
<angolano> aonde ta os logs?
<angolano> do sendmail?
<Doomtron> angolano: ls /var/log
<angolano> sei la
<angolano> kkkkkkkkkk
<angolano> desisto
<Doomtron> lol
<xispirito> mas não é ligar que nem geladeira que funciona
<xispirito> tem que configurar =)
<angolano> xiang__
<angolano> na configuração
<angolano> padrão
<angolano> era pra ser entregue
<angolano> nem como se fosse spam
<Doomtron> cara, eu acho q tem q configurar
<Doomtron> brb
<illuminarch> Boa tarde povo!
<patrick_> boa tarde
<patrick_> sussa?
<illuminarch> e ae Ursinha boa tarde
<illuminarch> patrick_ e entao :)
<illuminarch> e contigo ?
<patrick_> ?
<patrick_> d boa
<patrick_> alguma pergunta?
<illuminarch> patrick_ nao nao soh pra dar sinal de vida mesmo srsrsrs
<illuminarch> patrick_ novo aqui?
<patrick_> sou
<illuminarch> hummm
<patrick_> tenho 1 seman
<patrick_> '-'
<illuminarch> hummm
<illuminarch> te chamei no pvt
<illuminarch> e ae omelete Doomtron :)
<Doomtron> illuminarch: iai
<patrick_> o.o
<patrick_> amigos?
<angolano> p4tr
<angolano> ops
<angolano> patrick_ acho q foi todos almoçar
<patrick_> tbm acho
<patrick_> eu tbm vo agorinha
<illuminarch> to por aqui
<illuminarch> srsrsrs
<illuminarch> angolano :)
<angolano> rs
<angolano> to baixando
<angolano> o show do red hot
<angolano> 1.5 mb/s
<angolano> rapidao
<illuminarch> hum que bom
<illuminarch> angolano vai montar servidor ?
<angolano> illuminarch de q?
<illuminarch> normalmente usam o Rh para servidor
<illuminarch> vai usar como desktop?
<illuminarch> angolano
<angolano> rh
<angolano> ?
<illuminarch> Red Hat :)
<angolano> lol
<angolano> to baixando o show do red hot chilli peppers
<angolano> nao red hat
<angolano> kkkkkkkkk
<illuminarch> ah tah
<illuminarch> kkkkk
<xispirito> illuminarch, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPzkYhKAjB8
<xispirito> pra ti
<illuminarch> xispirito poww soh lembra de mim pra isso eh
<illuminarch> aff
<illuminarch> mas ta quase la hehe
<xispirito> heheh
<illuminarch> kd tu la no canal?
<illuminarch> nao ta entrando mais porque?
<xispirito> eu entro
<xispirito> mas é que ando com pouco tempo livre
<illuminarch> o canal mudou neh #blogsempreupdate
<illuminarch> e o site tb
<illuminarch> www.sempreupdate.com.br
<illuminarch> deposi olha o site
<xispirito> sim sim
<xispirito> vou entrar lá
<angolano> illuminarch tu manja
<angolano> algo sobre iptv?
<illuminarch> angolano nao nao
<angolano> illuminarch rs
<angolano> keria saber
<angolano> como monta 1 serviço
<angolano> estilo netflix
<angolano> com a vendas de tvs lcds com acesso a internet
<angolano> e povo todo agora tendo internet boa
<angolano> esse mercado sera lucrativo
<illuminarch> angolano voce quer fazer uma loja virtual ?
<angolano> illuminarch
<angolano> iptv
<angolano> estilo netflix
<angolano> video teca
<angolano> o cara pluga a tv dele na internet
<angolano> e assiste filmes seriados
<angolano> sakaz?
<illuminarch> hum to ligado
<angolano> tem tipo 1 acervo
<angolano> e ele assiste por stream
<illuminarch> pois eh cara eu nunca me aprofundei nisso nao
<angolano> so q em qualidade boa
<angolano> illuminarch
<angolano> ja viu o netflix
<angolano> ouviu falar?
<illuminarch> ja ouvi falar rsrsrsrs
<angolano> illuminarch é videoteca
<angolano> online
<angolano> o cara pluga a tv dele na internet
<angolano> paga 1 mensalidade
<illuminarch> hum
<angolano> e tem acesso ao conteudo do servidor
<angolano> disponivel
<angolano> filmes em alta resolução e etc
<angolano> desenhos
<angolano> illuminarch so q invez dele baixar
<angolano> pra ver
<angolano> ele ve em tempo real
<angolano> sakaz?
<illuminarch> eu to ligado
<illuminarch> ao menos isso ainda sei
<illuminarch> srsrsrs
<illuminarch> eh que meu negocio eh linux mesmo ehehehe
<angolano> rs
<angolano> eu keria fazer 1 lance
<angolano> assim
<angolano> isso deve da $$ a lot
<illuminarch> hum
<illuminarch> mas dai tu vai ter que comprar licencas e tals
<angolano> illuminarch é
<illuminarch> ou acho que daqui a uns dias vao ter revendas
<illuminarch> rsrsrs
<angolano> illuminarch jaja até
<angolano> uol
<angolano> globo.com
<angolano> vao lançar serviços
<angolano> semelhantes
<xispirito> eu faço na minha casa isso, mas com músicas
<illuminarch> hum sei
<angolano> illuminarch povo
<angolano> hj em dia
<angolano> nem aluga filme
<angolano> kkk
<angolano> gosta nem de sair de casa
<angolano> comodiade
<angolano> acessar procurar o filme pelo controle e assistir
<xispirito> eu fiz um site que tem streaming de música e acesso a biblioteca =)
<angolano> xispirito como assim?
<xispirito> intranet, claro
<angolano> xispirito rs
<angolano> :D
<angolano> tenke fazer
<angolano> é algo com filmes
<angolano> e em iptv
<xispirito> senão vou tomar uma rufa de processos
<angolano> pro cara assistir na tv lcd dele
<angolano> xispirito acho q processo nem é assim
<angolano> oq tem de povo fazendo isso
<angolano> no br
<angolano> kkkkkk
<xispirito> copyright angolano
<xispirito> olha que toma ein
<angolano> pela
<angolano> lei
<angolano> até webrádio
<angolano> tinha q pagar
<angolano> pela exibição
<angolano> da musica
<angolano> na rádio virtual e etc
<xispirito> não toma se não aparecer, se ficar grande, dai eles botam olho e processam
<angolano> é
<angolano> mais tipo
<angolano> ninguem aki respeita a lei
<illuminarch> se nao me derem de graça eu denuncio
<illuminarch> lol
<xispirito> heaahue
<angolano> la fora
 * illuminarch rindo cheio de sarcarmos
<angolano> rola processo
<angolano> violento
<angolano> akele cara do napster
<angolano> thepiratebay
<angolano> tudo responde a processos
<angolano> violentos
<xispirito> angolano, bem quem fiscaliza a lei respeita ela...mas enfim, os oreia que nem nós, pagam
<xispirito> #nem
<angolano> xiang__ é
<angolano> xispirito é
<angolano> tempo atrás eu vi quee tava
<angolano> rolando processo
<angolano> contra o criador do the pirate bay
<xispirito> sim
<angolano> nao sei como ainda nao fexaram o site
<angolano> kkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> não fexaram porque não tem como
<xispirito> quer dizer, ele não hospeda conteúdo nenhum
<xispirito> só links para os mesmos
<xispirito> o que por lei, não é crime
<angolano> xiang__
<xispirito> #fecharam
<angolano> xispirito na epoca do naspter
<angolano> era mesma coisa
<angolano> e o maluco la faliu
<angolano> kk
<xispirito> do napster eu não sei como foi
<xispirito> não cheguei a usar
<xispirito> naquela época meu papo era emule =)
<angolano> rs
<angolano> teve vario
<angolano> teve varios
<angolano> galaxy
<angolano> era bom
<angolano> haha
<xiang__> angolano
<angolano> xiang__ opa
<xiang__> ola
<angolano> tudo bom gatinha?
<patrick_> oi povo
<elionay> oi pra vc tambem
<patrick_> qual q é o gerenciador de usuários do linux?
<patrick_> no windows é o AD e do linux?
<Stockholder> Boa tade
<Stockholder> tarde*
<patrick_> boa tarde
<patrick_> alguem ai pode me ajudar?
<patrick_> tem alguem ai no chat?
<Daekdroom> Faça a pergunta e espere.
<patrick_> qual q é o gerenciador de usuários do linux?no windows é o AD e do linux?
<Daekdroom> Gerenciador gráfico ou em linha de comando?
<patrick_> os 2
<Daekdroom> No CLI são vários comandos diferentes.
<Daekdroom> (todos funcionando em conjunto)
<Daekdroom> Em interface gráfica, depende. O Ubuntu usa o painel de controle do Gnome pra gerenciar usuários.
<toter> patrick_: qual é o nome do gerenciador de usuários do windows?
<patrick_> active directory
<patrick_> é em servidor a minha pergunta
<AlissonB> patrick_ você se refere a ambientes onde há Domínio?
<toter> ah sim... eu estava tentando decifrar o AD... :/
<AlissonB> hum
<AlissonB> pesquisa por OpenLDAP
<AlissonB> :)
<patrick_> isso é em modo grafico?
<AlissonB> sim
<patrick_> tem em texto?
<patrick_> ou ele msm tbm usa texto?
<AlissonB> eu nunca usei o openldap, então não poderei dar muitos detalhes
<AlissonB> mas numa rápida pesquisa
<AlissonB> podemos achar alguns resultados interessantes
<AlissonB> http://www.inf.ufrgs.br/gppd/disc/inf01008/trabalhos/sem01-1/t1/openldap/
<AlissonB> Good Luck! :)
<patrick_> vlw
<patrick_> vi la
<patrick_> tem tdo
<patrick_> vo da uma lida dpois
<AlissonB> pode cre :P
<patrick_> sabem praq serve sniffer?
<AlissonB> sniffers servem pra farejar o tráfego de pacotes na rede
<AlissonB> dá uma olhada em
<AlissonB> http://informatica.hsw.uol.com.br/supervisao-no-local-de-trabalho2.htm
<AlissonB> :)
<AlissonB> Vou indo, abraço!
 * AlissonB away!
<toter> whoa... o andré gondim morreu? faz tempo que não entro aqui, mas esse cara participava frequentemente dos debates neste canal. Encontrava o nome dele aqui na lista quase todo dia...
<patrick_> o que é o bash?
<Doomtron> patrick_: bash é um shell
<Doomtron> um shell é um interpretador de comandos
<FlavioTrashPunk> ALGUEM SABE como tirar um site bolgspot do ar..???
<Doomtron> FlavioTrashPunk: http://support.google.com/blogger/bin/answer.py?hl=pt-BR&answer=41387
<patrick_> domtron tem uma pasta com o nome de basher se nao me engano
<patrick_> o que é ela/
<patrick_> ?
<FlavioTrashPunk> Doomtron, tipo nao sou dono do site nao :D  queria saber se ha alguma tecnica para isso..,  derrubar um site blogspot
<Doomtron> FlavioTrashPunk: Este não é o canal apropriado para esse tipo de assunto
<Daekdroom> Essa rede não é apropriada para isso.
<Doomtron> patrick_: ai tu forço hein ?
<Doomtron> patrick_: qual o caminho completo pra pasta ?
<patrick_> vix
<FlavioTrashPunk> Doomtron,  onde é?
<Doomtron> FlavioTrashPunk: não sei
<patrick_> google resolve flavio
<FlavioTrashPunk> Doomtron, vlw.. parece nao saber mesmo
<patrick_> doomtron nao sei o caminho
<patrick_> mas sei que tem
<Doomtron> patrick_: vc consegue acessar ela ?
<patrick_> vou ver aki
<Doomtron> como assim cara?!
<Doomtron> vc me pergunta pq tem uma pasta
<Doomtron> e vc nem acessou ela ?
<Doomtron> não to entendo
<patrick_> afs dxa
<patrick_> achei que era essa pasta
<Doomtron> hehe
<Doomtron> ok
<xispirito> FlavioTrashPunk, me diz uma banda ai, boa, para eu baixar =)
<FlavioTrashPunk> xispirito,  xi mano.. entra em kaoskotidiano.blogspot.com  ou http://crostamoida.blogspot.com/  nos aqui do maranhao
<FlavioTrashPunk> distro punk
<xispirito> distro punk 0.0
<xispirito> ah, achei que era um Linux punk =)
<FlavioTrashPunk> xispirito, to por fora.. tem isso. é?
<FlavioTrashPunk> sou aqui..   http://subdistro.no-ip.org
<xispirito> não FlavioTrashPunk, ainda...
<xispirito> eu sou mais Thrash, mas ouvia coisas como d.r.i, dead kennedys e afins
<Doomtron> eu gosto c.i.n.e e death restart
<Doomtron> lol
<xispirito> haehahau
<xispirito> Doomtron, porque não faz pra ti, "Moicano Linux"
<Doomtron> Se é pra homenagear indio façamos o tupi linux :P
<FlavioTrashPunk> xispirito, moicano nao é uniforme.. é um elementro tradicional da cultura..,  como tantos outros.., adota quem quer..,
<xispirito> FlavioTrashPunk, não leve para o lado ofensivo, foi só uma piada
<xispirito> assim como alguns de nós não são chegados a barbearia =)
<xispirito> além de que, já toquei numa banda maisou menos neste estilo
<Doomtron> FlavioTrashPunk: Tu gosta de axé music ?
<FlavioTrashPunk> Doomtron, so pra ver tua mae rebolando...
<xispirito> 0.0
<Doomtron> kkkkkkk
<Doomtron> minha mãe não gosta de dançar axé music
<xispirito> FlavioTrashPunk, pega leve, o pessoal aqui faz piada de tudo
<FlavioTrashPunk> xispirito, vamo parar por aqui entao.. blz..
<Doomtron> e tu xispirito ? gosta de axé music ?
<xispirito> vocẽ que sabe
<xispirito> Doomtron, não sou chegado não
<xispirito> FlavioTrashPunk, nós lançamos até um cdzinho, se chamava Guerrilha
<Doomtron> não acredito que vcs não curtam um parangolé
<xispirito> huaehua
<xispirito> eu não tinha visto a pergunta do cara
<xispirito> auhaehuaehuaehua
<Doomtron> q pergunta ?
<xispirito> derrubar o blogspot
<Doomtron> ah
<xispirito> ui, chegou o root 0.0
<root> heh
 * root roots
<xispirito> heh
<root> bleh, ta CONGELANDO la fora
<xispirito> aqui tá um calor de boca de inferno
<xispirito> mas é bom que o mar é logo ali
<root> 1 grau, ventando pra caceta
<root> isso que da morar praticamente na beira do rio thames
<xispirito> massa =)
<patrick_> o.o
<root> https://plus.google.com/u/0/111761906192607425782/posts/2m5oU7PTr3K
<root> tirei essa foto a menos de 100m de casa
<xispirito> massa a paisagem =)
<xispirito> a daqui no máximo que tu enxerga é um golfinho 0.0
<root> xispirito: golfinho e dahora
<xispirito> seguido tem
<root> tira foto dos golfinhos, cara
<root> hehehe
<xispirito> tirarei
<root> tirar foto e legal
<xispirito> eu fujo de tirar foto
<xispirito> ehheahu
<root> vc para, fica um tempao pensando no melhor jeito, angulo e configuracoes pra tirar a foto
<root> desliga do mundo por alguns minutos
<root> (eu tiro minhas fotos em 100% manual, nada automatico)
<xispirito> eu estes dias me pegeui na praia, dentro da água, pensando se seria mais rápido um if, um while ou um for 0.0
<xispirito> dai dei um tempo
<xispirito> de programar
<root> xispirito: depende da linguagem, do compilador, da otimizacao utilizada pelo compilador naquele caso especifico e do processador
<xispirito> depende do que o laço vai priocessar
<xispirito> #processar
<root> xispirito: nao necessariamente
<xispirito> não só isso, mas basicamente é isso ae
<root> xispirito: por exemplo, em alguns processadores, um "for de 0 a 9" roda mais lento que "for de 9 a 0"
<xispirito> 0.0
<root> xispirito: um exemplo e o microcontrolador 8051, existe a instrucao "DJNZ - Decrement and jump if not zero", mas nao existe equivalente pra incrementar
<xispirito> mas são dez números, vai me dizer que o processador conta mais rápido de trás para frente, por ser little endian?
<root> maioria das CPUs tem algum tipo de otimizacao desse tipo, pra melhorar a velocidade das operacoes mais comum para aquela plataforma
<root> entao se vc nao conhece precisamente sua plataforma, seu compilador e como ele otimiza codigo, sua pergunta e inutil :)
<xispirito> root, eu não desci tão longe na toca do coelho ainda
<root> xispirito: entao guarde as questoes que dependem disso pra depois
<root> xispirito: mas seria interessante voce ler algum livro de arquitetura de computadores, assembly pra 2 ou 3 plataformas
<xispirito> eu vou esperar uns dias até minha mnte limpar, depois eu volto e me aprofundo na arquitetura de processadores
<xispirito> #mente
<root> xispirito: tipo, pega Intel 8051 e Microchip PIC, sao bem facinho e simplificados
<root> xispirito: depois evolve pra um MIPS, tem um livro excelente, perai
<root> xispirito: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Computer-Organization-Design-Revised-Fourth/dp/0123747503/ref=sr_1_22?ie=UTF8&qid=1324240540&sr=8-22
<root> xispirito: esse livro e excelente, utilizado inclusive pelo curso da unicamp
<xispirito> legal =)
<root> xispirito: se vc realmente quer entender como um computador funciona, sem ter que ler 1000 livros, esse eh o cara
<xispirito> seria muito bom
<root> ele usa a plataforma MIPS como base dos estudos, pq e uma plataforma aberta. x86 e x86_64 sao proprietarios, com monte de extensoes fora do padrao
<root> mas depois que vc ler esse ai, fica facil entender qq plataforma
<xispirito> root, agora você me instigou
<xispirito> rola um desktop MIPS?
<root> xispirito: ueh, pq nao?
<root> xispirito: por mais de uma decada esse foi o desejo de todo mundo
<xispirito> mas é uma plataforma que conheço só de nome, da onde tiro hardware?
<root> xispirito: ta fora de moda, mips nao ta na lideranca de performance mais
<root> xispirito: mas as workstations da Silicon Graphics, tao desejadas, eram todas MIPS
<xispirito> eu vou procurar, hardware aberto *-*
<root> o legal desse livro ai eh que se vc realmente quiser, vc escreve o codigo fonte de um processador mips depois de ler esse livro
<root> e se realmente tiver vontade, pode gravar isso num FPGA
<root> e ai vc tem seu proprio processador, que vc mesmo fez
<xispirito> *-*
<root> meu irmao fez isso
<root> obviamente vc nao vai montar um desktop
<root> mas um sistema embarcado da :)
<xispirito> o OpenBSD tem port dos desk's sgi MIPS
<xispirito> heh
<xispirito> vou procurar um destes
<Doomtron> eu queria apernder assembly pra x86_64
<Doomtron> aprender*
<xispirito> eu quero ir além
<xispirito> mas é um projeto de longo prazo =)
<Doomtron> mas nunca achei algo bom na net pra aprende
<Doomtron> xispirito: onde ?
<xispirito> no fim, do fundo do pote
<Doomtron> lol
<Doomtron> só não vai se lambuzar oO
<xispirito> aehuae
<root> Doomtron: tem livros :) amazon.com, barnes&noble, saraiva, ...
<Doomtron> root: eu imagino
<root> alias, eu to querendo um leitor de ebook que nao seja uma merda
<root> e sem monopolizar minhas futuras compras (kindle descartado por esse motivo)
<xispirito> Doomtron, tem um que eu li que ensina muita coisa, deixa eu achar na minha coleção, um minuto
<xispirito> Doomtron, procura: "Programming from The Ground Up"
<xispirito> ensina Linux x86
<Doomtron> xispirito: mas eh x86_64 ?
<Doomtron> pois é
<xispirito> mas dai para 64 é fácil
<Doomtron> vo da uma olhada
<xGrind> patrick_; tae?
<patrick_> to sim
<patrick_> d boa
<rogerio> boa noite estou tentando configurar um rom (jogo) para abrir com um programa e não acho ele na opção "abrir  com" o que faço?
<xispirito> depende do programa
<xispirito> rodr1go,
<xispirito> ops
<xispirito> rogerio,
<xispirito> rodr1go, sem querer
<rogerio> o programa chama-se visual boy?
<rogerio> !
<xispirito> nunca usei
<root> rogerio: bom, lembrando que roms sao tecnicamente ilegais, voce nao deveria perguntar deles aqui
<xispirito> eu só jogo MAME
<Adiumy> visualboyadvance
<rogerio> a eu ja tive este problema tambem com outros programas
<angolano> ola
<angolano> meu nome é angolano
<angolano> nao fumo crack a 2 meses
<angolano> root
<angolano> deixa de ser chato e ajude o guri
<angolano> rodr1go emula no winne
<angolano> wine
<tuxmint-mg> as pedras do capeta!!!!huahauahau!
<Celso> hahahah
<angolano> maluco discutindo
<angolano> por room
<angolano> aff
<angolano> Celso fala tu
<angolano> q ridiculo ta esse canal
<angolano> xeio de puritanos
<angolano> fala de craquear soft
<angolano> nego vira o naris
<angolano> kk
<Celso> complicado
<Celso> tudo de bom no canal
<Celso> fumar crack , rom , wine ....
<angolano> Cesar_Augusto
<angolano> vc ja fumou craque?
<angolano> conte
<angolano> seu depoimento para gente
<xispirito> o.0
<angolano> xGrind
<angolano> xispirito vc ja usou craque?
<xispirito> não andersoncarlos83
<xispirito> angolano,
<angolano> vamos
<angolano> formar um grupo
<angolano> de auto ajuda
<angolano> ubuntu anti drogas
<Celso> estou tão careta que nem cigarro eu fumo mais,parei depois de 33 anos fumando
<xispirito> eu não posso decorrer sobre crack se nunca usei
<xGrind> unica droga que usei foi windows. ainda bem que larguei daquilo
<Celso> hahahahaha
<Celso> xGrind: boa
<xispirito> nem um tapa na macaca rola?
<Doomtron> "Só não fumo maconha" (Baiano na Espaçonave)
<xispirito> "grupo anti drogas", isso lembra a minha avó
<xispirito> o.0
<root> angolano: bom, ja que insiste no assunto
<root> angolano: Unlawful activities and their related support activities are considered off-topic, as are inappropriate advertising, heavy media file trading, gaming and proprietary game software modding, warez, hax0r activity, porn and various forms of antisocial behavior, including (but not limited to) political, racial, ethnic, religious or gender-related invective. Off-topic activity may result in users being barred from the network.
<root> angolano: bem claro na politica da rede
<patrick_> lol
<root> angolano: se nao gostou dos termos de uso da rede, use outra rede
<xispirito> não pode falar de tapa na macaca?
<patrick_> afogar as maguas
<root> patrick_: aprender a escrever antes seria uma boa :)
<patrick_> eu sei
<root> hmmm, nao existe "maguas" no meu dicionario...
<root> (sim, to digitando sem acentos pq minha locale nao permite)
<xGrind> wendell; ae \o
<wendell> vlw cara
<wendell> só foi um detalhe
<wendell> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<wendell> galera tem prévia p/ o ubuntu 12.04 lts?
<xGrind> wendell; vamos configurar seu xchat ae? :D
<wendell> blz
<elionay> xchat nao rola
<elionay> irssi ownz
<Doomtron> elionay: yep
<elionay> ;D
<elionay> eu venho o xchat cara me parece um estilo de fullt do windows
<elionay> nem
<elionay> ;p
<Celso> irssi comanda
<elionay> fato :D
<angolano> rodr1go
<angolano> ops
<angolano> a esse root noia
<angolano> ralou
<angolano> kara
<angolano> sequelado
<angolano> UdontKnow
<angolano> -=UdontKnow=- te falar mermao a rede é sua?
<angolano> (UdontKnow): não correto?
<angolano> UdontKnow : então vai tomar no meio do cu seu filho da puta
<elionay> lol
<angolano> (20:18:32) <root> angolano: bom, ja que insiste no assunto
<angolano> (20:18:35) <root> angolano: Unlawful activities and their related support activities are considered off-topic, as are inappropriate advertising, heavy media file trading, gaming and proprietary game software modding, warez, hax0r activity, porn and various forms of antisocial behavior, including (but not limited to) political, racial, ethnic, religious or gender-related invective. Off-topic
<angolano> activity may result in users being barred from the network.
<angolano> (20:18:43) <root> angolano: bem claro na politica da rede
<angolano> (20:19:19) <patrick_> lol
<angolano> (20:19:31) <root> angolano: se nao gostou dos termos de uso da rede, use outra rede
<angolano> maluco nao poe ordem nem na casa dele
<angolano> quer por ordem em 1 canal de irc
<angolano> aff
<elionay> que canal?
<patrick_> --'
<angolano> elionay
<angolano> no ubuntu
<angolano> ele fala q warez
<angolano> drogas
<angolano> sao proibidos aki
<angolano> a se fuder
<elionay> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<elionay> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<elionay> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<elionay> fala pra ele ir pra brasirc entao
<angolano> [UdontKnow]: MACONHA MACONHA MACONHA MACONHA MACONHA MACONHA MACONHA MACONHA MACONHA MACONHA MACONHA MACONHA MACONHA MACONHA MACONHA MACONHA MACONHA MACONHA MACONHA MACONHA MACONHA MACONHA MACONHA MACONHA MACONHA MACONHA MACONHA MACONHA MACONHA MACONHA MACONHA MACONHA MACONHA MACONHA MACONHA MACONHA MACONHA MACONHA MACONHA MACONHA MACONHA MACONHA MACONHA MACONHA MACONHA MACONHA MACONHA
<angolano> MACONHA MACONHA MACONHA MACONHA MACONHA MACO
<elionay> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<elionay> fala pra ele ir pra brasirc entao
<elionay> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<angolano> patrick_ AKI É O CRIME NAO O CREME
<xGrind> angolano; offtopic: ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<angolano> VACILOU A BALA COME
<angolano> xGrind a esse noia
<angolano> ai
<angolano> deve ter 20 gb
<angolano> de mp3 la
<angolano> ilegais
<elionay> cara
<elionay> por isso eu falo
<elionay> unica rede
<elionay> que presta
<angolano> e ker tirar onda com o maluco q ker rodar 1 rom
<elionay> e efnet
<angolano> se fuder
<elionay> la
<elionay> vc pode tudo
<elionay> e terra
<angolano> elionay aki so tem sequelado
<elionay> sem law
<elionay> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<angolano> bando de falso ipocritas
<angolano> hipocritas
<elionay> por isso eu fiquei 2 anos sem logar aqui
<elionay> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<angolano> UdontKnow vo lhe denunciar pra som livre
<elionay> meu nick
<angolano> com essas mp3s ilegais ai
<elionay> era jumpado
<elionay> forbidado
<elionay> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<angolano> elionay eu nem ligo
<elionay> teve um admin q fico revoltz comigo
<angolano> kkkkkkkkk
<elionay> kkkkkkkkkkk
<elionay> ai ele saiu da staff
<elionay> eu voltei
<elionay> :D
<angolano> ja
<angolano> veio 1 admin
<angolano> no meu pvt
<elionay> eu mando eles tudo tomar no cu
<elionay> to nem ae
<elionay> kkkkk
<elionay> rede irc so existe uma descente
<elionay> nome dela
<elionay> e efnet
<elionay> o resto
<elionay> e resto
<angolano> elionay o bom
<xispirito> um pouquinho de respeito não faz mal a ninguém
<angolano> q esses admins noias
<angolano> nao compreende o português
<angolano> jayne filho da puta
<elionay> o problema
<elionay> e que a maioria dos admins
<elionay> daqui
<elionay> da free
<elionay> acham que tem o rei na barriga
<angolano> elionay irc ta morrendo
<angolano> cara
<elionay> xispirito: tem respeito quem merece
<angolano> essa rede so é cheia pq tem nerds
<xGrind> xispirito; nego se acha bandidão e acha que apavora no IRC kk. vem falar de crime.
<xGrind> tsc
<elionay> muito deles n merecem
<angolano> o suporte das distros
<angolano> maioria é aki
<elionay> isso nao vale de nada angolano
<elionay> oq qe freenode perto da efnet?
<elionay> kkkkkkkkkkk
<elionay> nada
<elionay> pra vc ver
<elionay> muitos canais
<elionay> ainda tao jumpado
<elionay> duente esses admin
<angolano> elionay rlx
<angolano> man
<angolano> kkkkkkkk
<angolano> oq sobrou
<angolano> do irc
<angolano> sao bots e nerds
<elionay> sim
<elionay> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<angolano> antigamente tinha girls
<xispirito> e drogados
<angolano> hj em dia nem isso
<angolano> xispirito eu sou 1 cara
<angolano> q qando povo precisa de ajuda
<angolano> eu ajudo
<elionay> antigamente dava gosto em entrar em certos canais de suporte
<elionay> hj em dia
<angolano> indepedente do q ele ker rodar
<elionay> so tem deficiente
<angolano> rom
<angolano> programa ilegal
<angolano> e etc
<angolano> nao sou hipocrita
<angolano> tenho programas craqueados rodando e dai?
<elionay> eu fiz o mautriz xorar
<elionay> kkkkkkkkkk
<elionay> lol
<xGrind> \o
<elionay> so pq o cara e preto
<elionay> kkkkkkkkk
<xGrind> elionay; ¬¬
<elionay> mas xGrind
<elionay> ele falo umas coisas
<elionay> que realmente acontece
<elionay> os brs aqui se sujeitam aos gringos cara
<elionay> isso e foda
<elionay> kkkkkkkkk
<elionay> e complicado
<xGrind> court_jester; tem visto a Ursinha?
<xGrind> ela ta ali. nao tinha visto kk
<Doomtron> ela ta away
<court_jester> xGrind, De vez em quando
<court_jester> mas acho que ela está no bnc
<xGrind> o illuminarch que queria falar com ela
<illuminarch> eh sim
<illuminarch> :)
<elionay> xGrind:
<elionay> vc conhece
<elionay> esse
<elionay> jayne ?
<xGrind> elionay; nunca vi. pq?
<elionay> um
<elionay> so curiosidade
<elionay> parece que e admin
<Doomtron> pq tem
<Doomtron> gente que
<Doomtron> fala quebrado
<Doomtron> assim ?
<elionay> fala
<elionay> quebrado
<elionay> assim?
<elionay> kkkkkkkkkkk
<UdontKnow> Doomtron: dificil ensinar esse povo que enter nao e pontuacao :)
<elionay> culpa
<elionay> do msn cara
<Doomtron> hsukahskuahksa
<elionay> msn estrago a juventude
<elionay> cara esse tal angolano e louco mesmo troco de nick e comeco a flooda no canal freenode
<elionay> cara parece que come bosta
<Doomtron> sempre tem um surtado
<xispirito> se eu fosse staff bania =)
<elionay> culpa do msn tambem isso ae
<xGrind> kk
<xispirito> a economia na europa, vocês viram?
<xispirito> culpa do msn
<elionay> nem tudo se combate a ferro e fogo nao xispirito
<xGrind> ainda bem que não temos emoticons. imagina só se cada letra fosse um emoticon igual do msn
<elionay> claro
<elionay> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xGrind> putz. dae tava perdido mesmo
<xispirito> auhaeu
<Doomtron> sorte que eu uso irssi :D nada de emotion
<elionay> senao seria culpa do msn tambem
<xispirito> sim \o/
<elionay> tambem uso irssi
<elionay> :D
<xGrind> tinha uma rotina do mirc que alterava as cores da nicklist e ficava alternando as cores dos usuarios. eles faziam isso na epoca de natal. da hr :D
<xispirito> lol
<elionay> coisa de gay isso
<Doomtron> algum problema com gays ?
<elionay> nao nao
<elionay> nenhum
<elionay> e crime ne
<elionay> entao nao
<elionay> nada contra
<Doomtron> shkuahksuhaa
<xispirito> huahahu
<xGrind> kkkkkkkk
<Doomtron> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<elionay> nao queria falar nao mas os gays isso e culpa do msn tambem
<Doomtron> shkauhksuhkuahskuha
<xispirito> lol
<xGrind> KDE tb é coisa de gay ;x
<elionay> cara eu lembro que quando meu pai compro meu primeiro pc ele nao queria falava que isso estragava a juventude
<elionay> ele estava certo
<xispirito> antes kde que gnome 3 =X
<elionay> e
<elionay> nem
<elionay> gnome
<elionay> sempre
<Doomtron> gnome > kde
<xispirito> ¬¬
<xGrind> fuck kde, gnome and unity
<xGrind> xD
<xGrind> prefiro xfce
<elionay> fluxbox na testa?
<xispirito> eu uso Openbox =)
<Doomtron> i3wm > *
<elionay> humilho
<xispirito> ou então awesome
<Doomtron> fluxbox é rox
<elionay> na verdade nao gostei do unity n
<xGrind> ja usei icewm no mageia. coisa feia ;x
<elionay> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> icewm não me agradou também
<xispirito> eu tentei...,mas não deu liga
<elionay> nao troco o gnome por nada
<xGrind> eu gostava do gnome 2
<xispirito> e eu do KDE3
<xGrind> comecei a usar linux com ubuntu 9.10, depois fui pro xubuntu 9.10 e to nele ate hj
<xGrind> comecei msm com o 9.04, mas achei uma porcaria e joguei o cd fora depois que travou o notebook. fiquei assustado kk
<elionay> minha primeira distro foi fedora core 5 aquilo pra mim era coisa de outro mundo fiquei 2 dias pra instala e deixa ele bonitim usando o google.com
<xispirito> na época que eu começei, tinha que querer....muito =)
<xGrind> depois dei mais uma chance pro ubuntu e fiquei fuçando pra ver como era e gostei. nao sei como esta o ubuntu hj, so' testei o unity 2D esses dias no xubuntu
<elionay> no terceiro dia eu inventei de instalar beryl + glx lasquei meu X e xorei demais
<elionay> ubuntu to usando ele 11.10 muito bom :D
<xGrind> foda é que não conheço ninguem que use linux. a maioria ou é xp ou windows 7, e falam que linux não presta, que é coisa de nerd ¬¬
<elionay> ai depois instalei ubuntu usei muito tempo
<elionay> voltei faz algumas semanas
<elionay> pro ubuntu
<elionay> :D
<UdontKnow> xGrind: em 1993 quando comecei a usar linux, ninguem conhecia, e nem por isso eu parei :)
<elionay> eu aprendei a usar linux sozinho
<elionay> eu deus e o google :D
<xGrind> UdontKnow; eu uso linux pq gosto. tb nao paro de usar só pq falam que não presta. pelo menos nao tenho que formatar pq ta lento ou pegou virus. e faço tudo oq eu quero nele :)
<xGrind> elionay; tb. qndo tenho uma duvida procuro em varios sites. no windows, qndo nao sabia fazer alguma coisa, ja era. ficava daquele jeito msm kk
<xispirito> ah cara, você não pode levar a sério uma pessoa que usa computador para orkut
<xispirito> ou msn =X
<patrick_> concordo xgrind
<elionay> verdade xispirito
<UdontKnow> elionay: nao sei se vc sabe, mas em 1993 nao era facil assim, pq o Google foi fundado em 1998 :)
<Celso> uso linux desde o conectiva 4.0 e acho que pro meu uso está otimo.Não preciso de windows,mas nao gosto de jogos.
<Celso> meu jogo é Mega Sena
<xGrind> eu só jogo roms msm. e alguns jogos de linux msm. os basicos
<xispirito> eu gosto de uns arcades, to servido de MAME
<elionay> eu so jogo brutal chess ;p~
<elionay> no ubuntu
<elionay> aoekaeokaeokaeok
<elionay> nunca ganhei do hard ;/
<patrick_> kk
<xGrind> xispirito; da um help entao pq nunca consegui usar MAME kk
<patrick_> joguem HON no linux pow
<patrick_> é legal
<elionay> UdontKnow: em 1993 quem tinha pc era felizardo demais
<xispirito> xGrind, é só instalar, edit o .mame/mame.ini e ser feliz
<xispirito> #editar
<Doomtron> humble indie bundle tem uns joguinhos legais
<elionay> nao gosto de HON mas jogo DotA
<patrick_> é msm coisa
<xispirito> e xGrind, depende da rom, tem uns segredos =)
<elionay> aaa mas hon e muito grafico e bla bla bla nao curto isso prefiro dota
<xGrind> xispirito; ja volto ae man. dae vc da um help :D
<xispirito> tem umas que tem que usar CHD, tem outras que tem partes perdidas e tem que catar...
<xispirito> ok
<xGrind> eu tinha um cd com varias roms do neo geo e emulador tb pro windows. só que perdi o cd ;/
<UdontKnow> elionay: nao so tinha, como nao era o primeiro. nisso eu tive muita sorte :)
<elionay> hj em dia e facil ter um computador kkkkkk so ir nas casas bahia
<Doomtron> elionay: dota é massa
<xispirito> é verdade isso, antes para ter um pc era difícil
<xispirito> ou eu era muito pobre =X
<elionay> os 2 mesmo
<elionay> era dificl pq era caro demais
<elionay> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> uuaehaeuae
<elionay> era dificil e caro
<elionay> hj em dia ate mendigo tem tablet u.u
<Doomtron> putz, to pior que mendigo então
<elionay> kkkkkkkkkk
<UdontKnow> xispirito: era um absurdo de caro, e dificil de conseguir
<elionay> modo de dizer
<xispirito> eu não tenho tablet ¬¬
<UdontKnow> xispirito: depois que o Collor abriu o mercado, melhorou
<elionay> nem eu
<xispirito> acho ridiculo um celular gigante
<xispirito> UdontKnow, verdade
<Doomtron> nem quero tablet
<Doomtron> xispirito: nem faz ligação
<elionay> kkkkkk
<Doomtron> eu acho
<Doomtron> faz ?
<xispirito> olha que faz ein
<xispirito> imagina aquilo na orelha
<xispirito> lol
<Doomtron> tablet? acho q não ?
<Doomtron> hskuahskuhakusha
<elionay> ligacao pra que vc instala skype e pronto
<elionay> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<UdontKnow> depende do tablet, e depende do tipo de ligacao
<UdontKnow> galaxy tab (pelo menos o primeiro) faz ligacao, mas vc usa um fone bluetooth
<UdontKnow> xoom nao faz ligacao em rede celular, mas voip/skype/... normal
<xispirito> é, eu vi uns ipad com entrada para SIM, não sei se era só para 3g ou se faz chamadas
<elionay> prefiro meu celular lg mesmo so de 1 chip kkkkkk
<elionay> vo nessa
<elionay> gorinha eu volto
<UdontKnow> meu Galaxy Nexus deve estar chegando esses dias
<Doomtron> eu tenho um motorola de 100 pila
<UdontKnow> acho que eh o maior que eu consigo carregar
<UdontKnow> e caaaaro
<UdontKnow> meu xoom so ando usando dentro de casa
<xispirito> o que é xoom?
<UdontKnow> queria um ereader decente, mas infelizmente o asus dr-950 nao ta a venda, e nao tem nada do tipo no mercado. nao compro o kindle pq nao concordo em so poder comprar livro da amazon
<xispirito> com o perdão da ignorancia =)
<UdontKnow> xispirito: motorola xoom, tablet
<xispirito> ah sim
<xispirito> ereader que só aceita um fornecedor 0.0
<UdontKnow> xispirito: ueh, kindle sempre foi assim
<Doomtron> eu queria um kindle
<xispirito> então nunca terei um destes
<xispirito> nem que me deem
<Doomtron> se alguem quiser me dar um eu aceito
<Doomtron> de boa, não fico triste
<UdontKnow> ate existe um jeito de fazer sideload de ebooks, mas vc tem que crackear os ebooks pra colocar nele, algo que eu nao faria
<xispirito> ah mas eu faria, depois de verificar o que o cracker faz, claro =)
<UdontKnow> e eu nao quero gastar dinheiro com algo que me forcaria a fazer isso, ou ficar preso a um unico fornecedor
<Doomtron> Não entendo, não da pra abrir pdf no kindle ?
<xispirito> eles tem que ser assinados pelo que entendi Doomtron
<UdontKnow> Doomtron: sim, da, mas quando vc compra ebook, tem drm
<UdontKnow> Doomtron: kindle nao abre ebooks em formato diferente do da amazon
<Doomtron> ebook = pdf, não ?
<UdontKnow> Doomtron: nao
<UdontKnow> nao exatamente
<xispirito> eu posso ter um ebook em .djvu
<xispirito> ou .ps
<xispirito> mas o dito cujo não abre sem assinatura digital
<UdontKnow> Doomtron: 1. dependendo do modelo de kindle, pdf e horrivel de ler. em alguns modelos, da pra ler na horizontal, ai melhora um pouco, mas ainda e ruim
<UdontKnow> Doomtron: 2. pdf normalmente tem de livros abertos ou documentos genericos
<UdontKnow> Doomtron: se vc quer comprar um livro, ele nao vem como pdf comum
<Doomtron> entendi
<xispirito> UdontKnow, mas me diga uma coisa, se eu quiser ler um ebook que eu mesmo produzi, ele lê?
<UdontKnow> xispirito: pdf? le, mas e bem ruinzinho
<UdontKnow> xispirito: so o formato da amazon fica bom no kindle
<Doomtron> vc soh vai ler o q vc produz ?
<xispirito> foi só um exemplo =)
<UdontKnow> xispirito: agora olha o asus dr-950 no youtube :)
<UdontKnow> ou o dr-900
<xispirito> hehe
<UdontKnow> mas sei la o que a asus pensa da vida
<UdontKnow> lancou o dr-900, e sumiu do mercado
<UdontKnow> o dr-950 parou de anunciar
<UdontKnow> eu nao vou comprar algo que sumiu do mercado, nao vai ter atualizacao de firmware...
<xispirito> acho que eles experimentaram, mas não lucraram o esperado
<UdontKnow> nem chegou a isso
<UdontKnow> eles chegaram a fazer uma serie especial pra uma religiao chinesa, o TZ-900
<xispirito> 0.0
<UdontKnow> entao que da lucro, da
<UdontKnow> bao, meia noite
<UdontKnow> ate mais, senhores
<Doomtron> pelo visto mora pro norte :P
<xispirito> falo UdontKnow
<Doomtron> ou seja la onde for q não tem horario de verão
#ubuntu-br 2012-12-10
<picolo> galera boa noite
<picolo> Eu inventei de instalar a versao mais nova do nautilus, mas ele esta meio lento, queria voltar para a versao anterior, mas nao sei como
<picolo> alguem pode ajudar
<nntp> negocio ta funfando bele o cara inventa
<nntp> ainda mais nautilus
<nntp> pra q ?
<Rudolf> nntp: tem louco para tudo
<Rudolf> nntp: o cara nem pesquisa nos foruns para ver se presta
<nntp> pois eh um lance de pisrar neh
<nntp> pirar
<nntp> o negocio ta lah funcionando direitinho
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> ele vai e faz a merda acontecer
<nntp> kk
<nntp> nossa eu tirei todos os erros do sarg ateh q enfim ta liso
<nntp> enquanto a gente trabalha pra tira os erros os caras tao ae pondo erro na maquina aeuhea
<xGrind> KDE é pesado pra caramba hein ;x
<xGrind> to aki testando o Mageia com KDE live cd no virtualbox e até agora nao abriu ;x
<xGrind> nntp, vc usa Unity?
<nntp> uso nao nem  ubuntu eu uso mais xGrind
<nntp> nossa mas isso nao eh jeito de testar as coisas nao
<nntp> virtualbox e livecd ?
<nntp> aeuhuea
<nntp> ta maluco
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> na verdade nao é live cd. eu baixei o livecd, mas nao gravei no cd
<xGrind> ta em .iso ainda
<xGrind> é q quero testar o kde
<nntp> kd eh meio antigo kk
<nntp> sei lah eu acho
<Rudolf> heuheiuehiuehiuehieuhe
<Rudolf> xGrind: isso nao é parametro
<thiaguinho> mano
<thiaguinho> nao sei onde fica
<xGrind> nntp: testando o Mageia 2 com KDE e to no Kvirc
<xGrind> bonito :D
<Rudolf> thiaguinho: fica oq ?
<thiaguinho> nada nao
<OliveiraBorges> Existe canais no mirc de administracao ?
<OliveiraBorges> economia
<OliveiraBorges> ciencias contabeis
<OliveiraBorges> ou algo do tipo ?
<tiagoscd> bom dia
<felipealmeida> bom dia
<rodrigo_rmoldi> Comprei um Dell Inspiron 14R 64 bits (6GB RAM, 1TB HD, Placa de vídeo dedicada NVidia de 1GB) com Windows 8 de fábrica. Formatei o HD e instalei o Ubuntu 12.10 64 bits. A instalação deu certo, mas quando reiniciei o SO não ingressava de forma alguma. Após algumas tentativas resolvi instalar o Ubuntu 12.10 32 btis mesmo. Aí o SO entrou e tudo funcionou, exceto pela internet com fio e a 3G que não respondem (somente a 
<rodrigo_rmoldi> Eu gostaria mesmo de usar a versão 12.04 LTS em 64 bits, mas não consegui baixar. Ou mesmo a 12.10, desde que seja em 64 bits. Alguém pode me ajudar?
<tiagoscd> rodrigo_rmoldi: bom dia
<tiagoscd> um segundo, já lhe mando o link da versão 12.04 64 bits
<tiagoscd> rodrigo_rmoldi: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<liberie> dia
<Danniel-Lara> bom dia!
<rodrigo_rmoldi> Bom dia, Daniel!
<rodrigo_rmoldi> Valeu pelo link, tiagoscd!
<tiagoscd> rodrigo_rmoldi: :)
<tiagoscd> bom dia pessoal
<tiagoscd> pra quem ainda não adicionou: https://plus.google.com/communities/117525693678950323880
<rodrigo_rmoldi> Adicionei agora, Tiago. Ainda não conhecia essa comunidade...
<tiagoscd> sim, é recente
<tiagoscd> talvez por isso não conhecias
<tiagoscd> heheh
<rodrigo_rmoldi> ok
<[Orca]> bom dia!
<[Orca]> tudo bem?
<rodrigo_rmoldi> Tudo bem, Orca
<tiagoscd> [Orca]: bom dia
<tiagoscd> tudo bem e contigo?
<tiagoscd> nntp: tá de steam agora é? :)
<nntp> tiagoscd, to sim eles mandaram pra mim o email me convidando as 2 steam q tenho
<nntp> aeuhae
<tiagoscd> que beleza
<tiagoscd> se tiver grana, compra o Killing Floor
<tiagoscd> aí a gente marca um game on-line
<nntp> ja joguei um pouco de TF2b
<nntp> Killing Floor ?
<nntp> vamo ver
<NarfligiX> só eu que não recebo o beta pra linux da steam
<NarfligiX> acho que é só pq eu criei minha conta há 4 dias =p
<NarfligiX> até pq antes disso não compensava ter uma conta lá, não tinha nada pra linux hehe
<nntp> NarfligiX, tem q ter conta e preencher a pesquisa
<nntp> NarfligiX, mas eu acho que ja era apesquisa agora tem q ver
<NarfligiX> pois é.. todos os desenvolvedores do arch ganharam uma =|
<NarfligiX> skate_forever, vc tem uma, né?
<NarfligiX> nntp, eu nunca me interessei muito por jogos, mas aí acabei mudando de pc.. enfim, vou continuar acabando com minha tendinite com o urban terror até sair o steam definitivo pra linux hehe
<nntp> hehe
<nntp> NarfligiX, tendinite eu tenho varias... 2 dedos aqui sao dormentes de natureza jah kkk
<NarfligiX> pois é.. meu dedo médio vez por outra fica em gatilho.. já quiseram até abrir minha mão pra fazer umas "raspagem" ou coisa do tipo... eu sempre prefiro tratar com gelo, alongamentos e cataflan
<tiagoscd> nntp: lembrando que na Steam dá pra comprar jogos com boleto bancário
<c0de_universal> bom dia pessoal
<nntp> tiagoscd, e o serius sam ?
<nntp> serious
<nntp> ta na promo lah 75 off
<skate_forever> NarfligiX, uma o que?
<NarfligiX> skate_forever, conta na steam
<NarfligiX> essa beta pra linux
<skate_forever> NarfligiX, tem que fazer o cadastro lá na steam e responder umas perguntinhas básicas
<nntp> tiagoscd, da seu id ae deixa eu te add aqui numa das steam aqui que to on
<NarfligiX> vou ver se acho isso aí, skate_forever
<skate_forever> NarfligiX, no forum do arch br tem alguém explicando isso
<skate_forever> velho
<skate_forever> tem uns negos aqui no trampo que são dementes
<skate_forever> pqp
<NarfligiX> skate_forever, no nacional ou no internacional? e o que foi que houve no trampo? hehe
<skate_forever> NarfligiX, br, nego fica pedindo pra verificar datasource pq mudou algo no banco, sendo que NÃO HOUVE alteração alguma
<skate_forever> e ainda vem falar que é treta
<skate_forever> uahuah
<tiagoscd> nntp: tiagohillebrandt
<tiagoscd> meu id lá
<tiagoscd> :)
<NarfligiX> skate_forever, haha
<nntp> tiagoscd, add no watergunbr depois vo por no azaradobr
<nntp> kkk
<lauzem> Sabe quais são as configurações minimas de hardware para o ubuntu 12 ?
<virtu> e ae
<virtu> muito tempo que nao entro aqui
<virtu> to apanhando para configurar um loader num ASUS Q200e com Windows 8 de fábrica... =(
<virtu> xGrind:
<virtu> tempo hein
<xGrind> virtu, sumiu :D
<virtu> trabalho e a vida adulta
<virtu> agora to aqui de novo
<virtu> pq to com um notebook e apanhando pra por ubuntu =(
<xGrind> apanhando pq? qual versão do ubuntu?
<xGrind> virtu, qual versao ?
<virtu> ubuntu 12.10 num notebook que veio com windows 8
<virtu> eu ja desabilitei da BIOS o secure boot
<xGrind> 12.10? kk
<xGrind> ;x
<virtu> e to instalando via USB
<xGrind> mas não tem como instalar o 12.04 nesse secure boot?
<virtu> pen drive
<virtu> pois nao tem drive de dvd este note
<xGrind> netbook ne?
<virtu> teria que baixar o 12.04
<virtu> http://slaeshjag.org/?viewpost=32
<virtu> este note é igual ao meu
<virtu> eu ja fiz como o cara diz ali
<virtu> e me fodo sempre
<xGrind> virtu, é importado?
<virtu> sim.. comprei um ASUS Q200e na Black Friday
<liberie> alguem conhece algum consultor da totvs ?
<liberie> sei que e offtopic , respostas em pvt
<liberie> Obrigado
<xGrind> o meu pc é fraco, mas ainda bem que roda tudo tranquilo :)
<virtu> to tomando o banho aqui para instalar
<virtu> =(
<xGrind> virtu, ja tentou instalar outra distro?
<virtu> vou tentar
<PhoenixBR> awe galera
<PhoenixBR> alguém pode me ajudar a usar o crontab?
<PhoenixBR> quero rodar um script de 10 em 10 min
<PhoenixBR> como faço isso?
<nntp> */10 * * * *
<nntp> */10 * * * *  /usr/sbin/seuscript.sh
<nntp> dentro do crontab
<nntp> depois executa
<nntp> # /etc/init.d/crond restart
<nntp> PhoenixBR,
<nntp> # /etc/init.d/cron restart eh isso
<nntp> sem o d
<megalinux_> alguem me ajuda com um programa pelo marketing ?
<megalinux_> .
<megalinux_> .
<megalinux_> .
<megalinux_> .
<megalinux_> .
<megalinux> <astroo>
<megalinux> #astroo
<virtu> pessoal, preciso de uma ajuda
<virtu> caiu =(... rpreciso de uma ajuda
<crsesilva> Boa tarde a todos
<virtu> fudi meu bootloader =(
<nntp> virtu, poe o live cd e pede pra recuperar
<virtu> eu to com um livecd via USB do fedora aqui
<virtu> e é um dos casos de windows 8 ja instalados de fabrica
<virtu> =(
<nntp> windows 8 eh um lixo
<virtu> por demais
<virtu> =/
<virtu> fudeu tudo aqui
<virtu> nada mais entra
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> tem q recuperar o grub2
<nntp> o virtu e vc nem tem um cd do win8 neh ?
<virtu> nntp: nadica, pois o note que comprei é sem drive de CD/DVD (note de 11) e as particoes de recovery estao no HD
<nntp> no site do fabricante nao tem um cd de recover nao ?
<nntp> eh dell ?
<nntp> virtu, dell ?
<virtu> é asus
<nntp> virtu, suporte dell resolveria agora asus eu nao conheço
<virtu> pois é
<nntp> ja falou com eles ?
<virtu> vou fazer um pen drive de inicializacao do Ubuntu
<nntp> vc vai apagar o win 8 ?
<virtu> nntp: nao... quero fazer dualboot
<virtu> mas agora primeiro preciso fazer um dos boot funcionar
<virtu> ou do linux ou do windows8
<nntp> eh entao acho que tu vai ter que baixar um boot windows
<virtu> pois é... sei la o que vou precisar
<virtu> no momento to reinstalando ubuntu aqui
<PhoenixBR> nntp: Valeu cara!
<nntp> PhoenixBR, manha da ariranha! :)
<virtu> torcendo pra dar certo aqui
<PhoenixBR> nntp: mas vê só, eu preciso colocar */10 * * * *  /usr/sbin/seuscript.sh no arquivo /etc/crontab ou posso por comando?
<nntp> PhoenixBR, /usr/sbin/seuscript.sh eh o caminho pro comando
<PhoenixBR> nntp: é que meu script não tá lá no /usr/ não
<nntp> entao mudo a caminho
<PhoenixBR> nntp: tá na pasta do meu projeto :D python/django
<nntp> */10 * * * * /caminho/do/seuscript
<PhoenixBR> */10 * * * *  /home/diegophoenix/workspace/meuprojeto/script.sh
<PhoenixBR> tenho que colocar cron antes;;
<PhoenixBR> ou algo assim?
<nntp> nao
<nntp> so reiniciar o cron
<nntp> e esperar 10 minutos
<PhoenixBR> mas não pegou
<nntp> ele ta em modo de execuçao ?
<nntp> deu permissao ?
<PhoenixBR> aqui diz bash: */10: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<PhoenixBR> eu coloquei exatamente isso no terminal
<PhoenixBR> */10 * * * *  /home/diegophoenix/workspace/guidamon/script.sh
<nntp> onde vc ta colocalndo isso ae?
<PhoenixBR> no terminal
<PhoenixBR> não?
<nntp> */10 * * * *
<nntp> ?
<nntp> nao
<PhoenixBR> :P
<nntp> isso ae vai no crontab
<nntp> nano crontab
<nntp> la dentro c poe essa linha depois de tudo lah
<nntp> tem q editar como root
<nntp> sudo nano /etc/crontab
<PhoenixBR> hum
<nntp> coloca a linha dentro no final do arquivo pq deve ter ja algo lah
<nntp> */10 * * * *  /home/diegophoenix/workspace/guidamon/script.sh
<PhoenixBR> então tem que editar o arquivo crontab né?
<nntp> salva
<nntp> sim
<PhoenixBR> certo
<nntp> */10 * * * *  /home/diegophoenix/workspace/guidamon/script.sh <<<linha que vai dentro do crontab
<jomp16> Hey, alguém pode me ajudar? Eu estou fazendo third boot com Ubuntu 32 bits, Ubuntu 64 bits e win 7, eu vou instalar Ubuntu 64 bits agora
<virtu> a swap é logica neh
<nntp> swap eh swap
<nntp> nao eh logica nao
<nntp> seleciona swap ele ria sozinho pro c os valores
<virtu> mas o tipo dela é primaria ou logica? me esqueci disso =/
<jomp16> Eu redimensionei a partição do Ubuntu 32 bits, e a nova partição coloquei ext4 e / mas ele não está deixando eu instalar, pois tem 2 / o que eu faço?
<nntp> so poe o tamanho 512
<nntp> mb
<virtu> ok
<jomp16> Quero ter 2 Ubuntu no meu hd, com partição propria
<virtu> agora que vem o problema... o device for boot loader installation... se eu  ponho no /dev/sda fode tudo
<jomp16> Me ajudem!
<jomp16> !!!
<jomp16> nntp: me ajude!
<nntp> nem isso ae eh mo gambiarra
<nntp> pra q 2 ubuntu ?
<virtu> http://www.aprigiosimoes.com.br/2012/11/22/uefi-dualboot-windows-8-com-ubuntu/ segui este tutorial agora
<jomp16> nntp: compilar Android... Precisa de 64 bits...
<jomp16> Preciso fazer backup do 32 e formatar e instalar a 64 bits?
<nntp> entao faz
<nntp> entra com live cd ou usb
<nntp> copia teus arquivos
<nntp> e instala o 64
<jomp16> Ou a opção de reinstalar Ubuntu e manter os dados servem?
<nntp> ele nao deixa vc criar 2 barra
<nntp> jomp16, eu nao confio nisso
<nntp> mas teoricamente
<nntp> ela vai guardar o teu diretorio /home
<nntp> agora
<jomp16> Fazer backup, formatar e instalar?
<nntp> se o teu /home tiver dentro do /
<nntp> ae eu nao sei
<nntp> melhor neh
<nntp> eh a logica certa
<nntp> que nao tem erro de dar errado
<nntp> PhoenixBR, rodou ?
<PhoenixBR> nntp: Ei cara, ainda não pegou aqui o crontab
<PhoenixBR> botei de 1min
<jomp16> Ok, vou reverter o gparted e botar com live cd e por dentro da partição do win 7
<nntp> PhoenixBR, vc reiniciou ele ?
<nntp> sudo /etc/init.d/cron restart ?
<nntp> sudo /etc/init.d/cron restart
<nntp> sudo /etc/init.d/cron restart
<PhoenixBR> nntp: não :D Diz aí como faço
<PhoenixBR> nntp: farei agora!
<nntp> pra ele validar o crontab novo
<nntp> escreve no term
<nntp> sudo /etc/init.d/cron restart
<jomp16> Nntp: como faço para juntar as 2 partições em uma?
<nntp> apaga e cria outra
<nntp> ou
<nntp> apaga uma e redimenciona outra
<nntp> juntar nao tem como naop
<jomp16> Aqui esta com espaço livre, e quero juntar em uma com o /
<jomp16> Então eu vou criar um hd com ele e por os dados la
<virtu> nntp: Ubuntu bootou aqui
<virtu> =P
<virtu> nntp: agora testa o Windows 8 0o
<nntp> jomp16,
<nntp> jomp16, se o seu /home tiver dentro de /
<nntp> jomp16, voce noa pode fazer isso
<nntp> jomp16, so se /home tiver em partiçao separada
<jomp16> Nntp: então vou bootar com o live cd, fazer um hd com a partição e fazer backup
<nntp> jomp16, isso depois c apaga tudo ae e mete tudo de novo
<jomp16> Eu tive que deletar o swap...
<jomp16> Para poder criar uma particao
<jomp16> Nntp: o Ubuntu não precisa muito de swap ne
<nntp> se tiver mais de 2 giga nao
<nntp> de ram
<nntp> mas eh bom ter 512 lah
<nntp> arquivo de troca
<jomp16> Nntp: pronto, criei a partição, e apliquei, mas como monto?
<jomp16> Aqui não aparece no launcher
<nntp> reboot
<jomp16> Para a live cd de novo?
<jomp16> nntp:?
<nntp> pra ele aceitar a mudança na tabela de alocaçao do disco
<nntp> da reboot
<jomp16> Reiniciando...
<sagat> salve galera linux
<jomp16> nntp: error while copying
<jomp16> Estou na live cd
<jomp16> Preciso rodar o nautilus como root?
<nntp> bem provavel
<jomp16> Deu certo
<Danniel-Lara> boa tarde!
<Barna> Richard Stallman ao vivo na Pós Tv. http://www.postv.org/
<nntp> boa Danniel-Lara
<Danniel-Lara> nntp:  blz ?
<nntp> bao e vc ?
<Danniel-Lara> Barna:  valeu pelo link , avisa o Richard Stallman que eu uso o ubuntu
<Danniel-Lara> nntp: tranquilo como estas ?
<nntp> Danniel-Lara, esperando sair a final do fedora 18 haha
<Danniel-Lara> nntp:  somos 2 heheheh
<nntp> 28 dias
<Danniel-Lara> nntp:  testei o beta do fedora 18 , eu achei legal a parte de instalação ficou show na minha opinião
<nntp> Danniel-Lara, eu so vou instalar a final :) cansei de formatar maquina
<nntp> Danniel-Lara, dae vou fazer um backup geral aqui e meter ele definitivo tirar o 17
<Barna> sou ubuntu tb, mas antes de ser ubuntu, sou linux....
<Danniel-Lara> nntp:  fiz o teste em maquina virtual
<Danniel-Lara> Barna:  o correto é  GNU/Linux
 * Barna concorda com Danniel-Lara
<Danniel-Lara> :)
<nntp> rms ta no rio de boa
<nntp> teve aqui em goiania
<nntp> eu nem fui ve-lo
<nntp> esse rms eh maluco d+ kkk
<jomp16> Richard foi o criador do Unix?
<nntp> nao
<nntp> um ara desse ae e nada de publico neh
<nntp> foda
<nntp> muito fraco o publico
<jomp16> Richard foi o criador do GNU né?
<Spiga> wikipedia
<jomp16> Ronaodo
<jomp16> Ronaldo *
<Spiga> brilha muito no corinthias.
<xGrind> jomp16, sim
<jomp16> Hey, o extras .Ubuntu com e br.archive.ubuntu.com estão sobrecarregados?
<xGrind> jomp16, muda pro servidor principal
<xGrind> aqui tambem tava ruim
<jomp16> Agora está funfando (acho)
<jomp16> Como faço a para mudar de server?
<jomp16> xGrind: ?
<xGrind> jomp16, abre a Central de Programas
<xGrind> dai voce vai la em cima: Editar, Canais de Software
<Edinho> Boa Tarde!
<jomp16> E?
<xGrind> Edinho, boa
<jomp16> Mudar o baixar de servidor Brasil?
<xGrind> é
<xGrind> coloca Servidor Principal
<Edinho> Maninho! Estou tendo um pouco de dificuldade em relação ao Wine para rodar Live Messenger
<xGrind> Edinho, desiste. Não vai rodar
<Edinho> :(
<Edinho> Estou usando o emessene! Mas cai direto!
<Edinho> Onde eu consigo um turorial ou apostila sobre nosso ubuntu?
<jomp16> Eu já consegui fazer o Office 2010 no Ubuntu :-P mas não eh novidade...
<jomp16> Fazer rodar *
<Edinho> como fazer rodar o Office 2010?
<jomp16> Wine, algumacoisa6 e dotnet2
<jomp16> xGrind: acho que o server principal é mais lento que a brasileira...
<Spiga> Edinho: usa o playonlinux ... mais facil.
<Edinho> ok!
<xGrind> Edinho, instala o pidgin
<xGrind> sudo apt-get install pidgin
<Spiga> Edinho: vc escolhe o programa e clica instalar... e resolve.
<jomp16> Vish, acabei de instalar o nvidia-current e piorou o sistema :S
<nntp> http://www.monitorix.org/
<shallwe> fala galera
<shallwe> tem alguem morando fora do brasil?
<ThiagoCMC> Salve!
<brunodorff> oi
<brunodorff> ?
<ThiagoCMC> :P
<brunodorff> boa noite
<brunodorff> comecei pouco tempo com linux
<ThiagoCMC> Noite!
<ThiagoCMC> Boa decisão!
<brunodorff> estou tendo um problema com mensageiros
<ThiagoCMC> ;-)
<brunodorff> hehe valeu
<brunodorff> eu tenho skype
<brunodorff> mas quando comecei a usar o amsn
<brunodorff> e iniciava o skype junto
<brunodorff> o amsn , fecha
<brunodorff> sabe qual mensageiro é bom pra usar, que tenha recurso de webcam?
<nntp> brunodorff,
<nntp> brunodorff, seguinte
<nntp> brunodorff, msn ja era
<brunodorff> sim
<brunodorff> é eu sei
<nntp> brunodorff, entao passe a usar somente skype
<brunodorff> pois é
<nntp> brunodorff, eu alem do skype uso o hangout do g+ e o empathy
<brunodorff> eu sei que o skype agora integra o msn junto
<nntp> brunodorff, sim por isso teu msn cai
<brunodorff> só que os contatos do msn  não tem como usar a web
<brunodorff> eu acho skype melhor mesmo
<brunodorff> eu tentei o empathy aqui mas não gostei..
<brunodorff> baixei o kopete agora
<nntp> brunodorff, soh pra bater papo tira o amsn e poe um empathy
<brunodorff> hum fiz isso
<nntp> brunodorff, igual msn so o amsn
<brunodorff> o kopete tem uma interface legal
<nntp> brunodorff, o pindgin eh muito bom tmb
<nntp> brunodorff, eu gosto do empathy pq eu uso icq entao tenho icq gtalk facebook e msn nele direto
<brunodorff> uhum
<brunodorff> mas não tem cam né
<nntp> brunodorff, com o protocolo do msn eu nao sei, pelo gtalk ele tem sim
<brunodorff> po que masa
<brunodorff> massa
<nntp> brunodorff, sim esse eh o empathy ele tem cam tmb soh que pelo gtalk acho que se a pessoa que tiver usando ele do outro lado pelo protocolo do msn deve funcionar tm
<nntp> b
<brunodorff> hum
<brunodorff> que estranho entender isso tudo
<brunodorff> eu ficaria usando só o skype mesmo
<brunodorff> só que lá não abre cam pra quem tem msn
<brunodorff> quando os contatos ficam juntos
<brunodorff> alguem já ouviu falar do mercury?
#ubuntu-br 2012-12-11
<paladinn> boa noite
<ThiagoCMC> noite
<ThiagoCMC> marcury, the first planet of our solar system...
<ThiagoCMC> :-P
<rafaelsnk> opa
<rafaelsnk> boa noite
<paladinn> bele
<nntp> ae
<nntp> alguem sabe de um source de imagebin ?
<nntp> pra eu poder instalr aqui
<paladinn> tio google responde
<nntp> responde nada
<nntp> paladinn, c acha que antes de fazer uma pergunta aqui eu ja nao procurei muito ?
<paladinn> usuarios vivem me surpreendendo
<raphul> instalei o ffmulticonverter mas nao tem icone só dá pra executar via terminal como faço pra criar o icone ??
<rafaelsnk> fui
<rafaelsnk> boa noite a todos
<paladinn> vamos lá
<paladinn> criação de icones em windows managers
<raphul> ok
<paladinn> lets google for you
<ThiagoCMC> https://github.com/dougsko/imagebin
<ThiagoCMC> :-P
<paladinn> boa
<paladinn> nntp seria mais elegante falar
<paladinn> estou com preguiça de ir no google pesquisar, alguem poem me dar o comando pra instalar um imagebin ?
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<nntp> Command line interface to http://imgur.com
<nntp> acho que isso nao eh bem o que eu quero ThiagoCMC
<paladinn> mal agradecido
<ThiagoCMC> aHEUHAE
<nntp> eu quero eh um source code pra instalar uma clone do imagebin no meu servidor
<nntp> esse ae nao eh bem isso nao
<nntp> vo ter que fazer um
<paladinn> agora a porra ficou séria
<paladinn> challange accepted ?
<ThiagoCMC> python django nele!
<nntp> php mysql
<ThiagoCMC> se vc fizer um clone do imgur, tá contratado!
<ThiagoCMC> afe
<ThiagoCMC> php é zoado demais.
<paladinn> orra
<nntp> eu nao sei python
<ThiagoCMC> Python é um zilhão de vezes superior...
<ThiagoCMC> Não só na liguagem em sí, como os módulos do apache tb...
<ThiagoCMC> really fast!
<ThiagoCMC> Só uma coisa pra ti: Python Django.
<nntp> nao vou usar djnago nao uso joomla jah
<nntp> django
<nntp> quero nao
<nntp> talvez mais na frente quem sabe
<nntp> joomla hoje ta bem mais estruturado
<paladinn> joomla != django
<paladinn> viajou lindo nntp
<paladinn> ta brisado leke ?
<paladinn> cms <> framework
<nntp> nossa ta dificil hein paladinn  ?
<paladinn> ue
<nntp> para de falar bobagem mano
<paladinn> bobagem
<paladinn> django e joomla é o q
<nntp> nao estou discutindo qq sao eu uso como aplicaçao web joomla
<nntp> eu nao sei nada de python ja falei e nao to afim de mexer com isso agora
<paladinn> aloka
<paladinn> vou dormir nntp xau
<lipearu> boa noite
<ThiagoCMC> noithe
<itefloppy> boa noite
<rootpt> Como meto para cada utilizador tenha na sua pasta uma pasta www ?
<rootpt> tipo, segui este tutorial, mas n deu
<rootpt> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_pt_BR#Como_mapear_URLs_para_diret.C3.B3rios_fora_do_diret.C3.B3rio_.2Fvar.2Fwww.2F
<telec> boa noite
<rootpt> Boa noite.
<telec> alguem pode me ajudar ? preciso que o squid grave uns arquivos em /var/www ... mas ta dando permission denied
<rootpt> sudo
<rootpt> heh
<telec> serio ...
<telec> eahaeh
<telec> como que vejo o dono de uma pasta ?
<telec> alias
<telec> diretorio
<telec> winuser<
<rootpt> ls -l
<telec> sudo usermod -aG proxy www-data
<telec> oq que isso faz ?
<nntp> telec,
<nntp> telec, qual o dir ?
<rootpt> adiciona o user ou todos a www-data group
<telec> preciso dar permissao ao squid gravar em /var/www
<nntp> entao
<nntp> chmod 755 /var/www
<telec> atualmente pelo ls ele é do apache
<telec> eu ja fiz chmod 775 no /var/www
<nntp> chow www-data -R /var/www
<nntp> chown
<nntp> faltou o n
<nntp> chown www-data -R /var/www
<telec> mas no caso
<nntp> assim ele deve gravar
<telec> eu preciso que o squid grave no /var/www
<telec> o apache já grava
<nntp> apache eh uma coisa
<nntp> squid eh outra
<nntp> log de squid nao eh o mesmo log de apache
<telec> sim
<nntp> o log de squid geralmente fica em
<nntp> em /var/www/squid ou .../squid3
<nntp> mas isso eh setado dentro do arquivo de conf do squid
<nntp> depois de setado vc tem q criar o dir
<nntp> da permissao
<nntp> depois da um -k reconfigure
<nntp> ae foi lindux
<nntp> telec, agora o que me encabula tu ta querendo que o squid escreve o que no /var/www ?
<nntp> telec, ta errado isso ae
<telec> nntp na verdade ... é uma coisa que não se deve fazer ...
<telec> nntp pelo menos estando lucido
<nntp> ateh eu me confundi
<nntp> o squid na verdade
<nntp> escreve no /var/log/squid ou /var/log/squid3
<nntp> os logs do squid ficam ali
<telec> o log diz assim:
<telec> assim /var/www/images/12317-15.jpg: Permission denied
<nntp> e o que isso tem haver com squid escrever ?
<nntp> isso ta aparecendo na tua pagina web correto ?
<nntp> vc ta com squid ativado e o proxy ta te barrando a ver a foto
<telec> nntp eu estou usando o squid para capturar o trafego ... modificar ... e mandar de volta
<telec> na verdade ... é apenas uma brincadeira
<telec> pra deixar todas as imgs de todas as paginas de cabeça pra baixo
<nntp> acho que o squid nao faz isso nao
<telec> faz ... eu já fiz ...
<telec> só que agora mudei a distro
<telec> e ta dando esses creps de permissao
<nntp> tendi
<nntp> telec, o que voce ta tentando fazer vai contra toda politica de permissao do sistema
<telec> eu só quero que o squid ... grave na pasta /var/www
<nntp> chmod  777 /var/www
<nntp> com isso qq um pode gravar na pasta var www
<telec> já fiz isso faz horas
<telec> nao adiantou nadinha
<nntp> que zona que eh isso ae
<nntp> joga apache no grupo squid
<nntp> squid no grupo apache
<nntp> putz
<nntp> boa sorte telec
<telec> nntp brigadu
<telec> nntp detalhe: no Ubuntu funcionou lindamente
<telec> mudei pro Centos ...
<telec> pq o ubuntu surtou ...
<nntp> fazendo isso ae que tu ta fazendo com certeza surta qq sistema
<telec> tinha um processo de atualização de apt consumindo 100%
<nntp> telec, vc ta destruindo teu sistema
<telec> detalhe importante2
<telec> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Upside-Down-TernetHowTo
<telec> a documentação está ai
<telec> no site do ubuntu
<nntp> qualquer um pode escrever no site ubuntu
<telec> nntp entendo ...
<telec> mas veja bem, é uma experiencia apenas =) numa vm e tal ...
<nntp> telec, boa sorte, eu faço squid pra fazer cache e bloquear sites ahah mais divertido que virar de cabeça pra baixo
<telec> nntp ah ... engraçado é virar tudo de cabeça pra baixo ... ainda mais dos vizinhos folgados que roubam toda minha banda
<telec> eu limitei a velocidade ... mas achei q isso ia ser mais divertido
<nntp> telec, um dia eh da caça outro do caçador hein kkk
<robinhood> alguem
<robinhood> online?
<nntp> bom dia pessoas, pesssoal do bot, Operators, salve a galera da XURUPITA!
<Fisico> rud
<nntp> 2621440
<davidkviana> bom dia!
<davidkviana> por favor, alguém pode tirar uma dúvidas sobre como o encryptfs funciona?? ou indicar um bom tutorial?
<davidkviana> "algumas dúvidas"*
<Two2> pessoal estou precisando de uma ajuda de vocês. Estou querendo estudar SQL mas não sei qual servidor usar e nem qual programa cliente usar pra começar a estudar
<Fisico> Ursinha:  vc num mexe com sql?
<Two2> não sei nem qual é a diferença entre sql e mysql
<Fisico> Ursinha: Marverick  vcs podem ajudar o Two2 ?
<Two2> ficaria muito grato com a ajuda de vocês
<Fisico> pauloolhos:  omelete
<pauloolhos> llll
<pauloolhos> boa fisico
<Fisico> pauloolhos: vc não conhece sobre mysql? ajuda o two2
<pauloolhos> Fisico: não conheço
<Fisico> pauloolhos: eu tb não
<pauloolhos> Atualmente tenho conhecimento um poquinho sobre o BACULA
<Fisico> pauloolhos:
<Fisico> hum
<Fisico> Two2: tá dificil aqui tb
<Fisico> rs
<Two2> Fisico: o eletronico_HW ta me dando uma luz
<Two2> Fisico: valeu
<Fisico> opa
<Two2> Fisico: se precisar de ajuda tbm é só me chamar
<Fisico> obrigado Two2
<Two2> :)
<Fisico> :)
<nntp> nmap -sX -vv O
<nntp>  Use either "Paranoid", "Sneaky", "Polite", "Normal", "Aggressive", "Insane" or a number from 0 (Paranoid) to 5 (Insane)
<brunodorff> boa tarde ae galera
<xGrind> boa tarde
<brunodorff> eu andei vendo na net umas informações
<brunodorff> sobre o efeito cubo
<brunodorff> minha placa tem rendering suporte
<brunodorff> eu já olhei
<brunodorff> alguém sabe como eu ativo? o efeito cubo?
<xGrind> brunodorff:
<xGrind> http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/10/habilitando-o-efeito-cubo-no-ubuntu-11-10/
<brunodorff> vou ver , obrigado
<__absent> boa tarde
<MarconM> boa tarde
<__absent> MarconM: vc sabe alguma coisa sobre kernel panic no 12.04
<__absent> ?
<MarconM> nao
<__absent> MarconM: hmmm, beleza então obrigado
<__absent> e aquele test de memória do boot
<__absent> se der erro é porque tá com problema no hardware?
<brunavieira> alguém que possa ajudar?
<Poca> ajudar com o quê?
<brunavieira> Poca: está dando kernel panic no meu net
<Poca> vish
<Poca> tu conseguiu tirar uma foto do erro
<Poca> ou algo do tipo?
<brunavieira> posso tirar
<Poca> e quais as especificações do teu net?
<brunavieira> configuração?
<brunavieira> é esse aqui: http://d.pr/9zrA
<brunavieira> Poca: a config é essa http://d.pr/9zrA
<canoobb> tem como instalar pacotes baixados no formato .tar sem usar o terminal?
<canoobb> agradeço o SUPORTE!
<d70> O stress...lol
<ThiagoCMC> RTFM
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<d70> RTFM?
<d70> ah
<d70> lol
<ThiagoCMC> :-P
<Spiga> alguem manja de switch cisco?
<lipearu> boa tarde
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos> Boa Tarde
<pauloolhos> Alguem sabe me dizer o  que é esse erro:
<pauloolhos> UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY
<NarfligiX> skate_forever, Ursinha http://gilfran.net/repositorio/2012-12-11%2017.04.38.jpg
<NarfligiX> =p
<skate_forever> NarfligiX, desculpa mas... quantos anos o sr. tem?
<NarfligiX> skate_forever, 29 hehe
<skate_forever> em 2000 meu pc estava pifado e eu desesperado
<NarfligiX> hehehe
<NarfligiX> eu achei um certificado de windows 95 e uma apostila de windows 3.1.. do windows 3.1 eu não achei o certificado =p
<skate_forever> rsrsrs
<nntp> eu tenho apostila de basic
<nntp> dos
<skate_forever> NarfligiX, você era/é um ratinho de pc hein
<nntp> introduçao a processamento de dados
<nntp> nem tinha windows
<nntp> povo programava era em basic cobol clipper
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> 1986
<NarfligiX> skate_forever, que nada... o nntp é mais, tá vendo aí? desde 86 na batalha.. eu comecei 10 anos depois dele =p
<skate_forever> huahuah
<skate_forever> NarfligiX, comecei a usar computador em 95
<skate_forever> porém, só tive o meu pc em 98
<nntp> 6sao novinho
<skate_forever> em 99 o bichinho foi pro espaço
<nntp> geraçao pentium 5
<skate_forever> fiquei até 2005 sem computador
<NarfligiX> o meu primeiro foi em 96 ou 97
<nntp> geraçao 32 bits
<NarfligiX> era um pentium 233 mmx
<nntp> eu peguei 8/16 bits
<nntp> nem pentium tinha essa epoca
<skate_forever> o meu já foi o k6-2 500
<nntp> depois surgiram os at e xt
<NarfligiX> eu fiquei muito feliz quando aprendi a brincar com os leds do gabinete
<nntp> depois veio 286
<nntp> 386 e 486
<NarfligiX> eu ficava fazendo nomes no led.. daí apertava o turbo e mudava o nome =p
<SAyton> nntp cala boca cara todo mundo ja viu que o idoso ai é oldschool vlw ja
<NarfligiX> era de 3 dígitos, mas já era alguma coisa hehe
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> SAyton, eh das antigas tmb
<nntp> kkk
<SAyton> eu sou bosta nenhuma
<nntp> eu programei clipper
<nntp> basic
<NarfligiX> a coisa mais antiga que programei foi pascal mesmo hehe
<NarfligiX> pascal e c
<nntp> usava editor de texto worldstar
<nntp> pascal eh coisa de faculdade
<NarfligiX> pois é.. só programei na faculdade
<NarfligiX> antes disso eu nunca havia programado
<SAyton> nntp começou no tempo do ábaco russo
<nntp> pascal pra por o nego no algoritmo
<SAyton> hahaha
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> planilha lotus123
<nntp> kkk
<NarfligiX> essa semana o google homenageou a ada
<nntp> quatropro
<NarfligiX> acho que semana que vem vão homenagear o nntp
<NarfligiX> =p
<skate_forever> SAyton, não foi no tempo que Ada ainda estava escrevendo a linguagem ?
<nntp> e os cobra ?
<nntp> tela de fosforo verde e fosforo laranja
<nntp> kkk
<SAyton> hehehehe
<nntp> nem tinha cor computador
<skate_forever> rapaz
<skate_forever> meu tio tinha uma praga dessa
<nntp> o pacman era letra e *
<nntp> a fantasminha era o A
<skate_forever> isso em 1998
<skate_forever> fazer as contabilidades dele
<nntp> hahaha
<skate_forever> tá louco
<nntp> eu aprendi nessas porcarias ae
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> disquetao
<nntp> flexivel
<nntp> tenho aqui ateh hoje alguns
<nntp> 260k
<nntp> 360k
<nntp> o disco
<nntp> duble side duble density
<nntp> flexiveis
<nntp> fazia um xiado da porra quando tu enfiava no driver
<nntp> sssssssssssssssssssss
<nntp> informatica essa epoca tinha mais glamur
<nntp> kkkk
<nntp> Ursinha, :) oi gata
<skate_forever> informatica hoje = facebook
<nntp> nem
<skate_forever> não é?
<skate_forever> huahuah
<skate_forever> nego estuda pra passar no vestiba da federal pra aprender a criar um facebook ou msn da vida
<skate_forever> quando chega lá, chora de desespero e desiste
<skate_forever> conheço vários
<nntp> kkk
<NarfligiX> a galera confunde curso de computação com oficina de hardware, programação, internet e jogos =p
<brunavieira> alguém por ae?
<ThiagoCMC> ey
<ThiagoCMC> eu
<ThiagoCMC> diga
<brunavieira> ThiagoCMC: então meu ubuntu de um problema no kernel
<ThiagoCMC> Mmm... Como assim?
<brunavieira> bom, hoje de manhã fui iniciar o meu netbook e não entrou mais na interface gráfica
<ThiagoCMC> Fica parado onde? Tem alguma mensagem?
<nntp> kernel panic!!!
<ThiagoCMC> vc vê: "nome_maquina login:"
<brunavieira> kernel panic
<brunavieira> isso mesmo
<brunavieira> tirei uma foto aqui vou postar pra vcs verem
<ThiagoCMC> Qual versão do Ubuntu?
<ThiagoCMC> Tem o LiveCD (instalação)?
<brunavieira> ubuntu 12.04
<brunavieira> tenho ele no Pendrive
<ThiagoCMC> tente dar boot pelo pendrive
<ThiagoCMC> e acessar o HD para ver se está tudo lá (seus arquivos)
<brunavieira> dá na mesma
<brunavieira> só se eu reinstalar
<ThiagoCMC> pelo CD tb dá penic?
<brunavieira> mas dae perco todos os meus arquivos de fotos
<ThiagoCMC> panic
<ThiagoCMC> calma
<brunavieira> pelo cd entra no boot de instalação
<ThiagoCMC> então
<nntp> livecd
<ThiagoCMC> entra no Ubuntu Live
<ThiagoCMC> mas não reinstala
<ThiagoCMC> do live, tente acessar o HD.
<ThiagoCMC> e pelo menos copiar os arquivos
<brunavieira> hmmmm
<brunavieira> deixa eu tentar aqui
<ThiagoCMC> ok
<ThiagoCMC> dentro do live
<ThiagoCMC> só para ver o HD, abra o programa "gparted"
<ThiagoCMC> mas não grave nada! só para ver se as partições estão lá...
<ThiagoCMC> para ver tb o número das partições
<brunavieira> ok
<ThiagoCMC> =)
<nntp> http://www.kboing.com.br/lorna/1-1090251/
<nntp> trilha sonora do problema
<brunavieira> apareceu aqui
<brunavieira> sda1
<brunavieira> sda1 - ext4
<brunavieira> sda2 - extended
<brunavieira> sda5 - linux-swap
<brunavieira> assim que aparece
<brunavieira> ThiagoCMC: nntp
<ThiagoCMC> Abra o Terminal e rode: "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt"
<ThiagoCMC> e abra o navegador de arquivos (Nautilus)
<ThiagoCMC> em /mnt
<ThiagoCMC> ops
<ThiagoCMC> rode
<ThiagoCMC> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt -o ro
<ThiagoCMC> E procure por "/mnt/home/brunavieira"
<ThiagoCMC> veja se está tudo lá
<nntp> e depois reseta a bios pode ser que resolve o problema de kernel panic tmb... parece problema de memoria
<nntp> brunavieira, nao andou mexendo na bios nao ?
<brunavieira> acho que não
<brunavieira> mas pode ser que sim
<brunavieira> mas pode ser que não
<sistematico> uhuhuhuh
<nntp> mm
<nntp> sistematico,
<nntp> bao ?
<brunavieira> é que eu instalei uns joguinhos e mandei uns comandos
<brunavieira> e dae eu já não sei
<nntp> mm
<nntp> explodiu kk
<ThiagoCMC> brunavieira, Kernel Panic não é "problema de kernel"... Teria que ver as mensagens logo acima do panic, elas apontam o real problema.
<ThiagoCMC> pode ser um /bin/init corrompido...
<ThiagoCMC> ou não conseguir montar o /
<ThiagoCMC> e logo, não encontrar o /bin/init
<ThiagoCMC> dá "panic"
<nntp> haha
<nntp> no windows c tava mais fudido
<ThiagoCMC> Geralmente quando o kernel der pau de verdade, não vai nem aparecer o "kernel panic", simplesmente trava ou aparece um dump de mem na tela
<ThiagoCMC> ahaha
<nntp> nossa
<brunavieira> mas eu tó amando ubuntu
<nntp> segmetation fault tmb rola
<nntp> kkk
<brunavieira> é bonito e fácil de mecher
<ThiagoCMC> No Windows você veria: "Ocorreu um problema: Muitas coisas podem ter causado isso"  <- É SÉRIO!
<ThiagoCMC> Já ví essa msg no Windows.
<ThiagoCMC> ahahahhaha
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> ridiculo
<brunavieira> ou então, seu teclado não está conectado aperte F11 para continuar
<ThiagoCMC> hauehUAEA
<brunavieira> é claro que quem fez isso é programador de windows então dá pra entender neh
<brunavieira> a procedencia rs
<brunavieira> ThiagoCMC:  como faço pra acessar esse nautilus?
<ThiagoCMC> É a "Pastinha"
<ThiagoCMC> :-P
<ThiagoCMC> preciso sair
<sistematico> nntp: Boa noite.
<ThiagoCMC> Boa sorte Bruna!
<brunavieira> ThiagoCMC: beleza obrigada, até
<sistematico> brunavieira: ALT+F2 depois digita nautilus e dá enter.
<brunavieira> não montou a partição
<sistematico> brunavieira: O que está havendo?
<brunavieira> kernel panic
<sistematico> Certo.
<sistematico> Mas por que quer montar a partição?
<brunavieira> dae agora acessei o ubuntu via livecd
<sistematico> Hummm, certo.
<brunavieira> pra tentar copiar os meus arquivos pra um lugar seguro
<sistematico> brunavieira: Ah ok, entendi.
<sistematico> brunavieira: Sabe abrir o terminal?
<brunavieira> a consegui acessar os arquivos
<brunavieira> eu não estava sabendo encontrar a pasta certa, mas agora encontrei
<brunavieira> sistematico: mas e agora, como faço pra colocar um novo pendrive e copiar meus arquivos pra lá?
<brunavieira> eu coloquei e ele apareceu mas não consigo acessar
<sistematico> brunavieira: Ele é montado em /media
<sistematico> brunavieira: Geralmente..
<vitor> alguem pode me dizer como fazer q qd eu digite uma url seja direcionado para um ip:porta ?
<sistematico> brunavieira: Com o nautilus aberto, aperte CTRL+l
<brunavieira> vitor: lobo?
<sistematico> E digite /media
<sistematico> vitor: Isso não funciona bem assim.
<sistematico> vitor: Depende de como quer fazer isso, você controla o servidor? Ou quer fazer isso em qualquer endereço que digite no browse?
<sistematico> *browser
<sistematico> vitor: No Apache quem rege esse comportamento é um stributo chamado CanonicalUrls dentro do apache2.conf
<vitor> preciso disso soh pra testar um projeto em django. como to integrando com o pagseguro e n aceita q coloque um ip
<sistematico> No FF tem essa opção tambem, no about:config
<nntp> voltei
<nntp> entao
<nntp> boa noite sistematico
<sistematico> vitor: NO arquivo /etc/hosts você pode usar google.com pra apontar pra sua máquina, mas só na rede interna.
<sistematico> vitor: Teocaricamente, esse arquivo aceita qualquer apelido pra converter em qualquer IP.
<vitor> mas tentei colocar uma porta e n da certo
<sistematico> vitor: Só que "pra fora" esse arquivo não tem efeito.
<sistematico> Porta não, só nome.
<sistematico> vitor: man hosts
<nntp> porta muda no apache
<nntp> listen
<sistematico> vitor: Porta só no Apache ou qualquer outro servidor que você esteja usando.
<nntp> ou direciona no iptables
<nntp> fazendo um nat
<nntp> se nao conhecer de tcp/ip vai penar um pouco
<nntp> kk
<rafnascimento> meu ubuntu é o 12.04 como faço para atualizar para o 12.10?
<nntp> rafnascimento, por que quer atualizar ?
<nntp> rafnascimento, sabe que isso pode gerar problemas neh ?
<rafnascimento> não sabia
<rafnascimento> vc faria isso?
<nntp> rafnascimento, nao
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<rafnascimento> ou deixaria como esta?
<nntp> rafnascimento, mas muita gente faz
<sistematico> eu faria
<nntp> rafnascimento, eh o seguinte
<nntp> rafnascimento, o 12.04 eh uma versao estavel
<nntp> rafnascimento, a 12.10 jah nao eh
<nntp> rafnascimento, e essa transiçao vai gerar problemas tem boa chance
<nntp> rafnascimento, provavelmentne rafnascimento vai ter que reinstalar o driver de video
<rafnascimento> ok
<brunavieira> eu tenho 2 pendrives grudados no netbook, 1 do ubuntu e outro pra backup mas se eu tento acessar o media ele acessa o do ubuntu
<brunavieira> como faço pra acessar o de backup?
<rafnascimento> obg
<nntp> rafnascimento, voce tem um conhecimento do linux pra poder fazer isso via terminar ?
<nntp> rafnascimento, reinstalar driver de video ?
<rafnascimento> sim
<nntp> rafnascimento, entao manda ver
<nntp> rafnascimento, agoar eu sou um cara que gosto das coisas com menos erros possiveis entao uso o sistema mais velho um pouco diferente do sistematico  que eh tester
<nntp> rafnascimento, acho que o maximo de problema que voce vai ter de cara eh o video
<brunavieira> nntp: sistematico ?
<nntp> rafnascimento, agora eh uma versao mais instavel de qualquer forma, mas muita getne ta usando e falando que eh mais rapido.. eu nao me dei bem com ela gostei da 12.04 hoje nao uso ubuntu mas se for usar serah a 12.04
<nntp> brunavieira, os 2 tao montados em media/
<nntp> geralmente eh um monte de numeros
<sistematico> brunavieira: Insere um de cada vez.
<nntp> media/123-0981203
<nntp> ll
<brunavieira> sistematico: dentro de media só tem uma pastinha cdrom que é do pendrive do ubuntu
<nntp> entao nao montou o pendriver
<brunavieira> mas no nautilus aparece ele ali no devices
<nntp> troca ele de usb
<brunavieira> mas clico em cima e não acessa
<nntp> mm
<nntp> tem outra porta usb ?
<nntp> tenta mudar ele de porta e ver se funfa
<nntp> se nao der vai ter que formatar pode ter danificado o sistema de arquivos do pen
<brunavieira> formato ele em fat32?
<nntp> se quiser ver ele no widows sim
<brunavieira> mas e no linux?
<brunavieira> formato em que?
<nntp> tanto faz
<brunavieira> pode ser em fat mesmo?
<nntp> sim
<brunavieira> mesma coisa
<nntp> queimou nao ?
<nntp> trocou de porta ?
<nntp> formatou ?
<nntp> qq c fez ?
<brunavieira> formatei e troquei de porta
<nntp> e quando clica nele ele nao monta ?
<nntp> formatou com o gparted ?
<brunavieira> não monta
<brunavieira> ele aparece ali como conectado
<nntp> o gparted ta aberto ?
<brunavieira> mas não acessa
<brunavieira> tá
<nntp> ta ae
<nntp> fecha o gparted
<brunavieira> a não
<brunavieira> tava fechado
<nntp> e tenta de nvo replugar o pendriver
<brunavieira> mas dae acabei de abrir rs
<nntp> mm
<nntp> olha soh entao
<nntp> qq ta acontecendo
<nntp> o loutro pendriver nao ta montado no /media nao ?
<brunavieira> tá
<nntp> ao invez de /media/numres1203913=131313
<brunavieira> pelo que vi aqui no gparted
<brunavieira> o novo pendrive é o /dev/sdd1
<nntp> mm
<nntp> montna ele ue
<brunavieira> e como monta?
<nntp> se o gparted tiver aberto ele monta por lah so pedir com o botao direito creo eu
<brunavieira> pelo terminal é sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /mnt -o ro ?
<nntp> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdd1 /mnt
<nntp> ro = read only
<sistematico> Vou jogar.
<sistematico> Um abraço.
<nntp> kk
<nntp> bom jogo sistematico
<brunavieira> nntp: bicho tá difícil
<brunavieira> agora até desmontou a partição do hd
<brunavieira> e não consigo mais acessar
<brunavieira> omg
<nntp> ah entao saquei brunavieira
<nntp> sistematico montou o pen na partiçao media
<nntp> vc ficou sem diretorio pra montar o pen
<nntp> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt -o ro
<nntp> monta ae
<nntp> de pois monta o pen novo
<nntp> esse eh o hd
<nntp> umount /media
<nntp> mount -t vfat /dev/sdd1 /media
<brunavieira> tá
<brunavieira> do pendrive
<brunavieira> a tá
<brunavieira> pera ai'
<nntp> tava tudo montado num dir somente ae vira nao
<brunavieira> o pendrive fica montado direto no /media?
<nntp> brunavieira, ele deveria montar automatico criando um monte de numeros
<nntp> dentro do media
<nntp> se nao montou
<nntp> entao pode sim montalo no media direto se ele estiver vazio claro
<brunavieira> tem como setar outra pasta no lugar de /media?
<nntp> brunavieira, pq ?
<nntp> qq ta montado lah ?
<kernel> na montagem automatica?
<nntp> manual
<brunavieira> eu entro no media mas não consigo colar os arquivos
<kernel> deve ser permissoes
<kernel> para escrever na pasta
<nntp> brunavieira, escreve lah
<nntp> sudo mkdir /media/backup
<nntp> ve se vai
<nntp> se for dar tu escreve
<nntp> sudo chmod +777 /media/backup
<nntp> dea tenta copiar
<kernel> nao precisa ser 777 necessariamente
<kernel> 775 tambem da
<nntp> kernel, backup
<brunavieira> 777 e 775 invalid mode
<nntp> mas ele criou o backup?
<brunavieira> sim
<nntp> entao
<nntp> vamo assim agora
<nntp> sudo cp -Rf /mnt/home /mnt/medi
<nntp> sudo cp -Rf /mnt/home /media/backup
<nntp> isso
<nntp> segundo ae
<nntp> soh o segundo
<nntp> sudo cp -Rf /mnt/home /media/backup
<nntp> deve copiar agora
<nntp> brubru  ?
<brunavieira> copiou duas pastas
<brunavieira> mas não copiou a de imagens que é a mais importante
<nntp> ??
<nntp> onde tao as imagens ?
<nntp> bruna c tem certeza ?
<brunavieira> tenho
<brunavieira> as imagens estão no home/bruna/imagens
<nntp> brunavieira, onde tao as imagens ?
<nntp> entao
<nntp> vamo assim
<nntp> sudo cp -Rf /mnt/home/bruna/images/* /media/backup
<nntp> sudo cp -Rf /mnt/home/bruna/imagens/* /media/backup
<nntp> brunavieira, estranho pq o comando que te dei era pra copiar exatamente tudo que tem ma partir de /home
<nntp> brunavieira, mas tenta isso ae
<nntp> sudo cp -Rf /mnt/home/bruna/imagens/* /media/backup
<nntp> o r acho que eh minuisculo
<nntp> sudo cp -rf /mnt/home/bruna/imagens/* /media/backup
<nntp> pode ser isso
<nntp> tanto faz R ou r
<nntp> tem q funfar
<nntp> to lendo o man aqui
<NarfligiX> pode ser algum erro de codificação
<nntp> NarfligiX, como assim ?
<NarfligiX> o sistema pode usar iso e ter algum daqueles caracteres estranhos
<nntp> mm
<nntp> pode crer q sim
<nntp> como   corrige isso ae NarfligiX
<nntp> ç
<nntp> ´
<nntp> mm
<NarfligiX> teoricamente tem que mudar o locales
<nntp> @#$!
<NarfligiX> mas o que já tiver sido mudado pelo sistema, vai precisar mudar manualmente
<nntp> ¬¬
<NarfligiX> pois é
<NarfligiX> não faço as regras =p
<NarfligiX> hehehe
<nntp> charset isso ae neh
<NarfligiX> eu realmente não entendo pq tudo não é utf por padrão
<NarfligiX> sim
<brunavieira> é, não tá dando
<nntp> brunavieira, qual mensagem ?
<NarfligiX> o que pode tentar fazer é mandar um tar -cvwzf /home/bruna/imagens
<NarfligiX> e ver se ele compacta
<NarfligiX> daí salva o tar.gz
<nntp> tipo
<nntp> NarfligiX, ela ta em modo ro
<nntp> readonly
<nntp> nao vai nao
<NarfligiX> ela pode mandar a origem pra partição que ela mandaria os arquivos individualmente
<brunavieira> o gparted tava aberto, isso pode influenciar?
<NarfligiX>  tar -cvwzf /home/bruna/imagens /media/backup/imagens.tar.gz
<NarfligiX> hum
<nntp> fecha gparted
<NarfligiX> aí pode estar o problema
<brunavieira> fechei
<NarfligiX> particionador aberto
<Raff> olha soh, to com um problema aqui, baxei o matlab pra windows no piratebay, ai tentei instalar usando o wine, mas ta dando erro
<Raff> wine: Call from 0x7f46d3316e6a to unimplemented function KERNEL32.dll.__C_specific_handler, aborting
<Raff> alguem sabe como posso resolver isso ai ?
<nntp> Raff, tenho nem ideia
<brunavieira> é, realmente não foi
<nntp> brunavieira, tentou pelo nautilus
<nntp> copiar uma a uma ?
<Raff> tenho uma imagem do windows xp aqui ainda, sera que eh mais facil eu criar uma vm pra roda o matlab ?
<nntp> Raff, nao uso isso nao sei dizer
<brunavieira> não cola
<brunavieira> até copia da pasta origem
<brunavieira> mas na hora de colar, não dá
<nntp> brunavieira, roda o nautilus como root
<nntp> sudo noutilus
<nntp> sudo nautilus
<nntp> e tenta
<NarfligiX> nntp, ela já mostrou um ls -liah do diretório para o qual ela está tentando escrever?
<nntp> NarfligiX, c acha que ta oculto ?
<NarfligiX> acho que podem ser várias coisas, inclusive disco cheio, nntp
<NarfligiX> um df -h tbm ajudaria
<nntp> ela acabou de formatar o pendriver
<nntp> brunavieira, de quanto teu pendriver ?
<NarfligiX> ela chegou a criar uma partição?
<nntp> se formatou ele criou partiçao NarfligiX
<nntp> ela
<NarfligiX> de qual tipo?
<nntp> fat32
<brunavieira> de 8gbs
<NarfligiX> então descarta o problema de incompatibilidade
<brunavieira> os arquivos dão 460mb
<nntp> sim mas o comando que eu dei
<NarfligiX> eu testaria outra mídia... algum outro pendrive ou coisa do tipo
<brunavieira> e o pendrive está vazio
<nntp> era pra copiar tudo no teu home
<nntp> o pen nao tava montando isso que eu acho estranho
<brunavieira> eu vou reiniciar e tento de novo dae
<nntp> o pen tinha que montar automatico
<NarfligiX> tenta usar uma outra usb
<NarfligiX> pode ser defeito no pendrive ou usb
<kernel> deve ser o pendrive
<nntp> sim
<NarfligiX> esses pendrives hoje em dia são praticamente descartáveis
<kernel> a tabela de alocação
<nntp> tem uns paraguai que fala que eh de 8 gb
<nntp> mas na verdade eles sao de 512
<nntp> mascarados
<nntp> firmware fake
<nntp> ja peguei um desses uma vez de 32gb
<nntp> cara vendeu ele por 30 reais tem uns 2 anos isso
<brunavieira> como deu kernel sei lá o que
<nntp> eu ja sabia que ia dar merda mas comprei assim mesmo kkk
<brunavieira> tem alguma coisa a se fazer na hora do boot?
<nntp> brunavieira, reseta tua bios
<kernel> kernel panic?
<kernel> o.O
<nntp> sim
<brunavieira> isso
<kernel> vish
<kernel> lascou
<kernel> UAHeuiAHeuAHieuh
<nntp> nada
<brunavieira> maravilha rs :D
<nntp> reseta a ios
<nntp> bioos
<brunavieira> como?
<nntp> da delete pra entrar na bios
<nntp> ou f10
<nntp> depende da placa mae
<nntp> depois
<nntp> tem lah
<kernel> depende da bios
<brunavieira> F2
<nntp> sim
<nntp> depois tem lah opçao default bios ou optimus nao sei o que
<kernel> é default mesmo
<kernel> para ficar do mesmo jeito de fabrica
<nntp> sim
<brunavieira> Optmized Defaults?
<nntp> sim
<kernel> sim
<nntp> por ai
<kernel> isso mesmo
<kernel> otimizar padrao
<nntp> e reza
<nntp> kk
<nntp> se for memoria pode ser que resolve
<brunavieira> não vou perder minhas fotos neh?
<nntp> hah nao
<kernel> vai nao
<kernel> nao tem haver com dados
<brunavieira> ixi, tá formatando tudo sozinho
<kernel> que contem nos discos
<nntp> bruna eu tive uma ideia legal aqui tmb
<brunavieira> brincadeira rs
<brunavieira> falae
<nntp> vc pode subir essas fotos pra web em ultimo caso
<nntp> gdriver
<nntp> ou ubuntuone
<brunavieira> pohh, verdade
<brunavieira> :D
<nntp> deixa de noite ae ligado ele vai subindo pra ti
<brunavieira> 500mb sobe tudo rapidinho
<nntp> brunavieira, eh nao sei qual eh da sua net mas deve subiir aqui sobe sim
<felipealmeida> melhor gravar em mais de um lugar
<nntp> Rudolf, salve!
<Rudolf> nntp: noite
<nntp> felipealmeida, caiu na net !
<nntp> brunavieira, naked ?
<brunavieira> nntp: ???
<nntp> se tiver foto nua nao sobe nao
<brunavieira> haha
<brunavieira> tem não
<nntp> nah entao eh sussa
<Rudolf> nntp: http://mail.ign.com/ign40/c2.php?IGNM/273175934/559272/H/N/V/http://www.ign.com/articles/2012/12/10/next-assassins-creed-may-be-set-in-brazil?utm_source=Monday%20newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=12.11+Dynamic+Newsletter_English_NO+FNAME_10596_559247_559272&utm_content=19995332
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> Rudolf, ae rola ateh de jogar hein
<nntp> Rudolf, esse eh um dos games mais bem feitos neh Rudolf
<Rudolf> sim
<Rudolf> muito bom
<nntp> eu nunca joguei nao na epoca tava sem placa pra rodar ele
<nntp> brunavieira, vc ta melhor que muito guri que vem aqui pedindo ajuda viu
<Rudolf> brunavieira: o que vc tá aprontando?
<nntp> hehe
<brunavieira> reiniciei aqui tudo
<brunavieira> mas continua dizendo que estou sem premissão
<nntp> deu panic de novo ?
<brunavieira> não está no livecd
<nntp> nem tentou neh
<brunavieira> aaa tentei
<brunavieira> fico tela preta
<brunavieira> sem nada
<nntp> tela preta jah nao eh panic
<brunavieira> mas se fizer o backup já formato de uma vez
<nntp> ok
<nntp> Rudolf,
<Rudolf> nntp: conte-me
<nntp> o pen dela nao monta
<nntp> brunavieira, o pen montou ?
<brunavieira> agora montou altomático
<Rudolf> nntp: qual o erro ao tentar montar?
<nntp> mmm
<brunavieira> e consegui ver os arquivos lá dentro
<nntp> entao agora a gente copia
<Rudolf> argh!
<brunavieira> mas não consigo copiar
<Rudolf> brunavieira: alto de altura
<Rudolf> brunavieira: auto de automático
<nntp> brunavieira,
<nntp> Rudolf, relaxa
<nntp> kk
<Rudolf> nntp: to relax
<nntp> brunavieira, tipo pra copiar tem q ser root
<brunavieira> rs, vai no embalo rs
<nntp> brunavieira, entao abre o nautilus com sudo
<nntp> ou manda na linha mesmo
<nntp> cp -Rf /pasta/dos/arquivos /pasta/do/pendriver
<Rudolf> nautilus?
<Rudolf> wth
<Rudolf> mount não rola?
<nntp> ta montado
<nntp> auto
<NarfligiX> já está montado, Rudolf
<nntp> alto!
<nntp> ele so ve os defeitos
<NarfligiX> hehe
<nntp> brunavieira, as qualidades ele nao ve neh gatan?
<Rudolf> automount é trash
<nntp> Rudolf, somente um backup de fotos
<brunavieira> gatan?
<Rudolf> nntp: tira o automount e faz na mão
<Rudolf> brunavieira: é vfat ou ntfs o pen?
<nntp> Rudolf, eu faço mas ela que ta fazendo
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> brunavieira, vc eh feia ?
<brunavieira> fat
<nntp> fat32 ou fat ?
<nntp> se for fat ae nao vira mesmo nao
<brunavieira> nntp: não sei, mas sou casada
<Rudolf> nntp: toma tonto
<xGrind> alguem sabe como funciona o launchpad?
<nntp> brunavieira, e por isso tem q ser feia ?
<brunavieira> não gosto dessas intimidades
<NarfligiX> acabou de perder a ajuda =p
<Rudolf> nntp: toma tonto
<Rudolf> nntp: se comporte
<NarfligiX> eu acho que esse pendrive tá com problema
<nntp> brunavieira, perdao brunavieira
<brunavieira> rs
<Rudolf> brunavieira 2x0 nntp
<NarfligiX> talvez nem como root ele consiga escrever
<nntp> Rudolf, neh haeuhea
<Rudolf> NarfligiX: como não?
<Rudolf> NarfligiX: que raio de dispositivo é esse a prova de root?
<NarfligiX> se for algum problema no pendrive, não conseguirá
<nntp> sobe pra web
<nntp> aqui em menos de 1h sobe 640mb
<NarfligiX> eu já teria feito isso há muito tempo.. mudado de mídia
<Rudolf> NarfligiX: ah sim
<Rudolf> NarfligiX: se for hardware
<Rudolf> brunavieira: mas basta ver no dmesg o que ele fala
<NarfligiX> que é o que eu imagino que seja desde o começo
<Rudolf> NarfligiX: he
<brunavieira> já vou ver isso agora então, obrigada por enquanto se der algum problema venho aqui encomodar vcs de novo :)
<NarfligiX> Rudolf, vai corrigir essa tbm? =p
<nntp> Rudolf, vc eh feio ?
<nntp> kkk
<Rudolf> nntp: pra caralho
<NarfligiX> "encomodar" me incomoda mais do que "altomático" =p
<nntp> NarfligiX, duro eh o feia pra mim
<NarfligiX> hehe
<Rudolf> nntp: cara, se liga
<nntp> Rudolf, :O
<NarfligiX> =p
<NarfligiX> vou embora antes de ver o nntp tomando uma surra do Rudolf por conta do assédio à usuária do canal =p
<NarfligiX> até a próxima
<nntp> NarfligiX, para de por pilha tmb kk
<nntp> NarfligiX, boa noite!
<NarfligiX> nntp, =x
<NarfligiX> vou até deixar a bnc logando pra ver o esporro amanhã hehe
<NarfligiX> boa noite, nntp
<NarfligiX> fui-me
<nntp> kk
<Rudolf> nntp: sua sorte é que to passado com algumas pessoas desse canal
<Rudolf> nntp: então, só estou entrando a noite
<nntp> Rudolf, paladin perguntou por voce ontem falar nisso
<Rudolf> nntp: to sem saco cara
<Rudolf> nntp: fora ser final de semestre na faculdade
<Rudolf> nntp: e muito trampo
<nntp> Rudolf, fui no medico hoje ele falou que isso ae eh morte
<nntp> Rudolf, tem q ficar de boa alto astral
<Rudolf> nntp: to de boa
<nntp> autoastral kkk
<nntp> Rudolf, ontem o paladim me torrou tmb mas dei uma nele ele foi dormir kk
<nntp> nao foi paladinn ?
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> Rudolf, o medico falou que a vida eh bela
<nntp> Rudolf, ele eh de boa neh com o salario dele deu vontade de falar
#ubuntu-br 2012-12-12
<nntp> Rudolf, da teu salario ae que eu vo ficar sussa ae rindo do pessoal kkk
<Rudolf> nntp: 3.7
<Rudolf> nntp: This release allows to optionally sign kernel modules. The kernel can optionally disable completely the load of modules that have not been signed with the correct key - even for root users. This feature is useful for security purposes, as an attacker who gains root user access will not be able to install a rootkit using the module loading routines.
<Rudolf> http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_3.7
<Rudolf> nntp: da uma lida
<nntp> mkm
<nntp> to quase lah
<nntp> Rudolf, duro que ta instavel ainda neh ?
<nntp> mm arm
<nntp> meu raspbery pi ta chegando
<Rudolf> nntp: o que tá instável?
<nntp> as ver 3.7
<Rudolf> nntp: não existe mais isso
<nntp> ah mas no site fala ue
<nntp> tipo
<Rudolf> nntp: que site? onde?
<nntp> Latest Stable Kernel:
<nntp>  	3.6.10
<nntp> kernel.org
<Rudolf> questão de horas
<Rudolf> heuheiuehie
<nntp> como assim ?
<nntp> Rudolf, isso ae ja tem no windows tem tempo kkk
<nntp> CONFIG_MODULE_SIG_FORCE is enabled at compile time (or enforcemodulesig=1
<nntp> Rudolf, vai ficar mais foda de achar driver
<Rudolf> nntp: não tenho problema com driver
<nntp> sim mas digo que com essas assinaturas vai ter distro que nao vai ser qq comp que vai rodar nao
<Rudolf> nntp: não creio
<nntp> de padrao ?
<nntp> Rudolf, qual kernel tu ta usando ?
<Rudolf> Linux asgard 3.6.8-gentoo-asgard #1 SMP Tue Nov 27 00:44:39 BRST 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU M 460 @ 2.53GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<xGrind> Rudolf, Gentoo? ;x
<Rudolf> xGrind: y
<xGrind> marvadinho kk
<nntp> 3.6.8-2
<Rudolf> nntp: now 3.6.10
<Rudolf> Linux asgard 3.6.10-gentoo-asgard #1 SMP Tue Dec 11 02:38:42 BRST 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU M 460 @ 2.53GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<Rudolf> tava compilando
<xGrind> Rudolf, tem qts de ram ae?
<nntp> mmm
<nntp> Rudolf, i5 compensa ?
<nntp> eu tava querendo um i7 mas vou dar conta nao
<xGrind> amd duron é bom?
<nntp> xGrind, eu tenho um lance que pra linux eh intel xGrind
<xGrind> nntp, minha maquina tem o intel atom
<xGrind> é q na outra q eu tinha veio com amd duron, 128mb de ram e 20gb de hd
<Rudolf> nntp: i5
<xGrind> mas isso em 2003 kk
<Rudolf> nntp: é bom
<Rudolf> xGrind: 4g
<xGrind> Rudolf, sabe criar .rpm?
<Rudolf> xGrind: alien?
<nntp> Rudolf, o i5 eh muito melhor ?
<Rudolf> xGrind: tar2rpm
<nntp> i7
<nntp> Rudolf, o i7 eh muito melhor ?
<Rudolf> nntp: mais rapido né
<xGrind> não. pegar o código fonte, montar o .spec e criar com rpmbuild
<Rudolf> nntp: mais caro
<Rudolf> xGrind: nops
<nntp> Rudolf, ta caro d++
<nntp> 1200
<nntp> ou mais
<nntp> dolar ta matando
<xGrind> não consigo entender como coloca o %install
<Rudolf> xGrind: fujo de rpm
<Rudolf> xGrind: os que pego vira tar
<xGrind> Rudolf, pq?
<Rudolf> xGrind: tosco
<Maninho> =D boa noite
<Rudolf> Maninho: noite
<Maninho> :)
<nntp> http://terratv.terra.com.br/Diversao/Cine-e-TV/4145-448768/Trailer-Star-Trek-Into-Darkness-legendado.htm
<nntp>  Maninho vc eh xisprito ?
<Rudolf> nntp: é o segundo do novo futuro?
<nntp> Rudolf, sim eh o novo
<nntp> Rudolf, 3o ou segundo ? eu nem lembro mais
<Rudolf> nntp: acho que é o segundo
<Rudolf> nntp: sei não
<Rudolf> nntp: mas, vamos baixar né
<Rudolf> heuheieiuehiuhe
<nntp> Rudolf, eh continuaçao do de 2009
<Rudolf> nntp: cara, eu não era muito fã destar treco não
<nntp> Rudolf, acho que tem ainda nao
<nntp> Rudolf, eu sempre gostei
<Rudolf> nntp: mas a repaginada que deram
<Rudolf> pqp
<Rudolf> ficou muito bom
<nntp> Rudolf, eu assistia a serie antiga
<Rudolf> nntp: eu vi alguns
<nntp> Rudolf,  e vi todos os filmes
<Rudolf> nntp: mas não era fã não
<Rudolf> nntp: gostei um pouco mais da era do Jean Luc Picard
<Rudolf> nntp: e achei um lixo aquela da base espacial
<Rudolf> nntp: eu queria ter tempoe $$$ para ver stargate desde o começo
<nntp> Rudolf, o do picard eh diferente pq o willian chatnet o cap kirk nem sei escrever o nome dele eh muito bom
<nntp> ele e o spok
<nntp> Rudolf, stargate eu ja vi pouco
<nntp> Rudolf, mas o interessnte de startrek
<nntp> Rudolf, eh que eles eram visionarios eh uma ficçao cientifica com pesquisa
<nntp> Rudolf, tipo o comunicador deles era o celular tijorola ja viu ?
<Rudolf> nntp: verdade
<Rudolf> nntp: precursores
<Rudolf> praticamente
<nntp> Rudolf, isso muito antes de exsitir celular.. tem muita coisa lah que ta saindo hoje ou ainda vai ser lançada
<Rudolf> sim
<Rudolf> só falta o teletransporte
<Rudolf> mas isso parece estar muito a frente do nosso tempo
<nntp> Rudolf, esse ae vai demorar
<nntp> Rudolf, ja existe sabia ? os caras dao conta jah mas particulas muito pequenas e nao sei sobre a estabilidade
<nntp> Rudolf, nivel subatomico
<Rudolf> não estável
<Rudolf> e sem confirmação de reconstituição integral
<Rudolf> ou seja
<Rudolf> Ñ EXISTE
<nntp> Rudolf, somos ainda muito burros
<Rudolf> burros não
<Rudolf> ignorantes
<nntp> http://hypescience.com/recorde-de-teletransporte-quantico-e-batido-por-46-km/]
<nntp> http://hypescience.com/recorde-de-teletransporte-quantico-e-batido-por-46-km/
<Rudolf> http://www.pragmatismopolitico.com.br/2012/09/padre-culpa-criancas-pedofilia-seduzem-seus-agressores.html
<Rudolf> imagina um padre teletransportando por aí
<nntp> locura
<jomp16_bot> Boa noite :)
<Rudolf> noite
<jomp16_bot> voc� quem sou eu?
<jomp16> shit, encode :(
<Rudolf> jomp16: comporte-se tá amiguinho
<nntp> kkk
<jomp16> agora só preciso fixar o encode do meu bot
<nntp> bot agora vai ficar tagalerando aqui ?
<nntp> kkk
<pauloolhos> Daniel
<pauloolhos> Boa noite
<Rudolf> noite
<nntp> Rudolf, http://hypescience.com/o-poder-do-pensamento-negativo/
<jomp16_bot> Agora eu posso falar acentos sem problemas :) áéíóú
<jomp16_bot> çoç | ãẽĩõũ
<jomp16> Mas não ao todo :(
<jomp16_bot> ^^
<Rudolf> ¹²³£¢¬{[]}þø→↓←ŧ®€?/æßðđŋħł»©“”nµ─·ºª´
<jomp16> Rudolf, bot...
<jomp16> inputstreamreader
<jomp16> com ISO-8859-1 fica com alguns caracteres bugados, e com o UTF-8 não pega acentos
<jomp16> será que o IRC tem um encode próprio?
<Rudolf> jomp16: irc-8859-8
<jomp16> Rudolf, CP1252 pegou...
<Rudolf> jomp16: he
<jomp16> serve?
<jomp16> Rudolf, infelizmente terei que usar a CP1252, Java não suporta encode IRC
<Rudolf> heuheiuehieuhieuhieuhieuhe
<Rudolf> jomp16: bot em java?
<jomp16> Rudolf, yep :)
<jomp16> pq?
<jomp16> !say #ubuntu-br çoç
<jomp16_bot> çoç
<jomp16> !me #ubuntu-br says çoç
 * jomp16_bot says çoç 
<jomp16> Rudolf, pq? Java não serve para isso?
<jomp16> !hello Rudolf
<jomp16_bot> Hello Rudolf!
<Rudolf> jomp16: java serve para qualquer coisa
<jomp16> comandos: !help
<jomp16_bot> çoç | ãẽĩõũ
<jomp16_bot> desculpe por fazer spam aqui :'(
<nnkkmcl> oi
<nnkkmcl> alguem ai
<nnkkmcl> oi
<nnkkmcl> como eu converso aqui
<nnkkmcl> ?
<pauloolhos> oi
<jomp16_bot> conversar sobre o que?
<pauloolhos> fala meu caro
<nnkkmcl> boa noite
<nnkkmcl> blz?
<pauloolhos> boa noite
<nnkkmcl> como que funciona
<xGrind> UOL Chat?
<jomp16_bot> beleza :)
<nnkkmcl> e um chat
<xGrind> kk ;x
<nnkkmcl> xchat
<nnkkmcl> ninguem conversa
<nnkkmcl> o perdido
<nnkkmcl> estou perdido
<nnkkmcl> poderiam explicar como funciona isso aqui
<nnkkmcl> por favor?
<jomp16> ainda me surpreende saber que o IRC ainda está vivo
<jomp16> nnkkmcl, /help
<jomp16> digite isso
<jomp16> e caso queira ajuda de um tal comando, /help comando
<nnkkmcl> certo
<nnkkmcl> a sala ta cheia de niks
<nnkkmcl> onde esta esse pessoal todo
<nnkkmcl> ?
<jomp16> não precisa ler de tudo, só o necessário, /join, /nick, /quit, /query, etc
<jomp16> a maioria das pessoas ficam off...
<jomp16> mesmo estando on no IRC
<nnkkmcl> certo
<jomp16_bot> mas não é o meu caso :P
<nnkkmcl> kk
<nnkkmcl> qual o proposito do irc
<nnkkmcl> ?
<jomp16> !google para que serve o IRC?
<jomp16_bot> jomp16: MIRC - http://www.oocities.org/eternalinvaders/mirc.html
<nnkkmcl> certo
<jomp16> "O IRC serve para que várias pessoas possam, simultaneamente, conversar e participar de discussões em um determinado canal ou até mesmo em vários canais."
<nnkkmcl> e ainda se encontram crackers no irc
<nnkkmcl> ?
<nnkkmcl> descutindo seus assuntos
<nnkkmcl> ?
<jomp16> nnkkmcl, nem sei...
<xGrind> nnkkmcl, é que aqui é um canal de suporte ao ubuntu. IRC já foi muito usado, mas depois veio essa onda de MSN, Orkut, agora o facebook
<xGrind> mas IRC continua sendo o sendo o melhor sistema de chat. pelo menos pra mim, porque não tem essa frescura toda
<jomp16> xGrind, "ainda me surpreende saber que o IRC ainda está vivo e continua sendo muito usado"
<nnkkmcl> eu migrei do windows pro ubunto
<nnkkmcl> to gosando demais
<xGrind> jomp16, no Brasil que é assim. nas redes gringas ainda bomba
<nnkkmcl> gostando
<xGrind> é que no Brasil as coisas funcionam como modinha. daqui a um tempo vão abandonar o facebook e começar a usar google+
<xGrind> vc vai ver
<jomp16> !me não tem nada para fazer... Quem sabe viro um professor de Português? :P
<jomp16> !me #ubuntu-br não tem nada para fazer... Quem sabe viro um professor de Português? :P
 * jomp16_bot não tem nada para fazer... Quem sabe viro um professor de Português? :P 
<xGrind> jomp16, fez esse bot usando oq? ;x
<nnkkmcl> e sempre assim
<jomp16> xGrind, Java...
<nnkkmcl> como assim
<nnkkmcl> ?
<xGrind> uia. eu sabia fazer no mirc kk
<nntp> ! ?
<jomp16> xGrind, mas esse pode rodar em qualquer lugar
<jomp16> eh Java, puro Java, e os comandos são na forma de plugins (.jar)
<jomp16> !geo user nnkkmcl
<jomp16_bot> jomp16: Unknown command "geo"
<nnkkmcl> geo
<nnkkmcl> oq e isso
<jomp16> nnkkmcl, esquece...
<nnkkmcl> explica ai
<nnkkmcl> rs
<jomp16> pera
<nnkkmcl> blz
<jomp16> !plugin reload
<jomp16_bot> jomp16: 16 plugins loaded.
<jomp16> !geo user nnkkmcl
<jomp16_bot> jomp16: 187.127.51.191: {country: "Brazil", region: "Minas Gerais", city: "Belo Horizonte", latlong: {-19.916702, -43.933304}, time: "Qua 00:21 BRST"}
<jomp16> nnkkmcl, você mora em Belo Horizonte, Minas Gerais?
<nnkkmcl> sim
<jomp16> pronto, agora descobriu para que serve?
<jomp16> !geo user xGrind
<nnkkmcl> sim
<jomp16_bot> jomp16: Error resolving ip for host unaffiliated/xgrind
<nnkkmcl> e como eu uso
<xGrind> kk
<nnkkmcl> pra descobrir onde vc mora
<xGrind> da um geo no nnkkmcl
<jomp16> nnkkmcl, só eu posso usar, pois o bot é meu, e eu sou o administrador dele
<jomp16> xGrind, já dei, veja antes
<nnkkmcl> e adm ai a quanto tempo?
<jomp16> nnkkmcl, eu não sou o adm daqui, só do jomp16_bot
<jomp16> é meu bot, está em meu PC
<nnkkmcl> itendi
<nnkkmcl> oq e o bot no caso
<nnkkmcl> um programa?
<jomp16> um programa automatizado
<nnkkmcl> vc intende de programacao
<nnkkmcl> algo assim
<nnkkmcl> ?
<nnkkmcl> c
<jomp16> mais ou menos de Java
<nnkkmcl> c++
<nnkkmcl> certo
<nnkkmcl> tem algum programa pra linux que rastreia a regiao peloip
<nnkkmcl> tipo isso q vc fez ai
<nnkkmcl> no bot
<nnkkmcl> descobrindo onde eu moro
<nnkkmcl> ?
<jomp16> nnkkmcl, nem sei...
<jomp16> só sei que pela net dá para fazer no wolframalpha.com usando o IP
<nnkkmcl> e esse programa automatizado seu ai so funciona aqui no irc?
<nnkkmcl> ou em outros chats tbm?
<jomp16> nnkkmcl, o programa que fiz só funciona em rede do tipo IRC
<nnkkmcl> vc q fez
<nnkkmcl> ?
<jomp16> !bomb nnkkmcl
<jomp16_bot> nnkkmcl: You have been challenged! Choose which wire to cut (red, green, blue) before time runs out!
<jomp16_bot> nnkkmcl: 10
<jomp16_bot> nnkkmcl: 9
<jomp16_bot> nnkkmcl: 8
<jomp16_bot> nnkkmcl: 7
<jomp16_bot> nnkkmcl: 6
<jomp16_bot> nnkkmcl: 5
<jomp16_bot> nnkkmcl: 4
<jomp16_bot> nnkkmcl: 3
<jomp16_bot> nnkkmcl: 2
<jomp16_bot> nnkkmcl: 1
<jomp16> não terminou pois não sou OP :P
<nnkkmcl> q bomb e essa ai
<jomp16> nnkkmcl, eh um mini jogo que tem
<jomp16> bomb = será expulso, e nuclearbomb = é banido na hora
<jomp16> se conseguir desarmar você foi bem
<nnkkmcl> vc ia me expaa da sala
<nnkkmcl> kk
<nnkkmcl> expulsa
<jomp16> nnkkmcl, nem iria mesmo... pois não sou o OP do #ubuntu-br
<jomp16_bot> sim, é verdade :P
<nnkkmcl> e vc e de onde
<nnkkmcl> qual estado
<nnkkmcl> ?
<jomp16> !geo user jomp16
<jomp16_bot> jomp16: 177.41.11.158: {country: "Brazil", region: "Pernambuco", city: "Recife", latlong: {-8.050003, -34.899994}, time: "Ter 23:30 BRT"}
<nnkkmcl> como criou esse programa automaizado
<nnkkmcl> ?
<jomp16_bot> criando ué
<jomp16_bot> derp
<nnkkmcl> esse irc
<nnkkmcl> deixa muita coisa esposta ne
<nnkkmcl> ip
<nnkkmcl> local
<jomp16> nnkkmcl, por isso algumas pessoas cobrem...
<nnkkmcl> bacana
<nnkkmcl> vou indo nessa
<nnkkmcl> vlw ai
<nnkkmcl> pela ajuda
<Henry_> ?
<Henry_> até o chat do linux é assim apskaposkaos
<Henry_> we are you from ?
<nntp> bom dia pessoas, pessoal do bot bom dia tmb  :) Ops bom dia! bom dia! bom dia!
<Erfenos> bom dia pessoal, estou com uma duvida de variavel e algoritmo é o seguinte: Quando uma variavel recebe ela mesma + 1 o que acontece fiz um teste e descobri que ela funciona como uma especie de contador mas não entendi porque ela faz isso '-'
<Erfenos> ex: var1 <- var1 + 1
<nntp> alguem sabe me dizer como que eu excluo um dir a ser copiado com rsync ?
<nntp> tipo copiar todo o barra - homes
<ceserjr> ola
<ceserjr> estou com uma duvida, instalar e configurar fifa 13 no ubuntu,alguem pode ajudar
<FernandoBasso> ceserjr: Mas ele roda no linux?
<ceserjr> sim
<ceserjr> vi ate videos
<ceserjr> mas quando instalo pelo winw o origin nao roda
<ceserjr> vcs ja viram  isso
<ceserjr> pelo wine
<FernandoBasso> Eu jogo no windows mesmo.
<FernandoBasso> Não tenho mais tempo pra ficar sofrendo procurando coisas que "funcionam pela metade". Não estou dizendo que é errado. Só estou dizendo que eu não faço mais isso.
<FernandoBasso> Para todas as demais atividades eu uso o linux.
<FernandoBasso> Embora tem jogos de linux legais também, tipo o nexuiz.
<ceserjr> se eu colocar um maquina virtuual win dentro do linux ele pode rodar força maxima na placa de video
<FernandoBasso> Não, já tentei isso (há uns dois anos, pode ser que funcione agora).
<FernandoBasso> A máquina virtual não tem acesso direto ao hardware.
<ceserjr> pode funcionar
<FernandoBasso> Tenta, não custa.
<ceserjr> entendo
<ceserjr> vou tentar
<tonao35> bom dia, quem conhece um turia legal de gimp?
<xGrind> tonao35, tem um site pra isso
<tonao35> vc tem o link?
<xGrind> http://safepctuga.blogspot.com.br/2011/04/tutorial-gimp-como-usar-o-gimp.html
<xGrind> era outro
<xGrind> tonao35, achei: http://www.gimpbrasil.org/
<tonao35> xGrind, obrigado
<xGrind> :P
<wotanskrieger> bom dia, colegas
<wotanskrieger> alguém manja de asterisk aqui? Se sim, ajude-me por favor: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/VoIP-e-Telefonia/Integracao-Siemens-HiPath-3800-e-Asterisk
<welorneves> ola! eu estou com problemas para executar o livecd do ubuntu 12.10, alguém poderia me ajudar?
<wotanskrieger> qual o seu problema welorneves
<wotanskrieger> ?
<welorneves> qndo aparece pra escolher se quero instalar o ubuntu ou executar o livecd, a tela fica estranha e não consigo clicar em nada, e mal da pra enxergar o que aparece
<wotanskrieger> welorneves: do que dá pra enxergar, o que é que aparece? algum código de erro? alguma frase?
<welorneves> a tela fica dividida ao meio, sendo que em cima aparece a tela de escolha, mas não consigo nem ler o que aparece, e embaixo fica preto
<wotanskrieger> welorneves: vc me garante que a iso está integra? Antes de gravar o cd vc fez o teste md5sum para ver se a imagem é a mesma disponível no servidor da canonical?
<welorneves> eu baixei do site oficial mesmo, tanto que o download foi feito pelo servidor ftp da unicamp
<wotanskrieger> via http ou torrent?
<welorneves> http
<wotanskrieger> welorneves: por alto eu identifico que sua placa de video pode n ter sido corretamente controlada
<welorneves> foi o que eu tbm pensei, mas o estranho que até a versão
<welorneves> 12.04
<welorneves> estava funcionando de boa
<wotanskrieger> welorneves: tenta acessar o terminal (ctrl + alt + f1), mata o X (# killall gdm3) e depois ctrl + alt +f7
<wotanskrieger> ou startx
<welorneves> mas como eu faria isso? eu teria que instalar a versão anterior?
<wotanskrieger> welorneves: não. pela sessão live mesmo.
<welorneves> mas eu nem consigo clicar pra entrar no livecd
<welorneves> vou tentar instalar a versão 12.04, e dps atualizar pra 12.10
<wotanskrieger> nem pelos atalhos de teclado?
<welorneves> wotanskrieger: deu processo não encontrado
<rcbdesigner> hi homo sapien sapiens
<MarconM> bah e ae galera
<MarconM> e ae ChanServ \o
<pauloolhos> Ola Senhores
<pauloolhos> UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY: RUN fsck MANUALLY
<pauloolhos> Sempre quando reinicio o pc
<pauloolhos> Aparece essa mensagem
<nntp-off> paulo olhos
<nntp-off> pauloolhos,
<pauloolhos> oi
<pauloolhos> nntp-off: oi
<nntp-off> pauloolhos, isso ae acontece pq seu computador foi desligado por alguma força maior tipo uma queda de energia
<nntp-off> pauloolhos, voce deve entrar com um live cd ou usblive pra poder fazer um fsck
<nntp-off> corrigindo esse problema
<nntp-off> isso acontece por desligamento incorreto
<nntp-off> queda de enrgia ou desligamento forçado mesmo
<pauloolhos> Estranho
<nntp-off> pauloolhos, o que tem de estranho ?
<pauloolhos> Desliguei o computador nornalmente
<pauloolhos> Ai inicio o sistema deu esse errro
<nntp-off> pauloolhos, notebook?
<pauloolhos> 2 vezes já
<pauloolhos> desktop
<nntp-off> pauloolhos, nao acabou a luz nem desligou ele forçado ?
<pauloolhos> Não
<nntp-off> pode ser problema em atualizaçao tmb
<pauloolhos> As duas vezes foi desligado normal
<nntp-off> vc atualizou o sistema ultimamente ?
<pauloolhos> Não
<pauloolhos> Debain 6.0.4
<nntp-off> eu tenho um debian aqui mas nunca tive problema nao
<nntp-off> pauloolhos, outra coisa vc deve atualizar o teu sistema
<pauloolhos> dei o comando pra corrigir:
<pauloolhos> fsck.ext3 /dev/sda1
<nntp-off> com a partiçao desmontada neh ?
<pauloolhos> nntp-off
<pauloolhos> pode hardware
<pauloolhos> estava usando outra versão do debain 6.0.6
<pauloolhos> deu o mesmo problema
<nntp-off> pauloolhos, pode ser sim teu hd indo pro pau
<nntp-off> ou ateh mesmo um cabo com defeito
<pauloolhos> Cabo SATA
<nntp-off> cat /etc/debian_version
<nntp-off> 6.0.6
<pauloolhos> tem como saber se é problema no HD
<nntp-off> o fsck vai acusar
<pauloolhos> FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED
<Danniel-Lara> boa tarde
<pauloolhos> 72651/60678144 FILES (1.0% non-contiguous), 6078905/242701312 blocks
<pauloolhos> Boa Tarde
<pauloolhos> nntp-off
<pauloolhos> apareceu essas mensagens acimea
<pauloolhos> Da pra saber se o HD esta ruim
<nntp-off> pauloolhos, nao sei te dizer
<nntp-off> pauloolhos, mas ae ele apenas corrigiu erros
<nntp-off> reinicia e faz outro teste pra ver se sanou o problema
<pauloolhos> Alguem sabe um comando pra saber se o HD esta com bledblock
<nntp-off> pauloolhos, baixa o aplicativo de verificaçao do fabricante
<jimmy> oi gente...
<jimmy> sabem se tem alguma versão do Skype para o ubuntu???
<Danniel-Lara> jimmy:   http://www.skype.com/intl/pt-br/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux
<jimmy> valeu, mais esse ai nao esta coorendo no meu pc..
<jimmy> eu acho que ja instalei mais eu não sei unde enconytrarlo... nao acho ele!!! rsrsrs
<megalinux> quero ajuda
<megalinux> quero ajuda
<megalinux> quero ajuda
<megalinux> quero ajuda
<megalinux> quero ajuda
<megalinux> quero ajuda
<megalinux> quero ajuda
<megalinux> quero ajuda
<megalinux> quero ajuda
<megalinux> quero ajuda
<megalinux> quero ajuda
<megalinux> quero ajuda
<megalinux> quero ajuda
<megalinux> quero ajuda
<megalinux> quero ajuda
<megalinux> quero ajuda
<megalinux> quero ajuda
<xGrind> megalinux, quem sabe se vc parar com o flood ¬¬
<megalinux> ok parei sem raça
<megalinux> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<megalinux> graça
<megalinux> quero ajuda
<megalinux> quero ajuda
<megalinux> quero ajuda
<megalinux> quero ajuda
<xGrind> megalinux, por isso ninguem te ajuda ¬¬
<xGrind> otario
<megalinux> somos todods nos lol kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<megalinux> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xGrind> Ursinha, da um kick?
<megalinux> não
<Ursinha> wat?
<Ursinha> :)
<xGrind> Ursinha, thanks ;)
<Ursinha> xGrind, por nada :)
<Ursinha> olha quem vai partir!
<xGrind> eee \o/
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> xau megalinux
<Ursinha> precisa ter alguem pra poder testar esses comandinhos maneiros
<Ursinha> bai bai
<xGrind> Ursinha, tenta megalinux!*@*
<Guest48981> \join #brasil
<Ursinha> xGrind, o problema é que tem muita gente que entra aqui com esse nick
<xGrind> se o cara parasse de encher o saco pelo menos
<xGrind> Ursinha, nao tem bot aqui no canal?
<Ursinha> não tem agora, acho eu
<xGrind> não sei como é aqui na freenode, mas em outras redes da pra voce configurar o bot pra proteger o canal contra palavrao, flood, spam
<Ursinha> xGrind, o chanserv vc diz?
<xGrind> Ursinha, acho que é. é que na outra rede eu conversava direto com o dono da rede. dai era mais fácil pra entender os comandos
<NarfligiX> Ursinha, é um eggdrop
<NarfligiX> você configura a tcl para tempo X linhas
<NarfligiX> *linhas repetidas
<Ursinha> megalinux, vc quer perturbar, não é? estou te dando todas as chances de parar de se comportar feito uma criança e pedir ajuda
<NarfligiX> daí o bot (eggdrop) kicka e/ou bane a pessoa
<Daekdroom> NarfligiX, como os FloodBot's do #ubuntu ?
<Ursinha> megalinux, vc vai parar com a palhaçada ou quer que eu dê um ban em vc? vc escolhe
<Ursinha> depois não reclame
<Ursinha> faça sua pergunta ou caia fora
<Ursinha> fui clara o bastante?
<NarfligiX> Daekdroom, não conheço esse bot, mas pelo nome, creio que sim
<Ursinha> megalinux, acho que não dá
<Ursinha> megalinux, vc digita a primeira ou as primeiras letras do nick da pessoa e dá tab
<Ursinha> megalinux, vc está em que cliente de irc?
<nntp-off> esse megalinux ae eh mo zuador isso sim
<nntp-off> oi Ursinha :) o/
<Ursinha> oe
<nntp-off> era uma boa um bot aqui eggdrop
<nntp-off> esse megalinux ae eu nem falo com ele mais
<nntp-off> outro dia fui dar um suporte pra ele ele ficou me zuando
<nntp-off> eu parei de ajudar da nao
<nntp-off> tem cara que vem aqui soh pra tira um sarro
<nntp> Ursinha, quando chegar meu raspbery pi vc vai me ensinar python ?
<nntp> :)
<Rudolf> huheiuheue
<xGrind> nntp, ficou sabendo que não vai ter suporte a processadores i386 no linux mais?
<Rudolf> xGrind: onde vc viu isso?
<xGrind> vou pegar o link
<Spiga> isso e culpa do heman
<xGrind> https://plus.google.com/112321829010562419461/posts/FUN5ULJfABe?cfem=1
<nntp> xGrind, nossa jah era hora de acabar com essa velharia
<nntp> Spiga, heman eh gay
<xGrind> tb acho. não sei pq o ubuntu ainda usa i386 o.O
<xGrind> olha a fonte ae http://www.muktware.com/4967/linux-kills-intels-386-processors#.UMj0XfmVtzA
<Rudolf> como se ninguém mais usasse i386 no mundo pobre
<Poca> eles que usem AROS ou algum bsd
<Poca> lol
<nntp> meu primeiro pc foi um 386 depois do msx que eu nem considero um pc
<nntp> Rudolf, raspbery pi ta chegando ae com força
<xGrind> i386, como é comumente chamado, era um microprocessador de 32 bits lançado pela Intel em 1985
<xGrind> 85? eu nao tinha nem nascido ainda =x
<nntp> 86 eu ganhei meu msx
<Poca> xGrind: se os pacotes do ubuntu vem do debian mesmo
<Spiga> nntp: e nada
<nntp> fui ter um 386 soh lah pra 90
<Poca> então é legal saber que desde a versão sarge do debian ( debian 3.1) is pacotes de 32 bits são pra arquitetura 486
<nntp> fui ter um 386 soh lah pra 92
<xGrind> eu ganhei meu pc em 2003 ;x
<Poca> mas sempre deixaram a bagaceira do .i386 no nome do pacote =x
<xGrind> amd duron, 128mb de ram 20gb de hd. win98 kk
<kayo> 386 vai ate o k6-II nao?
<kayo> alias ali ja era 486
<xGrind> pentium II era
<nntp> i386 eh o nome de arquitetura
<nntp> nossa
<xGrind> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_80386
<kayo> sim, nessa categoria existem uns processadores enquadrados
<nntp> duron era paia viu
<xGrind> pentium 4 e' i386? O.o
<nntp> ja tive um k6 2 500
<nntp> burrao
<nntp> chamava ele de burrao
<Poca> eu chamava de fritadeira mesmo nntp
<Poca> direto desligava sozinho quando chegava na temp máxima
<nntp> era d+
<Fisico> Rudolf:  parabéns Rudolf
<nntp> eu tirava o proc e colocava pasta Poca
<Rudolf> Fisico: opa
<xGrind> vdd q intel atom nao precisa de cooler,por gerar pouco calor?
<nntp> Poca, de 3 em 3 meses e de 1x no ano trocava o cooler
<Spiga> nntp: da um highlight aki
<Poca> eu abria o gabinete
<Poca> e colocava um ventilador em cima dele
<Poca> gambiarra lvl 10
<nntp> Rudolf, seu niver hoje ?
<Poca> xD
<Rudolf> nntp: nao
<nntp> Poca, pasta termica e cooler novo resolvia legal pra mim era mais 1 ano sussa
<xGrind> Poca, to vendo aki nego colocando gelo seco no overclock kk
<xGrind> http://mysite.verizon.net/gautamb/frozen.JPG
<Poca> xGrind: os putos exageram no overclock
<Poca> daí tem que usar de tudo pra resfriar
<xGrind> mas é por isso mesmo q fazem isso.pra testes
<Poca> mas gelo seco não é cagada?
<Poca> digo
<Poca> quando descongelar
<Poca> vai ser uma porrada de gás carbônico lá
<Poca> pra dar aquela aquecida linda XD
<Poca> xGrind: nitrogênio líquido ft
<nntp> internal dummy connection
<nntp> gerando log desnecessario
<rafaelsnk> opa
<rafaelsnk> boa noite
<rafaelsnk> a todos
<Rudolf> noite
<nntp> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_SFAWrQoxU&feature=endscreen&NR=1
<rafaelsnk> pessoal .. alguém aqui usar wordpress?
<absent-ubuntu> ae, boa noite, alguém por ae?
<shallwe> boa noite galera
<shallwe> alguém sabe onde desabilito a tecla ALT + mouse para mover a tela?
<shallwe> esse atalho esta prejudicando um joguito meu
<awilson> oi
<awilson> por que eu nao9 consigo aceso a internet
<absent-ubuntu> awilson: vc está na internet :D
<absent-ubuntu> problema resolvido, PRÓXIMO
#ubuntu-br 2012-12-13
<HW> Amigos, gostaria, se possível, de contar com o auxílio de vocês. Tentei reinstalar o boot (depois de instalar o Windows, após já ter instalado o Lubuntu. Bem, tentei alguns métodos indicados aqui, mas acredito que tenha piorado a situação. Acredito que instalei o grub da partição errada.
<HW> eis o meu fdisk
<HW> http://shrib.com/boxwGsyd
<Poca> HW: instala o grub na mbr
<Poca> aka: /dev/sda
<HW> Poca tem que fazer um procedimento sudo mount sda(partição que estaria o Linux)
<Poca> nesse caso não há necessida
<Poca> mbr nao é uma partição
<HW> o que eu devo fazer, então? tentei fazer esse procedimento
<HW> cheguei digitar sudo grub-install alguma coisa...
<Poca> tu tá no live-cd do ubuntu?
<Poca> sudo grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda
<HW> estou
<HW> pelo pen drive Lubuntu
<HW> lubuntu@lubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda Caminho `/boot/grub' não é legível por GRUB no boot. A instalação é impossível. Abortando.
<Poca> ah
<HW> Poca:
<Poca> bem lembrado
<HW> há alguma alternativa Poca
<nntp> disco hibrido neh ? msata + sata
<Poca> HW: tu viu o teu pvt?
<Poca> ...
<Poca> uma sala com o meu nome piscando...
<Poca> nntp: é só montar a partição com a raiz do sistema
<Poca> montar o proc e dev
<Poca> e instalar o grub na mbr~~
<brunodorff> boa noite
<brunodorff> boa notie
<brunodorff> noite
<nntp> boa
<brunodorff> tem como desativar a conta de convidado?
<nntp> Poca, eh esses note novo com hd hibrido ou msata
<nntp> brunodorff, pra que ?
<brunodorff> pra não usarem o pc
<nntp> ninguem usa teu pc
<Poca> nntp: não
<Poca> ele instalou lubuntu
<Poca> e depois o windows
<Poca> e agora quer recuperar o grub
<Poca> nntp: http://shrib.com/boxwGsyd
<Poca> tá com o lubuntu no pendrive
<nntp> brunodorff, tem com sim
<brunodorff> hum eu não consegui
<brunodorff> em contas de usuários não aparece
<brunodorff> nada relativo
<Poca> brb
<nntp> brunodorff, Edite o arquivo: sudo gedit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<brunodorff> nntp , me diz como faz?
<nntp> brunodorff, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Suporte/Desativar-Sessao-Convidado-Ubuntu
<Rudolf> nntp: pq ubuntu vem com guest?
<Rudolf> nntp: coisa mais de uidus
<brunodorff> pois é , mas no windows vc desativa pelo menu de usuários
<nntp> Rudolf, c pira ?
<brunodorff> valeu vou ver aqui
<paladinn> poxa comprei uma memoria pro meu note de 4 giga na kabum e veio zuada
<nntp> brunodorff, nao eh windows
<paladinn> vo ter q mandar trocar chuimf
<nntp> Rudolf, vem com esse guest ae sim
<paladinn> quest
<nntp> ?
<nntp> Rudolf,
<nntp> Rudolf, o ubuntu ta bem padrao windows kkk
<nntp> Rudolf, tmb o perfil do usuario dele eh o mesmo da microsoft
<Rudolf> nntp: percebi pelo comentário
<Rudolf> nntp: mas não basta um userdel?
<nntp> Rudolf, acho que nem user nao eh nao grava
<rafaelsnk> alguém aqui tem cel com android?
<nntp> Rudolf, eh mais um grupo sandbox
<nntp> rafaelsnk, sim
<brunodorff> vamos ver se dá certo
<rafaelsnk> quando estou fazendo transferência de arquivos no ubuntu demora d ++
<nntp> Rudolf, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Suporte/Desativar-Sessao-Convidado-Ubuntu
<brunodorff> ah no windows tinha uma opção de controle dos pais
<brunodorff> que vc gerenciava
<nntp> user-session=ubuntu
<Rudolf> rafaelsnk: e qual protocolo está usando
<brunodorff> o periodo que algum usuário poderia usar
<brunodorff> o pc
<rafaelsnk> aí vc me pegou!
<rafaelsnk> o que estou fazendo é transferindo uns anime do HD para cel.
<Rudolf> rafaelsnk: e?
<nntp> Rudolf, http://www.infosecisland.com/blogview/18268-Ubuntu-Decreases-Security-and-Calls-it-a-Feature.html
<Rudolf> nntp: huehieuheiuheiuhe
<Rudolf> nntp: boa!
<nntp> kk
<rafaelsnk> por aqui tem como eu add um print?
<nntp> imagebin.org
<Rudolf> rafaelsnk: não
<nntp> rafaelsnk, http://imagebin.org/
<nntp> e manda o link pra gente
<Rudolf> rafaelsnk: vc não consegue falar?
<Rudolf> rafaelsnk: descrever
<rafaelsnk> não é problema chato ... somente a transferência de arquivo no android está demorando um pouco
<rafaelsnk> http://postimage.org/image/fhbz66u83/
<Rudolf> rafaelsnk: qual o tamanho do arquivo? qual a velocidade?
<nntp> ta tudo normal
<Rudolf> porra veio
<Rudolf> vai pro inferno
<nntp> kkk
<rafaelsnk> 1G velocidade 7,6
<Rudolf> rafaelsnk: é usb3?
<paladinn> vix
<Rudolf> rafaelsnk: puta merda
<rafaelsnk> não
<nntp> usb2 e hub ainda
<Rudolf> rafaelsnk: tá reclamando do que meu filho?
<Rudolf> rafaelsnk: tá a zilhão
<paladinn> naruto é coisa de boiola
<nntp> a porta da frente
<Rudolf> olha eu no print
<nntp> usb
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> porta hub
<nntp> a mais lenta delas
<rafaelsnk> ainda não terminou
<nntp> paciencia filhao
<nntp> c eh da epoca da velocidade na minha epoca era fita cassete
<nntp> rafaelsnk, c tem sorte
<rafaelsnk> pq ?
<rafaelsnk> isso só acontece no android ...... com o hd externo vai de boa
<Rudolf> heuheiuehiuehieuhiuehe
<nntp> rafaelsnk, vai ler sobre a taxa de transferencia dos teus equipamentos
<Rudolf> nntp: boa!
<nntp> memoria sd
<nntp> usb
<nntp> etc
<nntp> rafaelsnk, que ae tu aprende algo ao invez de ficar aqui zuando ao canal
<nntp> rafaelsnk, e ajiuda a passar o tempo
<nntp> rafaelsnk, enquanto carrega tuas paradinhas
<nntp> google.com rulez
<rafaelsnk> que isso . !  não estou zuando ....
<Rudolf> rafaelsnk: porra veio
<Rudolf> rafaelsnk: compilar 1G a 7Mbps
<Rudolf> rafaelsnk: está muito rápido e ponto
<nntp> rafaelsnk, compra um ultrabook
<nntp> ssd de 512
<nntp> usa celular so pra ligar e leva as paradas no ultra
<Rudolf> huehieuheiuheiuhe
<rafaelsnk> Rudolf, eu ainda vou encontrar o real problema .. e mostrar para vcs aqui ... aina não terminou de transferir os arquivos. é muito estranho.
<nntp> kkk
<Rudolf> rafaelsnk: pra mim não tem nada estranho a 7Mbps
<nntp> rafaelsnk, o problema chama taxa de transferencia
<nntp> rafaelsnk, se voce usar a porta de usb
<nntp> lah de traz do comp
<nntp> uma porta root
<Rudolf> nntp: porta da frente se não me engano é 1.0
<nntp> que eh a porta de alta velocidade no maximo
<nntp> voce consegue 12/mb/s
<Rudolf> 15Mbps até
<nntp> Rudolf, eh hub
<rafaelsnk> vou fazer um teste
<nntp> Rudolf, de media da 12
<nntp> usb 1 nao passa de 2 megas
<nntp> Versão do USB	1.0	1.1	2.0	3.0
<nntp> Ano de Lançamento	1996	1998	2000	2009
<nntp> Taxa de Transferência	1,5 Mbps - 12 Mbps	480 Mbps	4,8 Gbps
<nntp> e 3 eh maneira duro que os 2 aparelhos tem q ter a 3
<nntp> se nao nada adianta
<nntp> Rudolf, ele ta  usando a 1 mesmo
<nntp> 1.0
<nntp> Rudolf, me enganei
<nntp> USB 1.0: Lançado em janeiro de 1996, com taxas de transferência de dados de 1,5 Mbit / s (baixa velocidade) e 12 Mbit / s (Velocidade máxima).
<Rudolf> mimimimim
<nntp> 1,5 megabit
<Rudolf> reclamando de barriga cheia
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> se ligar atraz vira melhor
<Rudolf> ui
<nntp> porta de dentro
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> eh onde eu ligo meu hd externo
<nntp> dae bomba
<nntp> agora o sd
<nntp> eh lento tmb
<rafaelsnk> bom pessoal. estou indo nessa .. abs a todos e boa noite
<nntp> rafaelsnk, flw dorme bem
<nntp> A maioria dos cartões SD tem velocidade de 16x (2,4 MB/seg), mas já existem disponíveis modelos de 66x (10 MB/seg), 133x (20 MB/seg) e até 150x
<nntp> rafaelsnk, ta ae o seu problema
<nntp> A maioria dos cartões SD tem velocidade de 16x (2,4 MB/seg), mas já existem disponíveis modelos de 66x (10 MB/seg), 133x (20 MB/seg) e até 150x
<nntp> ateh bom ler isso ae
<nntp> que eu vou ter que comprar um sd pro rapbary pi tem q ser o de no minimo 4gb por causa da tax de trensd
<user_u> Boa noite. Alguem ai usa o ubuntu num notebook LG P430?
<user_u> Não consigo ajustar o brilho da tela
<Rudolf> user_u: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor splash"
<Rudolf> assustei
<nntp> ?/
<nntp> essa eh toxico http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnwfTHpnGLY
<nntp> 4m ela pega a onda
<nntp> house progressivo com drumnbass parece kkk
<xGrind> Ursinha, vc e' são paulina ne?
<Rudolf> xGrind: tem perfil né?
<xGrind> Rudolf, ja vi ela postando alguma coisa no face. nao lembro se era sao paulo ou corinthians kk
<Rudolf> da na mesma
<Lotuscrux> Feliz com o Quantal!
<Lotuscrux> LPcntzf ##
<nntp> http://www.google.com/zeitgeist/2012/#brazil
<nntp-off> http://db.tt/eU9ejtMq
<EAGLE> como assim modo +i
<EAGLE> ?
<RaphaelB> hi
<RaphaelB> I would like to take a doubt. If anyone can help I'll be very grateful. I have the following situation: A system with a database running on a pc with windows and other stations also access the pc with windows system with database. I installing a ubuntu on a pc is possible to make wine run this system?
<RaphaelB> Alguem pode me ajudar?
<RaphaelB> Alguem pode me ajudar?
<EAGLE> depende do sistema
<EAGLE> que sistema é esse?
<Leandro> tem alguem ai ?
<ricardobarbosams> ola pessoal
<ricardobarbosams> alguem ja utilizou o honeyd no ubuntu?
<felipealmeida> boa tarde
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa tarde a todos
<sistematico> Boa tarde.
<Matheus_Carvalho> buenas sistematico
<EAGLE> o que seria modo +i ??? desculpem a ignorancia
<NarfligiX> EAGLE, quer dizer que você só pode entrar se for convidado
<NarfligiX> do inglês "invite"
<EAGLE> e como poderia ser convidado?
<NarfligiX> por alguém que está no canal ou, caso esteja na access list do canal, pode se "auto convidar" pelo chanserv
<NarfligiX> por exemplo: /chanserv invite #canal
<ubun-hp> desinstalei o vista q tinha ha anos no Hp Pavilion Dv2000. Onde consigo drivers ubuntu p maquina?
<ubun-hp> qro me livrar dessa praga win
<ubun-hp> alguma sugestão ai?
<FiLHu> ubun-hp: instale o ubuntu, ele irá reconhecer quase tudo automaticamente, depois disso, caso algum dispositivo não funcione você faz uma pesquisa específica sobre como instalar o que falta.
<MarconM> Ursinha, oi gata
<EAGLE> boa tarde amigos
<EAGLE> atualmente uso o virtualbox para rodar vms no meu xubuntu
<EAGLE> to querendo usar o vmware
<EAGLE> alguem tem algum feedback
<EAGLE> positivo ou negativo?
<EAGLE> olá
<EAGLE> alguem? rs
<EAGLE> hello anybody there?
<EAGLE> acho que ninguem esta vendo minhas mensagens, galera, desculpa aae e tals sou meio leigo em irc
<EAGLE> na verdade estou precisando de ajuda com isso
<Israel> HI!
 * sistematico sente o cheiro de confusão no ar.
<sistematico> Ursinha: Boa tarde.
<lipearu> boa noite
<sistematico> Boa noite.
<d70> boa noite
<sistematico> Já vi D-10 e D-20, d70 eu não conhecia.
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<d70> sistematico, vish,rsrsrs, tb, d70 eu usava, por conta da camera nikond70, igual, "meuemailridiculode16anos@hotmail.com"
<sistematico> uhuhuhuuhuhu
<itefloppy> boa noite
<sistematico> Boa noite.
<lipearu> alguem ai tem impressora HP no ubuntu?
<JoaoSantana> hi all
<JoaoSantana> olá Ursinha cropalato
<itefloppy> hi
<lipearu> hi
<brunodorff> boa noite
<zlacker> boa noite brunodorff
<brunodorff> vim encher o saco de novo
<brunodorff> hehe
<brunodorff> so novo de linux
<brunodorff> mas enfim, eu estou usando progras pra baixar torrent. mas vários programas diferentes dã o mesmo erro!  Erro de I/O e não baixa o arquivo.. alguém sabe o que é isso?
<zlacker> posso tentar ajudar, qual a mensagem de erro inteira e qual cliente está usando?
<brunodorff> bom eu uso o qbittorrent
<brunodorff> mas outros programas dão o mesmo
<brunodorff> quando eu add o arquivo pra baixar, blz baixa tranquilo.. mas tipo se desligar o pc ai quando ligo novamente e coloco pra baixar dá esse erro
<brunodorff> aparece isso Erro de I/O e no fim da msg aparece error> permissão negada
<JoaoSantana> brunodorff, onde o teu cliente está salvando os torrents?
<zlacker> brunodorff pode ser permissao, roda o cliente com o sudo e ve se tem o mesmo erro
<zlacker> se tiver, roda o cliente em um terminal e cola o resultado pra gente ver se consegue detectar algo
<brunodorff> no disco em que eu coloquei..pq tem o local automático que pede pra salvar , mas eu tenho o hd particionado
<brunodorff> como faço isso?
<zlacker> roda de um terminal: "su NOME_DO_CLIENTE" sem as aspas
<JoaoSantana> brunodorff, sudo qbittorrent
<zlacker> e d´uma olhada se o diretorio que voce esta salvando esta com permissao de leitur/escrita
<brunodorff> ok
<brunodorff> mas vejo isso do diretório com o programa?
<zlacker> no diretorio que você esta salvando os torrents
<brunodorff> sim to vendo
<JoaoSantana> brunodorff, ls -l /caminho/para/pasta/torrent
<brunodorff> no caso tem o meu usuário
<brunodorff> embaixo tem grupo
<brunodorff> e depois outros
<JoaoSantana> brunodorff, como tá o teu acesso à pasta?
<brunodorff> eu mudei para leitura e escrita
<JoaoSantana> brunodorff, e como estava antes?
<brunodorff> estava outra coisa mesmo
<JoaoSantana> entao deve consertar agora.
<brunodorff> em acesso a pasta esta editar e excluir arquivos
<brunodorff> e em acesso ao arquivo estava um --
<zlacker> brunodorff veja na configuração também, sempre tem um diretório temporário aonde o cliente coloca o arquivo parcialmente baixado
<zlacker> veja as permissões desse diretório também
<brunodorff> ah sim
<brunodorff> verdade
<brunodorff> mas tem uma coisa, quando eu aplico a configuração , o traço volta
<zlacker> qual o caminho completo do diretorio que voce ta usando?
<zlacker> se nao tiver dentro do /home vc precisa estar como root (sudo) pra mudar as permissoes
<brunodorff> home que vc diz , é sistema de arquivos?
<zlacker> sim, qual o caminho completo do diretorio que voce colocou?
<brunodorff> documentos/downloads/torrents
<brunodorff> no caso documentos é um disco diferente do sistema de arquivos
<brunodorff> aonde está instalado o linux
<zlacker> ok, então você precisa estar mesmo com sudo pra mudar as permissoes
<brunodorff> hum
<zlacker> eu estou enferrujado em Linux em geral, mas creio que pelo terminal
<brunodorff> sudo e o caminho?
<zlacker> vc digitando chmode 777 /diretorio/torrents
<zlacker> quer dizer, sudo chmod 777 /dir
<zlacker> isso vai dar permissao total no diretorio, vai resolver o problema acredito
<bedi> 700
<brunodorff> vou tentar aqui, ja volto
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> galera to com um problemão o som do carro resolveu quebrar e pra não ficar sem som fui na gaveta resgatar o velho ipod touch 2nd geração, agora como faço pra usar ele no ubuntu 12.04???
<zlacker> Ctrl-Alt-Del use o floola
<zlacker> www.floola.com
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> zlacker, vou ver aqui
<zlacker> Ctrl-Alt-Del ele é legal por ser portable, você coloca dentro do iPod, e  rodando o floola direto do ipod você pode fazer o que precisar
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> interessante...vamos ver primeiro se eu consigo colocar ele la dentro aheuahue
<zlacker> consegue sim, é bem fácil
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> zlacker, ele não tem suporte ao ipod touch
<zlacker> ah, verdade... eu não imaginei que fosse um ipod touch também
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> zlacker, vlw mesmo assim
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> mais sugestoes?
<zlacker> bom, tem o GTKPod, mas nunca utilizei
<zlacker> conheco o mediamonkey que também gerencia
<zlacker> mas nao me lembro se tem versao pra linux
<rafael> boa noite povo
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> zlacker, gtkpod é muito ruim muito complicado nunca consegui fazer ele funcionar
<zlacker> Ctrl-Alt-Del o Amarok gerencia
<rafael__m> gostaria de pedir ajuda sobre placa de video da ati
<rafael__m> tenho um notebook
<zlacker> eu nao uso esses managers porque o meu é o classico e eu tenho outra firmware instalada nele
<zlacker> ha mais de 3 anos nao uso gerenciado hehe
<rafael__m> e gostaria de desativar minha placa da ati e deixar apenas a placa da intel graphics
<rafael__m> alguem ajuda?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> rafael__m, pq desativar a ati?
<zlacker> rafael__m nao dá pra fazer isso na própria BIOS?
<rafael__m> por causa do grande aquecimento
<rafael__m> nao da pra fazer na propria BIOS nao
<rafael__m> computador DELL
<zlacker> tem certeza? qual modelo do laptop?
<rafael__m> e preciso da bateria pois preciso programar e de uma vida util maior da bateria
<rafael__m> inspiron N5110
<rafael__m> zlacker, tentei o vgaswitcheroo mas da erro de permissao negada cara..
<rafael__m> eesta aquecendo muito
<zlacker> rodou ele no sudo?
<rafael__m> e estou o usando o xubuntu
<rafael__m> sim
<zlacker> rafael__m qual versao do ubuntu mesmo?
<zlacker> vou dar uma olhada se nao tem um problema parecido ja reportado
<rafael__m> zlacker, xubuntu 12.10
<rafael__m> radeon 70 graus sem rodar nada
<rafael__m> usando o lm-sensors
<zlacker> ok
<rafael__m> ai gostaria se possivel de desligar o dispositivo da ati
<rafael__m> se instalar o catalyst control e colocar o driver grafico da intel rodando o sistema nao inicia mais.
<rafael__m> cooler ligado direto tambem
#ubuntu-br 2012-12-14
<zlacker> rafael__m bom, pelo que eu tô vendo é um problema conhecido esse
<zlacker> o que a maioria do pessoal tem feito pra resolver é diminuir um pouco o clock da placa de video
<rafael__m> mas como eu tenho as 2
<zlacker> dessa maneira ela trabalha um pouco mais lenta, sem superaquecer, e como você nao vai precisar muito de performance 3d, pode funcionar
<rafael__m> gostaria de deixar apenas a de menor consumo de energia
<rafael__m> 0:IGD:+:Pwr:0000:00:02.0
<rafael__m> 1:DIS: :Pwr:0000:01:00.0
<rafael__m> zlacker, como eu faço pra diminuir o clock, inclusive eu acabei de instala o sistema kubuntu na maquina
<rafael__m> acpitz-virtual-0
<rafael__m> Adapter: Virtual device
<rafael__m> temp1:        +64.5°C  (crit = +99.0°C)
<rafael__m> coretemp-isa-0000
<rafael__m> Adapter: ISA adapter
<rafael__m> Physical id 0:  +65.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<rafael__m> Core 0:         +64.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<rafael__m> Core 1:         +61.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<rafael__m> radeon-pci-0100
<rafael__m> Adapter: PCI adapter
<rafael__m> temp1:        +67.0°C
<rafael__m> zlacker, iai mano?
<zlacker> rafael__m o cara, desculpa ai, to meio ocupado com umas coisas, mas deixa te perguntar, você consegue ler algumas coisas em ingles se eu te passar os links?
<zlacker> eu realmente queria te ajudar melhor, mas estou meio enrolado fazendo umas outras coisas e to com pouco tempo pra ler e entender as saídas
<zlacker> mas pelo que já ví, tem como fazer oque você quer sim
<zlacker> sem alterar o clock nem nada, só desabilitando a placa
<rafael__m> zlacker, consigo sim
<zlacker> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11603104&postcount=28
<rafael__m> zlacker, sudo git clone http://github.com/mkottman/acpi_call.git, quando executo o comando mostra que operação nao eh permitida
<rafael__m> mesmo estando logado com sudo
<rafael__m> alguem ajuda a desabilitar placa de video ati
<rafael_> alguem me ajuda a desativar o driver da ati
<rafael_> alguem me ajuda a desativar o driver da ati
<Rudolf> rafael_: não se repetitivo
<Guest31420> qual distro linnu reconhece a placa de video ati 6470m?
<Rudolf>  sem o driver adequado, nenhuma
<Rudolf> com o driver, todas
<martins_r> pois entao instalo o proprietario no kubuntu e mesmo assim esquenta bastante ainda
<martins_r> xubutu*
<martins_r> como vejo a temperatura do processsador
<Rudolf> sensors
<Rudolf> lm_sensors
<Rudolf> acpi
<Rudolf> xsensors
<martins_r> Rudolf, to no desespero de uma distro com apoio ao video e que nao esquente muito preciso fazer um projeto na universidade e sem computador fica meio foda
<martins_r> acpitz  53.5, coretemp: physical id 0 - 53.0
<martins_r> core 0: 52.0
<martins_r> core1: 46
<martins_r> so reconhece os 3 nucleos?
<Rudolf> martins_r: notebook?
<martins_r> Rudolf, sim dell inspiron N5110
<Rudolf> martins_r: pq 3 nucleos
<Rudolf> 53 é uma temperatura boa
<Rudolf> Core 0:       +46.0°C  (high = +95.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
<Rudolf> Core 2:       +50.0°C  (high = +95.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
<Rudolf> acpitz-virtual-0
<Rudolf> Adapter: Virtual device
<Rudolf> temp1:        +54.0°C  (crit = +105.0°C)
<martins_r> tenho um core i5
<martins_r> meu Xorg.xonf tamebm nao existe
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> xorg.conf não existe mais mesmo não pra ninguem só em casos muito especiais se usa ele
<Rudolf> martins_r: xorg.conf é opcional
<martins_r> gosto do unix de forma geral
<Rudolf> ...
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> kkkkkkk
<Ricardo__> o meu ta sempre a 65 e azar
<Ricardo__> eaahe
<Ricardo__> no max chega a 75
<Ricardo__> nao ta reiniciando ta bom
<Rudolf> "ta bom" é bem relativo
<Rudolf> pq se ele fica acima do limite e não reiniciar tua máquina vai morrer bem mais rapido
<zlacker> eu ja passei pro cara mais cedo uma solucão que faz exatamente o que ele quer
<zlacker> mas acho que ele nao fez
<zlacker> de qualquer forma, esse é o link http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11603104&postcount=28
<Rudolf> zlacker: mas o que ele quer?
<zlacker> ele quer desabilitar a placa nvidia e usar a intel onboard pra esquentar menos e usar menos energia, salvar a bateria
<Ricardo__> sei la meu pc ja tem 7 anos
<Ricardo__> nunca reiniciou e sempre foi assim
<Ricardo__> entao dane se
<Ricardo__> eahehea
<Rudolf> zlacker: bios
<Rudolf> zlacker: ele chegou a olhar lá?
<zlacker> Rudolf eu pergunei, segundo ele disse que não dá pra desabilitar pela bios
<zlacker> acho meio dificil isso...
<zlacker> mas enfim
<Rudolf> zlacker: é, alguns notebooks não tem essa opção mesmo
<Rudolf> zlacker: por sorte o meu tem
<Rudolf> rsrsrsr
<zlacker> pois é, até acreidot que nao tenha
<zlacker> pq nao faz muito sentido desabilitar a nvidia
<zlacker> e sim a onboard
<zlacker> mas de qualquer forma eu arrumei o link que parece fazer o que ele precia
<zlacker> mas não pude ajudar mais pq precisei sair
<zlacker> não sei se ele conseguiu
<Rudolf> zlacker: pior que desativar a nvidia é a única possibilidade
<Rudolf> zlacker: principalmente se for optimus
<zlacker> pois é, parece que diminuindo o clock tb pode ajudar
<zlacker> nao vai aquecer muito e vai consumir menos energia
<ptl> Rudolf: se você quiser ver a temperatura da placa nvidia, use /usr/bin/nvidia-settings -tq gpucoretemp
<ptl> a minha "desarma" quando tá por volta de 115 °C
<Rudolf> ptl: muito alto
<Rudolf> ptl: mas não preciso usar o nvidia-settings
<Rudolf> ptl: o conky e o gkrellm mostram
<ptl> Rudolf: como? o meu não mostra.
<ptl> isso é temperatura da nvidia
<ptl> gkrellm
<ptl> não detectável pelo lm-sensors
<Rudolf> ptl: sensors-detect
<ptl> não detectável pelo lm-sensors
<Rudolf> ptl: sim, é
<ptl> nem é
<Rudolf> ptl: basta rodar depois do driver subir
<ptl> que powrra
<ptl> você está certo
<vagzero> ola !!
<rodrigo24> alguém sabe como eu instalo o ubuntu no insigne 5.5???
<rodrigo24> ?
<absent-magin> alguém vivo aí?
<Rudolf> ahull
<rafael__M> alguem pode me ajudar com relaçao ao mouse
<CastilhosR> Bom dia Pessoal, preciso de ajuda com Horario de Verão em Ubuntu 8.10 (sim ! 8.10 !)
<Felipe__> Bom dia
<Felipe__> Alguem ai poderia me ajudar ? Queria saber como preparar o ubuntu para programar em Lua
<Felipe__> Alguém ai pode me ajudar ?
<Felipe__> TEm alguem ai ?
<ptl> Felipe__: instala a linguagem, usa o vi ou eclipse ou qualquer IDE que prefira e seja feliz
<Felipe__> Poise, quando eu digito lua no terminal aparecem os pacotes
<Felipe__> Mas não estou  conseguindo instalar
<ptl> aptitude install lua5.1
<Felipe__> Valei ptl
<Felipe__> Posso programar no gedit mesmo ? ou preciso de uma IDE específica ?
<ptl> Felipe__: pode programar no gedit :)
<Felipe__> Ah... vlw..! Como faço para andar pm aqui ?
<Felipe__> mandar*
<ptl> /msg pessoa mensagem
<ptl> ou se quiser abrir janela
<ptl> usa /query pessoa
<ThaisAlves> Oi , alguém pode me ajudar?
<ThaisAlves> alguém?
<Felipe__> O que você precisa ?
<kayo> velho truque do nick feminino
<Felipe__> ?
<ThaisAlves> é que meu pc não quer ligar
<ThaisAlves> como faço para istalar ubuntu
<ThaisAlves> falaram que tenho que formatar
<zlacker> ThaisAlves http://www.ubuntu-br.org/comece
<ThaisAlves> Obrigada
<ThaisAlves> beijos
<kayo> 95% de chance desse beijo ter sido enviado por um homem, por sinal
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhu
<zlacker> Provavelmente
<zlacker> sendo homem ou não, se quiser aprender, tem que ler...
<sistematico> kayo: Por que?
<kayo> o nick ThaisAlves mostra que essa pessoa nao tem um contato muito intimo com seu lado feminino, é um nick apenas pensado para atestar que é uma mulher
<kayo> pista numero 1
<kayo> e a pista numero 2 é a escrita 100% correta
<kayo> a pista numero 3 é que essa pessoa usou webchat, poucas pessoas hoje em dia conhecem irc, ainda mais o webchat da freenode
<zlacker> kayo é bem comum usarem o freechat
<zlacker> ou melhor, o webchat
<zlacker> uma vez que tem o link dele pra suporte do ubuntu, inclusive...
<kayo> nao pensei por esse ponto
<kayo> exclui a terceira
<Felipe__> Como faço pra compilar executar .lua no terminal ?
<zlacker> Felipe__ VC tem os pacotes instalados já?
<zlacker> Felipe__ qual o output do somando lua -v ?
<Felipe__> Uso o5.1
<zlacker> tem os pacotes -dev instalados?
<zlacker> tenta: apt-get install liblua5.1-0-dev
<Felipe__> Algum desenvolvedor por aí ?
<Felipe__> Tem alguem que manja de Lua(Linguagem de programação) ai ?
<Sorentto> tarde povo...
<Sorentto> to com uma duvida aqui.. preciso mover 1000 arquivos numa pasta com 7000... Estava olhando o comando mv mas nao achei nada.. alguem ai pode dar uma força?
<Sorentto> será que um for i in 1000; do mv * /pasta; done serviria...
<Sorentto> detalhe.. não tem como eu testar em ambiente de prod e to sem maquina externa...
<Felipe__> Alguem pode me ajudar com o conky ?
<METALFRIOSP\viei> a
<alexandre> ola
<alexandre> alguem ai
<matheuscar> boa tarde
<n3v3r> e ae
<n3v3r> #join #macdev-br
<oromar> Pessoal, preciso de ajuda: Comprei um Dell Inspiron 15R Special Edition, Gostaria de saber se o Ubuntu roda tranquilo nesse pc ? Alguém tem alguma experiência que possa compartilhar ? Preciso instalar o Ubuntu neste pc.
<zlacker> oromar: acho que a melhor coisa a se fazer nesse caso é pesquisar na internet pra ver se tem algum relato anterior, ou até mesmo, fazer uma instalação de teste
<zlacker> eu mesmo não estou familiarizado com computadores Dell, então não consigo ajudar muito
<oromar> Ok. obrigado, na net tem uns cases de sucesso, mas gostaria de mais detalhes
<oromar> Só testando mesmo
<zlacker> pois é, eu acho que testando você vai ter uma experiência mais real, e mais legal inclusive
<oromar> obrigado <zlacker>
<oromar> verdade cara obg
<JK-kolorado> nao entendo nada disso aqui
<zlacker> é sempre tempo de aprender
<JK-kolorado> instalei agora o pc aqui em casa
<JK-kolorado> nao conssigo navegar na net
<JK-kolorado> abre a página do google mas botei endereço do face e nao vai
<zlacker> testou outros?
<zlacker> afinal de contas, se você conectou aqui, problemas na internet é meio difícil de você ter
<JK-kolorado> vo tentar
<nntp> lol
<zlacker> é, acho que deu certo...
<JoaoSantana> boa noite, flores da noite.
<Rudolf> nntp: e ae
<PinguimUrbano> Alguém esteve no Consegi ?
<nntp> o Rudolf i ae meu boa noite to meio away hoje
<paladinn> salve familia
<paladinn> firmeza total ?
<humberto> Olá
<humberto> Estou com um probleminha que boa parte de vocês devem estar passando.
<humberto> Principalmente quem lida com servidores
<zlacker> estress
<paladinn> raiva
<paladinn> ódio
<humberto> Já reparam que o ubuntu está fazendo consultas de DNS com registro AAAA por padrão?
<paladinn> que versao vc usa filho
<humberto> Pra mim? rs
<humberto> É a 12.04
<humberto> O negócio é o seguinte
<humberto> Fiz atualização do squid em alguns servidores
<humberto> Notei uma p*** lentidão para acessar o site da caixa
<humberto> Principalmente se usar como servidor de DNS 127.0.0.1
<nntp> isso nunca foi um servidor de dns
<paladinn> e o nslookup
<humberto> Nas versões anteriores eu passava como opção de compilação a opção --disable-ipv6
<humberto> Na útlima compilação eu tirei
<humberto> O nslookup vai de boa
<zlacker> parece que tá rolando um problema mesmo pra desabilitar o IPv6, talvez seja esse seu cas otambém
<humberto> Sem o "--disable-ipv6" fica lento pra k7
<zlacker> só hoje ví 2 pessoas falando sobre
<humberto> Então, mas a problema é mais complicado ainda
<humberto> Pq sniffei e descobri
<humberto> Mas procurei e não achei nenhuma resposta de como contornar.
<Rudolf> humberto: instala outra distro
<humberto> Primeiro que as dicas via sysctl não são 100%
<humberto> Tem que passar ipv6.disable=1 no grub
<humberto> Ai desabilita totalmente
<humberto> Mas ainda quero descobrir como resolver pelo Ubuntu mesmo
<humberto> Provavelmente vai acontecer nas próximas versões de outras distros
<humberto> Se vc pesquisar verá que tem em outras tb
<humberto> O lance é assim
<humberto> Usa o bind pra cache
<humberto> Desabilita recursos de ipv6 no bind
<humberto> Só passar -4 pro daemon
<zlacker> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/puppet/+bug/1020067
<zlacker> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2023315
<zlacker> dê uma lida aí
<humberto> Já vi
<humberto> Não resolve
<Murilo> boa noite
<Rudolf> humberto: qual a versão do bind?
<humberto> 9.0 não estou no servidor agora
<Rudolf> humberto: vish
<humberto> Mas o problema não é o suporte ao ipv6
<humberto> E nem com o bind
<Rudolf> humberto: é com o que?
<humberto> É o método de resolução do SO
<Rudolf> humberto: kernel?
<humberto> É por glibc
<Rudolf> humberto: qual a versão do glibc?
<humberto> Esta ativo pra fazer consultas A e AAAA em paralelo
<humberto> O q tá f*** é que as primeiras consultas p caixa são do tipo AAAA
<humberto> Não tenho nada d ipv6 mais
<humberto> E mesmo assim o desgraçado tenta
<humberto> Fiz um tcpdump -i lo udp port 53 -n
<humberto> Só com suporte ipv4
<humberto> E vi uma p*** te pedidos p AAAA
<humberto> Qdo compilei o Squid com disable-ipv6 a internet melhorou
<humberto> Pq a API pra consulta passou a ser dele
<humberto> Sem suporte a ipv6
<humberto> Alguém tem ídeia!???? rs
<humberto> É o ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Murilo> aê alguem sabe dizer se é realmente verdade que o ubuntu tem spyware integrado pela  Canonical ?????
<humberto> Só que vi as mesmas perguntas pra RedHat
<Rudolf> Murilo: é verdade
<humberto> Alguns diziam que era pra usar uma opção no resolv.conf
<humberto> Mas tentei e não existe no Ubuntu
<Rudolf> huehiueheiuhieuhieueuhieuh
<Rudolf> depois dessa
<Rudolf> parei!
<slickymaster> boas a todos
<Murilo> e  tem como removelo ? <Rodolf>
<nntp> ubuntu nao tem resolv.conf ?
<humberto> Murilo.... os caras tão zoando né!
<humberto> Tem
<Rudolf> Murilo: cara, não sei de onde vc tirou isso
<humberto> Não tem a opção que o pessoal da RedHat tem usado
<Rudolf> Murilo: mas provavelmente é mentira
<nntp> ai sim
<Rudolf> humberto: e qual é a opção?
<Rudolf> Murilo: by the way
<nntp> humberto, procura coisa pra debian afinal o ununtu eh filho de debian e nao de rh
<Rudolf> Murilo: você pode rodar tcpdump na sua conexão
<humberto> Não tenho aqui na mão.
<humberto> Não procurei pra Red Hat
<humberto> Procurei pra Linux
<humberto> Eu queria algo abrangente
<humberto> Ai vi que outras distros tb passam por isto
<humberto> Qqer referência já ajudaria
<humberto> O foda é que não vi nada conclusivo pra ninguém
<humberto> Todo mundo tá fazendo gambiarra
<Rudolf> humberto: uai, ali no bug do launchpad o cara resolveu configurando o bind corretamente
<humberto> Não é o bind
<zlacker> exato
<zlacker> já ví  casos sendo resolvidos com conf de bind
<zlacker> estranho nao funcionar só no seu
<humberto> O lance dele era forward pra outro cara
<Rudolf> humberto: é o que então?
<Rudolf> humberto: vc sabe?
<humberto> É interno
<Rudolf> humberto: interno ao que?
<humberto> glibc
<humberto> Isto eu já confirmei na net
<Rudolf> humberto: qual versão?
<Rudolf> humberto: confirmou onde?
<zlacker> repito, 3 casos resolvidos com bind, inclusive o bug reportado no launchpad, nao pode assumir que NAO É o bind
<humberto> Os caras que dizem resolver de fato fizeram pelo resolv.conf
<humberto> Faz o seguinte
<humberto> Vc tem DNS ai pra testar?
<Rudolf> sim, mas está funcionando
<humberto> Vc tem que simular pra ver o q estou dizendo
<Rudolf> não vou mecher
<humberto> Não precisa mexer em nada
<Rudolf> humberto: ummm
<humberto> Só usa 127.0.0.1 no seu resolv.conf
<humberto> Monitora suas requisições
<humberto> tcpdump -i lo udp port 53 -n
<Rudolf> rapaz
<humberto> Abre outro terminal e chama lynx www.caixa.gov.br
<humberto> Não aparece chamadas AAAA pra vc?
<humberto> Não é só comigo
<humberto> É como te disse
<humberto> Se eu quiser sumir com o problema +/-
<humberto> É só compilar o squid com disable-ipv6
<Rudolf> humberto: se vc fizer isso
<Rudolf> humberto: o que aparece ao digitar dig www.caixa.gov.br
<humberto> Só que quero fazer com que o sistema não procure mais por AAAA
<humberto> Não dá no mesmo
<humberto> Tem que usar um cliente
<humberto> como
<humberto> lynx
<humberto> wget
<Rudolf> dig é um cliente
<humberto> O nslookup não vai fazer esta mesma chamada
<humberto> É diferente
<humberto> Usa o tcpdump
<humberto> Vc verá
<Rudolf> o que acontece ao fazer dig www.caixa.gov.br
<Rudolf> ??
<humberto> Vou te mandar um exemplo
<Rudolf> humberto: aqui não teve AAA não
<nntp> oh o virus
<humberto> Q distro?
<Rudolf> gentoo
<Rudolf> debian
<Rudolf> e freebsd
<humberto> 20:38:45.852367 IP 10.1.1.111.41455 > 8.8.8.8.53: 53151+ AAAA? www.caixa.gov.br. (34)
<humberto> 20:38:49.016903 IP 8.8.8.8.53 > 10.1.1.111.41455: 53151 ServFail 0/0/0 (34)
<humberto> 20:38:49.017024 IP 10.1.1.111.35086 > 8.8.4.4.53: 53151+ AAAA? www.caixa.gov.br. (34)
<humberto> 20:38:49.292030 IP 8.8.4.4.53 > 10.1.1.111.35086: 53151 ServFail 0/0/0 (34)
<humberto> 20:38:49.292132 IP 10.1.1.111.49207 > 8.8.8.8.53: 53151+ AAAA? www.caixa.gov.br. (34)
<humberto> 20:38:49.479621 IP 8.8.8.8.53 > 10.1.1.111.49207: 53151 ServFail 0/0/0 (34)
<humberto> 20:38:49.479727 IP 10.1.1.111.36900 > 8.8.4.4.53: 53151+ AAAA? www.caixa.gov.br. (34)
<humberto> 20:38:49.811592 IP 8.8.4.4.53 > 10.1.1.111.36900: 53151 ServFail 0/0/0 (34)
<Murilo> <Rudolf> desativando todos os requisitos Confi. Do sistema > privacidade e excluindo o Amazon é possivel ñ enviar relatorios para a  Canonical ?
<humberto> Não fiz com bind local pq estou no meu desktop
<nntp>  Erros/saídas de mais de 3 linhas? - !paste ||
<humberto> Então deixei pro dns da google
<humberto> Todas as versões do Ubuntu mais recentes fazem isto
<Rudolf> Murilo: iptables -P OUTPUT DROP
<humberto> Mas eu vi uma porrada de pergunta sobre isto e todo mundo patinando
<humberto> Só que saber como desabilitar isto
<humberto> No Windows 2008 tb é assim agora
<Rudolf> huehieuheiuehe
<humberto> E tem opção pra isto
<Rudolf> glibc?
<Rudolf> do windows 8
<nntp> lol
<humberto> Não pela glibc
<Rudolf> humberto: vc disse que era interno a glibc
<nntp> 6 nao tao eh sabendo fazer dns isso sim
<humberto> Estou falando da consulta ipv6 e  ipv4 em paralelo
<zlacker> nntp é o que tá parecendo lol
<Murilo> Rudolf Error inserting ip_tables
<Rudolf> Murilo: sem suporte, consulte o manual da sua distro
<humberto> Não é dns
<humberto> Agora nem usei bind interno
<humberto> Mandei pro google
<humberto> É interno isto
<Murilo> tá ciente do q quero fazer ? :s
<humberto> Bom, vcs ainda vão passar por isto cedo ou tarde
<nntp> aqui nao tem problema
<nntp> duvido muito
<Rudolf> Murilo: tá ciente do que mandei vc fazer
<humberto> Depende da versão e da distro
<nntp> eu to Rudolf
<Rudolf> humberto: vc mandou para o google pelo /etc/resolv.conf?
<Murilo> kkk ñ
<humberto> aham
<humberto> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<humberto> Qdo a distro de vcs atualizar pra isto, tb vão ter que correr atrás
<nntp> nao se usa mais resolv.conf
<nntp> distro alguma
<nntp> isso ae eh gambiarra
<Rudolf> humberto: atualizar o que?
<humberto> E o que se usa?
<humberto> De versão
<humberto> Subir kernel
<nntp> interfaces
<humberto> Glib
<Rudolf> nntp: eu uso /etc/resolv.conf
<humberto> E vc acha que o controle final é onde?
<Rudolf> humberto: qual a glibc com problema?
<nntp> ela joga no resolv.conf automtico
<humberto> Não é problema da glib
<humberto> É o fato das consultas paralelas
<nntp> Rudolf, vc eh oldschool e faz gambiarra todo mundo fazia agora tem distro que nem aceita isso mais
<Rudolf> humberto: e qual a atualização que causa problema?
<nntp> ele apaga o resolv.cong
<humberto> E de que alguns sites tentarão primeiro registros AAAA
<nntp> conf
<Rudolf> nntp: zeroconf?
<humberto> Não sei exatamente
<humberto> Mas já lido com servidores ha muitos anos e é sempre assim
<Murilo> aiai
<humberto> O Ubuntu coloca coisas de teste antes
<Murilo> ó spyware do ubuntu tá me deixando louco !
<nntp> Rudolf,  nao eh zeroconf nao
<humberto> Ele sobreescreve
<humberto> Mas quem controla internamente é o resolv.conf
<humberto> Qqer distro
<Rudolf> Murilo: que spyware fio?
<Rudolf> Murilo: o que está havendo?
<nntp>  a Murilo pq ?
<humberto> O resolv.conf atual é só link simbólico para outro arquivo de controle que a distro gerencia
<nntp> Murilo, vai pegar uma distro open entao
<humberto> Mas o lance é o resolv.conf
<humberto> Essa foi pra mim? Pegar uma distro open?
<Rudolf> humberto: link?
<humberto> rs
<nntp> nao Murilo
<Rudolf> humberto: ln -s ?
<humberto> Em várias é
<nntp> Murilo, humberto
<Murilo> oi
<humberto> O ubuntu faz isto em todas
<humberto> ls -la /etc/resolv.conf
<Rudolf> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 48 Dez  9 13:04 /etc/resolv.conf
<humberto> Eu apago o link e fixo o meu
<Rudolf> nunca teve link aqui
<nntp> nunca teve aqui tmb nao
<humberto> O Ubunto usa
<nntp> acho que nao
<Rudolf> também acho que não
<Murilo> vi varios topicos q o ubuntu tem um spyware da  Canonical junto com a Amazon
<Rudolf> humberto: e aponta para onde?
<Rudolf> Murilo: e o que ele está fazendo na sua maquina?
<nntp> Murilo, ja falei mano muda de distro entao cara se isso te incomoda
<humberto> Eu refiz... vou ter q procurar em outro servidor
<Rudolf> Murilo: iptables -P OUTPUT DROP
<zlacker> Murilo:  analisa o trafego da rede e bloqueia, oras
<humberto> Mudar de distro pra fugir de problema é pra mané
<humberto> Vai trocar no próximo?
<Rudolf> humberto: esse pau do AAAA aparece com mais algum lugar?
<nntp> humberto, digo pra mudar a distro pra pegar algo que nao usa spyware
<nntp> humberto, isto eh uma distro open 100%
<humberto> Põhhh... achei que tava me zoando
<nntp> humberto, toda distro paga usa spyware
<humberto> E o ubuntu não é open?
<nntp> humberto, nao
<nntp> humberto, nao
<Murilo> nos tipicos tem dizendo q ñ temos privacidade # se for vdd eu quero tirar ora....
<humberto> Procura no google por esta questão e vc verá como tem gente passando por isto
<zlacker> Murilo:  se quer mais privacidade, melhor usar outras distros, com outros conceitos
<humberto> Pedi uma ajuda a outros conhecidos que tb trabalham com linux e até agora ninguém conseguiu
<Rudolf> humberto: que foda que vc é hein
<zlacker> Murilo:  ou use TOR
<Rudolf> humberto: arrumou um problema incorrigível
<nntp> humberto, 1o usar ubuntu de servidor eu ja sou contra
<zlacker> incorrigível não é, aliás
<humberto> Cara, estou recorrendo a vcs pra tentar resolver isto
<nntp> alias ?
<humberto> O canal é do ubuntu
<humberto> vcs não usam
<Rudolf> não
<Rudolf> amem
<humberto> E não acreditam no que falo
<nntp> nao
<Rudolf> heuheiuehieiuehieuh
<nntp> uaheueha
<humberto> Ai é foda
<Rudolf> humberto: pois é
<nntp> a gente usa linux
<Rudolf> humberto: seus argumentos não são muito conexos
<zlacker> humberto:  vc realmente tentou configurar o bind ou vai me dizer denovo que NAO É O BIND?
<humberto> Tipo o que?
<Rudolf> humberto: eu ainda não entendi se vc tá com problema com o AAAA, com o bind ou com o squid
<humberto> Não estou usando o bind na saida que te mostrei
<humberto> Ainda não acredita?
<zlacker> software livre é isso, se voce nao tiver disposição pra tentar alternativas, melhor nem tentar usar
<humberto> Mandei pro google
<nntp> humberto vc quer que eu te ajudo a configurar teu resolv.conf ?
<Rudolf> humberto: e o problema do AAAA acarreta no que?
<humberto> Não usei meu dns
<humberto> Lentidão
<nntp> ao invez de escrever no resolv.conf vc escreve no interfaces e pronto
<humberto> Já usei Mandriva
<humberto> Slack
<nntp> poe dns lah
<humberto> OpenBsd
<nntp> nao no resolv.conf
<humberto> Não é por ai
<humberto> trabalho com uma estrutura enorme
<nntp> ta no man isso
<zlacker> pode ter usado tudo que quiser, enquanto ficar aqui lamentando ao inves de por a mao na massa, nao vai resolver
<humberto> Não dá pra ficam brincando
<humberto> De instalar coisinha nova
<humberto> Pq não se sabe contornar um erro
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> realmente
<Rudolf> só to achando coisa de 2001
<Rudolf> humberto: e qual é o erro?
<humberto> No man do resolv.conf fala de opções como inet6 pra priorizar consultas ipv6
<Rudolf> humberto: onde está o erro
<Rudolf> humberto: já tentou tirar o ::1 do /etc/hosts ?
<humberto> O problema é que o ubunbu tá fazendo isto por padrão
<humberto> Já
<zlacker> esse é o tipo de coisa que irrita muito qualquer um, todo mundo aqui ajuda de forma voluntária, dai entra alguém sem muita vontade de fazer troubleshooting, e ainda cobram a gente solução
<humberto> Não tenho mais suporte ipv6 no SO
<Rudolf> zlacker: zé ruelas
<humberto> Removi tudo
<Rudolf> sssss
<humberto> Estou tentando passar o que já fiz
<humberto> E não perder mais tempo com testes que cansei de fazer
<humberto> Não tenho mais ipv6
<humberto> Não estou usando o bind
<humberto> Eliminei essa parte
<Rudolf> humberto: dnstracer
<humberto> Não sou usuário final
<humberto> Vejam bem... não estou cobrando nada d ninguém. Só queria saber se alguém já passou por isto ou tem idéia. Pq vai acabar acontecendo numa atualização de SO, só isto.
<humberto> O dnstracer não testei
<nntp> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-p-dns-resolving
<humberto> nntp vc usa q distro?
<Rudolf> humberto: http://www.zytrax.com/books/dns/ch8/aaaa.html
<nntp> fedora e debian
<Rudolf> humberto: atualização do que?
<humberto> SO
<humberto> Kernel e glib
<nntp> ta atualizado
<Rudolf> humberto: qual a versão que dá problema?
<nntp> pois eh
<humberto> Algumas opções do resolv.conf mudam de acordo com a glib
<nntp> ai ai
<Rudolf> humberto: qual a versão está te dando problema?
<humberto> Calma ai que vou entrar em um server
<nntp> nem sabe Rudolf
<Rudolf> nntp: to querendo comparar
<nntp> pois eh
#ubuntu-br 2012-12-15
<nntp> mas ele nao sabe
<Rudolf> nntp: oia, não sou expert em dns
<rafaelsnk> opa
<nntp> nobando com o dns do ubuntu que eh diferente a maneira de configurar
<humberto>  libglib2.0-0                     2.32.3-0ubuntu1
<rafaelsnk> boa noite
<nntp> Rudolf, eu tmb nao
<nntp> nossa
<nntp> olah ae Rudolf atualizar ?
<humberto> Vcs ainda acham que é DNS
<humberto> ?
<nntp> humberto, c q tem q atualizar seu so
<nntp> claro que eh dns
<Rudolf> humberto: vc disse glibc, mas mostrou glib2
<zlacker> lol
<humberto> Eu já exclui o DNS qdo usei os servidores da Google
<nntp> kk
<Rudolf> humberto: a glib2 aqui está em 2.32.4
<nntp> Rudolf,  nao to entendendo o que ele ta falando nao
<Rudolf> nntp: to tentando
<humberto> nntp, pq?
<humberto> É simples
<nntp> ele ta soh apagando as coisas
<humberto> Não estou usando o bind agora
<humberto> Apenas configurei o servidor da google como DNS do meu micro
<humberto> Não há o que configurar aqui
<humberto> Só quero q o SO parece de procurar por AAAA
<humberto> Vcs sabem onde se configura isto?
<Rudolf> humberto: e vc acha que ele vai mesmo parar de procurar AAAA?
<humberto> Desisto
<Rudolf> humberto: http://www.zytrax.com/books/dns/ch8/aaaa.html
<humberto> Não é aqui que vou encontrar a solução
<nntp> e onde vc colocou humberto o dns da google ?
<Rudolf> humberto: da uma lida
<humberto> No meu resolv.conf
<humberto> Vc viu o dump do tcpdump que coloquei?
<Rudolf> zlacker: da uma olhada no link
<nntp> pois eh isso ae falam que nao vira mais
<humberto> Tá indo pra lá
<Rudolf> nntp: da uma olhada no link se puder
<humberto> Eu passei 3 dias lendo estes links
<humberto> Esquece
<nntp> mudou a forma de resolver dns no ubuntu
<Rudolf> nntp: na hora que o humberto sair eu falo
<Rudolf> hueheiuheiuehueh
<rafaelsnk> pessoal, estou lendo o guia foca linux .. gostaria de entender um pouco mais sobre a distribuição ubuntu .. alguém aí tem alguma dica?
<humberto> Eu uso no meu desktop e em todos os servidores
<Rudolf> vou fazer um lanche
<humberto> Eu sei como funciona isto
<humberto> O problema é simples
<humberto> Só que não sei onde muda isto
<Rudolf> rafaelsnk: dica, instale e use no seu dia a dia
<Rudolf> humberto: muda o que?
<zlacker> rafaelsnk: minha dica é, baixa e usa!
<zlacker> simples assim ;)
<humberto> Tanto funciona mudar o resolv.conf q posso mandar pro opendns se quiser
<nntp> Rudolf, esse cara da de onda
<xGrind> rafaelsnk, como assim?
<humberto> Putz... não dá mesmo
<humberto> Irc no Brasil é perda de tempo
<rafaelsnk> algum pdf .. estou usando no pc direto
<humberto> Fui
<Rudolf> humberto: tchau
<rafaelsnk> conforme aparece as dificuldade vou pesquisando no google.
<nntp> Rudolf, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-p-dns-resolving
<xGrind> rafaelsnk, oq mais tem, é blog/site dando dicas sobre ubuntu
<Rudolf> rafaelsnk: tem o duckduckgo também
<Rudolf> nntp: tu viu que não vai parar de aparecer AAAA né?
<nntp> nao
<nntp> ta mais moderno neh
<Rudolf> nntp: http://www.zytrax.com/books/dns/ch8/aaaa.html
<nntp> Rudolf,  negocio que ele fudeu ja o sistema dele
<nntp> Rudolf, so pq ele nao usa ipv6 ele capou o ipv6 o sistema dele ta pirado
<paladinn> hum
<Rudolf> nntp: pior, ele tá lutando contra um moinho de vento igual o Dom Quixote
<nntp> Rudolf, nunca vi isso o cara sai removendo tudo
<nntp> Rudolf, kkk pois eh cara maluco e nao aceita nada que a gente fala mano
<nntp> Rudolf, nao leu nada tudo ele ja viu
<nntp> Rudolf, tudo ele ja sabe
<nntp> Rudolf, bah cara ta me tirando mano
<Rudolf> nntp: pior que eu peço a versão da glibc ele manda da glibs
<felipealmeida> boa tarde
<Rudolf> nntp: credibilidade foi pro saco
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> Rudolf, ele nem sabia qual era
<Rudolf> fome
<nntp> Rudolf, pior que a tua eh mais atual
<Rudolf> é por isso que queria saber a versão do que ele tá usando
<Rudolf> vai que o maluco tá certo
<Rudolf> mas nem isso ele soube dizer
<nntp> Rudolf, glib2-2.32.4
<Rudolf> nntp: qual a sua versão da sua glibc?
<nntp> as nossas estao mais atualizadas que a dele
<nntp> glibc-2.15
<Rudolf> same here
<rafaelsnk> blz ... já volto.
<nntp> pois eh uptodate
<Rudolf> preciso tomar coragem para subir para a 2.16
<nntp> tem uma atualizaçao aqui pra fazer tmb
<Rudolf> comer algo
<Rudolf> morrendo de fome
<nntp> no sv eu caho que mandei jah
<nntp> agoar no desk nao
<nntp> eu vou esperar pq a steam ta conflitando
<nntp>  o mesa
<nntp> foda
<nntp> vo ter que reinstalra o video de nvo
<nntp> Rudolf, vai lah meu
<nntp> Rudolf, bonapetit
<zlacker> <humberto> Irc no Brasil é perda de tempo
<zlacker> hahahaha
<zlacker> nem digo nada, quando vejo sujeito assim, nem me desgasto
<Rudolf> I hope that humberto read/write and UNDERSTAND in english
<zlacker> espero que ele saiba correr mais atrás do problemas dele mesmo lol
<zlacker> já que ele saber qual a razão de tudo
<nntp> Rudolf, acho que ele nao sabe nem portugues pq ele nao deu conta de se expressar aqui direito nao
<nntp> cara le essa conversa ae eh coisa de tatu com cobra
<nntp> primeiro era dns depois o   bind ae passou pra resolv.conf no fim era o glibc que na verade era o glib2
<nntp> mas ele deletou o dns
<nntp> ta perdido
<nntp> eu vou configurar um dns agora so por isso
<nntp> kkk
<zlacker> nntp:  pois é, só hoje ví duas pessoas relatarem o mesmo problema
<zlacker> e ambos foram resolvidos com o bug report que passei pra ele
<Rudolf> zlacker: mas qual é o problema?
<zlacker> mas como ele mesmo disse, nao era isso!
<nntp> e ele nao ta no ubuntu english
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> pois eh zlacker qual o erro ?
<Rudolf> bind com problema para resolver ipv6?
<nntp> e qq o squid tem haver com isso ?
<Rudolf> nntp: squid faz pesquisa no dns para resolver nomes
<Rudolf> nntp: principalmente se vc fizer acl por nomes
<nntp> se tu abilitar neh
<nntp> hab
<nntp> habilitar
<zlacker> http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<zlacker> esse é o problema dele
<zlacker> mesmo que ele diga que não é
<nntp> foi o que falei
<zlacker> colei o link errado, essa aí é dos workarounds
<zlacker> enfim
<zlacker> ta aí lol
<nntp> ele tinha que usar intnerfaces
<nntp> no caso de ip dinamico head legal isso ae
<nntp> o zlacker
<nntp> zlacker, isso ae ta tudo no man cara
<nntp> esse ara eh um man é
<matheuscar> boa noite!!
<matheuscar> aviso: papo de buteco rolando! =D
<zlacker> vixi, devo ter colado o link mais errado ainda hehe
<zlacker> a essa hora, nem to vendo mais nada cara, foi mal
<zlacker> mas realmente nao foi esse que eu passe ipra ele nao
<nntp> matheuscar, a ursa ta lah ?
<nntp> zlacker, foi nao mesmo assim ele nao ia ver ele fala que tudo ele viu
<zlacker> é, normal, tem gente que não tem VONTADE
<zlacker> daí é difícil mesmo
<Rudolf> zlacker: pode até ser que seja o link errado
<Rudolf> zlacker: mas é bem bizonho essa foundations-p-dns-resolving
<matheuscar> nntp, infelizmente naum...
<nntp> Masduqe|Off, sem a Ursinha-afk eu vo nao
<matheuscar> tiago no papo solitario!
<Rudolf> Murilo: e ae, bloqueou a saida do spyware?
<Rudolf> matheuscar: onde tá rolando?
<matheuscar> nntp, tempao q nao vejo a Ursinha-afk no papo
<nntp> eh manda o link ae
<matheuscar> ok
<nntp> Masduqe|Off, eu tmb
<matheuscar> Link: http://youtu.be/E4z6ttgBch4
<nntp> Masduqe|Off, ateh aqui acho que ela anda trabalhando d+
<nntp> vamo lah fazer um ibop
<matheuscar> nntp, dois
<matheuscar> nntp, fim de ano... correria
<paladinn> :)
<Rudolf> é nois no buteco
<Murilo> <Rudolf> olhando pelo topicos eu desativei nas configurações de PRIVACIDADE e deletei o Amazon
<Murilo> Rudolf : olhando pelo topicos eu desativei nas configurações de PRIVACIDADE e deletei o Amazon
<Rudolf> Murilo: havia entendido
<Rudolf> Murilo: monitore com o iptables
<Murilo> Rudolf : qual o comando para o terminal ?
<Rudolf> Murilo: alias, tcpdump
<Rudolf> Murilo: tcpdump -i eth0
<Rudolf> eth0 pode ser wlan0
<Rudolf> depende da sua conexão
<zlacker> falando em wlan, chip wifi chines é uma bosta mesmo
<Rudolf> zlacker: heuheiuheiuehiueh
<Rudolf> zlacker: sempre
<Murilo> Rudolf :  eth0: You don't have permission to capture on that device (socket: Operation not permitted)
<nntp> Rudolf,
<Rudolf> Murilo: root
<nntp> (root@trex:/etc/resolvconf)# cd update-libc.d/
<nntp>  Rudolf
<nntp> meu server
<nntp> disso que ele tava falando
<nntp> (root@trex:/etc/resolvconf/update-libc.d)# cat squid3
<nntp> #!/bin/sh
<nntp> PATH="/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin"
<nntp> # Make squid aware of changes to resolv.conf
<nntp> invoke-rc.d squid3 reload || true
<zlacker> Rudolf: pior é quando o fabricante é tao bosta que a pagina dele saiu do ar
<Rudolf> heuheiuheiuheiuhe
<nntp> achei o libc do rapaz
<nntp> kk
<Rudolf> ai
<nntp> /etc/resolvconf/update-libc.d
<nntp> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/man8/resolvconf.8.html
<nntp> i aqui tah como eu falei no man
<nntp> e a opçao INTERFACE
<nntp> Rudolf, o problema dele eh com resolvconf
<matheuscar> Rudolf, nao sei
<matheuscar> Rudolf, agora q eu vi sua pergunta. malz
<nntp> eu vo ali e volto
<paladinn> opre
<rafaelsnk> aí
<rafaelsnk> alguém já ouviu falar do site ubuntunight?
<nntp> nope
<rafaelsnk> pessoal, como faço para minimizar todas as janelas de uma vez? para visualizar o desktop?
<kernel> e tem como? o.O
<rafaelsnk> é aquela função parecida com a do windows
 * nntp WarMode ON
<kernel> holy shit Mode ON
 * paladinn agarra nntp 
<nntp> netsplit
<nntp> tempo que eu nao via isso
<paladinn> tem direto
<paladinn> na freenode moh porcaria
<nntp> as vezes eh adm mexendo
<paladinn> de repente
<jomp16> DAFUQ!
<teste__> boa noite
<teste__> pessoal
<teste__> ata aí
<teste__> http://www.sempreupdate.com.br/2012/12/a-verdade-do-ubuntu-brasil.html
<teste__> leem
<teste__> por favor
<Murilo> algum sabe dizer mais sobre a Ubuntu Tv  ?
<nntp> Rudolf,  pessoal fazendo intriga http://www.sempreupdate.com.br/2012/12/a-verdade-do-ubuntu-brasil.html
<Rudolf> nntp: sei lá
<Rudolf> nntp: acho tão perda tempo intriga na comunidade quanto o cara escrever sem se identificar
<Rudolf> nntp: na boa
<Rudolf> nntp: que ambos explodam
<Rudolf> nntp: comunidade e o cara
<nntp> Rudolf, bah sei lah tmb cara mordidinho d+
<nntp> Rudolf, tipo ele que quis entrar nao foi ?
<Rudolf> sei não
<nntp> Rudolf, kkk
<Rudolf> nntp: não faço parte de nenhuma comunidade
<Rudolf> nntp: só tenho amigos
<Rudolf> nntp: alguns que conheço pessoalmente
<nntp> Rudolf, tmb sou assim
<Rudolf> nntp: outros que moram longe d+
<Rudolf> nntp: mas desliguei aqui a vida segue
<nntp> Rudolf, pois eh tem gente que viaja eu acho...
<nntp> Rudolf, eu achei que ele ta pegando pesado pra uma coisa que sei lah parece ser pessoal entre ele e o outro cara lah
<nntp> o tal de hebert parece
<nntp> que seja, enfim
<nntp> eu acho que isso nao vai fazer diferença nenhuma na vida do ubuntu-br nem na minha viu
<nntp> na dele perigoso infartar
<nntp> kkkkkkkkk
<nntp> cara eu vou dormir
<nntp> bao noite a todos ae e ateh amanha
<nntp> Rudolf,  boa noite
<Rudolf> até
<bedi> já vi essa história antes, e bem de perto :)
<Rudolf> bedi: vira e meche aparece algum xorão, algum mandão, ou mandona
<Rudolf> bedi: waste of energy
<bedi> distro 'bancada' sempre corre ainda mais riscos
<Rudolf> pois é
<Rudolf> os zoio brilha
<bedi> tipo 'olha como somos livres, vamos usar agora o xmms!!'
<bedi> aí colocam la numa wiki super foda de o porque o xmms é melhor e mandam pra cima
<bedi> em cima nem é avaliado direito
<bedi> ubuntu mesmo deve ser muito assim, bem fexado a novas idéias que não venham de cima
<Rudolf> controle
<Rudolf> rsrsrsr
<bedi> com isso surgem forks pra tudo que é canto
<bedi> porque lá o cara manda
<Rudolf> mas se for ver para o nível da maioria dos usuários
<Rudolf> não faz diferença
<Rudolf> quem não gosta usa outra coisa
<Rudolf> agora fazer fork
<bedi> isso sim
<Rudolf> isso sim é nóia
<bedi> mas contribuir em distro assim é dureza
<bedi> 80% o cara entra já pensando em algum dia ser contratadp
<Rudolf> hueheiuheiuheiuehe
<Rudolf> bedi: fazer curriculo
<bedi> aí quem quer mesmo ajudar SL faz algo em projeto, tipo LO ou KDE
<bedi> mas, todos quer grana!
<bedi> por isso KDE e GNOME tavam aí procurando developa
<bedi> ninguém quer trabalhar de graça... ah sempre aquela segunda intenção de ser contratado
<bedi> BR mesmo tem uma galera canonicalzada
<Rudolf> bedi: minha contribuição
<Rudolf> bedi: reportar bugs
<Rudolf> bedi: ativo as flags de debug
<Rudolf> bedi: e fico mandando relatorios e observando o bugs.gentoo.org
<bedi> Rudolf: é uma ajuda e tanto
<bedi> fiz muito tempo isso
<bedi> hoje se eu achar um reporto
<bedi> mas a distro que uso ta tão estável
<bedi> opensusa
<bedi> o ubuntu só usei o 1 e o 2
<bedi> quer dizer, sei lá se era o 2
<bedi> cheguei até o dapper drake
<Rudolf> bedi: pra isso to em "~"
<bedi> ~ ?
<bedi> home ?
<jomp16> Alguém aqui experimentou o problema com o nivia-current no Ubuntu 12.10 64 bits?
<jomp16> aqui o Ubuntu fica ruim, e só voltou ao normal quando removi, mas fica ruim, a transição eh lenta, etc
<Rudolf> bedi: unstable
<bedi> tem o nouveau tbm
<alex__> o tema adwaita fica bugado no Ubutu de vcs quando se esta usando o Unity?
<absent-magin> boa noiteeee
<absent-magin> alguém vivo por ae?
<Lotuscrux> Tõ com um grande problema.Não cosigo instalar,desinstalar e nem atualizar no Ubuntu 12.10!Alguem pode me ajudar?
<Lotuscrux> Socorro!
<absent-magin> Lotuscrux: vc ainda tá bem ahwoiwahiuowa, eu tó bem pior que isso ahwuoiwah
<Lotuscrux> como assim?
<absent-magin> Lotuscrux:  tó com uma mensagem Missing operating system
<absent-magin> e não consigo formatar, nem entrar na interface gráfica
<absent-magin> tá uma grande bosta
<Lotuscrux> Caramba!
<Lotuscrux> já tentou reinstalar com o dvd iso?
<Lotuscrux> seu pc não carrega o cd?
<absent-magin> é netbook
<absent-magin> não tgem entrada de cd
<absent-magin> só usb
<absent-magin> formato através de pendrive
<Boner> alguÊm ai tem azbox bravissmo twin ?
<Lotuscrux> http://macsuporte.com/2011/05/como-gravar-uma-imagem-iso-em-um-cddvd-sem-a-necessidade-de-um-programa-adicional/
<bva> alguém já testou o software "mathematica" no linux?
<absent-magin> alguém por ae sabe resolver o problema de missing operating system?
<absent-magin> alguém por ae?
<SkNix> aih, algum webdesigner aih?
<Lotuscrux> Meu Ubuntu não instala,desinstala ou atualiza!Alguem pode me ajudar?
<absent-magin> bom dia galera, alguém vivo por ae?
<absent-magin> buenas, alguém por ae?
<Rudolf> absent-magin: por aqui
<absent-magin> Rudolf: por aí aind?
<rsser> galera, o que acham dessa configuração?
<rsser> http://paste.ideaslabs.com/show/Z5MpHJ6yKk
<Rudolf> absent-magin: ainda
<absent-magin> Rudolf: seguinte, estou tentando instalar o ubuntu no meu netbook
<Rudolf> absent-magin: ok
<absent-magin> só que quando está quase acabando a instalação, ele diz que deu um problema na instalação, um bug, e ae caga tudo
<Rudolf> bug?
<absent-magin> ou então, ele finaliza a instalação, mas quando reinicia e entra no sistema operacional fica tudo bugado
<absent-magin> yeahh
<absent-magin> baixei iso direto do site
<Rudolf> ele diz ser bug?
<absent-magin> sim
<Rudolf> cara, pode ser algo relacionado ao seu hardwae
<Rudolf> algo incompatível
<absent-magin> pode ser, mas já instalei outra vez e funcionou beleza
<Rudolf> a mesma versão?
<absent-magin> dae deu bug e agora não volta mais ao normal
<absent-magin> mesminha
<Rudolf> nem imagino
<absent-magin> se eu te mostrar o modelo vc sabe me dizer se é compatível ou não?
<Rudolf> não
<NarfligiX> se vc já instalou a mesma versão, é compatível
<absent-magin> mas e se o bug só se apresentou agora por algum motivo misterioso
<NarfligiX> baixe outra iso
<NarfligiX> se vc diz que aconteceu o mesmo, então há compatibilidade
<NarfligiX> você pode estar com uma iso corrompida (aconselho checar o md5 sempre) ou pode ser algum problema no hardware (normalmente no disco)
<Rudolf> disco, memoria, leitor
<absent-magin> então eu já baixei diversas vezes a iso
<absent-magin> do site oficial
<absent-magin> tudo certinho
<absent-magin> fiz um pendrive bootável direto do linux
<NarfligiX> então se há compatibilidade (visto que vc já instalou a **mesma** versão antes no mesmo netbook), se a iso está ok (levando em consideração que você chegou o md5), então a maior possibilidade é que haja um problema de hardware
<NarfligiX> normalmente no disco, mas também pode ser em um dos outros dois componentes que o Rudolf falou, pode ser memória ou leitor (no caso de vc estar usando um pendrive, pode ser o próprio pendrive ou a usb)
<JoaoSantana> absent-magin, tentou em outro computador?
<JoaoSantana> absent-magin, ou numa máquina virtual?
<absent-magin> yes
<absent-magin> tudo certinho
<JoaoSantana> estranho...
<JoaoSantana> enquanto isso, eu estou com um problema com o virtualbox.
<JoaoSantana> o vbox tá dizendo que o modulo do kernel nao tá instalado.
<absent-magin> poutz
<JoaoSantana> rodei # /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<absent-magin> gosto muito de linux, mas tá dando tanto problema pra conseguir fazer funcionar que tó pensando em desistir dele rs
<Rudolf> absent-magin: boa sorte
<absent-magin> mas só de pensar nos drivers do windows dá um desânimo rs
<JoaoSantana> e me diz que os headers para o kernel 3.5.0-20 não estão instalados.
<Rudolf> JoaoSantana: falta vc ler mais um pouco sobre o assunto
<JoaoSantana> tenho o pacote linux-headers-generic instalado e ainda assim nao vai.
<absent-magin> tem algum lugar que eu possa fazer algum tipo de teste pra saber se meu netbook é compatível com o ubuntu?
<Rudolf> absent-magin: livecd
<Rudolf> absent-magin: se livecd funcionar
<Rudolf> absent-magin: mas veja
<absent-magin> o live function show de bola
<absent-magin> o live funciona que é uma beleza
<Rudolf> absent-magin: se o problema for no leitor, no disco ou na memória
<Rudolf> absent-magin: o problema só vai aparecer na instalação
<JoaoSantana> vi nos repositorios que não há linux-headers-3.5.0-20
<absent-magin> hmmm
<JoaoSantana> Rudolf, ?
<Rudolf> JoaoSantana: ?
<absent-magin> e tem algum jeito de descobrir se essas coisas estão com problema através do software?
<Rudolf> absent-magin: sim
<Rudolf> absent-magin: hirebootcd
<JoaoSantana> Rudolf, JoaoSantana: falta vc ler mais um pouco sobre o assunto
<Rudolf> absent-magin: ultimatebootcd
<Rudolf> JoaoSantana: e?
<absent-magin> Rudolf: consigo ver esses programas pelo livecd?
<Rudolf> absent-magin: esses dois são livecds específicos para teste de hardware
<absent-magin> a tá, e onde consigo eles Rudolf ?
<Rudolf> absent-magin: no site deles uai
<JoaoSantana> Rudolf, estou descrevendo o que está acontecendo. você me disse que me falta ler mais sobre o assunto. não entendi o porquê de me dizer isso.
<absent-magin> Rudolf:  qual é o melhor?
<Rudolf> JoaoSantana: pq tem zilhões de guias sobre como instalar
<Rudolf> JoaoSantana: um deve funcionar para vc
<JoaoSantana> Rudolf, se estivesse me acompanhando, saberia do que estou falando.
<Rudolf> JoaoSantana: das duas uma, ou vc acha um kernel que tenha os headers ou acha um header que tenha seu kernel
<JoaoSantana> Rudolf, é exatamente disso que estou falando, meu kernel é -20 e não há headers para esse kernel nos repositórios.
<Rudolf> JoaoSantana: então use um kernel que possua os headers
<Rudolf> JoaoSantana: ou compile um kernel do kernel.org
<JoaoSantana> Rudolf, por isso disse que estava com esse problema.
<JoaoSantana> Rudolf, se é tão dificil assim ler o que se diz antes de se responder, pra quê responder desse jeito?
<Rudolf> JoaoSantana: eu já havia lido
<JoaoSantana> tudo é sempre muito fácil quando não se quer ajudar.
<Rudolf> JoaoSantana: caraio, para de chorar
<Rudolf> JoaoSantana: já falei o que vc deve fazer
<Rudolf> JoaoSantana: ou vc pega um kernel com header, ou um header com kernel, ou compila um kernel não patcheado
<Rudolf> JoaoSantana: a terceira opção é achar um repositório mais completo
<absent-magin> Rudolf: consigo fazer usb boot através do linux com algum deles?
<Rudolf> JoaoSantana: mas essa pode esculachar seu sistema (igual um kernel não patcheado)
<Rudolf> absent-magin: não recomendo
<absent-magin> e tem algum que dê pra fazer com pendrive?
<absent-magin> é netbook, só dá com pendrive
<Rudolf> absent-magin: lascou
<Rudolf> absent-magin: vc pode tentar o unetbootin, mas eu não garanto que funcione não
<absent-magin> esse é o problema ;/
<absent-magin> unetbootin só me trouxe problemas até agora rs
<absent-magin> mas vou tentar
<Rudolf> absent-magin: tente com o dd
<absent-magin> dd?
<Rudolf> absent-magin: dd if=imagem.iso of=/dev/sdb
<Rudolf> absent-magin: dd faz copia raw
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, viu essa -> http://revistaepoca.globo.com/Brasil/noticia/2012/12/documentos-mostram-o-interesse-da-quadrilha-de-rosse-no-julgamento-do-mensalao.html
<Rudolf> vish
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, pegaram a noronha tentando melar o mensalão. e falando de lula ainda
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, essa reportagem é de pirar...
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: ratos
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, agora vao falar q a escuta é ilegal
<Peste_Bubonica> a PF pegou sem autorização, por isso elas nao valem nada
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, sem autorização ou nao, isso existiu.
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, vi um caso americano
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, tem uma constituição dles que fala sobre privacidade...
<zlacker> bom dia todos
<Rudolf> zlacker: dia
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: pf vacilou hein!
<zlacker> nem sei do que tão falando, mas vou dar um pitaco só
<zlacker> brasil é lugar aonde as leis passam a mão na cabeça dos vagabundos
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, tentaram derrubar uma prova ferrenha de um homicida, usando isso. falando que pegaram de forma ilegal... Aí, o juiz argumentou: Quer dizer que por que isso foi pego invadindo sua privacidade, vc é inocente? Não acatarei sua privacidade, pq vc nao acatou a vida alheia. Que sirva de jusrisprudência para outros casos!
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: bolas esse juiz hein
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: pena que não acontece sempre
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, negada lá tem culhões...
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, alem do mais, nao tem constituição gigante igual aqui
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, lá é tudo jurisprudência
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: gigante e defasada
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: amarrada
<Peste_Bubonica> sim...
<Peste_Bubonica> Lá juiz é a lei.. nao apenas um interpretador
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: vish, mudinho do predio brigando
<Peste_Bubonica> vixi
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: sinistro
<zlacker> http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/143382-programmer-creates-800000-books-algorithmically-starts-selling-them-on-amazon
<zlacker> lol
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: imagina dois véio brigando
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: quem manda aqui é quem tem grana
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: se vc tiver grana para advogado
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: vc pode se meter a herói
<zlacker> eu só sei que queria mais um pouco de grana extra pra montar uma maquina GPU pra fazer WPA cracking
<zlacker> se for verdade mesmo o que tô vendo, é impressionante, o negócio testa mais de 100k keys pro segundo, contra 500 em um core 2 duo lol
<Peste_Bubonica> zlacker, otimizações para calculos de tipo especifico de GPU
<absent-magin> Rudolf: mas qual software eu tenho que instalar através do netbootin?
<Rudolf> absent-magin: aff
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, apanhando de uma merda desde ontem..
<Peste_Bubonica> era o combobox me passando rasteira
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: do que?
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, uma merda aqui num sistema
<Peste_Bubonica> eu limpava os valores de um combo, ele resetava o valor da entidade que armazena os dados
<Peste_Bubonica> automaticamente
<Peste_Bubonica> jamais imaginei que o FDP faria isso
<Peste_Bubonica> setWriteThrough(false);
<Peste_Bubonica> descobri a merda
<Peste_Bubonica> esqueci de parametrizar essa porra
<absent-magin> Rudolf:  ???
<absent-magin> Rudolf: Smart Boot Manager?
<Rudolf> absent-magin: do que vc tá falando rapaz?
<absent-magin> Rudolf: pra fazer o teste de hardware através do boot lá
<Rudolf> absent-magin: hirebootcd & ultimatebootcd
<Rudolf> absent-magin: vc vai usar o pendrive? ok
<absent-magin> issso
<Rudolf> absent-magin: unetbootin ou dd
<Rudolf> absent-magin: escreve a imagem de um dos dois no pendrive
<absent-magin> mas não tem hirebootcd ou ultimatebootcd no unetbootin
<Rudolf> absent-magin: duh!
<absent-magin> ele funciona mesmo assim?
<Rudolf> absent-magin: vc tem que baixar a imagem né meu filho
<absent-magin> Rudolf:  mas funciona mesmo que não esteja na lista?
<Rudolf> absent-magin: sim
<absent-magin> aaa, ok valew Rudolf
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, baixou a discografia ontem?
<Peste_Bubonica> tem musica repetida BAGARAI nos cds
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: sempre tem
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: não terminei
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: tava dando chupinhando todo o link da firma
<Rudolf> heuehieuheiueiuheiuehieuh
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: 30Mbps no torrent
<Peste_Bubonica> uhauhauhuhauhauhauhauha
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, ontem baixei o batman
<Peste_Bubonica> pensando q viria o filme
<Peste_Bubonica> veio uma porra de desenho
<Peste_Bubonica> 3.6GB
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> vai por mim, poderia ser pior
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: lembro que baixei os dois dvds do gta
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: eram dois iso de porn
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: e nem era dos melhores
<Rudolf> heuheiuheiuheiuhe
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, iuhehueuheuhe.
<Peste_Bubonica> isso que é foda
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, o duro é q nos comentarios do torrent o povo tava aprovando
<Peste_Bubonica> na verdade, foi marcada minha
<Peste_Bubonica> o torrent nao era fake
<Peste_Bubonica> era o release real de um desenho
<Rudolf> hueheiuheiuheiueiuehe
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: atualmente as historias alternativas do batman são melhores que os filmes
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: mas elas só tem em HQ ou desenho
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: eu li uma que no futuro
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: ele velhão, tudo estrupiado
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, no desenho ele é velho
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: comanda uma equipe para substituir ele
<Peste_Bubonica> esse q peguei
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: ummmmm
<Peste_Bubonica> tanto q nem deletei...
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: acho que é esse
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: mas não sabia que tinham feito o desenho
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, entao...
<Peste_Bubonica> acabei baixando ontem
<Peste_Bubonica> quer o link magnético?
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: pode me mandar por e-mail?
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, opa
<Peste_Bubonica> MSN Notícias Bombásticas: Papagaio se anima ao ver esquilo
<Peste_Bubonica> Notícia Bombastica Nr 2: Tons de loiro vão ditar moda no verão
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: pior só o facebook
<Peste_Bubonica> vixi
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: abri um face com a patroa
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: pra num ter problema
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: só abobrinha
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: difícil algo útil
<Peste_Bubonica> auhuhauhauha
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, negócio é entrar la pra ler tirinhas
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, minha diversão no face é ler tirinhas
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: ah, eu tenho um favoritos aqui só pra isso
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/189811_556627991019537_1608912753_n.jpg
<hebertsilva> Boa tarde a todos
<Rudolf> hebertsilva: tarrrrde
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: hueheiuheiuheiuehiuhe
<hebertsilva> Rudolf, tarde
<JoaoSantana> Boa tarde, flores da tarde.
<Spiga> to com um problema em uma maquina to usando o likewise-open para add a maquina no dominio... mas ela fica aparecendo no workgroup em vez da pasta do dominio... alguma dica
<hierarquia> olá,  meu  microfone ta com um barulho como se fosse uma interferencia (no windows acontecia a mesma coisa, mas foi so configurar que ficou perfeito) alguem pode me dizer como configuro no ubuntu?
<carolinaaa> boa tarde! a minha mãe comprou um computador quinta-feira com o sistema linux
<rbelem> carolinaaa: boa tarde
<carolinaaa> eu para ter acesso a internet eu preciso baixar o ubuntu??
<rbelem> carolinaaa: vc sabe qual o sistema que está instalado no seu pc novo?
<carolinaaa> pois quando clico no firefox aparece a página do google e a escrita ubuntu também
<carolinaaa> e não consigo ter acesso
<carolinaaa> vou ver
<carolinaaa> ah! e obrigada pela sua atenção
<rbelem> carolinaaa: hum... como vc acessa a internet? wifi?
<rbelem> carolinaaa: vou precisar sair por uma hora mais ou menos
<carolinaaa> diz megalinux
<carolinaaa> é isso?
<carolinaaa> ok!
<Rudolf> a
<rafaelsnk> fala galera
<rafaelsnk> boa tarde
<pablord> batarde rafaelsnk ;)
<zlacker> Rapaz
<zlacker> tem gente no meu pvt perguntando se eu sei "hackear' senha do ubuntu shop
<zlacker> era só o que faltava né... tem gente que merece um ban pra acordar um pouco pra vida.
<rafaelsnk> Pessoal, ontem há noite eu instalei o compiz com todos os seus pacotes extras.
<rafaelsnk> porém, os efetios não funciona.
<rafaelsnk> em algumas versões do ubuntu, tinha ma opção para habilitar o efeito 3d.
<rafaelsnk> no unity eu não achei
<zlacker> rafaelsnk: eu ja usei compiz no unity
<zlacker> mas vai lembrar agora hehe
<zlacker> na verdade coloquei pra testar o compiz, mas nao sou muito chegado em coisas com tanto efeito
<rafaelsnk> eu tb não ..
<rafaelsnk> eu gosto de deixar ativo essas funções.
<Guest18703> eu preciso de um iso de ubuntu que carregue sem instalar
<zlacker> Guest18703: pode baixar a última versão, que faz isso... aliás, quase todas
<zlacker> rafaelsnk: drivers de video tao OK?
<Guest18703> o botão direito do mouse desligou
<rafaelsnk> sim
<Guest18703> se funcionar no ubuntu, o mouse não ta quebrado
<Guest18703> instalei um dvix player e desinstalei um monte de adware que veio junto, daí reparei q o botão desligou...
<zlacker> Guest18703: faz o seguinte, baixa o iso atual
<zlacker> grava num dvd/flashdrive e testa
<zlacker> mas provavelmente não é problema do mouse não
<zlacker> já tentou criar uma conta nova do windows e logar lá?
<zlacker> se na conta nova funcionar, alguma coisa que você instalou fez o mouse "quebrar"
<rafaelsnk> Já volto
<paladinn> alguem sabe como abro arquivo com extensao b1
<zlacker> b1.org
<zlacker> é um arquivo comprimido
<paladinn> valeu to instalando
<zlacker> boa
<asdfgh> testei em outro lugar
<asdfgh> o botão quebrou mesmo, mas pq diabos o botão MENOS usado quebraria???
<zlacker> putz... azar bravo, hein
<zlacker> é USB esse mouse?
<asdfgh> é
<zlacker> ja testou outras portas usb ou outro pc talvez?
<asdfgh> já
<zlacker> é, então foi azar mesmo
<zlacker> dá uma olhada se não entrou sujeira no botão e por isso ele não clica direito
<zlacker> não sei muito mais o que imaginar hehe
<paladinn> linuxmint é bom ?
<zlacker> paladinn: eu gosto
<zlacker> inclusive estou usando agora
<paladinn> vou instalar no meu outro note
<paladinn> xfce ne
<zlacker> sim
<zlacker> desde a versão 12 eu venho usando mais ele que ubuntu
<pablord> pessoal, estou divulgando meu novo vídeo, agora sobre algumas novidades do ubuntu 13.04: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzXL338-Ckk
<zlacker> gosto mesmo, tem só o que é necessário pra mim
<Rudolf> visshshshs
<Rudolf> http://tecmundo.com.br/intel/34094-intel-esta-interessada-na-compra-da-nvidia-apontam-rumores.htm
<nntp> buenas
<nntp> quem tem steam ta rolando joguinho gratis hoje lah no facebook
<zlacker> nntp: tem left 4 dead?
<zlacker> lol
<nntp> metro 2033
<nntp> jogo ta uns 35-40 conto
<zlacker> ahhh tá
<zlacker> saquei
<zlacker> eu paguei 20 no left 4 dead semana passada
<nntp> http://www.facebook.com/MetroVideoGame?sk=app_395840630491782
<nntp> so pegar o cdkey
<zuumbi> ola gostaria de saber como criar um bootable pen drive
<zuumbi> com ubuntu
<zuumbi> Does any one speak portugueese?
<zlacker> zuumbi: use o UNetbootin
<demacdolincoln> zuumbi, abra o Dash e procure o aplicativo: criador de discos de inicialização
<demacdolincoln> (ou algo do tipo)
<zuumbi> valeu
<zlacker> zuumbi: você quer colocar o ISO num pendrive pra instalar?
<zuumbi> isso
<zlacker> se for isso, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<zuumbi> valeu mesmo quero tirar o windows da minha maquina
<zlacker> por nada
#ubuntu-br 2012-12-16
<xGrind> rbelem, boa noite. voce é programador?
<asdfgh> mouse logitech de 30 reais é bom?
<xGrind> asdfgh, nunca vi ninguem reclamar de problema com mouse. então, deve ser bom
<xGrind> vejo problemas com webcam, mas mouse não.
<asdfgh> tem mouse q fica louco, num instante o ponteiro começa a pipocar na tela por 1 ou 2s e daí volta ao normal
<asdfgh> se vc ta jogando um jogo de FPS, a mira no jogo vira pra cima e fica girando por 1 ou 2s sem controle
<Absent-Magin> alguém por ae?
<Absent-Magin> ninguém vivo aí>
<Absent-Magin> ?
<ivanbajr> bom dia
<Absent-Magin> buenas?
<Absent-Magin> alguém?
<Absent-Magin> ninguém?
<xGrind> Absent-Magin, falae
<joao> eu estou vivo.kkk
<rbelem> xGrind: yup
<corvolino> noite
<xGrind> corvolino, noite
<luis__> Ei alguem ae me ajuda
<luis__> ????
<xGrind> luis__, ajudar em que?
<luis__> Erro na instalaçao do ubuntu 12.10
<luis__> seguinte erro
<luis__> quando eu inicio o wubi
<luis__> dae eu instalo la ok
<luis__> quando eu renicio o pc da esse erro
<luis__> try(hd0,0) NTFS5 no wubilah
<luis__> isso no boot
<luis__> sabe alguma coisa sobre isso ?
<xGrind> luis__, NTFS é sistema de arquivos do windows
<xGrind> deve ser problema com o grub
<luis__> grub ?
<luis__> ta ok
<xGrind> luis__, acho que encontrei
<xGrind> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1838524
<luis__> to vendo aki
<luis__> vo dar uma olhada
<xGrind> luis__, eu nao gosto do wubi. ele instala o ubuntu pelo windows né?
<luis__> sim
<luis__> eu nao queria instala pelo
<luis__> win so ke ia fika meio foda
<luis__> pq tenho um irmao que é chato i gosta do win mas eu nao eu uso o win 7
<xGrind> deixa dual-boot. instala o ubuntu, sem tirar o windows
<luis__> sim
<xGrind> voce vai ter que corrigir pelo windows ;x
<xGrind> http://ubuntu-with-wubi.blogspot.com.br/2011/08/missing-rootdisk.html
<luis__> viu eu vo tem que reinicia ele
<luis__> pra ver e corrigir
<luis__> erros
<xGrind> fmz
<luis__> fika ae
<luis__> blz ?
<luis__> vlw ae
<xGrind> fmz. vou estar aqui
<luis__> ja volto
<luis__> viu to resolvendo aki
<luis__> mas ate agora nao testei nd
<xGrind> luis__, ta dando erro na instalação?
<luis__> ta dando
<luis__> viu
<xGrind> ubuntu 12.10?
<luis__> sei nao cara fiz akele processo
<luis__> sim
<xGrind> eu recomendo o 12.04
<luis__> vish
<xGrind> eu uso xubunu. qndo saiu o 12.10,eu instalei, mas achei muito instavel e vi muita gente falando o mesmo do ubuntu, até esses dias
<xGrind> então, se eu fosse você, colocaria o 12.04
<xGrind> e da uma pesquisada pra ver como se instala sem ser pelo wubi. é mais confiável.
<luis__> eita vo baixa outro dia entao pq eu ia baixa o o ubuntu pq o win ta ruim depois de um tempo ele da lag
<luis__> blz
<luis__> eu vou ver isto
<luis__> pq eu queria mesmo o ubuntu eu uso i win pra jogos exp dota 2 left 4 dead 2 cs source
<xGrind> eu só tenho windows aqui, porque preciso fazer algumas coisas pro curso. mas no dia a dia, prefiro linux :D
<luis__> eu ia muda pro ubuntu
<luis__> so ke agora fudeu ashasuuahuashuash
<xGrind> então ué. pode usar ubuntu no dia a dia, e windows pra jogar :D
<luis__> é
<luis__> so ke agora eu num to pra pensa cara to cansadao
<xGrind> tenta desinstalar o ubuntu pelo painel de controle ai no windows. eu ja instalei pelo wubi uma vez tb :D
<xGrind> qndo comecei a usar ubuntu
<luis__> amanha eu vejo bem certo
<luis__> vo tenta
<xGrind> fmz :)
<luis__> tipo ele ta instalado agora
<xGrind> entrae q eu vo ta on e te ajudo
<luis__> blz
<luis__> viu como vc instalo ele pela primera vez ?
<xGrind> por wubi tb, pq sabia nada de linux.
<xGrind> meu irmao falava pra minha mae q linux estragava o computador ¬¬
<luis__> kkk
<luis__> quase isso aki em casa
<xGrind> dai eu instalava, usava e tirava. depois deixei em dual-boot. dai qndo comprou outro pc, coloquei só o ubuntu . dai nesse aqui, eu deixo windows 7 e xubuntu 12.04
<luis__> tipo eu sei mexe bem no pc no win
<luis__> so ke no linux vishh
<xGrind> eu acho mais facil
<luis__> s
<luis__> eu vo compra um noot
<luis__> dae eu coloko so o ubuntu
<luis__> mas ta vindo o ubuntu agora 13. num sei oq ne
<luis__> vo espera ele chega
<xGrind> nem vo por o 13 tb kk
<luis__> nao vai por ?
<xGrind> tipo, ubuntu tem uma lançamento a cada 6 meses. e a cada 2 anos tem um LTS, que é mais estavel e tem um tempo de suporte maior
<luis__> humm
<xGrind> por isso eu disse pra por o 12.04, que é LTS e é mais estavel. o 12.10 foi lançado em outubro e até hj da uns bug ae
<xGrind> luis__, sabia q a Google usa Ubuntu?
<luis__> sim a maioria das empresas grandes usam o linux
<luis__> to ligado
<xGrind> as empresas usam linux nos servidores, mas a Google usa Ubuntu LTS nas maquinas do funcionarios
<luis__> empresas em geral ke dizer
<xGrind> o facebook usa CentOS
<luis__> humm
<xGrind> no servidor. agora, os funcionarios eu nao sei oq usam :D
<luis__> kkkk
<luis__> ate as escolas usam linux
<luis__> so ke é o mais ruimzinho
<luis__> linux educaciional coisa assim
<luis__> acho ke eu vo ir dormir vlw ae cara
<xGrind> então, a cada 6 meses é lançada uma versão do ubuntu, e é adicionada alguma coisa. dai qndo chega o LTS, eles não mudam muita coisa e só melhoram a estabilidade e tal. por é preferivel. eu sempre usei versoes novas. usei xubuntu 9.10, 10.04, 10.10, 11.04,11.10, 12.04 e parei por aí
<xGrind> agora vou suar só LTS
<xGrind> luis__, flws \o
<luis__> flw o/
<KentKommy> n~ao funciona os acentos..
<KentKommy> hauheuhuhauhuea
<KentKommy> ownzzz
<KentKommy> agora sim
<KentKommy> hehehhe... tempo que não usava o Ubuntu! =D
<KentKommy> Gwibber funciona?
<KentKommy> ta atualizando eternamente! hauhuehua
<renebarbosa> KentKommy, use o Polly
<renebarbosa> muito bom cliente Twitter
<renebarbosa> e desenvolvido por um brasileiro :)
<KentKommy> ele conecta o facebook?
<KentKommy> twitter nem uso
<KentKommy> =x
<renebarbosa> Nunca parei para olhar, mas acho que só Twitter
<renebarbosa> rs
<KentKommy> rs
<KentKommy> fiquei sem usar ubuntu um tempo, não gostei muito do Unity
<renebarbosa> Eu acabei me acostumando com ele
<renebarbosa> mas ainda prefiro o bom e velho Gnome2, pena que quase extinto
<renebarbosa> Estou pensando seriamente em tentar usar KDE mais uma vez
<renebarbosa> Gnome3 não consigo usar
<renebarbosa> XFCE acho pouco maturo
<renebarbosa> os demais nem me arrisco
<KentKommy> hehehhe... pois é
<renebarbosa> Tá complicado
<renebarbosa> Ao meu ver, o "menos pior" é o Unity
<KentKommy> achei ele bem rapidao... mas essa barra lateral me incomoda um pouco... sei lá!
<KentKommy> pois é.. to nessa tb!
<renebarbosa> eu deixo ela escondida
<KentKommy> ja escondi ela tb!
<KentKommy> hauhuehua
<KentKommy> Gwibber atualizando eternamente.... hahhhhahhaha
<renebarbosa> heh
<renebarbosa> flw
<KentKommy> flw
<Absent-Magin> alguém por ae?
<Absent-Magin> ninguém vivo?
<Absent-Magin> gluglu yeahh yeahhh
<ThiagoNalli> Alguem acordado ainda?
<Absent-Magin> alguém por ae?
<xGrind> falae :)
<Absent-Magin> xGrind: opa, bomdia, tudo bem?
<xGrind> Absent-Magin bom, tudo sim. e vc?
<Absent-Magin> tranquilo
<Absent-Magin> xGrind: rapaz estou com um probleminha por aqui, instalei o ubuntu, atualizei o kenel pra o mais atual (estável)
<Absent-Magin> até aí tudo ótimo
<Absent-Magin> corrigi um errinho que tava bloqueando de fazer atualizações
<xGrind> 12.10?
<Absent-Magin> e ae comecei a fazer aquelas atualizações que o próprio ubuntu sugere pelo Software Atualizado
<Absent-Magin> 12.04
<xGrind> voce atualizou o proprio pelo proprio ubuntu? ou baixou o kernel mais atual?
<Absent-Magin> baixei
<Absent-Magin> e atualizei pelo terminal
<xGrind> eu nao recomendo fazer isso. ja fiz e voltei pro kernel q vem nele
<xGrind> sempre da algum erro
<Absent-Magin> ae agora, ele faz o boot, e na hora de entrar na interface gráfica ele não entra, e apareceu uma msg: could not write bytes: Broken pipe
<Absent-Magin> mas o kernel que vem nele tem dado muito problema
<Absent-Magin> o meu netbook tem uma placa de vídeo chata que só do kernel 3.4 em diante que roda
<xGrind> estranho. é o 3.2
<Absent-Magin> e o ubuntu vem com o 3.2
<Absent-Magin> mas o kernel ficou tudo beleza
<Absent-Magin> o problema estão sendo as atualizações
<xGrind> pior que nao vou saber te ajudar. mas fica aí no canal mais tarde, pq vai ter mais gente, dai eles te ajudam.
<Absent-Magin> vou tentar formatar de novo e atualizar direto sem mexer no kernel
<Absent-Magin> já tentei antes
<Absent-Magin> mas vai que agora dá certo rs
<Absent-Magin> xGrind:  uma dúvida mais simples então
<Absent-Magin> pra montar as partições
<Absent-Magin> todas tem que ser primária
<Absent-Magin> ou só a que vai ser instalado o ubuntu?
<xGrind> só a q vai ser instalado, que no caso é o /
<xGrind> aí é separado ne? / , /home e swap
<xGrind> no meu pc, eu deixo xubuntu e windows 7. ta o / e windows 7 no primario
<Absent-Magin> swap e /home é extendido?
<xGrind> é
<Absent-Magin> eu vejo altus tutoriais que regaçam tudo no primário, achei estranho
<Absent-Magin> tudo ext4? xGrind ?
<xGrind> uhum. ext4
<xGrind> se vc deixar tudo em primario e depois for colocar outros s.o., nao vai dar
<Absent-Magin> não tem nenhum outro distro que esteja tão bom pra usuário quanto ubuntu neh?
<Absent-Magin> xGrind: e tem alguma coisa pra deixar o ubuntu tudo atualizadinho, o repositório e tal
<Absent-Magin> porque ele não instala a ultima versão do gimp por exemplo
<Absent-Magin> alguém vivo por ae
<Absent-Magin> ?
<Spiga> é ! campeão... é ! campeão.é ! campeão... é ! campeão.é ! campeão... é ! campeão.é ! campeão... é ! campeão.é ! campeão... é ! campeão.é ! campeão... é ! campeão.
<Absent-Magin> quem é campeão pohhh?
<Absent-Magin> corintians ganhou?
<Absent-Magin> tá de palhaçada
<Absent-Magin> meeeee
<Absent-Magin> corintians ganhou do chelsea
<Absent-Magin> woaihwaiouwhoiwa
<Absent-Magin> é de raxa o bico rs
<Spiga> sim
<Spiga> somo bi campeoes
<Spiga> rapaz.
<Absent-Magin> xGrind: deve ser a qüinquagésima vez que estou formatando o netbook ahwioawhiuowawa
<xGrind> o loco
<Absent-Magin> mas agora descobri o problema, são as atualizações recomendadas
<Absent-Magin> mas antes disso houve 300 outros problemas com criação de usb bootável
<xGrind> eu sempre tiro isso. vai no synaptic e tira
<Absent-Magin> mas tó pegando os macetes
<Absent-Magin> eu vou deixar só as atualizações de segurança mesmo
<Absent-Magin> xGrind: as de segurança vc atualiza?
<xGrind> Absent-Magin, atualizações recomendadas ne? confundi com pacotes recomendados
<xGrind> eu atualizo tudo
<Absent-Magin> a tá, eu não vou poder atualizar recomendadas que dae não entro mais no sistema operacional rs
<xGrind> pq nao?
<Absent-Magin> tá dando pau
<Absent-Magin> sei lá porque
<Shadowdf> Bom dia
<Absent-Magin> Shadowdf: bom dia
<Shadowdf> será que está todo mundo assistindo a final do jogo
<Shadowdf> a sala está parada
<Absent-Magin> já acabou
<Shadowdf> eu sei
<Absent-Magin> corintians foi campeão
<Absent-Magin> aa ta'rs
<Shadowdf> sim
<Shadowdf> geralmente essa sala não fica nesse paradão
<Rudolf> estudando postgresql
<Shadowdf> hun
<Shadowdf> Rudolf
<Shadowdf> vc conhece iptables né?
<Rudolf> já fui apresentado
<Shadowdf> rss
<Shadowdf> estou com uma duvida
<Shadowdf> em como  fazer o MASQUERADE da rede externa para rede interna
<Shadowdf> não tou sabendo como colocar o comando
<Shadowdf> vc pode me ajudar
<Rudolf> Shadowdf: vc quer natear sua rede interna é isso?
<Shadowdf> sim
<Shadowdf> posso te mandar o script que eu fiz
<Rudolf> Shadowdf: qual comando vc usou?
<Spiga> é ! campeão... é ! campeão.é ! campeão... é ! campeão.é ! campeão... é ! campeão.é ! campeão... é ! campeão.é ! campeão... é ! campeão.é ! campeão... é ! campeão.é ! campeão... é ! campeão.
<Shadowdf> # Rede Externa
<Shadowdf> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.1.1.0/24 -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<Shadowdf> # Rede Interna
<Shadowdf> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.1.1.0/24 -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
<Rudolf> Spiga: mais uma e toma cartão vermelho
<Shadowdf> esse é o comando
<Rudolf> Shadowdf: qual sua placa externa?
<Shadowdf> eth0
<Rudolf> então o segundo comando é inválido
<Shadowdf> essa é a duvida
<Shadowdf> não estou sabendo como colocar
<Rudolf> quem nateia é a interface externa
<Rudolf> não a interna
<Rudolf> Shadowdf: o comando está correto para a eth0
<Rudolf> Shadowdf: supondo que sua rede interna seja essa mesma
<Shadowdf> o eth1 é so apagar
<Shadowdf> sim
<Rudolf> Shadowdf: essa eth1 está incorreta
<Shadowdf> Posso lhe mandar o scrip que eu fiz
<Rudolf> Shadowdf: pastebin
<Shadowdf> como usa a pastebin
<Rudolf> Shadowdf: copia e cola
<Absent-Magin> ae galera, faz dias que estou tentando instalar o ubuntu num netbook aqui mas só dá problema, eu não tó mais entendendo o que fazer pra coisa funcionar
<Absent-Magin> sempre que formato e instalo ele fica dando bugzinhos
<Absent-Magin> e quando atualizo pauleia de vez
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: o que seriam esses bugzinhos?
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: e o que seria esse "pauleia de vez"
<Absent-Magin> mensagenzinhas de erro pra fechar instalação de atualização
<Absent-Magin> de segurança
<Absent-Magin> e quando termino a atualização e reinicia
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: e quais são as mensagens?
<Absent-Magin> nesse momento está aparecendo essa msg: erro: couldn't read file.
<Shadowdf> http://pastebin.com/5KNqET7J
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: qual file?
<Absent-Magin> sei lá
<Absent-Magin> não fala
<Absent-Magin> tava iniciando
<Absent-Magin> e não entrou
<Absent-Magin> apareceu essa msg com fundo roxo
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: funciona sem o X?
<Absent-Magin> que X?
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: ambiente gráfico
<Absent-Magin> não sei
<Rudolf> Shadowdf: vc tem duas redes internas?
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: descubra
<Absent-Magin> Rudolf: como faz pra saber? rs
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: pq pode ser problema de placa de video
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: pode ser problema de hd
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: pare o serviço do ambiente grafico
<Absent-Magin> e como eu faço isso?
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: nem imagino, não uso ubuntu
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: google it
<Absent-Magin> vc diz ir pro terminal em modo root?
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: não, digo para parar o serviço do ambiente gráfico
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: pode ser necessário ser feito pelo terminal
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: como root
<Shadowdf> e ai nntp
<Rudolf> nntp: fala piá
<nntp> hahah
<nntp> piah foi boa
<nntp> Rudolf, Shadowdf salve
<nntp> viva os loucos !
<Rudolf> nntp: no football here
<nntp> eh eu vi o jogo to feliz
<nntp> agora to configurando um dns
<Shadowdf> Rudolf é que nem eu, não gosta de futebol
<Shadowdf> eu fiz isso ontem nntp
<nntp> eu tmb nao gosto nao
<Rudolf> Shadowdf: nem é isso
<nntp> mas hoje eu fui ver neh
<Shadowdf> agora eu estou fazendo um proxy transparente
<Rudolf> Shadowdf: o problema é lotar de floor igual o Spiga fez
<nntp> eu nao sou fanatico
<nntp> kk
<Shadowdf> ai estou com dúvida em fazer o nat
<Rudolf> s/floor/flood
<Spiga> nntp: so louco?
<Shadowdf> nesse ponto vc está certo Rudolf
<Spiga> louco por ti corinthias... aki tem um bando de louco.
<nntp> Spiga, kkk isso aemano
<nntp> kkk
<Spiga> huauhauha
<Shadowdf> nntp vc me ajuda com o script aqui do firewall
<nntp> squid ?
<Shadowdf> sim
<Rudolf> Spiga: quando resolver seguir as regras me avisa
<nntp> qual o problema ?
<Shadowdf> olha ai o script
<Shadowdf> que eu fiz
<Shadowdf> http://pastebin.com/5KNqET7J
<Rudolf> Shadowdf: vc tem duas redes internas?
<Shadowdf> não
<Shadowdf> eu errei
<Shadowdf> só uma
<Rudolf> Shadowdf: pq tem s 192
<nntp> Rudineiw, <Spiga> pergunta para ele como anda a vida do palmeiras..
<Rudolf> Shadowdf: e s 10
<nntp> Rudolf,
<Rudolf> nntp: sem futebol aqui
<Rudolf> nntp: its over
<nntp> sussa
<nntp> eu nem sou muito de fut nao aeuhea Rudolf
<Rudolf> nntp: sei
<nntp> Shadowdf, isso eh iptables nao squid mas vamo lah
<nntp> serio mesmo
<Rudolf> nntp: o nat dele tá zuado
<Rudolf> Shadowdf: adiciona no script
<Rudolf> Shadowdf: iptables -Z e iptables -t nat -Z
<Rudolf> Shadowdf: lá no começo
<Rudolf> Shadowdf: para zerar tudo
<Rudolf> Shadowdf: toda vez que rodar
<Rudolf> Shadowdf: tire o source da rede para testar
<Rudolf> Shadowdf: e tente pingar de dentro para fora
<Rudolf> comece pela rede externa do firewall
<Rudolf> depois dns
<Rudolf> externo
<Rudolf> e por fim um uol.com.br da vida
<Shadowdf> a ultima linha está certa Rudineiw
<Shadowdf> Rudolf
<Shadowdf> desculpa
<nntp> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s redeinterna -o redeexterna -j masquerade
<Rudolf> nntp: calma, deixa ele testar sem limitações primeiro
<Rudolf> nntp: depois limita a rede
<Rudolf> nntp: e -o redeexterna não tem necessidade se for internet
<Rudolf> o cara até saiu para vcs pararem de incomodar ele
<Rudolf> hueheiuheiuheiueiheuhiuhe
<Shadowdf> hauha
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> falar nisso tenho que fechar uma porta aqui
<Shadowdf> Rudolf quando eu fui colocar o script  no boot do debian apresentou umas mensagens de erro
<Rudolf> Shadowdf: não sou advinho cara
<Shadowdf> o primeiro comando que deu erro foi o update-rc.d: using dependency based boot sequencing
<Rudolf> isso foi erro?
<Shadowdf> calma que eu vou postar
<Rudolf> acho que apenas um aviso
<Shadowdf> hun
<Shadowdf> o segundo é
<Shadowdf> quando eu fui executar o script
<Shadowdf> apareceu
<nntp> nossa pessoal do coringa faz barulho viu kkk
<Shadowdf> FATAL: Module ip_nar_pptp not found.
<nntp> nao tem o modulo
<nntp> acho que eh ip_nat
<nntp> nao nar
<nntp> ip_nat_pptp
<nntp> por isso ta dando erro
<Shadowdf> rss
<Shadowdf> obrigado
<nntp> mesmo assim aqui eu nao uso este modulo nao
<Shadowdf> o que esse modulo faz?
<nntp> tem q ver nao sei assim nao coisa d+ esse iptables
<Rudolf> Shadowdf: modinfo
<Rudolf> Shadowdf: eu acho que vc não precisa desse modulo
<nntp> pois eh
<Rudolf> vc nem deve usar conexão PPTP
<Shadowdf> não utilizo
<nntp> /sbin/modprobe iptable_nat
<nntp> esse he o modulo
<Absent-Magin> ae Rudolf descobri que o problema está relacionado com o update-xapian-index
<Absent-Magin> Problem Type: Crash
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: como descobriu?
<Absent-Magin> consegui acessar o sistema gráfico
<Absent-Magin> e apareceu a msg
<Shadowdf> vou ligar um outro pc
<Shadowdf> aqui na rede dele
<Shadowdf> para ver se ele vai fornecer ip
<Shadowdf> e deixar navegar
<Shadowdf> daqui a pouco eu volto
<Shadowdf> rss
<Shadowdf> ainda tenho que olhar um cupim que está na churrasqueira
<Absent-Magin> Rudolf: tem alguma idéia de como resolver?
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: nem imagino
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: se é que tem solução
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: principalmente pq vc não sabe ainda a causa do "crash"
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: cola o dmesg em um pastebin da vida por favor
<nntp> acho que esse crach ae eh outro
<nntp> crash
<Rudolf> nntp: eu to achando que o disco dele tá lá essas coisas não
<nntp> qq ta acontecendo ?
<Rudolf> nntp: não funciona muito bem após instalar
<Rudolf> nntp: e atualizar piora
<nntp> pode ser cabo
<Absent-Magin> mas depois que atualizei o kernel deu uma melhorada
<nntp> hd ele ia dar segmentation fault e os cambau
<Absent-Magin> acho que pode ter a ver com compatibilidade
<Rudolf> nntp: depende da falha
<Rudolf> nntp: onde falha
<Rudolf> nntp: pode ser um simples inode
<Rudolf> nntp: com bad block
<Rudolf> nntp: ou um setor não essencial
<nntp> eh mas ele nao rodou nada pra ver o disco ?
<Rudolf> nntp: advinha
<nntp> nao
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: coloa seu dmesg no pastebin
<nntp> vamo olhar
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: se possível o /var/log/messages também
<nntp> ubuntu nao tem messages tem /
<nntp> ?
<nntp> tem syslog
<nntp> rsyslog
<Rudolf> não sei
<nntp> foda isso ae os caras mexem d+ na estrutura original
<nntp> acho que de padrao nao tem nao messages no ubuntu
<Rudolf> nntp: mas tem arquivo de log
<Rudolf> nntp: qualquer que seja
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: manda o dmesg em algum pastebin
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: e um ls -l /var/log/
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: para vermos qual arquivo pode ser visto para nos ajudar a te ajudar
<nntp> relamente nao tem nao
<nntp> eh o syslog mesmo
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: então cola o sysloga no pastebin.com
<nntp> manda o syslog tmb
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: ou instala e usa o wgetpaste
<Absent-Magin> guenta aí rapidão
<nntp> vo no bat room ali tmb kk
<Absent-Magin> digitar no terminal ls -l /var/log/ e colar o resultado é isso?
<nntp> nao vai caber nao
<nntp> tem q ser wgetpaste mesmo
<Shadowdf> agora aconteceu uma coisa estranha aqui
<Shadowdf> liguei um not na placa de rede interna do meu serv
<Shadowdf> ela não ligou
<Shadowdf> liguei ela no meu routeador
<Shadowdf> ela ligou
<Shadowdf> vai entender
<nntp> dhcp
<Rudolf> Shadowdf: não conhecemos sua rede cara
<Rudolf> Shadowdf: tem coisas mínimas que vc tem que se virar
<Shadowdf> desculpa Rudolf
<Shadowdf> vou nessa
<Rudolf> nntp: vish, magoei o cara
<Rudolf> fala sério
<Absent-Magin> Rudolf: pastebin.com/ZrNZ6NuS
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: queremos isso -rw-r----- 1 root              adm    59428 Dez 16 11:40 dmesg
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: e isso -rw-r----- 1 syslog            adm   358531 Dez 16 11:53 syslog
<Guest73544> bom dia
<Guest73544> alguem pode tirar algumas duvidas?
<nntp> ae
<nntp> tava ali
<nntp> Rudolf, ?
<Rudolf> nntp: blza?
<Rudolf> Guest73544: ?
<nntp> Rudolf, qq aconteceu ?
<nntp> o shadow grilou ?
<Rudolf> 11:53 < Rudolf> Shadowdf: não conhecemos sua rede cara
<Rudolf> 11:54 < Rudolf> Shadowdf: tem coisas mínimas que vc tem que se virar
<Rudolf> 11:54 < Shadowdf> desculpa Rudolf
<Rudolf> 11:54 < Shadowdf> vou nessa
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> pessoal ta muito temperamental
<nntp> ainda falei dhcp
<nntp> a placa nao achou ninguem pra por nome nela nem subiu kkk
<Absent-Magin> Rudolf: dmesg: pastebin.com/5mCESahW
<Absent-Magin> Rudolf: Syslog: pastebin.com/xR2yAaGb
<Rudolf> nntp: WARNING: at /home/apw/COD/linux/arch/x86/mm/ioremap.c:83 __ioremap_caller+0x415/0x460()
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: seu usuario é apw?
<Absent-Magin> de jeito nenhum
<nntp> nossa
<Rudolf> nntp: linha 557
<Rudolf> do dmesg
<nntp> tem muito erro
<Absent-Magin> acabei de instalar rs
<Absent-Magin> e formatei hd reparticionei não tem mais nada no hd além do ubuntu
<nntp> Rudolf, rootkit
<nntp> ?
<nntp> Absent-Magin, onde tu baixou esse cd ?
<Absent-Magin> do site oficial
<Absent-Magin> e montei o usb bootável dentro de um ubuntu
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: tu já sabe virar root?
<Absent-Magin> no disk creator
<Absent-Magin> Rudolf: sei não ;/
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: digita aí no terminal
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: sudo su
<Absent-Magin> pronto
<Rudolf> apt-get update
<Absent-Magin> eu já havia feito isso
<Absent-Magin> mas não como root
<Rudolf> e ae
<Absent-Magin> bom terminou
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: esse comando só funciona como root (pelo que sei)
<Absent-Magin> parece que o procedimento ocorreu tudo certo
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin:  a não ser que tenha feito sudo apt-get update
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: mas enfim
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: fez como root se usou sudo
<Absent-Magin> fiz sudo
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: e ae, fez agora? qual o comando final?
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: sudo "é" root. porco mas root
<Absent-Magin> Lendo lista de pacotes... Pronto
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: apt-get upgrade
<Absent-Magin> ixi, da ultima vez que fiz isso pauleou tudo rs
<Absent-Magin> mas vamos lá rs
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: tá na chuva, se molha
<Rudolf> heuehiuehieuhe
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: faz diferente então
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: aptitude update
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: aptiteude safe-upgrade
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: aptitude full-upgrade
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: nessa ordem
<nntp> nao vai ter aptituide
<nntp> tem q ser apt-get
<Rudolf> nntp: tiraram do ubuntu?
<Absent-Magin> não tem mesmo
<nntp> acho que nao vem degault nao
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> Rudolf, pira ?
<Rudolf> nntp: oook
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: falha minha
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: então é cara a tapa mesmo
<nntp> so debian
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: apt-get upgrade
<nntp> upgrade da dristro rudolf?
<Absent-Magin> lá vem merda, foi...
<nntp> ou soh dos pacotes na mesma versao ?
<Rudolf> nntp: eu não vi problemas nem de hardware
<nntp> update ou upgrade
<Rudolf> nntp: update, upgrade, dist-upgrade
<nntp> ae enta c ta interado
<nntp> kkk
<Rudolf> nntp: alguns servidores debian
<Rudolf> nntp: atualmente apenas 1
<Rudolf> nntp: mas tá valendo
<Absent-Magin> hmm estranho
<Absent-Magin> foi mega rápido
<Absent-Magin> e falou 0 pacotes de tudo
<nntp> pq ja ta uptodated
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: dos 3 comandos?
<Absent-Magin> não, o aptitude não tem
<nntp> ta atualizado o sistema dele parece
<Absent-Magin> fiz o apt-get upgrade
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: apt-get dist-upgrade
<Absent-Magin> pra subir pra 12.10?
<nntp> esse ae eu corro kkk
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: vc não sobe de versão se não mecher na sources.list
<Absent-Magin> sem chance aí é caga no mundo
<Absent-Magin> a tá
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: lá onde tem o nome da versão teria que ser mudado para subir da 12.04 para 12.10
<Absent-Magin> porque a 12.10 não funciona nem que a vaca tussa
<nntp> cara esses sistem crash ae eh normal mano o sistema dele ta funcionando
<Absent-Magin> tudo 0 pacotes novamente
<Rudolf> nntp: também acho
<Rudolf> nntp: no logs
<Rudolf> nntp: e fora aquele /home sinistro
<Rudolf> nntp: pode ser erro do mantenedor do pacote
<nntp> pois eh aquilo ali parece um rootkit kk
<Rudolf> nntp: pacote == modulo
<Rudolf> nntp: né não
<nntp> e o som dele parece q ta com erro
<nntp> fora isso
<Absent-Magin> o som parece estar funcionando
<nntp> ti terminando o syslog aqui
<Absent-Magin> agora, no drivers adicionais tem 3 itens desabilitados, e se tento habilitar manda uma msg de erro falando pra eu ver o log do jockey.log
<nntp> Absent-Magin, ta tudo funcionando ?
<nntp> Rudolf, msg de crash ateh eu tenho aqui toda hora do xorg
<Rudolf> nntp: nem me fale
<Rudolf> nntp: ainda não descobri pq, mas como uso unstable
<Rudolf> nntp: normal
<nntp> Rudolf, da msg mas nao para o sistema nem parece que compromete muito entao tmb nao ligo nao
<nntp> Rudolf, ainda mais eu que to testando steam o driver eh indicado por ela
<nntp> Rudolf, acho que obrigatoriamente tem q ser o 32bits
<Rudolf> credo
<Absent-Magin> hmmm
<Absent-Magin> olha, acho que deve estar funcionando sim
<Absent-Magin> deixa eu reiniciar pra ver se vai dar tudo certo rs
<botinha> boa tarde
<nntp> ** server can't find 100.25.168.192.in-addr.arpa.: NXDOMAIN
<nntp> acho que tou sem dominio neh valido kk
<Rudolf> botinha: tarde
<nntp> botinha, eh uma menina bot ?
<Rudolf> considerando que 192.168.25.100 é classless, é mais provável que seu dns esteja de graça contigo
<botinha> Não
<Rudolf> nntp: deve ser ortopé
<nntp> kkk
<botinha> Essa êh antiga rss
<botinha> Ortope
<nntp> haha
<Rudolf> eu usei
<Rudolf> tinha o pé chato
<nntp> eu vou peter o ipfixo aqui Rudolf nao da mais nao... to limitado
<Rudolf> fome!
<Absent-Magin> olha parece estar funcionando tudo certinho
<Rudolf> Guest73544: tu ainda não falou sua duvida
<Guest73544> Rudolf: o nntp ajudou ja, obrigado
<Absent-Magin> os drivers desabilitados deixa desabilitado mesmo?
<Rudolf> nntp: parabéns
<Rudolf> nntp: bateu sua meta mensal de suporte
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: a principio sim
<Absent-Magin> então beleza
<Absent-Magin> muito obrigado Rudolf nntp resolveram meu problema :D
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: acho que nem tinha problema, mas que bom que tá tudo certo
<nntp> auehaehuae
<nntp> Absent-Magin, eh isso se tiver tudo funcionando deixa desabilitado sim pq nao tem motivo pra instalar so se voce perceber algum problema ae a gente ve o que faz
<Absent-Magin> Rudolf: bom, eu não instalei as atualizações recomendadas
<nntp> Guest62334, tamo ae
<Absent-Magin> mas acho que nem vou arriscar rs
<Absent-Magin> deixa assim que tá funcionando
<Absent-Magin> e não guento mais formatar essa birosca
<nntp> Absent-Magin, unica coisa que da problema quando atualiza eh pl de video
<nntp> se voce aprender a remover e reinstalar o driver de video pela linha de comando acabaram teus problemas
<nntp> ta na hora do rango aqu
<nntp> eu vou comer algo pra depois ver se ainda temino meu dns hoje
<Absent-Magin> mas parece que quando eu atualizei o kernel ele resolveu o problema de vídeo nntp
<nntp> Absent-Magin, pois eh aqui toda vez que eu atualizo ele dana o video mas nada de desesperar nao soh reisntalar faço com prazer
<nntp> Absent-Magin, e sistema linux eh legal deixar sempre atualizado
<nntp> vo pegar a xepa kk
<Absent-Magin> Rudolf: vc sabe se GetDeb ainda é bom?
<Absent-Magin> e funcional?
<fpfj> alguem pode me dar uma força?
<Absent-Magin> alguém vivo?
<Absent-Magin> ou alguém morto?
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: comendo
<Absent-Magin> Rudolf: bom apetite então :D
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos> erro: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY
<pauloolhos> Ja ocorreu 5 vezes em 1 semana
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: disco zuado
<Rudolf> fsck
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: se não for falha de energia, sugiro backup urgente
<pauloolhos> dou o comando pra resolver fsck resolve
<pauloolhos> depois aparece novamente
<pauloolhos> Ja formatei
<JoaoSantana> boa tarde, pessoas.
<pauloolhos> Rudolf: sera que é falha no disco
<pauloolhos> BledBlock
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: bled?
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: essa inconsistência aparece onde?
<Rudolf> JoaoSantana: tarde
<pauloolhos> bad block
<JoaoSantana> Rudolf, :)
<pauloolhos> Sera que é erro fisico no HD
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: repetitivamente, pode ser
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: vc tem que analisar seu dmesg
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: seus logs
<pauloolhos> Rudolf
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: mas pode ser um mal contato (em caso de notebook) ou do flat/fita do disco em caso de desktop
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: pode ser poeira também
<pauloolhos> Peguei o disco rigido e troquei de PC
<pauloolhos> depois de corrigido o problema
<pauloolhos> passou 3 dias o mesmo erro
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: falhas de energia?
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: desligou de forma incorreta?
<pauloolhos> nao
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: então é hardware mesmo
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: mas confirme com o dmesg+logs
<pauloolhos> rudolf
<pauloolhos> vou verificar
<Absent-Magin> Rudolf: como instalo o GetDeb ?
<Absent-Magin> não consigo baixar
<Absent-Magin> nem nada
<Absent-Magin> tenso
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: não imagino o que seja isso
<pauloolhos> Rudolf: como faço a anelize desse arquivo
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: lendo
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: procurando erros
<Absent-Magin> é um repositório
<pauloolhos> Poderia me ajudar?
<pauloolhos> por favor?
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: https://answers.launchpad.net/getdeb.net/+question/19579
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: como?
<pauloolhos> pra saber se o hd esta com problema?
<pauloolhos> Poderia me ajudar a analisar pra saber se o hd esta rum?
<pauloolhos> ruim?
<Absent-Magin> Rudolf: o site oficial deles não tá rolando direito
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: aí não tem o que ser feito
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: procure por mensagens de erro
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: alertas
<Absent-Magin> Rudolf: que chato ;/
<pauloolhos> Error - 22 checking image file
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: qual o contexto do erro?
<pauloolhos> PSo um instante
<pauloolhos> qual a pagina que disponibizo uma escrita
<pauloolhos> pra não colar aqui?
<JoaoSantana> pauloolhos, pastebin.ubuntu.com
<pauloolhos> valeu
<pauloolhos> Rudolf:
<pauloolhos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1443692/
<pauloolhos> Pode visualizar por favor?
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: desabilite a hibernação
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: não é seu disco
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: mas não está funcionando corretamente
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: e FODENDO seu filesystem
<pauloolhos> O disco nao esta funcionando corretamente?
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: não, a hibernação
<pauloolhos> Realmente ele ficou hibernado!!! uns 2 horas
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: eu te aconselho a desabilitar do seu sistema
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: faz um "shutdown -Fr now"
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: quando puder
<pauloolhos> Ele ficou hibernado ... Quando desliguei o PC ele voltou com o erro
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: é, parece que tá zuado
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: algum driver infeliz
<pauloolhos> Rudolf: Estava usando o Debain 6.0.6
<pauloolhos> E deu o mesmo problema
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: algum driver infeliz
<pauloolhos> Ai voltei pro Debian 6.0.4 o mesmo problema
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: que não é suportado corretamente
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: mas todos com hibernação?
<pauloolhos> Todos com hibernação.
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: tente desabilitar por um tempo
<pauloolhos> rudolf:
<pauloolhos> obrigado
<pauloolhos> vou desabilitar
<pauloolhos> Rudolf:
<pauloolhos> Se eu trocar de Hardware resolveria esse problema?
<pauloolhos> Instalando o sistema operacional novamente
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: poooode ser que sim
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: se for alguma incompatibilidade da hibernação com seu hardware atual
<pauloolhos> Volto ja
<faccao_bnz> ola galera boa tarde
<Rudolf> tarrrde
<faccao_bnz> alguem ode me ajudar to com um problema no meu ubuntu
<faccao_bnz> pode*
<Rudolf> faccao_bnz: não pergunte por ajuda, apenas pergunte
<faccao_bnz> ok desculpa
<Rudolf> faccao_bnz: não precisa se desculpar
<faccao_bnz> ok
<faccao_bnz> eu ligo o notebook aparece as opcoes de entrar em modo text, modo de recuperacao  e tal mais depois  que tento entrar no modo text  pra entrar na tela de usuario  em vez de aparecer ela aparece uma tela preta com um error
<Rudolf> faccao_bnz: que "error"?
<faccao_bnz> aparece isso aqui na tela preta mount: mounting /dev/disk/by-uuid/d709c459-78a4-458a-a87a-a1f906fe3 on /root failed: Invalid argument mount: mounting /dev on/root/dev failed: no such file or directory mount: mounting /sys on/root/sys failed: no such file or directory mount: mounting /proc on/root/proc failed: no such file or directory traget filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init. no init found. Try passing init=bootarg. 
<faccao_bnz> ae pede pra me digita um comando mais eu nao sei que comando [e
<Rudolf> faccao_bnz: pede para tu digitar o que?
<faccao_bnz> eu entro no modo de recuperacao e aparece esse mesmo error ae
<faccao_bnz> Enter 'Help' for a list of built-in commends.
<Rudolf> faccao_bnz: instalação nova?
<faccao_bnz> eu digito help e aparece uma mensagem  mais eu nao anotei o que tinha na menagem
<faccao_bnz> nao
<faccao_bnz> isso aconteceu logo quando eu reiniciei o notebook
<Rudolf> vish
<Rudolf> passo!
<Rudolf> atualização == morte
<Rudolf> vou estudar
<faccao_bnz> ontem a noite eu fiz a limpeza do sistema  e nao tinha ainda  reiniciado ele
<faccao_bnz> eu to usando aqui o backtrack no liveUSB e olhei aqui nao consigo acessar o hd  do notebook  da uma menssagem tbm
<faccao_bnz> como se ele  estivese bloqueado
<faccao_bnz> aparece isso aqui quando tento acessar o hd pelo backtrack
<faccao_bnz> An error occurred while accessing '146.3 GiB Hard Drive', the system responded: org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.UnknownFailure: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so
<rafael__m> alguem ai poderia me ajudar com relaçao ao eclipse no ubuntu??
<YanGM> olá
<Rafael_Neri> oi
<Absent-Magin> buenas
<Fisico> qual a melhor forma de instalar o linux em um netbook?
<Fisico> tirar o windows
<Fisico> ele não boota pelo pen
<Fisico> será q com o ubuntu ele bota?
<nntp-off> ?
<goole> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U70h4ZDRAC4 esse botãozinho vende em loja?
<nntp> google fora do ar youtube ?
<Danniel-Lara> pois é eu vi agora
<Danniel-Lara> aqui esta fora também
<paulo> oi
<nntp> Rudolf,
<nntp> duvida cruel
<nntp> notebook ou desktop ?
<nntp> faixa de preço 3000
<nntp> Rudolf, ateh uns 3.500 rola
<nntp> Rudolf, qq tu acha ?
<xGrind> eu prefiro desktop
<Rudolf> nntp: depende do seu uso
<Rudolf> nntp: mas atualmente prefiro notebook
<nntp> Rudolf, eu sou um fan de desktop
<Rudolf> nntp: são melhores
<Rudolf> nntp: mas não tem mobilidade
<Rudolf> nntp: rsrsrrsr
<nntp> Rudolf, kkk
<nntp> Rudolf, eu to sem um notebook bom
<nntp> Rudolf, meu note tem + de 10 anos
<Rudolf> vish
<nntp> lol
<nntp> hp compac top 512 de ram kkk
<nntp> hp pavillion
<nntp> duro viu
<felipealmeida> booa noite
<nntp> meu 1o i7
<nntp> ser ou nao ser
<nntp> no fedora eh muito mais complicado achar um erro do que no debian
<Rudolf> nntp: http://inkstiras.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/PANE-DO-GOOGLE.jpg
<nntp> Rudolf, o google hoje deu pau mesmo kkk
<Rudolf> nem vi
<Rudolf> fim de semana
<Rudolf> ainda mais depois das provas
<Rudolf> passei dormindo
<Rudolf> esposa viajando
<Rudolf> tééééeio
<Rudolf> dio
<Absent-Magin> Rudolf: como faço pra formatar meu hd de uma forma boa? o gparted parece que deixa vários arquivos lá ainda, e acho que isso pode ser um dos problemas que não se resolve meu linux
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: gparted acredito que apenas cria a partição
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: formatar é com dd ou mkfs
<Absent-Magin> via terminal?
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: sempre que eu te responder algo é terminal. quando não for te aviso
<Absent-Magin> e qual a melhor forma pra formatar?
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: dd escreve bit a bit
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: logo demora horrores, mas zera
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: mkfs é mais rápido, mas apenas recria o filesystem, também zerado
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: muda apenas o nível
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: se não estiver fazendo queima de arquivo, mkfs lhe serve
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda1 (POR EXEMPLO!)
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: a partição deve estar desmontada
<Absent-Magin> unmount /dev/sda1 ?
<Rudolf> pode ser (como exemplo)
<Rudolf> não sei o que vc está formatando
<Rudolf> como geralmente o windows fica em /dev/sda1
<Rudolf> tome cuidado com o que está fazendo
<Absent-Magin> não tem windows, só linux
<Absent-Magin> e vou limpar total o hd
<Absent-Magin> eu tenho sda1 linux
<Absent-Magin> sda5 swap
<Absent-Magin> sda6 arquivos
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: swap não tem necessidade
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: mas, go ahead
<Absent-Magin> e como desmonto então?
<Rudolf> tá certo
<Rudolf> umount /dev/sdaX
<xGrind> alguem ae usando ubuntu 12.10?
<Celso> xubuntu 12.10
<Absent-Magin> Celso:  porque xubuntu e não ubuntu?
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: xfce4
<Celso> Absent-Magin:  prefiro o xfce4
<Celso> do que o gnome
<Absent-Magin> é a interface gráfica?
<Celso> ou unitu
<Celso> sim
<Celso> unity
<Absent-Magin> hmmm
<Absent-Magin> entnedi
<Rudolf> Celso: tem unity no xubuntu?
<Absent-Magin> Rudolf: fiz aqui a formatação, mas tá dizendo que meu hd tem coisa dentro ainda
<Celso> disse que prefiro o xfce4 do que gnome ou unity
<Rudolf> Celso: mas tem ou não
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: "diz" não me ajuda muito
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: o que diz?
<Absent-Magin> entrei no gparted
<Celso> no xubuntu o padrao é xfce4
<Absent-Magin> e tá lá sda1 usado 2.74Gb
<Absent-Magin> sda6 usado 4.91Gb
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: então vc não formatou
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: me fale passo a passo o que vc fez
<Absent-Magin> entrei no terminal:
<Absent-Magin> sudo su
<Rudolf> ok
<Absent-Magin> mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda1
<Absent-Magin> executou tudo certinho e concluiu
<Rudolf> como sabe que executou certinho?
<Absent-Magin> ae fiz na sda6
<Absent-Magin> porque fez uma lista de caracteres e no final apareceu, concluido
<Rudolf> lista de caracteres
<Rudolf> o que dizia nessa lista?
<Absent-Magin> vou colar o processo no pastebin, guenta aí
<Rudolf> perando
<Absent-Magin> Rudolf: pastebin.com/ABRJNm4k
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: realmente fez certo
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: então só me resta concluir que vc está olhando no lugar errado
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: ou seu programa de "olhar" está mais loco que o batman
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/algumlugar
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: df -h
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: ls -l /mnt/algumlugar
<Absent-Magin> ok, e agora Rudolf  ?
<Rudolf> agora o q?
<Absent-Magin> fiz os comandos que vc falou, ,e agora? rs
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: vc fez e não entendeu o que faz?
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: era só para vc conferir o que tinha dentro do seu /dev/sda1
<Rudolf> Absent-Magin: qual foi a resposta?
#ubuntu-br 2013-12-09
<Dionattan> Estou com problemas na central de programas do ubuntu
<Dionattan> agluem pode me ajudar
<astroo-> ola poe a duvida e da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Dionattan> a central de programas do ubuntu não esta abrindo
<Dionattan> ela inicia e depois fica com uma tela escura
<Dionattan> parecendo quando ocorre no windows "windows não responde"
<Dionattan> ???
<tica> na instalação do ubuntu 13.10 tranca na parte 'criando sistema de arquivos ext4' o que eu faço?
<isa> oi
<isa> alguem pode me ajudar?
<musashi123> oi pessoal
<musashi123> queria tirar uma duvida
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<jxajro> Alo! Alguém sabe ou pode indicar um site que ensine a mexer com o programa DVD Styler???
<victor__> ooi
<victor__> alguem ai ?
<Antonio__> boa tarde!
<elisboa> boa
<Antonio__> sou novato na utilização do ubuntu, e estou tendo dificuldades em me adaptar, gaveria algum manual para iniciantes?
<Antonio__> haveria
<ronan_> Como baixo o adobe flash player no meu ubuntu ?
<notrev> ronan_, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<chouga> Boa tarde a todos!
<elisboa> boa
<x_root> galera, tem como saber se um disco/pendrive/cartão de memoria át sendo lido pelo sistema?
<x_root> pq coloquei aqui, mas não montou.. e ontem tava pegando normal..
<Antonius_> boa tarde!
<Antonius_> Alguem pode me ajudar a instalar o win2-7pack_v6.8.3 no meu ubuntu? sou novato e não estou conseguindo instalar!
<xGrind> Antonius_, pra q serve isso?
<Antonius_> deixa o ubuntu com visual de windws seven.
<xGrind> hmm. vou ver aki
<Antonius_> valeu brigadão irmão!!!
<Antonius_> link de onde encontrei o arquivo: http://www.techtudo.com.br/dicas-e-tutoriais/noticia/2011/03/como-deixar-o-ubuntu-com-cara-do-windows.html
<xGrind> Antonius_, ja viu esse link? http://askubuntu.com/questions/292639/how-to-make-latest-ubuntu-look-like-windows-7
<Antonius_> vi esse link, mas como a explicação está em inglês ficou ainda mais difícil!. kkk
<Antonius_> hoje é o meu primeiro dia usando o ubuntu, e estou achando mais difícil do que decifrar aramaico arcaico!. kkk
<Antonius_> se tivesse a interface windows seria uma forma de ir aos poucos me familiarizando com o sistema!...
<xGrind> Antonius_, http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2010/04/ubuntu-com-visual-do-windows-7/
<Antonius_> valeu velhão, vou dar uma lida lá!!!
<xGrind> o ruim é q vc começou a usar linux agora, vai ser dificil ensinar algumas coisas. pra mudar tema assim, tem muito comando
<Antonius_> pois é acabei de ler fiz o que se pediu mas me perdi no caminho!... quando clico para instalar o programa ele abre um bloco de notas com muitos comando e só!...
<Antonius_> não queria ter que apagar o ubuntu... mas a cada minuto vejo que essa será a única solução... parece ser um sistema para poucos...
<Antonius_> a maioria dos tutoriais dá informações pela metade... deduzindo que todos conhecem o sistema...
<Antonius_> e olhe que eu estou lendo tutoriais desde 7 da manhã...
<Antonius_> agora sei porque apesar de todos os prós o sistema não decola!
<xGrind> Antonius_, tem qts de memoria ram ai?
<xGrind> Antonius_, pode usar o kubuntu, que usa KDE e é mais parecido com windows 7
<xGrind> www.kubuntu.org
<Antonius_> tenho 1 gb de ram...
<xGrind> 1gb ? O.o
<vicente_> Galera, estou com um problema... baixei a imagem iso do Ubuntu 13, aqui do site ubuntu-br, e gravei num DVD.. ocorre que meu Dell Vostro 3550 não está lendo o DVD no boot.. pra instalar.. alguém sabe porque?
<xGrind> recomendo entao usar lubuntu, que é um ubuntu mais leve
<xGrind> vicente, ja verificou na setup se está pra ler o DVD antes do HD?
<vicente_> sim xGrind.. já entrei na BIOS, configurei pra boot pelo CD/DVD.. ele fica lendo e depois descarta (como se no disco não tivesse nenhum arquivo pra boot)
<xGrind> estranho
<vicente_> já tentei também gravar o conteúdo da imagem num pendrive.. coloquei o boot pelo pen drive.. tb não dá certo..
<vicente_> pois é.. vou procurar algo no fórum aqui..
<hggdh> como foi copiada a imagem para o DVD/pendrive?
<vicente_> baixei o iso do site, emulei pelo Daemon.. e copiei o conteúdo no DVD/pendrive
<xGrind> ta errado
<xGrind> vicente, baixa o unetbootin
<hggdh> vicente_: pois este o detalhe que desejo-- *como* foi feita a cópia?
<vicente_> pelo windows mesmo... tipo, joguei o conteúdo no dvd... e mandei gravar.. heheh mto amador isso???
<hggdh> errado... siga a sugestão do xGrind
<vicente_> ok galera... então eu baixo o unetbootin?
<vicente_> ele faz o q?
<xGrind> http://ubuntued.info/3-maneiras-de-instalar-o-ubuntu-atraves-duma-pen-usb
<xGrind> grava a imagem no pendrive
<hggdh> cria um disco capaz de ser booted
<xGrind> vicente, aqui é melhor, pq mostra no windows mesmo: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/USBCreator
<vicente_> ah legal.. era isso mesmo que precisava.. Obrigado xGrind e hggdh
<vicente_> valeu!!
<xGrind> vicente, o/
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<cleitonlct> Quando vou iniciar a instalação pede um login e senha alguém pode me dizer o login e senha ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> oi , tudo bem :) ?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<mirqui> que bom , , aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<RxDx> alguém está tendo problemas para pesquisar na busca do google (e entrar no site do google tb) pelo chrome no ubuntu 13.04? Só no chrome, no firefox entra normal...
<douglasdg> minha internet não funciona no 13,10
<astroo-> ola poe a duvida toda e da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<douglasdg> Instalei o  ubuntu 13,10 porem não abre a internet e ta tudo conectado
<douglasdg> da como se tivesse a rede desconectada
<douglasdg> dfsfa bd
#ubuntu-br 2013-12-10
<deusr> olá pessoal, estou tendo um problema, e isso acontece com o ubuntu 12.04 e o 13.10, quando plugo o iphone ou o ipod, aparece a seguinte mensagem... "DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)"
<astroo-> ola
<deusr> alguém aqui tem iphone, ipad, ipod?
<astroo-> deusr  deve haver  canais da apple no freenode
<deusr> astroo-, mas to plugando no ubuntu :)
<astroo-> ok
<hellnight> galera eu tenho um note com processador i3 segunda geração e 4gb ram ddr3, compensa instalar o ubuntu 13.10 32 ou 64bits?
<xGrind> 64
<MEIRANETO> Opaa alguem por aqui
<astroo-> eu sempre
<MEIRANETO> Personalizar ubuntu
<MEIRANETO> Alguem tem uma dica ai
<xGrind> google.com
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<elisboa> ciao
<JoBArTe_Skuld> bom dia a todos \o\
<elisboa> bom dia, JoBArTe_Skuld
<JoBArTe_Skuld> eu ia perguntar algo totalmente fora do contexto, ai me lembrei que o google (embora não gosto dele) é uma boa solução
<JoBArTe_Skuld> https://yithlibrary.herokuapp.com/ achei algo até legal, mas não sei se serve :(
<elisboa> JoBArTe_Skuld: duckduckgo.com ou startpage.com
<JoBArTe_Skuld> elisboa, eu uso duck duck go, mas as vezes me esqueço dele XD
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<elisboa> buenos
<mirqui> tudo bem :) ?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> cara, pesquisei sobre alterar o display do apt-get, achei nada não :(
<JoBArTe_Skuld> ou eu não estou usando os termos corretos para pesquisa
<JoBArTe_Skuld> cara, eu comprei um notebook com 16gb de memoria para eu poder brincar com virtualização
<JoBArTe_Skuld> mas que tristeza, o processador é dual core e não quad core :(
<Guest37417> yaeeeeee
<JoBArTe_Skuld> cara, como eu queria um soft no estilo irfan view para ubuntu :(
<rbelem> JoBArTe_Skuld, http://alternativeto.net/software/irfanview/ :-D Tem algum nessa lista?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> rbelem, ja vi esta lista antes, nenhum chega perto
<JoBArTe_Skuld> o melhor da lista é o xnview
<JoBArTe_Skuld> eu vou tentar mais uma vez rodar o iview pelo wine :(
<JoBArTe_Skuld> em pensar que uso o irfan view desde o windows 95 XD
 * rbelem queria que o dia tivesse 48h
<JoBArTe_Skuld> rbelem, porque?
<rbelem> JoBArTe_Skuld, por que assim eu poderia gastar mais tempo desenvolvendo algumas apps que sinto falta
<JoBArTe_Skuld> rbelem, verdade
<JoBArTe_Skuld> estou com alguns projetos parados tbem
<Novatum> bom dia!!!!!
<Novatum> uma ajuda please!
<Novatum> como coloco o endereço ip na lan do ubuntu?
<Novatum> alguem ajuda um ex-viciado em windows a não voltar para as drogas cybernaticas? ... kkkkk
<hggdh> Novatum: como assim colocar o endereço IP?
<Novatum> meu note pega wifi numa boa, mas não estou conseguindo conectar via cabo... é que na empresa onde trabalho é necessario colocar as informações de ip para liberar acesso... sei fazer isso no windows, mas não no ubuntu!
<hggdh> Novatum: use o Network-Manager (o icone de rede na parte superior direita); alt-click lá, se seleccione "editar configuração"
<Novatum> no windows basta ir em: ferramtas de internet > conexões > configurações da LAN e digitar o IP...
<Novatum> deu certo não, mas valeu!
<Novatum> fui!
<hggdh> ?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<ULD> baixei o aplicativo para instalar em CD ele vem com 784 megas...
<ULD> que faço?
<ULD> então?
<hggdh> ULD: use um DVD ou um pendrive. E use unetbootin para gravar a imagem
<ULD> pois é...
<ULD> em cd não cabe?
<ULD> genia
<ULD> l
<hggdh> não
<ULD> putx
<ULD> como isso passou direto?
<hggdh> ?
<ULD> to sem dvd agora na mao
<hggdh> já faz algum tempo que as imagens do Ubuntu não mais cabem em um CD
<ULD> meu 12.04 entrou em modo de segurança, depois que começou dar problemas no de io entrance
<ULD> qual versão posso pegar que caiba?
<ULD> mue hd tá indo pro pau
<hggdh> certamente a 10.04 cabe. Não me recordo do tamanho das mais recentes
<ULD> tentei recuperar agora nem entra mais
<ULD> foi pro saco
<ULD> tente fsk
<ULD> e achei um cara que fala de um programa mfck.ext4 -n
<ULD> ai fiz um segurite no pendrive
<ULD> mas do nada falhou e nao carrega
<ULD> quando entro com modo segury, ele so entra no loggin depois falha
<ULD> fica voltando pro loggin
<ULD> o windows continua funcionando
<ULD> quero recuperar os arquivos
<ULD> e ver se consigo isolar o blocks com problema
<ULD> mas não se se eu formatar o hd vai solucionar isso
<ULD> tem algum comando que poderia usar para tirar os blocos com defeito?
<ULD> quando formatar ele°
<ULD> vlw
<exploitzen> boa tarde senhores.
<r13n> boa
<joelwallis> Onde são salvos as customizações feitas pelo unity-tweak-tool no ambiente do Unity? É possível versionar isso com Git? :)
<sky_fy> tardee
<hggdh> joelwallis: creio que sob ~/.local ou ~/.config. E sim, é possível versionar. Mas o difícil é saber quando...
<joelwallis> hggdh: eu tenho um repo dotfiles no github. se esses dados forem salvos em dot-files já é tudo que preciso :P
<JoBArTe_Skuld> http://canaltech.com.br/analise/software/Quatro-razoes-para-nao-utilizar-o-Linux/
 * JoBArTe_Skuld triste :(
<sky_fy> porque nao usar o Linux?
<sky_fy> linux ta tao facil hoje em dia que so falta falar
<sky_fy> o cara me fala no artigo que precisa de conhecimentos avancados
<sky_fy> lamentavel
<JoBArTe_Skuld> sky_fy, alguns pontos eu concordo, mas outros não tem porque
<JoBArTe_Skuld> boas distros hoje estão maduras, ubuntu, mint, fedora
<JoBArTe_Skuld> opensuse
<sky_fy> sim
<sky_fy> a verdade e que o Linux me supre bem
<sky_fy> uso linux a desde 2000
<JoBArTe_Skuld> fora que a steam esta investindo pesado agora no linux, o que vai nos ajudar
<sky_fy> e digo que so preciso do windows para jogar alguns jogos
<sky_fy> de resto nada
<JoBArTe_Skuld> sky_fy, eu uso desde 2003
<JoBArTe_Skuld> da época do conectiva 8
<JoBArTe_Skuld> e tenho windows em um dos notebooks de casa
<JoBArTe_Skuld> da para coexistir sem problemas
<sky_fy> sim
<JoBArTe_Skuld> esta é uma das coisas que eu sonho nos smartphones em um futuro proximo
<JoBArTe_Skuld> eu poder escolher que SO eu quero nele
<sky_fy> eu so da epoca que o unico navegador no Linux era o netscape
<sky_fy> que navegar na internet com winmodem era um parto
 * JoBArTe_Skuld particularmente não curte o android
<sky_fy> o que esta acontecendo e o seguinte
<sky_fy> com essa onde de smartphones e tablets
<sky_fy> pessoal esta deixando de usar sistemas operacionais em casa
<sky_fy> por isso, o nicho do linux no desktop que ja era pequeno
<sky_fy> tende a ficar mais pequeno ainda
<sky_fy> quem nao se lembra alguns anos atras, todo mundo tinha curiosidade em testar e usar Linux
<JoBArTe_Skuld> sky_fy, em contra partida, o 'linux' dos dispositivos podem aumentar
<sky_fy> hoje em dia nao, infelizmente, mas isso gracas aos novos metodos de acesso a internet
<JoBArTe_Skuld> hoje eu queria escolher um SO para meu celular, mas não posso, ou é android ou android
<sky_fy> eu acho o android melhor que o IOS
<JoBArTe_Skuld> sky_fy, eu tbem gosto do android
<sky_fy> IOS ate um tempo atras nem abria 2 processos ao mesmo tempo
<sky_fy> android e muito mais robusto
<JoBArTe_Skuld> a unica coisa q eu não gosto dele é que ele é amarrado ao google
<JoBArTe_Skuld> e eu com minhas paranoias de segurança, não gosto de algo local associado a uma conta online
<sky_fy> quanto a ele ser preso ao google nao vejo problema
<Peregrino_> boa tarde amigos!
<JoBArTe_Skuld> sky_fy, eu queria que isto fosse opcional, não requisito para o SO funcionar
<sky_fy> ah sim, quanto a sincronizacao de informacoes na nuvem do google te entendo
<sky_fy> mas isso e uma tendencia geral futura que veio para ficar ne
<JoBArTe_Skuld> sky_fy, sim, mas vc não concorda que gostaria de ter o controle sobre isto?
<Peregrino_> por favor, me ajudem a instalar um tema no ubuntu, sou leigo, uso o ubuntu a menos de 24 horas!
<JoBArTe_Skuld> ubuntu one por exemplo, se eu não quiser mais, eu tiro
<JoBArTe_Skuld> ja no android não tem como tirar o vinculo
<sky_fy> ah man, e complicado hoje em dia isso, sabe porque?
<sky_fy> se vc pensar, quem e que baixa e-mails por ex via pop3 hoje?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> um dos motivos pelo qual eu apoio com força o firefoxOS é por conta disto
<Peregrino_> alguem???
<sky_fy> ninguem, e todo IMAP, portanto se vc partir desta premissa, quase tudo ta na nuvem ou em servidores externos
<JoBArTe_Skuld> sky_fy, sim, dados de email não tem problema
<JoBArTe_Skuld> o que me pergunto é, quem me garante que o google não esta rastreando minhas rotas neste momento por exemplo?
<Peregrino_> Alguem pode ajudar esse humilde novato em ubuntu?...
<JoBArTe_Skuld> Peregrino_, qual sua dúvida?
<sky_fy> esse assunto e muito complexo, se vc tiver essa paranoia vc nao compra nada em cartao de credito por ex
<sky_fy> quer saber mais da sua vida dos que as operadoras de cartao de credito?
<Peregrino_> como faço para instalar um tema no ubuntum... já fiz dowload de um mas não consigo instalar!
<JoBArTe_Skuld> Peregrino_, qual versão do ubuntu você esta usando?
<Peregrino_> 13.04
<sky_fy> essas operadoras tem um sistema de inteligencia fudidoooo que dada a preferencia de milhoes de pessoas passam informacoes para as principais lojas existentes
<JoBArTe_Skuld> Peregrino_, então presumo que você esta usando o ubuntu unity
<JoBArTe_Skuld> se o tema que você fez download é para gnome ou kde, não funcionará
<Peregrino_> e o que isso significa?
<Peregrino_> onde acho temas para o 13.04?
<Peregrino_> mas na verdade admito que não sei nem como começar a instalação!
<JoBArTe_Skuld> ta ai uma pergunta dificil
<JoBArTe_Skuld> não sei se existe temas para unity, o que com certeza deve ter
 * JoBArTe_Skuld usa gnome
<Peregrino_> o que é gnome?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> Peregrino_, https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME
<Peregrino_> e como saberei se isso ta no meu ubuntu?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> Peregrino_, você instalou a versão 13.04, então com certeza você esta usando o ubuntu unity
<JoBArTe_Skuld> Peregrino_, https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unity_%28interface_de_usu%C3%A1rio%29
<JoBArTe_Skuld> sky_fy, verdade, mas o que eu puder fazer para evitar a exposição, eu faço xD
<JoBArTe_Skuld> minha nuvem computacional por exemplo, é dentro da minha rede
<JoBArTe_Skuld> uso servidores proprios para hospedagem, email e dns
<JoBArTe_Skuld> pelo menos na fonte eles não capturam os dados XD
<Peregrino_> então não há como usar temas no meu ubuntu?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> Peregrino_, eu não posso te dizer com certeza, mas eu desconheço temas para o unity
<JoBArTe_Skuld> uma das possíveis soluções poderia ser instalar no lugar o gnome ou o cinnamon, porém, como você não é usuário avançado conforme tu disse, eu desaconselho
<JoBArTe_Skuld> cinnamon tem ótimos temas por sinal
<Lambertini> boa tarde, alguém pode me dar uma mão? caiu uma chuva aqui com ela um raio que queimou todas as placas de rede ligadas no roteador que fritou. Comprei uma Realtek 8139C Fabricada pela Leadership o linux reconhece com lspci
<Peregrino_> obrigado.
<JoBArTe_Skuld> Droga, temo por tem inconscientemente ofendido ele :(
<JoBArTe_Skuld> alias, desculpem pela primeira palavra, esqueci das regras por um segundo
<JoBArTe_Skuld> Lambertini, certo, o que você deseja fazer?
<Lambertini> [JoBArTe_Skuld] fazer ela funciona
<JoBArTe_Skuld> Lambertini, é para uso de desktop ou terminal?
<Lambertini> dos dois
<JoBArTe_Skuld> *interface de desktop
<Lambertini> sim, de desktoop
<JoBArTe_Skuld> Lambertini, para o destkop, você vai no ícone da rede > Editar conexões
<JoBArTe_Skuld> vai abrir uma janela, aonde você vai clicar em "adicionar"
<Lambertini> nops, não tenho interface gráfica
<JoBArTe_Skuld> ...
<JoBArTe_Skuld> Lambertini, sua rede é editada na mão ou você usa networkmanager?
<Lambertini> na mão
<JoBArTe_Skuld> então você pelo lscpi vai pegar o mac da placa
<JoBArTe_Skuld> feito isto, você vai digitando o comando 'ifconfig ehtN' aonde N é o numero da placa de rede
<JoBArTe_Skuld> quando você achar a eth correspondente a esta placa nova, você vai usar ele na edição do arquivo interfaces do network
<Lambertini> JoBArTe_Skuld já fiz tudo isso, mesmo porque meu ip tá configurado já em network, interface
<JoBArTe_Skuld> Lambertini, você ja sabe qual é a eth vinculada a sua placa de rede?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> porque o que ocorre? para cada nova placa de rede adicionada ao linux, ele atribui um numero crescente ao eth
<Lambertini> [JoBArTe_Skuld] a eth0 queimou, era onboard, então desabilitei ela na placa mãe, depois fui em /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules e apaguei tudo e rebotei
<Lambertini> agora ela tá como eth0
<JoBArTe_Skuld> Lambertini, você conferiu se o mac apresentado no lspci e no 70-persistent-net.rules confere?
<Lambertini> [JoBArTe_Skuld] nops
<Lambertini> deixa me ver
<Lambertini> era pra conferir né, se apaguei tudo
<Lambertini> e rebotei ele tinha que reescrever
<JoBArTe_Skuld> se bem que não sei se o lspci mostra todos os dados da placa
<Lambertini> o mac não
<JoBArTe_Skuld> Lambertini, não
<Lambertini> mostra só a placa
<Lambertini> não mostra o mac
<JoBArTe_Skuld> hmm
<JoBArTe_Skuld> tem o arp, mas não se se aplica a este caso
<JoBArTe_Skuld> Lambertini, você só tinha a eth0, correto?
<Lambertini> sim
<Lambertini> tinha
<JoBArTe_Skuld> Lambertini, faça então o comando ifconfig eth1 só por precauçao
<Lambertini> dá que não existe
<Lambertini> como disse
<Lambertini> apaguei o 70-persistent-net.rules
<JoBArTe_Skuld> então ele realmente associou eth0 a nova placa
<Lambertini> ela entreou no lugar da eth0
 * JoBArTe_Skuld pensando
<JoBArTe_Skuld> Lambertini, você configurou a rede desta placa como dhcp ou estatico?
<Lambertini> estatico
<JoBArTe_Skuld> Lambertini, quando você pinga localhost, ele vai normal?
<Lambertini> sim
<Lambertini> aliás
<Lambertini> ele pinga
<Lambertini> mas perde os dados
<JoBArTe_Skuld> Lambertini, em localhost?
<Lambertini> pingo localhost mesmo? ping localhost?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> yep
<Lambertini> pera
<Lambertini> vai normal
<JoBArTe_Skuld> certo, agora tenta pinga o ip que você associou a esta placa de rede
<Lambertini> nada
<Lambertini> destinations host alguma coisa
<d70> boa tarde
<Josue_Rezende> Saudações
<d70> alguém utiliza o Quassel?
<Josue_Rezende> pessoal comprei um not da dell inspirion 15r e não consigo fazer o dual boot alguem pode me ajudar?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> Lambertini, estranho
<JoBArTe_Skuld> problema que não posso ajudar mais, expediente aqui acabou
<JoBArTe_Skuld> :(
<JoBArTe_Skuld> Josue_Rezende, comprei um 15r estes dias
<JoBArTe_Skuld> estou esperando chegar, embora triste
<JoBArTe_Skuld> tem teclado numerico e o processador é dual e não quad core
<JoBArTe_Skuld> mas os 16Gb de RAM ha de me deixar mais feliz pelo menos
<Lambertini> se eu tento restartar
<Lambertini> Reconfiguring interfaces if-up.d/mountnfs [eth0]: lock /var/run/network/mountnfs exist, not monting
<Josue_Rezende> JoBArTe_Skuld eu gostei mais o problema e que ja tentei de tudo e não consigo fazer o dualboot
<Josue_Rezende> quando instalo o ubuntu o windows não instala e fala que o windows não instala em GTP
<Josue_Rezende> e quando instalo o windows e reinicio pela pen quando vai reconhecer as partições o hd não esta parcionado e se eu parciono perco a instalação do windows
<Josue_Rezende> ç
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<dtcrshr> ae galerinha, subi o ubuntu aqui em um note novim, acabei de tirar da caixa. é um dell com intel + nvidia gt540m. O live boot rolou normal, instalei blzinha e tals
<astroo-> ola
<dtcrshr> mas no reboot nao veio video, so uns flicks zuados e rebutava sozinho
<dtcrshr> ai coloquei o nomodeset no /linux boot pelo grub pra poder entrar no sistema
<dtcrshr> ate ai blz, instalei o nvidia-experimental pelo synaptic
<dtcrshr> mas nao funciona nem a pau, tem como usar o ubuntu em pcs mais novos ou com vga hibrida? (bumblebee e tals)
<dtcrshr> instalei o mint na mesma mauqina, nao perguntou nada, ja instalou o nvidia funcionou beleza
<dtcrshr> mas o dono do note nao é´tao avançado preferia que o ubuntu fosse pra ele e tal
<dtcrshr> mas parece que o ubuntu ta saindo mais porco nessa de drivers do que outras distros, tem como arrumar isso pra ficar um ambiente sem traumas ?
<hggdh> dtcrshr: eu ouvi dizer que bumblebee funciona
<dtcrshr> sim hggdh funciona que é´uma beleza. no meu note ta rolando de boa
<dtcrshr> mas nesse dell aqui to tentando deixar o ubuntu pq nao sou eu que vou usar
<dtcrshr> vc consegue me ajudar nessa?
<hggdh> dtcrshr: infelizmente não, sou mais server...
<dtcrshr> massa.. pena vc entao nem ter lido minha pergunta, mas de boa :D
<dtcrshr> vo deixar o mint mesmo, fazer oq
<hggdh> eu li.
<LED_> eu tenho win 8 , caso eu formate meu pc eu  instale o ubuntu meus arquivous continuarão intacto , ou eu preciso fazer backup?
<hggdh> LED_: se vais formatar o disco, *tudo* será perdido. De qualquer forma, é sempre aconselhado um backup
<LED_> entendi , é so pela preguiça de fazer o backup mesmo kk o ubuntu é a versão mais aconselhada do linux , ou vc tem outra sugestão?
<hggdh> heh. Apesar deste ser um canal sobre Ubuntu... podes usar quaisquer das grandres distros, a que mais gostares
<hggdh> eu, pessoalmente, prefiro Ubuntu. Mas a cada um o seu.
<LED_> outra coisa, quando eu instalar o ubuntu , tenho que instalar drives ? onde eu os acho?
<dtcrshr> LED_: infelizmente o ubuntu não esta tao amigavel com pcs novos pelo visto, to no terceiro dell que a versao LTS so funciona no live
<dtcrshr> recomendo o mint que ta funcionando de prima sem muitas firulas
<dtcrshr> mais leve e tals
<LED_> é outra versão do linux?
<dtcrshr> isso
<dtcrshr> tem que ficar ligado tbm que pcs com win8 tem o secure boot na bios, vc vai precisar mudar pra legacy pra butar de pendrive / cd
<dtcrshr> alguns vc tem que ate remover as chaves de certificados do win pra liberar o boot por outros dispositivos
<dtcrshr> mas posso estar falando bobeira e a versao 13 funcione, mas nunca tive boas experiencias com versoes do ubuntu que não sejam lts
<dtcrshr> atualmente nem as LTS estao me salvando, entao nem recomendo as sem revis~ãõ
<hggdh> heh. Eu estou usando a 13.10 em um laptop novo, sem problemas.
<dtcrshr> hggdh: em um hp com intel onboard funcionou, mas os 3 dell ele so rola no live
<dtcrshr> pra um usuario absolutamente leigo depois da instalação de 20min o primeiro reboot dar tela preta é muito frustrante
<dtcrshr> tem algo errado ai nessa de rolar no live e nao instalar com as mesmas configuraçoes que ele acabou de funcionar
<dtcrshr> o mint nao da esse pau. se vc consegue dar boot no live, depois de instalar o sistema vai estar la blzinha igual no live
<hggdh> dtcrshr: não duvido. Que tal abrir um bug quanto a este erro?
<dtcrshr> to trabalhando nisso
<dtcrshr> mas é´tenso coletar coisas sem o sistema no ar. maioria recomenda por nomodeset no boot mas so da pra entrar a primeira vz no sistema
<dtcrshr> assim, nois 2 se ficarmos fuçando com certeza vai rolar
<dtcrshr> mas pro usuario final thug foco do ubuntu isso nao pode rolar
<dtcrshr> vo tentar levantar o max aqui
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<Rony_> Eiii boa noite
<mirqui> blza ;)
<Rony_> alguém aí manja de Ubuntu para me ajudar com o Wine ?
<Rony_> estou tentando rodar um app chamado speed reader
<Rony_> para leitura dinâmica mas tá dificil
<astroo-> Rony_  ola
<Rony_> astroo
<Rony_> você conhece bem linux?
<astroo-> nao
<Rony_> Alguém on line aí sabe como instalar um app para leitura no Ubuntu ?
<Rony_> Ou entende como funciona o Wine para me ajudar?
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Rony_> vlw
<sky_fy> xiiii
<Rony_> boa noite
<Rony_> alguém disposto a me ajudar numa dúvida sobre app de leitura dinâmica?
<astroo-> poe a duvida completa
<Rony_> eu estou procurando um programa para Ubuntu, afim de fazer leitura de textos
<Rony_> tipo o speed reader enhanced
<Rony_> do windows
<Rony_> até tentei instalar esse msm com o wine
<Rony_> mas não consegui
<mirqui> speack speesh
<mirqui> é um programa que lê para vc :)
<Rony_> não não...
<Rony_> eu busco um programa para ler msm
<Rony_> mas ele tem que passar as palavras
<Rony_> na velocidade que eu escolher
<Rony_> como o speed reader enhanced
<Rony_> fz
<mirqui> ler o que , pdf ?a
<Rony_> *faz
<mirqui> pdf ?
<mirqui> dá uma olhada na central de programas do ubuntu
<Rony_> então eu olhei
<Rony_> não encontrei...
<Rony_> esse speed reader enhanced
<mirqui> que vc quer ler ?
<Rony_> lê tanto em PDF quanto em txt
<Rony_> ebook
<Rony_> só que o speed reader enhanced
<mirqui> sim
<Rony_> passa apenas palavras na tela
<Rony_> possibilitando leitura dinâmica
<mirqui> não te entendi cara
<xGrind> salve o/
<mirqui> leitura é vc que faz
<Rony_> isso
<Rony_> o programa pega o texto
<Rony_> inteiro e vai passando palavras na tela
<Rony_> bem rápido
<Rony_> ou na velocidade escolhida
<mirqui> eu fiz leitura dinâmica a algum tempo
<mirqui> o bom é um livro normal
<mirqui> no pc vc vai secar o olho
<Rony_> ah sim
<mirqui> vai ficar ardendo
<Rony_> é que eu tenho alguns ebooks
<mirqui> mas para ebooks na central acho que tem
<Rony_> lembra o nome?
<mirqui> um momento , vou ver
<mirqui> digitaebook , tem vários
<mirqui> ebook
<Rony_> os que tem na central
<Rony_> só exibem o texto
<Rony_> para isso eu uso o leitor de pdf
<Rony_> acho que não deve existir então
<alvaro> Locutor eBook
<Rony_> na vdd eu estou tentando instalar com o Wine um programa do windows que faz isso
<alvaro> tenta esse
<Rony_> chamado speed reader enhanced
<mirqui> vc viu
<mirqui> se tem algum programa que ponha textos animados na tela ?
<mirqui> tipo tela do windows ?
<Rony_> não não
<mirqui> mas ainda te digo
<Rony_> o programa apenas vai passando as palavras do texto escolhido
<Rony_> para vc ir lendo
<mirqui> vai machucar o olho e dar dor de cabeça
<Rony_> não machuca não
<Rony_> eu já uso no windows
<alvaro> Editor de ebook gPDFText, talvez este funcione
<Rony_> só que eu quero abandonar o windows
<alvaro> tem na central
<mirqui> tenta leitura mnemonica para guardar grandes quantidades de dados para memorizar
<Rony_> leitura mnemonica ?
<Rony_> estudar isso?
<Rony_> ou tem algum programa?
<mirqui> ahaha  não , isto é um exercício
<mirqui> como leitura dinâmica
<mirqui> vc conhece o truque dos meses nos ossinhos dos dedos ?
<alvaro> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mnem%C3%B3nica
<Rony_> sim
<mirqui> então , faça isso para várias coisas
<mirqui> ví na tv um cara
<mirqui> que memorizava números grandes
<mirqui> exemplo
<mirqui> 128713
<mirqui> a filha dele tem 12 anos
<mirqui> a sogra tem 87
<mirqui> a sobrinha tem 13
<mirqui> vc numca mais vai esquecer
<mirqui> é um exemplo
<Rony_> entendi
<Rony_> pô bacana
<Rony_> memorizar por associação
<mirqui> sim :)
<mirqui> mnemonica é isso :)
<d70> !
#ubuntu-br 2013-12-11
<Wesley_> olá
<Wesley_> ?
<astroo-> ola
<Wesley_> nãão estou conseguindo instalar um arquivo .run no ubuntu 13.10
<Wesley_> alguem poderia me ajudar
<Wesley_> ?
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel de alguem
<astroo-> possivel resposta
<Wesley_> ok
<Wesley_> obrigado
<optimusprimem> Wesley_ digite sh arquivo.run
<Lulu> boa noite meninos!
<Lulu> ai tô com um problemão!!!
<Lulu> alguem me ajuda???
<Guest34425> alguem ai?
<optimusprimem> Guest34425, digite sua pergunta
<Guest34425> eu uso o ubuntu 13.04
<Guest34425> dai o sistema pediu para atualizar para o 13.10
<Guest34425> mas faltou energia no meio da instalação!
<Guest34425> agora o pc não funciona mais!... aparece uma tela de restauração, mas não si o que fazer!!!
<Guest34425> help!!!
<optimusprimem> Já buscou no Google algo sobre?
<Guest34425> sim, mas as explicações são confusas!...
<astroo-> eu sempre
<Guest34425> sou inexperiente no sistema... tenho só 24 horas de uso!
<optimusprimem> Então aguarde uma possivel resposta aqui. Ou se souber inglês, #ubuntu
<Guest34425> não sei inglês!
<Guest34425> agora ta passando um tal de menteste86!... será que isso recupera a instalação?
<Guest34425> socoooooro!
<astroo-> Guest34425  ve o privado
<annakdeb> olá
<astroo-> ola
<annakamilla> tudo bom astroo-
<annakamilla> ??
<annakamilla> a temperatura máxima do me note vai até 104 ºc
<annakamilla> e to com sensors aqui no meu mate que está acusando 61º C, onde o meu atom por sua vez é 525, eu queria saber se isso é normal ?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<annakamilla> estou bem
<annakamilla> vc viu a dúvia que eu postei ?
<astroo-> vi mas nao sei
<astroo-> se for real os 104º ja esta na faixa de suicidio do cpu
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Guest34425> consegui acessar o root, o que digito para recuperar a minha instalação?
<annakamilla> astroo-, segundo o site da intel é no máximo de 104, o meu note oscila entre 55 e 65.
<astroo-> ok
<annakamilla> astroo-, nos jogos já cehgou até 70, fiquei um pouco assustada.
<astroo-> o site da intel e que diz o que e normal
<astroo-> ate 80º nao existe perigo
<astroo-> a partir daqui e que a vida do cpu vai incurtando
<Guest34425> qual o comando do root para recuperar o sistema?
<annakamilla> já perdi uma cpu por causa dessa brincadeira
<annakamilla> Guest34425, depende do estrago feito, o que vc fez ?
<Guest34425> que comando digito no root para recuperar o sistema ?
<annakamilla> fsck
<annakamilla> para sistema de arquivos
<Guest34425> tava atualizando do 13.04 para o 13.10 e faltou energia!!!!
<annakamilla> Guest34425, então já era recomeça do zero.
<annakamilla> tenho que ir a noite eu tenho multi e só falta 1,0 pts para passar bjs.
<Guest34425> mas como começo do zero????
<Guest34425> sou leiga no linux... e na 1ª vez usando aconteceu isso!!!
<wesley_barbosa_d> #software-livre
<Guest34425> pena tava gostando tanto!
<Guest34425> por favor alguem ajude!!!!
<Guest34425> sei que sou leiga... sei que isso é um importuno para quem sabe!... mas se soubesse com certeza tentaria ajudar um iniciante desesperado!
<Guest34425> e então?
<astroo-> ja dei o que sabia no privado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<elisboa> die, die, die, my darling!
<Luis> ubuntu é bom para jogos?
<Luis> é?
<Luis> alou
<Luis> oi
<Luis> ae
<d70> oi Luis
<d70> olha, já tem steam para linux,
<d70> ainda não testei, e consigo usar o wine para alguns jogos
<d70> sem nenhuma diferença aparente para o windows.
<elisboa> d70: ele nem está mais no canal :)
<d70> elisboa: vi aqui, to acostumando com quassel.
<d70> ;)
<elisboa> :)
<exwindows> bom dia!
<exwindows> onde consido dar download do unbuntu?
<exwindows> gostaria da iso do ubuntu, alguem sabe onde acho?
<exwindows> alguem ai????
<exwindows> help!
 * hggdh fica a pensar sobre o tópico do canal...
<xGrind> hggdh, o povo tem preguiça ate de procurar. isso irrita
<hggdh> xGrind: o que mais me incomoda é que *ninguem* le o tópico. Bem, de facto, é o conjunto: (1) não se le o tópico; (2) nada de pesquisa; (3) exige-se resposta imediata. É duro.
<dtcrshr> hggdh: consegui fazer rolar o bumblebee. precisei baixar o driver binario da nvidia e subir na mao, ai o busid do lspci funcionou no bumblebee
<dtcrshr> por algum motivo o driver precompilado nvidia 3xx
<dtcrshr> nao rolou direto, vai saber
<dtcrshr> agora a duvida é´se o bumblebeed ta subindo automatico com o sistema ou se tenho que por em algum canto, vo testar
<dtcrshr> xGrind: mas esse exwindows 99.99% de ser troll :D
<xGrind> dtcrshr, eu nem respondo pra esses caras. esses dias veio um cara dizendo q colocou sudo apt-cache search INTERNET EXPLORER e achou várias coisas e perguntou qual instalava --'
<dtcrshr> entao xGrind aqui é´tenso mesmo brasileiro curte zueira em qlquer nivel em qlquer lugar
<dtcrshr> irc, jogo online... é foda a herança do gerson
<dtcrshr> e os nego grosso que tinha no canal pra passar a regua vazaram... o udk foi sugado no lhc, a ursinha casou e por ai vai :D
<hggdh> dtcrshr: linguagem, por favor
<xGrind> dtcrshr, a ursinha casou? nem sabia ;x
<hggdh> faz tempo... por acaso, com um amigo meu
<xGrind> ricardo?
<hggdh> sim
<xGrind> hggdh, oq é Linaro?
<dtcrshr> faz tempo mesmo
<hggdh> linaro é uma compania que habilita os processadores ARM
<dtcrshr> mas n sou proximo, foi o chute, geralmente meus amigos nerds somem ou pq quebraram um braço ou pq casaram
<xGrind> hmm
<hggdh> Ursinha cansou-se de monitorar o canal. Moderação é uma atividade não glamorosa, e tratar com pessoas mal-educadas
<dtcrshr> certeza
<dtcrshr> hggdh: quem ta de monitor agora, vc e o licensed ?
<hggdh> dtcrshr: moderação... somos eu, chouga, tiagoscd, e CyL (mais o Ubuntu IRC Council)
<Pinguin> olá pessoal!
<Pinguin> eu tinha o ubuntu 13.04, ondem quando fui atualizar para ubuntu 13.10, deu queda de energia e meu computador parou de funcionar!
<dtcrshr> how sad
<elisboa> dtcrshr: what is so sad?
<dtcrshr> o pinguin coitado, mas ele deu linha n deu tempo
<sky_fy> tardee
<elisboa> dtcrshr: ah, sim. Concordo :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<d70_> mirqui: boa
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<d70_> joia, do DF ?
<chouga> Boa noite a todos!
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<mirqui> vou tomar café :)
<chouga> Alguém sabe como remover uma chave GPG do Keyserver do Ubuntu?
<d70_> chouga: ate onde sei, n tinha jeito.
<chouga> d70_-> Estou procurando há um bom tempo na internet e não acho nada.
<hggdh> chouga: seahorse
<d70_> chouga: nunca busquei mto n, até onde sei, não apaga, por isso so uso chaves com validade.
<chouga> hggdh-> O que tem o seahorse?
<hggdh> chouga: ah, desculpe-me. Queres tirar a chave pública de um keyserver, correto?
<chouga> hggdh-> Sim.
<hggdh> chouga: não há como. O máximo que podemos fazer é cancelar a chave
<chouga> hggdh-> E, como eu posso fazer isso?
<hggdh> ela é pública -- no momento que a publicamos em um keyserver, não mais sairá de lá
<hggdh> chouga: tens que "revoke" a chave, e publicar o revocation
<hggdh> mas não mais será possível cryptografar ou assinar com esta chave
<chouga> hggdh-> É isso mesmo que quero fazer.
<hggdh> o gpg tem uma opção para criar um revokation
<chouga> hggdh-> Posso fazer isso apenas tendo em mãos a chave pública e a frase secreta?
<hggdh> gpg --gen-revoke
<hggdh> não. Tens que ter a chave privada
<chouga> hggdh-> Como posso obter a chave privada?
<hggdh> o que eu costumo fazer é criar um revokation statement assim que crio um novo par
<hggdh> chouga: bem... se ela foi perdida, nada mais pode ser feito
<chouga> hggdh-> Estou estudando criptografia assimétrica e estou fazendo minhas primeiras experienciais.
<hggdh> mas, normalmente, a chave privada é armazenada sob o ~/.gnupg
<chouga> hggdh-> Eu tenho o backup desta pasta.
<hggdh> gpg -K para listar as chaves privadas
<hggdh> ou use o seahorse para uma interface gráfica
<chouga> hggdh-> Eu tenho a chave que quero invalidar como se fosse um "contato", entende?
<chouga> hggdh-> Onde estão "outras chaves" no seahorse.
<d70_> chouga: conhece retroshare ? dps dá um google, pode achar interessante. é um programa f2f
<hggdh> o seahorse vai mostrar tuas chaves pessoais, e outras chaves (chaves públicas) colectadas de emails, etc)
<chouga> hggdh-> Interessante a proposta do programa, mas, para minhas necessidades, é dispensável.
<chouga> hggdh-> Pra você ter uma ideia, nem facebook eu tenho.
<chouga> hggdh-> Meus únicos meios de comunicação com outrem pela internet são por e-mail e IRC.
<hggdh> chouga: para mim, basicamente o mesmo (mas também uso G+). Mas todos meus emails são assinados via gpg
<chouga> hggdh-> Podes me ajudar numa coisa?
<hggdh> chouga: diga
<chouga> hggdh-> Meu Seahorse não está conseguindo criptografar nenhum arquivo, você sabe como instalar uma versão mais recente. Digo isto pois, em uma versão mais recente, ele funciona. Meu Ubuntu é o 12.04.3 (64 bits).
<chouga> *Meu Seahorse não está conseguindo criptografar nenhum arquivo, você sabe como instalar uma versão mais recente?
<hggdh> chouga: normalmente o seahorse é interligado com outros pacotes na versão...
<hggdh> deixe-me ver umas coisas por cá
<chouga> hggdh-> O seu funciona?
<hggdh> não sei, estou no momento se acesso ao meu laptop pessoal. Mas deveria (acho que o pacote, neste caso, provavelmente é o seahorse-nautilus)
<hggdh> mas raramente uso o Nautilus para criptografar
<chouga> hggdh-> É verdade, pode ser...
<hggdh> *deveria* funcionar... posso testar mais tarde, ao voltar para casa
<chouga> hggdh-> seahorse-nautilus 3.3.1-0ubuntu1 # seahorse 3.2.2-0ubuntu2.1.
<chouga> hggdh-> Pode ser a diferença entre verões.
<chouga> *versões
<hggdh> poderia, mas não creio. Se, realmente, é isto, é um bug
<hggdh> seahorse-nautilus é um plugin para o nautilus
<licensed> dtcrshr, kkkk to fora
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<SuBmUnDo> boa noite! como eu monto uma rede entre dois noteboks um com windows e outro com ubuntu, para transferir 100gb , mas detalhe eles não vao está com acesso a internet , uma rede so para transferir os arquivos!
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<chouga> Boa noite mirqui!
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<chouga> mirqui-> Tirando o que é ruim, o resto está bom. :)
<mirqui> verdade , mas espero que sejam mais coisas boas que ruins meu amigo ahaha
<chouga> mirqui-> ;)
<mirqui> e ai , fazendo o que ?
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> e ai astro , como vai ?
<astroo-> bem e tu?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus
<Guest67142> teste
<sky_fy> bora ponte...
#ubuntu-br 2013-12-12
<Shibinha> Alguém aí trabalha com dogecoin?
<Jhonny> oie
<Jhonny> intalei o ubuntu no meu notbook dell mais nao tem drivers pra ele nem seu wi fi nem nos sites da dell em driver pra ubuntu como resolvo?
<astroo-> Jhonny  ola
<Jhonny> ola
<Jhonny> pode me ajudar?
<astroo-> nao sei
<Jhonny> sabe quem pode me ajudar?
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Jhonny> ok
<KurtKraut> Jhonny, no Ubuntu a lógica é um bocado diferente. Muito raramente tem que se procurar driver, ele já vem instalado no próprio sistema. Ainda mais da Dell.
<KurtKraut> Jhonny, tem certeza que é falta de driver? Muito provavelmente é outra coisa
<Jhonny> bom eu tenho um conhecimento rasoavel de computador e estou familiarizado com o ubuntu tenho certeza que é driver sim
<Jhonny> tem como me falar que outras coisas sao essa pra eu poder eliminalas e chegarmos a uma resposta coerente?
<KurtKraut> Jhonny, executa o comando lspci, cola no site pastebin.com e mostra a URL para nós lermos aqui o que você colou lá
<Jhonny> ok um minuto
<Zeh_Gordinho> Boa noite a todos ...
<astroo-> ola...
<Zeh_Gordinho> tudo na paz ...
<Zeh_Gordinho> ?
<Zeh_Gordinho> É aqui que eu posso tirar dúvidas ?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda
<Zeh_Gordinho> bem tb ... tirando o sono dessas horas neh hauhaua
<Zeh_Gordinho> minha dúvida e a respeito de um site www.pixlr.com ... que tanto no kubuntu 12.04 quando no easy-peasy (ubuntu 10.04 based)  fica lento ... coisa que (pode me chingar mas) que no windows não era lento ...
<Zeh_Gordinho> na verdade quem usa esse site e minha esposa
<Zeh_Gordinho> que eu convenci migrar pra o mundo linux ontem ...
<Zeh_Gordinho> e esse era um site que que ela usava bastante
<Zeh_Gordinho> mas agora ta começando a simpatizar com o GIMP
<Zeh_Gordinho> a duvida é pq fica lento ... no linux
<Zeh_Gordinho> pronto foi a dúvida toda ...
<astroo-> o pidgin nao da?
<astroo-> nao conheço esse sistema
<Zeh_Gordinho> qual sistema não conhece ...
<Zeh_Gordinho> eu desconheço o pidgin ...
<astroo-> muito popular e da uns 20 sistemas diferentes
<Zeh_Gordinho> ah o pidgin e mensageiro ... agora que lembrei ... esse que ela usa e para edição de fotos ...
<Zeh_Gordinho> voltei
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<denis_> ola bom dia
<elisboa> bom dia
<denis_> sou novo no ubuntu e gostaria de tirar uma dúvida
<denis_> tenho uma impressora multifuncional lexmark x1250 e não estou conseguindo fazer a instalação da mesma
<denis_> o sistema reconhece a impressora com um driver genérico mas a mesma não funciona
<denis_> achei bem interessante esse sistema além de ser leve e muito rápido na internet inclusive nos downloads
<denis_> até agora a única coisa que não consegui fazer foi a instalação da impressora
<JoBArTe_Skuld> bom dia a todos
<JoBArTe_Skuld> :)
<hipnotista> meu ubuntu 13.10 trava muito quando estou conectado à internet. O que posso fazer para corrigir esse erro?
<alvaro> travamento de que tipo?
<alvaro> no navegador, no pc, etc
<alvaro> ?
<hipnotista> De tudo!!! nem o cursor funciona
<hipnotista> tenho um samsung amd e1 1,43 GHz 4gb de ram e 1mb de cache. dual boot, windows 8 e ubuntu 13.10
<hipnotista> para completar, ontem fiz umas atualizações do windows e parece que fudeu o grub
<hipnotista> vou tentar restaurar o ubuntu daqui a pouco
<hipnotista> mesmo assim sei que o problema vai persistir, pois já fiz várias reparações, já formatei tudo duas vezes
<hipnotista> e toda as vezes o problema voltou
<hipnotista> não me recordo de algum travamento ocorrer sem estar conectado à internet
<JoBArTe_Skuld> cara
<JoBArTe_Skuld> eu sei que não é possível fazer snapshot do ubuntu
<JoBArTe_Skuld> mas existe alguma forma de fazer backup do estado atual do ubuntu para restaurar em um futuro proximo caso dê merda?
<hipnotista> não estou conseguindo nem acessar o ubuntu
<hipnotista> só o windows
<hipnotista> mesmo assim o que tem lá gravado é dispensável
<hipnotista> e o backup não é o grande problema
<hipnotista> o problema realmente é a instabilidade
<hipnotista> que eu gostaria de resolver
<hipnotista> mas vc consegue perceber alguma possível solução???
<elisboa> JoBArTe_Skuld: sim
<JoBArTe_Skuld> elisboa, e qual solução poderia ser? :o
<elisboa> JoBArTe_Skuld: tem 1001 maneiras
<elisboa> JoBArTe_Skuld: você pode usar git para versionar determinados diretórios, por exemplo
<hipnotista> não conheço como funciona o procedimento. há algum tutorial?
<hggdh> JoBArTe_Skuld, hipnotista: por favor, cuidado com a linguagem
<hipnotista> hã?
<xGrind> JoBArTe_Skuld, quer criar uma imagem do ubuntu?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> hggdh, desculpe me
<JoBArTe_Skuld> elisboa, não acho interessante versionar no git
<JoBArTe_Skuld> xGrind, eu queria algo semelhante a snapshot
<JoBArTe_Skuld> eu me lembro vagamente que existe um recurso que fazia isto com todo o S.O. menos a pasta /home, mas não me recordo o nome dele
<xGrind> remasterys?
<xGrind> JoBArTe_Skuld, da uma olhada nisso : http://clonezilla.org/
<sky_fy> tardeee
<elisboa> rsync?
<elisboa> partimage?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> xGrind, vou dar uma olhada nele
<JoBArTe_Skuld> hggdh, dizem por aqui que não tem como modificar o display do apt-get
<JonathanAleixo> Boa tarde. Alguém de vocês sabe se tenho como acessar meu Unbutu via área de trabalho remota pelo windows 7?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> :|
<JoBArTe_Skuld> sério, na próxima vou esperar 10 minutos pra responder
<elisboa> pois é
<elisboa> 3 minutos é bem pouco
<unior>  b tde
<unior> apenas baixando o linux e extraindo para o pendrive é possivel instalar ?
<hggdh> unior: sim
<kauana> boa tarde
<kauana> estou com um erro no meu notebook que aparece assim
<thiago_> olá
<Guest70566> estou tentando baixar o ubuntu 12.04 mas o link esta corrompido
<Guest70566> o que devo fazer?
<alvaro> baixe do ubuntu.com
<Guest70566> vlw!! vou tentar
<alvaro> o site é em ingles, ok?
<Guest70566> uhum eu vi aqui... obrigado!! :D
<Guest70566> sabe me dizer se com o 12.04 eu consigo o drive da plca de vídeo radeon 4800 funcionando?
<Guest70566> baixei o ubuntu 13.10 aqui mas o driver não funciona... tudo que eu fiz pra tentar faze-lo funcionar deu errado
<alvaro> depois de baixar teste em live cd, antes de instalar
<alvaro> se funcionar direito, é só instalar
<alvaro> nunca tive muitos problemas com o 12.04
<Guest70566> vlw alvaro
<Guest70566> muito obrigado msm
<alvaro> :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<omelete> tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<omelete> bblz
<mirqui> quais as novas ?
<omelete> no momento nenhum
<mirqui> ahaha perguntei só para puxar papo :)
<mirqui> fala qualquer coisa ;)
<mirqui> ví uma reportagem sobre o fim da vida na terra ,. extiunção ahahaa
<mirqui> coitados dos meus trintavos netos ahaha
<mirqui> e eu já serei bem velhinho :)
<omelete> qdo isso?
<mirqui> ahaha acho que daqui a alguns bilhoes de anos
<mirqui> espera , vou dar o link
<mirqui> twitter.com/scicastpodcast/status/411238381574963200/photo/1
<Vitor> boa noite
<Vitor> como faço para instalar o ubunto no meu pc
<Vitor> ?
<ASA> baixe o cd no site,e grave pelo nero a imagem baixada
<Vitor> tem como eu instalar por um pendrive?
<Vitor> a minha dúvida é se eu dá para eralizar o boot pelo pendrive com um arquivo .iso
<Vitor> *a minha dúvida é se eu dá para realizar o boot pelo pendrive com um arquivo .iso
<ASA> nao se tem que gravar com um programa especifico tipo o usb creator
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<ASA> ola
<hggdh> Vitor: sim, dá
<astroo-> ola
<Vitor> basta copiar para o pendrive ou precisa fazer mais alguma coisa?
<hggdh> Vitor: mas provavelmente deverias usar algo como o unetbootin para gravar o pendrive (este processo destroi os arquivos porventura existentes no pendrive)
<hggdh> simplesmente copiar a ISO para o pendrive *NÃO* vai funcionar
<Vitor> poderia me indicar um site confiável para baixar este programa?
<hggdh> Vitor: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<chouga> Boa noite a todos!
<astroo-> chouga  ola
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<chouga> mirqui-> Boa-noite!
<mirqui> boa noite , como vai vc :) ?
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> oi astro , como vai você :)?
<astroo-> bem e tu?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<fermanian> ae
<astroo-> ola
<fermanian> opa
#ubuntu-br 2013-12-13
<gzus_> oieee
<astroo-> ola
<gzus_> alguem sabe, como instalar os drivers de placas de vídeo amd?
<gzus_> alguem?
<gzus_> oieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<gzus_> como instalar os drivers de placas de vídeo da amd/ati?
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel de alguem
<doomtron> gzus_: qual a sua placa de vídeo?
<gzus_> amd x1550
<gzus_> ubuntu gnome 13.10 aq
<gzus_> sorry pela demora
<gzus_> cara
<doomtron> gzus_: ja viu isso? http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=101739.0
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<elisboa> buenos
<mirqui> buenas , que tal :) ?
<Elfon> opa
<Elfon> Pessoal, tenho um pendrive e tá complicado dar boot queimando uma iso no pen. Já era complicado e deu erro na tabela de partição. Refiz a tabela com o gparted e não consigo fazer ele bootar. já tentei vários programas e nada..sabem o q pode ser?
<hggdh> Elfon: o pendrive tem que ser re-escrito (incluindo a tabela de partição). Simplesmente copiando a ISO *NÃO* funcionará
<hggdh> unetbootin é uma boa opção
<Elfon> hggdh: eu fiz isso...usei o rawrite32 e liveusb
<Elfon> pé um pen drive de 8 gigas...isso tem relação?
<hggdh> Elfon: tente outro pendrive, o atual pode estar começando a falhar
<hggdh> qualquer pendrive funcionaria (1G ou maior)
<Elfon> ok.
<Elfon> hggdh: só mais uma coisa...esses programas de queimar a iso no pen drive eles criam uma nova tabela de partiçaõ?
<iv0luc> Bom Dia
<iv0luc> Por Favor poderia me ajudar com um probleminha aqui no Ubuntu
<iv0luc> não consigo utilizar o meu touchpad nele
<iv0luc> sendo que no win 7 estava funcionando perfeitamente...
<iv0luc> já busquei respostas mas falam sobre Linha de Kernel, sendo que sou iniciante no Ubuntu e não sei do que se trata
<sky_fy> tardee
<carlos_> Olá - alguem, por favor, pode ajudar-me. Moro em Araçatuba (550km da capital) nao consigo encontrar por aqui o CD Ubuntu 13.10
<carlos_> como Adquirir????
<carlos_> ok -
<carlos_> muito agradecido
<Celso> carlos_ por que não baixa e passa pro dvd?
<carlos_> deu erro
<carlos_> nem consigo entrar
<carlos_> vou tentar ver pelo google algum lugar para comprar o cd
<carlos_> valeu
<Celso> comprar cd?
<mirqui> bo tarde :)
<Celso> carlos_ http://www.ubuntu-br.org/
<carlos_> Vaeu Celso
<carlos_> Valeu
<xGrind> o/
<JuliamHenrique> Como faço para pedir um CD ubuntu ?
<locodir-user> olá...
<locodir-user> o ms office roda bem no wine?
<d70> locodir-user: já consegui rodar bem office 2003 , mas o libreoffice substitui mto bem o office,
<Rigotti> Hello Guys
<JoBArTe_Skuld2> cara, que triste, talvez aqui eu tenha mais chançes
<JoBArTe_Skuld2> alguem sabe como eu ativo a placa de video onboard no ubuntu?
<particular> estou com problemas com meu ubuntu amigos.
<particular> alguem poderia me ajudar?
<sky_fy> diga o problema e quem sabe
<particular> meu amigo eu tenho 2 computadores
<particular> instalei o ubuntu 12.04 neles
<particular> agr eu quero compartilhar internet entre os 2
<particular> compartilhamento ponta a ponta
<particular> poderiam me ajudar
<Philipe> hi guys
<Philipe> galera
<Philipe> estou precisando escolher uma distro linux
<Philipe> alguem pode me ajudar?
<Philipe> plz :p
<sky_fy> vai de ubuntu e seja feliz
<Philipe> rsrs
<Philipe> então..
<Philipe> eu sei que aqui é UbuntuBR
<Philipe> mas sou apaixonado pelo Gnome 3
<Philipe> alguem sabe se é possivel instalar ele no Ubuntu
<sky_fy> creio que de para instalar via repositorio
<sky_fy> teria que configurar um alternative e instalar o gnome3
<sky_fy> mas acho que da sim
<Philipe> preciso de uma certeza.. pq é para o trabalho
<Philipe> se não rolar vai ser foda.. rsrs
<sky_fy> da sim, tem artigos no google sobre isso
<Philipe> :D
<Philipe> beleza
<Philipe> obrigado pela info
<Philipe> :)
<chouga> Boa tarde a todos!
<Tiago_> Tem alguem ai?
<chouga> Tiago_-> Não, só você e mais 44 pessoas.
<Tiago_> Estou tentando instalar o unbutu pelo pendrive
<Tiago_> :)
<Tiago_> Desculpa amigo, agora que vi ao lado
<chouga> Tiago_-> Estou brincando, suave...
<Tiago_> Gostaria de instalar o unbutu em um PC com Win
<Tiago_> Mas não da boot
<chouga> Tiago_-> http://ubuntued.info/3-maneiras-de-instalar-o-ubuntu-atraves-duma-pen-usb
<NETfellow> Tiago_, hummm
<Tiago_> Baixei o 13.04
<NETfellow> Tiago_, bem se teu pc estiver usando o uefi você tera de baixar a edição 64-bits do ubuntu pois esta suporta a instalação em uefi
<Tiago_> é um PC relativamente antigo, aproximadamente 3 anos, não creio que seja 64bits
<chouga> Tiago_-> Veja as configurações da BIOS, provavelmente esta é o problema.
<NETfellow> Tiago_, qual o processador dele?
<Tiago_> Eu coloquei o boot para Pendrive
<Tiago_> Intel dual core
<NETfellow> Tiago_, ok não ha nessecidade de usar 64-bits
<chouga> Tiago_-> Sendo assim, não recomendo o Ubuntu 13.04, e sim o Xubuntu 12.04.3.
<Tiago_> Porque amigo?
<NETfellow> Tiago_, o xubuntu 12.04.3 usa uma interface mais leve ideal para pcs um pouco antigos
<Tiago_> Entendi
<chouga> Tiago_-> Como o seu PC é antigo, ele não cumpre os pré-requisitos remendados para usar toda a potência do Ubuntu. Já o Xubuntu, é focado para micros antigos, logo...
<NETfellow> Tiago_, pode ser baixado nesse link: http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<Tiago_> Vou baixar
<Tiago_> Mas a questão do boot...rsrs
<chouga> Tiago_-> Veja as configurações da BIOS, provavelmente esta é o problema.
<chouga> *provavelmente este
<Tiago_> O que deveria procurar amigo?
<chouga> Tiago_-> Você sabe o que é uma BIOS?
<NETfellow> Tiago_, https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/BIOS
<Tiago_> O xubuntu é em PT-BR?
<NETfellow> Tiago_, sim
<Tiago_> Blz
<chouga> Tiago_-> Qual o seu objetivo em usar o Linux?
<Tiago_> Quero aprender mais
<Tiago_> Gostaria de parar de usar Windows
<Tiago_> Mas não fiz ainda porque uso alguns programas que não existe versão para linux como os da Adobe
<chouga> Tiago_-> Entendo... sábia escolha kkk
<Tiago_> Mas vi na internet que tem como instalar programa do windows no linux
<Tiago_> Hehehe
<Tiago_> Ai quero instalar o Unbuto para ver se da para fazer isso mesmo
<chouga> Tiago_-> Não sou chiita, muito menos hipócrita, por isso vou lhe "dizer" a verdade...
<Tiago_> Diga
<chouga> Realmente, há muitos programas muito bons na Web com versões apenas para Windows- principalmente jogos-, entretanto, para um usuário básico/médio, o Linux acaba com o Windows.
<Tiago_> A ultima vez que usei o linux foi quando lançaram o Kurumin...rsrs
<chouga> Tiago_-> E também, há programas para usuários mais “avançados” feitos especialmente para Linux que, se bem usados, substitui alguns programas muito famosos do Windows.
<Tiago_> Eu achava legal, mas não tinha suporte para o que precisava
<Tiago_> Verdade
<chouga> Tiago_-> Digo isto por experiência própria.
<Tiago_> Hoje uso o Windows 8.1
<chouga> Tiago_-> O grande problema é que as pessoas querem usar o Linux com uma visão do Windows em mente, e não na visão original do sistema.
<Tiago_> Verdade
<chouga> Tiago_-> A pessoa mal instala o Linux e se pergunta: Cadê o "Meu Computador"?
<Tiago_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Tiago_> Estou usando o UNetBootIn, para gerar o boot e tentar novamente
<Tiago_> Vou usar o unbuto 13.04 mesmo para testar, se conseguir instalar o programa da adobe vou instalar na outra máquina que é melhor.
<Tiago_> *Unbutu
<chouga> *Ubuntu
<chouga> Tiago_-> Quais são os programas da Adobe que pretendes usar?
<Tiago_> DW e Photoshop
<chouga> Tiago_-> Você quer aprender a usar estes programas ou já é um expert?
<Tiago_> Uso a anos
<chouga> Tiago_-> De maneira profissional ou amadora?
<Tiago_> Profissional
<chouga> Tiago_-> Sabes virtualizar um sistema?
<Tiago_> Criei o boot com o UNetBootIn no meu PC e quando coloquei no PC que desejo apareceu essa mensagem--- try (hd0,0): nom-MS: Skip
<chouga> Tiago_-> Você quer instalar o Ubuntu aonde?
<Tiago_> No outro PC
<Tiago_> Veja uma imagem dos arquivo http://prntscr.com/2awuqq
<Tiago_> Eu tenho dois PC
<Tiago_> Um que trabalho e outro que esta parado
<Tiago_> Estou tentando instalar o Unbutu no que esta parado
<Tiago_> Se funcionar quero instalar no meu PC
<Tiago_> E trabalhar somente com o Linux
<chouga> Tiago_-> Intale o Xubuntu, o Ubuntu 13.04 não vai rodar liso...
<Tiago_> é só teste
<chouga> Tiago_-> Quando de memória ele tem?
<chouga> *Quanto
<Tiago_> O de teste tem 4GB
<Tiago_> O meu tem 16
<chouga> Tiago_-> E o processador.
<chouga> Tiago_-> E o processador?
<Tiago_> Teste um Intel dual core
<chouga> Tiago_-> Qual o modelo?
<Tiago_> Vixe, nem da para ver, porque pede para colocar uma nova chave
<chouga> Tiago_-> 4GB roda liso o Ubuntu.
<chouga> Tiago_-> Mas eu recomendo você instalar o Ubuntu 12.04.3.
<Tiago_> Da para ver pelo boot
<Tiago_> Vou ver
<Tiago_> Intel Core Quad 2.9
<chouga> Tiago_-> Vish, esquece o que eu "disse", pode instalar o Ubuntu sem problemas....
<Tiago_> :D
<Tiago_> Uma pergunta
<Tiago_> Qual a formatação do Pendrive?
<Tiago_> eFat ou NFTS?
<chouga> Tiago_-> Você está usando o Unetbootin?
<Tiago_> Usei
<Tiago_> Mas parece que não funciona
<chouga> Tiago_-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hPY6ty8uOY
<Tiago_> Eu gravei no pemdrive com ele, quando fui dar o Boot com o F10 apareceu essa mensagem try (hd0,0): nom-MS: Skip
<chouga> Tiago_-> Dá uma olhada no link que o rapaz explica passo a passo como o processo deve ser feito.
<Tiago_> To vendo
<Tiago_> Vou fazer um novo teste e ver no que da...rs
<Tiago_> Que valor eu coloco aqui http://prntscr.com/2ax1it
<Tiago_> No vídeo não tem essa parte
<xGrind> Tiago_, depende. seu pendrive tem qts GB?
<chouga> Tiago_-> Não consigo ver as imagens que você está mandando.
<Tiago_> Só clicar no link
<Tiago_> 64GB
<chouga> Tiago_-> Não está funcionando...
<xGrind> Tiago_, se for só pra instalar o ubuntu, pode colocar 1 ou 2GB. se for usar o pendrive como um hd externo por ex, ai vc deixaria mais, pq ele vai salvar suas configurações
<xGrind> qndo uso o unetbootin, deixo 2GB só
<Tiago_> Blz
<Tiago_> Vou colocar 2Gb
<Tiago_> Vou criar o boot agora
<Tiago_> Uhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Tiago_> Acho que to conseguindo....
<Tiago_> Mas de outro geito
<Tiago_> Vou finalizar aqui se der certo conto como foi.
<Tiago_> Existe algun forum onde eu posso compartilhar esse problema e solução caso outros passem pelo mesmo?
<chouga> Tiago_-> www.vivaolinux.com.br/
<chouga> Tiago_-> Este é apenas um das dezenas existentes. Só procurar no Google.
<Tiago_> rsrsrs
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<chouga> astroo--> Olá!
<astroo-> ola
<Tiago_> Uma pergunta, linux tambem tem problemas com vírus?
<chouga> Tiago_-> Malwares(é o termo mais correto, visto que vírus hoje estão  quase extintos) são programas, e programas você pode fazer para qualquer sistema.
<chouga> Tiago_-> Entretanto, devido a estrutura do sistema e a forma como ele é projetado e desenvolvido, uma disseminação massiva de malwares -como ocorre no Windows- nunca aconteceu.
<Tiago_> Bacana
<chouga> Tiago_-> Soma-se ainda o fato de que a maioria dos malwares feitos para Windows não funcionam no Linux, logo, a nossa vantagem diante do Windows em relação à segurança é grande.
<chouga> Tiago_-> Mas lembre-se: Difícil # Impossível.
<Tiago_> Depois de instalado, qual programa instalar para previnir?
<chouga> Tiago_-> O ideal é você ter um firewall bem configurado e uma boa política de segurança com relação à navegação e download de arquivos. Antirívirus não existem para Linux como existem para Windows... Alguns até tentam como o Comodo ou o Avast, mas a integração deles com o sistema ainda é péssima -culpa dos desenvolvedores, não do Linux- logo não é recomendável instalar antivírus por enquanto. Até tem um muito conhecido chamado
<chouga>  ClamAv, entretanto, este “antivírus” -na verdade, ele apenas verifica os arquivos- foi projetado para servidores, sendo assim, num desktop ele não teria tanta importância, visto que malwares para servidores são diferentes de malwares para desktops.
<Tiago_> To instalando...
<Tiago_> Tive problema no pendrive ai peguei outro
<Tiago_> Agora ta instalando...
<Tiago_> Show
<Tiago_> Consegui instalar
<Tiago_> Vou sair daqui para entrar pelo linux
<Tiago_> Opa
<Tiago_> To dentro do Ubuntu
<Tiago_> Consegui instalar
<nuno_nunes> que bom
<Tiago_> Alguem pode indicar um bom programa para gravar vídeos tutoriais?
<tchosk> Tiago_,  record my desktop
<Celso> kazam
<Tiago_> Valeu
#ubuntu-br 2013-12-14
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<Tiago_> Boa noite
<Tiago_> Existe a versão do Wampserver para ubuntu?
<Tiago_> Preciso de um servidor localhost para rodar meus trabalhos localmente
<mirqui> usa um pc velho
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Tiago_> Olá
<Tiago_> Bom dia
<Tiago_> Instalei o Wine + PlayOnLinux para poder instalar o Dreamweaver CS6
<Tiago_> Mas não instala
<Tiago_> Alguem sabe se precisa instalar algum drive no PlayOnLinux?
<luc4srib3iro> alguem pode me ajudar por favor ?
<luc4srib3iro> eu baixei um iso e ela veio com o wubi so que quando eu inicio ele por uma unidade virtual nao tem a opção de instalação dentro do windows !
<luc4srib3iro> alguem poderia me ajudar ?
<luc4srib3iro> eu baixei um iso e ela veio com o wubi so que quando eu inicio ele por uma unidade virtual nao tem a opção de instalação dentro do windows ! alguem pode me ajudar ?
<luc4srib3iro> I downloaded an iso and it came with wubi so that when I start it with a virtual drive does not have the option of installing inside windows! eu baixei um iso e ela veio com o wubi so que quando eu inicio ele por uma unidade virtual nao tem a opção de instalação dentro do windows !
<luc4srib3iro> eu baixei um iso e ela veio com o wubi so que quando eu inicio ele por uma unidade virtual nao tem a opção de instalação dentro do windows !
<luc4srib3iro> I downloaded an iso and it came with wubi so that when I start it with a virtual drive does not have the option of installing inside windows! eu baixei um iso e ela veio com o wubi so que quando eu inicio ele por uma unidade virtual nao tem a opção de instalação dentro do windows !
<luc4srib3iro> I downloaded an iso and it came with wubi so that when I start it with a virtual drive does not have the option of installing inside windows! eu baixei um iso e ela veio com o wubi so que quando eu inicio ele por uma unidade virtual nao tem a opção de instalação dentro do windows !
<luc4srib3iro> I downloaded an iso and it came with wubi so that when I start it with a virtual drive does not have the option of installing inside windows! eu baixei um iso e ela veio com o wubi so que quando eu inicio ele por uma unidade virtual nao tem a opção de instalação dentro do windows !
<luc4srib3iro> I downloaded an iso and it came with wubi so that when I start it with a virtual drive does not have the option of installing inside windows! eu baixei um iso e ela veio com o wubi so que quando eu inicio ele por uma unidade virtual nao tem a opção de instalação dentro do windows !
<Tiago_> Opa
<Tiago_> Boa tarde a todos.
<Tiago_> Estou tentando instalar alguns programa pelo Wine, mas tem dado problemas
<Tiago_> Preciso instalar o Kayako e Smart-FTP
<Tiago_> O Smart-FTP tem que ser ele, porque é o ínico que consegue enviar o mesmo arquivo para diversos FTP de uma vez.
<chouga> Bom dia a todos!
<Tiago_> O Kayako porque uso como atendimento online
<eeureebz> whois EduFrazao
<Julinux> Pessoal, alguém aqui tem bons conhecimentos de Fedora?
<Luis__> alguem pode me ajudar na instalação do ubunto 13.10?
<Luis__> ALGUEM PODERIA ME AJUDAR?
<rootpt> alguem sabe como mandar mensagens de um pc em windows para um pc em ubuntu pela rede (pela linha de comandos) ?
<omelete> rootpt,  olha o man do smbclient
<Luckas> :O
<Luckas> Oi, sou um noob que vai começar a aprender programação :p
<Luckas> 11 anos :p
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> ahaha boa tarde :)
<optimusprimem> boa noite
<mirqui> blza :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> boas
<xGrind> buenas
<astroo-> ola e ola
<nuno_nunes> tudo bem por aqui :D
<nuno_nunes> menos 1 assunto que me preocupar no linux manjaro :D
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<nuno_nunes> eu estou bem
<nuno_nunes> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVjoHMqoMgo
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<nuno_nunes> boa noite mirqui
<mirqui> blzaz , tudo bem :) ?
<nuno_nunes> eu estou bem e tu
#ubuntu-br 2013-12-15
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> quais são as novas ?
<nuno_nunes> consegui resolver o problema do modem do meu linux e tu
<nuno_nunes> mas eu ja nao trabalho com ubuntu :D
<mirqui> não tenho problema no modem
<nuno_nunes> eu tinha problema no meu modem 3G :D
<mirqui> acho que é a fiação aqui de casa
<mirqui> tem uns 15 anos
<nuno_nunes> mas agora ja esta resolvido :)
<mirqui> ahahah só para janeiro , acho
<mirqui> acertamos com um cara tec. aqui perto de casa
<nuno_nunes> nao entendi
<mirqui> o que ?
<mirqui> o tecnico aqui de perto disso que tem horário só para janeiro
<nuno_nunes> tecnico do que
<nuno_nunes> :S
<mirqui> eletrecidade
<nuno_nunes> pk
<nuno_nunes> nao tens luz ai
<nuno_nunes> :S
<mirqui> mas fiação de telefone não tem mistério
<astroo-> mirqui  ola
<nuno_nunes> eu trabalho com um modem 3G de 7.2 mb/s
<nuno_nunes> :D
<mirqui> aahaha tem , mas é a net que está ruim
<mirqui> tenho um 3g de 1 mb
<nuno_nunes> eu nao tenho problema com a minha :D
<mirqui> oi astro  , tudo bem :) ?
<nuno_nunes> mas eu tenho contratado 2 mb/s e as vezes chega a 4 mb/s
<nuno_nunes> :D
<mirqui> emprestei o 3g para minha tia
<mirqui> estou usando wifi
<nuno_nunes> wifi em casa da minha namorada chega a 12 mb/s numa net de 24 mb/s
<nuno_nunes> :D
<mirqui> aqui tenho 2
<mirqui> 2 mb
<mirqui> mas é estável
<nuno_nunes> e sacar 2 gb em mesnos de meia hora a 2.5 mb/s
<nuno_nunes> _:D
<mirqui> vc paga por dia ?
<nuno_nunes> eu pago ao mes
<nuno_nunes> :I)
<nuno_nunes> )
<nuno_nunes> 18.53 euros mes
<mirqui> quantos dóçares está o euro ?
<astroo-> que da 30 reais
<mirqui> pago 45,00
<chouga> Bom dia a todos!
<chouga> Alguém sabe como voltar o modo OpenGL do Cairo-dock mesmo depois de você ter salvo a inicialização sem ele?
<SysCall> alguém sabe como resolver o problema de travamento da central de programas no ubuntu 13.10?
<SysCall> ?
<chouga> SysCall-> ?
<SysCall> alguém sabe como resolver o problema de travamento da central de programas no ubuntu 13.10?
<chouga> SysCall-> Seu sistema está atualizado?
<SysCall> sim
<chouga> SysCall-> Você mudou a interface padrão do sistema?
<SysCall> não! logo que acabo de instalar ele já apresenta travamentos
<chouga> SysCall-> Alguns usuários tem relatado problemas semelhantes(http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=109502.0), creio que isso se deva a bugs no software – algo totalmente esperado, visto que o 13.10 é muito recente e também não é uma versão LTS -, sendo assim, aconselho-te a instalar o Synaptic e usá-lo até que a correção para este problema apareça.
<chouga> SysCall-> Ou, instale uma versão LTS - como a 12.04.3 - e seja feliz!
<SysCall> eu usava o 12.4. Mas já apresentava essa lentidãoe travamentos
<SysCall> e a propósito, sou feliz!
<chouga> SysCall-> Você usava o 12.04 ou usava o 12.04.3?
<SysCall> 12.04 LTS
<chouga> SysCall-> Uso o 12.04.3 e não tenho nenhum problema de travamentos no sistema.
<SysCall> ENTÃO VC É MAIS FELIZ QUE EU!
<chouga> SysCall-> É por essas e outras que sempre recomendo a todos a usarem apenas versões LTS.
<SysCall> BLZ
<chouga> SysCall-> Você tem drivers propietários no sistema?
<SysCall> SIM
<chouga> SysCall-> Quais?
<SysCall> OS EFEITOS RODAM TUDO BLZ
<Guest67026> Oi, nao sei se aqui e o lugar mais, to querendo aprender alguma liguagem de programacao, alguem tem alguma sugestao q possa me dar?
<SysCall> nVIDIA
<chouga> Guest67026-> Python, nada mais a declarar.
<chouga> SysCall-> Pode ser isso também... Os drivers da Nvidia são uma droga no Linux.
<SysCall> ACONTECE O MESMO COM OS DRIVERS COMPILADOS DO PRÓPRIO UBUNTU
<chouga> SysCall-> Parece que os desenvolvedores estavam drogados quando fizeram o driver...
<chouga> SysCall-> Qual empresa em sã consciência libera os drivers em binários para os usuários? Resposta: Nvidia.
<chouga> SysCall-> ?
<SysCall> PFAZ SENTIDO
<chouga> Guest67026-> http://pingmind.com/python-para-zumbis/
<chouga> SysCall-> Custava fazer em DEB ou RPM?
<SysCall> AGORA VC DISSE TUDO!
<SysCall> SÃO OS PACOTES MAIS FÁCEIS DE TRABALHAR
<chouga> SysCall-> Quem compila são programadores, não usuários.
<Guest67026> chouga valeu
<SysCall> VERDADE
<SysCall> ATÉ PRA CONVERTER NESSES FORMATOS DE EMPACOTAMENTO OS CARAS DIFICULTAM
<chouga> SysCall-> Eu não uso Nvidia nem que me deem de presente uma GTX. Aqui no meu PC só roda Intel.
<SysCall> CERTO
<SysCall> A RADEON RODA BEM!
<chouga> SysCall-> A AMD é não é melhor, e sim menos pior.
<SysCall> SIM , NÃO ME REFIRO A MARCA E SIM EM COMO SE COMPORTOU NO SISTEMA
<chouga> SysCall-> Como ela é integrante da Linux Foundation, esta acaba tendo algumas obrigações a cumprir que fazem com que o suporte aos seus produtos  para o Linux sejam melhores que os concorrentes.
<chouga> SysCall-> Mas a forma como eles ainda distribuem seus drivers ainda é um desrespeito com os usuários.
<chouga> SysCall-> Tira o .exe dos drivers para Windows e coloca em .bin para ver o que vai acontecer...
<chouga> SysCall-> Colapso mundial!
<SysCall> FATO
<Al3xG0> adm hd 7900 series tem drivers pro linux?
<chouga> Al3xG0-> Todas as placas da AMD tem drivers para LInux.
<Al3xG0> estou imaginando sumir de vez do windows
<SysCall> VAI ESTRANHAR!
<Al3xG0> nem ja uso mtos anos emulado
<SysCall> MAS VAI TÁ FAZENDO UMA EXCELENTE ESCOLHA
<Al3xG0> fico mais nele
<Al3xG0> que no windows so pra edição de img.
<Al3xG0> trampo com img
<Al3xG0> e o linux ainda ta fraco nos prog de img.
<SysCall> É QUE A MAIORIA TÁ BITOLADA AO RUWINDOWS!
<Al3xG0> to imagando fazer ao contrario
<chouga> Al3xG0-> Você pode usar o Ubuntu e ter uma máquina virtual com o Windows.
<Al3xG0> emular windows.
<Al3xG0> chouga sim.
<chouga> Al3xG0-> Assim você só precisará recorrer ao Windows quando realmente precisar.
<Al3xG0> estão emulando windows com uq?
<chouga> Al3xG0-> Não é emular e sim virtualizar. Emular é diferente de virtualizar.
<Al3xG0> virtualizar
<SysCall> VirtualBox
<SysCall> Open Virtual Machine Tools, Win4Lin ,  Ubuntu Touch Emulator alpha ...
<SysCall> O ÚLTIMO TEM DIREÇÃO PRA OUTRA CATEGORIA
<dionattan> Como eu compartilho pastas e impressoras no ubuntu
<chouga> dionattan-> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=60278.0
<chouga> dionattan-> http://ubuntuforum-pt.org/index.php?topic=54248.0
<chouga> dionattan-> http://www.tecmundo.com.br/roteador/2473-linux-como-compartilhar-impressoras-entre-linux-e-windows.htm
<chouga> dionattan-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCJwzEgDk58
<dionattan> valeu Chouga
<chouga> dionattan-> Sem problemas...
<mirqui> boa tarde ;)
<Emanoel> oi?
<Emanoel> Galer nunca usei o Ubuntu, to querendo pular pra ele mias não sei se vou poder instalar meu jogos tipo C9 ou dmc 5
<chouga> Emanoel-> Primeiramente, seja bem vindo!
<Emanoel> Obrigado XD
<chouga> Emanoel-> Em relação aos jogos que você comentou, eles infelizmente não foram portados para o Linux ainda, sendo assim, a solução mais eficaz seria a virtualização do Windows.
<chouga> Emanoel-> Entretanto, encorajo você a fazer a migração, pois o Ubuntu é um excelente sistema operacional.
<chouga> Emanoel-> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/GuiaIntrodutorio
<Emanoel> hmm
<chouga> Emanoel-> Neste site você encontrará uma boa base para conhecer um pouco mais o sistema operacional - foi assim que eu comecei - e, com certeza, facilitará muito sua migração.
<chouga> Emanoel-> Existem também muitos sites e fóruns onde usuários que usam sistemas GNU/Linux se ajudam reciprocamente.
<Emanoel> mais pooh, tipo meus jogos? D:
<Emanoel> to preucupado so com os jogos mesmo =/
<Emanoel> quero muito migrar, mais fico meio bolado com os jogos
<Emanoel> em relação a programas utilizados normalmente como por exemplo o skype funcuina no ubuntu né?
<chouga> Emanoel-> Como eu disse, eles ainda não foram portados para o Linux mas, se você virtualizar o Windows dentro do Linux, você poderá usá-lo tranquilamente.
<chouga> Emanoel-> Skype -> Sim
<Emanoel> isso se eu fazer um dualboot certo?
<chouga> Emanoel-> Não necessariamente, você pode virtualizar ou fazer dual-boot, o resultado será o mesmo.
<Emanoel> como seria virtualiza-lo?
<Emanoel> tipo, caso eu faça agora perco os meus itens no pc?
<chouga> Emanoel-> Já ouviu falar sobre um programa chamado Virtualbox?
<Emanoel> nãao
<chouga> Emanoel-> http://canaltech.com.br/o-que-e/internet/O-que-e-virtualizacao/
<Emanoel> tipo vou fazer o teste no meu outro notbook, ele é lixoso e muito antigo da nada não né?
<Emanoel> ou juntar esses dois sistemas vai pesar mais?
<chouga> Emanoel-> Na virtualização, você pode "errar" sem tantos efeitos colaterais, já no dual-boot, dependendo do erro, você acaba com todos os sistema do micro.
<Emanoel> vish
<chouga> Emanoel-> Também, você deve levar em conta os recursos do seu PC, pois se seu micro mal suporta 1 sistema, que dirá 2.
<chouga> Emanoel-> Honestamente, recomendo você a aprender a usar o VirtualBox primeiro...
<chouga> Emanoel-> Com ele você vai poder errar sem medo.
<chouga> Emanoel-> No Youtube existem milhares de vídeos sobre...
<Emanoel> ok
<chouga> Emanoel-> Google então, nem se fala...
<Emanoel> depois vou dar uma pesquisada
<Emanoel> XD
<chouga> Emanoel-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XB8qi5e0Sco
<Emanoel> veeey prefiro so instalar o ubuntu
<Emanoel> pelo que ví, fica meio que travando
<chouga> Emanoel-> Como eu disse, você deve ter um hardware decente.
<chouga> Emanoel-> Lembre-se: Tecnologia recente = Hardware recente
<chouga> Emanoel-> Tendo um PC da Xuxa não dá para virtualizar um Windows 8.1.
<chouga> Emanoel-> Não precisa ser Top, mas também não pode ser um micro de 2001.
<Emanoel> huehuehue sei como é
<chouga> Emanoel-> Qual é a configuração do seu micro?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<chouga> astroo--> Ola!
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> oi astro , como vai você :) ?
<astroo-> bem e tu?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
#ubuntu-br 2014-12-08
<claudio> Boa noite a todos
<astroo-> ola
<claudio> Ola, loguei aqui por ssh no meu server como usuario root. no server tem cpanel ja instalado.. agora preciso saber em qual pasta que subo o site.  olhando pelo ssh. alguem sabe?
<claudio> Por gentileza. sou marinheiro de primeira viagem. se alguem puder me dar um help fico grato.
<astroo-> ve o privado
<paulinho960> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Elfon> alo
<sfdebug> ae
<gustavo_> qual a melhor maneira de converter .avi para .iso em ubuntu ?
<novato_br> pq o comando sudo apt-get update trava?  Ele diz: ["32% ]Waiting for headers] [Waiting for headers]
<novato_br> e nao sai dessa tela
<novato_br> que coisa, toh com o ultimo ubuntu rodando em um pendrive
<sfdebug> hummm...
<novato_br> Err http://security.ubuntu.com utopic-security/main Translation-en Bad header line [IP: 91.189.92.200 80]
<novato_br> 18% [Waiting for headers]
<novato_br> se essas hps nao funciona a canonical devia ter um sistema de estatistica e remove-las
<novato_br> no fim, me ferrei
<novato_br> nao atualiza
<novato_br> W: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<novato_br> E: Write error - write (14: Bad address)
<sfdebug> novato_br, vc pode dar uma olhada nos logs para vermos se o apt-get registrou algo? /var/log/dpkg.log
<novato_br> E: IO Error saving source cache
<novato_br> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<novato_br> ok
<novato_br> qual eh a hp pra postar a saida do log?
<sfdebug> use o pastebin
<novato_br> ok
<novato_br> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9428600/
<novato_br> essa eh a hp
<sfdebug> no log não é apontado nenhum erro... vejo aqui que no dia 22 do mês passado você utilizou normalmente
<novato_br> cara, esse pendrive tah com o linux instalado ontem
<novato_br> deve ser versao bugada soh pode
<novato_br> eu toh rodando ele liveusb
<novato_br> tem espaco suficiente nele pra novas instalacoes
<novato_br> ele tem 32GB
<novato_br> eu quero instalar o ddrescue
<novato_br> mas nao dah sem o apt-get update
<novato_br> funcionar
<sfdebug> dê uma olhada neste tópico no askubuntu.com:
<sfdebug> http://askubuntu.com/questions/156650/apt-get-update-very-slow-stuck-at-waiting-for-headers
<novato_br> ok
<novato_br> vlw
<sfdebug> magina :) se não der certo diga ai
<novato_br> tentando
<novato_br> mesmo assim ele nao atualiza
<gadi_> alguem procurando trampo ??
<sfdebug> gadi_, que tipo de trampo? rs.
<novato_br> mudei o server pro brazil
<novato_br> agora vamos ver se rola
<sfdebug> novato_br, vamos ver :)
<novato_br> merda, tah dando pau na traducao
<novato_br> ateh hoje nao resolveram esse problema
<sfdebug> hihi
<novato_br> como aqui tah pt-br ele fica tentando localizar os pacotes de traducao
<novato_br> mas esse problema se arrasta por anos
<novato_br> ninguem corrigiu isso ainda
<sfdebug> novato_br, vc poderia estudar essa área e contribuir com o projeto...
<novato_br> e quem aceitaria a contribuicao de um reles mortal
<novato_br> ainda mais a canonical que mudou mta coisa no ubuntu
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Rodrigo_> oi tudo bem? Hoje possuo o Ubuntu 12.04 instalado em uma maquina será que vou ter problema se atualizar para 14.04?
<Rodrigo_> *para
<Rodrigo_> para
<claudio> boa tarde
<robson> como instalar
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<rogerio> Boa noite, alguém conhece um programa para criar slide que seja leve e sem necessidade de instalar pacotes, exemplo Abiword?
<rogerio> Boa noite, alguém conhece um programa para criar slide que seja leve e sem necessidade de instalar pacotes, exemplo Abiword?
#ubuntu-br 2014-12-09
<dk_millares> boa noite
<xubuntu86w> Boa tarde!
<xubuntu86w> Eu estou utilizando o Xubuntu, mas encontro muita dificuldade em tudo. Mas o que me faz procurá-lo é que ao deixar o sistema algum tempo sem uso a tela bloqueia e mesmo inserindo a senha (certa e adequada) não consigo retomar a sessão... pode me ajudar?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<lieber> boa
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<lieber> a bais ou benos
<lieber> e ai
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> ahaha gripe ?
<lieber> nada
<lieber> qm dera hehe, gripe ñ me deixa p baixo
<mirqui> ??? fanha , pensei que fosse gripe :)
<lieber> mirqui, hehehee to imitano aquele kra la
<lieber> baisss ou beeenos
<mirqui> speak deuth ?
<mirqui> ahaha tua frau te deixou para baixo :) ?
<lieber> minha frau????????
<mirqui> ahaha mulher , garota :)
<lieber> não mano.......... to de boa com isso tb
<mirqui> opa , pensei , vc disse que estava mais ou menos :)
<lieber> com a frau eu tou de boassa
<mirqui> legal :)
<mirqui> preciso ir , até :)
<werbett> Olá
<werbett> ??
<lieber> oi
<werbett> Como faço pra rodar swf
<lieber> werbett, flash plugin
<werbett> isso !
<werbett> ?
<mirqui> voltei :)
<werbett> como rodar formatos swf em no ubuntu
<werbett> ??
<mirqui> http://feraubuntu.blogspot.com.br/2013/10/executando-arquivos-swf-no-ubuntu-swf.html
<mirqui> olha isto
<Toniel> Boa tarde, gostaria de saber se Ubuntu funciona no notebook Toshiba Satellite A350D-10Y
<mirqui> tú viu as configuroes mínimas ?aç
<Toniel> não, a minha preocupação com os drivers
<mirqui> tenta o hggdh ele é avançado , e tenta o google tbm
<mirqui> mas os drivers são genéricos
<Toniel> ela tá rodando bem o Linux Mint 17, mas a Wi-fi parou de funcionar
<Toniel> o que é hggdh
<lieber> Toniel, qual sua placa de rede
<mirqui> já aconteceu comigo
<mirqui> no mint tbm
<mirqui> ai mudei para o ubuntu , está rodando tudo bem
<Toniel> não tem com eu ver é um notebook, esta fechado, mas embaixo do note, Wi-Fi Certifiqued
<mirqui> não , vc não vai desmontar a máquina
<Toniel> como faço para ver então
<mirqui> vc pode reinstalar o mint
<mirqui> ou baixar o ubuntu para testar se quizer
<mirqui> ou qualquer outra distro
<lieber> Toniel, lspci | grep -i wireless
<Toniel> como faço para saber qual é placa de rede wirelles
<mirqui> https://www.google.com.br/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=distros+linux&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gfe_rd=cr&ei=OhSHVN3eJoGX8QfFsYCQAg
<mirqui> se vc quizer outras distros
<Toniel> gosto do Ubuntu, mas minha irmã Linux Mint é mais parecido com Windows 7 que ela já está acustumada
<lieber> Toniel, são ambos excelentes.
<Toniel> como faço para saber qual é minha placa de rede wireless
<Toniel> sim
<lieber> já falei caralho
<lieber> Toniel, lspci | grep -i wireless
<Toniel> sou novo em linux, não entendi, isso é um comando
<Toniel> para terminal
<lieber> Toniel, sim! vc tem acesso ao terminal?
<Toniel> sim
<lieber> então lança esse comando aí
<Toniel> ok, so um momento
<Toniel> é placa Qualcomm Ateheros AR928X
<lieber> Toniel, então... perfeito.
<Toniel> meu problema é que clico no botão ligar Wireless, mas não liga.
<lieber> só colocar o livecd do ubuntu aí, creio q não vai ter problemas com rede
<lieber> Toniel, sei não bro, nunca tive esse problema
<lieber> só posso te dizer que era pra funcionar
<Toniel> e no Device Driver Mangaer mostra: No supported wireless chipset found
<lieber> Toniel, não reconheceu a wifi na instalação do mint?
<lieber> esssas coisas vc vê no livecd, antes de instalar.
<Toniel> reconheceu e funcionou mais ou menos um mês
<Toniel> e aí tem alguma solução
<mirqui> reinstala tudo :)
<Toniel> O Ubuntu tem como ficar menu iniciar parecido com do Windows 7
<lieber> Toniel, o unity não
<lieber> mas vc pode instalar o xubuntu, q é "similar"
<Toniel> ok, obrigado, tenha uma boa tarde, tchau
<apt-get> poderiam me dar uma ajuda
<apt-get> ?/
<apt-get> como faço pra ter acesso ao codigo fonte o ubuntu
<lieber> apt-get, http://archive.ubuntu.com/
<apt-get> ls IR.gz ?
<apt-get> esse
<apt-get> ?
<lieber> não
<rfariasd> boa tarde, queria reproduzir os videos do meu notebook na minha tv lg smart 50LA6200. Como eu faco. Obrigado
<murilo> Galera, boa tarde! Alguém disponível para tirar uma dúvida rapida?
<Elfon> murilo: diz ae
<Elfon> se alguem souber
<murilo> Seguinte
<murilo> Ontem instalei o Linux no meu PC, e na hora da instalação eu pedi para formatar a partição do HD que estava o Windows
<murilo> Agora eu não consigo mais encontrar as coisas que estavam na outra partição
<murilo> Preciso sair do canal, se alguém tiver uma resposta, por favor me envie por e-mail?? murilo.h.garcia@gmail.com
<murilo> Obrigado desde já, abraços
<x__> Olá, pessoal
<x__> Tudo bem?
<x__> Tem alguém aí?
<rssolivei> ya
<Elfon> x__: opa
<x__> Elfon, Tudo bem, Elfon?
<Elfon> x__: belê
<x__> Elfon, Você pode me ajudar com a documentação do Ubuntu?
<Elfon> x__: diz ae...vou tentar
<x__> Elfon, O manual da versão 14.04... tem alguma versão em português?
<Elfon> x__: cara...isso não sei....o q vc quer especificamente?
<x__> Como se traduz isso?
<x__> ‣ in the Dash, type help.
<x__> ‣ in the indicator area, click Session indicator ‣ Ubuntu Help.
<x__> Elfon, É do manual
<Elfon> x__: nem faço ideia
<x__> Elfon, O que é o Dash?
<x__> Tem alguém aqui que usa Ubuntu?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<fl0cker> #j #lug-al
#ubuntu-br 2014-12-10
<fopen> cheio de criminosos aqui :v
<astroo-> ?
<claudio> Boa noite
<claudio> Alguem usa o git que poderia me tirar uma duvida?
<astroo-> ola
<Megabyte> claudio, Eu não uso o git, mas posso tentar ajudar. Por acaso você quer saber como baixar arquivos de um repositório?
<claudio> opa megabyte
<claudio> quase isso
<claudio> eu baixei do repositorio ja.. mas o que acontece 'e que ele baixou na pasta public_html/pastadorepositorio
<claudio> teria que ficar o correto assim: o que conteudo de pasta do repositorio ficar dentro de public_html
<claudio> O problema 'e que nao pode mudar isso direto no server, se nao o git perde a referencia da pasta ne
<Megabyte> claudio, Ah, sinto muito... não sei como ajudar com isso. :(
<claudio> Pois 'e
<claudio> Eu queria saber como faco da maneira que fique certo, e sem precisar fazer um redirect no cpanel, isso poderia ser uma solucao, mas pra SEO 'e pessimo. poderia tambem mudar pelo arquivo .htacess , mas tambem creio nao ser a solucao elegante
<claudio> E achar essa informacao no google 'e complicado porque 'e algo bem especifico ne
<KurtKraut> claudio, Use o comando mv para mover os arquivos para o local que voce precisa
<KurtKraut> claudio, Dentro da pastadorepositorio tente algo como: mv * ../
<Guest27107> Galera, boa noite! alguem pode me dizer como faço pra instalar uma impressora multifuncional hp modelo all in one d110a aio no ubuntu 14.10
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> no site da hp nao diz?
<Guest27107> não cara
<Guest27107> pelo menos não achei nada
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem mas ja deve ser tarde na hora
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<guinslym> aberta o configuraçaoes do systema > impressora > adicionnar
<Guest27107> sim, mas eu não consigo achar a impressora na rede
<Guest27107> ela eh wireless
<guinslym> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu Eu não encontrei a tradução
<claudio_> Bom dia a todos
<claudio_> Alguem aqui usa o git que poderia me tirar uma pequena duvida?
<InvicteLCS> olá, bom dia
<InvicteLCS> gostaria de instalar o ubutnu em 50 computadores em uma empresa, mas há uns 30 computadores que usam certificado digital.
<InvicteLCS> tem alguma forma de instalar  o certificado?
<nanmes> server irc.freenode.net
<AndersonS01> Boa tarde
<AndersonS01> alguem pode me ajudar
<AndersonS01> ?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> fala , se der te ajudo
<AndersonS01> Bom dia! Preciso de uma ajuda, se possível. Eu instalei o Kubuntu 14.10 x86 que baixei direto do site, tudo acontece tranquilamente. Depois de formatado eu uso o notebook tranquilo, dai o sistema diz que tem atualizações disponivel e eu atualizo, depois pede para eu reiniciar e eu o faço. O note inicia normalmente a tela de login e a are de trabalho, depoiss ele escurece e só aparece o mouse e ele atende só dois comando
<AndersonS01> já formatei 3 vezes
<AndersonS01> não querida deixar de usar o kabunto, gostei muito dele
<mirqui> não sei cara , tenta o hggdh ou outro user mais avançado
<AndersonS01> não quero tter que voltar para o windows
<mirqui> mas tem várias distros , é só escolher outra
<mirqui> se não der como usar esta
<mirqui> quer saber de mais distros ?
<AndersonS01> é msm, mas o kabunto é mto boa
<AndersonS01> sei que tem a gnome
<mirqui> espera
<AndersonS01> queria uma com a masma interface
<mirqui> quer gnome ou kde ?
<AndersonS01> o kde eu tenho, mais tá dando esse bug
<mirqui> http://www.superdownloads.com.br/linux/utilitarios/distribuicoes-linux.html
<AndersonS01> quero o gnome
<mirqui> ai tem dos dois
<mirqui> gnome ou kde
<mirqui> é só escolher :)
<mirqui> https://www.google.com.br/search?q=distros+linux&ie=UTF-8&sa=Search&channel=fe&client=browser-ubuntu&hl=pt-br&gws_rd=cr,ssl&ei=MIKIVJ-6LMeiNpGhgaAN
<AndersonS01> blza, mto obrigado
<mirqui> e ai é a pag do google , acho que tem todas as distros
<mirqui> blza , boa sorte :)
<AndersonS01> boa tarde
<mirqui> boa tarde ;)
<AndersonS01> mais uma coisa
<mirqui> ahah fala :)
<AndersonS01> eu formatei o notebook e instalei direto o kubuntu interface kde
<AndersonS01> eu fiz correto?
<mirqui> como eu vou saber ? , fizesse os passos corretos ?
<mirqui> live cd
<mirqui> estar conectado a internet
<mirqui> e ter uma mídia boa ?
<AndersonS01> fiz sim
<AndersonS01> sim sim
<AndersonS01> eu baixei o de 32 bits no proprio site do kubunto
<mirqui> então deve estar tudo correndo certo
<AndersonS01> formatei e usei normalmente
<mirqui> então deve estar tudo ok
<AndersonS01> ai o sistema disse que tinha atualizações disponiveis
<AndersonS01> eu fiz
<mirqui> vai ter que atualizar somente
<AndersonS01> quando reinicio da esse erro
<mirqui> sim , uns 340 mb mais ou menos , se for que nem o ubuntu
<mirqui> novamente ?
<AndersonS01> isso
<mirqui> não é normal
<AndersonS01> ele inicia, quando carrega o desktop
<AndersonS01> ele vai escurecendo devagar
<mirqui> tenta sudo apt-get update no terminal
<AndersonS01> e pronto
<mirqui> pode ser alguma atualização importante que não carregou
<AndersonS01> não abre o terminal
<AndersonS01> eu tb achei isso
<mirqui> é estranho , pq :
<AndersonS01> vc acha que devo formata novamente e atualizar pelo terminal
<AndersonS01> ?
<mirqui> sou novo no linux
<mirqui> tenta , pode ser que dê
<mirqui> espera ,
<mirqui> vamos pelo passo a passo
<AndersonS01> blza
<mirqui> tem um live cd ?
<AndersonS01> sim tenho, gravei a imagem eu um dvd como manda o site da kubuntu
<mirqui> ok , vc já usou esta mídia antes ?
<AndersonS01> não
<mirqui> haaa , a mídia pode estar corrompida
<mirqui> por isso o erro
<mirqui> deixa esta mídia de lado
<mirqui> baixa outra
<AndersonS01> humm deveria ter dado erro na istalação ou dps
<AndersonS01> vou fazer isso
<AndersonS01> valeu
<mirqui> ok , depois fala no que deu
<AndersonS01> blza
<Elfon> pow...sacanearam o thepiratebay....huahua
<elisboa> Elfon: e você ainda ri?
<elisboa> É um dia triste pra todos nós : ~
<Elfon> elisboa: quem tá rindo?
<Elfon> tô de luto
<Elfon> tanto bandido no mundo e pegam o thepiratebay
<elisboa> 17:06:23 < Elfon> pow...sacanearam o thepiratebay....huahua
<elisboa> Mas eu estou sendo chato, releve :)
<Elfon> na realidade foi espanto
<Elfon> elisboa: tô me sentindo órfão :(
<elisboa> Elfon: sei como é
<Guest48496> alguem pode me ajudar a instalar multifuncional hp d110a wireless no ubuntu
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<jrdotplus> Boa Noite a Todos(as).
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2014-12-11
<kauefr> Alô pessoas.
<astroo-> ola
<kauefr> To testando o xubuntu 14.10 aqui, depois de algum tempo no Mint, alguem mais usa Xfce aqui?
<astroo-> kauefr  da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Rangel> Olá pessoal !
<Rangel> Estou com um probleminha no Ubuntu 13.04. Quando tento salvar um documento grande no Librioffice 4.1 o mesmo congela. A máquina tem 1 GB de RAM.
<toralinux> bom dia
<elisboa> bom dia
<toralinux> recentemente instalei no virtual box ubuntu server 14.04 e tive um problema que nunca tive nas versões anteriores. que  caracteres latinos desconfigurados na tela
<toralinux> procurei na rede vi vi algumas soluções, mas achei estrano o server vir com essa falha nativa.
<toralinux> alguém saber me dizer se isso será corrigido na versão português-br
<toralinux> ?
<Celso> Bom dia a todos
<Celso> estou com problemas com minha impressora samsung scx 4521f
<Celso> alguém consegue me ajudar
<nanmes> bom dia
<rogerio_> erro  O pacote xulrunner-1.9.2 precisa ser reinstalado, mas não foi possível encontrar um arquivo para o mesmo.
<rogerio_> alguém sabe como resolver
<rogerio_>  ja tentei sudo apt-get install -f
<rogerio_> mas nada
<rogerio_> não deixa eu fazer nada no sistema
<Celso> alguém pode me ajudar com uma impressora samsung scx 4521f?
<Elfon> Pessoal, quem tá no lugar do thepiratebay? tô perdido me sentindo órfão
<Elfon> Celso: wi fi ou usb?
<Celso> usb
<Celso> o ubuntu já instalou alguns driver's e quando mando impressão ela só esquenta a folha e para os trabalhos
<Celso> testei em um not com windows e funcionou, achei que era a impressora que tinha alguma coisa errada.
<LeoPateta> Eu tb quero PIRATEBAY!
<xSam> thepiratebay.cr
<Elfon> Celso: vc tentou o drive da asamsung?
<Elfon> Celso: gerelamente é só plugar e ele faz tudo sozinho
<Elfon> xSam: vlw :)
<xSam> [Elfon]: ¶:)~~
<Celso> elfon: eu fiz isso mesmo conectei a impressora, fui em add impressora, ele encontrou e baixou sozinho alguns driver's e só. Ai quando fui imprimir a página teste a impressora só aquece a folha e não imprimi, fica só no aquecimento e para de funcionar.
<Elfon> Celso: não uso ubuntu...mas vc pode tentar então o drive da samsung....msa primeiro verifica se a impressora foi instalada..
<Elfon> vê se ela aparece
<Celso> sim aparece tudo legal
<Celso> tem um fórum que diz como baixar um cdroot, mas como sou iniciante no ubuntu não sei puxar a pasta extraida pelo terminal
<Celso> acredito que sanando esta dúvida de passo a passo pelo terminal "puxar a pasta", acredito que irá dar certo.
<Celso> segue o link do fórum: http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=40661.0
<Elfon> Celso: geralmente cd baixa um drive universal da Samsung...depois descompacta...aí como root vc executa no terminal: sh install.sh
<Celso> eu parei na parte de puxar a a pasta cdroot pelo terminal
<Celso> isso mesmo, exato
<Celso> mas como faço o passo passo pelo terminal
<Elfon> primeiro...qual o caminho que tá localizado o arquivo?
<Celso> ja criei uma pasta e extrai em downloads mesmo
<Elfon> ok
<Elfon> Celso: abre o terminal; digita su - (isso  mesmo, su e hífen)
<Elfon> ele vai pedir a senha de administrador...ok?
<Celso> pronto
<Celso> falha na autenticação
<Celso> após digitar a senha
<Elfon> vc precisa da senha do root
<Elfon> digita e enter
<Elfon> se não digitar não vai]
<Celso> digitei su - e logo digitei senha e logo apareceu falha na autenticação
<Elfon> vê se o caps tá ligado
<Elfon> falha é senha errada
<Elfon> isto pode ter ocorrido quando vc plugou...aí o sistema não instalou coisas adicionais
<Celso> estranho, estou digitando a senha que entro no pc, é a mesma senha para acessar o Synaptic
<Celso> e não da certo
<Celso> agora fiquei sem entender
<Celso> qw2222222222222222222222222222222222222222222'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''' wsqaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Celso> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw32eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee           ?/²³255666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666 /
<Celso> foi mal ai
<Elfon> Celso: estranho
<Elfon> Celso: faz um teste....instala qualquer coisa pela central de programas....vai pedir a senha de root
<Celso> vou testar
<Celso> a mesma senha
<Elfon> isso...a do administrador
<Celso> vou no terminal denovo]
<Celso> no terminal a mesma coisa
<Celso> teria outro caminho pelo terminal
<Celso> para testarmois
<Celso> testarmos
<Elfon> Celso: digita sudo synaptic
<Elfon> aí ele vai executar o synaptic como root
<Elfon> Celso: faz o seguinte...
<Elfon> Celso: digita su (sem hifen)
<Celso> mesma coisa
<Celso> ja tentei sudo -
<Celso> a mesma coisa tbm
<Celso> o sudo synaptic deu certo
<Celso> abriu o aplicativo pelo terminal
<Elfon> fecha ele
<Celso> pronto
<Elfon> Celso: digita sudo su
<Celso> sim
<Elfon> agora deve dar certo
<Elfon> esqueci que no ubuntu muda algumas coisas
<Elfon> Celso: ??
<Celso> e depois de sudo su
<Elfon> Enter
<Celso> sim
<Elfon> ele vai pedir senha
<Elfon> senha do root
<Celso> nao pedio
<Elfon> o símbolo $ mudou para # ?
<Celso> root@Celso:/home/celso#
<Elfon> ok
<Celso> depois que digitei sudo su
<Elfon> agora digita /Downloads
<Celso> apareceu isso que mandei
<Elfon> ops
<Celso> ta
<Elfon> pera
<Elfon> digita cd /Downloads
<Elfon> deve tá no terminal /home/celso/Downloads    ...   certo?
<Celso> isso
<Elfon> (não esquece do enter)
<Celso> ok
<Elfon> digita ls
<Elfon> aperta enter
<Elfon> ele vai listar o que tem dentro da pasta
<Elfon> o arquivo tá ae?
<Celso> ele ainda não achou Downloads
<Celso> diz que não achou arquivo ou diretório
<Elfon> digita ls
<Elfon> aperta enter
<Elfon> o que aparece?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Elfon> mirqui: opa
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Celso> depois que digitei ls apareceu a lista de pastas
<Elfon> sim...achou a Downloads?
<Celso> area de trabalaho, downloadas
<Celso> sim
<Elfon> Celso: digita cd Dow                   e aperta TAB....ele vai completar
<Elfon> depois enter
<Celso> deu certo
<Elfon> agora digita ls
<Elfon> aperta enter e vê se o arquivo tá ae ou ainda tem mais uma pasta
<Celso> root@Celso:/home/celso/Downloads
<Celso> ja entrei na pasta extraida
<Celso> que se chama cdroot
<Elfon> agora digita
<Elfon> sh install.sh
<Elfon> aperta enter
<Elfon> Celso: ok?
<Celso> root@Celso:/home/celso/Downloads/cdroot#
<Celso> ele diz que não pode abrir o instalador
<Elfon> tem um arquivo install-printer.sh ?
<Elfon> ou install.sh?
<Elfon> digita ls pra verificar
<Celso> install.s
<Celso> quando digito ls
<Elfon> deveria ser install.sh
<Celso> ele mostra apenas autorun linux
<Elfon> digita sh inst                                e aperta tAB
<Elfon> aperta enter
<Celso> mas quando eu entro na pasta extraida e la dentro tem uma pasta chamada linux
<Celso> duplo clic na pasta ele abre e tem o install.s
<Elfon> Celso: talvez não tenha descompactado
<Elfon> Celso: vou almoçar...vonto nuns 40 min
<Elfon> se não conseguir me cha
<Elfon> chama
<Celso> muito obrigado pelas dicas
<Celso> ajudou um monte
<Celso> falamos depois e bom almoço
<Elfon> Celso: opa
<Elfon> resolveu?
<Celso> Elfon: deu certo meu caro
<Celso> só faltou colocar
<Celso> sudo. /install.sh
<Celso> :D:D:D:D:D
<Celso> muuuuuito obrigado pela ajuda, foi fundamental
<Celso> brigadão
<rootpt> lol
<Elfon> Celso: ok
<Elfon> Celso: imprimiu?
<Elfon> Celso: por via das dúvidas, grava um texto com passo a passo
<atherosQCA9565eQ> buenas pessoal
<atherosQCA9565eQ> ai vai uma pergunta de seleção
<atherosQCA9565eQ> quando eu instalo o modulo QCA8171(wlan0)  some o modulo QCA9565(ath0); ubuntu 12.4
<atherosQCA9565eQ> ou os dois modulos somem
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<claudio_> Como faz pra alterar as permissoes de todos os arquivos html de dentro de uma pasta e subpastas da mesma?
<pedrobob> Boa noite, tenho um notebook com o Windows 10 e gostaria de migrar para o Linux, existe alguma versão para notebook?
<claudio_> preciso alterar para 644 as permissoes de so um tipo de arquivo dentro de uma pasta e suas subpastas
<claudio_> Alguem sabe?
<BrunoPT> chmod -R 644 diretorio
<claudio_> mas ai altera de tudo
<claudio_> preciso que altere somente dos arquivos .html la dentro por exemplo
<claudio_> tudo que for .html na pasta e subpastas
<claudio_> -R ja altera nas subpastas..
<claudio_> mas e pra ser so os .html ?
<Kazim> HI
#ubuntu-br 2014-12-12
<Jaime> hj fiz uma atualização entretanto todos os meus arquivos e pastas que estavam no desktop simplesmente desapareceram... alguém pode me dizer onde foram parar?
<Jaime> ou se ocorreu este problema com mais alguém?
<KurtKraut> Jaime, Pelo Nautilus (gerenciador de arquivos), vá até a pasta Desktop (ou Área de Trabalho) e veja se por ele você enxerga os arquivos.
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Jaime> Caro KurtKraut, simplesmente sumiram, nadicas de nada
<KurtKraut> Jaime, O que você chama de 'autoalização'?
<KurtKraut> *atualização
<Jaime> acho que consegui descobrir pelo kitcat, ufa!!! lançou tudo que estava no desktop para uma pasta "b"
<Jaime> mas que o susto foi grande, foi!!! :)
<KurtKraut> Jaime, KitKat? Você está falando de Ubuntu ou de Android?
<Jaime> sorry, não é quitcat, é catfish
<licensed> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Jaime> mesmo assim, obrigado KurtKraut, na hora bateu o desespero,
<Jaime> tks, espero em outra oportunidade poder estar aqui em uma situação onde possa contribuir e não só atrás de ajuda, vlw!
<XAVIER__> Saudações a todos.
<XAVIER__> estou com problemas para atualizar o sistema
<XAVIER__> como posso resolver?
<XAVIER__> Valeu pela ajuda.
<astroo-> daqui a 5 anos com 1 super computador tem ajuda em 1m
<altecnologic> bom dia
<altecnologic> podem me ajudar com mikrotik?
<astroo-> ola e poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem mas a esta hora nao "ajuda"
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<rogerio_> bom dia pessoal estava tentando instalar um pacote e deu este erro O pacote xulrunner-1.9.2 precisa ser reinstalado, mas não foi possível encontrar um arquivo para o mesmo.
<rogerio_> ja tentei este comando sudo apt-get install -f
<rogerio_> mas nada
<mirqui> usa a pesquisa
<mirqui> mas não sei como se instala pelo terminal
<mirqui> tenta o hggdh ele é avançado
<rogerio_> mirqui como assim
<mirqui> qual sistema vc usa ?
<rogerio_> estou usando lubuntu 14.04
<mirqui> tem um campo de pesquisa , que dá o nome de qualquer arquivo , tenta lá
<rogerio_> o synaptic não abre e o terminal não deixa fazer nada
<mirqui> opa , deu tilt
<rogerio_> e eu não consigo reinstalar este arquivo por este motivo
<mirqui> reinicia o pc e tenta de novo
<mirqui> e depois diz se deu certo
<rogerio_> ja reiniciei varias vezes, não sei o que eu fiz aqui, e o problema persiste
<mirqui> desinstala o arquivo , depois instala de novo e vê o que dá
<rogerio_> o unico geito de instalar é baixando pelo terminal mas eu não sei como fazer
<mirqui> não , primeiro desisntala
<mirqui> pode ter corrompido algum arquivo
<mirqui> pelo synaptic vc pode desisntalar
<rogerio_> este é o problema o synaptic não abre
<rogerio_> esta dando erro
<mirqui> vc tem algo importante no pc ?
<rogerio_> ter eu não tenho mas deu tanto trabalho pra deixar ele redondinho
<rogerio_> kkkk
<mirqui> reinstala o sistema de novo
<rogerio_> cara eu nunca vi um problema destes
<mirqui> tão redondinho não está , senão não dava este erro
<mirqui> por eliminação
<mirqui> se vc tem algo importante , tenta a recuperação
<mirqui> se é só para usar a net , reinstala
<rogerio_> ja tentei e diz que eu tenho que reinstalar o xulrunner
<mirqui> vc tem um live cd ?
<mirqui> se tiver reinstala novamente , é mais fácil
<mirqui> até :)
<drozk> algum brasileiro on?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<r-paes3> ok!
<r-paes3> Perdi permissão como root, o que fazer para ter acesso como root novamente?
<Osenpai> boot no modo rescue e alterar a senha
<r-paes3> problema é o seguinte: tenho um servidor, e o acesso através de um desktop Ubuntu, parece que deram um chmod 777 * como root e saiu do root antes de devolver as permissões, agora quando vai acessar o root com: "su -" e em seguida digitando a senha correta aparece o seguinte erro: "su: não foi possível definir grupos: Operação não permitida"
<Elfon> pessoal, tem flash 16 pra linux?
<FemilkBR> Qual a liunha de comando para atualizar do ubuntu 14.04 para o 14.10 via terminal?
<are> oi pessoal
<are> boa tarde
<are> preciso de ajuda aqui
<Guest73478> ,eu ubuntu não emite som
<Guest73478> ??
<rogerio> boa tarde alguem poderia me ajudar a instalar o aplicativo kiwix no ubuntu 14.04
<rogerio> o software esta neste endereço http://www.kiwix.org/wiki/Software/pt
<Vivian> alguém poderia me ajudar a instalar a nova versão do ubuntu, por favor?
<Vivian> #ubuntu-br
<Elfon> Pessoal, como coonverte flac pra mpp3 pelo k3bw
<Elfon> Pessoal, como coonverte flac pra mpp3 pelo k3b?
<omelete> será q tem jeito?
<omelete> só para gravar, nem sabia q fzia isso
<Elfon> omelete: li em algum lugar...mas não dizia coo
<Elfon> como
<Elfon> qual a opção mais fácil?
<omelete> de cabeça só lembro o audacity
<omelete> acho q como ffmpeg tb da
<Elfon> hmm
<rogerio> boa tarde alguem poderia me ajudar a instalar o aplicativo kiwix no ubuntu 14.04
<aredev> pessoal
<aredev> boa tarde
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<slainr> olá
#ubuntu-br 2014-12-13
<astroo-> slainr  ola
<slainr> astroo-, como vai? sou novo nesses assuntos sobre comunidade linux
<slainr> astroo-, a galera vem aqui pra conversar sobre as distros ou pra pedir ajuda/tirar dúvidas?
<BrunoPT> geralmente para tirar duvidas e pedir ajuda
<astroo-> slainr  tudo bem bem-vindo
<slainr> (:
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<slainr> ok, acho que aqui talvez seja o local certo pra perguntar. terá um curso com certificação linux ministrado pelo SENAC, será que ter essa certificação Linux vale a pena?
<slainr> entendo o básico de Linux, uso o Ubuntu Mate aqui e no trabalho
<AldoRaine> se o seu interesse é aprender mais e poder comprovar que sabe algo de GNU/Linux
<AldoRaine> com certeza vale
<slainr> é, acho que vou investir nesse curso, caso forme turma
<AldoRaine> isso
<slainr> (:
<Victor_> seria possivel eu pedir uma copia em disco do linux ?
<slainr> você msm poderia gravar tal disco
<javan> Oi
<astroo-> ola
<javan> Alguém já ouviu falar do linuxfx?
<javan> Eu dei um /list e a tela não para de rolar
<javan> Como faço para parar a rolagem do meu irc console?
<astroo-> e esperar
<astroo-> a lista e longa
<BobStark> vai em preferencias e desativa a rolagem...
<BobStark> alguem aqui esta usando o kernel 3.16?
<BobStark> Até mais, pessoal!
<javan> Instalaçao de webcam no ubuntu. Como faço???
<Devilarte> Bom dia galera, estou tentando fazer uma Upgrade da versão 14.04 LTS que eu uso para 14.10 e não estou conseguindo, já tentei de várias maneiras e nada até agora. O que pode ser?
<astroo-> ola a esta hora nao deve ser facil haver resposta
<Devilarte> OK astroo então mas tarde em pergunto, valeu vou sair...
<astroo-> tem calma
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Devilarte> Eu já pesquisei em vários tutors da net e faço do jeito que pedem e nada de atualizar, o que será???
<astroo-> essa e a primeira vez que vejo essa pergunta
<slainr> poxa, o cara acabou de sair
<slainr> acredito q ele esteja com problemas por causa da source.list
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<jaime> bom dia
<jaime> gostaria de dar uma enfeitada nos meus ícones, alguém sabe como conseguir e adicionar novos emblemas para utilização (algo tipo o moricons do Ruindows?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Eliel> Como eu faço pra instalar o Ubunto no linux que veio no meu pc de fábrica?
<Eliel> Já baixei no site e gravei no dvd conforme foi o solicitado.
<mirqui> huee , instala com o live cd
<mirqui> ele vai deixar lado a lado
<Eliel> Vou tentar achar aqui
<mirqui> tenta e depois fala no que deu :)
<Eliel> Cara onde eu posso baixar o live cd?
<lieber> Eliel, ubuntu.com
<mirqui> https://www.google.com.br/?gws_rd=ssl#q=distros+linux
<Eliel> Vocês
<Eliel> Não entenderam o que eu falei
<Eliel> Eu comprei uma máquina e ela veio com o sistema linux que não é o UBUNTO
<Eliel> Linux 3.7.5 - kde sc 4.8.4
<lieber> Eliel, eu não peguei essa parte.
<lieber> me conta o que você precisa
<Eliel> Já baixei o Ubunto no site
<Eliel> E ele pediu para eu instalar em um dvd e eu instalei e não consegui instalar o UBUNto que está no dvd na minha máquina
<Novo> prezados, bom dia. quero instalar em um core 2 duo com 4 mb de memoria, pc generico rs. qual a versao mais indicada?
<lieber> Novo, a mais nova.
<lieber> Eliel, como vc tentou?
<Novo> desculpe, distro rsrs
<Novo> ainda sou novo no linux
<Novo> ok. muito obrigado.
<Eliel> Lieber, eu entrei no site da ubunto.org e baixei o software, e quando baixou automaticamente ele pediu para eu instalar em um dvd eu instalei e não consegui mais instalar
<lieber> Eliel, o dvd instalou com sucesso? vc tentou dar boot nele?
<lieber> gravou com sucesso*?
<Eliel> Sim instalou com sucesso.
<Eliel> Tirei e coloquei de novo e eu nao consigo instalar ele nesse sistema LINUX que veio com a minha máquina  - Linux 3.7.5 - kde sc 4.8.4
<lieber> relaxa, a distro que está na sua maquina é irrelevante.
<lieber> vc reiniciou a máquina e deu boot no dvd?
<Eliel> Não fiz mestre. Vou entrar no chat com meu notebook pra você me ensinar nisso
<lieber> melhor... essa máquina vc vai formatar p instalar o ubuntu.
<Eliel> vou entrar no note
<lieber> aiai
<Eliel> Voltei aqui, Lieber
<lieber> pm
<Eliel> pm?
<lieber> Eliel, estou falando com vc em privado.
<CyL> lieber: pq no privado?
<lieber> CyL achei melhor para a questão
<CyL> !pvt
<ubotu-br`> Por favor, faça sua pergunta no canal para que outros possam ajudar, beneficiar-se de suas perguntas e respostas, e assegurar que você não está sendo mal aconselhado. Saiba que algumas pessoas consideram falta de educação enviar mensagens particulares sem que isso seja solicitado à elas antes.
<CyL> lieber: ^
<lieber> estava ajudando ele a dar boot na mídia apenas
<CyL> lieber: tudo bem, mas sempre é melhor no canal mesmo
<codelock> cls
<codelock> alguem
<codelock> exit
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<porteus-buddha> oxi!!! esse instalador de pacotes do e complicado
<porteus-buddha> oxi!!! esse instalador de pacotes do slack e complicado
<KurtKraut> porteus-buddha, Complicado é pouco. É um castigo.
<porteus-buddha> incrivel,nao consigo instalar nada!!!!huhuhuaau
<delet> KurtKraut lindu
<RPess> blz rapaziada consegui entrar no canal sou novo no ubuntu mas quero deixar o windows de lado nao aguento mais o tanto de falhas que o sistema tem
<RPess> nao aguento mais formatar meu computador quase todos os dias
<KurtKraut> RPess, Apesar de no início eventualmente você precisar fazer isso com o Linux porque fez alguma burrada de iniciante, uma vez aprendendo, você nunca mais precisará passar por isso. Com Linux você poderá voltar a confiar no seu computador.
<marcelomauro> #softwarelivre
<marcelomauro> ops
<RPess> com certeza, tenho um pequeno conhecimento, mas cada dia eu estou aprendendo um pouco mais, posso dizer que e muito melhor
<marcelomauro> desculpem
<RPess> pessoal tenho até uma pequena dúvida aqui, todas as vezes que vou iniciar o computador, a configuração do teclado não está para abnt2 tenho que fazer manualmente setxkbmap -model abnt2 - layout br -variant abnt2
<RPess> como poderia fazer para colocar essa especificação automática?
<omelete> RPess,  já mudou na configurações de teclado?
<RPess> sim, o problema é quando inicia novamente a configuração desaparece
<RPess> os acentos e ç não aparecem corretamente
<omelete> lá tem us e br?
<omelete> se tiver remove o us
<RPess> ok vou tentar agora
<RPess> pois é mudei no item entrada do teclado e nada aconteceu continua com o mesmo problema, o comando eu faço manualmente, gostaria mesmod e saber se tem algum arquivo que carrega na inicialização que podemos colocar este comando de configuração, para assim que o ubuntu for carregado a configuração ficar ativa, tipo um arquivo texto ou coisa parecida
<omelete> RPess,  .xinitrc ou .xsession deve funcionar
<omelete> tem q verificar ai pq ñ sei o q o ubuntu usa
<RPess> pessoal pq eu não consigo criar um script na etc/unit.d quando eu tento aparece uma mensagem de não permissão
<RPess> digo /etc/init.d
<Outshined> boa noite
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2014-12-14
<forceone> olá alguém online
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<sistematico> Boa tarde.
<Guest95499> ola, estou com um problema para iniciar o windows 8 depois que instalei o ubuntu
<Guest95499> sei que pode ser sobre o sistema de hibernar do windows mas nao consigo dessativar-lo pois ele nao inicia... alguem sabe como resolver?
<Guest95499> alguem?
<omelete> ñ aparece opção de iniciar?
<omelete> se for note com uefi ñ sei o q pode ser
<Guest95499> é um note...
<Guest95499> sera que tem como finalizar o windows hibernato a partir do ubuntu?
<xGrind> oq aconteceu Guest95499 ?
<Guest95499> win8.1 nao inicia depois que instalei o ubuntu, pelo que li ele nao foi desligado totalmente e por isso nao inicia novamente
<Guest95499> dai quero desliga-lo para iniciar e dentro do windows desativar a opçao de inicializaçao rapida
<Guest95499> estou procurando alguma forma de fazzer isto
<omelete> se vc está no ubuntu ñ tem como ele está ligado
<Guest95499> o negocio e que o windows 8 nao desliga totalmente, ele tem um sistema de inicialização rapida que fica ativo
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<thiago_gyn> estou com problema para iniciar o windows 8.1 depois de instalar o ubuntu, alguem pode ajudar?
<mirqui> qual problema ?
<thiago_gyn> o windows nao inicia... fica uma tela preta
<thiago_gyn> é um notebook
<mirqui> o ubuntu te da a opção de dual boot ?
<mirqui> ubuntu depois windows ?
<thiago_gyn> sim...
<thiago_gyn> quando coloco na opção windows dá esse problema
<thiago_gyn> ja estou quebrando a cabeça a um tempo com isso
<mirqui> a instalação foi normal ?
<thiago_gyn> foi normal...
<thiago_gyn> iniciou uma vez o windows depois da instalação e dai parou de iniciar....
<mirqui> vc tem algo importante no windows ?
<thiago_gyn> rror mounting /dev/sda5 at /media/thiago/OS: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sda5" "/media/thiago/OS"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0). Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount. Failed to mount '/dev/sda5': Operation not permitted The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and 
<thiago_gyn> da esse avizo quando tento ver a partição pelo ubuntu... penso que o windows esteja hibernado e nao finalizado, e por isso ele nao abre
<mirqui> vc tem algo importante no windows ?
<thiago_gyn> sim
<mirqui> bom , os arquivos vc vai poder lêr no ubuntu
<mirqui> existem 2 drivers
<mirqui> um é windows
<mirqui> vc copia no pendrive
<mirqui> depois se tiver o windows , instala de novo
<thiago_gyn> veu tentar aqui
<mirqui> se não deixa só no ubuntu ou no windows
<mirqui> vc sabe
<thiago_gyn> vou tentar resovel aqui...valeu
<mirqui> ok , boa sorte :)
<thiagogyn> como desistalar o ubuntu? sendo que ofoi instalado junto ao windows 8? alguem sabe?
<xGrind> thiagogyn, conseguiu resolver?
<thiagogyn> nada cara...
<thiagogyn> o negcio esta tenso pois tenho alguns arquivos que nao posso perder
<xGrind> thiagogyn, eu gostei do win8.1. roda de boa no meu pc, mas o ruim sao esses bugs. ja tive q reinstalar o xubuntu uma vez por causa dele
<thiagogyn> ainda estou tentando ver como manter os 2 ou salvar pelo menos o windows
<xGrind> q versao do ubuntu vc tem instalada? 32bits ou 64bits?
<thiagogyn> 14.10
<xGrind> mas 64bits?
<thiagogyn> o negocio , pelo que entendi ... e o sistema do win de iniciallização rapida... dei nao deixa o ubuntu montar a partição que ele esta
<thiagogyn> sim
<thiagogyn> 64
<xGrind> só tem uma partição pro windows? ou tem aquele reservado pelo sistema tb?
<xGrind> na verdade aqui deu pau uma vez com o mageia, pq ainda nao é 100% compativel como UEFI. Ubuntu é, mas tem q ser 64bits
<thiagogyn> e...so uma partição
<xGrind> e coloca o 14.04. é LTS e mais estavel. o 14.10 tem tempo de suporte de 9 meses só. Logo para de ter atualizações
<thiagogyn> entao...aqui e tudo 64 bits
<xGrind> hm. deve ser isso entao. pq esse reservado pelo sistema, é usado pro boot do windows. o ruim é q vc teria q formatar a maquina pra por essa partição agora :/
<xGrind> tem muita coisa do windows aí pra fazer backup?
<thiagogyn> nao... mas o negocio e que ele nao abre a pasta para eu copiar os arquivos....
<thiagogyn> da o aviso: The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume read-only with the 'ro' mount option.
<thiagogyn> mas quando tento vvoltar ao windows ele nao inicia
<thiagogyn> estou terminando um download e vou reiniciar de ovo pra tentar outra forma
<thiagogyn> novo*
<xGrind> pelo live-cd do ubuntu, da pra vc salvar seus arquivos. mas aí teria que ter um hd externo
<xGrind> ruim desse novo windows é isso. esses dias saiu uma atualização e zicou tudo. ele não desligou
<thiagogyn> hum... vou tentar isso tb.... falta 15 min de donwload aqui
<xGrind> tem aquele esquema de usar o dvd do windows pra reparar, mas nem sei se funciona
<xGrind> o windows normal já não funciona direito, imagina ferramente de reparação :D
<xGrind> ferramenta*
<thiagogyn> uahuahu
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2015-12-07
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Philosophus> boa noite galera
<Philosophus> alguem ai sabe como instalar o silverlight no ubuntu 15.10
<Philosophus> instalei uma parada aqui mas nao deu certo
<Philosophus> consegui galera
<Philosophus> wowowow
<feio> vcs
<feio> acreditam q gay se cura?
<nuno_nunes> bom dia
<squat> alguem ai joga lineage..quero emular.., quero saber de um servidor legal pra jogar.. alguem..
<shallwe> bom dia meninos e meninas
<aedigital> shallwe, buenas
<shallwe> :)
<squat>  alguem ai joga lineage..quero emular.., quero saber de um servidor legal pra jogar.. alguem..
<squat>  alguem ai joga lineage..quero emular.., quero saber de um servidor legal pra jogar.. alguem..
<squat>  alguem ai joga lineage..quero emular.., quero saber de um servidor legal pra jogar.. alguem..
<aedigital> squat, pelo visto, vai ser dificil achar alguem que jogue e no linux
<squat> aedigital, pode cre man.., so pra saber uma coisa aqui. .to baixando ele 80% ja.., sao 6 gitas.., quero jogar num server massa.., faz tempo que joguei.
<aedigital> 6 gigas? osloko
<aedigital> com tudo isto tem que ser bom mesmo
<aedigital> :P
<jaqent> aedigital: é até pequeno pra hoje em dia
<jaqent> squat: Lineage 2 na maioria dos casos roda sem problemas no wine
<squat> acho que sim.
<shallwe> opa opa opa
<shallwe> http://phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linux-4.4-rc4-DRM-Fixes
<shallwe> Linux 4.4-rc4 Will Have Nouveau/Radeon/Intel DRM Driver Fixes
<shallwe> agora vai ubuntu 15.10 kkkk
<barna> as amd tão funfando no 15.10 agora?
<shallwe> barna: estou lendo a noticia vamos ver
<shallwe> agora é fogo, se eu pago uma tv por assinatura caro do jeito que é, pq diabos tem propagandas nos programas o.O com intervalos de até 10 minutos só de plin plin kkk
<Dead_Thinker> foda né
<shallwe> hummm pra agitar a galera: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=osx-3-linux&num=1
<shallwe> OS X El Capitan vs. Fedora vs. Ubuntu vs. Antergos Benchmarks
<hggdh> Dead_Thinker: linguagem, por favor
<shallwe> aproveitando, alguém já instalou o Swift no ubuntu? linguagem de iphone ipad etc
<shallwe> o meu da erro kkk, mas fogo achar algo na internet pq é novo ainda
<Dead_Thinker> hggdh: Desculpem :) Por curiosidade, é bot?
<hggdh> Dead_Thinker: quem, eu?
<Dead_Thinker> :D
<hggdh> alguns consideram-me um bot...
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2015-12-08
<whitecool> pow estou com problema em me registrar, alguém pode me dar um help???
<astroo-> o nick?
<whitecool> whitecool
<whitecool> lá no frenode acho que estou registrado, mas aki no canal não consegui...
<astroo-> nao sei
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ebrazjr> bom dia
<Paulo> oi
<Paulo> bom dia
<Paulo> gostaria de saber por q o ubuntu gasta tanta bateria
<Paulo> aqui ta gastando muito
<shallwe> bom dia
<pikatchu> full hd é essencial num notebook?
<shallwe> pikatchu: como assim?
<pikatchu> não existe notebook full hd barato
<shallwe> pikatchu: é por causa da resolução
<pikatchu> notebook de 2 mil, 3 mil, tudo 768
<shallwe> a resolução full hd não tem nem em tv de 32pol kkk
<pikatchu> faz falta pra escritório?
<shallwe> pikatchu: eu acho que não
<shallwe> só se for um uso muito específico
<pikatchu> eu vi um com tela IPS e 768, é o melhor que tem
<pikatchu> sem custar a gortuna do 1080p
<shallwe> pikatchu: e qual seria o uso do note?
<pikatchu> texto e tabelas
<shallwe> então pq full hd?
<shallwe> full hd tem resolução 1920px
<gh0st_> join #debian-br
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<aedigital> hi
<shallwe> e deus disse faça-se o ar condicionado :)
<aedigital> hahahaha
<aedigital> boa
<shallwe> puxa nenhuma notícia hoje de mais no linuxtoday
<aedigital> hehe
<aedigital> antigamente eu olhava varias paginas sobre linux e afins
<aedigital> putz
<aedigital> freshmeat. slashdot, themes.org
<aedigital> linux.box
<aedigital> era obrigatorio
<shallwe> eu olhava o br-linux.org principalmente pra ver o que os doidos escreviam nos comentários das notícias kkk
<aedigital> hehehe
<shallwe> linux.box é legal
<aedigital> existe ainda?
<shallwe> claro
<aedigital> nice
<shallwe> a não esquece
<shallwe> ultima noticia julho kkkkk
<aedigital> ah
<aedigital> hehehe
<shallwe> eu olhava por isso jurei que existia
<aedigital> certo
<aedigital> themes.org nao existe mais tb
<aedigital> pelo menos nao no formato antigo
<aedigital> era da hora putz
<aedigital> era legal tb  os sites de  screenshots
<shallwe> screenshots era bala
<shallwe> personalizado
<aedigital> yeap
<nuno_nunes> boa noite a todos alguem precisa de suporte
<shallwe> nossa como tem gente pirada com isso de privacidade, não usam whatsapp por isso kkk
<shallwe> http://br-linux.org/2015/01/actor-alternativa-do-anahuac-para-whatsapp-e-telegram.html
<hggdh> shallwe: entendo (mas não sou tão radical). Uso signal e whatsup. Prefiro signal. Evito usar o messenger que vem com o Android e iPhone.
<shallwe> hggdh: interessante você diz o messenger de mensagens nativos de android e iphone?
<hggdh> shallwe: o que quer se seja o nome para os apps nativos
<shallwe> A sim entendi
<hggdh> signal está disponível para ambos Android e iPhone, como o wazzup.
<jaqent> shallwe: não sei bem se é ser pirado com privacidade. Hj em dia essas coisas são um tanto complicadas
<jaqent> http://www.oprogressonet.com/blogs/prof-doutor-fernando-belfort/whatsapp-e-justa-causa/49482.html <-- coisas assim estão cada vez mais comum
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> boa noite :p
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de algo do suporte
<nuno_nunes> :D
#ubuntu-br 2015-12-09
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<shallwe> bom dia
<shallwe> que maravilha bom saber que ainda tem update do flash da adobe :) kkk
<aedigital> :~
<shallwe> mas ta certo ainda existe flash pra quem quer acessar sites 18+, tem que ser né, afinal de contas esses sites giram com milhoes de usuários kkkk
<aedigital> bem
<aedigital> eu acesso o laola1.tv
<aedigital> e o youtube
 * elisboa sofrendo com isso nesse exato momento no Fedora 22
<elisboa> instalo o plugin e não funciona nessa bodega
<aedigital> elisboa, nao roda em nenhum navegador?
<elisboa> aedigital: tentei com Firefox e Konqueror e não rolou em nenhum
<aedigital> tenta o chrome ou chromium
<elisboa> mas devo estar fazendo alguma besteira, vou ver aqui o que tá rolando.
<aedigital> la em casa, o flash  soh rola legal  com o chrome
<shallwe> na realidade eu instalei ele pq veio junto no restrited-extras-ubuntu
<shallwe> mas nem uso ele, uso o google chrome que tem flash embutido
<aedigital> hummm
<shallwe> melhor navegador é o google chorme, velocidade, usa menos processador no youtube, nem uso outro
<shallwe> só chrome mesmo
<aedigital> o flash do chrome nao eh aquela versao peppermine (ou algo assim) ?
<shallwe> aedigital: não sei dizer, só seu que funciona :)
<shallwe> sem instalar nada a mais
<aedigital> entendi
<aedigital> ta que nem eu entao
<aedigital> uso, mas nao sei exatamente
<aedigital> como funciona
<shallwe> é isso aí
<shallwe> eu como usuário quero que funcione, não que complique a minha vida :)
<aedigital> uso principalmente no youtube pra ver os jogos de volley
<shallwe> já tenho problemas de mais
<shallwe> youtube não é mais flash é html5
<aedigital> e  o canal hight torque (automotivo)
<aedigital> shallwe, mas ae que esta, se  voce nao tem flash
<aedigital> nao consegue  rodar videos do youtube
<aedigital> correto?
<elisboa> aedigital: às vezes eu assisto esse tb
<elisboa> vc curte carros então? :)
<shallwe> aedigital: acho que consegue sim
<aedigital> elisboa, curto mecanica mesmo
<shallwe> vou testar isso agora calma aí
<elisboa> massa
<aedigital> algumas manutencoes
<aedigital> no meu fitao, eu mesmo que faco
<shallwe> estranho era pra eu ser gay pq odeio futebol e carro kkk
<elisboa> aedigital: que manutenções você faz?
<elisboa> eu só mexo em uma ou outra besteirinha e com muito medo de quebrar tudo
<aedigital> shallwe,  hahaha por ae voce ve que nao tem nada ver
<aedigital> estes estereotipos
<aedigital> elisboa, hehehehe
<aedigital> elisboa, faco mais o basico mesmo
<aedigital> troca de velas
<aedigital> oleo do cambio automatico
<shallwe> rrola sim youtube sem flash acabei de testar
<aedigital> ja troquei o modulo de combustivel tb
<aedigital> shallwe, good
<elisboa> ah, vela eu até troco tb
<aedigital> elisboa,  anram
<aedigital> pelo menos o basico eh meio que forcado voce saber neh
<aedigital> senao os mecanicos te levam a falencia
<aedigital> ainda mais eu com este salario miseravel que ganho
<elisboa> Exatamente, aedigital
<elisboa> também já fui muito enganado no passado.
<elisboa> só de você conversar de igual pra igual com o cara ele já pensa 2x antes de te enganar.
<aedigital> anram
<jaqent> aedigital: trabalha com que?
 * elisboa testando o chrome... vamos ver se com ele vai
<aedigital> jaqent, trabalho na secretaria de uma escola estadual
<aedigital> na periferia de sp
<elisboa> feladamãe, já veio com o plugin instalado
<jaqent> parece um trampo massa
<jaqent> aedigital: a escola que tu trampatá ocupada?
<aedigital> jaqent, nao esta
<aedigital> o trabalho em si, nao eh dos piores
<aedigital> mas a remuneracao eh vergonhosa
<jaqent> imagino
<aedigital> anram
<elisboa> aedigital: o bom é um trabalho que te dê tempo pra viver
<elisboa> que você tenha tempo livre para fazer outras coisas... ou que seja perto de casa, pra não passar nervoso no trajeto de ida e vinda.
<aedigital> sim
<aedigital> isto pesa bastante
<aedigital> por isto que ainda estou aqui
<shallwe> então seja um designer kkkk eu trabalho em casa
<aedigital> mas, era correto receber um salario mais condizente com o tanto de trabalho e de certa forma com a importancia dele
<shallwe> não pago inss, pois sei que quando eu me aposentar não teremos mais isso de aposentadoria, e faço minha própria poupança pra quando me aposentar
<aedigital> shallwe,  hehehe
<elisboa> shallwe: e você curte trabalhar de casa?
<elisboa> Sempre tem demanda?
<shallwe> hoje acordei as 9h :) vou trabalhar um pouco, fazer almoço e deposi mais tarde ir pra academia
<shallwe> elisboa: hoje em dia sim, até vc se acostumar é fogo, pq no começo parece que não tem produção
<shallwe> mas agora quando eu trabalho vou pro escritorio que fiz uma sala e fico nela, como estou agora
<shallwe> com ar condicionado e tudo, janela etc
<jaqent> elisboa: sempre tem mais trabalho pra ser feito do que mão de obra qualificada. Não só pra designer mas pra virtualmente tudo
<shallwe> só não pode querer trabalhar na sala com toda a distração da casa aí já era kkkk
<elisboa> shallwe: sim, esse é o problema, hehe
<aedigital> :)
<shallwe> jaqent: xiii nem me fale, o que eu pego de coisas pra arrumar de agencias, pior são agencias criando coisas impossíveis de fazer kkk, principalmente em impressões de camisetas, uniformes etc
<shallwe> essas agências acham que é só criar o que vier na mente que vai dar certo kkkk
<shallwe> mas meu sonho é acertar na lotomania e usar uma boa parte do meu tempo ajudando a comunidade :) me envolver em algum projeto
<aedigital> :)
<jaqent> shallwe: pois é
<lmn> bom pessoal, estou com uma duvida meio amadora , e nem sei se aqui e o lugar pra perguntar , mas... para criar um sistema web de atendimento online em tempo real qual linguagem utulizo ? e necessito apenas de programalo ou envolve outras coisas ligadas a redes ou outros? vlww
<lmn> bom dia*
<shallwe> lmn: bom dia, um site de vendas?
<shallwe> php?
<shallwe> com chat? não sei se é mais ou menos isto?
<lmn> sim , um site de uma loja fisica , que atenda os clientes tbm pelo chat , isso msm
<shallwe> lmn: bom então vc precisa de um site de vendas online com chat?
<lmn> exato
<aedigital> vai ter que aprender uma linguagem de programacao voltada a  web
<aedigital> php, jsp
<shallwe> lmn: sim e qual seu conhecimento no php?
<aedigital> isto pra comeco de conversa
<jaqent> lmn: pode ser programado em qualquer linguagem, então a que vc sabe mais é provávelmente a mmelhor escolha
<lmn> nulo , nunca desenvolvi nada para web , estou estudando logica , e sei html e css, mas tenho um livro aqui que parece bem completo de php
<shallwe> lmn: então vou te recomendar o seguinte: leia bem :)
<lmn> rsrs vlw :D
<shallwe> começa com loja virtual usa as frames já prontas como Opencart, prestashop ou mesmo o magento
<shallwe> essas são lojas virtuais
<shallwe> recomendo pra iniciantes o opencart
<shallwe> depois de vc instalar e testar e ler bastante você já poderá fazer a loja, depois parte pro chat
<lmn> e consigo ter acesso ao codigo delas ? o php e o codigo em java?
<shallwe> lmn: claro
<shallwe> é tudo opensource
<jaqent> lmn: antes de contaminar sua mente com esse livro de PHP, leia isso aqui -> http://br.phptherightway.com/
<shallwe> e é mais fácil que isso, vc não mexe em tudo, mexe apenas nos plugins separadamente
<shallwe> só que claro, mesmo assim você precisará entender php
<shallwe> olha a dica do jaqent aí
<shallwe> começa instalando a loja localmente com o xampp por exemplo, procura ai na internet
<lmn> vlw jaqent , vou conferir
<jaqent> como a vida seria menos sofrida se existisse isso quando comecei a
<jaqent> *comecei anos atras
<shallwe> jaqent: aí perderia a graça kkk, tb sofri no começo, mas agora vai tranquilo
<jaqent> pois é XD
<shallwe> comecei com magento cara que frame mais pesado kkkk na época achar uma hospedagem pra megento era fogo
<jaqent> pior, época boa essa XD
<lmn> mas cara acho que hj em dia quem começa e se acomoda com os frames prontos nao vai longe , vou usar de suas dicas de usalos por que pretendo terminar logo , mas em seguida tentarei aprender do zero tb , creio que seje a forma melhor de aprender a programar ou estou errado? rsrsr
<shallwe> lmn: errado não estás, mas deves pelo menos instalar e ver como funciona o frame, para teres uma base
<lmn> sim sim , farei isto
<shallwe> não conseguirás fazer uma loja do 0 sem ter base de funcionamento
<shallwe> verás que é mais fácil fazer por partes, plugins separados etc
<jaqent> eu já não sei concordo com isso "quem começa e se acomoda com os frames prontos nao vai longe"
<shallwe> na realidade hoje em dia uma empresa que vende loja virtual monta sua "engine" se necessário e vende ela, apenas aperfeiçoando, mas isso leva tempo e muito estudo
<shallwe> montar uma loja virtual sozinho as vezes é até perigoso quanto ao uso da linguagem php por questão de segurança
<jaqent> Não é algo que eu recomendaria (se acomodar com frames prontos), mas tb não creio que seja tão verdade o malefício disso quanto algumas pessoas gostariam
<elisboa> shallwe: eu montei uma sozinho.
<shallwe> hoje em dia "time is money" :)
<elisboa> Foi em 2001 e era em Perl, hahaha
<elisboa> aliás, cgi-bin com perl
<elisboa> mas depois desencanei dessa vida de programador.
<shallwe> elisboa: kkk boa
<shallwe> elisboa: eu programo, mas faço mais design mesmo, programa enche o saco
<shallwe> prefiro não programar :)
<elisboa> tem que gostar, senão...
<jaqent> só ver a quantidade de empresa startup que foca só em WordPress por exemplo.
<shallwe> jaqent: verdade
<shallwe> muito mais fácil e prático vc começar com algo já pronto e mantido pela comunidade e por milhares de pessoas
<shallwe> sem falar no suporte
<jaqent> shallwe: pois é
<lmn> e jaqnet tb concorde em parte com sua observaçao , se a pessoa usar "frames prontos" e entender oque esta ali acho que nao e mt um maleficio , mas eu falo isso tirando de minha exp que a alguns anos atraz gostava de fazer blogs e nao sabia nada de php e apenas pegava templates prontos e mudava os nomes etc... mas entender a real estrutura eu nao entendia , digo mais por este lado
<lmn> concordo*
<shallwe> lmn: sim mas foca o php
<shallwe> nem vou falar asp ou outras pq o php tem muito mais suporte
<jaqent> lmn: sim sim, nesse caso eu teria concordado 100%. Ficar chupinhando template da web não ajuda muito mesmo.
<lmn> mas ae no geral , brigado ae pelas dicas , elucidou e bastante meu caminho rsrs
<shallwe> lmn: tranquilo
<lmn> segurança em relação a php quer dizer oque ? que uma  linha mal escrita ou algo do tipo da acesso a alguem mau intencionado as informaçoes que nao deveriam estar dispostas?
<shallwe> lmn: geralmente quando se passa parâmetros de uma página pra outra
<shallwe> depois dá uma procurada em segurança em php tem várias dicas
<KingCrimson> Bom dia
<KingCrimson> Alguém já conseguiu fazer funcionar um KVM, aonde exista uma conexão Host-Guest via bridge?
<aedigital> nope
<KingCrimson> Pois é, vários estão me recomendando criar duas interfaces.
<KingCrimson> Uma NAT pra comunicação Host-Guest e outra Bridge para o restante da rede.
<eloi_carneiro> KingCrimson, o que vc quer é como o "modo prosmicuo" do virtualbox?
<KingCrimson> Quero que ambas "se enxerguem".
<KingCrimson> Por exemplo, se eu criar uma interface Bridge, elas não se pingam, host e guest.
<KingCrimson> Mas NAT sim, porém no NAT, a VM não fica disponível para o restante da rede.
<elisboa> bridge deveria pingar sim
<eloi_carneiro> elisboa, já tive esse problema
<eloi_carneiro> também
<eloi_carneiro> precisei de mais uma placa de rede :-(
<eloi_carneiro> não queria perder tempo, mas com 2 placa foi
<eloi_carneiro> mas deve ter alguma configuração para isso funcionar
<eloi_carneiro> tipo o modo prosmicuo do virtualbox
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<hggdh> mirqui: bom dia
<mirqui> blza hggdh , tudo bem ?
<hggdh> não posso reclamar :-)
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<mirqui> e ai , quais são as novas ?
<hggdh> nada de novo no front ocidental
<mirqui> cara , aqui a coisa está pegando fogo
<mirqui> impeachmant da dilma
<hggdh> porque? Votaram nela, agora aguenta.
<aedigital> yeah
<mirqui> ahaha não votei nela
<aedigital> mas sempre tem  os bebes choroes
<aedigital> que nao aguentam perder
<hggdh> dequalquer forma (e basta de política) só as moscas mudam.
<mirqui> mas olha só , um , o relator , está mais sujo do que pau de galinheiro
<mirqui> querendo impedir a presidenta que fechou os olhos para muita coisa
<mirqui> detesto quando dizem , é o brasil , mas é isso que é
<hggdh> Ricardo__: considere usar SASL para login no freenode
<mirqui> ou achuria e o nome do canal
<hggdh> rafael: considere usar SASL para login no freenode
<mirqui> hggdh o que é sasl ?
<jaqent> mirqui: autenticação prematura (em resumo)
<hggdh> https://freenode.net/sasl/
<mirqui> mas isso já tem quando vc registra seu nick
<hggdh> primeiro  autenticação, depois o acesso aos canais
<hggdh> não.
<mirqui> mas quando logo , me pede senha e login
<jaqent> mirqui: não, é diferente. SASL autentica vc logo no começo da conexão, então vc já conecta com o cloak ativo
<mirqui> ai ele fica esperando eu clicar no freenode
<hggdh> mirqui: não tens cloak activo
<mirqui> ai clico e ele pede o nome do canal
<hggdh> mirqui: estás a confundir conexão no freenode com autenticação de usuário no freenode
<mirqui> opa , então explica
<hggdh> mirqui: o que descreveste não é autenticação de usuário, é conexão
<mirqui> tipo de um ssl ?
<jaqent> mirqui: não :s
<mirqui> ahaa não entendi
<hggdh> não, mas também permite autenticação criptographada
<mirqui> ou seja , é necessario que eu faça isso ?
<hggdh> não é necessário.
<jaqent> mas não seria ruim fazer :P
<mirqui> então está bem
<mirqui> opa , por que ? tem algum perigo ?
<mirqui> o que se fala no freenode  = ubuntu-brasil não precisa ser criptografado cara
<hggdh> para os nicks registrados, isto significa 3 mensagens na entrada ao canal; com SASL, apenas uma mensagem
<mirqui> e isso significa ?
<hggdh> menos poluição visual no canal
<mirqui> ??
<mirqui> mas o que eu vejo na minha tela e mando não tem nada de poliução visual
<hggdh> mirqui: provavelmente por estares a esconder entrada e saída no canal
<mirqui> quand entro clico em iniciar programa cara , e no final clico em sair
<hggdh> mirqui: por exemplo, quando o Ricardo__ e o rafael entraram, eu recebi tres linhas do freenode para cada um
<mirqui> haa entendi
<mirqui> mas não quer dizer nada
<hggdh> mirqui: de qualquer forma, se o nick é registrado, a ideia é de esconder o endereço IP. Sem SASL, a primeira linha mostra-nos este endereço
<mirqui> a haa , mas o whois tbm faz isso
<hggdh> apenas para o teu próprio nick, ou para nicks não registrados. Tende um /whois hggdh
<hggdh> s/tende/tente/
<mirqui> tem sniffers no canal ?
<hggdh> no momento, 58 deles
<mirqui> senão o que tem demais , e se eu usar proxy ?
<hggdh> (e tem o log...)
<hggdh> <shrug/>. Como quizeres
<mirqui> é que da uma encrenca danada com o email , cada vez que uso proxy , a ms me enche o saco
<hggdh> proxy nada tem a ver com SASL
<mirqui> mas mascara ip se este for o caso
<mirqui> ponho um ip da conchinchina e quero ver me snifarem
<hggdh> como disse, é a tua escolha.
<mirqui> mas o negócio é se sai o comido pelo lambido
<mirqui> estão hakeando os nicks do ubuntu-br ?
<hggdh> ...
<mirqui> entendi
<hggdh> mirqui: isto é IRC. Assuma sempre que tem alguém com más intenções.
<mirqui> mas no caso já estou ralado cara , quem me esnifou já pegou meu ip
<mirqui> não é pq eu vou usar uma mascara que mudo de ip
<hggdh> paranoia ajuda. Ter trabalhado com segurança também.
<mirqui> bom , num nível de 1 a 3 , o quando tenho que me preocupar ?
<hggdh> mirqui: motivo para nick registrado: feito da forma correcta, ninguém pode usar teu nick;
<mirqui> sim , fiz de modo correto
<mirqui> mas já aconteceu de botarem um nick parecido ao meu
<hggdh> mirqui: motivos para SASL (uma vez que o nick é registrado e um cloak foi pedido): (1) mascara o IP; (2) despolui o canal mas entradas
<mirqui> ok , vou dar uma olhada
<jaqent> mirqui: -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- mirqui is not registered
<jaqent> seu nick não esta registrado
<mirqui> no freenode sim
<mirqui> no sasl não
<nuno_nunes> boa tarde
<nuno_nunes> :D
<balrogg_cs> boa tarde a todos
<jaqent> mirqui: sinto informar mas não esta não. Se estava então dropou. (pelo menos esse nick que vc esta usando agora)
<balrogg_cs> galera preciso de uma ajuda
<balrogg_cs> estou terminando de montar um servidor Ubuntu Server 10.04.3 LTS
<balrogg_cs> ja está praticamente configurado
<balrogg_cs> Samba, Postgres, e SSH
<nuno_nunes> 10.04???
<nuno_nunes> já não é suportado
<balrogg_cs> porém estou querendo montar uma iso com toda a configuração pré determinada
<balrogg_cs> perdão
<balrogg_cs> 14.04.3 rsrsrs
<balrogg_cs> pois tenho alguns clientes que irão usar a mesma configuração
<nuno_nunes> balrogg_cs, pk não instalas em modo grafico e metes as configs do servidor
<balrogg_cs> é que os software e os sistemas são homologados
<nuno_nunes> basta usar o respositório :D
<balrogg_cs> eu intalei o xinit para acessar o modo grafico pelo startx
<jaqent> balrogg_cs: pq não usar Chef/Ansible/Puppet qualquer coisa do gênero?
<nuno_nunes> instale
<nuno_nunes> o ubuntu-desktop
<nuno_nunes> sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<balrogg_cs> hmm
<balrogg_cs> vou fazer isso então
<nuno_nunes> instala o modo grafico unity
<nuno_nunes> ou kubuntu-desktop
<nuno_nunes> kde
<nuno_nunes> xubuntu-desktop
<nuno_nunes> xfce
<balrogg_cs> mas o problema maior é que o ubuntu-builder não funciona e o remastersys tambem não
<balrogg_cs> sfce é uma boa escolha
<balrogg_cs> xfce*
<nuno_nunes> mas que renastersys
<nuno_nunes> eu uso debian
<nuno_nunes> esse já esta confugurado para servidor
<balrogg_cs> entendi
<balrogg_cs> ^^
<nuno_nunes> eu so usokde
<nuno_nunes> uso kde
<nuno_nunes> :)
<nuno_nunes> desde 2002
<nuno_nunes> 2003
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> xD
<nuno_nunes> vou sair fiquem bem
<jaqent> balrogg_cs: que mal lhe pergunte, mas pq vc decidiu montar uma iso com as configurações pré-determinada?
<hggdh> balrogg_cs: tente http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/190853/backup-and-restore-list-of-installed-packages-and-apt-sources
<balrogg_cs> o maior problema que estou tendo é somente na criação da iso de instalação do sistema, pois ele já está todo configurado só preciso criar uma "distribuição" em iso em que eu possa instalar o sistema normalmente com tudo configurado]
<balrogg_cs> ^^
<hggdh> balrogg_cs: quando tive que fazer algo semelhante, criei um apt proxy, e instalava a ISO padrão com comandos adicionais (para instalar os outros pacotes necessários)
<balrogg_cs> é que estou tendo que montar mais ou menos 7 servidores de algumas redes e todos com a mesma configuração
<hggdh> o que, atualmente, é feito por puppet/chef/juju
<balrogg_cs> valeu mesmo
<mirqui> hggdh vc está ai ?
<mirqui> elfon pode dar um help ?
<Elfon> se eu souber
<mirqui> cara , vou sair , vc loga com meu nick para ver se está registrado ou não
<mirqui> pode ser ?
<jaqent> mirqui: não precisa fazer isso
<jaqent> /msg nickserv info mirqui
<mirqui> ok , vou ver
<mirqui> jaqent não aconteceu nada
<elisboa> nossa, dtcrshr
<elisboa> será quem eu penso que é?
<jaqent> mirqui: olha na aba da freenode
<mirqui> ok
<jaqent> mirqui: de qualuqer forma a resposta é ele não esta registrado
<jaqent> mirqui: /msg nickserv help register
<mirqui> baa velho , não está regisrado
<jaqent> explica como registrar o nick, e use um email de verdade pq ele vai enviar uma confirmação
<mirqui> mas eu registrei ele
<mirqui> só que faz uns 2  , 3 anos
<mirqui> mas diz que não da para ser conta msn
<jaqent> mirqui: se vc não identificou ele com frequência pode ter sido dropado
<mirqui> vou tentar desendropar ele :)
<jaqent> mirqui: use outro email, se não tiver um e quiser um fácil de registrar https://cock.li/
<mirqui> jaqent help novamente
<dtcrshr> diga
<dtcrshr> ta perdido elisboa
<elisboa> dtcrshr: talvez : 3
<Laudeci> Alguem aqui tem conhecimento sobre probe response em pacotes wireless com WPS
<Laudeci> ?
<elisboa> o que sei é que dá pra quebrar a criptografia de dispositivos wifi com WPS habilitado de maneira fácil.
<Laudeci> eu preciso de uma informação específica, o serial number que o dispositivo retorna é o da lan, eu preciso conseguir o sn da inteface wan
<dtcrshr> roda o fing / zanti no celular e da uma varrida
<dtcrshr> etherape
<dtcrshr> pelo menos o mac pga
<dtcrshr> pega
<mirqui> cara , olha
<mirqui>    /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER mirqui icobwdxvfppg
<mirqui> onde está o erro
<mirqui> ?
<Laudeci> o mac é o mais facil, para mac eu nem preciso estar conectado, só preciso que a inteface esteja no modo monitor e rolar um wash ou airodump-ng
<jaqent> mirqui: remove os espaços do comando
<mirqui> tudo colado ?
<jaqent> mirqui: a / tem que ser o primeiro caracter da linha
<jaqent> mirqui: não só os antes da /
<mirqui> não estou entendendo
<Laudeci> é só register ou verify
<jaqent> Laudeci: o verify é os dois
<jaqent> quando vc registra um nick aqui na freenode, a verificação do registro é assim agora.
<mirqui> ahaha caras que eu faço com o que apareceu no email ?
<jaqent> mirqui: só cola no seu IRC, sem espaço antes da barra
<jaqent> tipo
<jaqent> /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER mirqui icobwdxvfppg
<mirqui> haa sim
<jaqent> se tiver um espaço o cliente pensa que vc esta tentando mandar uma mensagem e não um comando
<mirqui> ahaha cara entendi
<mirqui> não era um espaço
<mirqui> eram 3 , ele admitiu que earm 3 caracteres
<mirqui> valeu galera pela ajuda :)
<jaqent> mirqui: só não esquece de identificar quando entrar na freenode
<jaqent> se não o nick pode dropar na próxima limpeza
<mirqui> não leva uns 6 meses ?
<mirqui> jaqent sobre o que o hggdh falou sobre sasl
<mirqui> qual o link ?
<aedigital> mirqui, isto talvez: <hggdh> https://freenode.net/sasl/
<aedigital> ?
<mirqui> valeu aedigital :)
<aedigital> :)
<Elfon> alguem usa o stremio?
<elisboa> Sim.
<elisboa> Alguém usa.
<shallwe> interessante esse stremio
<shallwe> mas acho que o popcorntime ainda deve ser melhor
<Elfon> elisboa: shallwe vcs sabem se tem como baixar o arquivo por meio de torrent no stremio como no popcorntime?
<elisboa> Elfon: não sei dizer
<shallwe> Elfon: não sei mas olha ai nas opções o caminho temporário, geralmente fica lá
<Elfon> shallwe: elisboa seria legal ter uma maneira de abrir o magnetic link como no popcorntime
<Elfon> aí poderia baixar o arquivo de vídeo caso queira assistir outra hora ou tenha problema na conexão
<Elfon> jaqent: se vc não conhece o popconrtime, ele é muito mais prático, pois funciona como um catálogo
<Elfon> bem melhor do que ficar procurando torrent ou magnetic link por aí
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de suporte aqui
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<shallwe> olá
<astroo-> ola
<shallwe> vamos jogar league of legend alguem ai?
<nuno_nunes> nao jogo nada disso :D
#ubuntu-br 2015-12-10
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<armorial> ola alguem sabe configurar o apache para rodar python?
<armorial> nao consigo encontrar o httpd.conf
<balrogg_cs> Bom dia a todos
<shallwe> bom dia
<shallwe> como está se popularizando estes mini pcs de android credo, e até que funcionam bem, lembro que antigamente era um nojo kkk mas agora está bom com processadores 4 cores etc
<shallwe> realmente agora acredito que o futuro sejam processadores ARMS
<elisboa> bom dia
<elisboa> shallwe: onde isso?
<shallwe> elisboa: google lançou a pouco tempo um notebook bem bom e leve bem parrudo
<shallwe> e claro, fora vários que vejo ai pra vender esses pendrive que se liga na tv
<elisboa> shallwe: roda linux?
<shallwe> elisboa: android
<elisboa> E tem jogos?
<shallwe> elisboa: pra android? claro
<shallwe> é como se fosse um tablet com mouse e teclado :)
<elisboa> shallwe: eu quis dizer jogos específicos pra esse computador, que aceitem algum joystick USB por exemplo.
<shallwe> não sei te dizer pois ele roda android, e ele roda os jogos de android, vi que alguns já rodam joystick usb nativos configura controle e tudo
<shallwe> acho que os outros você emulado o controle, ao invés de tocar na tela vc aperta o botão é a mesma coisa
<shallwe> o bom disso é que são baratos esses mini pcs android
<shallwe> o Ubuntu também está indo pra processadores ARMs alias já deve ter versões do ubuntu pois temos ele para smartphones
<shallwe> só que claro deve exigir mais máquina do que o android
<elisboa> tendi
<elisboa> shallwe: quanto tá em média esse note do Google?
<elisboa> Eu ouvi falar mesmo do Ubuntu para celular, mas ainda não vi se tinha uma versão utilizável
<shallwe> elisboa: é que tem poucos cels compatíveis
<shallwe> acho que uns 4 somente
<shallwe> e tem que ser parrudo, já que a ideia do ubuntu é através do celular usar ele como computador também, só chegar e ligar o cel na tela
<elisboa> shallwe: será que roda num Xperia Z 3?
<shallwe> elisboa: tem no site do ubuntu os cels compatíveis
<elisboa> tou procurando aqui
<tejota> pessoal, bom dia... uma duvida...tenho um notebook velho, Pentium Dual Core 1.8GHz com 3GB RAM... atualmente estou usando o 14.04 nele... vale a pena mudar par o 15.10, ou mantenho na versão mais antiga msm?? grato
<aedigital> bem ae eh algo bastante discutivel
<aedigital> eu pessoalmente acho que se o 14.04 esta funcionando bem para voce
<aedigital> voce nao devera no prazo de  varios anos
<aedigital> nao mexer nele
<aedigital> mas certamente havera os que pensarao diferente
<tejota> então... o 14.04 ta rodando bem.. a duvida nem é tanto com relação a prazo de suporte.. é um pc velho q eu uso mais pra testes mesmo
<tejota> como ainda não cheguei a usar as versões 15, queria saber se tem algo q valha muito a pena fazer a mudança, independente de perder em desempenho
<aedigital> entendi
<aedigital> teria que achar alguem que conhece as 2 versoes bem
<aedigital> para saber as diferencas de detalhes entre elas
<aedigital> o que nao eh meu caso
<tejota> entendo
<tejota> vou dar uma lida a mais
<tejota> só o que me passaram até agora foi com aparencia e esssas coisas de sempre
<tejota> mas nada que tenha feito eu ter vontade mesmo de mudar
<aedigital> seria interessante achar o changelog
<aedigital> para saber as mudancas que houve
<aedigital> e ae voce avaliar
<tejota> testei a 15.04 qndo tava em teste ainda, travou muito em maquina virtual, acabei largando de mão
<aedigital> se eh o caso de se testar ou nao
<aedigital> tejota, entendi
<tejota> bom, valeu pela ajuda, qlquer coisa, pergunto por aqui denovo. =)
<aedigital> k
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<aedigital> buenas
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ?
<tejota> buenos dias
<mirqui> blza :)
<aedigital> yeah
<aedigital> na correria de sempre
<mirqui> normal :)
<mirqui> e ai , quais são as novas ?
<shallwe> tem dias que esse google chrome pede pra me testar kkkk
<mirqui> ahaha que foi ?
<aedigital> :)
<mirqui> bom almoço a todos :)
<ftolentino> tejota: sendo uma máquina velha, recomendo fortemente o Xubuntu 14.04
<ftolentino> particularmente eu uso o Xubuntu mesmo em máquina boa rs
<jaqent> elisboa, Intel Compute Stick é um desse "pendrive que se liga na TV" e tem uma versão com Ubuntu.
<elisboa>  jaqent é mesmo?
<jaqent> elisboa: sim ( http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/compute-stick/intel-compute-stick.html )
<elisboa> sabia não
<elisboa> jaqent: gostei do que vi
<jaqent> só achei meio sacanagem a diferença de spec do com Ubuntu e o com Windows
<elisboa> jaqent: não vi os preços também
<elisboa> tem ideia?
<jaqent> elisboa: não sei quanto isso sai se comprado no Brasil. Levando em consideração que eu paguei $175 (USD). acho que deve estar custando algo entre R$800-R$1200 aqui no Brasil.
<elisboa> pena que seja assim tão caro :(
<elisboa> porque achei muito prátic
<jaqent> Não é tão caro assim (para os preços de hj em dia)
<jaqent> O tenso é que um Real vale tipo 25 centavos de dolar, todo eletrônico é importado com no mínimo 60% do valor em imposto só isso já leva de $150 a R$8000
<jaqent> ops
<jaqent> de $150 a R$800
<elisboa> sim
<elisboa> eu estou pensando em comprar aquele monitor ultrawide, que custa por volta de 800 reais
<elisboa> sabe qual é?
<jaqent> elisboa: sei não
<jaqent> elisboa: perdão sei, sim
<jaqent> Por um segundo eu li 'computador ultrawide' lol
<elisboa> hauhah
<elisboa> é, eu vou comprar esse gabinete aqui, bem largão... e... hahaha
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<elisboa> jaqent: sabe uma maneira interessante de se explorar esses brinquedos?
<elisboa> via XDMCP
<elisboa> Imagina: roda as coisas mais leves localmente e o que for mais pesado, roda via X remoto
<elisboa> Como um thin client (ou uma estação diskless)
<elisboa> Bons tempos que eu trabalhava com isso. Era bom :)
<MerliM> Boa tarde!!!
<mirqui> blza merlim :) ?
<MerliM> mirqui: zinnnn blza mano e tu
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus
<mirqui> chuvinha indo embora , calor vindo
<MerliM> saindo abracos
<lmn> ae para montar um servidor proxy e necessario ter uma maquina a parte para ele ? esta maquina pode servir apenas como uma maquina que garante a integridade da rede?
<lmn> se nao precisar tem alguma diferença entre ter um servidor deste em uma maquina separada e na mesma que é a estaçao de trabalho?
<elisboa> lmn: não precisa ser uma máquina dedicada. Pode ser um servidor que já esteja em uso.
<elisboa> lmn: a diferença pode se dar em dois campos: físico e abstrato.
<elisboa> No campo físico, geralmente um servidor tem características diferentes de uma estação de trabalho, como:
<elisboa> - fonte redundante
<elisboa> - hardware dedicado a aguentar muitas horas ligados, a altas temperaturas, sem falhar
<elisboa> e até o formato pode mudar, no caso de um servidor para ser utilizado em racks
<elisboa> No campo abstrato, só o que diferencia é a função: um servidor "de verdade" tem uma única função (ou no máximo um conjunto de funções similares)
<elisboa> Aí, você começa a desenvolver um procedimento de otimização deste, que também pode ser chamado de hardening.
<elisboa> Esse processo consiste em otimizar seu uso, desinstalando pacotes de programas desnecessários e reforçando a configuração do que será utilizado, para que se torne o mais seguro possível.
<lmn> hmm tendi
<elisboa> Além de outras sintonias finas, como criar vários sistemas de arquivos e otimizá-los de acordo com o uso (um /tmp não tem o mesmo uso de um /usr, por exemplo)
<elisboa> :)
<lmn> no caso de ser um servidor para garantir a integridade da rede e do usuario, na internet , como nao ficar passando informaçoes dele para sites que querem minera-las , firewall , tudo ligado a segurança um dedicado seria melhor neste caso né?
<elisboa> lmn: sim. Se você quer ter uma rede segura, você pode precisar de até 3 servidores específicos:
<elisboa> firewall; nat server e jump server
<elisboa> o firewall é o cara que vai controlar absolutamente tudo que entra e sai da rede; bem como rotear e monitorar os pacotes
<elisboa> o nat server vai servir de gateway para os servidores que não têm IP externo (este então passa pelo firewall, mesmo assim)
<elisboa> já o jump server é o servidor que será utilizado para entrar na rede. Como os servidores podem não ter um IP externo, você deve ter um servidor dedicado a permitir sua entrada nesta rede
<elisboa> No caso, não se trata somente de segregar funções, mas também de dificultar uma invasão, além de conter o movimento lateral após uma ou mais estações terem sido comprometidas.
<lmn> opa , obrigado pelas informaçoes , de grande valia , meu conhecimento em redes ainda e bem baixo , nao tenho a capacidade tecnica de montar tais servidores ainda , masss estou começando a dar os primeiros passos para sair do ramo de usuario :D
<lmn> tem alguns materiais . livros , lugares que posso pesquisar a respeito para indicar?
<lmn> ae
<aedigital> ae
<elisboa> lmn: desculpe a demora
<elisboa> lmn: só procurar por Ubuntu hardening guide
<elisboa> mas pode trocar Ubuntu por Debian
<elisboa> e tem pras outras distribuições também, claro ; )
<elisboa> eu costumo seguir um da NSA que é focado em Red Hat, mas deve ter bastante coisa que deve servir para você:
<elisboa> https://www.nsa.gov/ia/_files/os/redhat/NSA_RHEL_5_GUIDE_v4.2.pdf
<elisboa> lmn: e tem esse do CIS também:
<elisboa> https://benchmarks.cisecurity.org/tools2/linux/CIS_Redhat_Enterprise_Linux_6_Benchmark_v1.0.0.pdf
<elisboa> Com isso já dá pra começar a brincar
<elisboa> lmn: sobre ter até 3 servidores, isso tudo depende do quanto você vai precisar de segurança na sua rede. Obviamente, um servidor só pode cumprir as 3 funções
<lmn> avlww lisboa , isto que estava queredo escutar rsrsrs que somente um pode cumprir as demais funçoes kkkkk
<lmn> e obrigado pelos materiais :D
<lmn> alguem ai de bh?
<lmn> ae por falar nesta coisas relacionada a net
<lmn> vou deixar aq tb
<lmn> uns trabalhos de tcc relacionado a internet , e antigo de 1996 rsrsrs , mas tb gosto de ver as coisas desde os primordios
<lmn> http://homepages.dcc.ufmg.br/~mlbc/cursos/internet/calendario.html
<elisboa> nossa
<elisboa> vejamos
<Tejota_> nossa... saudades HTML usando frame... kkk
<aedigital> hehehe
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de suporte
<nuno_nunes> :)
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> :)
<nuno_nunes> quem precisa de suporte
<mirqui> boa noite nuno :)
<mirqui> por enquanto não surgiu nenhuma dúvida
<hggdh> dmesg|less
<nuno_nunes> hggdh, boas :D
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2015-12-11
<YokoBR> galeres, alguem sabe um canal de desenv. br?
<YokoBR> não que o inglês seja problema, mas preciso tirar umas dúvidas sobre moip
<astroo-> ola espera
<YokoBR> mano, sério, tem tipo uns 10 anos que uso irc e tem uns caras eternos aqui. Um deles certamente é o barna. pqp
<astroo-> ve o privado
<astroo-> mas para o calado...
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Paulo> oi
<Paulo> bom dia
<balrogg_cs> bom dia a todos, ótima sexta-feira para nós!
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<shallwe> bom dia gente boa
<MerliM> Bom dia a todosss
<aedigital> buenas
<MerliM> aedigital: buenas
<subcaos> boa tarde..
<subcaos> hello..
<Super_Ape> Oi
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Super_Ape> Boa tarde. ;O
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ?
<Super_Ape> tudo e vc?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> e ai , quais são as novas ?
<Super_Ape> Sem, tou aqui querendo criar um atalho para um script em *.sh
<Super_Ape> sabe me dizer como?
<Super_Ape> é um programa daí, rodo em ./nome.SH
<Super_Ape> =|
<mirqui> sou novo no linux
<mirqui> tenta o elfon
<mirqui> hggdh
<mirqui> edence
<mirqui> elisboa
<mirqui> eles são avançados
<Super_Ape> Que isso? :D
<mirqui> sh é igual a ssh ?
<xGrind> Super_Ape, eae
<Super_Ape> Não sei, mas parece que tem um software que faz isso
<Super_Ape> Oi xGrind, boa tarde.
<Elfon> Super_Ape: eu uso kde....nele pra criar um atalho é barbada....só clicar com o botão direito e escolher criar atalho...veja se tem algo parecido
<Super_Ape> "Alacarte é um editor de menu fácil de usar para GNOME que pode adicionar e editar novas entradas e menus. Ele funciona com as especificações de menu freedesktop.org e pode funcionar com qualquer ambiente de trabalho que use a especificação."
<Super_Ape> Okay.
<xGrind> Super_Ape, boa. quer abrir sem ter que estar na mesma pasta ne? eu criei um atalho pro jogo Tibia :D
<Super_Ape> xGrind, Também jogo Tibia.
<Super_Ape> Vamos em partes.
<xGrind> Super_Ape,ja te mando o jeito que uso aqui e vc altera pra ver se funciona ai
<Super_Ape> O software que eu quero criar o shortcut é o TeamSpeak 3. O qual faço o download em .run
<xGrind> testa ai http://pastebin.com/pf0yZXL2
<xGrind> olhai
<Super_Ape> E para inicia-lo abro o Terminal e na pasta dele ./ts3client_runscript.sh
<Super_Ape> Se eu fecho o terminal, fecha o Ts3. hahahaha
<Super_Ape> Para Tibia já tenho o atalho.
<xGrind> Super_Ape, entao. mas segue o mesmo esquema. só mudar a pasta onde ta o executavel e o nome do programa
<Super_Ape> Ikjay
<Super_Ape> xGrind, O Tibia tem um bug, não consigo equipar shild/weapon com hotkeys.
<Super_Ape> Aneis e colares eu consigo.
<Super_Ape> (só um comentário)
<xGrind> aí ja nao sei kkk
<Super_Ape> O seu faz isso tbm?
<Super_Ape> xGrind, Me instrui, por favor. crio um novo arquivo?
<Super_Ape> E modifico, certo?!
<Super_Ape> qual a extenção desse arquivo ?
<Super_Ape> Criei aqui: ts3
<Super_Ape> Não deu certo
<xGrind> Super_Ape, esse .sh está chamando o executavel do teamSpeaker?
<xGrind> a extensão vai ser .sh tb. só que vai chamar o executavel do programa direto
<Super_Ape> Eu colei aquilo que você me mandou (Modificado), com o diretório e arquivo a ser executado.
<Super_Ape> ok
<Super_Ape> xGrind, http://oi68.tinypic.com/zn3hxk.jpg
<whitecool> boa tarde a todos
<xGrind> Super_Ape, nao abriu
<xGrind> whitecool, boa
<Super_Ape> Como não?! :P
<Super_Ape> k
<mirqui> fala white :)
<whitecool> vim agradecer a tosos, estou menos perdido aki no chat kkkk
<whitecool> consegui achar uns canais legais, configuri algumas interações etc...vlw mesmo!!!
<xGrind> Super_Ape, copia o comando e cola no http://pastebin.com
<xGrind> whitecool, o/
<xGrind> whitecool, usando que cliente pra IRC?
<mirqui> então boa sorte :)
<Super_Ape> http://pastebin.com/eqRRfr2z
<Super_Ape> xGrind, criei num arquivo ts3.sh (usando o mousepad)
<xGrind> Super_Ape, abre esse runscript.sh e ve que executavel ele chama. aí vc coloca o executavel no lugar dele, com um . antes
<Super_Ape> http://pastebin.com/G2PMwebD
<xGrind> nuss kkkk
<Super_Ape> esse é o executavel dele.
<Super_Ape> u.u
<whitecool> xChat
<xGrind> whitecool, recomendo o hexchat que é baseado no xChat. é mais atualizado e tem mais recursos
<whitecool> show, vou dar uma olhada...posso instalar e usar o mesmo nick???
<xGrind> whitecool, pode sim
<xGrind> Super_Ape, não sei como te ajudar :(
<Super_Ape> xChat parou no tempo.
<Super_Ape> lool
<Super_Ape> xGrind, Deu certo, aquele primeiro código que lhe POSTEI.
<xGrind> Super_Ape, entao de boa :D
<Super_Ape> faltou o chmod 755 nomedoarquivo.sh
<Super_Ape> Mas, entretanto, todovia... Dou um duplo click no danado e ele não abre. (Ainda só consigo abrir por terminal)
<xGrind> aqui tb é assim. mas se criar um atalho no alacarte, da certo
<xGrind> Super_Ape, olha como esta aqui: /home/michael/Jogos/Tibia/runTibia.sh
<Super_Ape> Daí você criou um atalho no Alacarte/
<xGrind> sim. pode usar o menulibre tb, nao sei qual vc usa
<Super_Ape> Ah cara, legal.
<Super_Ape> entendi
<Super_Ape> perai
<Super_Ape> xGrind, Do teamspeak funcionou e do Tibia não. u.u
<xGrind> Super_Ape, do tibia é mais facil
<Super_Ape> xD
<xGrind> Super_Ape, se vc der um ./Tibia na pasta dele, ele abre normal?
<Super_Ape> pior que abre.
<xGrind> Super_Ape, então é só usar o que eu te passei e mudar só a pasta pra pasta onde está o Tibia ai no seu pc
<xGrind> http://pastebin.com/pf0yZXL2
<Super_Ape> Já mudei, o problema é na hra de criar o menu lá.
<Super_Ape> no teamspeak 3 deu certo.
<Super_Ape> perai.
<xGrind> lembrando q no vc vai colocar o conteudo em um .sh e colocar o caminho completo la no Alacarte
<xGrind> Super_Ape, olha ai http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadetela2015-12-1114-39-05.php
 * jaqent lembra a quem tiver interesse que extenções são completamente opcionais em executáveis no linux, especialmente em scripts. (em resumo o arquivo não precisa ter .sh no nome)
<Super_Ape> xGrind, tá a mesma coisa, acho que é um problema na permissão
<Super_Ape> abre e fecha.
<Super_Ape> Aparece um flash na tela.
<Super_Ape> Ah
<Super_Ape> pensei numa ocisa.
<Super_Ape> Qual é a permissão máxima? chmod 755 ?
<jaqent> Super_Ape: 777
<xGrind> só digito chmod + x e o arquivo
<Super_Ape> Descobri meu erro xGrind
<Super_Ape> Sabe na hra de editar o arquivo .sh ?
<Super_Ape> eu coloquei ele também dps da pasta /runTibia.sh
<Super_Ape> dava arquivo ou diretório não encontrado.
<Super_Ape> mas ainda assim, o terminal o abria. :x
<xGrind> Super_Ape, agora abre?
<Super_Ape> sim, lindamente!
<Super_Ape> Obrigado =D
<xGrind> de nada :)
<Super_Ape> xGrind, Qual servidor você joga e lvl?
<xGrind> e tem esses esquemas de numero depois do executavel, que escolhe uma engine melhor pra rodar. vai de 0 a 3 eu acho, vi num site esses dias. em casa roda melhor no 0
<xGrind> Super_Ape, nem lembro. eu sempre jogo e paro
<Super_Ape> sim, directx 5 = 0 opengl = 1  dire 9 = 2
<Super_Ape> ..
<Super_Ape> =x
<Super_Ape> xGrind, Entretanto, experimentei aqui e parece não fazer diferença no Linux
<Super_Ape> kkkkkkkk
<xGrind> Super_Ape, aqui rodava melhor no windows do que no linux. agora colocando o 0, fica a mesma coisa. acho que até melhor. ja volto ae
<Super_Ape> Meu PC é super antigo.
<Super_Ape> Então no XUBUNTU fica lindo.
<Super_Ape> Entretanto não dá pra usar bot =P
<nuno_nunes> boa noite :)
<nuno_nunes> alguem esta a precisar de ajuda
<mirqui> fala nuno :)
<mirqui> por enquanto nada
<mirqui> quais são as novas ?
<nuno_nunes> novas nao ah
<nuno_nunes> e ai
<nuno_nunes> linuxs todos com os updates todos
<mirqui> tudo tranquilo tbm
<mirqui> aqui já
<mirqui> nuno quer ver um novo canal ?
<nuno_nunes> que canal de que
<mirqui> ##.-.##
<nuno_nunes> e de que
<mirqui> é off-topics , para jogar conversa fora
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<jaqent> noite astroo- o/
<astroo-> jaqent  ola
<gigante_cs> boa noite a todos
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> boa noite alguem precisa de suporte
<gigante_cs> estou precisando de um auxilio
<astroo-> ola
<gigante_cs> tenho o backup completo do meu ubuntu e gostaria de compacta-lo e depois cliar um sh de instalação, mas não sei como iniciar esse processo, alguem pode me indicar como fazer?
<nuno_nunes> compactar como
<nuno_nunes> https://imgur.com/00IOrYA
<nuno_nunes> :D
<gigante_cs> tar
<nuno_nunes> eu uso zip ou rar
<nuno_nunes> mas ja tentou ver no google
<gigante_cs> eu dei umas pesquisadas porém quando vou tentar criar o .sh não consigo fazer funcionar
<gigante_cs> a intenção é criar esses arquivo e depois gravar numa midia e quando eu oprecisar retornar o backup, eu só faço um fdisk e executo o .sh instalando todo meu SO automaticamente
<gigante_cs> ao inves de ter que reinstalar o sistema e ter que reconfigurar
<nuno_nunes> gigante_cs, quando aparecer um update tu tens que o configuar tudo de novo
<nuno_nunes> as vezes os updates dao erro :D
<nuno_nunes> entre versoes
<gigante_cs> sim sim, a intenção é de eu só ter o trabalho de estar fazendo um back up semanal, ai o back up antigo é descartado
<gigante_cs> e caso eu tenha algum problema no futuro é spo eu retornar
<gigante_cs> pois a ultima vez que deu pau no meu pc, foi o hd que morreu e perdi todo meu so
<gigante_cs> meus arquivos que são importantes sempre estão salvo mas o retrabalho do so que está me incomodando
<gigante_cs> só busco um ponto de partida, o restante é das minhas pesquisas ^^
<nuno_nunes> fazes uma partição /home
<nuno_nunes> xD
<nuno_nunes> lol
<gigante_cs> rsrsr eu ja tenho srrsrs
<nuno_nunes> os dados pessoais estao toda nessa pasta
<nuno_nunes> nao precisas ter medo
<nuno_nunes> quando formatares o pc nao formatas essa partição
<gigante_cs> sim sim, ^^, meus arquivos estão salvos nem uma partição /home em outro hd, e tambem estão em meus drivers na nuvem
<gigante_cs> ^^
<nuno_nunes> estas com tanto medo
<nuno_nunes> o que eu digo ter 6 sistemas no mesmo pc
<hggdh> não vai funcionar. Uma opção é dd, mas vai usar o mesmo espaço dos filesystems actuais
<gigante_cs> a chatisse é ter que reinstalar o so quando da pau, queria só por o so compactado e criar um sh para instalar o backup
<gigante_cs> dd, vrdd essa eu nem me lembrava
<nuno_nunes> a unica coisa que podes fazer backup do updates do ubuntu
<gigante_cs> vou fazer isso testar aqui, ^^
<gigante_cs> valeu mesmo galerinha
#ubuntu-br 2015-12-12
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Colt_Magnum> Oi
<squat_> salve compax..
<squat_> blz
<Guest00000000> Alguém sabe q horas começa o card do ufc?
<MerliM> bomddiaaaaa
<Guest17347> salve compax
<Guest17347> ola galera.. qual jogo online vcs tao jogando..qual server.. vou instalar aqui.
<Guest17347> ola galera.. qual jogo online vcs tao jogando..qual server.. vou instalar aqui. da uma dica ai.. eu gostava de lineage..
<Guest17347> halo.
<Guest17347> ola galera.. qual jogo online vcs tao jogando..qual server.. vou instalar aqui. da uma dica ai.. eu gostava de lineage..halo
<ReiGel_ado> Alguem?
<oliverio> boa tarde!
<jaqent> ReiGel_ado: sim, varios alguéns ainda :P
<jaqent> oliverio: boa tarde :)
<ReiGel_ado> heueh
<jaqent> ReiGel_ado: se tiver alguma dúvida só pergunta ai, que alguém responde quando ver
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<barna_> tader
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ?
<barna_> na paz, preguiça de trabalhar......
<mirqui> normal , sábado de tarde ;)
<barna_> pra mim existe disso, todo dia é dia, toda noite é noite.
<mirqui> e ai , quais são as novas ?
<barna_> por aki nada de novo, o mesmo de sempre.... e por ai?
<mirqui> tbm, fizemos fazina hoje
<oliverio> pois eu tou sem trabalhar desde quarta-feira
<oliverio> garganta inflamada, corpo mole, febre..
<mirqui> gripe ?
<oliverio> inclusive tou indo ali na emergência jájá vê o que é isso
<oliverio> deve ser
<oliverio> alguma virose muito forte
<oliverio> =\
<mirqui> não da para brincar com iso
<mirqui> isso
<mirqui> mas toma bastante água
<mirqui> se tu tiver febre , pode desidatrar
<mirqui> desidratrar
<mirqui> e consulta um médico
<oliverio> tou já indo ali na emergência
<oliverio> só esperando terminar de fazer um backup no servidor aqui
<mirqui> boa sorte olivério :)
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> quem precisa de suporte
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<jaqent> noite astroo-
<astroo-> jaqent  ola
<jaqent> astroo-: como vai a vida?
<astroo-> boa e a tua?
<astroo-> tirando o meu super projeto livre que anda muito em crise
<jaqent> tranquila até... mesma crise?
<astroo-> muito complicado
#ubuntu-br 2015-12-13
<picasso_> Pessoal eu estou usando o wine 1.7.55 e xubuntu 14.04.03 lts e estou tentando rodar o mu online season 9 porém quando entra no jogo dá dc o admin falou que não dá para virtualizar o mu e por isso não roda no linux, tem como burlar essa segurança contra virtualizações no linux?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<picasso_> Obrigado =D
<astroo-> de nada
<picasso_> Louco para jogar mu online mais dando esse erro e agora os season menores como 6.3 dando erro também, foda =/
<KurtKraut> picasso_, Aqui não é um lugar fértil para tirar dúvidas de assuntos/softwares raros e além disso sua mensagem não deixa clara o erro que você enfrenta. 'Quando entra no kogo dá dc o admin falou que não...'
<KurtKraut> picasso_, Isso para mim fez o menor sentido
<picasso_> é que o sistema é protegido contra virtualização e o wine faz isso logo o jogo não entra, eu tomo dc, no wine só isso po xD queria saber se existe uma forma de burlar isso ou corrigir.
<KurtKraut> picasso_, 'tomar dc' é algum tipo de remédio, bênção de umbanda, o que é isso?
<picasso_> dc= desconectado xD
<picasso_> mals
<KurtKraut> picasso_, ndpcscuiss
<picasso_> que isso?
<KurtKraut> picasso_, não dá para conversarmos se cada um inventar suas siglas
<KurtKraut> picasso_, E wine não é virtualização.
<picasso_> desculpe... mas o anti hacker vê como isso =s
<KurtKraut> picasso_, https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1873
<KurtKraut> picasso_, Parece que ninguém relatou no site oficial conseguir rodar MU com Wine
<KurtKraut> Melhor dizendo
<KurtKraut> Tem 2 relatos, mas dizendo que não funciona
<picasso_> versão 6.3 eu rodo mais o que eu jogo é pirata xD
<picasso_> Eu abro o jogo, quando ele carrega para ir login/senha tomo dc fiquei sabendo que tem gente que conseguiu corrigir isso mas pedi informações e até hoje =/
<lmn> opa.. boa noite , para downlodear arquivos de um site, varios, de uma forma que nao precise ficar clicando em um por um ... consigo fazer isto pelo terminal com script? ou alguma linguagem voltada para web seria melhor para fazer?
<lmn> kkkk num sei se fico claro a pergunta mas e essaẽ
<astroo-> ola
<lmn> ola
<astroo-> com o firefox com algum adicionar deve dar
<lmn> de boa astroo?
<astroo-> plugin
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<KurtKraut> lmn, Tanto wget como curl tem comandos para isso
<lmn> beleza tbm :D
<KurtKraut> lmn, você pode passar a lista de URLs num arquivo texto e ele baixa todos os objetos
<lmn> vou da uma olhada aq kurt tenho um material aq que fala deste wget , vlw
<lmn> nao entendi mt bem , no caso e pegar o link de todas em um arquivo texto e copiar td e colocar pra downlodear?
<KurtKraut> lmn, yeap
<lmn> kurt, o processo dps de ter as urls num doc seria fazer um script com eles?
<KurtKraut> lmn, Não. Ambos os programas tem uma sintaxe como wget --algumacoisa lista.txt
<KurtKraut> lmn, Nessa lista.txt você coloca todas as urls que quer baixar, uma por linha, e ele vai baixar para você
<KurtKraut> lmn, Você tem que ler a documentação para ver qual é esse subcomando '--algumacoisa' que não lembro de cabela
<KurtKraut> *cabeça
<lmn> a siiim , kkkk pow parece ser mais facil doq eu tava imaginando  kkkk vou tentar aq qqr dou sinal de vida , vlwww
<lmn> puts cara
<lmn> ver este wget downlodeando quase que esta me fazendo ejacular shduisaaushauh
<KurtKraut> lmn, tá baixando pornô é? hahaha
<lmn> kkkkkk nn kkkk
<KurtKraut> Aham, sei :P
<lmn> mas me deu uma boa ideia tb
<lmn> kkkkkk
<KurtKraut> lmn, O aria2 (comando aria2c) tem o mesmo recurso, mas se você ler o manual dele todo (e é gigante), vai achar parâmetros para fazer downloads em paralelo. Isso pode acelerar o processo todo caso o download de um arquivo não seja capaz de saturar sua banda
<lmn> como envia char priv no irc msm?
<lmn> irssi*
<KurtKraut> lmn, IRC em terminal é castigo, sai dessa, abre uma Skol :D
<lmn> vou dar uma olhada neste aria 2 tbm , gostei da ideia de download paralelo, com 2 terminais executando o wget fazendo diferentes downloads daria na mesma ?
<astroo-> usa o hexchat que e melhor que o irssi
<lmn> pow ja usei este hexchat msm
<lmn> mas sla o irssi eu acho ele mais simples
<lmn> mais facil
<lmn> so digitar 3 coisa e ja to num chat
<lmn> kkkkk
<lmn> 4*
<astroo-> ok
<KurtKraut> lmn, O Hexchat você pode salvar as configurações. Eu dou dois cliques nele e entro em 2 redes, mais de 10 canais no total, identifico meu nick junto ao NickServ, enfim, toda uma rotina
<lmn> oxe , intao acho que ele e mais simples msm kkkk irei mecher nele um pouco pds intao
<jaqent> KurtKraut: da pra fazer isso no irssi tb :s
<KurtKraut> jaqent, Sim, dá. Mas com um cliente IRC com janelas, dá para fazer isso em poucos segundos.
<jaqent> KurtKraut: pra mim o maior problema do irssi/weechat é a navegação entre multiplas redes/canais. Como elas ficam escondidas e o lugar onde vc escreve é o mesmo pra todas acaba ficando fácil de erra a janela. E o split window é bem ruim
<KurtKraut> jaqent, Sim, também vejo isso como grande empecilho.
<MarconM> cara
<MarconM> ubuntu touch ficou massa
<MarconM> so sinto falta do plano de funto e area de trabalho
<MarconM> kkkkk
<Colt_Magnum> instalasse em que smart?
<MarconM> Nexus 5
<KurtKraut> MarconM, Tenho um Nexus 5 e morro de medo de perder/quebrar. Não tem mais linha Nexus no Brasil :/
<MarconM> KurtKraut: instala o Nexus toolkit
<MarconM> se o seu cel ther brick
<MarconM> ele recupera
<MarconM> cara
<MarconM> mesmo se n iniciar
<MarconM> eu fiz hj
<MarconM> mas eu te falo uma coisa
<MarconM> ele ficou bom
<MarconM> funcionou tudo
<MarconM> mas eu tirei e voltei para o android
<MarconM> devido whatsapp
<MarconM> foda
<MarconM> =/
<MarconM> tem muito app que n tem ainda
<MarconM> dae é tenso
<MarconM> o kde mobile ficou bom
<MarconM> acho que o ubunut para o nexus vai ficar bom daqui um tempo ainda mas se quiser arriscar é de boa
<MarconM> meu conseolho é baixe o nexus toolkit e faça o download primeiro instale o driver
<MarconM> e boa
<KurtKraut> MarconM, Minha preocupação não é com o software, é com o hardware :D
<MarconM> hardware n vai danificar
<MarconM> hj eu vi o S6 edge
<MarconM> meu patrão queria trocar ocmigo
<MarconM> eu daria meu nexus pelo S6
<MarconM> mais 1k
<MarconM> kkkkk
<MarconM> eu recusei
<MarconM> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lC1pBoxvpzw
<KurtKraut> MarconM, você continua sem entender: minha preocupação não é com o software, é com o hardware :D Cair no chão e quebrar a tela, furto, roubo...
<MarconM> manda para min eu conserto
<MarconM> sim eu entendi sua preocupação
<MarconM> eu trabalho com assistencia de ceular
<MarconM> so peça orignal
<MarconM> com garantia
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> no ML vc acha peças
<MarconM> ebay
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> para min n adianta o celular pode fazer chover .. ter os melhores app do mundo .. mas no fim n adianta nada se a bateria dele dura pouco
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> anguém poderia dar uma ajuda ?
<ubuntero> mirqui, descreva a sua necessidade e se alguém souber resolver vai se manifestar
<mirqui> seguinte
<mirqui> instalei o suse , mas não soube como instalar o wifi ,
<mirqui> é que nem o do ubuntu , só que não sei instalar
<mirqui> pode ajudar?
<mirqui> estou em editar conexões , e só
<ubuntero> não faço a mínima ideia de como é o suse
<mirqui> é que nem o ubuntu na parte do wifi
<mirqui> só que não sei editar
<mirqui> se eu te disser o que precisa , ajuda ?
<ubuntero> mirqui, provavelmente você não tenha nem os drivers da wifi no seu computador e aí cada distro vai tratar de uma maneira diferente
<ubuntero> no gerenciador de redes aparecem redes wifi?
<mirqui> vou ver
<mirqui> aparece sim , entrei e pede ssid
<Paulo> oi
<Paulo> boa tarde
<mirqui> e ai paulo :)
<Ernandes> rss
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-12-12
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<fabermagnum> faber
<josiscleide> alguem pode me explicar pra que serve o systemd?
<aedigital> pelo pouco que entendo dele
<aedigital> serve para inicializar varios servicos do sistema
<aedigital> tais como servidor de impressao, ssh
<aedigital> josiscleide,  digita apenas: systemctl e voce vera uma lista do mundareu de coisas que sao controladas por ele
<josiscleide> systemctl
<aedigital> digita este comando num terminal (prompt de comando) do ubuntu
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-12-13
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<creto_> fazia um tempo hein que eu não aparecia alguém ainda bate papo por aqui?
<Elfon> algem sabe se o mint/ubuntu cria um jornal? meu pc voltou com os arquivs de sexta
<bruc3> d
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-12-14
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<h1n1> boa tarde
<Elfon> como muda idioma do inkscape?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-12-15
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Elfon> Estou com problema no libreoffice calc...se deixar um arquivo aberto por horas ao fechar ele exclui o arquivo...alguém sabe como resolver?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-12-16
<mac_> Boa noite!
<mac_> Alguém pode me ajudar?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> diz
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida
<astroo-> es novo aqui?
<mac_> Gostaria de saber porque meu Ubuntu 16.04 trava total
<mac_> Como se fosse o velho XP
<astroo-> diz mais sobre o erro
<mac_> Só que sem a tela azul
<astroo-> que pc tens?
<mac_> è fraco
<mac_> Dual core 64 2800GHZ placa de video geforce 210 1GB
<astroo-> e esta lento e isso?
<mac_> Congela total com 4GB de ram
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<mac_> Com Debian E Arch não ocorre isso
<mac_> Só que eu gosto do Ubuntu
<astroo-> es novo no canal?
<mac_> Sim
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<mac_> Obrigado!
<astroo-> le o privado
<fyst> Olá pessoal. Estou usando o ubuntu 14.04 (64bits), kernel 4.4.0.57, e vem ocorrendo travamentos frequentes na máquina. Configuração: Notebook Dell Inspiron Special Edition, Intel Core i7, 8GB, Disco híbrido de 1TB Hibrido, Placa de vídeo AMD Radeon R7 M265 com memória dedicada de 2GB DDR3. Não uso nenhum drive proprietário. Em alguns travamentos, o led da tecla Caps Lock (Fixa), fica piscando rapidamente.
<astroo-> ola
<mac_> Vixi mais um
<astroo-> ve se nao e por ser amd radeõn o problema
<fyst> desconfio que sim
<fyst> antes eu tinha instalado ubuntu 16.04 gnome e logo depois do primeiro apt-get upgrade a maquina não passava mais do login
<astroo-> es novo aqui?
<mac_> Acabei com meu problema instalando o Debian mesmo gostando do Ubuntu
<fyst> sou
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<fyst> mac_, vc tb tem placa da AMD?
<fyst> astroo-, obrigado
<astroo-> le o privado
<mac_> Sim só o processador
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<fyst> o driver que tou usando pra placa de video é o xserver-xorg-video-ati. E tou vendo aqui apesar de ser o 14.04 o xorg instalado é o xserver-xorg-video-radeon-lts-xenial
<astroo-> 0-days hitting Fedora and Ubuntu open desktops to a world of hurt  http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/12/fedora-and-ubuntu-0days-show-that-hacking-desktop-linux-is-now-a-thing/
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<kranio> boa noite galera
<kranio> ta ai
<kranio> representando
<kranio> forte abraço
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-12-17
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-12-18
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> boa noite a todos precisam de suporte
<nuno_nunes> :D
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2017-12-11
<Valeyard1_> hi
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> Valeyard1_, portuguese plz
<Valeyard1_> ;-;
<Valeyard1_> mals
<Valeyard1_> kkkkk
<Valeyard1_> bom dia
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> precisa de alguma ajuda em linux?
<Valeyard1_> qual é a tecla xf86?
<Valeyard1_> já procurei na internet nao achei
<Valeyard1_> https://i.imgur.com/Xc9rgNFl.png
<hggdh> tecla xf86?
#ubuntu-br 2017-12-14
<slipttees> Boa tarde. Alguém pode me ajudar com uma RT3290
<slipttees> fica só "dispositivo não está pronto"
#ubuntu-br 2018-12-10
<hggdh> usa-se /nsinfo <nick>
<hggdh> erm. /nsinfo é uma macro minha. O comando é /msg nickserv info <alias>
#ubuntu-br 2019-12-09
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-12-10
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-12-11
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-12-12
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-12-13
<Celso> Boa Tarde galera!!! Aquele programa gerenciador de loja Stoq não é mais livre?
#ubuntu-br 2019-12-14
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<xGrind> o que aconteceu com o canal? ta parado
<mirqui> nimguém fala
<mirqui> todos dias eu entro , dou bom dia , mas nada de puxarem papo
<mirqui> só o aedigital fala algo , mas agora é sábado e ele está de folga ,
<L0Ck3D> eae
<L0Ck3D> kkkkk
<xGrind> L0Ck3D, opa
<abstradelic> ok
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-12-15
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
 * FreeBSGAY hoje vou ficar mais estavel !
